# Heed CanAmp



## mrarroyo

I first read about this headphone amp in a post by PinkFloyd and decided to order one. Well it arrived today and I am in awe. An amp as inexpensive as this has no right to sound this good. The unit retails for $400

 Before I attempt to describe what I hear a little background may be in order. Heed Audio is a Hungarian company that has been in business since 1987, you can read details at: http://www.heedaudio.hu/en/about.html

 Their product line looks like: http://www.heedaudio.hu/en/prod_el.html with the CanAmp described at: http://www.profundo.us/heed/canamp.htm

 I have only had the amp running for about 2 hours driving my RS-1, K701, and K340. The first thing I noticed was how present and tight the bass is, this followed by how clear the high is presented. What blew me away is the depth of the music, it seems to have layer upon layer thus making the music three dimensional. This thickness is then presented with an almost reverb quality that makes you feel engulfed by the music. I am hearing stuff that I did not know was recorded in my Cd's because I could not hear it before.

 I will let a few days go by and check again, my goal it to get a couple of local Head-Fiers to listen to it and get their impression. The amp is on loan and I do have the option to purchase and it seems it will be staying. Nonetheless it is also good to get somebody else's perspective. I apologize for my lack of terminal terms but I just know this amp kicks ass and I love it.

 Now a couple of lousy pictures I took.


----------



## PinkFloyd

Glad you like it Miguel and it just goes to prove that uncomplicated honest to goodness amps deliver SO much more in the sonic department than all these over egged attempts at reinventing the wheel we so often see with ridiculous "audiophile" price tags slapped on for good measure.

 I don't care how big the amp or how big its price tag, the HEED is by far the best I have heard to date bar none. As you say the "depth" is palpable with every instrument in its own space in time.... once you get over the psychological fact that this amp _only_ costs XYZ and the circuit is SO simple that it can't _possibly_ sound good and you start listening (and enjoying) the music you start realising just _how_ good an amp this is.

 In fact, my psychological barrier was knocked for six within minutes of listening to this amp, it's pretty much "night and day" better than the amps I'm used to so it was hard to ignore what it was doing to my ears.. that _three dimensionality_ is not subtle, that _depth_ is not imaginary and the sheer _musicality_ of the amp is not a figment of my imagination. This baby delivers _big time_ and it does so with grace, pace and soul.

 It'll be interesting to hear what your fellow head-fiers think of the sound..... I, for one, could happily live with it forever. If I never saw another amp it wouldn't bother me, there is no aspect of the amp that offends me it pleases me from head to toe.

 I notice that your fascia is slightly different from the one I have? Mine has "HEED" on the front and also has a chrome knob.. cosmetics, not important in the scheme of things, but wondering why there should be such a difference........

 Anyways, give her a few days to bed in and you're in for some sonic fireworks, if you think it sounds great now.........................

 EDIT: With regard to the fascia I remember Alpar (designer) mentioning that he had difficulty sourcing some of the bits and bobs so this would explain the use of a different knob. Good really in that every HEED amp will be an individual and not a mass produced robotic blowmoulded clone with as much individuality as a lightbulb.


----------



## Romanee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PinkFloyd* 
_.....
 I don't care how big the amp or how big its price tag, the HEED is by far the best I have heard to date bar none. As you say the "depth" is palpable with every instrument in its own space in time.... once you get over the psychological fact that this amp only costs XYZ and the circuit is SO simple that it can't possibly sound good and you start listening (and enjoying) the music you start realising just how good an amp this is._

 

That has to be the flat out strongest recommendation of an amp I've ever heard/read!!!


----------



## SLCanhead

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PinkFloyd* 
_Glad you like it Miguel and it just goes to prove that uncomplicated honest to goodness amps deliver SO much more in the sonic department than all these over egged attempts at reinventing the wheel we so often see with ridiculous "audiophile" price tags slapped on for good measure.

 I don't care how big the amp or how big its price tag, the HEED is by far the best I have heard to date bar none. As you say the "depth" is palpable with every instrument in its own space in time.... once you get over the psychological fact that this amp only costs XYZ and the circuit is SO simple that it can't possibly sound good and you start listening (and enjoying) the music you start realising just how good an amp this is.

 In fact, my psychological barrier was knocked for six within minutes of listening to this amp, it's pretty much "night and day" better than the amps I'm used to so it was hard to ignore what it was doing to my ears.. that three dimensionality is not subtle, that depth is not imaginary and the sheer musicality of the amp is not a figment of my imagination. This baby delivers big time and it does so with grace, pace and soul.

 It'll be interesting to hear what your fellow head-fiers think of the sound..... I, for one, could happily live with it forever. If I never saw another amp it wouldn't bother me, there is no aspect of the amp that offends me it pleases me from head to toe.

 I notice that your fascia is slightly different from the one I have? Mine has "HEED" on the front and also has a chrome knob.. cosmetics, not important in the scheme of things, but wondering why there should be such a difference........

 Anyways, give her a few days to bed in and you're in for some sonic fireworks, if you think it sounds great now.........................

 EDIT: With regard to the fascia I remember Alpar (designer) mentioning that he had difficulty sourcing some of the bits and bobs so this would explain the use of a different knob. Good really in that every HEED amp will be an individual and not a mass produced robotic blowmoulded clone with as much individuality as a lightbulb.




_

 

What are the amps that you are "used to" (what are you comparing this to)? How do you compare it to the Singlepowers/Woos (or any of the popular SS amps)?

 It's very tempting, when a review comes out, making this kind of statement! 

 I am looking for an upgrade right now. The price seems to be a bit of a stretch for my budget, but I am not discounting it, if this is "the one"...

 I really enjoy tubes, so this would be a departure, from what I have been looking for. In your experience, do you think will suffice for the long-term, in the "musicality" dept (that "suck you into the music" characteristic)? In my experience w/SS amps (at least in speaker setups), they can sound wonderful, but can also lack some of that extra dimension/sense of of "realism"...


----------



## Asr

Where and how did you buy yours Miguel? As in, did you order from a Web site or find a local dealer?


----------



## granodemostasa

Profundo, the US distributor, is actually based in the bay area...interesting...


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SLCanhead* 
_What are the amps that you are "used to" (what are you comparing this to)?_

 

Nothing that exotic at the moment...... I have _directly_ compared it to my WNA MKll / WNA MKlll / Graham Slee SOLO / MF X-CANS / MF X-CANS V2 / MF X-CANS V3 (all modded) and Corda HA-2 MKll. The three dimensionality of the HEED trounces all of them by quite some margin, it's close to the MF V3 in places and close to the SOLO in the excitement department.. in fact, I know this may sound a bit stupid and maybe Miguel will slap me and bring me back down to earth but..... take the best of the V3, the best of the SOLO, the best of the WNA MKlll and you've got the HEED. Jack of all trades and "master" of all trades in this case. 

 I'm not yet _sure_ what kind of job it's doing with the Grado SR225s as I'm not a Grado maestro but it sure drives them better than either the Slee SOLO or MF X-CAN V3 IMO. The WNA MKlll makes them sound smoooooth but I think it's adding some colouration and presenting the music through rose tinted specs... the HEED / SR225 combo is a warts and all "natural" insight into the recording, maybe Miguel is in a better position to comment on its abilities with Grado 'phones as I'm not yet fully acquainted with their house sound. Alpar of HEED comments (with regard to the amps ability to drive loads from 8 to 600 omega) 

 "However this specification comes from us, let me qualify it a bit. The CanAmp _can_ drive headphones with lowish impedance but for _optimal_ performance one should actually consider headphones from 64 ohms upwards, the higher the better. In the process of its development, a pair of Sennheiser HD600 (600 ohms) served for reference which are highly regarded everywhere, especially in Germany, the CanAmp's only target country for quite some time."

 To me it does a _superb_ job of driving the Grados but, as I say, I'm no Grado expert and you'd need to ask a Grado head what he / she thinks. As for the Senn HD600, HD414, HD25 / 1, AKG K501 it does an absolutely incredible job taking control of the drivers and pummeling your ears with the most glorious sound and absolutely gargantuan presentation. You want to hear your HD600 in 3D? Look no further than the HEED. You want to be able to pick out every layer in your recording? The HEED. You want to tap your toes so much and have a big smile on your face? The HEED.


  Quote:


 How do you compare it to the Singlepowers/Woos (or any of the popular SS amps)? 
 

I don't. I'm primarily comparing to British / Euro amps in the £250 - £500 range, I wouldn't spend more than that on a handful of components in a box. I'll leave that comparo for some rich person to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Over to you Miguel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It must have a few hours on the clock by now?


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Romanee* 
_That has to be the flat out strongest recommendation of an amp I've ever heard/read!!!_

 

And you may know I absolutely _LOVE_ the MF series of amps, the SOLO and the WNA MKll / MKlll (and I've played an active part in all of them) so you'll realise my ravings are most genuine..... I hate having to confess that a £225 Hungarian amp absolutely trounced these highly regarded British amps but it has, hands down, no contest. I don't think I can add to that.


----------



## MayorSimpleton

Quote:


 And you may know I absolutely LOVE the MF series of amps, the SOLO and the WNA MKll / MKlll (and I've played an active part in all of them) so you'll realise my ravings are most genuine..... I hate having to confess that a £225 Hungarian amp absolutely trounced these highly regarded British amps but it has, hands down, no contest. I don't think I can add to that. 
 

So now he tells us! I wish I'd known that precisely 2 days ago, when I went out and bought an X-Can V3, a choice based in no small part on the enthusiam you and other members of the board have for the MF!

 Only joking - I'm new to all this headfi stuff (this is my first dedicated HP amp) and despite the revelations above, I'm very chuffed to bits with my new MF. I like the valveness of it and I like that a noob like me can mod it fairly easily at some stage in the future too. It also scores points with me because it looks nutsy. Still, looks the Heed should be on my list of possible future up/cross grades.

 Pluck


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Asr* 
_Where and how did you buy yours Miguel? As in, did you order from a Web site or find a local dealer?_

 

I read the impressions in Rock Groto: http://rockgrotto.proboards39.com/in...ead=1151507228 Then I did a bit of research and found the USA Distributor whom I contacted. The USA Distributor found a USA Dealer willing to send me one of their units for me to test and voila!

 This amp keeps on getting better and better, at only 12 hours of burn in it sounds amazing. Since I feel funny when I read about an amp being touted as the greatest I am coordinating with two fellow Head-Fiers for them to listen and get their opinions. I am sold on this little "wonder-box" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Some additional internal pictures of the amp follow (I hope it does not void the warranty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) Click on the pics to make them HUGE!





















 As a side note I am working with the Dealer to get a face plate like the one on PinkFloyds Heed CanAmp.


----------



## SLCanhead

Thank you for all of your detailed/thorough responses! 

 This sounds like a wonderful piece of equipment that can fit into the budget of many!


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sgt-Pluck* 
_So now he tells us! I wish I'd known that precisely 2 days ago, when I went out and bought an X-Can V3, a choice based in no small part on the enthusiam you and other members of the board have for the MF!
_

 

This kind of thing makes me feel sick and is why I rarely say anything about amps these days, this is all personal opinion and you may find you like the sound of the V3 a lot better than the HEED. Don't feel bad you've bought the V3 just because I happen to like the HEED, hell I could be as deaf as a post for all you know!! My V3 is definitely staying put, as is the SOLO, very accomplished enjoyable amps but someone asked me what sounded best to _me_ and I told them.... the HEED. Put 100 head-fiers in a room with 10 amps to choose from and it's almost certain that they won't all choose the same amp as their favourite, if it were that simple there would only be one amp on the market and this forum wouldn't exist. Factor in partnering equipment, headphones, synergy, cables and your own set of unique ears and you'll see that there are no constants in Hi-Fi land, everything is variable and dependant on a lot of factors. In a shoot out there's got to be a winner and in this shoot out the HEED took first place, that doesn't mean that the other contenders were no good it just means the HEED did most things very well and overall scored the highest. Anyway amps are like fine wines, there's one for every occasion, and no point limiting yourself to drinking the same type over and over again.... one with chicken, one with fish, one with pudding..... same with amps, the HEED does everything well (and some things very well) so is a good general purpose amp (like a good house wine)... with certain types of music or certain types of headphones, however, the MF V3 may do a lot better as may the SOLO or the WNA so my advice is....... buy them all if you can afford it and use each of them for a particular piece of music or a particular set of 'phones. It's very hard to do a comparison without declaring a winner and maybe the word "trounced" was a tad misleading but, overall, the HEED would be my choice if I had £225 - £500 and was looking for an amp.


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* 
_ Since I feel funny when I read about an amp being touted as the greatest I am coordinating with two fellow Head-Fiers for them to listen and get their opinions._

 

I know exactly what you mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you get the feeling "shall I or shan't I?" when it comes to telling people what it sounds like, if you say it sounds great and everyone else says it sounds shyte then you become an instant member of "team deaf person" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm pretty confident in my ears abilities to tell a good one from a duffer so I just come straight out with the lowdown and to heck with the consequences. Plus I really don't need to rely on other people's ears, usually a recipe for disaster, always best to use your own ears and form your own judgement before buying anything. Hopefully people who hear the HEED will agree it's a damned fine splendid amp but you never do know


----------



## MayorSimpleton

Quote:


 This kind of thing makes me feel sick and is why I rarely say anything about amps these days, this is all personal opinion and you may find you like the sound of the V3 a lot better than the HEED. Don't feel bad you've bought the V3 just because I happen to like the HEED, hell I could be as deaf as a post for all you know!! My V3 is definitely staying put, as is the SOLO, very accomplished enjoyable amps but someone asked me what sounded best to me and I told them.... the HEED. Put 100 head-fiers in a room with 10 amps to choose from and it's almost certain that they won't all choose the same amp as their favourite, if it were that simple there would only be one amp on the market and this forum wouldn't exist. Factor in partnering equipment, headphones, synergy, cables and your own set of unique ears and you'll see that there are no constants in Hi-Fi land, everything is variable and dependant on a lot of factors. In a shoot out there's got to be a winner and in this shoot out the HEED took first place, that doesn't mean that the other contenders were no good it just means the HEED did most things very well and overall scored the highest. Anyway amps are like fine wines, there's one for every occasion, and no point limiting yourself to drinking the same type over and over again.... one with chicken, one with fish, one with pudding..... same with amps, the HEED does everything well (and some things very well) so is a good general purpose amp (like a good house wine)... with certain types of music or certain types of headphones, however, the MF V3 may do a lot better as may the SOLO or the WNA so my advice is....... buy them all if you can afford it and use each of them for a particular piece of music or a particular set of 'phones. It's very hard to do a comparison without declaring a winner and maybe the word "trounced" was a tad misleading but, overall, the HEED would be my choice if I had £225 - £500 and was looking for an amp. 
 

Pinkfloyd - I was definately joking - I certainly didn't want to make you feel sick!! I don't think boards like this on t'interweb should be held responsible for a persons buying choice. I'm sure the Heed is as good as you and others say it is - and I fully subscribe to the notion that 90% of discussions on these (and other) forums are based purely on personal opinion - thats what makes them fun, and is why they exist in the first place. The fact that news on the Heed has surfaced (for me, at least) a day or so after I bought my MF has absolutely no effect on me whatsoever - I'm still as pleased as punch with it, in fact it's reassuring to know that there are still loads of other great products out there - should the upgrade fever really take hold.

 Please don't stop posting because of my silly joke. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pluck


----------



## SK138

I emailed the US distributor and I got an immediate reply back from Bob Clarke stating, 

 "thank you for your interest in the CanAmp. We have just currently run out of stock, after a sudden (in 1 day) massive spike in sales. I will contact the manufacturer to see how long it will take to receive a new batch. I will let you know just as soon as they are available... Just to warn you,*Heed does very good work, but they tend to be rather slow, so a first guess at six weeks might be a little optimistic. Though, they have surprised me in the past, and they owe me a shipment soon of some other products, so they may be able to move more quickly. The problem is, they have to do everything custom for the U.S., because of the different voltages.
 *
 I do think it is worth waiting for, though, as it is a lot of quality (and very musical, too), for such a low price ($400). Until this week, it was our slowest moving piece...someone must have gotten the word out... and if you like the CanAmp, you should hear their little Obelisk integrated! At $1250 it embarrasses a lot of very expensive and well-known pieces of gear out there."

 Some how waiting (long) and HiFi go togehter hand-in-hand


----------



## BennyBoy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PinkFloyd* 
_I know exactly what you mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 you get the feeling "shall I or shan't I?" when it comes to telling people what it sounds like, if you say it sounds great and everyone else says it sounds shyte then you become an instant member of "team deaf person" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm pretty confident in my ears abilities to tell a good one from a duffer so I just come straight out with the lowdown and to heck with the consequences. Plus I really don't need to rely on other people's ears, usually a recipe for disaster, always best to use your own ears and form your own judgement before buying anything. Hopefully people who hear the HEED will agree it's a damned fine splendid amp but you never do know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 Is this a Digital amp(ClassD)?

 Cant believe your running it with those cheap microwave oven caps!


----------



## BennyBoy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* 
_I read the impressions in Rock Groto: http://rockgrotto.proboards39.com/in...ead=1151507228 Then I did a bit of research and found the USA Distributor whom I contacted. The USA Distributor found a USA Dealer willing to send me one of their units for me to test and voila!

 This amp keeps on getting better and better, at only 12 hours of burn in it sounds amazing. Since I feel funny when I read about an amp being touted as the greatest I am coordinating with two fellow Head-Fiers for them to listen and get their opinions. I am sold on this little "wonder-box" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Some additional internal pictures of the amp follow (I hope it does not void the warranty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) Click on the pics to make them HUGE!


 As a side note I am working with the Dealer to get a face plate like the one on PinkFloyds Heed CanAmp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 I'll stick with my tubes! its not a true sound but I like it!


----------



## jimmyjames8

"Put 100 head-fiers in a room with 10 amps to choose from and it's almost certain that they won't all choose the same amp as their favourite"

 We recently had 10 headfi'ers in a room with at least 12 amps, 2 solid state, the rest tube. At least 9 out of 10 headfi'ers brought tube amps with them, either purchased or home made. We never really asked for a consensus but 10 out of 10 thought tube head amps sound better than SS head amps. I haven't heard a $2000 plus SS head amp but I have heard a $2000 plus tube amp, very nice. My $300 SS Pimeta sounds better than a $600 production SS head amp but my $500 Woo 3 tube head amps kicks the crap out of both of them put together. I would love to hear the HEED but doubt that it sounds better than a $400-500 tube head amp. If it does, I will most certainly buy it.


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BennyBoy* 
_Is this a Digital amp(ClassD)?_

 

Pure Class A

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BennyBoy* 
_Cant believe your running it with those cheap microwave oven caps!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Not for long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


 We have just currently run out of stock, after a sudden (in 1 day) massive spike in sales. 
 

Classic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


 Until this week, it was our slowest moving piece...someone must have gotten the word out 
 






  Quote:


 Please don't stop posting because of my silly joke. 
 

If only it was that easy


----------



## mrarroyo

I took another session with the Heed CanAmp and my AKG K340 (modded by Larry at Headphile including Black Gold cable). The source is the HeadRoom Micro Dac via an optical cable from the Philips DVP642. As you can see with the exception of the AKG K340 most of the components are not top end and I did that for a reason.

 Sound: I can not get over what I am hearing! I used the CD Between the Sheets by Fourplay and I heard things for the first time. For example I could hear the opening and closing of the Hi Hat, also the vibrations of the chains under the snare drum crystal clear as if the drummer was there in the room besides me.

 For a while I have been a big proponent of the X-Can V3 specially after being modified "a la" PinkFloyd. I still think it is a wonderful amp specially if you purchase it used for about $300 But the Heed CanAmp is in a totally different league even though it has only 20 hours of burn in.

 It would be great if a third Head-Fier had a chance to listen to one and comment here. It would be a good counterpoint to PinkFloyd's and my listening experience.

 I will use my Grado RS-1 for my next listening period.


----------



## daggerlee

I'd be interested to hear how it stacks up with the K701. Seems like the 3D layering would be a great combination with the spacious soundstage of the K701.


----------



## vorlon1

Quote:


  Quote:


 thank you for your interest in the CanAmp. We have just currently run out of stock, after a sudden (in 1 day) massive spike in sales. 
 


 

I called Blue Moon Audio around 1 PM eastern time and ordered one, and he said he had some in stock at that time.


----------



## mrarroyo

I have been listening to the Heed CanAmp with the AKG K701 on and off for the last couple of hours. I have been using the same setup as I described on post 20 with the only variable being the K701 instead of the K340. I have been listening to Rosa Passos' Amorosa CD.

 Since I first turned on the Heed CanAmp there is a quality in the sound that I have not been able to express. I believe that now I have an anology to put into words what I am hearing, hopefully the anology will not offend. Here it goes: The sound flows effortlesly regardless of volume or headphone. Other amplifiers can produce similar or even higher volumes but they sound like they are struggling. I equate those other amplifiers to being on "The Throne doing #2" and trying to speak. The sound comes pushed, un-natural, artificial, lacking in depth and dynamics.

 You will not hear anything like it on the Heed CanAmp, it simply flows with a depth and width like I have never heard before. While listening to Rosa Passos I can place the various instruments right in front of me just like if I was at a live show. Truly amazing.


----------



## elnero

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* 
_I have been listening to the Heed CanAmp with the AKG K701 on and off for the last couple of hours. I have been using the same setup as I described on post 20 with the only variable being the K701 instead of the K340. I have been listening to Rosa Passos' Amorosa CD.

 Since I first turned on the Heed CanAmp there is a quality in the sound that I have not been able to express. I believe that now I have an anology to put into words what I am hearing, hopefully the anology will not offend. Here it goes: The sound flows effortlesly regardless of volume or headphone. Other amplifiers can produce similar or even higher volumes but they sound like they are struggling. I equate those other amplifiers to being on "The Throne doing #2" and trying to speak. The sound comes pushed, un-natural, artificial, lacking in depth and dynamics.

 You will not hear anything like it on the Heed CanAmp, it simply flows with a depth and width like I have never heard before. While listening to Rosa Passos I can place the various instruments right in front of me just like if I was at a live show. Truly amazing._

 

So what you're saying is other amps sound constipated by comparison...


----------



## TheSloth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PinkFloyd* 
_Pure Class A_

 

That's pushing it a bit. The voltage gain is a push/pull IC isn't it, with a class A SE discrete output stage?


----------



## SK138

I been in contact with Bob Clarke (US Distributor). He will send a demo unit to me through my local HiFi shop. In few days I hope to report back with my impression as well. I hope it gets to me before my long business trip to Asia next month Bob is aware of this Head-Fi thead and I am sure he will order more from the manufacturer as soon as he can.


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheSloth* 
_That's pushing it a bit. The voltage gain is a push/pull IC isn't it, with a class A SE discrete output stage?_

 

Correct. First stage (V-Gain) IC, power gain stage single ended _pure_ Class-A.


----------



## mrarroyo

I have spent the last hour going back and forth between the Mapletree Ear Purist + HD and the Heed CanAmp driving the RS-1. I then asked my wife to listen and give me her opinion.

 We both agreed and preferred the Mapletree with the RS-1. Granted the Heed CanAmp has only 43 hours of burn in. I will check back in a couple of days to see if the additional burn in changes the sound. At that time I will check with the other high impedance cans as well.


----------



## educator

The mapletree amp costs $600. The Heed costs $400.


----------



## TheSloth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *educator* 
_The mapletree amp costs $600. The Heed costs $400._

 

Do you have a point?


----------



## educator

I just think that a comparison of two amplifiers ought to mention the prices so people considering a purchase can take that information into consideration.


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* 
_I have spent the last hour going back and forth between the Mapletree Ear Purist + HD and the Heed CanAmp driving the RS-1. I then asked my wife to listen and give me her opinion.

 We both agreed and preferred the Mapletree with the RS-1. Granted the Heed CanAmp has only 43 hours of burn in. I will check back in a couple of days to see if the additional burn in changes the sound. At that time I will check with the other high impedance cans as well._

 

Have you tried the HEED with a real pair of headphones yet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's pretty "astounding" with the Sennheisr HD-600 and drives them as if it were specially made for them (probably was!) Those Grado thingways are 32 ohm and I note that Alpar says "for optimal performance one should actually consider headphones from 64 ohms upwards, the higher the better."

 As I said earlier I'm not sure about the amp with the Grado 225 (that mrarroyo kindly sent me) as they're not a 'phone I'm really acquainted with. The HEED appears to handle them ok but as I'm not a Grado man I don't know if it's handling them well or "very well". I know it handles the AKG and the Sennheisers "very well" as I have a lot of experience and eartime with these 'phones and know their sound inside out.. HEED + Sennheiser = heaven IMO. HEED + GRADO = Not sure yet.

 mrarroyo likened the HEED to having a crap without struggling..... I have always likened the GRADO to having a dose of the runs after a hot curry (in yer face and all over the place) but, as I say, I'm not a GRADO person so am not the best to comment on their attributes with this amp.


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *educator* 
_I just think that a comparison of two amplifiers ought to mention the prices so people considering a purchase can take that information into consideration._

 

Oh yes, for sure. If a £5,000 amp and a £50 amp are compared and the £50 amp sounds better across the board I want to know as it'll save me £4,950. Price comparisons are good


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PinkFloyd* 
_Have you tried the HEED with a real pair of headphones yet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's pretty "astounding" with the Sennheisr HD-600 and drives them as if it were specially made for them (probably was!) Those Grado thingways are 32 ohm and I note that Alpar says "for optimal performance one should actually consider headphones from 64 ohms upwards, the higher the better."

 As I said earlier I'm not sure about the amp with the Grado 225 (that mrarroyo kindly sent me) as they're not a 'phone I'm really acquainted with. The HEED appears to handle them ok but as I'm not a Grado man I don't know if it's handling them well or "very well". I know it handles the AKG and the Sennheisers "very well" as I have a lot of experience and eartime with these 'phones and know their sound inside out.. HEED + Sennheiser = heaven IMO. HEED + GRADO = Not sure yet.

 mrarroyo likened the HEED to having a crap without struggling..... I have always likened the GRADO to having a dose of the runs after a hot curry (in yer face and all over the place) but, as I say, I'm not a GRADO person so am not the best to comment on their attributes with this amp._

 


 LOL, I love hot curry. Yes I do have a pair of those phones, HD600 that is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with Headphile Senn V2 in Black Silver.

 As of now I can say that if I had $750 to spend on a SS headphone amp I would jump all over the Heed. Specially if I had AKG K701, K340, or Senn HD600 (I would assume the HD580 and HD650 would be similar). It is the best SS amp I have heard and IMO it trounces some of the hybrids and tube amps as well.

 It may very well be the Heed will sound better than the Mapletree once it reaches a couple of hundred hours of burn in, time will tell. Currently I am listening to:

 The Rippingtons, Black Diamond CD => Arcam CD73 => Lite Dac-Ah => Heed CanAmp => AKG K340 (IC's are from BJC) and I have a very big smile on my face. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Besides, we all have different ears and preferences. Some of you would choose differently and that is OK.


----------



## PinkFloyd

Well Miguel, I've just been dumped so am getting into the Grado SR225 and listening to some well known Yello tracks. They're actually not bad at all, not as spacious as the HD-600 but very "honest" sounding. I'm going to have a long session with them and will return to this thread after it.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PinkFloyd* 
_Well Miguel, I've just been dumped so am getting into the Grado SR225 and listening to some well known Yello tracks. They're actually not bad at all, not as spacious as the HD-600 but very "honest" sounding. I'm going to have a long session with them and will return to this thread after it._

 

Have a great time, and listen with the pads reversed. Yes it does make a diference that many here prefer (not I).


----------



## cosmopragma

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* 
_Have a great time, and listen with the pads reversed. Yes it does make a diference that many here prefer (not I)._

 

Actually Mike has my flat pads at his disposal, just in case he gets into the mood for pad rolling.


----------



## VR6ofpain

Very interesting stuff guys, I hope to hear more input. I assume if it sounds good with the K701, it will sound good with the K601.

 I like the fact that it is SS.


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cosmopragma* 
_Actually Mike has my flat pads at his disposal, just in case he gets into the mood for pad rolling._

 

Thanks to both Cosmo and mrarrayo sorting me out a pair of Grados and pads I appreciate it very much. Unfortunately my Mother was rushed into Hospital this morning with serious pains in her chest so looks like my "listening time" will have to wait.


----------



## Gradofan2

Mike,

 We all hope all is well with your Mother - may she back home soon!

 GF2


----------



## Gradofan2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* 
_LOL, I love hot curry. Yes I do have a pair of those phones, HD600 that is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with Headphile Senn V2 in Black Silver.

 As of now I can say that if I had $750 to spend on a SS headphone amp I would jump all over the Heed. Specially if I had AKG K701, K340, or Senn HD600 (I would assume the HD580 and HD650 would be similar). It is the best SS amp I have heard and IMO it trounces some of the hybrids and tube amps as well.

 It may very well be the Heed will sound better than the Mapletree once it reaches a couple of hundred hours of burn in, time will tell._

 

Better than the PinkFloyd XCAN v3 with both Grados and Senns???


----------



## mrarroyo

Mike, I hope your mom is ok and gets back home soon.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gradofan2* 
_Better than the PinkFloyd XCAN v3 with both Grados and Senns???_

 

Yes, at this time I would say go with the Heed. I may have to roll tubes to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## BennyBoy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* 
_Yes, at this time I would say go with the Heed. I may have to roll tubes to see if that makes a difference._

 

Whats this? is it also a tube amp? why would anyone go with the heed if they were looking for a tube sound?

 Are you saying the heed is better than any other <$500. SS amp and also has a tube sound?


----------



## Gradofan2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* 
_Yes, at this time I would say go with the Heed. I may have to roll tubes to see if that makes a difference._

 

What do you mean "roll the tubes?" Is the Heed a hybryd? I thought it was a SS amp - no?

 Or... do you mean "roll the tubes" in your XCAN v3?


----------



## TR909

dupe


----------



## TR909

Pedantics aside, I hope I'm not alone in interpreting this as meaning he needs to try tube-rolling with the X-Can V3. The Heed clearly is an SS amp, unless of course it's employing those brand new micro tubes that hide UNDER an amps circuit board!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Benny, where has anyone claimed in any thread that this amp is better than any <$500 SS amp?


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TR909* 
_Pedantics aside, I hope I'm not alone in interpreting this as meaning he needs to try tube-rolling with the X-Can V3. The Heed clearly is an SS amp, unless of course it's employing those brand new micro tubes that hide UNDER an amps circuit board!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Benny, where has anyone claimed in any thread that this amp is better than any <$500 SS amp?_

 

Yes this is correct, I apologize for the confusion, the Heed is a SS amp. You see I have been using the Russian 6H23-EB on my PinkFloyd modified Musical Fidelity X-Can V3. It so happens I have a pair of RCA 6922/E82CC and I may just roll them on the MF.

 By the way a few have PM'ed me to find out where I ended up getting my Heed CanAmp after having my discussions with the USA Distributor. I got the Heed from:

 Dan Muzquiz
 Blackbird Audio/Gallery
 619-449-2787
http://www.blackbirdaudio.com


----------



## vorlon1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* 
_Dan Muzquiz
 Blackbird Audio/Gallery
 619-449-2787
http://www.blackbirdaudio.com_

 

Just called Dan to pre-order. Turns out there is a 4 to 6 week wait now. Dan was really nice and friendly, and a pleasure ot deal with.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vorlon1* 
_Just called Dan to pre-order. Turns out there is a 4 to 6 week wait now. Dan was really nice and friendly, and a pleasure ot deal with._

 

Good to hear, by the way I got my Go-Vibe 5 today. I really like what I hear, specially out of the box and using a 9 volt battery (instead of the 24 volt P/S). Good luck.


----------



## BennyBoy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* 
_Yes this is correct, I apologize for the confusion, the Heed is a SS amp. You see I have been using the Russian 6H23-EB on my PinkFloyd modified Musical Fidelity X-Can V3. It so happens I have a pair of RCA 6922/E82CC and I may just roll them on the MF.

 By the way a few have PM'ed me to find out where I ended up getting my Heed CanAmp after having my discussions with the USA Distributor. I got the Heed from:

 Dan Muzquiz
 Blackbird Audio/Gallery
 619-449-2787
http://www.blackbirdaudio.com_

 


 If thats the 6h23p from the reflector factory? I find them to have muddy bass and little detail. the 6h23n from the Voskhod plant are very good.

 I'm running the 6n1p's right now, its said they have a really good sound like the old NOS classics. I'm not getting this sound yet. I may need to change some stuff on the board to really fully hear this tube.


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* 
_Mike, I hope your mom is ok and gets back home soon._

 

Cheers Miguel. The pain was so bad they had to go in at 3am this morning, turns out it was a twisted bowel so they cut out the twisted section and then stitched the good parts together.... she's recovering from the op well according to the Nurse, just off to see her now.

 Mike.


----------



## cosmopragma

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PinkFloyd* 
_Cheers Miguel. The pain was so bad they had to go in at 3am this morning, turns out it was a twisted bowel so they cut out the twisted section and then stitched the good parts together.... she's recovering from the op well according to the Nurse, just off to see her now.

 Mike._

 

Ouch, that's serious surgery.
 All my hopes and wishes, Mike .............


----------



## munkong

AHHHHHHHHHH

 very very hard to decide

 I need tube amp
 but I like convenient from ss amp

 Heed canamp can instead tube amp as mapletree ?


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *munkong* 
_AHHHHHHHHHH

 very very hard to decide

 I need tube amp
 but I like convenient from ss amp

 Heed canamp can instead tube amp as mapletree ?




_

 

I love the Heed CanAmp, but for Grado's get the Mapletree.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PinkFloyd* 
_Cheers Miguel. The pain was so bad they had to go in at 3am this morning, turns out it was a twisted bowel so they cut out the twisted section and then stitched the good parts together.... she's recovering from the op well according to the Nurse, just off to see her now.

 Mike._

 

Glad to hear that although serious she should be well soon. Best of luck for an speedy recovery.


----------



## Superpredator

OK, so if I've read correctly, the Heed CanAmp goes well with a K340. I was hoping to get a more in-depth impression of what exactly makes them synergize so well. K340 owners tend to be pretty vocal about which amps drive them well and which don't, and quite a few of them seem to say that the warmth of tubes is what's needed (of course, a lot of them recommend SS, too). If I'm leaning heavily towards wanting to hear what warmth does to these cans, is the CanAmp going to do it for me?


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Superpredator* 
_OK, so if I've read correctly, the Heed CanAmp goes well with a K340. I was hoping to get a more in-depth impression of what exactly makes them synergize so well. K340 owners tend to be pretty vocal about which amps drive them well and which don't, and quite a few of them seem to say that the warmth of tubes is what's needed (of course, a lot of them recommend SS, too). If I'm leaning heavily towards wanting to hear what warmth does to these cans, is the CanAmp going to do it for me?_

 

I have been like a kid at a candy store. In the last few weeks to many toys (recabled K340, new Lite Dac-Ah, new Heed CanAmp, new Go-Vibe 5, new cables fro Blue Jean Cables, new source/amp switch box from Mapletree, ...) What I am trying to say is that although I have listened to the K340 and the Heed it has not been as much as i would like. I will try to do some listening in the next few days and post by the weekend.

 The Heed does a great job driving the K340, it has authority and depth that most other amps lack. In other amps the bass can be flabby and w/o impact, not so with the Heed. The top is very crisp and detailed.


----------



## TiTaN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* 
_I have spent the last hour going back and forth between the Mapletree Ear Purist + HD and the Heed CanAmp driving the RS-1. I then asked my wife to listen and give me her opinion.

 We both agreed and preferred the Mapletree with the RS-1. Granted the Heed CanAmp has only 43 hours of burn in. I will check back in a couple of days to see if the additional burn in changes the sound. At that time I will check with the other high impedance cans as well._

 

Well shoot...I'd been reading this thread and the thread on rockgrotto and was almost 100% positive I was ordering this amp. Then this post comes up and totally tears it all down for me. I own the RS-1s and have a pair of RS-2s on the way so I want what is best for those and after getting all hyped up for this new and exciting amp you have to tell me the Mapletree (what I want but can't quite justify spending another $600 on) is still better.

 Can you possibly explain why? I apologize if you have already stated this as I haven't gotten past this post of the thread but I'd more than appreciate a response or PM explaining what I would lose if I got this amp over the Mapletree. Thanks.


----------



## kool bubba ice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* 
_I have been like a kid at a candy store. In the last few weeks to many toys (recabled K340, new Lite Dac-Ah, new Heed CanAmp, new Go-Vibe 5, new cables fro Blue Jean Cables, new source/amp switch box from Mapletree, ...) What I am trying to say is that although I have listened to the K340 and the Heed it has not been as much as i would like. I will try to do some listening in the next few days and post by the weekend.

 The Heed does a great job driving the K340, it has authority and depth that most other amps lack. In other amp the bass can be flabby and w/o impact, not so with the Heed. The top is very crisp and detailed._

 

you're killing me..Another amp to look at..


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TiTaN* 
_Well shoot...I'd been reading this thread and the thread on rockgrotto and was almost 100% positive I was ordering this amp. Then this post comes up and totally tears it all down for me. I own the RS-1s and have a pair of RS-2s on the way so I want what is best for those and after getting all hyped up for this new and exciting amp you have to tell me the Mapletree (what I want but can't quite justify spending another $600 on) is still better.

 Can you possibly explain why? I apologize if you have already stated this as I haven't gotten past this post of the thread but I'd more than appreciate a response or PM explaining what I would lose if I got this amp over the Mapletree. Thanks._

 

Bass impact, detailed/clear presentation, and overall depth in the music. Do not get me wrong if all I had was the Heed CanAmp I would be very happy and you would not know until you did a side by side. With the discount being ofered it may be hard for some to justify the additional cost in the Mapletree specially when you have to include S&H.


----------



## Dook

what would go better with the K701's . Canamp or the mapletree? i have the extra money to spend so i'd rather go with a Tube amp sense their held in such high regard heh. but if the Canamp is better for the K701's i'll jump in the 1 year wait line to get it.


----------



## adhoc

So... how does it do with the RS-1s?


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dook* 
_what would go better with the K701's . Canamp or the mapletree? i have the extra money to spend so i'd rather go with a Tube amp sense their held in such high regard heh. but if the Canamp is better for the K701's i'll jump in the 1 year wait line to get it._

 

The Mapletree is better, however with the discount being ofered and when you include the shipping from canada the price difference is about $300.

 If you are going to stay just with the K701 and not go to Grado cans in the future get the Heed. If you plan to get Grado cans then it is no contest get the Mapletree.


----------



## Shmuel

could you tell us about the discount?
 what is the final cost of the Heed amp?
 thank you,
 Shmuel


----------



## PinkFloyd

Sad that my Heed has to go back on Monday but it's been great having it on board. Superb amp at a superb price totally awesome with the Senns.

 Mike.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Shmuel* 
_could you tell us about the discount?
 what is the final cost of the Heed amp?
 thank you,
 Shmuel_

 

Contact:

 Dan Muzquiz
 Blackbird Audio/Gallery
 619-449-2787
http://www.blackbirdaudio.com


----------



## PinkFloyd

Have you tried it with HD-6** yet Miguel??


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PinkFloyd* 
_Have you tried it with HD-6** yet Miguel??_

 

Yes I have, HD600 with Headphile Senn V2 in Black Silver. Man the Heed rocks! It is so detailed and punchy. The music has a depth and smoothness that I would not have thought a SS amp could deliver.

 When you throw in the price it is a bargain. I wish other Head-Fiers got theirs so they could post their impressions.

 Vorlon1, have you received yours yet?


----------



## daggerlee

So this singleended, discrete pure class A output ought to have enough voltage to handl the low efficiency K701s then?


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daggerlee* 
_So this singleended, discrete pure class A output ought to have enough voltage to handl the low efficiency K701s then?_

 


 Yes, and they sound great together.


----------



## Shmuel

mrarroyo
 thanks for the info
 i will call tomorrow re sale price on heed amp
 this seems like a special amp.........
 thanks,
 Shmuel


----------



## dw6928

just ordered one for my 701s. about 5 weeks..what a pleasure Dan was to deal with.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* 
_just ordered one for my 701s. about 5 weeks..what a pleasure Dan was to deal with._

 


 I certainly hope you enjoy it as much as I have. Please post your opinion, thanks.


----------



## kaushama

BTW could somebody tell me what is an "SS AMP"?


----------



## StevieDvd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kaushama* 
_BTW could somebody tell me what is an "SS AMP"?_

 

Well avoiding the obvious jokes SS is usually Solid State, as opposed to tube based.

 SS 
 = Super Sexy
 = Sometimes Sibilant
 = Super Sexy
 = Shabby Stereo
 ....


----------



## kaushama

Sometimes Sibilant Super Sexy is more likely!!! LOL


----------



## is2us

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* 
_Yes I have, HD600 with Headphile Senn V2 in Black Silver. Man the Heed rocks! It is so detailed and punchy. The music has a depth and smoothness that I would not have thought a SS amp could deliver._

 

What about the comparision between the heed and Mapletree with the HD600?
 If the price difference doesn'y matter, which will you prefer (with HD600)?


----------



## adhoc

has no one listened to this with the RS-1?

 anyone?


----------



## $qwuzzy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *adhoc* 
_has no one listened to this with the RS-1?

 anyone?_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* 
_I have spent the last hour going back and forth between the Mapletree Ear Purist + HD and the Heed CanAmp driving the RS-1. I then asked my wife to listen and give me her opinion.

 We both agreed and preferred the Mapletree with the RS-1. Granted the Heed CanAmp has only 43 hours of burn in. I will check back in a couple of days to see if the additional burn in changes the sound. At that time I will check with the other high impedance cans as well._

 

done and done


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *is2us* 
_What about the comparision between the heed and Mapletree with the HD600?
 If the price difference doesn'y matter, which will you prefer (with HD600)?_

 


 Depends, so let me explain.

 For an all out setup price no object the Mapletre would be my choice. However for an office setup or for a bedside setup I would chose the Heed CanAmp. I would also choose the Heed CanAmp if price was put into the equation.


----------



## is2us

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* 
_Depends, so let me explain.

 For an all out setup price no object the Mapletre would be my choice. However for an office setup or for a bedside setup I would chose the Heed CanAmp. I would also choose the Heed CanAmp if price was put into the equation._

 

Good answer. Thanks.


----------



## augustwest

Thanks, mrarroyo & PinkFloyd -

 For all the valuable information concerning the Heed SS amp. Comparing it to the MapleTree has been most valuable. What noticed after reading a number of threads is that the MapleTree is the rare amp at it's price point that seems to excel in both Senn's & Grados. It seems that many amps can do the Senn's without a problem, but finding a amp that is outstanding with both Senn's the Grados is more of a challenge, especially at this price.

 The Heed seems like a great performer, and I am sure will make many happy. As for the cosmetics, I much prefer the "silver knob" version, and hope that they go back to that look in future production.

 - augustwest


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *augustwest* 
_Thanks, mrarroyo & PinkFloyd -

 For all the valuable information concerning the Heed SS amp. Comparing it to the MapleTree has been most valuable. What noticed after reading a number of threads is that the MapleTree is the rare amp at it's price point that seems to excel in both Senn's & Grados. It seems that many amps can do the Senn's without a problem, but finding a amp that is outstanding with both Senn's the Grados is more of a challenge, especially at this price.

 The Heed seems like a great performer, and I am sure will make many happy. As for the cosmetics, I much prefer the "silver knob" version, and hope that they go back to that look in future production.

 - augustwest_

 

The reason mine has the black knob is that it is an "older unit, relatively speaking". As I understand it the new units are being shipped with the silver knobs and with the name on the front face plate. Good luck, I know that if you give Dan a call you will be content.


----------



## kaushama

It seems a great analogy of GAINCLONE amp. Simple design, minimal components and shortest signal paths. uncompromising audio performance.
 Man is it really equals or better than Musical fidelity X-CAn v3 with all mods?
 This is going to be my next amp for home usage.
 Do you know any dealer who does international shipping? Preferably in Asian region?


----------



## dw6928

Dan emailed me re the benefits of aftermarket AC cords. Better soundstage etc.
 with the Heed. Anyone w/ any experience with these?


----------



## Naoko

Does anyone know somewhere in (or that delivers to) England who has these in stock?

 I spoke to Robert at tsource who gave me details of the one place he thought had one (Just for demonstration) but no. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks in advance.


----------



## daveDerek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* 
_Dan emailed me re the benefits of aftermarket AC cords. Better soundstage etc.
 with the Heed. Anyone w/ any experience with these?_

 

did he discuss specific cords and make recommendations?


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Naoko* 
_Does anyone know somewhere in (or that delivers to) England who has these in stock?

 I spoke to Robert at tsource who gave me details of the one place he thought had one (Just for demonstration) but no. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks in advance._

 


 Oh crap and double crap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 erm, I was supposed to send my HEED back to T-Source well over a week ago so "that" will be the CanAmp he's referring to, the one that's sitting _here_ boxed up ready to go. I'm not making excuses, I have been too lazy (haven't had time) to get to the PO with it with a lot of little emergencies all taking place at once my end. I shall get in touch with Rob "pronto" and get it back to him in order you may be able to sample this wonderful amp.

 Mike.


----------



## dw6928

Dan was not specific, only saying to get as large a guage aftermarket AC cord as budget will tolerate. He said that it has enormous effect on soundstage etc. I wonder if changing the IEC AC cord is complicated number one, and if this is worth it number two.


----------



## Naoko

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PinkFloyd* 
_Oh crap and double crap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 erm, I was supposed to send my HEED back to T-Source well over a week ago so "that" will be the CanAmp he's referring to, the one that's sitting here boxed up ready to go. I'm not making excuses, I have been too lazy (haven't had time) to get to the PO with it with a lot of little emergencies all taking place at once my end. I shall get in touch with Rob "pronto" and get it back to him in order you may be able to sample this wonderful amp.

 Mike._

 

Unless your amp came from (or via) Infidelity in Kingston on Thames, I think we're talking about different amps.

 How did you get hold of your amp, btw? I read elsewhere that you're sent amps to review - Was that the case here, or do I stand a chance of getting one?


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* 
_Dan was not specific, only saying to get as large a guage aftermarket AC cord as budget will tolerate. He said that it has enormous effect on soundstage etc. I wonder if changing the IEC AC cord is complicated number one, and if this is worth it number two._

 

He mentioned it to me as well. However the power cord in the heed is not a plug and play type, you will have to do some minor tweaking to get it in place. Specially if it a thick one since it may not make it through the hole. Here are a couple of pictures explaining what I mean.


----------



## dw6928

looks a little daunting to me...can't wait for the amps to arrive. I guess it will be early Oct. Thanks again for turning me on to this amp Miguel. Wayne


----------



## ificse

i'm really interensted in this amp but i made a couple of days of researches with zero results. If i would not have seen the photos over there i could think it's a ghost product...
 The italian distributor or the one indicated in the HEED AUDIO site told me he never distributed that brand and he neither knows who they are
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . The german distributor doesn't reply to the mail. The austrian distributor doesn't have in their product range the CAN AMP. I wrote to HEED AUDIO too but still waiting for an answer.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 I just wrote to the USA distributor but probably he sells 110 v product that doesn't match with EU voltage.
 So i've to check to the remaining 3 european distributors: Swizerlad, FInland and UK. But i guess could be a looong story. If somebody in europe has his own CAN AMP, please tell me how he managed to get one!!!


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ificse* 
_I wrote to HEED AUDIO too but still waiting for an answer.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

Direct your e-mail to Alpar Huszti:

a.huszti@heedaudio.hu

 and mention that you are on the head-fi.org forum. He WILL get back to you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers, Dex


----------



## gdeth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* 
_Dan emailed me re the benefits of aftermarket AC cords. Better soundstage etc.
 with the Heed. Anyone w/ any experience with these?_

 

just an fyi for people, this has been retracted by Dan as the Canamp does not have an IEC connector (as per mrarroyo's photos above).


----------



## Gradofan2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gdeth* 
_just an fyi for people, this has been retracted by Dan as the Canamp does not have an IEC connector (as per mrarroyo's photos above)._

 

I'm not sure I understand...

 If the power cord is directly wired (which it obviously is) - why, then did he recommend upgrading the power cord for "huge improvements" in the sound?

 Simple mistake - I don't think so.

 Is an IEC connector optional? Or, are newer units available with an IEC connector? Or... what???

 What's up with that???

 Just a guess... but, perhaps, Heed is going to issue a v2 with an IEC connector, and doesn't want to discourage sales of v1???


----------



## ificse

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* 
_Direct your e-mail to Alpar Huszti:

 and mention that you are on the head-fi.org forum. He WILL get back to you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I had already mailed to Mr. Huszti unfortunatly before your post so i didn't mentioned Head-Fi, but i wrote just 24hrs ago, so it's still worth waitin'.

 Anyway i'd like to update my enquiry about Heed Audio distribution, most for European Headfiers.
 Italian distributor seem not to be anymore and maybe he had never, Heed Audio agent in Italy. So i guess there's no distribution here. 
 I got replies only by UK and Finland. 
 The guy from Finland (very kind one) told me that a fire destroyed a container coming from Malesya to London. Inside there were 4 RCA assemblies for Heed Can Amp, so many orders could be delayed till the end of Sept.
 It's becoming impossible to get one....

 The guy from UK told me there's a growing demand for Heed products and they quickly go out of stock...probably many guys here at Head Fi should take some percentage for that positive buzz around Can Amp.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gradofan2* 
_I'm not sure I understand...

 If the power cord is directly wired (which it obviously is) - why, then did he recommend upgrading the power cord for "huge improvements" in the sound?

 Simple mistake - I don't think so.

 Is an IEC connector optional? Or, are newer units available with an IEC connector? Or... what???

 What's up with that???

 Just a guess... but, perhaps, Heed is going to issue a v2 with an IEC connector, and doesn't want to discourage sales of v1???_

 

Dan wrote an email to those who have the amps on order apologizing for his mistake. Most of the other Heed units do have a way to use an aftermarket cable via the plug in route. In the email Dan sent he further stated he did not have a CanAmp to view and thus another reason for his mistake.

 I nor most of the Heed Dealers can state if Heed will put a plug on the back in the near or far future only time will tell. Good luck.


----------



## dream4388

I contacted Dan and ordered a CanAmp.

 While I am waiting for the delivery, I am thinking to order some parts for modifying the amp. 

 I just want to replace the stock caps (6 caps?) with Black Gate caps. 

 Would PinkFloyd or mrarroyo give the exact value of the stock caps?

 I know the two big ones are 4700μF 16V caps from mrarroyo's interior pictures.

 I'm thinking to buy them from www.percyaudio.com

 Thanks,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Jay


----------



## daggerlee

I just reserved mine as well, Dan was a great pleasure to talk to. Can't wait til October


----------



## dw6928

any ideas as to when in October? i am really getting excited about this amp!


----------



## daggerlee

Dan said that they are shipping from Hungary at thet end of this month, so that he thinks it'll probably take a week to get here, then another week to clear customs, so he could be shipping them out starting the second week of October. 

 Of course Dan also said he was being very conservative about the shipping estimate so there's a very good chance that they will start shipping out sooner than that.


----------



## dw6928

I have my mini to rca on order with Turbo, so I am ready!


----------



## daveDerek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gradofan2* 
_I'm not sure I understand...

 If the power cord is directly wired (which it obviously is) - why, then did he recommend upgrading the power cord for "huge improvements" in the sound?

 Simple mistake - I don't think so.

 Is an IEC connector optional? Or, are newer units available with an IEC connector? Or... what???

 What's up with that???

 Just a guess... but, perhaps, Heed is going to issue a v2 with an IEC connector, and doesn't want to discourage sales of v1???_

 


 just to clarify things and quell rumors, i spoke to Dan yesterday and asked about this. indeed it was just a simple mistake due to the fact that he didn't have a headphone amp by him when he said that. the other Heed products apparently do have IEC connectors and he was just thinking that an aftermarket pwr cord would be a simple tweak. when he realized that the unit had a captive cord he retracted that suggestion. he does not know of any plans to put an iec connector on these amps. i see no reason not to believe him.


----------



## dw6928

did Dan have any updates on arrival?


----------



## daveDerek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* 
_did Dan have any updates on arrival?_

 

it appears we're still likely looking at well in to october.


----------



## kaushama

Do I see a snubberized powers supply there? 

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/showt...423&highlight=


http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/showt...942&highlight= 

 if so it can be further tweaked along with those 4700UF JAMICON caps.
 May be MUR860 ultrafast rectifiers?

 Or to regulated PS?

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/showt...106&highlight=

 And I see NE5532 too. OPAMP swapping?


----------



## dw6928

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daveDerek* 
_it appears we're still likely looking at well in to october._

 

The word well scares me.


----------



## daveDerek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* 
_The word well scares me._

 

WELL!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (boo!!)
 hey, if we get lucky the amps get shipped soon, clear customs and are ready to go, but there are a # of variables that can screw things up so i don't think he wanted to raise expectations with the possibility that they might get dashed. i wouldn't lose sleep over it.


----------



## dw6928

just in a hurry to have my Microamp back to Headroom and the Heed to take its place for a bit. then they will reside in different places with different sources.


----------



## dw6928

Dan emailed me to say we are still on schedule for late Sept/early Oct. He will advise those who have orders of any changes. What a good guy!


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* 
_Dan emailed me to say we are still on schedule for late Sept/early Oct. He will advise those who have orders of any changes. What a good guy!_

 

Yes, he is. You should be very happy with the Heed it is a great sounding unit at a very good price. I hope Vorlon1 posts his impressions of the Heed here.


----------



## vorlon1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* 
_ I hope Vorlon1 posts his impressions of the Heed here._

 

Well, Miguel, your wish is my command. Miguel lent me his Heed Canamp and I have been listening to it for about a week. Other than some consternation with grounding and hum issues initially in my system which made the amp sound a bit congested at first, it has been doing an excellent job with all sources in my system ever since. 

 Once I changed some connections and got rid of the hum the amp has been dead silent. I used mainly K 701’s with it with a bit of time with Shure E 500’s. The sound quality of this amp is excellent. This amp produces a very clear and clean sound with very good clarity of background and other detail. The soundstage is also good as is the perception of depth. This amp reproduces a high end that is very clear and defined without being bright. It has a sweet sounding treble while maintaining clarity and crispness. It is a bit difficult to describe something that sounds sweet in the highs without being rolled off or euphonically colored, but this amp manages to produce highs that have a lot of energy and clarity without any harshness or etching and indeed with a touch of sweetness in the tone. Don’t know if this is conveying what I am trying to convey, the treble sounds full and intense but with no piercing sensations or unpleasantness that treble can sometimes produce.

 The bass of this unit is clear also, and seems integrated into the overall sound structure. Female vocals sound very good with the Heed, you get good detail without sibilance and a good reproduction also of some of the lower tones of female voices, so you have a good sense of the foundation of the voice and not just the upper registers.

 This is a very fine sounding amplifier that sounds very good with K 701’s as well as E 500’s, and I am looking forward to having one of my own.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Could you please, speak as to what improvement the Heed / 701s may show when compared to the HeadFive / 701s which is the can / amp I presently listen to...

 And this is the U.S. Heed version now 110 correct? is that switchable? Price?

 Thanx much...IA


----------



## vorlon1

To my ears the Heed has a fuller sound with a bit better detail, and the overall tone is not as bright as the Headfive, but at the same time it is slightly sweeter and a little bit more clear. As to the price I suggest you get in touch with Dan as referenced in some other posts as he may be giving Head-fiers some discount off the retail price, which I think is around $400.00. Someone correct me about the price if I am wrong on that. I believe they are all the US version electrically.


----------



## Meyvn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* 
_I read the impressions in Rock Groto: http://rockgrotto.proboards39.com/in...ead=1151507228 Then I did a bit of research and found the USA Distributor whom I contacted. The USA Distributor found a USA Dealer willing to send me one of their units for me to test and voila!

 This amp keeps on getting better and better, at only 12 hours of burn in it sounds amazing. Since I feel funny when I read about an amp being touted as the greatest I am coordinating with two fellow Head-Fiers for them to listen and get their opinions. I am sold on this little "wonder-box" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Some additional internal pictures of the amp follow (I hope it does not void the warranty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) Click on the pics to make them HUGE!





















 As a side note I am working with the Dealer to get a face plate like the one on PinkFloyds Heed CanAmp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

So this is also a preamp?


----------



## daveDerek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Meyvn* 
_So this is also a preamp?_

 

what makes you think it is? ttbomk it's just a can amp, like the name says.


----------



## TR909

Well the last pic above shows rca outs. I believe this serves as a loop out rather than an amplified preamp out.


----------



## mrarroyo

Rob (Vorlon1) I am glad you were able to solve the ground loop so you could truly hear the Heed CanAmp. I was already sold on the unit and it is good to see others think highly of it since it means my ears are not that bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope the new units arrive soon so you can get your very own and I get one with Heed stamped on it and a chrome (or is it aluminiun) knob. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes the MSRP is $400 in the USA, and those who want an unit may wish to contact Dan to discuss a possible discount. The second set of RCA's on the back is a loop out, like those found on Musical Fidelity X-Can V2 or V3.

 I hope in a couple of weeks to get together with jp1108 maybe tyrion and others to listen to the Heed while drinking beer and eating cookies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . What a life!


----------



## daveDerek

folks, just an update from Dan re the status of these amps, and also clarification of the pwr cord question.

 Friday he wrote: 
 "The production run is going fine and we're still looking at Heed sending
 the Canamp order at the end of this month. We'll need to allow for
 travel time and also for it to clear customs before we can fill all the
 orders.
 Please note that the power chord issue was just me. I misspoke and that
 the current units, as the older models all have captive power cords. "

 and then yesterday he said:
 "I heard from our importer/distributor and the word
 is, we're on-track with the end of month ship date from Heed in Hungary.
 This still keeps things a little bit "out there" into around the 2nd
 week in October."


----------



## boomana

I just ordered one today from Dan. He told me the same.


----------



## boomana

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vorlon1* 
_As to the price I suggest you get in touch with Dan as referenced in some other posts as he may be giving Head-fiers some discount off the retail price, which I think is around $400.00. Someone correct me about the price if I am wrong on that. I believe they are all the US version electrically._

 

The head-fi price is $340 plus shipping, at least today it was, but the retail is $400. If you email him, just tell him you're a member on this forum.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomana* 
_The head-fi price is $340 plus shipping, at least today it was, but the retail is $400. If you email him, just tell him you're a member on this forum._

 

When is the Friday mini-meet at John's? I could take my Heed and you as well as the rest could listen to it. I really like the amp and those who have heard it (PinkFloyd and Vorlon1) do as well. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## phergus_25

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* 
_When is the Friday mini-meet at John's? I could take my Heed and you as well as the rest could listen to it. I really like the amp and those who have heard it (PinkFloyd and Vorlon1) do as well. Hope you enjoy it._

 

when you head up here to ATL be sure to bring it along.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 -greg


----------



## boomana

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* 
_When is the Friday mini-meet at John's? I could take my Heed and you as well as the rest could listen to it. I really like the amp and those who have heard it (PinkFloyd and Vorlon1) do as well. Hope you enjoy it._

 

Hi. I didn't think you could do Fridays. This is good news!!! I'll break out my cookie recipes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now that I've actually ordered the Heed, I'd like to wait until it arrives. From what I gathered from Dan today, it will be anywhere from 2-4 weeks, right in time for my b-day...nice for me. I'm expecting Darth Beyers in pretty Koa about the same time. I wouldn't mind celebrating all of it with dueling Heeds, a nice heaphone selection, plus cookies and beer. Did you sell your 340s yet? John...we'll be invading your home....start making beer!!!


----------



## munkong

mrarroyo,

 if I don't want inconvenient from tube-amp
*Heed is the best choice for me ?*




 I only want to use with Grado or Alessandro MS-Pro
 I just know about special price for Head-fi member
 it's a very good news


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *phergus_25* 
_when you head up here to ATL be sure to bring it along.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 -greg_

 

Ok, I will when I go which is aroung the end of December early January.

  Quote:


 This is good news!!! I'll break out my cookie recipes 
 

Yes, cookies and beer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Code:


```
[left]Heed is the best choice for me ?[/left]
```

The Heed is a wonderful sounding SS amp which pairs very well with many cans including the Grados. At about half the cost of a Mapletree it is a heck of a bargain. I still prefer the Mapletree but the Heed gives it a run for its money.


----------



## jp11801

totally OT but Miguel and Vicky this Friday will work for me about 7ish at least we can post heed amp impressions.


----------



## boomana

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* 
_totally OT but Miguel and Vicky this Friday will work for me about 7ish at least we can post heed amp impressions._

 

I might be able to make it for a short visit, but won't have time for baking. I'll know more tomorrow morning. Mid-term grades are due and the grading program has been down all year. If they can't get it up and running (which looks doubtful), I'll be pulling out my trusty calculator and working through the next few nights (I have 147 students).


----------



## smartins

I've just received an email from Heed about the CanAmp. 

 I initially sent an email to the Austrian distributor (and a few others in Europe) that was then routed to Heed by the distributor to see if there was a distributor/retailer in Portugal. 
 There isn't (like I hadn't already knew) and I was told that I can order one directly from them and receive a 15% discount over the retail price (since I won't be dealing with any retailers in between). And, in addition they even include free shipping!!

 I'm really inclined to take on their offer (€298) which includes a 3-year warranty and a 30-day money back guarantee. Heck, I haven't even received my first amp yet (HeadFive) and I'm already considering buying another one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was also considering the Dared MP5 since it seems to have been discontinued and I've received some quotes with good discounts (€220+shipping) but I believe the CanAmp should be superior. Anyone compared the MP5 with CanAmp already?


----------



## vorlon1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *smartins* 
_ Anyone compared the MP5 with CanAmp already?_

 

I own an MP5 and was able to borrow a Heed for a week. The Heed is a very clear sounding, detailed amp with a very sweet sounding high end. No harshness, vocals are very good, slightly forward, but balanced with the overall presentation. The Dared is more powerful and has greater impact (the impact of the Heed is fine, The Dared is very powerful) but is not as sweet or detailed as the Heed. The Dared is very clear and excellent soounding on its own merit, it has the smooth tube sound, but no tube bloat or euphonic coloration. With the tubes I put in it (Sovtek 12 AX 7 LPS, it is closer to a solid state clarity than a tube lushness. So, these two sound quite different, while both having their own virtues.


----------



## smartins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vorlon1* 
_I own an MP5 and was able to borrow a Heed for a week. The Heed is a very clear sounding, detailed amp with a very sweet sounding high end. No harshness, vocals are very good, slightly forward, but balanced with the overall presentation. The Dared is more powerful and has greater impact (the impact of the Heed is fine, The Dared is very powerful) but is not as sweet or detailed as the Heed. The Dared is very clear and excellent soounding on its own merit, it has the smooth tube sound, but no tube bloat or euphonic coloration. With the tubes I put in it (Sovtek 12 AX 7 LPS, it is closer to a solid state clarity than a tube lushness. So, these two sound quite different, while both having their own virtues._

 

What about these two compared with the HeadFive? I beleive you said once that you prefer the sound of the MP5 to the HeadFive... I have a H5 on the way but the urge to get the CanAmp and/or the MP5 is getting bigger.... But in the end I only want to keep two amps at most.


----------



## vorlon1

I prefer both of these over the Headfive.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* 
_totally OT but Miguel and Vicky this Friday will work for me about 7ish at least we can post heed amp impressions._

 


 I will have to confirm tomorrow, my mother in law is in the hospital and I just might not be able to make it. However I will know for sure tomorrow. Heck I may have my new DT990 in.


----------



## Gradofan2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* 
_I will have to confirm tomorrow, my mother in law is in the hospital and I just might not be able to make it. However I will know for sure tomorrow. Heck I may have my new DT990 in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I'm sure several of us are anxious to here how you think the DT990's compare to your RS-1's and HD600's.


----------



## JohnH

I have been reading all of the positive comments about the Canamp in this thread over the past few weeks.

 Then it happened, I got sucked into head-fi the vortex and ordered a Canamp from Dan today. Then I ordered a pair of AKG K701's....

 October should be a good month.


----------



## portaprokid

I have been on the fence regarding getting a first amp since I've joined this forum, and the feedback here have me really curious about the Canamp as well.

 Will have to give Dan a call tomorrow.


----------



## daveDerek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* 
_I will have to confirm tomorrow, my mother in law is in the hospital and I just might not be able to make it. However I will know for sure tomorrow. Heck I may have my new DT990 in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 hope she's okay. let the phones burn in while being the good son-in-law and spending some quality time with her!


----------



## LTUCCI1924

Heed CanAmp
 OK after reading the great reviews about this amp I just had to order one. I have bought lots of amps and not liked them. I am hoping this will be the right amp for me. I called DAN and ordered the amp today. I think I am # 13 out of the 20 amps that will be had about the 2nd week of OCT. I will be using the amp with my NAD C542 HDCD PLAYER and DIMARZIO Interconnects.


----------



## dw6928

I was under the impression that you preferred your receiver headphone jack to any amp.


----------



## LTUCCI1924

True any amp that I have owned so far. I hope that this amp is very special. If not I will sell it fast.


----------



## dw6928

don't you owe me a Tastykake?


----------



## LTUCCI1924

dw6928 
 What tastykake???????????? LOL


----------



## dw6928

time out for a tastykake and let that Heed hang out in South Philly for more than a day or two


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gradofan2* 
_I'm sure several of us are anxious to here how you think the DT990's compare to your RS-1's and HD600's._

 

You mean?





 Straight out of the box I like the bass, mids seem fine, the treble is to be decided. At $180 delivered they are fine, and very confortable.


----------



## basmatirice

what about the mapletree was better than the heed? is there an impedanzer that can be used with the grados to make it syrnergize with the heed better?


----------



## LeChuck

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *basmatirice* 
_what about the mapletree was better than the heed? is there an impedanzer that can be used with the grados to make it syrnergize with the heed better?_

 

Based on my reading, the Mapletree was preferred with lower impedance cans, and the Heed was better suited to high impedance cans. I've never heard either so I can't give any specific feedback. Remember that the Mapletree cost $600.

 I feel like the hype train is starting to chug along...


----------



## dw6928

hype about the Heed? It has received magnificent reviews outside of HeadFi.


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LeChuck* 
_
 I feel like the hype train is starting to chug along..._

 

No hype at all just a load of people with expectations of a damned good amp for the money and, from my time with the amp, it'll meet up to their expectations. I, for one, am not affiliated in any way shape or form with HEED and wouldn't give out a recommendation unless I was absolutely certain that I felt the amp represented superb value for money. It does. 

 Superb with high impedance 'phones, not too sure about it with Grados as I'm not quite sure "what" the Grado sound is supposed to represent (other than being screechy, forward, compressed and harsh) but with a quality pair of 'phones such as the Senn HD-6** series or the AKG K-*01 series you won't be disappointed.

 Of course, use your own ears and try to audition well before buying.


----------



## dw6928

my 701s can't wait for the Heed to arrive in Oct.


----------



## LTUCCI1924

PinkFloyd 
 HI: How will the CanAmp go with my NAD C542 HDCD Player and the Senn. 650? The last 2 amps I bought I had the volume almost at max. Of course I sold them. They were supposed to put out 1 watt of power but it just didn't have the power either of them. Will HEED have better power? I think you said it also has 1 watt of out put power? 

 What will be different over the Headroom micro with desktop and the gilmore lite?


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LTUCCI1924* 
_PinkFloyd 
 HI: How will the CanAmp go with my NAD C542 HDCD Player and the Senn. 650? The last 2 amps I bought I had the volume almost at max. Of course I sold them. They were supposed to put out 1 watt of power but it just didn't have the power either of them. Will HEED have better power? I think you said it also has 1 watt of out put power? 

 What will be different over the Headroom micro with desktop and the gilmore lite?_

 

With all respect Lou.... how the hell would I know what it will sound like in your setup? Simple answer is, dunno. One thing I do know is most amps will drive the HD-650. If you've had to turn the volco up to max to drive them then there's something wrong, something way wrong, somewhere in your setup.


----------



## basmatirice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LeChuck* 
_Based on my reading, the Mapletree was preferred with lower impedance cans, and the Heed was better suited to high impedance cans. I've never heard either so I can't give any specific feedback. Remember that the Mapletree cost $600.

 I feel like the hype train is starting to chug along..._

 


 yes... i saw that. i was asking the guy that made that statement WHY he prefered them... O_o


 why do people post crap saying one is better than the other and then don't say why? it's bizarre as crap on a marble floor.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *basmatirice* 
_yes... i saw that. i was asking the guy that made that statement WHY he prefered them... O_o


 why do people post crap saying one is better than the other and then don't say why? it's bizarre as crap on a marble floor._

 


 I do not know what you are talking about. I am the OP and in one of my posts I answered what you get with the Mapletree over the Heed.

  Code:


```
[left]Bass impact, detailed/clear presentation, and overall depth in the music.[/left]
```

Mind you the Heed is leagues above most everything in its price range and up to $1,000. You would have to listen to it to compare for yourself and determine if the amp is for you or not. I just prefer the Mapletree, although not by much. I have also writen here that at about half the cost the Heed is very hard to pass and you would only know of the difference if you did a side by side comparison.


----------



## dw6928

Miguel,
 have you heard anything about arrivals? We are getting close to the end of Sept.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* 
_Miguel,
 have you heard anything about arrivals? We are getting close to the end of Sept._

 

No I have not, but neither have I asked. I have seen the emails Dan has sent periodically to keep people informed of the progress which is good in keeping buyers from turning sour (like it has sadly happened with some of Dr. Xin's buyers).

 I will send an email to Dan in the next couple of days to see if he has heard anything new.


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PinkFloyd* 
_Superb with high impedance 'phones, not too sure about it with Grados as I'm not quite sure "what" the Grado sound is supposed to represent (other than being screechy, forward, compressed and harsh) but with a quality pair of 'phones such as the Senn HD-6** series or the AKG K-*01 series you won't be disappointed.

 Of course, use your own ears and try to audition well before buying._

 

tell us how you really feel about grados


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Detailed impressions with downstream gears, music used and cans used please...


----------



## basmatirice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* 
_I do not know what you are talking about. I am the OP and in one of my posts I answered what you get with the Mapletree over the Heed.

  Code:



		Code:
	

[left]Bass impact, detailed/clear presentation, and overall depth in the music.[/left]


Mind you the Heed is leagues above most everything in its price range and up to $1,000. You would have to listen to it to compare for yourself and determine if the amp is for you or not. I just prefer the Mapletree, although not by much. I have also writen here that at about half the cost the Heed is very hard to pass and you would only know of the difference if you did a side by side comparison._

 

sorry.
 what do you mean by depth? which has the bigger soundstage? how much greater is the impact?


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *basmatirice* 
_sorry.
 what do you mean by depth? which has the bigger soundstage? how much greater is the impact?_

 

When I say depth I mean having layers in the music. It is almost as instead of just one guitar you hear two. It is hard for me to put into words what I hear, the best would be to do a side by side. Sorry I could not help.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* 
_Detailed impressions with downstream gears, music used and cans used please..._

 

I am coordinating with jp11801 to drop my Heed for him to listen to. Maybe John/Tyrion can chime in! I am game


----------



## dw6928

Today's update from Dan was that we are still on schedule for mid-October. The amps should arrive at the end of September and ping-pong around customs and clear by the middle of next month. Dan even inquired if conditions in Hungary would effect the export and was told they would not!


----------



## dw6928

what does seem a little odd is that the distributor thinks that we are still on schedule for the end of September. If the amps had shipped for a end of month arrival, they would have left Hungary days/weeks ago. Hope I'm being paranoid but in my business, "on the water" is very confirmable,


----------



## LTUCCI1924

dw6928 
 HI: The way I understood DAN to say was the amps will ship out the end of the month and take about 1 week to get to US and then be in customs for about a week so the 2nd week of OCT was his estimate for them to be shipped to us.


----------



## dw6928

must be coming by air.


----------



## basmatirice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* 
_I first read about this headphone amp in a post by PinkFloyd and decided to order one. Well it arrived today and I am in awe. An amp as inexpensive as this has no right to sound this good. The unit retails for $400

 Before I attempt to describe what I hear a little background may be in order. Heed Audio is a Hungarian company that has been in business since 1987, you can read details at: http://www.heedaudio.hu/en/about.html

 Their product line looks like: http://www.heedaudio.hu/en/prod_el.html with the CanAmp described at: http://www.profundo.us/heed/canamp.htm

 I have only had the amp running for about 2 hours driving my RS-1, K701, and K340. The first thing I noticed was how present and tight the bass is, this followed by how clear the high is presented. What blew me away is the depth of the music, it seems to have layer upon layer thus making the music three dimensional. This thickness is then presented with an almost reverb quality that makes you feel engulfed by the music. I am hearing stuff that I did not know was recorded in my Cd's because I could not hear it before.

 I will let a few days go by and check again, my goal it to get a couple of local Head-Fiers to listen to it and get their impression. The amp is on loan and I do have the option to purchase and it seems it will be staying. Nonetheless it is also good to get somebody else's perspective. I apologize for my lack of terminal terms but I just know this amp kicks ass and I love it.

 Now a couple of lousy pictures I took.







_

 


 how much bass impact did you notice with the heed and the k701? on tracks where impact from the sound is supposed to exist, did you get any?


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *basmatirice* 
_how much bass impact did you notice with the heed and the k701? on tracks where impact from the sound is supposed to exist, did you get any?_

 

Yes the bass is both tight and powerful. There is not flabbiness at all.


----------



## munkong

yeah..............finally I decide to go with Heed
 but I waiting confirm from Dan about voltage
 if Heed can made it to use in 220V 
 it's very good news for me


----------



## TheNew007

is heed the best amp under $400?


----------



## hyamaiata

Miguel, what do you think about the amp in terms of aesthetics, looks, build quality and overall design? What about the volume pot? Does it feels low or high quality?

 Thanks.


----------



## boomana

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheNew007* 
_is heed the best amp under $400?_

 

Only a couple here have actually heard this amp. The rest of us are hoping to find out in a couple weeks. Based on the impressions so far, my current headphones, and the amp's low price, I was willing to take the risk. 

 In my short time here, I've learned that looking for "the best" can get pretty messy when others' opinions and tastes are involved. If this amp, however, performs as indicated, it might just be added to the one-of-the-best amps under $400 or best-bang-for-the-buck type categories.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hyamaiata* 
_Miguel, what do you think about the amp in terms of aesthetics, looks, build quality and overall design? What about the volume pot? Does it feels low or high quality?

 Thanks._

 

The unit I have is for lack of better words a "1st genreration" all black except for the chrome ring around the 1/4" jack and the blue indicator light. I find it very atractive in a simplistic kind of way. The volume pot I believe is an Alps Pot that Heed further tweaks. Here is a picture I "stole" from PinkFloyd's website:






 The newer units have changed in a minor way, here is another picture I stole from PinkFloyd's website:






 I find the volume pot works very well and I can not hear any channel imbalance. Hope this helps.


----------



## dw6928

everybody who has placed orders with Dan should check their emails for shipping updates!


----------



## daveDerek

Dan's shipping update:

 Greetings all!

 Ooookay, I've just finished a phone call with Bob regarding the shipping
 status of the Heed CanAmps.
 Heed is telling us one more week on sending them out as there was a
 delay in getting the appropriate transformers for our market
 application. They had not told us about it up-front, as they did not
 think it would be an issue that would slow things down. Well, it was
 and it did. The good news is that the appropriate transformers have
 been sourced and sent to them from England and they will have our
 entire order finished in roughly a week (that they now need to take)
 and then, they will ship to us.

 I don't expect this to be "one of those" long, drawn out processes. 
 Certainly no more so than they are telling us but I do apologize to all
 of you for the additional week delay. I ask that we all re-set our
 clocks for one more week and go from there. 

 I welcome any and all emails or phone calls regarding this matter. 
 As you've all experienced with me so far, I'm in this to make sure we
 all have a good experience in this endeavor. 

 I'll keep you posted as I hear of any further news.

 Dan Muzquiz
 Blackbird Audio/Gallery
 619-449-2787
http://www.blackbirdaudio.com


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheNew007* 
_is heed the best amp under $400?_

 

ssems to be I would also look at the Eddie Current ECSS, from what I know these two amps have not been in the same room at the same time so no one has been able to compare them. 
 Miguel and I are trying to put together a listen of the Heed, ECSS and MF version 2 and three. Scheduling has been brutal stay tuned


----------



## kool bubba ice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* 
_ssems to be I would also look at the Eddie Current ECSS, from what I know these two amps have not been in the same room at the same time so no one has been able to compare them. 
 Miguel and I are trying to put together a listen of the Heed, ECSS and MF version 2 and three. Scheduling has been brutal stay tuned
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Under 400.00
 HEED Amp
 Xcan3
 Eddie Current SS
 Eddie Current 1
 CIAudio VHP-1

 Best bang for your buck amps for under 400.00 IMO.


----------



## daveDerek

the HeadFive amp should probably be in this group too.


----------



## dw6928

I have sort of lost track of time on delivery of our Heed with 
 the delay Dan mentioned. What is the time frame on actual delivery to us?


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* 
_I have sort of lost track of time on delivery of our Heed with 
 the delay Dan mentioned. What is the time frame on actual delivery to us?_

 

Since on the amps in that batch would be mine I just sent an email to Dan. He is very good at responding and as many of you are aware he has even sent unsolicited updates just to keep us in the loop. When he responds I will post.


----------



## boomana

I sent him an email as well. I think he sent a group response, but the basic message was that he'd do his best to contact the importer/distributor on Monday and get back asap with an update. Hopefully, it will be good news.


----------



## blof

While you guys outside Europe are still waiting for their CanAmp, I thought it would be interesting to report my opinion on the amp. I've recenty received my CanAmp directly from Alpar. So here is my initial, first two days opinion:

 - The amp is aesthetically beautiful. It's solid, case material is as good as it gets. Packing is Class A.
 -It doesn't get too warm. It's been on for the last two days and it is barely warm. Alpar adviced me to keep it on all the time. According to him the burn in period is some 1 week.
 -Out of the box it sounded quite nice with my Senn HD650. Compared to my technics CDP headphone out it has much more clearity. Highs are really nice and bass is very tight. The difference between canamp and CDP gets bigger as you turn the volume up (may be this makes sense but I don't know much about technical background). Personally I couldn't pass 12 o'clock without disturbing my ears but I generally like to listen at moderate volume level.
 -I have a modest CDP so I guess with a better source this thing should perform very impressive.

 Marroyo or/and Pink Floyd mentioned that it sounds like 3D. I wonder if you guys can elaborate more on that aspect. I tried to experience that but maybe my untrained ears are missing something..


----------



## smartins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blof* 
_While you guys outside Europe are still waiting for their CanAmp, I thought it would be interesting to report my opinion on the amp. I've recenty received my CanAmp directly from Alpar. So here is my initial, first two days opinion:

 - The amp is aesthetically beautiful. It's solid, case material is as good as it gets. Packing is Class A.
 -It doesn't get too warm. It's been on for the last two days and it is barely warm. Alpar adviced me to keep it on all the time. According to him the burn in period is some 1 week.
 -Out of the box it sounded quite nice with my Senn HD650. Compared to my technics CDP headphone out it has much more clearity. Highs are really nice and bass is very tight. The difference between canamp and CDP gets bigger as you turn the volume up (may be this makes sense but I don't know much about technical background). Personally I couldn't pass 12 o'clock without disturbing my ears but I generally like to listen at moderate volume level.
 -I have a modest CDP so I guess with a better source this thing should perform very impressive.

 Marroyo or/and Pink Floyd mentioned that it sounds like 3D. I wonder if you guys can elaborate more on that aspect. I tried to experience that but maybe my untrained ears are missing something.._

 

I also received mine directly from Alpar on Friday. I've been burning it in and comparing with the HeadFive but it's a bit difficult to pause the music, switch the headphones and rca cables and then resume with a hopefully leveled sound volume.

 One thing mine gets is very hot... Mine is at 40-42º C / 104-107.6º F which is hot to the touch. Anyone also noticed this?

 blof, would you rate your CanAmp temperature as hot to the touch or just warm?


----------



## blof

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *smartins* 
_ One thing mine gets is very hot... Mine is at 40-42º C / 104-107.6º F which is hot to the touch. Anyone also noticed this?

 blof, would you rate your CanAmp temperature as hot to the touch or just warm?_

 

Smartins, I can say it is no more than 30-35C, I can rest my hand on it with no probs. What kind of environment do you have around your setup?

 Making a fair comparison is indeed quite difficult but there are comparison experts in this forum, perhaps we could get some advice?


----------



## munkong

Dan !


 I waiting your mail and your amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 not long time ?


----------



## blof

Smartins; I checked the temp of the amp now and it is definetely around 20-25C.

 munkong; I guess the delay is not because of your dealer. I received my amp here in Europe and directly from Heed two weeks later than expected.


----------



## smartins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blof* 
_Smartins, I can say it is no more than 30-35C, I can rest my hand on it with no probs. What kind of environment do you have around your setup?

 Making a fair comparison is indeed quite difficult but there are comparison experts in this forum, perhaps we could get some advice?_

 

The CanAmp is sitting on top of a computer, with nothing below or on top of it. It's in a completely open location with no heat coming from below...

 It's quite hot to the touch but not unbearable... Alpar said 40-42º was perfectly fine but still this seems a bit too hot for me.


----------



## daggerlee

Just remember that the Heed is a class A amp, and thus runs very hot as all class A circuits do. If you look at the insides you can see two giant heatsinks. Just try to keep it in an airy environment, don't surround it, and I think you should be fine..


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *smartins* 
_It's quite hot to the touch but not unbearable... Alpar said 40-42º was perfectly fine but still this seems a bit too hot for me._

 

Totally normal. If it was running cool I'd be worried, the case should be warm to the touch (not so hot you could fry an egg on it however) this is perfectly normal. 40-42C is relatively cool compared with some class A amps.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blof* 
_Making a fair comparison is indeed quite difficult but there are comparison experts in this forum, perhaps we could get some advice?_

 

In my opinion switching between amps and listening to short bursts of music won't give you any idea of what is happening. You really need to listen to the amp, on its own, for a month or so and _then_ switch back to what you were listening to before. Things you were used to hearing through one amp may not be quite as obvious through the other amp (or they may be more obvious)

 Short burst comparisons are a bad idea as the listener usually decides that the amp that sounds most ballsy is the better amp and ends up going home with something that's ear bleedingly harsh to listen to in the long term.... this is not always the case but pretty common, you're best to live with the amp for a while and give it a chance to show you what it can do... there will be moments when you hear things you never knew were on the recording, these "moments" don't come thick and fast and it's only during a good prolonged "session" that they'll crop up.

 That's my way of doing it anyway, flicking a switch and trying to evaluate 10 amps at the same time will only confuse your brain.


----------



## Gradofan2

Duplicate post...


----------



## Gradofan2

Generally speaking... when attributed to SS amps, the reports of so-called "3D imaging" is just the "placebo effect" on folks who are overly impressed with some new piece of gear - the "FOM syndrome."

 However, it is clearly an effect that is present with good hybrid and SET / OTL tube amps (like the BADA PH-12, WooAudio 3 and Singlepowers, etc. - mostly the result of tube distortion, which is pleasant). The more of a SS sound, the less distortion and the less "3D imaging," although you may be able to distinguish precision, width and depth in a soundstage.

 In tube amps its the sensation that the sound is appearing and disappearing / decaying outside of the boundaries of the headphones / or speakers - sort of a spooky impression that causes you to turn your head to see what you heard across the room - that sense that you are there in the room with the musicians with room filling sound, not constrained by the headphones, or speakers. It's most evident with good analog and tube equipment and planar or electrostatic speakers - and rare with SS equipment, box speakers, or headphones.


----------



## khbaur330162

Not that this has anything to do with the Canamp, but I'd like to address Gradofan2's "3-D imaging" comments. I don't think 3-D imaging can only be attributed to strictly tube amps. I was listening to my K701/H5 combo a little while back, and at a specific point in the JATPS album, my head literally spun around because I thought I heard silverware clatter from my kitchen. (directly behind me) I think you may be right in saying tubes produce a more organic sense of realism in depth and placement of instruments (However, I honestly wouldn't know. I've never heard a tube amp) but I think SS amps -even those on the low end $$$ spectrum- can produce quite astonishing results in the realism of its 3-D imaging.


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gradofan2* 
_Generally speaking... when attributed to SS amps, the reports of so-called "3D imaging" is just the "placebo effect" on folks who are overly impressed with some new piece of gear - the "FOM syndrome."
_

 

I don't "do" placebo these days and I can tell you that the Heed is one of the most out of the head amps I've heard. Plenty of head turning around "What was that" moments to be had and not a valve in sight.

 You do realise that valve gear is "generally" distorted and it's this distortion many refer to as "tube sound" I tend to be more polite and call the distortion rose tinted colouration. It's not necessarily right, it's not necessarily wrong, some people love the valve "sound" others don't, it's all down to the individual.

 To say that experiencing 3D imaging from a SS amp is just _placebo effect _is downright insulting (and totally wrong) and to then add insult to injury by suggesting what people are hearing is down to flavour of the month syndrome is totally misguided and, again, totally wrong.

 I've got major respect for you Gradofan2 but can't let this one pass unattended. The seamless soundstage the HEED throws up can, at times, be very 3 dimensional indeed...... no placebo in play my end (I just fire them up, have a good listen.... the amp does the rest, if it's a duffer it doesn't make the cut but if it's a cracker then I'll sing its praises all over the place.)

 IMO the HEED _IS_ pretty dynamic and three dimensional and it's soundstage is just superb it achieves quite a lot and manages to do what it does with aplomb.

 Feed her a half decent source (I'm using a heavilly modded old CD-17K) and listen through Sennheiser HD6** series 'PHONES and i defy anyone to state this amp isn't very three D sounding. It may not _immediately_ grab you by the nuts, give her a few days to bed in and then go wild with a 4 hour long listening session with your potion / lotion of choice to hand.....

 Mike.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gradofan2* 
_Generally speaking... when attributed to SS amps, the reports of so-called "3D imaging" is just the "placebo effect" on folks who are overly impressed with some new piece of gear - the "FOM syndrome." ... It's most evident with good analog and tube equipment and planar or electrostatic speakers - and rare with SS equipment, box speakers, or headphones._

 

Sorry but I can not agree with you. The Heed can do things that sadly neither of my X-Cans can. For those who do not know me I love the X-Can V3 and V2. My V3 is heavily modded by PinkFloyd and I also have the Little Pinkie power supply, my V2 was shipped today to PinkFloyd for his magic touch as well as another Little Pinkie for it. So as you can see I do have a vested interested in the MF sound but I definitely will not close my ears and say they are the ultimate amp.

 With the Heed the subtlety, the depth, the clarity, the impact, and the soundstage is amazing! I have had my Heed for a while and it just kicks butt. So those waiting for one you should not be disappointed and I urge those who have not heard it to at least open their ears and give a listen if they happen to come close to a Heed.


----------



## Gradofan2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* 
_Sorry but I can not agree with you. The Heed can do things that sadly neither of my X-Cans can. For those who do not know me I love the X-Can V3 and V2. My V3 is heavily modded by PinkFloyd and I also have the Little Pinkie power supply, my V2 was shipped today to PinkFloyd for his magic touch as well as another Little Pinkie for it. So as you can see I do have a vested interested in the MF sound but I definitely will not close my ears and say they are the ultimate amp.

 With the Heed the subtlety, the depth, the clarity, the impact, and the soundstage is amazing! I have had my Heed for a while and it just kicks butt. So those waiting for one you should not be disappointed and I urge those who have not heard it to at least open their ears and give a listen if they happen to come close to a Heed._

 

My discussion was in response to the question of "what is 3D holographic imaging" (or whatever)... not whether the Heed CanAmp is a great SS amp - it no doubt is a great SS amp (based on your reviews, which I respect).

 It may be good for SS... but, it'll likely never have the SQ and "3D holographic image" of a good tube amp (which possess the "magic" / distortion / whatever that make sounds sound real, not neutral, or accurate, or any of that "stuff"). I don't consider the XCAN v1,v2,v3 "as good tube amps" - even with the PinkFloyd mods. They're pretty good hybrid amps, but have very little, if any, "3D holographic" imaging as is provided by many fine tube amps (and very few, if any, SS amps). Some dimension in the "headstage" is not the same thing as "3D holographic" imaging, which appears way outside the physical parameters of the headphones or speakers.

 Precision in the soundstage is not "3D holographic imaging," which sounds as if you have no headphones on, or speakers in the room (the illusion that the sounds are "appearing" way outside the phyisical parameters of the headphones, or speakers - again, if you haven't heard a good set up with planar, or electrostatic, speakers (or simply live music in a club) it's hard to comprehend, or describe). The best I can do, is the sound of a person actually standing across the room and clapping their hands, or closing the door, while you are wearing your headphones, which startles you such that you look to that position across the room to see the source of the sound. It is highly illusory. I've heard it with my Maggies, and with my Woo 3 and Senns or Grados, but not with my XCAN v3 (which has more of a SS sound than a tube sound). In fact, my Woo 3 lost much of it's "3D holographic imaging" with "tube dampers," and selected tubes, which tended to make it sound more SS, than tube like - I presume because the dampers, or alternative tubes, eliminated some of the distortion.


----------



## blof

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PinkFloyd* 
_Totally normal. If it was running cool I'd be worried, the case should be warm to the touch (not so hot you could fry an egg on it however) this is perfectly normal. 40-42C is relatively cool compared with some class A amps.._

 

Does that mean I should start worrying? My amp is definietly touchable for a long period. Is it possible that it works cooler in idle state (when CDP is off)? Perhaps it's because my amp sits near by the window and it helps cooling? 

 Soundwise there seems to be no problem but if there is an internal problem maybe I'm not using it with its full performance..


----------



## kool bubba ice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gradofan2* 
_My discussion was in response to the question of "what is 3D holographic imaging" (or whatever)... not whether the Heed CanAmp is a great SS amp - it no doubt is a great SS amp (based on your reviews, which I respect).

 It may be good for SS... but, it'll likely never have the SQ and "3D holographic image" of a good tube amp (which possess the "magic" / distortion / whatever that make sounds sound real, not neutral, or accurate, or any of that "stuff"). I don't consider the XCAN v1,v2,v3 "as good tube amps" - even with the PinkFloyd mods. They're pretty good hybrid amps, but have very little, if any, "3D holographic" imaging as is provided by many fine tube amps (and very few, if any, SS amps). Some dimension in the "headstage" is not the same thing as "3D holographic" imaging, which appears way outside the physical parameters of the headphones or speakers.

 Precision in the soundstage is not "3D holographic imaging," which sounds as if you have no headphones on, or speakers in the room (the illusion that the sounds are "appearing" way outside the phyisical parameters of the headphones, or speakers - again, if you haven't heard a good set up with planar, or electrostatic, speakers (or simply live music in a club) it's hard to comprehend, or describe). The best I can do, is the sound of a person actually standing across the room and clapping their hands, or closing the door, while you are wearing your headphones, which startles you such that you look to that position across the room to see the source of the sound. It is highly illusory. I've heard it with my Maggies, and with my Woo 3 and Senns or Grados, but not with my XCAN v3 (which has more of a SS sound than a tube sound). In fact, my Woo 3 lost much of it's "3D holographic imaging" with "tube dampers," and selected tubes, which tended to make it sound more SS, than tube like - I presume because the dampers, or alternative tubes, eliminated some of the distortion._

 

I had that with my 650's & the VHP-1/VAC.. It's startling & I jumped as I heard someone shouting at me from behind, I looked quickly & realized it was the song I was listening to. It really just jumps out at you..


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gradofan2* 
_My discussion was in response to the question of "what is 3D holographic imaging" (or whatever)... not whether the Heed CanAmp is a great SS amp - it no doubt is a great SS amp (based on your reviews, which I respect).

 It may be good for SS... but, it'll likely never have the SQ and "3D holographic image" of a good tube amp (which possess the "magic" / distortion / whatever that make sounds sound real, not neutral, or accurate, or any of that "stuff"). I don't consider the XCAN v1,v2,v3 "as good tube amps" - even with the PinkFloyd mods. They're pretty good hybrid amps, but have very little, if any, "3D holographic" imaging as is provided by many fine tube amps (and very few, if any, SS amps). Some dimension in the "headstage" is not the same thing as "3D holographic" imaging, which appears way outside the physical parameters of the headphones or speakers.

 Precision in the soundstage is not "3D holographic imaging," which sounds as if you have no headphones on, or speakers in the room (the illusion that the sounds are "appearing" way outside the phyisical parameters of the headphones, or speakers - again, if you haven't heard a good set up with planar, or electrostatic, speakers (or simply live music in a club) it's hard to comprehend, or describe). The best I can do, is the sound of a person actually standing across the room and clapping their hands, or closing the door, while you are wearing your headphones, which startles you such that you look to that position across the room to see the source of the sound. It is highly illusory. I've heard it with my Maggies, and with my Woo 3 and Senns or Grados, but not with my XCAN v3 (which has more of a SS sound than a tube sound). In fact, my Woo 3 lost much of it's "3D holographic imaging" with "tube dampers," and selected tubes, which tended to make it sound more SS, than tube like - I presume because the dampers, or alternative tubes, eliminated some of the distortion._

 

At this moment my only 100% tube amps (although it has hexfreds for power supply) is the Mapletree Ear Purist + HD100 which does that know of me know it is my favorite amp of all the ones I have own or listened to. The Heed CanAmp is very close to it in all aspects including imaging. All I can add is that perhaps you should listen to the Heed and then you would be able to ascertain how good or how bad its imaging is to your ears. Until you have done so the best you can do is speculate. Is any other Head-Fier close to you getting one?


----------



## kool bubba ice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* 
_At this moment my only 100% tube amps (although it has hexfreds for power supply) is the Mapletree Ear Purist + HD100 which does that know of me know it is my favorite amp of all the ones I have own or listened to. The Heed CanAmp is very close to it in all aspects including imaging. All I can add is that perhaps you should listen to the Heed and then you would be able to ascertain how good or how bad its imaging is to your ears. Until you have done so the best you can do is speculate. Is any other Head-Fier close to you getting one?_

 

I think he already made up his mind that SS can't come close to imaging as well as tube amps..


----------



## DennyL

Quote:


 Is any other Head-Fier close to you getting one? 
 

I'm very tempted to get one for the bedroom, especially as for us in Europe the price is attractive. Now that more people are starting to receive them I'm impatient to read their opinions.

 I am surprised at the temperature issues that have emerged in the last few days, as that is the last thing I expect with a solid state amp, class A or not. I'm not an electronic engineer but I don't see how the the standing current in an amplifier of less than one watt power output can account for a case temperature reported to go up to 40 deg C. This must surely be a PSU issue, and a slightly alarming one. I have plenty of solid state devices around the house driven by mains power and more powerful than the Canamp, such as a Sony radio, and they don't get perceptibly warm. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## smartins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DennyL* 
_I am surprised at the temperature issues that have emerged in the last few days, as that is the last thing I expect with a solid state amp, class A or not. I'm not an electronic engineer but I don't see how the the standing current in an amplifier of less than one watt power output can account for a case temperature reported to go up to 40 deg C. This must surely be a PSU issue, and a slightly alarming one. I have plenty of solid state devices around the house driven by mains power and more powerful than the Canamp, such as a Sony radio, and they don't get perceptibly warm. I hope I'm wrong._

 

Well, I've just received a Lavry DA-10 today and it's also somewhat hot. Not as much as the CanAmp but still at around 36º.

 I guess this kind of temperatures are normal and you can always use it as a heater in the winter


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DennyL* 
_I'm very tempted to get one for the bedroom, especially as for us in Europe the price is attractive. Now that more people are starting to receive them I'm impatient to read their opinions.

 I am surprised at the temperature issues that have emerged in the last few days, as that is the last thing I expect with a solid state amp, class A or not. I'm not an electronic engineer but I don't see how the the standing current in an amplifier of less than one watt power output can account for a case temperature reported to go up to 40 deg C. This must surely be a PSU issue, and a slightly alarming one. I have plenty of solid state devices around the house driven by mains power and more powerful than the Canamp, such as a Sony radio, and they don't get perceptibly warm. I hope I'm wrong._

 

The PSU (wall wart) on my Musical Fidelity X-Can V3, V2, and a Sanyo portable TV I have gets very warm when in use. In addition the V2/V3/Heed amp cases gets warm also. So having a class A amp get to 40 C is not surprising to me.


----------



## blof

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DennyL* 
_ I am surprised at the temperature issues that have emerged in the last few days, as that is the last thing I expect with a solid state amp, class A or not. I'm not an electronic engineer but I don't see how the the standing current in an amplifier of less than one watt power output can account for a case temperature reported to go up to 40 deg C. This must surely be a PSU issue, and a slightly alarming one. I have plenty of solid state devices around the house driven by mains power and more powerful than the Canamp, such as a Sony radio, and they don't get perceptibly warm. I hope I'm wrong._

 

Nope, not all CanAmps are hot. I didn't measure the temp but since I can easily rest my hand on it, it must be 30C max. Top front side is warmer than the top back. At the back side it is as cold as it gets.


----------



## daveDerek

here's the latest word from Dan:

 Head-Fi members,

 I spoke with Bob this morning and the word is, that we do not have any
 new news to tell you quite yet.
 As we have only just wrapped up the original 2nd week of Oct estimate
 and are currently getting into our 3 week adjustment from them, let's
 see where this takes us.
 I know that Bob has been sending emails to them on an every-other day
 basis and is currently waiting for word from them as to what is going
 on.
 On a more specific side-note, there is a 220V version ordered for one of
 you that is in stock and will ship along with the batch that the rest of
 us are waiting for. As soon as I hear ANYTHING at all, good or bad, or
 whatever, I will be sure to send out another email.

 Rest assured, I'll keep in touch with all of you as I have been.

 Kind regards,
 Dan Muzquiz


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DennyL* 
_I am surprised at the temperature issues that have emerged in the last few days, as that is the last thing I expect with a solid state amp, class A or not._

 

Wrong. This kind of heat is perfectly normal with this type of amp.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DennyL* 
_This must surely be a PSU issue, and a slightly alarming one._

 

Wrong again. Heat is normal with this amp. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DennyL* 
_I hope I'm wrong_

 

Yep, you're talking absolute bollocks


----------



## munkong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daveDerek* 
_here's the latest word from Dan:

 Head-Fi members,

 I spoke with Bob this morning and the word is, that we do not have any
 new news to tell you quite yet.
 As we have only just wrapped up the original 2nd week of Oct estimate
 and are currently getting into our 3 week adjustment from them, let's
 see where this takes us.
 I know that Bob has been sending emails to them on an every-other day
 basis and is currently waiting for word from them as to what is going
 on.
 On a more specific side-note, there is a 220V version ordered for one of
 you that is in stock and will ship along with the batch that the rest of
 us are waiting for. As soon as I hear ANYTHING at all, good or bad, or
 whatever, I will be sure to send out another email.

 Rest assured, I'll keep in touch with all of you as I have been.

 Kind regards,
 Dan Muzquiz_

 


 I got this mail from Dan too
 and 220V is my ordered


----------



## chat7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *munkong* 
_I got this mail from Dan too
 and 220V is my ordered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Glad with your order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It almost have been me to order that 220v version.
 pls tell me when you get it and I'll go to your shop for it.


----------



## munkong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chat7* 
_Glad with your order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It almost have been me to order that 220v version.
 pls tell me when you get it and I'll go to your shop for it._

 



 OK ! chat7 

 if it arrived, I would mail to tell you


----------



## dw6928

just received a great email from Dan and the Heed importer. good news!
 this is why Headfi people do business with great people like Dan! What a caring and honorable man.


----------



## LTUCCI1924

Yeh DAN is a great guy. I got tired of waiting and called DAN and cancelled the amp with no problem. Then after some thought I realized that I could not buy any amp for the price of the HEED that is supposed to sound as good as the HEED amp so I called DAN again and replaced my order and he was very glad to do so. It even cost DAN a few bucks to cancel and reorder the amp. I offered to pay the money but DAN said no. He was glad to do as I wanted. Great guy.


----------



## dw6928

what did you think could replace this amp at this price point?


----------



## JohnH

Perhaps an Eddie Current EC/SS for $350 hopefully available in mid November?

 Just a thought, but I look forward to hearing a Canamp soon.

 From the importer:
  Quote:


 When their usual source for American-voltage transformers for the canamp suddenly came up dry, they responded quickly and re-sourced them from England, with the help of their British distributor, Robert Hay. The transformers arrived early last week, which would have had them shipping by the end of last week, except that the pinouts on the transformers were different than those of the Hungarian-sourced units, which required some changes in traces on the circuit boards--in other words, they had to have a new run of pc boards made, then assembled (as opposed to being able to simply drop in the transformers into the otherwise completed units that had been awaiting their arrival...

 Anyway, they did all this in the space of a week and hope to be shipping by the end of this week. 
 

Wow! All that in one week???

 Yes, Dan is a great guy and has been good about keeping those of us who have ordered one informed.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JohnH* 
_...Yes, Dan is a great guy and has been good about keeping those of us who have ordered one informed._

 

This often overlooked detail of keeping the customer informed is what separates good customer service from poor customer service. Another supplier from whom many of us have purchased products from failed to do this and he lost a lot of business as a result.

 A short note on a periodic basis goes a long way in letting your customer's know you have not forgotten about them. I realize I am not inventing the wheel with this post but the fact is others do not do as such and it is refreshing when it is done. Thanks Dan.


----------



## Fortune

I'm a happy man this morning
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Just got my order in for the Heed and I have to say I am real exicited. Thanks to Dan for such a pleasant ordering experience.

 I hope this thing sounds as good as I think it will....


----------



## MaZa

Hey, does anyone use DT880 with CanAmp here? Im most likely ordering one this christmas, and consider ordering DT880 later, so how is the synergy between them? DT880 is already one helluva analytical and dry can, so does CanAmp make that feature worse? Or, as would be ideal, does it make it worse?

 So in other words, what kind of soundsignature CanAmp has? Does it make headphones warmer or colder? Or neither?


----------



## dw6928

fORTUNE, please post your early impressions for those who are waiting.


----------



## Fortune

fORTUNE, please post your early impressions for those who are waiting.

 Sorry guys, just ordered it, didn't get it.

 I'll let you all know when it gets here, it'll probably be after the rest of you because I'm living in the Caribbean


----------



## GASTAN

I already dropped Alpar 3 emails today.
 I hope my order will be placed tommorow and I can get my hands on amp ASAP.
 (not 2 weeks waiting


----------



## kugino

is anyone else having trouble accessing www.blackbirdaudio.com?


----------



## dw6928

no, in fact I exchanged several emails with Dan late this week.


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* 
_no, in fact I exchanged several emails with Dan late this week._

 

hmmm...i can't get it to load on any web browser...


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kugino* 
_hmmm...i can't get it to load on any web browser..._

 

Working my end no probs.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

kugino,

 Your Blackbird Audio "hot link" loads no prob. for me also.....

 Good luck-


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* 
_kugino,

 Your Blackbird Audio "hot link" loads no prob. for me also.....

 Good luck-_

 

thanks. i still can't get it to load...i get a "network timeout" to p7.hostingprod.com. must be something on my end...weird. every other site i go to loads fine...


----------



## mrarroyo

I just visited Dan's website with no problems. Sorry you are having problems logging on.


----------



## munkong

**Dan update Email**




 Hi Guys!

 I've just heard from Bob via email and I'm told that they split-shipped
 the order. 8 were sent express shipping UPS and we should see those
 around Tues with the balance, hopefully by the end of this week
 (fingers crossed). There is potential for a little spin on that second
 half, in that Bob is scheduled to be in New York soon and depending on
 the timing, we may need to wait for him to get back, before he can send
 the rest out to us. 
 I'm supposed to have a phone call with Bob sometime on Monday so I'll
 update this post as I get more details. 

 Of course, in fairness to all, I'm filling these orders by the date each
 one was taken. Looks like we're up and on it, guys! We'll finally see
 at least a good chunk of these orders filled.

 I'm of the thinking, as well, that once you all start sharing notes
 there may be additional orders to come (the optimist in me) and so ,
 I'm thinking that whatever ailed this initial, large order to us
 should, by now, be a thing of the past and there should be a more
 reasonable flow in availability of them from here, on out. Let's hope
 so.

 I thank you all for your continued and generous patience and will send a
 follow-up to this email later, on Monday.

 Sincerely,

 Dan Muzquiz
 Blackbird Audio/Gallery
 619-449-2787


----------



## boomana

Just got an email from Dan saying mine is on its way to ME


----------



## dw6928

just out of neurotic curiosity, when did you place your order for your amp? I am trying to see which round of shipping I am in.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Spoke with Dan @ Blackbird Audio; Heed CanAmp Deposit paid....I do have great hopes for delivery within this next shipment cycle, though Dan was very understanding if that is not the case, the deposit would be refunded! 

 Will the class A topogrophy of minimal parts with onboard transformer attain that next level of refinement, clarity and power with less sonic grain i seek, to my 501s, 701s and 990s presentation of my sources material??? Only by listening and audition will I ever know. I do hope to know soon!

 I've discounted the competitions valve offerings as being to high in cost, both initial & maintenance although, they very well maybe arguably, the ultimate momentary listening experience. I'm attracted to the units simplicity, utility and cost. I believe the Heed maybe, at its price point, the best suitable sonic upgrade to my chain of components influencing my musical enjoyment yet brought to my attention by our Head-Fi network! Great hopes indeed!


----------



## dw6928

Heard from Dan...I was fortunate to be in the first 8 that shipped. I am so anxious to partner this amp with my Headroom DAC and K701s. I think it
 will be a perfect fit.


----------



## MaZa

Cool! The finnish dealer of Heed Audio, Ossi Wilen of musiikin.com promised me a sample piece when he gets CanAmps for stock. As im probaply going to buy one, he agreed to loan me one to test it with my system. Sweet!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Only thing is that its not sure when he gets the stock AFAIK.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* 
_Heard from Dan...I was fortunate to be in the first 8 that shipped. I am so anxious to partner this amp with my Headroom DAC and K701s. I think it
 will be a perfect fit._

 

You are in for a treat, the K701 and the Heed go very well together.


----------



## dw6928

Miguel, I read the post by Dan detailing what you did with your Heed order. It was magnanimous of you to let someone have one of the first 8 amps coming
 in and wait for the second set. That was heartwarming to read and from posts
 of yours that I have read, not at all surprising. Well done.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* 
_Miguel, I read the post by Dan detailing what you did with your Heed order. It was magnanimous of you to let someone have one of the first 8 amps coming
 in and wait for the second set. That was heartwarming to read and from posts
 of yours that I have read, not at all surprising. Well done._

 

Thanks for the kind words, at the MSRP of $400 it is a major deal and with Dan's help more so. Hope you enjoy your amp, and please post your opinion.


----------



## dw6928

count on it


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* 
_Miguel, I read the post by Dan detailing what you did with your Heed order. It was magnanimous of you to let someone have one of the first 8 amps coming
 in and wait for the second set. That was heartwarming to read and from posts
 of yours that I have read, not at all surprising. Well done._

 

having exchanged a bunch of PMs and completed a couple of transactions with miguel in the last few months, this sort of thing doesn't surprise me...a very kind and courteous chap, he is...well done!


----------



## kool bubba ice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kugino* 
_having exchanged a bunch of PMs and completed a couple of transactions with miguel in the last few months, this sort of thing doesn't surprise me...a very kind and courteous chap, he is...well done! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

X2


----------



## PinkFloyd

x3 Miguel is a true gent.


----------



## dw6928

in anticipation of the "arrival", is there any benefit to a burn in for this particular amp? and if yes, for how long?


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* 
_in anticipation of the "arrival", is there any benefit to a burn in for this particular amp? and if yes, for how long?_

 

as not many have heard it, i'm doubtful that there is any definitive word on this...you'll have to report back to us what your experiences are


----------



## dw6928

my pleasure.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kugino* 
_as not many have heard it, i'm doubtful that there is any definitive word on this...you'll have to report back to us what your experiences are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Or you can play it safe and let it burn it for say 250 hours with checks at 0, 100, and 200.


----------



## dw6928

Miguel, as the only person I know that has the amp, what was your experience?
 And thank you again for turning me on to Heed and Dan at Blackbird Audio.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* 
_Miguel, as the only person I know that has the amp, what was your experience?
 And thank you again for turning me on to Heed and Dan at Blackbird Audio._

 

A significant ammount of change occurs in the first 50 to 100 hours. So you will not have to spend a week or two burning it in.

 I should mention that my amp may have a different power transformer from the ones being shipped now. I hope to be able to do a side by side to compare the new to the old. I expect the new to be better.


----------



## dw6928

what kind of change did you note? I am guessing soundstage and instrument
 clarity,but I could be wrong. just whittling away the days until it arrives!


----------



## augustwest

Hey, what ever happened to the Heed vs. Eddie Current SS amp "shoot out"? 

 - augustwest


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *augustwest* 
_Hey, what ever happened to the Heed vs. Eddie Current SS amp "shoot out"? 

 - augustwest_

 


 Seems the Florida mini meet was rescheduled until this Nov. 13th, I believe.... Unfortunatly, I don't think we'll know if an EC/SS will be present there until after the fact.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *augustwest* 
_Hey, what ever happened to the Heed vs. Eddie Current SS amp "shoot out"? 

 - augustwest_

 

I believe the shootout will take place tomorrow night.


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_I believe the shootout will take place tomorrow night._

 

the brawl for it all


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* 
_Miguel, as the only person I know that has the amp, what was your experience?
 And thank you again for turning me on to Heed and Dan at Blackbird Audio._

 

I got one too


----------



## dw6928

sorry, you are absolutely right. pure oversight on my part


----------



## augustwest

_"I believe the shootout will take place tomorrow night."_

 Good! I'm looking forward to reading all about it.


 - augustwest


----------



## mrarroyo

Shootout!, I thought it was a friendly meet.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* 
_Shootout!, I thought it was a friendly meet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Nope, your amp is going down.


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_Nope, your amp is going down.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

this should be a pretty interesting comparison, the Heed has the unequivocal approval of Pink Floyd and Miguel. I love the ECSS but this meet should give people a pretty good idea of the relative strenghts of these amps from 4 different perspectives with 340s, 650s and RS1s. 
 I have an extremely high quality passive switcher that will run 2 outs at the same time so we can listen to the same track from the same cdp with the same wires to level the variables as much as possible.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* 
_this should be a pretty interesting comparison, the Heed has the unequivocal approval of Pink Floyd and Miguel. I love the ECSS but this meet should give people a pretty good idea of the relative strenghts of these amps from 4 different perspectives with 340s, 650s and RS1s. 
 I have an extremely high quality passive switcher that will run 2 outs at the same time so we can listen to the same track from the same cdp with the same wires to level the variables as much as possible._

 

Stop being Mr. Politically Correct. You know the Heed is going down.


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_Stop being Mr. Politically Correct. You know the Heed is going down.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

ok the ECSS is going to make goulash out of the Heed amp


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_Stop being Mr. Politically Correct. You know the Heed is going down.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Totally agree, could not have said it better. The Heed CanAmp is going down on the books as the best SS Amp. Thanks for your seal of approval!


----------



## Hi-Finthen

^ Great, can't wait for the comprehensive comparative reviews!


----------



## kukrisna

haha - this is getting pretty exciting


----------



## sxr71

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kukrisna* 
_haha - this is getting pretty exciting_

 


 Yeah, I think I'm going to be up for a while to see if any results come out.


----------



## dw6928

Has anyone received word from Dan if the first round of amps has shipped from 
 California? I had thought someone posted that they were going out Thursday.


----------



## vorlon1

Yes, I spoke to him yesterday. He actually called me from the line at the Post Office because I asked him to send mine express overnight and he wanted to make sure I wanted to pay the extra amount. This is what you call CUSTOMER SERVICE! Anyway, I am sitting home right now waiting for delivery.


----------



## dw6928

strange, I haven't heard anything and he said he would post tracking numbers.


----------



## dw6928

spoke w/Dan...he had an incorrect email address. amps left CA Thursday. What
 a pleasure this guy is! I will post some early review next week when it arrives and 100 hrs later after a little break in period.


----------



## JohnH

I spoke with Dan today as well, he is indeed a pleasant guy to speak with and has done a great job keeping me posted on the delays of my order.

 My CanAmp is on its way via UPS ground; I called him last week to see if he could ship it via USPS priority mail as I was willing to pay the difference in shipping to get it a little sooner. He told me that he didn't want to wait in line at the post office to ship it.

 Well after I saw the post by vorlon1 that his was shipped from the post office today, I was a little perturbed to say the least.

 When I asked Dan about this today he said that he tried to call me to see if I wanted it shipped USPS priority but I wasn't there... maybe I'll see it Thursday night.


----------



## dw6928

How nuts am I? I am tracking my Heed amp from California to New York w/UPS
 tracking numbers. I need a second hobby.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* 
_How nuts am I? I am tracking my Heed amp from California to New York w/UPS
 tracking numbers. I need a second hobby._

 

Well the bad news is that UPS went bankrupt and the amp is in limbo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The good news is that the new transformer on the Heed gives it more power while retaining its presentation/sound. Also the newer face plate is both nicer and better since now the headphone jack holds the plug much more securely. For mor details on the sound go to: http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=206982


----------



## dw6928

Miguel, you toy with me


----------



## dw6928

judging from the pictures from the mini meet the Heed amp looks long. what
 are the dimensions?


----------



## kaushama

Are there any dealers in UK? Retail or Internet?
 What is the UK price?


----------



## dw6928

Dan from Blackbird and Pink Floyd were nice enough to furnish dimensions. Thanks.


----------



## jorgillo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kaushama* 
_Are there any dealers in UK? Retail or Internet?
 What is the UK price?_

 

Taken from Heed Audio web page:

http://www.tsource.co.uk/

 Contact: Robert Hay

 Suggested selling price: 275 pounds


----------



## kaushama

Quote:


 Taken from Heed Audio web page:

http://www.tsource.co.uk/

 Contact: Robert Hay

 Suggested selling price: 275 pounds 
 

Thanks but none of the places the site lists as retailers have them for sale. I have e-mailed few too but they say they do not sell. Can I know a place in London where I can audition it and buy?


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Wow... That's USD $522.99 suggested retail, but still....

 Perhaps PinkFloyd would have an idea for you as to where you might audition a Heed CanAmp? Or perhaps, you may very well have to trust others opinion of its sonic value as many here have, myself included. However, that's @ $350 and not $525..... 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jorgillo* 
_Taken from Heed Audio web page:

http://www.tsource.co.uk/

 Contact: Robert Hay

 Suggested selling price: 275 pounds_


----------



## smartins

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kaushama* 
_Are there any dealers in UK? Retail or Internet?
 What is the UK price?_

 

If there are not dealers in the UK contact Heed and they will probably sell you the amp directly.

 There was not dealer in Portugal so they took care of it by sending the amp directly to me.


----------



## dw6928

and how do you like it?


----------



## GASTAN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *smartins* 
_If there are not dealers in the UK contact Heed and they will probably sell you the amp directly.

 There was not dealer in Portugal so they took care of it by sending the amp directly to me._

 

Same with Slovakia.
 Did not get it yet though. Hopefully tomorow!

 --G


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Finally be able to get a good broad range of various Head-Fiers opinions from the world over; Hopefully offering up some pointed comparisons and contrasts between all their different associated and previous gears used... As I seemingly, very patiently, wait upon the shipping date of my own Heed CanAmp!

 Don'tcha just love Head-Fi ;-}


----------



## dw6928

This is a cruel world. My Heed has arrived at work and I am off today and it
 is a torrential rain storm and I am stuck! One more day drat


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Gosh dang it man, could've brightened your day if only it were delivered at home. However, I do understand why you chose to have it delivered to your workplace. Just a pity though... And negotiating Manhattan
 in the rain is a big hassle, I know...

 I'll now have to wait even longer for your impressions ;-}

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* 
_This is a cruel world. My Heed has arrived at work and I am off today and it
 is a torrential rain storm and I am stuck! One more day drat_


----------



## dw6928

is that the founder of my college in your avatar?


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* 
_is that the founder of my college in your avatar?_

 

Franklin & Marshall College?

 Yea, good ol' Ben as taken from the $100 dollar bill ;-}

 His hand in the early experimentation with electricity and the cost of this hobby of ours, seemed fitting for my avatar ;-} 

 That eye, just looks so very human with inquisitiveness.....


----------



## dw6928

close, same state, different university. Franklin actually founded the University of Pennsylvania way back in 1740. Fortunately, I graduated some years later.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

^ Aahh... Of course...

 So, I am anticipating your thoughts of how well your 701s respond to being fed with the current the Heed provides them... Should really open them up to maximise their potential. Not to mention the outstanding soundstage they should afford when coupled ever dependent then only upon their source! And one thing I presently notice with the addition of my preamp to the HeadFive is the increased presence of the lower end both in terms of strenth and definition with the 701s. 

 Best regards-

 Should be outstanding!


----------



## dw6928

should be an interesting contrast to the Microstack I currently use with the 701s. I will keep the Dac but the Microamp may become expendable after the vaunted Heed arrives. I will begin posting early impressions tomorrow night. Mr
 Arroyo feels 50-100 hrs is the sweet spot, so early and later impressions will probably vary somewhat. I must confess, I am excited about this addition to the 
 family. I imagine you feel the same about your Heed.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* 
_should be an interesting contrast to the Microstack I currently use with the 701s. I will keep the Dac but the Microamp may become expendable after the vaunted Heed arrives. I will begin posting early impressions tomorrow night. Mr
 Arroyo feels 50-100 hrs is the sweet spot, so early and later impressions will probably vary somewhat. I must confess, I am excited about this addition to the 
 family. I imagine you feel the same about your Heed._

 


 I am so disappointed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , you have had all this afternoon to drive to work and pick up your amp but you have chosen not to do it. Perhaps you are not too concerned it gets stolen


----------



## dw6928

Miguel, we had torrential rains in New York today with much flooding. My co-workers have been bored to tears by my explaining the equipment we use in our hobby. They have no interest in any amp from Hungary. It has been a torturous day however. Tomorrow, however, begins the fun in large part thanks to you.


----------



## kaushama

Nobody thought of modding the CANAMP? I see lots of potential in the power supply! May be opamp too.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kaushama* 
_Nobody thought of modding the CANAMP? I see lots of potential in the power supply! May be opamp 
 too._

 


 What specificly would you change?

 1. Larger higher grade caps.(Blackgates) @ $ ?

 2. Larger voltage name brand transformer? @ $ ?

 3. Opamps??? Does it utilize opamps? (shows my newbeeness)

 4. What deficiencys are you addressing? 

 5. Could it be, it may only sound different after the rebuild with $200-$300 in upgraded parts, plus labor ; Or are there hard and fast rules known by DIYers with all amps, which transpose to this specific amps topography?

 I can understand the price point being interesting for DIYers to tinker with to apply their hobby. The Heed does seem to be an interesting platform for DIYers in that it seems to use a fairly pedestrian parts list with which to improve upon and see what that may bring. Caveats apply, IE. cost, time and such as the duribility of the PCB etc I suppose. I would be curious to A/B said improvements... H#ll, I'd just like to hear one "A"....;-}


----------



## Simplex

I pulled the trigger today on this amp(Thanx Miguel my wallet thanks you too.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) Dan said he still gets 2-3 calls everyday about purchasing this.

 Well I have two months to imagine how good it will sound at least my Xin amp is literally in the mail right now.


----------



## mrarroyo

Here are a couple of pics of the interior:
















 According to the manufacturer:

  Quote:


 The CanAmp is a two-stage amplifier. While the first - voltage gain - stage is based on an integrated circuit of the highest audio pedigree, the second - power gain - stage is a single-ended, pure Class-A amplifier. 
 

So perhaps one of the technically inclined can say if it is OP-Amp or Transistor based.


----------



## kaushama

I think, I see NE5532 in the voltage gain stage! May be better OPAMP there?

 In picture three I see a a snubberized powers supply where I can see many options to improve. Details on snubbers can be found in following links!

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/showt...423&highlight=
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/showt...942&highlight= 

 For starters I see potential in changing those 4700UF JAMICON caps and rectifiers. 
 Rectifiers can be changed with MUR860 ultrafast rectifiers and there should be definite improvement. Higher capacity audiophile grade caps?
 Another area that is open tuning is the snumber values with new caps.
 Power supply can be made a regulated suuply too if there is room!


http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/showt...106&highlight=

 It can be modded for sure!


----------



## Hi-Finthen

So, basicly you would canibalize the sheet metal case and PCB, ALPs pot, RCA connectors (another weak link without upgrade) the power switch (which should be upgraded and moved to the front I suppose) the headphone jack (?) Faceplate looks servicable....

 And would you be more specific as to transformer make & size and specificaly cost of these upgrades which you failed to yet address ? 

 BTW, your links misdirected me... Or they are dead...

 No doubt any amp can be upgraded, I'll agree with you there!

 Thank you, best regards- 

 P.S.... I do see one NE5532 OpAmp, however, I don't know what its purpose is, or if that even means this amp is really OpAmp based. The one NE5523 utilized could be some controler of some sort, but would it have any effect on the amps sonics if changed, as we know of typical OpAmp based amplifiers where multiples are used ?...



  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kaushama* 
_I think, I see NE5532 in the voltage gain stage! May be better OPAMP there?

 In picture three I see a a snubberized powers supply where I can see many options to improve. Details on snubbers can be found in following links!

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/showt...423&highlight=
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/showt...942&highlight= 

 For starters I see potential in changing those 4700UF JAMICON caps and rectifiers. 
 Rectifiers can be changed with MUR860 ultrafast rectifiers and there should be definite improvement. Higher capacity audiophile grade caps?
 Another area that is open tuning is the snumber values with new caps.
 Power supply can be made a regulated suuply too if there is room!


http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/showt...106&highlight=

 It can be modded for sure!_


----------



## kaushama

Sorry! The new links are,

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/showt...threadid=48942

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/showt...312&highlight=


----------



## kaushama

And I do not have the amp yet. So I do not know what type of a transformer it is. If it can be dual toroidal transformers for each limb definitely SQ will improve!


----------



## Hi-Finthen

^ Oh well, have fun with it your way; As i can see you are really into the DIY end of experimentation. That's very cool!

 personally, I just love the music and deal with this stuff because i have to in order to grove like I like it, on a beer budget while drinking coffee these days ;-}

 Have fun-


----------



## kaushama

OPAMP socket DIP into the place where NE5532 will allow OPAMP swapping!!! COOL!


----------



## dream4388

I got mine two days ago and played it about 40 hrs - its sound's getting better. I like the tight bass and overall sound power. The amp is connected to Benchmark DAC1 and AKG 701s. This is one of my best buys. Thank you all for letting me know this amp. I still like Bottlehead's SEX head-amp thou.

 J


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kaushama* 
_I think, I see NE5532 in the voltage gain stage! May be better OPAMP there?_

 

Possibly, then again, possibly not but tweakers will experiment here I'm sure. Dil8 turned would be first on my parts list enabling fast and solder free "rolls" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kaushama* 
_For starters I see potential in changing those 4700UF JAMICON caps and rectifiers._

 

Stock rectifiers appear to be 1N4002 so may well be an improvement replacing them with their ultrafast brothers, the UF4002, bypassed with maybe a 100V 10N ceramic (or similar) MUR860 seem a good choice too. It goes without saying the Jamicons can be improved on (especially in the ESR department) plenty of room on the board for larger ones, for sure.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kaushama* 
_It can be modded for sure!_

 

Anything can be modded but not guaranteed it'll be an improvement, certainly worth trying though.


----------



## Banfi T.

Hi all!

 As you can see I am from Hungary, furthermore I know both Alpár and Zsolt Huszti from Heed audio. I had several of their products over the years and time-to-time I visit them to check the news.

 If you search for my posts you will find that I am a quite capable DIY-er, actually I graduated as an EE.

 I would never mod a Heed product. These products have been engineered to sound good. You think that the power supply can be upgraded? I am sure that Heed built the Canamp with several power supplies and what you have in the box is essentially the best. Regarding topology, and regarding values. (And within the product's price point).

 You can make better sounding equipment, but the ballance must be kept. And believe me, with Heed one of the thing you are paying for is that they taking their time to find a balance. So having a different, technically superior (and much more expensive PSU) in itself would not grant you anything. At the end, if you have the time and knowledge, you will actually build a new amp if you go down this street. And for that, you don't need the Canamp at all.

 My sincere advise: enjoy it. If you not like it, sell it.

 P.s.: Heed audio has gathered many experience in the field of audio engineering, I know some of their theories. Basically, there is a *very* high chance that with modding you would null this knowledge built in their product not knowing the reasons for a particular solution.


----------



## kaushama

Yes A good advice! I know there is balance and synergy of a particular unit when they are first designed. By suggesting new changes to PS I did not imply that it would invariably lead to improvement. DIY is mostly involve trial and error to see whether some cheap MODs can make a difference in the positive way. Thanks for your advice!


----------



## dw6928

I have the Heed in my hands at last. A thing of minimalist beauty. The burn in
 begins tonight.Heed recommends 100 hrs of play!


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* 
_I have the Heed in my hands at last. A thing of minimalist beauty. The burn in
 begins tonight.Heed recommends 100 hrs of play!_

 


 Where are the pictures? And you should let us know what you think of its sound straight out of the box.


----------



## dw6928

unfortunately Miguel, my digital camera in in Philadelphia with my son who is visiting my alma mater (Penn) and on Monday I have surgery on both of my
 knees (torn ligaments) so I will be late with the photos. The good news is I have
 about 2 weeks of recovery at home with nothing better to do than post my
 brains out about Heed.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* 
_unfortunately Miguel, my digital camera in in Philadelphia with my son who is visiting my alma mater (Penn) and on Monday I have surgery on both of my
 knees (torn ligaments) so I will be late with the photos. The good news is I have
 about 2 weeks of recovery at home with nothing better to do than post my
 brains out about Heed._

 

Best of luck in you upcomming surgery. Keep the positive thoughts and you will do fine. Thank God you are doing that surgery today instead of the 60s, much less invasive techniques nowdays. Have an speedy recovery.


----------



## dw6928

I had 7 knee operations 1969-1975 from college football. I well remember 
 pre-arthoscopic surgery. 6 weeks of a full leg cast! And by the way, still
 driving my '66 VW with the cast on! Don't tell the cops. Thank you for your kind 
 words.


----------



## dw6928

out of the box---first 5 songs---thank you MrArroyo and Pink Floyd for the
 best new addition to my setup since the 701s. This has some serious soundstage, instrument separation, bass presence and on and on. I see what
 they meant about layers of music not present before. My poor Microamp is going to have to live with someone else.
 Let it burn in overnight
 More to come
 Again thanks to those who turned us on to Heed!


----------



## dw6928

The Microdac and the Heed seem to love each other right off the bat! I was 
 unsure of the synergy. I should have known better. 2 great components, a good
 audio match is made.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* 
_The Microdac and the Heed seem to love each other right off the bat! I was 
 unsure of the synergy. I should have known better. 2 great components, a good
 audio match is made._

 

I had the same experience with the micro dac it matched very well with the heed. Enjoy your new toy it could not have arrived at a better time. By the way since you are an old VW lover here is a picture that should bring some good memories (notice the peculiar compressor, I have A/C!)


----------



## Voltron

I can't help posting these pics because mine was the same year and even color as yours, although mine didn't have AC!


----------



## mrarroyo

Voltron that is so cool. I drive mine 350 miles a week and most of my co-workers say I am crazy (which I am but not for driving the beetle). I guess that until you have had one you do not know what you are missing.


----------



## carlosgp

Man, look at all the corrosion in the bodywork of this beetle! You have to do something about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## dw6928

I don't even think my defroster ever worked let alone have A/C. I know that the
 fan for the defroster was regulated by acceleration so that being stuck in NYC
 traffic was a nightmare.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

don't know if this is too off topic for this thread, or not... Want to see some of my motorcycle photos from the same period that I road on tour with the Greatful Dead.... J/K (maybe best left to a seperate thread in the lounge) ;-}

 Anywoo, I did speak with Dan today and he has expectations of the second shipment of Heeds CA to be arriving shortly... e-mails to be sent out soon upon their arrival to those of us with deposits...

 Meanwhile I'll look forward to your initial and developing impressions dw6928 ......

 Enjoy-


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* 
_Voltron that is so cool. I drive mine 350 miles a week and most of my co-workers say I am crazy (which I am but not for driving the beetle). I guess that until you have had one you do not know what you are missing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I absolutely loved my first car--which my sister-in-law paid me $50 to get off her driveway! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -- but it had a couple of problems that always plagued it and me. Just looking at your carberator and that *blasted* spring on the throttle makes me cringe! Mine would flip over so that the car was at full-throttle regardless of the gas peddle. I just loved sitting at stop lights with the clutch in and the engine revving at full speed. Always left a little rubber when engaging 1st gear...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It takes a special person to love one of these beauties, and I am glad you are one of them! Will you have yours at the SoFlo meet on Dec. 2? I would love to see her.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *carlosgp* 
_Man, look at all the corrosion in the bodywork of this beetle! You have to do something about it._

 

LOL. I was in high school when I had that car, which had started its life in 1970 in New Jersey. Amazingly, there was no rust or corrosion from that service, but there were some dings and dents that needed work. I started on the grinding and Bondo trail, but then I went to a Who concert and spray-painted the hood and made/plastered bumper stickers all over the engine cover and back thinking it would only be temporary. Two years and many many moving violations later (cops really loved to pull me over in that thing), my parents made me sell it when I went to college. I replaced the engine cover with a blue one from the junk yard, kept the old one, and sold it with The Who still spray-painted on the front. That was in *1981*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although the new owner left my artwork on there and my friends spotted the Whomobile for years afterward, I am not sure where that good old bug is now or who is responsible for worrying over the corrosion!


----------



## kugino

so who in the bay area actually has the canamp? i really want to take a listen...anyone?


----------



## dw6928

after 8 hours of burn in:
 beat a path to Dan at Blackbird Audio and order one.
 more to come
 it is true: the 701s love the Heed. Microdac + Heed + 701s very tasty!


----------



## Gradofan2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* 
_Voltron that is so cool. I drive mine 350 miles a week and most of my co-workers say I am crazy (which I am but not for driving the beetle). I guess that until you have had one you do not know what you are missing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Are those Equinox or Zu cables I see attached to the distributor... and is that glass thingy a tube... or is that a some type of "filter???"


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dream4388* 
_I got mine two days ago and played it about 40 hrs - its sound's getting better. I like the tight bass and overall sound power. The amp is connected to Benchmark DAC1 and AKG 701s. This is one of my best buys. Thank you all for letting me know this amp. I still like Bottlehead's SEX head-amp thou.

 J_

 

 Hi there,

 I also am a fan of the BottleHead product line... 
 Could you go into the what you hear as being different in the presentation between these two amps when coupled to the 701s, also mention the source Dac1 (from ?) & music if you would please? I believe I know, but I would like to know what you hear as the benefits of each ...

 TIA
 Best regards-


----------



## dw6928

Not familiar with Bottlehead amps aside, once your Heed arrives, you will be
 satiated. At least for the short term (as in all of us here).


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_...It takes a special person to love one of these beauties, and I am glad you are one of them! Will you have yours at the SoFlo meet on Dec. 2? I would love to see her... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Most likely I will have the old girl there!


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gradofan2* 
_Are those Equinox or Zu cables I see attached to the distributor... and is that glass thingy a tube... or is that a some type of "filter???"_

 


 Believe it or not that is the rubber fuel line (sorry not Equinox or Zu). A lot of this cars caught on fire because the engine compartment runs hotter than a typical water cooled engine (specially if the owner does not keep the valves adjusted, or if the car is running lean, or if they remove any of the tin). The heat causes a deterioration of the fuel lines which then fail and leak. Also notice that I have the ends of the fuel lines secured with stainless steel clamps to prevent any pull outs. The glass thingy is a fuel filter.


----------



## Superpredator

It sounds like some have good things to say about the Heed CanAmp + AKG K340. I am wondering how this synergy compares to that of the M^3 + K340. For solid state, which would have a warmer sound than the other? Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## dw6928

24 hrs: It may sound strange, but with the Heed it seems as if the vocals and
 instruments are closer to your ears and at times actually in your head. The
 three dimensional capabilities of this amp are extraordinary. Clarity and lucid
 instrumentation are everything I was lead to believe it would have.\
 More to come.


----------



## dw6928

The nicest part of this entire Heed amp experience has nothing to do with the amp itself. I am having some surgery on both knees on Monday (don't play contact sports in college and get old) and Dan from Blackbird who supplies the Heed read about the surgery on this forum. He just sent me the loveliest ecard
 wishing me well. That is the best of Headfi at work!


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* 
_The nicest part of this entire Heed amp experience has nothing to do with the amp itself. I am having some surgery on both knees on Monday (don't play contact sports in college and get old) and Dan from Blackbird who supplies the Heed read about the surgery on this forum. He just sent me the loveliest ecard
 wishing me well. That is the best of Headfi at work!_

 

Good luck with the surgery dw! I've been plagued with knee problems ever since I smashed my kneecap in a motorbike accident, arthroscopy the works but nothing can make it better, if I bend down now it's very painful and when it rains it plays up too... just like your _don't play contact sports in college and get old_ I would also advise against racing around on motorbikes, smashing yourself to smithereens and then getting old..... not good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let us know how your op goes, and all the best.

 Mike.


----------



## dw6928

Mike, I appreciate your kind words. I am spending the weekend researching
 arthoscopics online and breaking in the Heed (thanks to you and MrArroyo).
 I think I favor the second of the two. Again, thanks. Wayne


----------



## Solitary1

Hey guys, did someone ever get to compare the CanAmp with EC/SS? I am very interested. I had pretty much decided the Heed CanAmp was my next SS amp, but I've seen the thread regarding the EC/SS and wanted some impressions before I make a decision. Thanks.


----------



## dw6928

so few Heed amps around so far so comparisons might be hard to find for a while.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Could only refer you to the SoFlo mini meet impressions where THE shootout took place... However, the actual notes taken in terms of details, were less than one might have hoped for ... 

 Perhaps your pointed question will encourage those members who participated, to further post the comparisons between the two.

 I have a PM from a member somewhat detailing comparisons between the Heed / HeadFive and DA1 headamp, which I could offer you.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Solitary1* 
_Hey guys, did someone ever get to compare the CanAmp with EC/SS? I am very interested. I had pretty much decided the Heed CanAmp was my next SS amp, but I've seen the thread regarding the EC/SS and wanted some impressions before I make a decision. Thanks._


----------



## Voltron

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Solitary1* 
_Hey guys, did someone ever get to compare the CanAmp with EC/SS? I am very interested. I had pretty much decided the Heed CanAmp was my next SS amp, but I've seen the thread regarding the EC/SS and wanted some impressions before I make a decision. Thanks._

 

http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=206982


----------



## Solitary1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* 
_Could only refer you to the SoFlo mini meet impressions where THE shootout took place... However, the actual notes taken in terms of details, were less than one might have hoped for ... 

 Perhaps your pointed question will encourage those members who participated, to further post the comparisons between the two.

 I have a PM from a member somewhat detailing comparisons between the Heed / HeadFive and DA1 headamp, which I could offer you._

 

Thanks, checked out the thread. I think the Heed is gonna meet my tastes moreso than the EC/SS. Sounds like it was a great meet.


----------



## Solitary1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Voltron* 
_http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=206982_

 

Thanks to you also.


----------



## GASTAN

Got my Heed on friday. Burning in. I like it so far. I got nothing to compare to, it's my first amp. I guess it makes the difference between Audigy 2 ZS Notebook and Citypulse DA7.2x more obvious.
 Bass has some real punch and beatiful texture on it.
 I am not sure about those music layers ...
 maybe I dunno what to hear for.
 anyway, I guess sound is juicier than from DACs headphone out.

 :650smile:


----------



## dw6928

strange, the music layers and almost 3d sound is vivid on 701s


----------



## GASTAN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* 
_strange, the music layers and almost 3d sound is vivid on 701s_

 

I have hd650
 gimme some music example and some more description for what to look for plz


----------



## dw6928

could you provide your sources?


----------



## dw6928

I perceive the layers as instrument separation in each headphone cup. You
 can really differentiate numerous tracks in left and right cups as never before.
 Certainly not with a Microamp! There is instrumentation clear as a bell in songs
 that I have never heard in the 30 yrs I have listened to some of these songs. I
 remember feeling that way about the Microamp also when I got it. This, however is a quantum leap forward. The Heed people really have succeeded in a magnificent product. Not to sound overlydramatic but the Heed seems to wrap its arms around you sonically!


----------



## Gradofan2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* 
_I perceive the layers as instrument separation in each headphone cup. You
 can really differentiate numerous tracks in left and right cups as never before.
 Certainly not with a Microamp! There is instrumentation clear as a bell in songs
 that I have never heard in the 30 yrs I have listened to some of these songs. I
 remember feeling that way about the Microamp also when I got it. This, however is a quantum leap forward. The Heed people really have succeeded in a magnificent product._

 

With which phones the 701's, Grados, all, or what?


----------



## dw6928

as the amp is only 50 hrs old, I have only used the 701s. If you would like, I can go get the 225s from Grado and let you know.


----------



## boomana

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GASTAN* 
_I have hd650
 gimme some music example and some more description for what to look for plz_

 

I have 650s and have had the Heed for one week now (opened the box at the FL meet). I've pretty much listened exclusively with the K340s, but am ready to try the 650s out. Do you have stock or another cable? I'm trying out the Zu, but if you have stock, I'll switch and get back to you.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* 
_Could only refer you to the SoFlo mini meet impressions where THE shootout took place... However, the actual notes taken in terms of details, were less than one might have hoped for ..._

 

Don't have much more to add to what we said then. I'm not adept at verbalizing minute distinctions, but suffice it to say, I just went on a CD buying binge.


----------



## dw6928

diction in vocals is so clear you can hear tongues hitting the roofs of the singer's
 mouths on occasion!


----------



## Hi-Finthen

"suffice it to say, I just went on a CD buying binge."

 That IS a good, noteworthy & telling sign indeed!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 I did enjoy my peek into your mini-meet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Even though, there were no professional audio journalist present to satisfy my instiable curiousity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sincere kudos for the effort at the difficult task; When added together with other writtings was enough for me to make the commitment to purchace the Heed! 

 And the wait ensues ;-}


----------



## dw6928

Bill, in the last couple of hours it is really opening up. I wish for you a very short wait. When I was going nuts waiting for the Heed, there were none of these
 crazed posts to keep whetting my appetite. Sorry if it is obnoxious. The fun
 is intense is breaking in such a treat. WW


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* 
_diction in vocals is so clear you can hear tongues hitting the roofs of the singer's
 mouths on occasion!_

 


 Another Diana Krall fan? Sexxxy sound, that..... 

 Nice test of a systems resolution, puts her right at your ear....


----------



## dw6928

I see a DAC? in your sig. I hope you add a Microdac to the mix. They are perfect together. Even MrArroyo felt this was a formidable duo. w


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* 
_I see a DAC? in your sig. I hope you add a Microdac to the mix. They are perfect together. Even MrArroyo felt this was a formidable duo. w_

 


 You're encourageable.... But yea, that is the next step in the evoulution of my system... Thanx for the tip, and I'll look into it!


----------



## dw6928

don't get the Heed without it. talk tomorrow after another night of burn in. w


----------



## GASTAN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* 
_could you provide your sources?_

 

foobar (flac) -> Audigy 2 ZS Notebook -> Citpulse DA7.2x -> some $10 interconnects -> Heed -> HD650

 I am not saying it's not there, I just wonder how does it look like.


----------



## GASTAN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomana* 
_I have 650s and have had the Heed for one week now (opened the box at the FL meet). I've pretty much listened exclusively with the K340s, but am ready to try the 650s out. Do you have stock or another cable? I'm trying out the Zu, but if you have stock, I'll switch and get back to you._

 

I have silver dragon right now


----------



## dw6928

if you can imagine a recording studio and recording tracks they use for instruments, vocals etc. these tracks come through the Heed as layers of
 music, clearly discernible and very vivid. Either left and right or on top of each other it is if the music has a new life of its own, never sterile or cold.


----------



## dw6928

no salient sonic changes overnight. man am I spoiled!


----------



## Cuppa

Damn you guys.... another £250 spent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've now got a BDGS1000 from Drew, a Xin Supermacro IV *and *a Heed CanAmp on order.

 UK Supplier quoted me £250 courier delivered - back order is currently 2-3 weeks.


----------



## dw6928

burn in complete! as fine a ss amp as I have ever encountered. magnificent job 
 Heed.


----------



## seacard

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* 
_...as fine a ss amp as I have ever encountered..._

 

That's all we get? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can anybody compare this to the established SS favorites (GS-1, HR-2, HeadRoom Desktop/Home, HA1mk2, etc.)?


----------



## dw6928

we are on our 18th page of posts with many early pages directly comparing
 Heed w/ other ss amps. I had 2 knees operated on today so I am a little "looped" to put it mildly. My experience w/ amps is limited to very portable
 like GoVibs, Bitheads and Airheads and of course my Microamp. I cannot
 emphasize how overwhelmed I am by Heed and at $340 US it hits the proverbial sweet spot. And has been posted earlier, it synergizes beautifully with Headroom's Microdac and w/ my 701s.


----------



## seacard

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* 
_we are on our 18th page of posts with many early pages directly comparing
 Heed w/ other ss amps. I had 2 knees operated on today so I am a little "looped" to put it mildly. My experience w/ amps is limited to very portable
 like GoVibs, Bitheads and Airheads and of course my Microamp. I cannot
 emphasize how overwhelmed I am by Heed and at $340 US it hits the proverbial sweet spot. And has been posted earlier, it synergizes beautifully with Headroom's Microdac and w/ my 701s._

 

Hope the surgery went well and you have a fast recovery.

 I wasn't necessarily asking for you to make a comparison to those amps, but for anybody to do so. I've seen a lot of comparisons with similarly priced amps, but I didn't see much comparing the Heed with the top offerings from HeadAmp, HeadRoom, Corda, and Ray Samuel. I may have missed it as I skimmed the previous pages pretty quickly.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Seacard,
 I can cross referance a comparison by having read the thread on the EC/SS which the reviewer, recstar24 from 6moons states:

 Craig sent me an EC/SS to check out, and if I liked it, I could purchase it and keep it here, and if not, I could just send it back. Well, the short of the story is its staying here 

 The amp is nothing short of killer. In regards to its sound, it is clean, transparent, dynamic, with immense drive. The EC/SS rocked my HP-2's like no other home based solid state I have owned or reviewed. This includes the HR-2, GS-1, and Headroom maxxed desktop.

 Here>http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showt...hlight=EC%2FSS

 Now what I mean by cross referance is just this:
 The Heed is so new there aren't many comparisons at all. However, that is where the SoFlo, EC/SS vs. Heed shootout becomes important in my mind to gauge as to where the Heed CanAmp actually places amongst those next tier of well regarded amplifiers you mention. At the SoFla shootout the test was a tie between the two. In my mind, this is as good as it gets, at this early stage, to get a handle on what to expect from the Heeds proformance. I think its safe to say the Heed and the EC/SS are both in the same catagory and equals all those recstar24 mentions although, slightly sonically different . At least this is how I gauged my decision to purchace the Heed....

 Other than those crossreferanced comparisons, I don't think anyone has yet done actual side by side comparisons as thourough in a professional approach such as recstar24 seems to have the ability to do; As would be expected, at this stage of the Heeds release here in the forums.


----------



## dw6928

does this mean you are going to cancel the Heed and keep the EC/SS in its
 place?


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* 
_does this mean you are going to cancel the Heed and keep the EC/SS in its
 place?_

 

 Is the post of mine above not clear in its purpose?

 In summary:

 1. recstar24 equates the EC/SS with the HR-2, GS-1, and Headroom maxxed desktop.

 2. At the SoFlo minimeet shootout the opinions given were that the Heed CanAmp and the EC/SS were equals (read tied) other than some slight preferance given as to presentation. 

 3. To my mind, this means the Heed compares favorabley to the EC/SS , ergo also to the HR-2, GS-1 and Headroom maxxed desktop.

 4. Precise comparison? NO! Simply deductive reasoning spelled out between referances given.

 Wayne, I don't understand your question.
 I stated in the above post this is how I came to decide to purchace the HEED CanAmp. Which is what I was sharring with seacard.

 I am waiting for my Heed CanAmp to be shipped!


----------



## dw6928

Bill: Sorry if I missed the crux of your post; I completely missed the quote and read it as your's. Must be the painkillers from the surgery today.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

As i did reread my initial post it was desearving of edit for clarity. Twice in fact ;-}

 Write and rewrite-

 Glad to see you back posting and that the surgery went well.

 You'll be up and dancing in no time ;-}

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* 
_Bill: Sorry if I missed the crux of your post; I completely missed the quote and read it as your's. Must be the painkillers from the surgery today._


----------



## dw6928

Bill, thank you for the encouraging words. Wayne


----------



## satanicoo

Just realize this amp has such an simple interior, that i have to make a question:

 Soundwise, what does influence more:
 -The circuit design;
 -The quality of the material;

 If its only the first case, an amp like this is easily cloned, however if this involves 20$ caps and stuff like that its another story!


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *satanicoo* 
_Just realize this amp has such an simple interior, that i have to make a question:

 Soundwise, what does influence more:
 -The circuit design;
 -The quality of the material;

 If its only the first case, an amp like this is easily cloned, however if this involves 20$ caps and stuff like that its another story!_

 

 An excellent implementation of a class A se design! Simple. Just like a Nelson Pass design which you can clone his plans freely offered! But costlier than first thought.First stage voltage transformer appropriate for the job, is the big costly part and heart of any class A design; And you need the PCB! Balanced choice of other parts that have synergy when coupled. Alps pot etc... Still cost ya $200 to build I bet!


----------



## JohnH

Well said Hi-Finthen,

 When I first saw a picture of the inside of a CanAmp, I was thinking that it probably wouldn't cost too much to build one myself. Then I thought about it - building one would might cost in the neighborhood of $200, but throwing a bunch of parts together in the same topology will not necessarily yield the same results. The specific parts and layout of the CanAmp have a synergy that just work. Then to make it look as nice as the CanAmp may cost another $50-$100+.

 I have had a CanAmp since last Thursday, my initial impressions are that it sounds very good and asthetically it is a fine looking piece of gear.

 Simplicity is elegant.


----------



## Sytner

Hi, first post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've gone to order a CanAmp from a local store, they told me there are three different versions. Moving coil, moving magnet and one with both (also twice the price), could someone please advise on which to get?


----------



## dw6928

for our purposes, the Heed Canamp from Blackbirdaudio. com is the amp
 of choice.


----------



## Sytner

Ok, well looking around I can't find any mention of MM/MC versions of the CanAmp. On Heed's website though, there is another product which comes in MM, MC, MM/MC variants, perhaps my store is confusing the two?


----------



## dw6928

w here is your store?


----------



## Sytner

It's here: http://www.soundgallery.co.uk/


----------



## DennyL

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sytner* 
_Hi, first post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've gone to order a CanAmp from a local store, they told me there are three different versions. Moving coil, moving magnet and one with both (also twice the price), could someone please advise on which to get?_

 

LOL. Heed also make phono pre-amps and very obviously there is some confusion along the way between the phono pre-amps and the headphone amp. If your local store can't, in the course of simple conversation, straighten this out, maybe you should consider going to another store.


----------



## dw6928

good advice. sounds as if your store is not a Headfi afficiando like Blackbird in the states.


----------



## Sytner

Ok thanks, I shall ring them shortly. Will certainly be going elsewhere if they give advice like that again..


----------



## dw6928

The Canamp is clearly on their website so give them a ring. Hopefully, they have stock. The wait over here was 2.5 months for the first 8 people that ordered Glad to have been one of the very, very happy recipients). The next round
 is on its way; orders after this 8 are in the mist


----------



## Cuppa

Hi Sytner, sounds like they don't know the product that well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . If you get no joy specifying the CanAmp then try phoning www.needles-and-spins.co.uk who knew what I was talking about straight away and I had it ordered and paid for in a matter of minutes.


----------



## Sytner

Right, got hold of them again, after telling him about 5 times I want the CanAmp not the Quasar... he got the message. A couple of days to get one in apparently, I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## dw6928

how much in US$


----------



## Sytner

$477.85 (£250)


----------



## Cuppa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sytner* 
_Right, got hold of them again, after telling him about 5 times I want the CanAmp not the Quasar... he got the message. A couple of days to get one in apparently, I'll believe it when I see it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You never know, you might be lucky. The note I got back from Robert and tsource (UK distributor) was that they weren't expecting any more stock from Heed for 2-3 weeks which would then be distributed out to stores who had orders placed with them.


----------



## dw6928

I have just turned the Heed off for the first time (5.5 days) after its break in.
 I noticed that one or two early posts were concerned that it ran very warm to the touch. My amp only became luke warm at best, certainly within any desired temperature range. Actually it felt cooler than I had anticipated. This is a good
 thing for amp longevity and all sonic/signature changes have stabilized with none really noted after about 75 hrs/


----------



## TKO

Head-Fiers,

 just took the plunge and paypal'ed Dan the deposit for one of these. 

 On the specifications, does anyone know what the damping factor is? Just curious. 

 Cheers.


----------



## boomana

Hi. I've just got to say that I'm a bit sad. When Dan mailed out the first eight CanAmps (not sure if all to head-fiers), there was a mini to rca cable meant for me, put in the CanAmp box along with my invoice, and accidentally mailed to the wrong person in the rush to get them out quickly. He has since sent two separate emails to all. Although some kind folk have responded to say they didn't have it, others have not responded at all, and the missing cable and invoice have not been "found." I was hoping that it was a timing thing at first, but I'm pretty sure all have received theirs by now. It's no personal loss to me as Dan has said that he will replace it, but all circumstances considered--that Dan has been upstanding with us all, and is a small business owner, NOT a corporation, etc.--it's just pretty lousy that someone would basically...and knowingly (since the emails) steal from him. That's all. It's sad. It's at least good to know that Dan stands by his commitments.

 EDIT: BTW, still loving the CanAmp with my K340s.


----------



## dw6928

I,too, was very distressed by the iChord that is missing. I had hoped whomever received it in error would have done the right thing and returned it to Dan and then to you. Virtually every dealing I have had on these forums has been forthright and honest. This is neither.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

The drama continues...

 So boomana what brand I/Cs did you order, at what price from Dan @ BlackBird Audio ? I'll be needing another set too. Although, I usually go with BlueJeans I/Cs, could save on shipping... 

 EDIT: iCord...Like this one for PC mini http://www.highendcable.co.uk/iChord.htm

 And Dan doesn't know if all 8 were shiped to Head-Fi members or not? I suppose anyone could have stumbled upon this thread not being a member here, and said they were when they called Dan getting the discount for members. Then unfortunatly into their shipment box your I/Cs were sent... An unlucky unfortunate sad set of circumstances indeed !

 Dan mention any news of the arrival of the second shipments to him in your calls ?


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TKO* 
_Head-Fiers,

 just took the plunge and paypal'ed Dan the deposit for one of these. 

 On the specifications, does anyone know what the damping factor is? Just curious. 

 Cheers._

 

The only specs I have found are:

 Technical Specifications:
 Input Sensitivity/Impedance: 200 mV/10 kOhm
 Power Output: 900 mW @ 8 Ohm
 Signal-to-Noise Ratio: 95dB
 Distortion: <0,5% (900 mW/1 kHz)
 Frequency Range: 10 Hz - 50 kHz (+/- 0,5dB)


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* 
_The drama continues...

 So boomana what brand I/Cs did you order, at what price from Dan @ BlackBird Audio ? I'll be needing another set too. Although, I usually go with BlueJeans I/Cs, could save on shipping... 

 EDIT: iCord...Like this one for PC mini http://www.highendcable.co.uk/iChord.htm

 And Dan doesn't know if all 8 were shiped to Head-Fi members or not? I suppose anyone could have stumbled upon this thread not being a member here, and said they were when they called Dan getting the discount for members. Then unfortunatly into their shipment box your I/Cs were sent... An unlucky unfortunate sad set of circumstances indeed !

 Dan mention any news of the arrival of the second shipments to him in your calls ?_

 

The latest information I have is:

  Quote:


 Hey guys!

 Great news!!!

 I just got off the phone with Bob. He's sending the balance of the 1st
 Canamp orders to me, including the 220V version to me today. I'll get
 them all by some time on Wednesday. Depending on the time of day that
 they arrive, they will either all get sent that day or Thursday at the
 absolute latest. That's my promise.

 The remaining orders all seem to be pretty straight-forward so I'm just
 going to shoot them out.
 If there is an issue at all with my charging the balance of your orders
 to your cards, please let me know.
 I've got notes on invoices for those of you that wanted a heads up so I
 hope this note is OK with you. As a safety net, I'll still call
 and/or email individually to those of you that wanted that. The rest
 will be charged up by Wed.

 Thanks so much to all of you for such a great experience. It's been fun
 following the threads, monitoring expectations and the first-impressions
 from those that got amps from the first half of the order.

 I hope that in the future, should you need anything else for your stereo
 set-ups, that you'll remember me and give me another shot at working
 with you again. I'll send another note when everything has gone out.

 Kind regards,

 Dan Muzquiz
 Blackbird Audio/Gallery
 619-449-2787
http://www.blackbirdaudio.com


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Thanks for the heads up mrarroyo...

 *Rushs off to BlueJeans to order I/Cs*

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* 
_The lates information I have is:_


----------



## boomana

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* 
_The drama continues...

 So boomana what brand I/Cs did you order, at what price from Dan @ BlackBird Audio ? I'll be needing another set too. Although, I usually go with BlueJeans I/Cs, could save on shipping... 

 EDIT: iCord...Like this one for PC mini http://www.highendcable.co.uk/iChord.htm

 And Dan doesn't know if all 8 were shiped to Head-Fi members or not? I suppose anyone could have stumbled upon this thread not being a member here, and said they were when they called Dan getting the discount for members. Then unfortunatly into their shipment box your I/Cs were sent... An unlucky unfortunate sad set of circumstances indeed !

 Dan mention any news of the arrival of the second shipments to him in your calls ?_

 

That's the exact one. I don't remember the price as my invoice was put in the box that was shipped to someone else as well. I also have BlueJeans ICs, but I ordered this one for my imod in case I wanted to use the Heed at work. 

 I didn't ask Dan if he knew if they were all head-fiers or not, and I doubt he would share that information. It's just very disappointing.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomana* 
_That's the exact one. I don't remember the price as my invoice was put in the box that was shipped to someone else as well. I also have BlueJeans ICs, but I ordered this one for my imod in case I wanted to use the Heed at work. 

 I didn't ask Dan if he knew if they were all head-fiers or not, and I doubt he would share that information. It's just very disappointing._

 

Vicky, I just received the X-Can V2 I had sent to PinkFloyd to have him modify it. You know how much I love the stock V2 (specially since you can pick one up for $160 including S&H). Well the modded one is superb! Hope you and the rest of the gang can listen to it. Note: IMO I still say the Heed sounds better, even though after the mods the Heed is the cheaper unit.


----------



## boomana

You are coming to the 12/2 meet aren't you? I'm curious what effect the mods did. BTW, I may have a Darkvoice to add if it comes in time. In the price range, I think the three: the EC-SS, the Heed, and the Darkvoice are top options for the K340s, and if my suspicion is right, the Heed falls in the middle, both in price and in sound sig. Since John's sending his K340s off to Larry soon, we'll have three similar K340s and three interesting, small amps if another mini-meet is necessary. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, this probably belongs to a different thread so I'll stop...

 not to metion I have work to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Didn't Vorlon1 get a CanAmp as well?


----------



## dw6928

have I raved today about how much I love this Heed? (just kidding)


----------



## HiJon89

I e-mailed Blue Moon Audio (info@bluemoonaudio.com) and they have a couple in stock so get them while you can!


----------



## dw6928

curious as to why you are selling Turbodock 5? I find it a marvelous product


----------



## HiJon89

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* 
_curious as to why you are selling Turbodock 5? I find it a marvelous product_

 

No point in having a TURBOdock after I sell my E4's and Portaphile. My entire portable setup has to go to finance the purchase of the Canamp


----------



## dw6928

makes perfect sense. Once again I cannot praise the Heed enough. Everyday
 I appreciate its subtleties and strengths that I may have missed the day before.


----------



## ttol

Yeah, I fell a victim to this thread too and gave Dan a call few weeks ago.. no idea when I'll actually have the amp (hopefully before Christmas) but I can hardly wait to get my hands on it. Reading through this thread couple times a day doesn't seem to help.

 In my modest head-fi equipment collection this will be competing against H5, loser gets to come to work with me.


----------



## dw6928

I am confident the H5 will enjoy your workplace.


----------



## ttol

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* 
_I am confident the H5 will enjoy your workplace._

 

Yeah, no doubt. But I still feel like giving the poor thing a fighting chance. After all, it has served me well (definitely worth the $).


----------



## Superpredator

Could someone PM me Dan's e-mail address? The e-mail link on the site does not work for me (probably a problem with my browser not linked to my mail account).

 THANKS


----------



## boomana

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Superpredator* 
_Could someone PM me Dan's e-mail address? The e-mail link on the site does not work for me (probably a problem with my browser not linked to my mail account).

 THANKS_

 

ygpm


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boomana* 
_...Didn't Vorlon1 get a CanAmp as well?_

 

Yes he did!


----------



## jada15

this thread made me get onboard for one of these amps. I hope its as good as you all say. Gotta wait 8 weeks though which isnt that big a deal seeing as bluemoonaudio had it available but for $60 more then Dan is selling em for. $60 bucks for 2 months


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jada15* 
_this thread made me get onboard for one of these amps. I hope its as good as you all say. Gotta wait 8 weeks though which isnt that big a deal seeing as bluemoonaudio had it available but for $60 more then Dan is selling em for. $60 bucks for 2 months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 Yea well, actually my wait has been like 5 weeks...Being shipped out tommorow from Dan, he told me in our conversation today. ;-}

 I can remember waiting about 2 months for the arrival of my HeadFive, having preordered and the anticipation makes the heart grow fonder. la la la.... In your case it'll be very much like waiting for Christmas ;-}


----------



## munkong

Yeah.......................

 dan mailed me
 already to ship out

 I paid the rest of money
 I guess not more than 1 week

 welcome Heed Canamp 220V.

 Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## dw6928

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* 
_Yea well, actually my wait has been like 5 weeks...Being shipped out tommorow from Dan, he told me in our conversation today. ;-}

 I can remember waiting about 2 months for the arrival of my HeadFive, having preordered and the anticipation makes the heart grow fonder. la la la.... In your case it'll be very much like waiting for Christmas ;-}_

 

Bill,
 I am expecting a plethora of posts and pms once the Heed arrives. Make sure
 you give it 75-100 hrs of "playtime". It really made a difference, as it did with the 701s. Best of luck w/it
 Wayne


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* 
_Bill,
 I am expecting a plethora of posts and pms once the Heed arrives. Make sure
 you give it 75-100 hrs of "playtime". It really made a difference, as it did with the 701s. Best of luck w/it
 Wayne_

 

 I do have great hopes both our expectations will be met and I will post and vent my experiences here having my well regarded, trustworthy, HeadFive for comparison. Which, I might add, did also change in its balance of requencys, especially bass, over its initial 50 - 100 hour burn in period. 

 One concern I do have is with its delivery surviving shippment. Seems ALL of my postal parcels are opened with even some incedents of missing or damaged items. Dan says he has these amps insured. I will open it up and plug it in for a sound check, before the delivery guy leaves. A small price to pay for living in these days of terrorist amongst us I suppose... 

 Thanks again for the well wishes; And back atcha' big guy! 

 Bill


----------



## chat7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *munkong* 
_Yeah.......................

 dan mailed me
 already to ship out

 I paid the rest of money
 I guess not more than 1 week

 welcome Heed Canamp 220V.

 Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh_

 


 wowowow!!! congratulation!!!


----------



## dw6928

Bill, my Heed came in to New York unopened and untouched so I hope the same for you. The packaging was pristine, the hardest part was getting the protective
 plastic off the beautiful black faceplate without scratching. Your excitement is palpable and I share it with you. This is one piece of equipment that really will
 live up to the hype. Enjoy and post away


----------



## mrarroyo

As I seat reading this posts I am listening to my K701 being driven by the Heed CanAmp and WOW! It is such a nice combo, I hope you all get as much pleasure out of it as I have.


----------



## gordolindsay

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* 
_As I seat reading this posts I am listening to my K701 being driven by the Heed CanAmp and WOW! It is such a nice combo, I hope you all get as much pleasure out of it as I have._

 


 Does it give the 701's a little 'body'?

 I had the 701's with a PRII and while it was technically awesome, meaning everything sounded neutral and nothing was out of whack, but it just wasn't very involving or have some meat on it's bones if you know what I mean.


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gordolindsay* 
_Does it give the 701's a little 'body'?

 I had the 701's with a PRII and while it was technically awesome, meaning everything sounded neutral and nothing was out of whack, but it just wasn't very involving or have some meat on it's bones if you know what I mean. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

that's the problem i have with larocco's amps in general. they're fantastic looking, are technically solid and well-built...but they lack that musicality that i enjoy. pair the PRII with a headphone that is a bit on the analytic end like the k701 and you get gobs of detail at the expense of warmth and richness...just my 2 cents.

 also look at the darkvoice, which many say sounds great with the k701.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Originally Posted by gordolindsay
 Does it give the 701's a little 'body'?

 I had the 701's with a PRII and while it was technically awesome, meaning everything sounded neutral and nothing was out of whack, but it just wasn't very involving or have some meat on it's bones if you know what I mean. 

 that's the problem i have with larocco's amps in general. they're fantastic looking, are technically solid and well-built...but they lack that musicality that i enjoy. pair the PRII with a headphone that is a bit on the analytic end like the k701 and you get gobs of detail at the expense of warmth and richness...just my 2 cents.

 You see, this is exactly what I have great hopes of resolving, that balance between the 701s ability and potential when (I believe) powered by a powerful class A amp, enter the HEED which also has some capacity for being the warmer side of neutral with its unique topopology... Presently I employ a tube preamp for that meat on the bones with musicality factor. So that is also another component I will have to try to tweak the signal imput to the Heed as an option... Fun to try to imagine and chat about, to kick about ideas and wonder... I should know better Monday when I initially hear it with the 701s ;-}


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gordolindsay* 
_Does it give the 701's a little 'body'?

 I had the 701's with a PRII and while it was technically awesome, meaning everything sounded neutral and nothing was out of whack, but it just wasn't very involving or have some meat on it's bones if you know what I mean. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yes, it will have your feet taping!


----------



## dw6928

I had an amusing argument with my 18 yr old son last night: He comes in and asks what I heard as, " how do you turn the heat on?", I responded with the normal thermostat directions and needless to say we went back and forth.
 Heed and heat sound alike don't you think? Oh well, I'll write it off to knee surgery, pain killers and age.
 Bill, Monday is right around the corner!!


----------



## Asr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gordolindsay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does it give the 701's a little 'body'?

 I had the 701's with a PRII and while it was technically awesome, meaning everything sounded neutral and nothing was out of whack, but it just wasn't very involving or have some meat on it's bones if you know what I mean. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I know I haven't heard the Heed and this is a thread on the Heed, but if you're looking for meat on the K701, you should go with a tube amp. Tube amps are like sex for the K701.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Asr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I know I haven't heard the Heed and this is a thread on the Heed, but if you're looking for meat on the K701, you should go with a tube amp. Tube amps are like sex for the K701. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hmmm... Do you think you might flesh out this analogy for us ... How a tube amp is like sex between it and the 701s...

 Do tube amps work well with the K1000, for instance, or maybe there is a bit more going on than we understand belonging to the tube amps exclusively; Or that maybe also crosses over to the Heed and Pass amps, like oh, I don't know, maybe being a Class A design perhaps and current supply? I honestly do not know, simply speculation and chat....


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Asr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ tube amp. Tube amps are like sex for the K701. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






 From what I have read K-701 need a lot of sex to drive them to their full potential, it's well known the K-701 enjoy plenty of sex


----------



## dw6928

I find my Heed sexy enough.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PinkFloyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_






 From what I have read K-701 need a lot of sex to drive them to their full potential, it's well known the K-701 enjoy plenty of sex 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 

Can we conclude then that the BottleHead SEX tube amplifier / K-701 together would be pure eargasams ......


----------



## Dhw

Gar. Got in line at Blackbird Audio. 8 weeks. 

 Damn you, head-fi.

 Happy New Years!


----------



## Superpredator

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Asr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I know I haven't heard the Heed and this is a thread on the Heed, but if you're looking for meat on the K701, you should go with a tube amp. Tube amps are like sex for the K701. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Sorry to diverge from the Heed even more, but... I just got an M^3 (w/ STEPS) last night and I have to say that thing is PACKED with sex. I was thinking my K340 might be a one-girl (Darkvoice 336i) kinda girl, but no, she can make sexy time with solid state as well. It's pretty hot, really.

 I'd like to give K340 a three-way sampler of CanAmp vs. M^3 vs. 336i - and then we'll see who comes out on top.


----------



## dw6928

which Philly bordertown? we might be able to have a mini, mini meet


----------



## Superpredator

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_which Philly bordertown? we might be able to have a mini, mini meet_

 

I'm in Northampton (Bucks County). There was talk of a Philly meet a few months back but nothing came of it. I'd be up for an AKG-Heedcentric mini meet (or any mini meet for that matter).


----------



## dw6928

my sister lives in Wayne so I will see if I can put a visit/meet together sometime
 soon


----------



## LTUCCI1924

Superpredator 
 HI: I could bring my CanAmp and 650 to your place for you to have a listen. I get the amp WEN. Pm me your phone #


----------



## munkong

Heed CanAmp arrived !!!

 strange ! it's sound good since out of box ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would report again in later (full burn-in)


----------



## wondabynel

sounds like such a good amp i had to order one from dan to pair up with my HD650. should be around 7 weeks, aw man. it will be worth it right?


----------



## dw6928

reality will exceed expectation.


----------



## munkong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_reality will exceed expectation._

 


 I'm agreed with you
 unbelieve headphone amp !
 deep & tight bass
 more detail in high !
 more power to drive any cans


----------



## dw6928

make sure you let it run about 75 hours before you really begin to rave. it will
 be what you hear now and then everything you have heard me and others rave about the last couple of months. Thank you Heed for such quality and affordability.


----------



## LTUCCI1924

Out of the box first impressions of the Heed CanAmp.

 POWER
 First thing is the power. This amp is so very strong. I use it at 12 o"clock for a very loud sound much to my liking. It has the same power rating as the GL and HMA but just plays much louder than the other two amps that I had at full volume and sold. 

 Detail
 The detail is just awesome. The cymbals are so very present and there is so much detail going on. I must admite that this is going to take some getting used to.

 Sound stage
 Great sound stage that just fulls the sound with super separation. The cymbals used to be on the right side but now they go on the right, middle and left on the headphones.

 650's
 My 650 are far from veiled with this amp. They are opened up to their full extent and sound very very high end to me. 

 This is one great amp for the very low cost and at twice the price would still be a great buy.

 Now for 100 hour burn-in.


----------



## dw6928

delighted to have another Heed in the pipeline. It is an incredible experience to hear it for the first time after all the hype isn't it? And I agree, the price is
 extraordinary for the product you receive.


----------



## mrarroyo




----------



## LTUCCI1924

yep great amp and I am putting it right now in the for sale forum. I will ship it usps 2-3 day priority mail.


----------



## LTUCCI1924

I am getting pm on why am I selling the amp.

 It is because I like my stereo receiver better. It has a remote and different sound effects that I really like.


----------



## jorgillo

Are you joking?


----------



## dw6928

those who are about to wait 8 weeks should take advantage of this rare
 opportunity. The seller has impeccable credentials and I can vouch for the
 impeccable amp.


----------



## Kees

sound effects


----------



## dw6928

I must be missing the sound effects thing out of a Sony Receiver that would
 seem superior to a Heed. At least he didn't keep it off the market for long.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

So glad to hear the HEED finally gives you the POWER with which to hear your 650s @ 12 o'clock of the dial and tha......

 OOPsss...

 Edit: Glad you like the stereo reciever which, I can't remember why you thought.... Nevermind
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At least the I/C arrows possibility variable ....Nevermind
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good listening, whatever sounds good is best headfellows~


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Well at least he's consistant; I believe the man holds the record for buying the greatest number of headamps only to turn them over in record time... Must seriously be a hello a reciever headphone jack in those Sonys that makes them just tough to beat.................I guess...And the convience of the remote of course
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I must be missing the sound effects thing out of a Sony Receiver that would
 seem superior to a Heed. At least he didn't keep it off the market for long._


----------



## dw6928

not even long enough to allow the components to get to know each other.
 almost a comic tragedy


----------



## LTUCCI1924

I A/B the heed with my stereo receiver headphone jack. The heed did sound better. Very in my face sound with great detail. My stereo receiver has a much more powerfull amp and sounds a little laid back compaired to the heed and I like that laid back sound better. 

 I also like my sound effects semi theater sound that makes the speakers sound like there are 6 speakers upfront and that sound expands the headphone sound on the headphone jack. It is not as detailed but very pleasant to listen to. I gave both a good 4 hour listen and found my stereo receiver very close to the heed sound and better in the effects mode plus the remote. Now the heed is a better amp if you like detail.

 The heed is sold for 320.00 to a head-fi member who is young 20 years old and can handle all that detail. We meet at a dinner a hour ago with his MOTHER who was a very nice womem as was the head-fi member.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

The heed is sold for 320.00 to a head-fi member who is young 20 years old and can handle all that detail. We meet at a dinner a hour ago with his MOTHER who was a very nice womem as was the head-fi member.

 A very nice end to the story my man! Very kind...

 As i said earilier, whatever sound best to each of us , in this case you in particular, for your own compound reasons, is always the only set of ears that matter... What sounds best IS best, there being so many variables taken into consideration....

 Best regards headfellow~


----------



## kool bubba ice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LTUCCI1924* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I A/B the heed with my stereo receiver headphone jack. The heed did sound better. Very in my face sound with great detail. My stereo receiver has a much more powerfull amp and sounds a little laid back compaired to the heed and I like that laid back sound better. 

 I also like my sound effects semi theater sound that makes the speakers sound like there are 6 speakers upfront and that sound expands the headphone sound on the headphone jack. It is not as detailed but very pleasant to listen to. I gave both a good 4 hour listen and found my stereo receiver very close to the heed sound and better in the effects mode plus the remote. Now the heed is a better amp if you like detail.

 The heed is sold for 320.00 to a head-fi member who is young 20 years old and can handle all that detail. We meet at a dinner a hour ago with his MOTHER who was a very nice womem as was the head-fi member._

 

Seems like no amp is a match for your Sony reciever.. I find it hard to believe a 5.1 Sony reciever to be better then the Gilmore lite & the HEED amp.. Maybe you should go for a higher end amp.. GS-1 or a HR-2..


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kool bubba ice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Seems like no amp is a match for your Sony reciever.. I find it hard to believe a 5.1 Sony reciever to be better then the Gilmore lite & the HEED amp.. Maybe you should go for a higher end amp.. GS-1 or a HR-2.._

 

Makial over at singlepower could put a remote into a MPX3 Slam, but the 5.1 sony just has something about it that's nearly mystically sweet to its presentation, that it to would go onto the F/S forums I fear...


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jimmyjames8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_"Put 100 head-fiers in a room with 10 amps to choose from and it's almost certain that they won't all choose the same amp as their favourite"

 We recently had 10 headfi'ers in a room with at least 12 amps, 2 solid state, the rest tube. At least 9 out of 10 headfi'ers brought tube amps with them, either purchased or home made. We never really asked for a consensus but 10 out of 10 thought tube head amps sound better than SS head amps. I haven't heard a $2000 plus SS head amp but I have heard a $2000 plus tube amp, very nice. My $300 SS Pimeta sounds better than a $600 production SS head amp but my $500 Woo 3 tube head amps kicks the crap out of both of them put together. I would love to hear the HEED but doubt that it sounds better than a $400-500 tube head amp. If it does, I will most certainly buy it._

 

You are still out for a big surprise....I have heard cheap SS amps that beat the dust of many tube amp I have heard, and I have heard a few of them, just use a detailed fast heapdhone, and the flaws will begin to show up...usually SS amps sound celaner and faster than tube amps, and I know that it is a sad gross generalization, but all depends on what you are after in audio...


----------



## Dexdexter

Seeing as how there's been a bit of a lull in the thread here (three whole days, which, I've discovered, is a veritable lifetime on Head-Fi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), I thought I'd take the opportunity to chime in that I am also awaiting a Heed Audio CanAmp.

 I suspect that the circumstances leading to this decision, however, are quite different from any of yours. As you can see from my signature, I'm hardly a stranger to Heed Audio. In the three years since I moved to Belgium from the States, my hi-fi system has gradually evolved to include more of their components than not, and I’ve been posting regularly about my audio gear on the Pink Fish Media Forum, HiFi WigWam, Naim Audio Forum, etc. 

 So it's kinda funny to think about it, but I never even gave the CanAmp (which, contrary to the assembled wisdom here, is not a _new_ product at all) a second thought. Why would I? I had been happily working on my hi-fi and home theatre systems and have gotten them to the point where they really sing! Headphones were strictly the downmarket domain of teenagers and computer geeks, and as such were not really for serious music listening. Or, so I thought...

 But two things happened over this past summer to radically alter my thinking. 

 First, on our annual visit back home to the States, my sister gave me a 5G iPod. It totally rocked my world and opened my eyes to an entirely different set of possibilities for enjoying music with its sheer overwhelming platform convenience. No longer would I need to carry a clutch of CDs with me to play in the car when I could have everything I would care hear right at my fingertips. And, while we're at it, it would be awfully nice in some kind of desktop system, so I got myself a Sonic Impact t-amp for peanuts while we were still in the States.

 The second thing to occur in this time was that I stumbled upon Pink Floyd's and then this thread while Googling all things Heed. So I've been following all the developments here as they have unfolded. At the same time, I began actually _enjoying_ my iPod through _headphones_ as I would wander about Brussels. And reading up on Head-Fi indicated that there was a lot more enjoyment to be had with the right gear.

 So the slippery slope continued as follows: first, I was forced to modify my Sennheiser PX-200s after our kitten chewed through the cable. This led me to develop something I call The AchroMod ™. Then, I got a pair of PX-100s, 'cos everybody seemed to be raving about them. Finally I decided to take the plunge and buy a pair of Ultrasone PROline 2500 because I had never been happy with my HD590s for late-night listening and, besides, they were on sale at a local big-box retailer here for a ridiculously low price. You can catch-up with that adventure HERE.

 So here I stand before you, humbled by my former headphone prejudices, while at the same time tremendously excited by the prospect of getting the CanAmp, which has been so warmly received here.

 My thanks to you all! (but curses also, as I'm already contemplating a _portable_ amp as well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

 Cheers, Dex


----------



## Fortune

I received my Heed from Dan at Blackbird Audio on Thursday. Needless to say, I've been burning it in and taking some extended listening sessions ever since.

 Please understand, before taking this with anything other than a grain of salt, that my tastes seem to change by the predominant gear that I listen to...

 I'm currently living abroad and was not able to bring any of my "home equipment" along with me. So I tried to set up a relatively economical, relatively moveable system that would get me through until I get back to my main gear.

 So, now my current setup is this:

 H140 (flac)-->Microdac-->Heed-->Beyer DT990/ Ultrasone Proline 650.

 The Heed has replaced a supermacro 3 that will only be used for traveling or other semi-portable applications from now on.

 This Heed is really sensational. I don't know if it's the synergy of the components, the lack of anything else to compare it with, what my ears are liking at this particular hour on this particular day, etc. But, I'm very, very impressed with the sound of this amp. I've gone through a lot of amps in my time. Melos, Microzotl, Headroom Max, Headmaster just to name a few. I like this Heed....

 It sounds good, it's got loads of power and it shows me aspects of the recordings that the supermacro did not. Please don't ask for comparisons to the amps listed above, I can't remember and can't A/B so it's really just useless.

 A very important aspect of all of this is the PRICE. This amp is fantastic at this price point, at least in my experience. I'm gonna listen some more, enjoy this new amp and wait for things to really settle in. If the first few days are any indication, I'll be smiling the whole time


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Should be indeed interesting to hear your impression of the CanAmp when she arrives...
 I for one, will look towards your posts at the sites referanced for more information on the Heeds other offerings which you own ... 

 Mine arrives here tomorrow so my impressions should follow shortly.
 I know others should also be plugged into systems soon which should awaken this thread once again.

 Best regards~

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Seeing as how there's been a bit of a lull in the thread here (three whole days, which, I've discovered, is a veritable lifetime on Head-Fi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), I thought I'd take the opportunity to chime in that I am also awaiting a Heed Audio CanAmp.

 I suspect that the circumstances leading to this decision, however, are quite different from any of yours. As you can see from my signature, I'm hardly a stranger to Heed Audio. In the three years since I moved to Belgium from the States, my hi-fi system has gradually evolved to include more of their components than not, and I’ve been posting regularly about my audio gear on the Pink Fish Media Forum, HiFi WigWam, Naim Audio Forum, etc. 

 So it's kinda funny to think about it, but I never even gave the CanAmp (which, contrary to the assembled wisdom here, is not a new product at all) a second thought. Why would I? I had been happily working on my hi-fi and home theatre systems and have gotten them to the point where they really sing! Headphones were strictly the downmarket domain of teenagers and computer geeks, and as such were not really for serious music listening. Or, so I thought...

 But two things happened over this past summer to radically alter my thinking. 

 First, on our annual visit back home to the States, my sister gave me a 5G iPod. It totally rocked my world and opened my eyes to an entirely different set of possibilities for enjoying music with its sheer overwhelming platform convenience. No longer would I need to carry a clutch of CDs with me to play in the car when I could have everything I would care hear right at my fingertips. And, while we're at it, it would be awfully nice in some kind of desktop system, so I got myself a Sonic Impact t-amp for peanuts while we were still in the States.

 The second thing to occur in this time was that I stumbled upon Pink Floyd's and then this thread while Googling all things Heed. So I've been following all the developments here as they have unfolded. At the same time, I began actually enjoying my iPod through headphones as I would wander about Brussels. And reading up on Head-Fi indicated that there was a lot more enjoyment to be had with the right gear.

 So the slippery slope continued as follows: first, I was forced to modify my Sennheiser PX-200s after our kitten chewed through the cable. This led me to develop something I call The AchroMod ™. Then, I got a pair of PX-100s, 'cos everybody seemed to be raving about them. Finally I decided to take the plunge and buy a pair of Ultrasone PROline 2500 because I had never been happy with my HD590s for late-night listening and, besides, they were on sale at a local big-box retailer here for a ridiculously low price. You can catch-up with that adventure HERE.

 So here I stand before you, humbled by my former headphone prejudices, while at the same time tremendously excited by the prospect of getting the CanAmp, which has been so warmly received here.

 My thanks to you all! (but curses also, as I'm already contemplating a portable amp as well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

 Cheers, Dex_


----------



## GASTAN

I recently used iRiver HP120 as source for headamp and I guess I was able to hear that sound layering guys have been raving here about. It's pretty strange, as I dont thin I was able to perceive that with my Citypulse 7.2x DAC.
 It could be also because nonbitperfect optical out of Audigy2ZS ? Or maybe That was one of the rare moments when I am just laying on bed and just listening to music (rather than workng on computer)
 Dunno.
 But I observerd couple of facts:
 -when I touch iRiver metal body, I can hear hum
 -when I turn volume on CanAmp I can hear hum, hum dissapears when I touch volume pot
 -I can hear cracking sounds when I close refirgerator and turn on the lights.
 I wonder if that could be fixed with better cable on CanAmp, (maybe with ground in plug) or some power conditioning ?

 Any suggestion on some cheap solution avaiable in Europe/Germany ?

 thx

 --G


----------



## rain_uk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_my sister gave me a 5G iPod_

 

Now why don't I have a sis like this!!


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GASTAN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I recently used iRiver HP120 as source for headamp and I guess I was able to hear that sound layering guys have been raving here about. It's pretty strange, as I dont thin I was able to perceive that with my Citypulse 7.2x DAC.
 It could be also because nonbitperfect optical out of Audigy2ZS ? Or maybe That was one of the rare moments when I am just laying on bed and just listening to music (rather than workng on computer)
 Dunno.
 But I observerd couple of facts:
 -when I touch iRiver metal body, I can hear hum
 -when I turn volume on CanAmp I can hear hum, hum dissapears when I touch volume pot
 -I can hear cracking sounds when I close refirgerator and turn on the lights.
 I wonder if that could be fixed with better cable on CanAmp, (maybe with ground in plug) or some power conditioning ?

 Any suggestion on some cheap solution avaiable in Europe/Germany ?

 thx

 --G_

 

It sounds like a ground loop in your system. Start by disconnecting everything and reassembling. As you add a component check for the hum returning, when it does you know the culprit. Then I would install a cheater plug to eliminate it.


----------



## GASTAN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It sounds like a ground loop in your system. Start by disconnecting everything and reassembling. As you add a component check for the hum returning, when it does you know the culprit. Then I would install a cheater plug to eliminate it._

 

Well, I only have iRiver (on battery), mini - RCA, Heed CanAmp, HD650 connected. There is not too much to remove


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GASTAN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, I only have iRiver (on battery), mini - RCA, Heed CanAmp, HD650 connected. There is not too much to remove 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Would you be able to move the system to a bedroom for a test. Or run an extention cord to a similar seperate power circuit from the one the kitchen living room is on? Here in the U.S. it is building code that bedrooms must be on their own seperate power circuit from our kitchens. However, this is time stamped as to the age of the buildings building codes and certainly I suppose, country specific also. Hovever, I do believe mrarroyos guess is correct that you are dealing with a ground loop issue.

 In fact, one other Heed owner reported the same problem which was resolved as being a ground loop issue. Perhaps the Heeds topography makes it more so sensitive to these conflicts, as are tube amps and less so with a less unique contemporary S.S. design seemingly. 

 Best regards and good luck~


----------



## khbaur330162

Exactly how much are these after it all, everything included? 

 Anybody tried 'em with low impedance headphones like a pair of Grado's, Sony's, or AT's?

 I could always ask for one for Christmas I spose. If it didn't match well, I can't imagine I'd have a problem selling it... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We'll see.


----------



## kool bubba ice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Makial over at singlepower could put a remote into a MPX3 Slam, but the 5.1 sony just has something about it that's nearly mystically sweet to its presentation, that it to would go onto the F/S forums I fear...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yeah. Maybe I should sell all my headphone amps & just get his Sony 5.1 reciever.. No more upgraditis problems for me..


----------



## Hi-Finthen

khbaur330162;2517524 said:
			
		

> Exactly how much are these after it all, everything included?
> 
> Anybody tried 'em with low impedance headphones like a pair of Grado's, Sony's, or AT's?
> 
> ...


----------



## jtevol1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* 
_1. $350 incl. shipping_

 

Where did you see this?


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jtevol1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Where did you see this?_

 


 I read this thread.....

 Then I ordered it from Dan @ Blackbird Audio...


----------



## Lad27

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fortune* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 So, now my current setup is this:

 H140 (flac)-->Microdac-->Heed-->Beyer DT990/ Ultrasone Proline 650.


 This Heed is really sensational. I don't know if it's the synergy of the components, the lack of anything else to compare it with, what my ears are liking at this particular hour on this particular day, etc. But, I'm very, very impressed with the sound of this amp. 
_

 

Oh great! My setup is almost the same (Zhaolu D2 instead of Microdac). Currently talking to Alpar directly who's quoted me a price for 220V euro version, to be used with 240V Australian system (btw any Aussies reading this ,it can go up to 250V on primary side, shouldn't be any problem here).
 Originally I wanted to spend money on Darth Beyer, but I think replacing Bada PH1 hybrid with CanAmp is better option.
 Can't wait now...I hope I'll be similarly impressed like you guys.


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fortune* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So, now my current setup is this:

 H140 (flac)-->Microdac-->Heed-->Beyer DT990/ Ultrasone Proline 650._

 

Fortune, can you comment specifically on the sound of the Heed with your Ultrasones?

 I have the PROline 2500 and recently added the HFI-650 (which has the same driver as your PROline 650) to my expanding arsenal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers, Dex


----------



## khbaur330162

Quote:


 I'll save you from reading this thread :

 1. $350 incl. shipping

 2. Pink says they did well with Grados; At the SoFol mini meet shootout it drove the RS1 (I believe) well...

 3. Your rents would be impressed your being a smart shopper ;-} 
 

Thanks.

 1. Wow... cheaper than I thought.

 2. Any reason why there's been sooo much more discussion on headphones with higher resistances? It also seems that whenever anybody ever says it matches really well with a set of cans, they always turn out to be rated with a fairly high impedance.

 3. Hardly...


 Thanks again.


----------



## dw6928

man I love this amp! (week 3)


----------



## Lad27

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_man I love this amp! (week 3)_

 

Which amps did you have previously dw6928? (if you don't mind). And c'mon, tell us more juicy details about your love affair...


----------



## dw6928

throughout this thread (prior pages) I have posted every possible analysis/
 review I can think of on this amp, including all my prior amps. just backtrack a little and you will find mine and MrArroyo and Pink Floyd along with other early
 Heed owners.


----------



## munkong

if everyone don't care about cheap op-amp
 this is the great amp ever heard !
 wonderful layer in sound
 it's give deepest bass
 none of weak point


----------



## dw6928

what do you see as cheap op-amp?


----------



## daggerlee

think he means the NE5532, which is a pretty 'standard' audio opamp I've heard - though I'm not even sure if it actually plays a role in the amplification process of the single, or if it handles something else - anybody care to comment?


----------



## Banfi T.

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daggerlee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_think he means the NE5532, which is a pretty 'standard' audio opamp I've heard - though I'm not even sure if it actually plays a role in the amplification process of the single, or if it handles something else - anybody care to comment?_

 

It is in the signal line, that IC provides voltage amplification. However, please do not be fooled with its price, because:

 - if an IC is expensive, than it means that it isn"t manufactored in great numbers. Costs/item are higher. NE5532 is definitly manufactured in great numbers (and in many versions too!). I am not saying, that a very expensive BBxxx or ADxxx couldn't be better, but the equtation is definitely not a linear one.

 - Any part of an audio equipment is nothing else, just one part of it. The Heed headamp was manufactured to provide a very high quality and enjoyable sound, as a few of the head-fiers can already testify.

 So, the reason I hammering the keybord the second time in this thread: take apart the equipment, analyze it if you want to, but for your own good, do not mod it.


----------



## dw6928

I heartily concur. It seems as though a great deal of effort was spent to 
 orchestrate the parts used. Tinkering under the hood would seem counter-productive.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Well packaged and packed....

 First sonic impressions out of the box, and of course relative to my HeadFive and the newly acquired Mapletree Ear+ Purist HD....

 1st. Seemingly infinate power with which to amplify any source; And achieves impact and decay even at lower volumes... 

 2nd. The resolution, clarity, speed and pace are of a combination not found in either my H5 (although I still find much to love with the Corda5) nor the Mapletree, which has its own wonderful clean unique presentation dependant of course, on tube choice and their quality but fails presently in terms of bass quality in comparison, although nearly even in tone and balance .

 3rd. Wonderfully sweet HFs with air and detail thru both their midrange, to match the mapletree and likewise hardly ever sibilant except when I imagine it's the singer or due to the recording, 
 SACDs DAC "Ss's" ; noted only twice now, and even then sounding like it was the singer (source) and not treble breakup due to the amplification....

 I'm reminded by something said, I'll attribute to mraroyo (if not Boommana(sp)) with referance to a comparison with the MF X3 aside the Heed : "I think I need to look into better tubes"... in my case of course, for the MAD... The Heed CanAmp effect ;-}

 Highly recommended folks! indeed Heeds the real deal!!!

 Thanx again, PinkFloyd & mraroyo, DAN @ Blackbird Audio and HEED! A marvelous component at a remarkable price!

 Gear used: K-701s, Sony ce595 SACD, Blue Jeans LC1s


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *munkong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_if everyone don't care about cheap op-amp_

 

Maybe you guys should read Douglas Self's take on the NE5532

 Quote:

 "_In audio work, the 5532 is pre-eminent. It really is something like the ideal opamp. Distortion is almost unmeasurably low, even when driving 600 Ohm loads. Noise is extremely low; in many applications discrete devices give no significant advantage. (The exceptions being very high and very low source impedances) I have tried several times to make a discrete/opamp hybrid preamplifier, for a moving-magnet RIAA input, that would be quieter than the simple 5532 version. Each time I have failed. This may of course just mean that I am unusually incompetent at electronics, but I think the true reason is simply that the 5532 is very hard to beat_." 

 Just because it's cheap doesn't mean it's no good. You can bet your bottom dollar that almost every recording you own has gone through an NE5532 at one time or another, they're pretty much industry standard and first class musically.... don't tell an audiophile that you like NE5532 though or he'll think you're mad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If it's cheap it "can't" be good..................


----------



## dw6928

Hey Bill, I gather it was worth the wait. I am delighted you are delighted.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey Bill, I gather it was worth the wait. I am delighted you are delighted._

 








































































 Got this goofy smile thing goin' on right now my friend!


----------



## dw6928

the amp was the lone bright light during my knee surgery recovery, other than
 the fun I had posting with you and others about the Heed. Keep smiling! The amp only gets better and I mean better by leaps and bounds at about 75-100 hrs.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_... The resolution, clarity, speed and pace are of a combination not found in either my H5 (although I still find much to love with the Corda5) nor the Mapletree, which has its own wonderful clean unique presentation dependant of course, on tube choice and their quality but fails presently in terms of bass quality in comparison, although nearly even in tone and balance..._

 

In this I am not in agreement. My Mapletree has a far thicker, deeper, and punchier bass than the Heed, and it extends higher IMO.

 How many ours in your Mapletree? Are you using the stock tubes? I have only changed the driver from a Sovtek 5751 (which is actually quite good) to a GE 5751 grey plate.

 Good luck, and happy listening. Oh and the difference in the Mapletree maybe that mine being 15 months older has blackgate caps which the newer ones do not. But overall the differences are not that much specially when you consider the Mapletree costs about $300 more.


----------



## munkong

Thanks mraroyo, Pinkfloyd, DAN
 Thanks for great advice !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I found good amp because you !!

 I can't explain and type with English
 but I sure ! this amp is a great amp
 it's give me more & more quality

 I don't care about cheap or expensive opamp
 but I interested in sound quality more than anything
*[size=x-small]very very Highly recommend for the newbie
 or professional[/size]*
 you can trust me & other Heed Fan Club


----------



## Asr

What are the dimensions of this amp? The non-stop frothing raving emanating from this thread is too much for _anyone_ to ignore and now I'm contemplating a purchase, but only if I can physically make room for it.


----------



## munkong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Asr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What are the dimensions of this amp? The non-stop frothing raving emanating from this thread is too much for anyone to ignore and now I'm contemplating a purchase, but only if I can physically make room for it._

 


 9cm (w) x 6.5cm (H) x 26.5cm (L)

 wonderful amp !! worth for every bucks
 consider again from other reviews from other users


----------



## dw6928

now that we have ascertained the high level of quality that Heed manufactures,
 is anyone curious about the other Heed products that look so inviting on Blackbird audio's site?


----------



## Murugesh

Can someone tell me if Heed Canamp supports both 220V as well as 110V? I'm in US but will be moving to Asia next year. So I want this amp to work in both voltages.


----------



## upstateguy

OK, Ok, OK!

 I'm in! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 USG

_- MEMBER OF THE FLAVOR OF THE MONTH CLUB -_


----------



## Iron_Dreamer

I didn't read through this entire monster thread, but one thing sticks out to me about the pics posted in the first page. Does this amp have an UNregulated power supply? It would go with the seemingly somewhat high S/N ratio posted on their website. I guess I'll probably hear this amp at the big meet in the spring, and see how the sound matches with what everyone is saying about it.


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_now that we have ascertained the high level of quality that Heed manufactures,
 is anyone curious about the other Heed products that look so inviting on Blackbird audio's site?_

 

Is there anything in particular that strikes your fancy? As you can see from my signature, I already have a few of their lovely little black-boxes as well as a pair of their loudspeakers. I also managed to attend the last couple of Hi-Fi shows in the UK that Heed exhibited at, so I've heard pretty much everything they've got.

 Everything, that is, _except_ the CanAmp! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But that's gonna change real soon, thanks to y'all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Regards, Dex


----------



## Cuppa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sytner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Right, got hold of them again, after telling him about 5 times I want the CanAmp not the Quasar... he got the message. A couple of days to get one in apparently, I'll believe it when I see it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Sytner, did you get the Canamp in the couple of days you mentioned? I've just had an e-mail from Tony at Needles and Spins to say they're in the country on Friday and to expect it midweek next week.


----------



## jules650

Argh you guys are killing me. I'm so tempted to get one but I just got a pair of k701s and I've told myself not to spend anything until I get completely used to my current setup. I'm really enjoying them but something tells me the Canamp is going to make the world of a difference and I just don't want to find out for myself.

 Ignorance is bliss..


----------



## dw6928

ignorance cannot be blissful when the Heed pairs so beautifully with the 701s!


----------



## Sytner

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cuppa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sytner, did you get the Canamp in the couple of days you mentioned? I've just had an e-mail from Tony at Needles and Spins to say they're in the country on Friday and to expect it midweek next week._

 

Nah, I'm awaiting the same batch as you are. Good to know they're on the way.


----------



## procreate

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jules650* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Argh you guys are killing me. I'm so tempted to get one but I just got a pair of k701s and I've told myself not to spend anything until I get completely used to my current setup._

 

Admirable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But think about the impact of customer demand on price. Get them while they're cheap and unpack when you're ready.


----------



## Cuppa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jules650* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Argh you guys are killing me. I'm so tempted to get one but I just got a pair of k701s and I've told myself not to spend anything until I get completely used to my current setup. I'm really enjoying them but something tells me the Canamp is going to make the world of a difference and I just don't want to find out for myself.

 Ignorance is bliss.._

 

Go on, you know you want one...


----------



## mchang

Noob question: Am I totally setting myself up for failure if I got a Canamp (or any other high-quality desktop amp) and paired it with an iPod (albeit with line-out interconnect and lossless files)?


----------



## Lad27

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Murugesh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can someone tell me if Heed Canamp supports both 220V as well as 110V? I'm in US but will be moving to Asia next year. So I want this amp to work in both voltages._

 

Well, it does support both, but not in the same unit i.e. there's no switch 110/220V - you'll need to order the appropriate (european) version from Heed guys (email Alpar Huszti).

 Just confirmed from Alpar - the 220V volt version can take 240V ac in, so it could be used in Australia/New Zealand as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Another option is to get US 110V version and use 220/110 step-down transformer (or vice versa 220V, 110/220V step-up).


----------



## jules650

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ignorance cannot be blissful when the Heed pairs so beautifully with the 701s!_

 

Shush.. I'm going to go home now and convince myself that my K701s sounds good enough already. It feels like something soft is hugging my head and singing beautifully at the same time.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *procreate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Admirable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Must. Resist. Temptation. Having put up such a mighty struggle I'm probably going to cave in to peer pressure quite soon. Sigh...

 Everyone on this thread works for Heed Audio except me.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mchang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Noob question: Am I totally setting myself up for failure if I got a Canamp (or any other high-quality desktop amp) and paired it with an iPod (albeit with line-out interconnect and lossless files)?_

 


 Unfortunatly, this hobby and the lure of better lifelike sound reproduction is a process of trial and testing for synergy of components. That definition has in it the possibility of what you may define as failure. However, I can tell you this, the Heed CanAmp WILL NOT be the weak link in your system, and may lead eventually to a source upgrade; But, I think you would be pleasently suprised how good the 990s and your source can sound when properly driven. I can tell you my 990s plays extremely well driven by the Heed.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jules650* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Shush.. I'm going to go home now and convince myself that my K701s sounds good enough already. It feels like something soft is hugging my head and singing beautifully at the same time.



 Must. Resist. Temptation. Having put up such a mighty struggle I'm probably going to cave in to peer pressure quite soon. Sigh...

 Everyone on this thread works for Heed Audio except me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 The Heed truly woke up my hard to drive 701s, just as I had great hopes for their potential to be fully realized.


----------



## dw6928

The Heed power is remarkable. I have used 701s exclusively with this amp since I got it until today. I am burning in a set of Sennheiser EH350s for a friend and plugged them into the Heed/Microdac to run for a while. The Heed almost blew
 the EH350s off the table at the setting I had left from the 701s.


----------



## mrarroyo

Not only can the Heed CanAmp drive the K701 beautifully but it will drive the K340 with authority.


----------



## dw6928

it appears we may have hit the sweet spot of SS amps


----------



## Lad27

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ I can tell you my 990s plays extremely well driven by the Heed.
_

 

Great news. I've postponed order for Darth Beyers and dedicated saved funds towards purchase of Heed CanAmp.
 Can't wait to try Heed + Zhaolu + 990 combo. Seems like I'm onto something real good.


----------



## GissMo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *munkong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks mraroyo, Pinkfloyd, DAN
 Thanks for great advice !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I found good amp because you !!

 I can't explain and type with English
 but I sure ! this amp is a great amp
 it's give me more & more quality

 I don't care about cheap or expensive opamp
 but I interested in sound quality more than anything
*[size=x-small]very very Highly recommend for the newbie
 or professional[/size]*
 you can trust me & other Heed Fan Club 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I do trust you for quite some time already krub BUT more appreciated your kind helping me getting this amp na krub 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ผมเอง(ชาติชาย UN)


----------



## kugino

so who in the bay area has one? i'd love to listen to it...anyone want to get together for a brief mini-meet?


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well packaged and packed....

 First sonic impressions out of the box, and of course relative to my HeadFive and the newly acquired Mapletree Ear+ Purist HD....

 1st. Seemingly infinate power with which to amplify any source; And achieves impact and decay even at lower volumes... 

 2nd. The resolution, clarity, speed and pace are of a combination not found in either my H5 (although I still find much to love with the Corda5) nor the Mapletree, which has its own wonderful clean unique presentation dependant of course, on tube choice and their quality but fails presently in terms of bass quality in comparison, although nearly even in tone and balance .

 3rd. Wonderfully sweet HFs with air and detail thru both their midrange, to match the mapletree and likewise hardly ever sibilant except when I imagine it's the singer or due to the recording, 
 SACDs DAC "Ss's" ; noted only twice now, and even then sounding like it was the singer (source) and not treble breakup due to the amplification....

 I'm reminded by something said, I'll attribute to mraroyo (if not Boommana(sp)) with referance to a comparison with the MF X3 aside the Heed : "I think I need to look into better tubes"... in my case of course, for the MAD... The Heed CanAmp effect ;-}

 Highly recommended folks! indeed Heeds the real deal!!!

 Thanx again, PinkFloyd & mraroyo, DAN @ Blackbird Audio and HEED! A marvelous component at a remarkable price!

 Gear used: K-701s, Sony ce595 SACD, Blue Jeans LC1s_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In this I am not in agreement. My Mapletree has a far thicker, deeper, and punchier bass than the Heed, and it extends higher IMO.

 How many ours in your Mapletree? Are you using the stock tubes? I have only changed the driver from a Sovtek 5751 (which is actually quite good) to a GE 5751 grey plate.

 Good luck, and happy listening. Oh and the difference in the Mapletree maybe that mine being 15 months older has blackgate caps which the newer ones do not. But overall the differences are not that much specially when you consider the Mapletree costs about $300 more._

 


 Upon further listening, burn-in of the Heed and retube of the Mapletree, somethings expected and some things yet unresolved....

 Apparently the great deal I got on the Mapletree
 may have been due to the RCA 5751 3m in V1 begining to go out of service, firstly affecting the bass notes presentation, for both the previous owner and now myself. I did a retube of V1 with the new 12AX7 9th gen. Shuguangs(a yet to be established wonderfully balanced AX at a remarkable price, THX Alon) and the preformance of the Mapletree improved in all areas. Significantly with regard to its bass control, depth and impact.
 So now I can continue to evaluate fully and appriciate both for without the Heed as a benchmark preformance, I may have not suspected or detected the need to retube. Along with the networking here with mraroyo pointing out the ranking of the two in his mind. Of course, I do have on order nice GE,Sylevania and Raytheon NOS 5751s and a pair of NOS GE V2 tubes for comparison and backups.
 Having said all of that is instructive to prospective buyers/users, both to cost and reliability with the Mapletree(use of tubes) and the Heed CanAmp. However, we all knew that already, didn't we...... And in all fairness, we don't really have a reliability history with this Heed Canamp establish yet; Do we? Were it to somehow begin to fail, vs a simple cost effective retube with the MAD begins to look appealing. Also, new warranty MAD vs. Heed @ 2yrs vs. 1 yr respectively. Priced as tested new shipped, $750 from Dr.Lloyd vs. $350 with Dan of Blackbird Audio.
 I can now more definatively say, when the Heed preforms it is very close to that of the MAD. Any tube amp owner would mandatorily have a collection of tubes and would weed out the underproformers. However, maybe not, and perhaps that is why I got the great deal on this particular Mappletree with its 50hrs, Blackgates, two selector switch imputs and not lineout but preamp function . Yes, with the proper tubes the MAD is the slightly better sonic preformer IMO with the ability to tone control it with one tube of choice.
 Again, Heed nor they're CanAmp doesn't yet own an established history in our marketplace in terms of its sonic qualitys, reliability or longivity....Ergo, the price break I believe. However, the first of these requirements has been settled in my mind as it does rival the Mapletree and will tell the owner of both, that a particular tube is underpreforming;And that is remarkable IME... The Heed offers great sonics at a great price... Leaving only reliability, longivity and warranty of the Heed CanAmp yet to be determined. Stay tuned ;-}


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Upon further listening, burn-in of the Heed and retube of the Mapletree, somethings expected and some things yet unresolved....

 Apparently the great deal I got on the Mapletree
 may have been due to the RCA 5751 3m in V1 begining to go out of service, firstly affecting the bass notes presentation, for both the previous owner and now myself. I did a retube of V1 with the new 12AX7 9th gen. Shuguangs(a yet to be established wonderfully balanced AX at a remarkable price, THX Alon) and the preformance of the Mapletree improved in all areas. Significantly with regard to its bass control, depth and impact.
 So now I can continue to evaluate fully and appriciate both for without the Heed as a benchmark preformance, I may have not suspected or detected the need to retube. Along with the networking here with mraroyo pointing out the ranking of the two in his mind. Of course, I do have on order nice GE,Sylevania and Raytheon NOS 5751s and a pair of NOS GE V2 tubes for comparison and backups.
 Having said all of that is instructive to prospective buyers/users, both to cost and reliability with the Mapletree(use of tubes) and the Heed CanAmp. However, we all knew that already, didn't we...... And in all fairness, we don't really have a reliability history with this Heed Canamp establish yet; Do we? Were it to somehow begin to fail, vs a simple cost effective retube with the MAD begins to look appealing. 
 I can now more definatively say, when the Heed preforms it is very close to that of the MAD. Any tube amp owner would mandatorily have a collection of tubes and would weed out the underproformers. However, maybe not, and perhaps that is why I got the great deal on this particular Mappletree with its 50hrs, Blackgates, two selector switch imputs and not lineout but preamp function . Yes, with the proper tubes the MAD is the slightly better sonic preformer IMO with the ability to tone control it with one tube of choice.
 Again, Heed nor they're CanAmp doesn't yet own an established history in our marketplace in terms of its sonic qualitys, reliability or longivity....Ergo, the price break I believe. However, the first of these requirements has been settled in my mind as it does rival the Mapletree and will tell the owner of both, that a particular tube is underpreforming;And that is remarkable IME... The Heed offers great sonics at a great price... Leaving only reliability, longivity and warranty of the Heed CanAmp yet to be determined. Stay tuned ;-}_

 


 Totally agree, the Heed CanAmp at $340 delivered is a major bargain and it is close to a Mapletree Ear + Purist HD wich costs about $630 delivered. So if you are in a tight budget get the Heed CanAmp and you will be very happy for a very long time.


----------



## daggerlee

Yeah, you nailed it Hi-Finthen; my MPX3 did offer better sonics than the Heed, but I didn't want to deal with the maintaining of tubes down the road, as I'm looking to complete my rig pretty soon and never look back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 plus I like the idea of a 'straight wire with gain' better than tubes...that's just me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as for reliability, generally solid state amps are very reliable, I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## munkong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Totally agree, the Heed CanAmp at $340 delivered is a major bargain and it is close to a Mapletree Ear + Purist HD wich costs about $630 delivered. So if you are in a tight budget get the Heed CanAmp and you will be very happy for a very long time._

 



 I agreed 1000% 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at first I find an amp to match with my Grado-Alessandro
 I aim to Mapletree, and agreed with Mapletree
 everyone advice me to go with Mapletree
 but !!!! my budget very tight, my wallet very lean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I change my mind, and PM to mrarroyo, to ask him about Heed
 I decide to ordered from Dan, and waiting around 2 months
 and now ! I very happy with Heed Canamp !

 King of Budget amp to die for


----------



## PinkFloyd

Just received a Heed CanAmp from a guy who was concerned it was getting overly hot, it was! Reason, the PSU caps had been soldered in the wrong way round and were going into meltdown every time the amp was powered up. I'm surprised they haven't failed before now, bulges on the top but no large bangs accompanied by electrolyte spewing out of the tops..... quite amazing. Funnily enough, looking back at the pictures of the HEED I posted a few months ago here the caps were round the wrong way in it too so if your amp is running extraordinarily hot it may be worth popping the hood for a look.

They should look like this (third picture down)

 And not like this:





 The grey band on the side of the capacitor should be pointing away from the + marked on the PCB and not on the same side as the +


 Anyways, I digress, when I had the caps off the board there were a few tell tale signs of just what was initially intended for this amp. The large circle and second set of holes on the PCB for snap in caps kinda gave the game away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Soooooooo, without further ado, it was in with a pair of 10,000uF 35V 105c snap in caps and...... oh my god.... the HEED is now the same amp but on STEROIDS. What a major improvement to everything, the grunt and slam have increased fivefold (no joke) and for a couple of quid per capacitor this is one tweak than everyone can try without busting the bank!

 More on this after I try some 22,000uF caps in these positions.... just waiting for them to arrive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Revealed! The spare pads for snap in high capacitance caps.





 And those snap in jobs in place.










 And a couple of ELNA Cerafines to replace the Jamicons


----------



## Hi-Finthen

LOL..... Wondered how long it would take for the resident moder in chief to get under the bonnet of the Heed... And out of necessity in this case so it seems! But, holy hello, look at the size of those monster caps ;} LOL!!!

 How much to ship the Heed to you Pinkie for the upgrade? Which should be on Heeds dime, I might add...

 More GRUNT you say.......;-}


----------



## Cuppa

Mike, being a noob still, does snap-in translate literally. Is it just a case of buying then and then popping them in (plug and play like), no soldering?

 Is this a mod that a soldering muppet like me could do then? I'm expecting my Heed to arrive next Wednesday...


----------



## hassan14a

Just ordered the Heed CanAmp two days, i just cant wait to try my akg k701 on it, i already loved the way my Beresford TC-7510 MKII improved my headphones, my expectations are quite high tbh as i have never had an amp ever before . 

 So Alpar fixed me up with on of these baby's, great guy aswell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_LOL..... Wondered how long it would take for the resident moder in chief to get under the bonnet of the Heed... And out of necessity in this case so it seems! But, holy hello, look at the size of those monster caps ;} LOL!!!

 How much to ship the Heed to you Pinkie for the upgrade? Which should be on Heeds dime, I might add...

 More GRUNT you say.......;-}_

 

This is purely a favour for a guy and no way am I going to start modding these amps, no way at all. The procedure is simple you simply unscrew the cover, then unscrew the back plate from the base plate, then undo the 4 nuts securing the PCB to the base plate, remove the volume knob and nut, unscrew the headsocket nut. Now you just pull the board up and out from the rear (with the backplate still attached) you may need to snip the LED legs if the LED doesn't pop out of the fascia.

 Once you've got the board out remove the two 4700uF 16V caps (a hot soldering iron and desolder pump works best) and replace with a couple of 10,000uF 35V snap in (similar to these part number: 11-1454) solder them into position (ensuring + goes to +) and that's you ready to rock.

 It's an easy, easy, easy amp to work on (once you get the board out) and no rocket science involved in replacing a small cap with a large one. That extra 10,600uF on tap just gives you that bit more of everything, and it won't cost more than a couple of pints of beer to install.

 To tweak the amp further would be over egging the pudding I think, it's good because it's simple, to throw parts at it just for the sake of it is stupid and could well ruin it... the BIG power supply caps are as far as I'm going to go and they don't need to have a fancy name either just stick in what you can source your end.... 105C rated would be best as they sit right next to the transistor's heatsinks but 85C rated will be perfectly fine.

 Apart from the little "cap round the wrong way" oversight (in this particular amp) the rest of the build is pretty much first class with a few spare pads and enough room to fit bigger parts should you wish, I'll take a few pictures of the underside of the board once the sun decides to poke it's nose through the clouds (could be weeks!) 

 Another thing I noticed on this guy's amp, must have been one of the earlier ones, the "In and out" on the rear are printed the wrong way round so In is actually out and out is actually in.... took me a while to figure this out and I assumed the amp was dead when I was getting ZILCH plugged into "in" took me a while to realise what was going down and connected to "out", with headphones on _and_ with volco set to max.... ZAPPO! nearly blew my brains out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <note to self, never connect anything with volco set to MAX>

 Sorry, I'm starting to waffle now... where was I? Oh, yes..... No, I have no intentions of modding this amp...... as far as I'll go (on this occasion) is upping the PSU caps (and that only came about by chance) less is more when it comes to this puppy.


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cuppa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mike, being a noob still, does snap-in translate literally. Is it just a case of buying then and then popping them in (plug and play like), no soldering?

 Is this a mod that a soldering muppet like me could do then? I'm expecting my Heed to arrive next Wednesday..._

 

No no, snap in means they kinda snap into the hole on the PCB you still have to solder the legs to the pads. "Snap in" is just a term used for caps that lock into position on the board so you don't have to hold them in position when you solder them..... snap in ensures (or its supposed to) that the cap doesn't fall off the board when you go to solder it.... so, snap it in and solder it.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Thanks for the detailed informative reply mike. As always, a fun read to!


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PinkFloyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is purely a favour for a guy and no way am I going to start modding these amps, no way at all. The procedure is simple you simply unscrew the cover, then unscrew the back plate from the base plate, then undo the 4 nuts securing the PCB to the base plate, remove the volume knob and nut, unscrew the headsocket nut. Now you just pull the board up and out from the rear (with the backplate still attached) you may need to snip the LED legs if the LED doesn't pop out of the fascia.

 Once you've got the board out remove the two 4700uF 16V caps (a hot soldering iron and desolder pump works best) and replace with a couple of 10,000uF 35V snap in (similar to these part number: 11-1454) solder them into position (ensuring + goes to +) and that's you ready to rock.

 It's an easy, easy, easy amp to work on (once you get the board out) and no rocket science involved in replacing a small cap with a large one. That extra 10,600uF on tap just gives you that bit more of everything, and it won't cost more than a couple of pints of beer to install.

 To tweak the amp further would be over egging the pudding I think, it's good because it's simple, to throw parts at it just for the sake of it is stupid and could well ruin it... the BIG power supply caps are as far as I'm going to go and they don't need to have a fancy name either just stick in what you can source your end.... 105C rated would be best as they sit right next to the transistor's heatsinks but 85C rated will be perfectly fine.

 Apart from the little "cap round the wrong way" oversight (in this particular amp) the rest of the build is pretty much first class with a few spare pads and enough room to fit bigger parts should you wish, I'll take a few pictures of the underside of the board once the sun decides to poke it's nose through the clouds (could be weeks!) 

 Another thing I noticed on this guy's amp, must have been one of the earlier ones, the "In and out" on the rear are printed the wrong way round so In is actually out and out is actually in.... took me a while to figure this out and I assumed the amp was dead when I was getting ZILCH plugged into "in" took me a while to realise what was going down and connected to "out", with headphones on and with volco set to max.... ZAPPO! nearly blew my brains out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <note to self, never connect anything with volco set to MAX>

 Sorry, I'm starting to waffle now... where was I? Oh, yes..... No, I have no intentions of modding this amp...... as far as I'll go (on this occasion) is upping the PSU caps (and that only came about by chance) less is more when it comes to this puppy._


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PinkFloyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just received a Heed CanAmp from a guy who was concerned it was getting overly hot, ..._

 

Hi Pink

 What happened to those little 1J63 and 1K63 semis?

 Are the little caps that you replaced with the ELNAs also snap ins, and does snap in mean that even I could pop the old ones out and snap in the new ones?


 Regards

 USG


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi Pink

 What happened to those little 1J63 and 1K63 semis?

 Are the little caps that you replaced with the ELNAs also snap ins, and does snap in mean that even I could pop the old ones out and snap in the new ones?


 Regards

 USG_

 


 Under the board, replaced with 250V 100nF WIMA MKS4, needed to make room up on top for the 35V 100uF Cerafine. Will either replace these MKS4 with EVOX polyprops (if space permits) or bypass with small value polypropylenes to get the best of both worlds (or not, as the case may be). Have bypassed all the other film caps with 4n7j 100V polyprops (EVOX) for the time being.

 There's a board long shielded cable running from input to potentiometer so.... so much for it being "wire free"..... "hidden wiring" a more appropriate description


----------



## mrarroyo

PinkFloyd, maybe the Heed owners should buy you a plane ticket and put you up at a hotel to mod all the amps that have been bought here. Heck we would even allow you to bring your favorite russian


----------



## dw6928

I'm in


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_... And in all fairness, we don't really have a reliability history with this Heed Canamp establish yet; Do we? Were it to somehow begin to fail, vs a simple cost effective retube with the MAD begins to look appealing. Also, new warranty MAD vs. Heed @ 2yrs vs. 1 yr respectively. Priced as tested new shipped, $750 from Dr.Lloyd vs. $350 with Dan of Blackbird Audio.

 ...Again, Heed nor they're CanAmp doesn't yet own an established history in our marketplace in terms of its sonic qualitys, reliability or longivity....Ergo, the price break I believe. 

 ...The Heed offers great sonics at a great price... Leaving only reliability, longivity and warranty of the Heed CanAmp yet to be determined. Stay tuned ;-}_

 

Like many of you, I'm eagerly awaiting a CanAmp. But as the owner of 6 Heed Audio electronic components (well, actually 7 if we include my XPS.7 turntable power supply that Heed manufacture for Roksan on an OEM basis), the oldest of which I've had for going on 2 1/2 years now, I can report that, thus far, reliability has been superb overall.










 [size=xx-small]My Heed menagerie. From top (on top of the CD player): Roksan XPS.7, Heed Questar phono amp. Left: Heed Enigma loudspeaker. Middle: 4x Heed Canopus monoblock power amps, Heed Luna preamp/power supply combo. Lower right: Heed Quasar power supply (upgrade for phono amp). [/size]

 There was one exception, however, when one of my monoblocks failed. But I was never worried in the least, because *Heed products are covered by a 3-year warranty.* I was sent a brand-new replacement within a weeks time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So perhaps amidst all the CanAmp excitement, Hi-Finthen, somebody quoted you incorrectly that the warranty was only for one year, instead of three. Understandable, since a three-year manufacturer warranty on anything electronic in this day and age is as rare as hen's teeth.

 But for me, it speaks volumes about the integrity of the brand and inspires confidence. No-nonsense build and their commitment to sound above all else are only two of the other aspects that quickly turned me into a Heed convert when I needed to replace my gear after moving to Europe from the States.

 Now, about the matter that Mr. PinkFloyd has just raised regarding some instances of caps having been placed wrongly in some CanAmps, to my knowledge, while Heed Audio is a small company in industry terms, their product range is large enough for them to employ a few people for basic assembly, as opposed to other small concerns where the designer is also directly involved in every aspect of assembly, marketing, etc.

 I have e-mailed Heed designer Zsolt Huszti about this issue and I'm certain that he will take whatever measures necessary both to make sure that it doesn't happen again, and also to oversee the swift correction of any other units affected.

 And I included a link to Mike's post so that Zsolt can see his intriguing cap-modifications as well.

 So when I receive a reply from Heed, I will post it here.

 Cheers, Dex


----------



## mrarroyo

Dexdexter I look forward to your post. Who knows the mod that PinkFloyd made may make Heed think enough of it to make it a permanent mod on their regular production of CanAmps.


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Heck we would even allow you to bring your favorite russian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Can I bring my favourite soldering iron too? The Russian travels in a dubious backpack but the iron _must_ fly first class.


----------



## dw6928

first class work deserves first class accomodations


----------



## daggerlee

Oh boy, my hands are getting itchy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so PinkFloyd, you just replaced the two big power caps, and the two little ones with the red Cerafines? nothing else? 

 how hot of a soldering iron do you need? I have a 20W, and don't think that may be enough....


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Who knows the mod that PinkFloyd made may make Heed think enough of it to make it a permanent mod on their regular production of CanAmps._

 

I'm sure beefier caps, etc. would come with some sort of price increase. So how 'bout an _Ultra_ CanAmp with a few other choice amenities?

 I know that I'd appreciate a remote volume control just like the silky smooth one on my Luna preamp. And Zsolt is an absolute whiz when it comes to external power supplies.

 Any other suggestions I can add to the wish list before I pass it along? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Best, Dex


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Like many of you, I'm eagerly awaiting a CanAmp. But as the owner of 6 Heed Audio electronic components (well, actually 7 if we include my XPS.7 turntable power supply that Heed manufacture for Roksan on an OEM basis), the oldest of which I've had for going on 2 1/2 years now, I can report that, thus far, reliability has been superb overall.










 [size=xx-small]My Heed menagerie. From top (on top of the CD player): Roksan XPS.7, Heed Questar phono amp. Left: Heed Enigma loudspeaker. Middle: 4x Heed Canopus monoblock power amps, Heed Luna preamp/power supply combo. Lower right: Heed Quasar power supply (upgrade for phono amp). [/size]

 There was one exception, however, when one of my monoblocks failed. But I was never worried in the least, because *Heed products are covered by a 3-year warranty.* I was sent a brand-new replacement within a weeks time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So perhaps amidst all the CanAmp excitement, Hi-Finthen, somebody quoted you incorrectly that the warranty was only for one year, instead of three. Understandable, since a three-year manufacturer warranty on anything electronic in this day and age is as rare as hen's teeth.

 But for me, it speaks volumes about the integrity of the brand and inspires confidence. No-nonsense build and their commitment to sound above all else are only two of the other aspects that quickly turned me into a Heed convert when I needed to replace my gear after moving to Europe from the States.

 Now, about the matter that Mr. PinkFloyd has just raised regarding some instances of caps having been placed wrongly in some CanAmps, to my knowledge, while Heed Audio is a small company in industry terms, their product range is large enough for them to employ a few people for basic assembly, as opposed to other small concerns where the designer is also directly involved in every aspect of assembly, marketing, etc.

 I have e-mailed Heed designer Zsolt Huszti about this issue and I'm certain that he will take whatever measures necessary both to make sure that it doesn't happen again, and also to oversee the swift correction of any other units affected.

 And I included a link to Mike's post so that Zsolt can see his intriguing cap-modifications as well.

 So when I receive a reply from Heed, I will post it here.

 Cheers, Dex_

 

I've come across "two" now that have had 4700uF PSU caps fitted the wrong way round, _one_ is totally unacceptable _two_ is pretty poor.... 

 3 year warranty is one thing but total meltdown is another


----------



## dw6928

?


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_my case gets barely luke warm...am I ok?_

 


 Yes. If you can fry an egg on your case it may be worth having a peek inside but ONLY if you can fry an egg on it. Warm is normal.


----------



## procreate

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_my case gets barely luke warm...am I ok?_

 

Deep down, don't you want the answer to be "No"? Just a little bit? So you would _have_ to put the BIG caps in?


----------



## dw6928

only if Mike will fly over and mod it. I do it and that is the 
 end of the Heed as we know it.


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PinkFloyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_3 year warranty is one thing but total meltdown is another 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

No question that this is a serious matter and Heed will handle it in a professional manner.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Like many of you, I'm eagerly awaiting a CanAmp. But as the owner of 6 Heed Audio electronic components (well, actually 7 if we include my XPS.7 turntable power supply that Heed manufacture for Roksan on an OEM basis), the oldest of which I've had for going on 2 1/2 years now, I can report that, thus far, reliability has been superb overall.










 [size=xx-small]My Heed menagerie. From top (on top of the CD player): Roksan XPS.7, Heed Questar phono amp. Left: Heed Enigma loudspeaker. Middle: 4x Heed Canopus monoblock power amps, Heed Luna preamp/power supply combo. Lower right: Heed Quasar power supply (upgrade for phono amp). [/size]

 There was one exception, however, when one of my monoblocks failed. But I was never worried in the least, because *Heed products are covered by a 3-year warranty.* I was sent a brand-new replacement within a weeks time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So perhaps amidst all the CanAmp excitement, Hi-Finthen, somebody quoted you incorrectly that the warranty was only for one year, instead of three. Understandable, since a three-year manufacturer warranty on anything electronic in this day and age is as rare as hen's teeth.

 But for me, it speaks volumes about the integrity of the brand and inspires confidence. No-nonsense build and their commitment to sound above all else are only two of the other aspects that quickly turned me into a Heed convert when I needed to replace my gear after moving to Europe from the States.

 Now, about the matter that Mr. PinkFloyd has just raised regarding some instances of caps having been placed wrongly in some CanAmps, to my knowledge, while Heed Audio is a small company in industry terms, their product range is large enough for them to employ a few people for basic assembly, as opposed to other small concerns where the designer is also directly involved in every aspect of assembly, marketing, etc.

 I have e-mailed Heed designer Zsolt Huszti about this issue and I'm certain that he will take whatever measures necessary both to make sure that it doesn't happen again, and also to oversee the swift correction of any other units affected.

 And I included a link to Mike's post so that Zsolt can see his intriguing cap-modifications as well.

 So when I receive a reply from Heed, I will post it here.

 Cheers, Dex_

 

 Looking at the U.S. Heed CanAmp warranty in my hand, delivered with the headamp Monday it reads, "Warranted for home use to the original purchaser against defects in parts and manufacture for a period of one year from date of sale"... I did not misquote the fact. I will repeat my solid conclusion that the reliability of the CanAmp has not been sufficiently tested as of yet in terms of its history, as is the case with any newly introduced product. How well a company deals with the exceptions to their high level of quality control under warranty is also, yet to be deteremined!!! I also stand by my statement that the Heed CanAmp truly delivers the sonic goodness which rivals my Mapletree Ear+ purist HD at an extraordinary price point ! 
 At this point, I have a listening session scheduled to enjoy with my Mapletree~ 

 Stay Tuned~


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looking at the U.S. Heed CanAmp warranty in my hand, delivered with the headamp Monday it reads, "Warranted for home use to the original purchaser against defects in parts and manufacture for a period of one year from date of sale"... I did not misquote the fact. I will repeat my solid conclusion that the reliability of the CanAmp has not been sufficiently tested as of yet in terms of its history, as is the case with any newly introduced product._

 

As with most other items in the Heed black-box series, the CanAmp has been in production for at least three year that I know of, and possibly a little longer than that, so it is not exactly a new product, but, rather, one awaiting discovery.

 So, suddenly folks are hip to it, and Heed have been caught scrambling to meet a welcome, yet entirely unanticipated demand. And a couple of irregularities have now apparently cropped-up that need to be dealt with.

 My Heed warranties say 3 years, and I have no doubt that they will honor yours as such, despite any misprint to the contrary.


----------



## daggerlee

I think the catch here is that our warranties are being handled through Profundo, rather than through Heed themselves.


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daggerlee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think the catch here is that our warranties are being handled through Profundo, rather than through Heed themselves._

 

OK, OK, I've sent another e-mail to Heed requesting clarification on this issue as well.


----------



## upstateguy

So, Mr. Pink Person, how about those big silver snap in caps????

 Who wants to get stuck with the little anemic ones that come with the amp after the Fab Floyd shows us his big ones??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wonder what it would cost to bring the amp up to it's original design spec and how hard it would be to do this??

 I could live with bringing the 4 caps in the photo up to the size of the circles they are in on the board..... wouldn't that be sweet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The more I think about it, the more I really like that word, "snap in." It has such a nice ring to it.........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 USG


----------



## Mher6

So is there any dealer that has these in stock?


----------



## procreate

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mher6* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So is there any dealer that has these in stock?_

 

Well, you don't state your location … but if you're in Europe, Heed has stock.


----------



## Mher6

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *procreate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, you don't state your location … but if you're in Europe, Heed has stock._

 

Sorry I forgot 

 USA.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Dan @ Blackbird Audio has been responsive and taken upon himself to ship me out another CanAmp in return for the one I have been experiencing intermittant malfunction with, (although it sounds very good when operating) as soon as the next quantity are shiped. Mine runs hot @ 4hrs and shuts down. 
 As with any electronic equepment, usually any problem will show itself durring this initial break-in. I will not pull the cover as that alone is enough to void warranties, nor do I expect to mod any new equepment as this too voids any warranty. 
 I am interested to know and learn the Heed Audio warranty is normally 3 years. I would be encouraged to further look into their newly released Obelisk intergrated, at 40 watts per channel to drive my high eff. speakers in the future, based upon the sonic preformance of the CanAmp and of course its pending issue resolution.
 I would like for Heed to extend the warranty to 3 years on their U.S. distributed CanAmp, as an indication of their confidence in their product line worldwide. I believe, as DexDexter says this warranty would give us all a certain piece of mind knowing the manufacturer indeed has confidence enough to stand behind their product line above the standard of some other U.S. distrubuted international electronics products.

 As for my products malfunction, I am satisfied Dan at Blackbird Audio is doing as much as can be expected and is a gentleman doing so over the phone. Fortunatly for myself, I do have other headamps keeping me entertained in the meantime. I also know my CanAmps problem could be unrelated to the capcitor issue PinkFloyd has brought to our attention, but I am not counting it out either. My amp did run very warm to hot, before shutdown. 

 So long as a distribuitor and the manufacturer stands behind their product line with a STRONG warranty policy and delivers the preformance of this headamp; Then I am a satisfied customer with the possibility of further business interest. 

 Staying tuned~


----------



## dw6928

as a fellow Heed owner, I am pleased, but not surprised in the least, that
 Dan has stepped up. I trust the replacement will be gremlin-free.


----------



## Dexdexter

This just in:

  Quote:


 Dear Members of Head-Fi, 

 Please allow me to preface my reply by saying that we have been overwelmed (literally!) by the response that the CanAmp has received here. To see such praise heaped upon it by such a vast comunity of enthusiasts (the headphone cognoscenti, if you will) is at the same time deeply gratifying and humbling, quite unlike anything we have experienced since the formation of Heed Audio.

 But more humbling, of course, are the reports of reverse-mounted capacitors and we are sincerely hope that these are isolated incidents as opposed to an epidemic failure of our quality control. To anyone affected by such a serious lapse on our part, we can only offer our sincerest apologies and our pledge to put things right.

 I've just talked about the warranty issue, the reversely soldered cap, as well as the cap mods with my brother Zsolt. He says: in order to comply with EU, resp. international law (regulations), manufacturers and distributors only have to give a one-year warranty. Anything beyond a year is just kind of 'bonus'. Heed Audio, along with our distributors in Europe and the UK give a 3-year warranty, while Bob at Profundo in the US, for whatever reason gives only one year. The main reason is, telling the truth, probably that we've never talked about it (...I know, I know...), so it's been actually his own initiative, and very likely in line with his other brands. If I have a word with him - what I'll surely do today or tomorrow, he may change the time span of his warranty from 1 to 3 years promptly. 

 As for the cap being soldered the wrong way, well, we are all human beings and we all do mistakes. If anyone’s CanAmp has suffered any kind of deterioration technically or sonically, we are happy to repair, or even exchange the unit if necessary - free of any charge, as a matter of course. We have always stood firmly behind our products and will continue to do so – our goal is that every Heed customer is a satisfied customer!

 Mods? Zsolt doesn't have the slightest doubt, that a CanAmp with PS caps costing 5, 10, 20, whatever times more performs better. In this price category, however, we are being constrained to use very reasonable components which are still fairly optimal, while making a given retail price possible at all. We have a dire limited scope on the cost side of products around this price level, and we cannot go beyond that and expect to maintain a modest (and I do mean modest!) after-tax profit to continue to run our little company while still atempting to innovate with passion. Okay, the CanAmp 'SE' will be mega better, too.... (but for a price, of course!)

 While naturally, it goes without saying that we cannot extend our warrenty to cover end-user or other non-Heed modified units, we appreciate Pink Floyd’s modification efforts nontheless and also his initiative in looking to us in the first place, resulting in this mega-thread and new Heed clients we could only before dream of reaching. I have already enjoyed personal contact with many of you and hope to continue to do so. So do feel free to contribute suggestions here or to us directly about features you would like to see in the CanAmp’s inevitable bigger brother!

 Once again, our thanks and best wishes to the members of Head-Fi and for the opportunity to speak about some of the issues raised here!

 Best Regards, Alpar Huszti


----------



## mrarroyo

No question about it, it is a pleasure dealing with Dan.


----------



## Temple

So how long until we see the CanAmp SE?


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This just in:_

 

Dear Members of Head-Fi, 

 "If I have a word with him - what I'll surely do today or tomorrow, he may change the time span of his warranty from 1 to 3 years promptly. "


 Once again, our thanks and best wishes to the members of Head-Fi and for the opportunity to speak about some of the issues raised here!

 Best Regards, Alpar Huszti


 This is all I need to know tonight, to feel at ease both with my purchace of the Heed CanAmp and the people at Heed Audio, of Hungary!


----------



## Mher6

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Temple* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So how long until we see the CanAmp SE?_

 


 Also curious ^^

 I think I'll send alpar an email.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Cant help but to try to put into words what it is that makes the Heed CanAmp sound so right and comparable to the MAD tube headamp... Coming from the HeadFive what is identifiable with both is the better detail and clarity throughout the freq. spectrum. The promenence of the presentation of both their midrange being uncluttered and uncompressed (not sure of that even being the appropro term) which is usually attribuited to tubes. But, dang it, if that too isn't what the Heed also does so well, and cleanly too! Again with both vs the H5, more impact and power to wake up fully the potential of the 701s even down into the bass region (there is no lack of bass in these 701s properly driven) where bass lines are fully articulated and detailed... 

 But my point being, the uncongestedness of the midrange is what the CanAmp does so well and comparable to the MAD with its tubes, and is tubes in generals great strenth....

 As yet exactly unidentifiable, there are subtle differences enough to prefer the presentation of the MAD of course; Which comes with longer comparisons, as the two wouldn't now be unidentifiable to me in a blind test. But no doubt, there are these similarities becoming more clear to me, as to be able to be put into words....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Staying tuned~


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Cant help but to try to put into words what it is that makes the Heed CanAmp sound so right and comparable to the MAD tube headamp... Coming from the HeadFive what is identifiable with both is the better detail and clarity throughout the freq. spectrum. The promenence of the presentation of both their midrange being uncluttered and uncompressed (not sure of that even being the appropro term) which is usually attribuited to tubes. But, dang it, if that too isn't what the Heed also does so well, and cleanly too! Again with both vs the H5, more impact and power to wake up fully the potential of the 701s even down into the bass region (there is no lack of bass in these 701s properly driven) where bass lines are fully articulated and detailed... 

 But my point being, the uncongestedness of the midrange is what the CanAmp does so well and comparable to the MAD with its tubes, and is tubes in generals great strenth....

 As yet exactly unidentifiable, there are subtle differences enough to prefer the presentation of the MAD of course; Which comes with longer comparisons, as the two wouldn't now be unidentifiable to me in a blind test. But no doubt, there are these similarities becoming more clear to me, as to be able to be put into words....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Staying tuned~_

 

The Heed is a fantastic amp at a great price. The fact it can compete with an amp selling for twice as much speaks very well of its design and component selection.

 BTW if you get a chance get a GE 5751, I got mine for under $20 and it helped to extend the highs, tighten/improve the bass, and overall dynamics in the Mapletree. Good luck.


----------



## GASTAN

regarding suggestions:

 How about CanAmp mini/portable ?
 CanAmp is not that big, but still, having it in size of ihp120 or somethign like that would be cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's unbelievable how cool it makes sound ihp120. I'd say maybe even better than from DA7.2x
 maybe it's just interconects, no idea

 --G


----------



## Madmanden

I got my CanAmp a month or two ago. Unfortunatly I can't compare it to anything else (besides a Yamaha receiver) but to my ears it sounds damned good. Also, it's a pleasure to do business with Alpar/Heed.

 Here are a few pics of my babies:


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


 To see such praise heaped upon it by such a vast comunity of enthusiasts (the headphone cognoscenti, if you will) is at the same time deeply gratifying and humbling, quite unlike anything we have experienced since the formation of Heed Audio. 
 

And well deserved praise too, it's a superb sounding amplifier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


 But more humbling, of course, are the reports of reverse-mounted capacitors and we are sincerely hope that these are isolated incidents as opposed to an epidemic failure of our quality control. To anyone affected by such a serious lapse on our part, we can only offer our sincerest apologies and our pledge to put things right. 
 

Yes. I was quite surprised to see two power supply caps fitted with reverse polarity and even more surprised that the amp was actually still working, and sounding great too I may add!, usually a cap will blow at the seams if it's fitted the wrong way round... they were bulging but not _busting_, glad they didn't bust in my face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I trust the couple of examples of this I have seen are the only two out there and the QC section make a habit of double checking cap polarity before passing. The only indication without popping the hood was the extreme heat the enclosure was giving off (hot enough to fry an egg) the hottest part (to the touch) being the middle of the casing where the two caps are located. I know these guys run warm but this one got the alarm bells ringing as it was running like a burger griddle! _Would you like onions with your burger sir?_


  Quote:


 I've just talked about the warranty issue, the reversely soldered cap, as well as the cap mods with my brother Zsolt. He says: in order to comply with EU, resp. international law (regulations), manufacturers and distributors only have to give a one-year warranty. Anything beyond a year is just kind of 'bonus'. Heed Audio, along with our distributors in Europe and the UK give a 3-year warranty, while Bob at Profundo in the US, for whatever reason gives only one year. The main reason is, telling the truth, probably that we've never talked about it (...I know, I know...), so it's been actually his own initiative, and very likely in line with his other brands. If I have a word with him - what I'll surely do today or tomorrow, he may change the time span of his warranty from 1 to 3 years promptly. 
 

Nothing really to go wrong with this amp and no reason it shouldn't last 30 years plus. 1 year, 3 years, 7 years warranty.... all much of a muchness IMO. Any problems will usually appear in the very early days (hours or a few weeks) this is a well built unit with serviceable parts and obviously not a 12 month and one day throwaway so the US guy should be as confident to provide a three year warranty as the UK / Europeans are.... this amp isn't going anywhere near a landfill for a _long_ time.

  Quote:


 As for the cap being soldered the wrong way, well, we are all human beings and we all do mistakes. If anyone’s CanAmp has suffered any kind of deterioration technically or sonically, we are happy to repair, or even exchange the unit if necessary - free of any charge, as a matter of course. We have always stood firmly behind our products and will continue to do so – our goal is that every Heed customer is a satisfied customer! 
 

It's an easy mistake to make especially if you're working under pressure but one of _those_ mistakes than can prove to be quite spectacular / potentially dangerous (if you've got your nose down on it) when the capacitor eventually explodes. A diode round the wrong way, a transistor round the wrong way..... anything else around the wrong way and the amp wouldn't work, period. But a cap round the wrong way, it may work for a short while before "WHAMMO!" and it erupts like vesuvius. As I say, a mistake usually made as a result of working under pressure / tiredness, we all make them (mistakes that is) and we're all entitled to make the occasional one and hopefully learn from it......... 

  Quote:


 Mods? Zsolt doesn't have the slightest doubt, that a CanAmp with PS caps costing 5, 10, 20, whatever times more performs better. In this price category, however, we are being constrained to use very reasonable components which are still fairly optimal, while making a given retail price possible at all. We have a dire limited scope on the cost side of products around this price level, and we cannot go beyond that and expect to maintain a modest (and I do mean modest!) after-tax profit to continue to run our little company while still atempting to innovate with passion. Okay, the CanAmp 'SE' will be mega better, too.... (but for a price, of course!) 
 

SE / Special Edition always comes across to me as though the original was not "special". The HEED CanAmp _is_ special in that it offers unparalleled performance in it's price bracket (IMO) so it's already pretty special. Of course it can be made better but "better" usually means using the parts you'd like to use if price were no object, not totally redesigning from the ground up, I'm a great believer in evolution over _revolution_ and would like to see the HEED evolve based on it's roots rather than a total reworked "revolution" bells and whistles to please the masses monster.

  Quote:


 While naturally, it goes without saying that we cannot extend our warrenty to cover end-user or other non-Heed modified units, we appreciate Pink Floyd’s modification efforts nontheless and also his initiative in looking to us in the first place, resulting in this mega-thread and new Heed clients we could only before dream of reaching. I have already enjoyed personal contact with many of you and hope to continue to do so. So do feel free to contribute suggestions here or to us directly about features you would like to see in the CanAmp’s inevitable bigger brother! 
 

See above ^ _evolution_ over revolution please. An evolved version may want to include chassis mounted high quality phono sockets and a better quality headphone socket (along with better quality hook up wire) the rest of the enclosure is fine as it stands (IMO)

 Under the bonnet maybe a lot more capacitance in the PSU section, it really makes a big improvement to dynamics and grunt (as you already know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and is not "that" expensive.... I got two good quality 35V 10,000uF dubilier 105C snap ins for £4 so bulk buying you can greatly reduce that cost. If you want to go the whole hog then 0.1% 15ppm temp coefficient resistors, ultrafast diodes (1N4002 can be vastly improved on with UF4002 for pennies or even better diodes for a few pennies more), replace all the polyester caps with polypropylene (I've bypassed all the polyester film caps with 4n7 EVOX polyprops.... you notice a marked improvement in clarity), replace those two 10uF 63V electrolytics with 100V 10uF non polar types (a _surprising_ improvement in clarity and, again, pennies to implement)........ Just a few things I've tried over the past couple of days (still ongoing) and all have borne fruit in the SQ dept. (most noticeable being increasing the capacitance of the PSU caps) None of this has bastardised the house sound of the CanAmp, it's only enhanced it and that's why I'm a great fan of evolution over revolution.... 

 So, Alpar I'd like to see a CanAmp with the parts your designer would like to fit if parts cost wasn't an issue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Give the designer the parts he _really_ wants to use (free reign) and do a ballpark check here and see if people are prepared to pay for it..............

 You may be surprised. 

 Mike.


----------



## DennyL

I'm pleased to find out why some people were reporting high temperatures, as I thought that there was no good reason why such a piece of equipment should get that hot. Still, the explanation is not exactly an endorsement of their quality control, and it seems they don't do any sort of soak test, as faults like that would be detected if they did.


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DennyL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_it seems they don't do any sort of soak test, as faults like that would be detected if they did._

 


 Very good point, most amps these days are just "shipped" straight off the line with the end user, unknowingly, doing the QC testing. Component reliability has improved since the 80's but I'm still a great believer in the soak test..... you can never be too **** sure.


----------



## dw6928

absolutely fabulous post/analysis of the current Heed situation. well done Mike.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

All good points gentlemen; Higher degree of Q/C , Higher level of parts / and even referance to 'soak testing" combined and I'm sure we are then speaking in terms of my and the other early buyers, considering to shell out at least an added $145 I can easily imagine. Now, would I and the others have considered buying a $500+ amp? And would it make sense in terms of volume of sales and profit to Heed to enter into that bracket of over $500 headamps? I'm just rationalizing the price point marketing stratagy for this product, Heeds first and very good effort in the small niche market of headamps within the scope of their entire line of audio products. 
 And this is coming from one who surely wished for a more perfect product in my case, but knows from personal experience, having recieved $300 headphones with Q/C deficiencies; The process is to exchange them for another pair and accept that is part, as Mike says of manufactures Q/C and shrinkage with which they can offer the price point to be competitive. 
 A good strong warranty, and a personal note from the manufacturer in an effort to make things right, speaks volumes to me that we are dealing with sincere individuals who also frankly recognise mistakes as a part of the human condition in an effort to progress to both our benefit. 
 As it stands, Although my CanAmp sit unpluged, I am astounded at its sonic preformance when I had it online at its price point, and now feel confident Heed will make it right under warranty!
 Perfect, NO - However, some compromise and accommodation, I've come to learn, is a part of what we do when assembeling our components as is the human condition in making choices while doing so. Full circle back, and relative to the price we are willing to pay.

 Staying tuned~


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PinkFloyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And well deserved praise too, it's a superb sounding amplifier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 ....So, Alpar I'd like to see a CanAmp with the parts your designer would like to fit if parts cost wasn't an issue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Give the designer the parts he really wants to use (free reign) and do a ballpark check here and see if people are prepared to pay for it..............

 You may be surprised. 

 Mike._

 

If the designer is indeed given the oportunity to "evolve" the Heed CanAmp I would love the opportunity (I am sure PinkFloyd would as well) to get an unit in my grubby hands and give it a spin!


----------



## upstateguy

Mr PinkFloyd

 I have the utmost respect for your audio opinions as well as the work you have done with the V2 and the V3. I picked up a few PX100s for myself and friends of mine, on your recommendation (good call, btw) and now have ordered a CanAmp. 

 So what I would like to know is what you feel the cost would be for the "PinkFloyd CanAmp mod", done on a stock amp? It doesn't have to be a balls to the wall mod, but just the essentials you feel would be necessary to take the amp up one click.

 Thanks

 USG


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If the designer is indeed given the oportunity to "evolve" the Heed CanAmp I would love the opportunity (I am sure PinkFloyd would as well) to get an unit in my grubby hands and give it a spin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I have little doubt, Miguel, given yours and Mike's substantial contributions in raising awareness of the CanAmp, that you each will be Heed's first ports of call once Zsolt is ready to unleash his "reference" edition. (How's that for an optimistic leap above "SE"?)

 Still waitin' on mine though and just ordered the Go-Vibe V5*S* for portable action! It will be interesting to see which arrives first...but I'm guessing I can't lose either way!


----------



## Lad27

I can possibly do the cap mods if there is interest. Have to consider shipping to-from Australia, apart from that rest is easy.
 I can source capacitors and get mod done by qualified mil spec Micro Miniature Repair for Airborne Equipment guy on PACE Solder/Desolder workstation.
 I'm awaiting arrival of my CanAmp, I'll do PS cap mod on it, se how much volume is available for high capacitance capacitors (lots of models available in 85 Cdeg less in 105C spec)

 Anyway, there's few logistic issues to be sorted out, but it can be done. 

 Cheers

 Lad


----------



## procreate

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Madmanden* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here are a few pics of my babies_

 

Wow. Your pic of the DT990 looks 10 times better than the ones on Beyer's own site!


----------



## Madmanden

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *procreate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow. Your pic of the DT990 looks 10 times better than the ones on Beyer's own site!_

 

Thanks! Funny thing though, I was just testing out a light I bought. I didn't even think to dust off my Beyers or position them in a better way. But then I figured I would post them here anyway, mainly so people could see another CanAmp in action. But I'm glad you liked them.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have little doubt, Miguel, given yours and Mike's substantial contributions in raising awareness of the CanAmp, that you each will be Heed's first ports of call once Zsolt is ready to unleash his "reference" edition. (How's that for an optimistic leap above "SE"?)

 Still waitin' on mine though and just ordered the Go-Vibe V5*S* for portable action! It will be interesting to see which arrives first...but I'm guessing I can't lose either way! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 












 You will enjoy the Go-Vibe 5, I have two and they are a bargain. Now with OP-Amp rolling capability you just can not go wrong. Good luck.


----------



## daggerlee

Here's a suggestion, replace the power cord with one that takes IEC types.


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daggerlee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's a suggestion, replace the power cord with one that takes IEC types._

 

Nice one, I seem to recall some discussion of that earlier in the thread.


----------



## PinkFloyd

Ultrafast diodes. CanAmp comes with 1N4002 fitted (100V) UF4002 are only marginally more expensive and are ultrafast types with a 50ns reverse recovery time. I didn't have any UF4002 but did have some UF4007 (1000V) which are in circuit as I type this. Do the ultrafasts make an improvement? Yes, a definite improvement in bass being tighter, less rounded and better seperated from the rest of the frequencies (easier to pick out and follow) this word is getting tired but I can't think of another......... "clarity" there's, yet again, an improvement here with another layer of fine mesh having been removed, more detail and nuance creeping out of the mix for sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not night and day improvements but definitely an _improvement_ allowing more through, an area maybe worth considering should the "reference" ever hit the drawing board. Obviously there are even better types of diode which may give even better results over the UF4007 / UF4002.

 Hook up wire to the headphone socket could be better, in fact it could be dispensed with altogether in favour of a high quality board mounted headphone socket, I've replaced the stock hook up wire with some thick OFC copper stuff (nothing fancy just good old fashioned OFC copper) and, even though it sounds exactly the same, it just "feels" better knowing the connection is a lot more mechanically sound (thick wire soldered to the board then flooded with epoxy resin topside to ensure integrity, hardwired to the headphone socket, through hole, and then double wrapped with heat sleeve) I was frightened to sneeze on the stock hook up wires incase they blew away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nah, not _that_ bad but an area that can be improved on for sure.

 I've covered the PSU capacitors in my last post.... more capacitance there most certainly improves things quite dramatically, night and day if you like, I'll be trying the dubilier DPG series 10,000uF 35V tomorrow (they fit perfectly, no other reason) and will report back. Capacitance is one thing, voltage rating is another.... sometimes it's better going with a higher voltage rated cap (I agree with Paul Stamler on this one) from experience a 35V 10,000uF can sound better than a 16V 10,000. Obviously we can fit a 16V 22,000uF into this position (dimensions are the same as the 35V 10,000uF 45mmL x 25mmD) another one I'll try after the 10,000uF dubilier. By the way, there's only 11.4V across the PSU caps so 16V rated caps are _well_ within spec.

 10uF coupling caps, I mentioned them in my last post I think? If not, well worth replacing them with non polar varieties..... there's no DC (to speak of) across them so no reason to implement polar 'lytics here. I think I measured around 21mV across them. Vast improvements to be gained using non polars here, obviously even better improvements to be had fitting film caps but a polyprop in a 10uF package would be bigger than the amp itself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (well, almost!)

 DC offset. Anything under 50mV is, IMO, good to go. Ideally +/- "0" would be optimum but hard to achieve without DC blocking output caps. I measured 16.7mV LC and 12.8mV RC from cold and after one hour very little change 15.1mV LC and 13.1mV RC. If this is representative of all the CanAmps then pretty good going.... if you _can_ get it closer to zero, all the better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Somebody mentioned fitting an IEC socket.... Good to go if mains polarity is correct but a bugger if it isn't. One of the main reasons I favour the two pin figure of eight socket, it's a simple case of turning the connector upside down to change polarity, with an IEC this simple "turn it around" procedure becomes a laborious task of swapping over the wires in your mains plug and, by the time you've done that you can't remember what it sounded like in the first place! For those of you who haven't got a scooby what I'm on about Have a read  With the figure of eight lead you can slot her in, turn her upside down and reverse polarity in seconds.....your ears as the judge. With IEC you enter the realms of unnecessary hassle, inflated prices, weirdos selling polarity checkers.............. stick with the captive lead guys as long as "you" get polarity right at the factory 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oooooh, I think I've said enough for one night. Happy Easter (or whatever season it is) to you all


----------



## Dexdexter

Another stunningly thorough dispatch, PF, just gonna take me a little while to understand it all!


----------



## apple_tree

Hi all,

 want to know if this amp suit for my HD595? I searched this thread but I can't found someone using it with 595.. just want to know before I buy it.


----------



## dw6928

the 595 (at least in my experience) mated better with the Headroom Microamp
 than the Heed. The Heed needs something very detail oriented like the 701
 to really strut its stuff.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apple_tree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi all,

 want to know if this amp suit for my HD595? I searched this thread but I can't found someone using it with 595.. just want to know before I buy it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The 595 is a great balanced phone made to offer fine proformance driven directly from meager amplification even headphone outs. 

 The Heed offers a wonderfully fast, detailed ever so slightly roll off of the HFs with a slightly warm presentation with POWER to drive inefficient cans, such as the 701s close to their potential IMO

 I don't think you need the Heed with the 595s, but that doesn't mean it wouldn't work great for you, especially if you ever try out other phones in the future, then with its price and 3 year warranty it is a bargain!

 Staying tuned~


----------



## Asr

So who's using a CanAmp with a Grado or AT? Specific impressions with lower-impedance cans?


----------



## PinkFloyd

A few pics of the caps and diodes I've used in the PSU section. 

 Total cost:

 Dubilier 10,000uF 35V 105C snap ins x 2 = £5.20
 ELNA Cerafine 100uF 35V x 2 = £1.00
 Ultrafast UF4007 diodes x 4 = 24 pence

 Total: £6.44 ($12.75 US)

 I won't waffle on but will sum these simple and cheap little tweaks up in two words "_Major_ Improvement".

 If you can use a soldering iron then this is the place to start:
















_I'll be back _with more cheap, uber effective tweaks for those of you who can wield a soldering iron shortly and, for those of you who don't know one end of a soldering iron from another, it's time to start learning the art, it's easy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No black magic involved or requirement to pay "boutique prices" for these tweaks just a case of soldering them in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT: The caps don't have to be Dubilier or ELNA Cerafine, just what I had to hand. Dubilier are, IMO, one of the best cap manufacturers out there and don't get the press they deserve, they've been in the business for almost 100 years and know a thing or two about making caps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In this particular application they deliver, big time.


----------



## daggerlee

Wow those look great. I was gonna order from digikey but I'll wait until you post your final tweaks before I make my order. Thanks for being so brave Pinkfloyd


----------



## Hi-Finthen

That is amazing Mike @ that cost...

 Tell me, did you add the etra black fins to the alu. heat sinks, or did Heed change that? 

 I think a plane ticket for Mikes American (working) Vacation, Heed owners meet is begining to look like a real possibility! I know, I know, I impose and suppose much to much ;-}


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That is amazing Mike @ that cost..._

 

Would probably equate / escalate to 20 times that cost (at least) with added BS / boutique cut on top.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Tell me, did you add the etra black fins to the alu. heat sinks, or did Heed change that?_

 

I added the supplementary sinking. Cost was about 17 pence per sink (30 cents) Just makes the BD139 / BD140 pair run that bit cooler. I know I may be making this sound easy, what with having all the bits and bobs at my disposal , but it is easy.... there's an extra hole on the heatsinks, just bolt another one on.... easy peasy. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think a plane ticket for Mikes American (working) Vacation, Heed owners meet is begining to look like a real possibility! I know, I know, I impose and suppose much to much ;-}_

 

I don't do flying and don't have the time to sail.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PinkFloyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...I don't do flying ..._

 


 Are you sure Mike? I mean, here are some pics of the flight attendants specialy hired for your flight over the pond.


----------



## Hoppergrass

i'm part of "phase two" of the original order and i've been doing pretty well for the past five or six weeks. but lately i'm getting a real itch to wrap my ears around this amp. particularly with this being my first "real" amp. i've even been avoiding reading this thread lately but having just spent the past 30 minutes or so catching up i'm getting so excited i'm not sure what to do with myself. i feel like a little kid again waiting for santa to bring me some He-Man toys. ha!


----------



## Daryn Alexander

Any advice for us soldering newbies looking to improve our Canamps under the guidance of Jedi Master Floyd? There's gotta be a guide or something somewhere around here, but I honestly can't find one. I'm nervously looking forward to doing it, like my first piano recital in first grade. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 More pics of the flight attendants, also. Only without those pesky clothes.


----------



## daggerlee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Daryn Alexander* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any advice for us soldering newbies looking to improve our Canamps under the guidance of Jedi Master Floyd? There's gotta be a guide or something somewhere around here, but I honestly can't find one. I'm nervously looking forward to doing it, like my first piano recital in first grade. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 More pics of the flight attendants, also. Only without those pesky clothes._

 

I was in the same boat til I checked out Tangent's very very helpful videos. 

http://tangentsoft.net/elec/movies/

 I would skip the first one, as he basically just summarizes what he writes here: 

http://tangentsoft.net/audio/new-diyer.html

 and it's the longest, and nothing really goes on. the second one is the one that actually teaches you how to solder. the third one is for soldering SMD components, something we Heed modders wont' have to do.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

^ Ummm... I'll take curtain #1 Bob, in front of which the lovingly vivacious youthful Carrol Merril is now standing, with hopefully a fully modded Heed CanAmp behind her ;-} 
 (referance to the cheesy "price is Right" 70s gameshow)

 Thanx daggerlee for the linky work ;-}


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^ Ummm... I'll take curtain #1 Bob, in front of which the lovingly vivacious youthful Carrol Merril is now standing, with hopefully a fully modded Heed CanAmp behind her ;-} 
 (referance to the cheesy "price is Right" 70s gameshow)_

 

You've cross-referenced your cheesy 70s game shows. Carol Merrill was the omni-present curtain-dragger / box-pusher on "Let's Make A Deal" with Monty Hall!


----------



## GASTAN

PF: any idea where can I orders your caps and diodes in continental Europe ? best in Germany ?

 thx


----------



## Lad27

Try here : http://de.farnell.com/jsp/home/homepage.jsp


----------



## Lad27

Or here : http://www.rsonline.de/cgi-bin/bv/rs...eturningUser=N


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GASTAN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_PF: any idea where can I orders your caps and diodes in continental Europe ? best in Germany ?

 thx_

 

Hi GASTAN,

 These Pansonics are probably an even better bet and you can get them at schuro.de You'll get the UF4002 or UF4007 there too. I wish they sold those Panasonics in the UK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 3.13 Euros each Part number: 852661

 You'll also get your ELNA Cerafine 100uF or ELNA Silmic 100uF over there. 25V is perfectly good.

 Spec sheet for the Panasonic TS-HA series here


----------



## Rav

Dammit, i havn't even decided to buy a CanAmp yet and i'm already thinking about modding it.

 Curse you PinkFloyd!


----------



## Cuppa

Just got a note from Tony at needles and Spins that the shipment expected into the UK on Friday never appeared - so the wait continues...


----------



## wae5

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cuppa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just got a note from Tony at needles and Spins that the shipment expected into the UK on Friday never appeared - so the wait continues..._

 

Has anyone asked why? I have a hunch making CanAmps is a very low priority for Heed since they're a small company who's concentrating production on new equipment to be released at European trade shows. The CanAmp has been out for several years and only became the FOTM at the end of its product cycle so I suspect it will be very difficult to acquire.


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wae5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a hunch making CanAmps is a very low priority for Heed since they're a small company who's concentrating production on new equipment to be released at European trade shows._

 

My understanding is that it is quite the opposite. While Heed had been pressing to formally launch their new integrated amplifier, the Obelisk, they were essentially blindsided by the most unexpected and sudden interest in the CanAmp over this past summer. If you read this entire thread through, you'll discover that they sold through their existing stock quite quickly and had to adapt their production and source parts for the subsequent new runs.

 So the Obelisk was further delayed while the CanAmp became Heed's top priority in order to meet the high demand mainly generated here. And as we found out last week from Alpar, they're already developing plans for some kind of "reference" CanAmp model.

 I can imagine that shipping from Hungary to the UK is not without certain unavoidable delays, so we're probably talking about a few extra days here, not any great difficulty or reason to worry for those waiting. Belgium's closer still and I haven't got mine yet.


----------



## procreate

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Belgium's closer still and I haven't got mine yet._

 

Will you get it before the meet in Terneuzen, ya think?


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *procreate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Will you get it before the meet in Terneuzen, ya think? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

If I have to travel to Budapest myself and escort it back in hand-cuffs, it will be there, Charles!


----------



## procreate

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If I have to travel to Budapest myself and escort it back in hand-cuffs, it will be there, Charles! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks. Looking forward to it!


----------



## jplmk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PinkFloyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_schuro.de_

 

Thanks for the hint, was wondering the same (as the local shops do not stock these better quality caps). 

 But - I contacted the Schuro and they refused to ship out any small orders (less than 50-100 €), so would anyone know other places to try to find these, or planning to order from them, and could slip in couple of more components?


----------



## Sytner

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cuppa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just got a note from Tony at needles and Spins that the shipment expected into the UK on Friday never appeared - so the wait continues..._

 

Mine has just arrived at The Sound Gallery, you had any news about yours?


----------



## Cuppa

Not yet


----------



## Johnny5alv

Hi

 I'm currently looking for an amp to go with my 595's... After going from the Original Master to the Corda Prehead, I've spotted this Heed CanAmp..

 My question is, will this amp be suitable for TV, DVD and gaming? I don't listen to music on a high end CD player but I use it a lot for TV etc. So I need a good amp.. Will the CanAmp do for me?

 Thanks
 Jon


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Oh yea, The Heed has both the POWER and finesse to handle any chore you might choose to plug into its headphone socket. I'll just bet you'll be exploring its application with your music because it simply has those qualitys which brings music to life! And the line out is a nice added feature too for your application.
 Music sound tracks in your movies and games would be just stunning. And the rumble of explosions with its depth of bass will put you immersed in the battle at the front lines...

 Specifically its application with the HD-595, as I said above and back a few posts, would be a bit of overkill, due to its ability to drive much more demanding cans to their full potential. However, that is a great potential to have on tap with this amplifier not dictating whichever phone choice you may like to persue in the future. Or even its resale value for that very reason of its wide ranging application, along with its temporary Head-Fi discount being offered through BlackBird Audio, begins to make it an excellent financial decision also.


----------



## daggerlee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Johnny5alv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi

 I'm currently looking for an amp to go with my 595's... After going from the Original Master to the Corda Prehead, I've spotted this Heed CanAmp..

 My question is, will this amp be suitable for TV, DVD and gaming? I don't listen to music on a high end CD player but I use it a lot for TV etc. So I need a good amp.. Will the CanAmp do for me?

 Thanks
 Jon_

 

I believe dw has already covered this, since the HD595s are efficient low impedance they don't really need the Heed to open up, I believe dw liked them fine with the microamp from headroom


----------



## dw6928

yes I did. the 595s and the Microamp now live with a co-worker (sadly) but I really enjoyed the combo together. as Hi-Finthen states, the Heed would be
 magnificent but may be a bit of overkill with the 595s. You will love the Microamp with the Senns. It was a personal favorite for a long time. When you are ready, the Heed and AKG 701s (my current setup) is breathtaking.


----------



## Cuppa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sytner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mine has just arrived at The Sound Gallery, you had any news about yours?_

 

Woo hoo - got home to this in my inbox...

_They landed with us today and will ship out to you tomorrow. I'll confirm
 that tomorrow but it should be with you Saturday or Monday.

 Thanks for your patience

 Tony_


----------



## GASTAN

Do I need some silver solder with it ?
 OR can I use regular ?
 Is it easy to solder it ?
 we have some pen like solder and regular solder material in shop

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PinkFloyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi GASTAN,

 These Pansonics are probably an even better bet and you can get them at schuro.de You'll get the UF4002 or UF4007 there too. I wish they sold those Panasonics in the UK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You'll also get your ELNA Cerafine 100uF or ELNA Silmic 100uF over there. 25V is perfectly good.

 Spec sheet for the Panasonic TS-HA series here_


----------



## GASTAN

jplmk - maybe we can order together (I am in germany)
 and go from there ?

 --G


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GASTAN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do I need some silver solder with it?_

 

All down to you GASTAN, I personally just use good quality 60/40 (22 SWG) stuff.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GASTAN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is it easy to solder it ?_

 

If you can solder it's simple.


----------



## JohnH

Mike,

 The 10,000uF/35V Panasonic TS-HA cap has a 30mm diameter. The cap outline screened on my Canamp measures to be about 25mm and it looks like it a 30mm cap might touch a diode or cap. Panasonic does have a 10,000uF/35V TS-HA cap that is 25mm d x 45mm h, but that may be too tall.

 The 10,000uF/35V dubilier caps that you used appear to fit nicely, weren't those 30mm diameter caps? 

 BTW, have you tried the 22,000uF cap yet?

 Thanks for the updates on your mods, nice work!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PinkFloyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi GASTAN,

 These Pansonics are probably an even better bet and you can get them at schuro.de You'll get the UF4002 or UF4007 there too. I wish they sold those Panasonics in the UK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









 3.13 Euros each Part number: 852661

 You'll also get your ELNA Cerafine 100uF or ELNA Silmic 100uF over there. 25V is perfectly good.

 Spec sheet for the Panasonic TS-HA series here_


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Be interesting to find out the breadboards, which we were told were changed to accommodate the new transformer required other changes to it. Meaning the board Mike is working on and ours here for U.S. export are in fact different as evidenced by the screened cap diameter. Maybe board room taken for a larger transformer?


----------



## JohnH

I was thinking the same thing. Interestingly, the transformer in the newer amps has 2 x 7VA secondaries, while the transformer in Mikes picture has 2 x 6VA secondaries.


----------



## jamato8

Maybe like many regulators, they work better with a higher voltage. I have found that this can improve the sound than working too close to their cutoff of voltage input.


----------



## freakmax

Anybody try the ety er4s with the HEEDCanAmp??
 I would like you to share your experience.
 I 'm thinking of buying the heed amp.
 I will use it with the k701 and the er4s.
 Any thoughts?


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JohnH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mike,

 The 10,000uF/35V Panasonic TS-HA cap has a 30mm diameter. The cap outline screened on my Canamp measures to be about 25mm and it looks like it a 30mm cap might touch a diode or cap. Panasonic does have a 10,000uF/35V TS-HA cap that is 25mm d x 45mm h, but that may be too tall._

 

25mm x 45mm is actually a _perfect_ fit, the dubilier caps I have in are 25mm x 45mm

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JohnH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The 10,000uF/35V dubilier caps that you used appear to fit nicely, weren't those 30mm diameter caps?_

 

No. 25mmD x 45mmH

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JohnH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_BTW, have you tried the 22,000uF cap yet?_

 

Not yet John, will be trying that at a later date.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JohnH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the updates on your mods, nice work!_

 

Cheers.


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Be interesting to find out the breadboards, which we were told were changed to accommodate the new transformer required other changes to it. Meaning the board Mike is working on and ours here for U.S. export are in fact different as evidenced by the screened cap diameter. Maybe board room taken for a larger transformer?_

 

The new transformer won't have reduced the "cap estate" if you look at Miguel's amp you can see the bigger tranny goes back the way toward the fuse..... the cap estate is not compromised at all


----------



## Cuppa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cuppa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Woo hoo - got home to this in my inbox...

They landed with us today and will ship out to you tomorrow. I'll confirm
 that tomorrow but it should be with you Saturday or Monday.

 Thanks for your patience

 Tony_

 

The Heed CanAmp is now in the building, woo-hoo!!!!!

 Off for some serious listening!!!


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cuppa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Heed CanAmp is now in the building, woo-hoo!!!!!

 Off for some serious listening!!!_

 

But not *too* serious, I hope, since indications are that the CanAmp requires a jolly good running-in!

 Congrats!


----------



## Cuppa

I want to enjoy the journey. Watch this space.

 First impressions on the visuals - looks great alongside my Black Glass fronted Meridian 200/203 setup.

 Some pics later...


----------



## Cuppa

Aaarrrrghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

 Just hooked her all up and switched on. Nothing, nada, no light - changed fuse in plug, tried different sockets - still nothing.

 Must be jinxed or going nuts. Had an RA-1 show up DOA and now this three days later!


----------



## dcheming

What is "changed fuse in plug" referring too? I would check the fuse inside the amp, maybe it came loose in transit. Sorry if this is what you meant you checked already.


----------



## Cuppa

UK plugs have fuses inside them


----------



## dcheming

It might be worth it to pop the cover off just to check the internal fuse then. While your in there you could also check to see if your filter caps are soldered with the proper polarity.


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cuppa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Aaarrrrghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

 Just hooked her all up and switched on. Nothing, nada, no light - changed fuse in plug, tried different sockets - still nothing.

 Must be jinxed or going nuts. Had an RA-1 show up DOA and now this three days later!_

 


 Oh no! You're not having a lot of luck Cuppa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Probably the *worst* time of the year for equipment travelling through the postal system too.... pandemonium in some of the sorting offices.

 Totally dead? Have you switched her on at the back of the amp? (there's a little switch)


----------



## Cuppa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PinkFloyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Have you switched her on at the back of the amp? (there's a little switch)_

 

Mike, I know I'm a newb, but ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorted it out - working now. It comes with a funny US/UK adaptor thing and as a last resort I pulled that apart and swapped it with a standard shaver adaptor and hey presto - fired up 1st time. 

 Now to let it burn in a while...


----------



## Cuppa

Straight out of the box I have a sense of what she will be once burned in. For my tastes it needs to 'tighten' up a little in the bass, but the detail and 'presence' is wonderful. Particularly strings and acoustic seems very lifelike. I'll going to leave it on repeat for a few days and come back to it.

 Mike, how long do you reckon to burn in?


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cuppa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mike, I know I'm a newb, but ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorted it out - working now. It comes with a funny US/UK adaptor thing and as a last resort I pulled that apart and swapped it with a standard shaver adaptor and hey presto - fired up 1st time. 

 Now to let it burn in a while..._

 

Aha! Dump that euro to 3 pin convertor Cuppa. Cut it off and fit a good old 3 pin mains plug. Obviously blue = Neutral / Brown = Live. Glad you found the problem


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cuppa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorted it out - working now. It comes with a funny US/UK adaptor thing and as a last resort I pulled that apart and swapped it with a standard shaver adaptor and hey presto - fired up 1st time. 

 Now to let it burn in a while..._

 

Must be quite a relief to have it up and running! 

 Looking forward to your impressions...now how 'bout those piccies while she's running-in?


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_now how 'bout those piccies while she's running-in? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Of what? him moonwalking across the living room in the nude apart from a pair of Grado RS1 on his head or the amp?

 be more specific when requesting piccies


----------



## DennyL

Quote:


 be more specific when requesting piccies 
 

Quite right. He needed to be put in his place.


----------



## jamato8

Please! No more images of guys doing the moonwalk nude with headphones. I have seen enough of these and . . . . .nevermind. 

 What is a piccies?


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Must be quite a relief to have it up and running! 

 Looking forward to your impressions...now how 'bout those piccies while she's running-in? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Indeed, the image in my mind of Carolle Merille struttin' with the Woodied Grados Rs-1 or Rs-2 gettin that Heed burned-in just leaves to much to the imagination...We Demand Piccies gosh dang it ;-}

 *Goes off to contemplate that Rs-2 purchace more seriously*


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cuppa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Some pics later..._

 

Hmmm, da natives be restless on a saturday night.


----------



## daggerlee

too late, the mental images are already burned into my mind


----------



## Artguy

I have enjoyed reading this thread about the synergy of the Heed CanAMP with the 701's, and finally broke down and bought the amp to see what all the fuss was about... Well, right out of the box, the amp brought the 701 out in ways that have to be heard to be believed. After a few days of burning in, they are getting warmer and more tube sounding (in a good way) and settling down to a very very musical sound. I am not a technical listener, rather a fan of great music, and am actually a portrait painter by trade. The only real problem with this amp with the 701's is that I cannot listen and paint at the same time, as the music is just too engaging to concentrate on painting. So, that's the best recommendation I could give. I have the Headfive as well, but the Heed is in a whole other category with the 701's. Maybe I'll use the H5 when I paint, so I can pay attention to the painting I am doing, and save the Heed for strictly listening... Thanks to all the folks who turned me on to this amazing amp. I bought it for $400 including tax and shipping from Kurt at Blue Moon Audio, in Oakland, CA.

http://www.bluemoonaudio.com/products_heed1.php

 I couldn't find the heed anywhere else in stock, so do yourself a big favor and give Kurt a call and buy one of these amazing amps. HO HO HO


----------



## Cuppa

Here's first picture whilst I was setting them up - I'll take some more later of her in situ (no moonwalk ones though)!






 Even after close to 20 hours burn in, to sum up in just one word so far - natural


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cuppa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's first picture whilst I was setting them up - I'll take some more later of her in situ (no moonwalk ones though)!






 Even after close to 20 hours burn in, to sum up in just one word so far - natural_

 

Now _that's_ what is known as "The Moneyshot"! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But just what _are_ those "fabulous footers" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you've got there, Cuppa?


----------



## jamato8

Is that a diy dac? cool.


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is that a diy dac? cool._

 


 It's a Meridian, far from "DIY"


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daggerlee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_too late, the mental images are already burned into my mind_

 

Sorry I could only find a fully clothed moonwalk






 Yeeeee-Haw!


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PinkFloyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's a Meridian, far from "DIY" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I was kidding but I would put my my partial diy Audio Note up against anything digital.


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Artguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, right out of the box, the amp brought the 701 out in ways that have to be heard to be believed. After a few days of burning in, they are getting warmer and more tube sounding (in a good way) and settling down to a very very musical sound. I am not a technical listener, rather a fan of great music, and am actually a portrait painter by trade. The only real problem with this amp with the 701's is that I cannot listen and paint at the same time, as the music is just too engaging to concentrate on painting. So, that's the best recommendation I could give. I have the Headfive as well, but the Heed is in a whole other category with the 701's._

 

I'm looking forward to hearing the 701s at an upcoming meet. Are they an open or closed-back design? It's difficult to tell from the photos I've seen.


----------



## jirams

Has any Heed user done anything to address the fact that there is no crossfeed ?


----------



## daggerlee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm looking forward to hearing the 701s at an upcoming meet. Are they an open or closed-back design? It's difficult to tell from the photos I've seen._

 

they're semiopen, sound leaks but not as much as say Grados, and they don't seal you off from the environment.


----------



## Artguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jirams* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has any Heed user done anything to address the fact that there is no crossfeed ?_

 

Yeah, thinking of adding the corda crossfeed later. I like the extra options of control on that crossfeed and having it separate from the amp allows some flexibility that I like. I know that the total of amp and xfeed costs about what the aria costs, but I like this combo much better. Something to think about...


----------



## Artguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm looking forward to hearing the 701s at an upcoming meet. Are they an open or closed-back design? It's difficult to tell from the photos I've seen._

 

I would say definitely open, so you get some music spillover into the environment, but then again, I can stay connected to phone calls, visitors entering my studio etc, so no biggie. Keep in mind that these cans really really do take some time to burn in. I logged about 450 before I decided they were done cookin... I think its the variable diaphragm that the 701's use. They take some time to really become more flexible and reach their optimum capability. Once they do, and you feed them from a nice source and use the Heed CanAmp, or even H5, Bobs your uncle... Very musical, engaging presentation. Very very nice cans.


----------



## Dexdexter

Thanks for the tutorial, daggerlee and Artguy, I've got a CanAmp on the way and those 701s come up time and time again on this thread, so I'm intrigued by the oft-stated magic of this combination. And aesthetically, I think the 701s are quite simply stunning!


----------



## dw6928

Dex, you know I have lead the charge about the Heed/701 combo magic. I promise you that you will be amazed and pleased. This duo lives up to the hype!


----------



## Cuppa

Nope, not DIY. Meridian 200 transport and Meridian 203 DAC (both circa 1990 and owned since new). I think the transport still does the business, but the DAC must be bettered these days - probably my next source upgrade.

 The footers are some oak that a colleague turned for me. Meridian boxes have 4 rubber feet and I've always preferred the idea of 3 feet on stuff, especially if the surface isn't flat.

 It's been running all day with me out, so I'll settle down later for the next session.


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dex, you know I have lead the charge about the Heed/701 combo magic._

 

And soon to be master of the Dark Side 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with those new Senns...


----------



## dw6928

I don't see the 701s quaking in fear!!


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cuppa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The footers are some oak that a colleague turned for me. Meridian boxes have 4 rubber feet and I've always preferred the idea of 3 feet on stuff, especially if the surface isn't flat._

 

And very nice they are. Do they make any discernible sonic difference?


----------



## PinkFloyd

What 'phones are you using Cuppa?


----------



## Cuppa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PinkFloyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What 'phones are you using Cuppa?_

 

Heh, heh, wondering when anyone would ask. At the moment my only phones are Shure e4c IEMs. Good WAF as the missus can't hear them and I can't hear her either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have a pair of Grado GS1000 coming, but was toying with the idea of getting either the AKG K701 or the Senn HD650. Both seem about the same UK price and want them to go with the Canamp as an alternative to the GS-1000.


----------



## dw6928

I have 650s arriving tomorrow to join my 701s and Heed. I'll let you know which
 "synergize" better.


----------



## Cuppa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have 650s arriving tomorrow to join my 701s and Heed. I'll let you know which
 "synergize" better._

 

Thanks


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have 650s arriving tomorrow to join my 701s and Heed. I'll let you know which
 "synergize" better._

 

So it's Showdown at the Heed Corral! Are the 650 and 701 of similar impedance?


----------



## daggerlee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So it's Showdown at the Heed Corral! Are the 650 and 701 of similar impedance?_

 

the 650's are 300 ohms and quite efficiednt, the 701s are 67 ohms and quite inefficient. so no, not really...I have heard the heed was 'voiced' for the 650s, so it'll be interesting to see.


----------



## PFKMan23

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daggerlee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the 650's are 300 ohms and quite efficiednt, the 701s are 67 ohms and quite inefficient._

 

The K701s are 62 omhs


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Well in terms of cans which have that elusive quality of "Synergy" with the Heed; I can tell you the 701s sonic potential were fully energized by the pairing, being still very balanced across the freqs yet with great dynamics. Highly recommended; There IS no lack of Bass in this can when coupled to the Heed, as it becomes fully articulated with control.

 I have a Grado RS-2 to be delivered soon, selected for its forward leaning presentation and their reported synergy with my MAD Ear+ Purist HD amplifier. So naturaly, I'll report back here how well it also pairs to the Heed CA .


----------



## TKO

Head-Fiers,

 I have a Heed Canamp on order and was wondering if anyone has used the analog output from the Heed? Is it a direct pass-thru circuit or is it amplified? 

 I plan on feeding it an Entech Number Cruncher 203.2 output for headphone listening but wouldn't mind trunking the same signal off to a home theatre receiver.

 Any information greatly appreciated.

 Thanks in advance.

 Cheers.


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daggerlee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the 650's are 300 ohms and quite efficiednt, the 701s are 67 ohms and quite inefficient._

 

A most interesting contradiction.

 So, for the more technically inept folks such as myself, what are the other factors determining efficiency other than impedance? Driver sensitivity?

 For example, my Ultrasone PROline 2500 are 40 ohms yet cannot be driven by my iPod, while my KSC75 are 60 ohms and have no problem at all.


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TKO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a Heed Canamp on order and was wondering if anyone has used the analog output from the Heed? Is it a direct pass-thru circuit or is it amplified? _

 

Tony, to the best of my knowledge, it is a direct pass-thru, as it was designed to work in conjunction with the tape monitor-loop in regular hi-fi systems.


----------



## dw6928

does everyone want the Heed shootout with or without a proper burn. Some say the cans don't even need it. I am very burn in prone. The Heed needed it, the 701s needed it, my Grados needed it. What is the consensus in this very small group?


----------



## TKO

Dexdexter,

 thanks for the quick reply. Much appreciated.

 I was hoping that was the case.

 Cheers.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Tony, to the best of my knowledge, it is a direct pass-thru, as it was designed to work in conjunction with the tape monitor-loop in regular hi-fi systems._


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_does everyone want the Heed shootout with or without a proper burn. Some say the cans don't even need it. I am very burn in prone. The Heed needed it, the 701s needed it, my Grados needed it. What is the consensus in this very small group?_

 

I think your instincts are correct. Give the Senns a proper run-in and become familiar with them before you attempt any critical listening. CanAmp owners and prospective CanAmp owners alike have through necessity learned to be a patient lot!


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_does everyone want the Heed shootout with or without a proper burn. Some say the cans don't even need it. I am very burn in prone. The Heed needed it, the 701s needed it, my Grados needed it. What is the consensus in this very small group?_

 

Well, you could give your initial thoughts on the HD-650s; Then after a few days of both acclimating yourself to (the shock of) their presentation, allowing for a 50hr psychotropic & electromechanical break-in; You would then have something to say in detail, without caveats to break-in as yet resolved. And I suppose your impressions of them with the Heed will cross over to your referance in comparison, the 701s either subconsciously or purposely in your writting...


----------



## dw6928

I am not sure I am that smart or well educated for said task


----------



## Hoppergrass

for a fair comparison i'd let them burn in for sure. my "out of the box" impression of the 701s was: "uh oh. did i just waste $320?" but that thought dissipated quickly after a listen 12.5 days later!

 sg


----------



## Hoppergrass

dw6928...i was reading back through this thread just for the heck of it. how are the knees post surgery?

 sg


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Tony, to the best of my knowledge, it is a direct pass-thru,..._

 


 Yes, kind of the same system used by Musical Fidelity on the X-Can V2 and V3.


----------



## kensuki

...


----------



## Dexdexter

Update on The Wait:

 I have just received an e-mail from Alpar at Heed Audio explaining that the CanAmps bound for Brussels remain in line for shipment _behind_ the next batches for the UK and the States, so I _might_ receive mine just before Xmas. 

 Sigh.


----------



## Dexdexter

And this from Alpar, who requested I pass it along here:

  Quote:


 Regarding our 3-year warranty, I am pleased to report that it is now indeed universal. When I spoke to Bob at Profundo about the matter, he instantly agreed to make the necessary adjustment and also to apply it _retroactively_ to all Heed product previously sold in the U.S.


----------



## procreate

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_[…] so I might receive mine just before Xmas._

 

{egotistic mode on }Well in time for the meet!



{egotistic mode off }
 Before Christmas is still good, right, so you have time to play with it? (Waiting for a Xin amp mellows you out.





)


----------



## Cuppa

The Heed has been amplifying Tracy Chapman's debut album on continuous loop since Saturday AM.

 The bass which grew round and bloated/bloomed 24 hours ago seems to have returned to normality this morning. I've never listened critically to a burn in before, so this is an interesting journey.

 Whilst I've heard a little more detail from this album via my speaker setup, the listening experience draws you in - magical and dreamy - makes me think of the Cadburys Caramel TV advert years ago with the hot bunny (UK head-fiers will get this I'm sure)


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *procreate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_{egotistic mode on }Well in time for the meet!



{egotistic mode off }
 Before Christmas is still good, right, so you have time to play with it? (Waiting for a Xin amp mellows you out.





)_

 

Heh-Heh, yes, it should be well burned-in for the Meet, Charles. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In the meantime, I'll just have to make due with my Go-Vibe V5S, which, Belgian post willing, should be arriving any day now.


----------



## procreate

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In the meantime, I'll just have to make due with my Go-Vibe V5S, which, Belgian post willing, should be arriving any day now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

What a coincidence. I received mine (well, a stock version) today. I actually bought this amp "just to tie me over" waiting for the Xin Feng SM4LE, but even straight out of the box, what a difference it makes over a stock iPod. Unbelievable. 

 I'm just wondering: How much would y'all give to be in my position again, huh?


----------



## dw6928

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hoppergrass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_dw6928...i was reading back through this thread just for the heck of it. how are the knees post surgery?

 sg_

 

thank you for your post: it goes slowly, after all I turned 55 today! The surgeon figured about 4-6 weeks and I am at 4. I also had a torn MCL thrown into the surgery which gets aggravated by the surgery itself. The good news is the 
 surgery is over and there is less pain and more mobility. Don't let the kids play college football!!


----------



## Hoppergrass

happy birthday. i get your meaning about the sports. i've played something (basketball, baseball, or softball) pretty much year around from age 15 until i retired at 31 after having minor knee trouble in my late 20s. now i'm a golfer!


----------



## GASTAN

Somebody (I guess mrarroyo) stated, that CanAmp is quite good for K1000.
 I wonder what cabling is suggested to get, when I currently only have CanAmp, but aspiring to get fullsize amplifier to power K1000 and future speakers. (Some tip for european amplifier?)

 best regards

 --G


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Excellent development indeed, I am pleased!

 Regarding our 3-year warranty, I am pleased to report that it is now indeed universal. When I spoke to Bob at Profundo about the matter, he instantly agreed to make the necessary adjustment and also to apply it retroactively to all Heed product previously sold in the U.S.





  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thank you for your post: it goes slowly, after all I turned 55 today! The surgeon figured about 4-6 weeks and I am at 4. I also had a torn MCL thrown into the surgery which gets aggravated by the surgery itself. The good news is the 
 surgery is over and there is less pain and more mobility. Don't let the kids play college football!!_

 

Glad to hear of your progress being made Wayne;

 Be well,
 Bill


----------



## Dexdexter

Happy Birthday, Wayne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice to hear you're on the mend!


----------



## dw6928

thank you for you kind words and I still love those icons!!


----------



## Kees

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GASTAN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Somebody (I guess mrarroyo) stated, that CanAmp is quite good for K1000.
 I wonder what cabling is suggested to get, when I currently only have CanAmp, but aspiring to get fullsize amplifier to power K1000 and future speakers. (Some tip for european amplifier?)

 best regards

 --G_

 

Looks like there is going to be a test with K1000 + Heed Obelisk integrated amp at the meet in Terneuzen in Feb.


----------



## PinkFloyd

Just noticed it was your Birthday Wayne so Happy Birthday To You! Have a great day


----------



## dw6928

To my fellow Heed posters: your kind words have made this
 birthday special. Thank you all! Wayne


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kees* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looks like there is going to be a test with K1000 + Heed Obelisk integrated amp at the meet in Terneuzen in Feb._

 

This be one the relevant posts from that thread concerning the K-1000 and the Heed Audio Obelisk:

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OK, my dealer should have the new Heed Obelisk integrated by then. I'm sure I can borrow it.











 It has only been available in Germany on a limited basis for the past few months, but it's been selling like crazy there and will soon be released worldwide. I heard it at the Bristol and Heathrow hi-fi shows and it's really quite astonishing for a half-width sized, entry-level integrated.

 Should be much easier to bring than my two-box preamp and monoblocks!_

 

It's gonna be interesting to see how _this_ Heed plays K-1000 stylee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Any chance you can make the meet, GASTAN?


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Yea, i'm also somewhat interested in the Oblisk ...However, I think with recent developments with the Heed CanAmp I'll wait until it develops a reliability history. I did inquire about the Heed intergrated when I last spoke to Dan at Blackbird Audio with referance to my shipping this intermittently operating CanAmp back to him, (which shouldn't cost me to much for shipping + insurance) .

 I'm sure likewise, the sound quality of the Oblisk when playing will impress. I'll be watching for threads of its praise, which will certainly follow from its wider circulation, I'm sure of it!


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yea, i'm also somewhat interested in the Oblisk ...However, I think with recent developments with the Heed CanAmp I'll wait until it develops a reliability history. I did inquire about the Heed intergrated when I last spoke to Dan at Blackbird Audio with referance to my shipping this intermittently operating CanAmp back to him, (which shouldn't cost me to much for shipping + insurance) .

 I'm sure likewise, the sound quality of the Oblisk when playing will impress. I'll be watching for threads of its praise, which will certainly follow from its wider circulation, I'm sure of it!_

 


 The Obelisk has got a very long track record.. used to be the Ion obelisk, a very highly respected amp... didn't HEED take over Ion? One thing I do know is the great UK designer Richard Hay was responsible for most of these designs so reliability is pretty much not something to worry about.


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PinkFloyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Obelisk has got a very long track record.. used to be the Ion obelisk, a very highly respected amp... didn't HEED take over Ion?_

 

Not exactly, PF. Ion ultimately failed in the late '90s but Heed have maintained their close relationship with Richard Hay, who is currently on-board as Consultant Emeritus.

 And with his help, the New Obelisk, while retaining the basic sonic signature of the original, is more powerful and boasts a more refined preamp section.


----------



## dw6928

The 650s have arrived and are running out of the Heed. As they sit next to 
 the 701s, I have, indeed, had a happy birthday!


----------



## Cuppa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sytner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mine has just arrived at The Sound Gallery, you had any news about yours?_

 

Sytner, have you collected yours? How's it sounding for you?


----------



## askoe

Would the Heed canamp make my gs1000 shine. I am currently using the RA1 and I can hear the gs1000's crying out for more power at times?


----------



## Sytner

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cuppa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sytner, have you collected yours? How's it sounding for you?_

 

I did yeah. I'm enjoying sound - there's more details, less sibilance and a wider soundstage than with my Yamaha AX640 (Receiver). Also, the definition of individual instruments (is there a proper word for this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) particularly impressed me compared to using the receiver.

 I'm using HD650s and I have to admit I miss knocking out some of the bass like I did with the receiver, for some tracks it's just too much for me. I'm seriously considering picking up some K701s to complement the 650s at the moment.


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not exactly, PF. Ion ultimately failed in the late '90s but Heed have maintained their close relationship with Richard Hay, who is currently on-board as Consultant Emeritus.

 And with his help, the New Obelisk, while retaining the basic sonic signature of the original, is more powerful and boasts a more refined preamp section._

 

Sorry, must have got my wires tangled somewhere. I stand corrected.


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The 650s have arrived and are running out of the Heed. As they sit next to 
 the 701s, I have, indeed, had a happy birthday!_

 

Wayne, how's it going with the 650s?


----------



## vai-777

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sytner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I did yeah. I'm enjoying sound - there's more details, less sibilance and a wider soundstage than with my Yamaha AX640 (Receiver). Also, the definition of individual instruments (is there a proper word for this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) particularly impressed me compared to using the receiver.

 I'm using HD650s and I have to admit I miss knocking out some of the bass like I did with the receiver, for some tracks it's just too much for me. I'm seriously considering picking up some K701s to complement the 650s at the moment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Are you saying there is too much bass with the HEED.

 when using the 650s


----------



## dw6928

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wayne, how's it going with the 650s?_

 

Hey Dex,
 still burning in...at about 150 hours. They sound delicious with the Heed, very full and detailed. A bit more bottom end than with the Heed so far but I suspect that will soften after they burn a little more. I am still a "fanboy" of this amp. It
 seems to only get better as it matures and it handles two of the favored headphones of this forum (650/701) with ease and grace. The clarity of instrumentation is at times startling!


----------



## dw6928

after I made the above post I just A/B the two headphones (650/701) through the Heed, stopping a particular song, switching headphones, back and forth and so on. The end result: the 701 has twice the soundstage of the 650s. The Sennheiser sound is like you are in a recording studio, the AKG like you are on stage in a concert hall. What a difference.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_after I made the above post I just A/B the two headphones (650/701) through the Heed, stopping a particular song, switching headphones, back and forth and so on. The end result: the 701 has twice the soundstage of the 650s. The Sennheiser sound is like you are in a recording studio, the AKG like you are on stage in a concert hall. What a difference._

 

I did the same with the HD600 vs. the K701 and found the K701 much more entertaining and "listenable" with the Heed.


----------



## daggerlee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I did the same with the HD600 vs. the K701 and found the K701 much more entertaining and "listenable" with the Heed._

 

Strange as was the heed not 'voiced' with Senns, as it was sold pretty much only in Germany for its first three years of production. Guess you just can't beat a good design


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_after I made the above post I just A/B the two headphones (650/701) through the Heed, stopping a particular song, switching headphones, back and forth and so on. The end result: the 701 has twice the soundstage of the 650s. The Sennheiser sound is like you are in a recording studio, the AKG like you are on stage in a concert hall. What a difference._

 

Wayne, do you think you'll be keeping the 650s around? Are there any aspects about them that trump the 701?


----------



## dw6928

oh I'll be keeping them...I plan to use the 650s with one amp and the 701s with the other in different areas of the house. Trump? I guess to some. It is the kind of situation where when you are listening
 to the 701s they are it. When you go the to the 650s you see all of the wonderful aspects it has.
 They are so wonderfully different and such high quality products, I could never part with either.
 The H5 is the only questionmark in this mix. I prefer the Heed with both headphones. The H5 is fine
 with AKG, not as much with Sennheiser (too much bloat). Someday I may trade the H5 for a more
 portable amp but for now all is well in NYC.


----------



## eitook

must.........resist........temptation............. ..........
 HEADFI WHY DO YOU DO THIS TO ME? WHY?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 pinky: where would be the best place to get the heed in the UK? t-source? 250 quid


----------



## choariwap

huh? why was pink banned? such a shame, i always find his posts informative and amusing


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *choariwap* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_huh? why was pink banned? such a shame, i always find his posts informative and amusing_

 

Against forum rules to discuss this matter, "banned member status"....

 Although, we don't know if he was even... He decided to say good bye, as you can find in his last posts archived in his profile, I believe. 
 He never did say he was banned.


----------



## shigzeo

Today, after a long day at work where fiddling on windows came up with a great find: internet explorer 7 breaks microsoft access - meant finding wonderful back alleys of neglected work to do instead while the techies decided that microsoft should make more room for microsoft products; my heed arrived.

 It was in my garage, nicely on top of the freezer, what a wonderful sighting. I thought the freezer was an eye-sore these many years, so thank God that the Heed sat atop it in its very well packaged box. A small trip to The Source to get a European to American standard consent plug, I got to work. First, with my shuffle - then with my SD-SG11 and finally with my USB Transit as that is as good as it gets for me now. 

*Shuffle (2G)*
 This little machine has much bass to begin with and can with aplomp aplenty, make my DT880's shine, however, the bass was a good deal lower and and presented itself more clearly from not only the sides and front of my head, but seemingly from the back, slightly trailing my ears. What a wonderful bit of added soundstage I thought. When turning the volume up to high and pausing the shuffle, gaining the heed to about 6pm, there is some fuzz in the works mainly the shuffle I assume, but I would hope that the amp would contribute to that. -- though very sadly positioned in the hifi world, this was a great bit of cheap and decently pocket-danger to create a nice head-fill. Only Trance is allowed on this little darling, so today as all of this week, DJ Tiesto's 'In My Memory' and 'In Search of Sunrise' 1-3 were brought much more into the club and out of the CD than without the Heed. I am more surrounded and these DT880's which I have loved for the detail in Trance also were happy to serve up much bass, very good. 

*SD-SG11 (2001)*
 This machine has been a favourite of mine since well the date listed above for its smoothness despite the fact it is SS. With these headphones and the Heed, the emphasis that Sharp has for bass was immediately noticeable. It was deep, not uber controlled, but very nice with u2's Joshua Tree CD. Of course, Depeche Mode made it to the mix and serves nicely with the combo. The line out of the Sharp machine has some noise to it, but I knew that before and never worried. With the Heed at anything above 80% gain, the audible noise was amplified by a good 10% above base, but overall very acceptable. Intruments overall come more foreward with this combo versus the shuffle (should I even wonder?!). I have not listened to any trance yet with this combination, but with IDM, it sings as it is deep, powerful yet not too waking. Great ride ahead and cannot wait to add a little Ibiza to the mix.

*M-Audio Transit*
 So far, this has been my most neutral setup as I thought. The transit for the price has been one of the best little gems I have heard from a computer mainly for the very low noise floor that is only audible with my UM2's. It served up very well for all genre I have paired it with the Heed thus far and being attached to my computer, is easier to do gain/eq switches in software. With the Heed, the sound is slightly smoother, to a good degree or bad yet, I am not sure, but it certainly is more of what I have liked in my DT880's - the bass brought forward a bit more is very deep, yet still in typcial DT880 fashion, not at the bass of the neck leading into the head, but more around it creating space. The Heed brings these headphones even more out as witnessed with the shuffle. I hadn't time to compare that with the SD-SG11, it is nearly Christmas you see! Highs are not as sparkly with the Heed and I am waiting to see how I burn into the sound of this presentation. 

 Whatever the source and whatever the gain, there is nothing but pure music at any volume with the Heed. There is no crisplies at the high end when the gain is raised even to 100% on any source. The soundstage is bigger and my DT880's are slightly more laid back. Bass is improved for depth, but I've only been listening for a few hours and am near a computer that barks like a dog, so let me come back in a bit with better news on the transit combo. 

 Overall, how can one go wrong? This is a powerful and yet clean amplifier that can satisfy the hunger of my DT880 which I think is at times insatiable. HD600 will come in a few weeks, I need to get over the dire straits of Christmas over-eating and Utopia Wars. Cheers!


----------



## Dexdexter

shigzeo, thanks for taking time out to post your early impressions. When I take time out to read through them a few more times, perhaps I will actually understand them.

 Enjoy your CanAmp!


----------



## dw6928

stock is rising on the 650s. they are wonderful now that they've settled in.
 is there any headphone this heed doesn't love?


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_is there any headphone this heed doesn't love?_

 

I think you have found a new calling in life, Wayne...time to get busy!


----------



## dw6928

and that is? Hey Dex, have a happy holiday season, Wayne


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_and that is?_

 

...why, finding the headphone that the heed doesn't love! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey Dex, have a happy holiday season, Wayne_

 

Right back at ya, Wayne, happy joyous to you and yours!

 Cheers, Dex


----------



## dw6928

the joys of the holiday season for me: the 650/701/Heed shootout!


----------



## daveDerek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Against forum rules to discuss this matter, "banned member status"...._

 

really?!?! why should that be? wouldn't it make sense to share what sort of things are deemed so unacceptable as to ban a member? that would seem to me to be beneficial and in the interests of both the moderators as well as the general community. sorry for going off topic but this seems very curious to me and any elucidation would be welcome.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daveDerek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_really?!?! why should that be? wouldn't it make sense to share what sort of things are deemed so unacceptable as to ban a member? that would seem to me to be beneficial and in the interests of both the moderators as well as the general community. sorry for going off topic but this seems very curious to me and any elucidation would be welcome._

 

PM or e-mail the moderators or the admin... Or are you looking to be banned ;-}

 I keed, I keed....


----------



## Gradofan2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daveDerek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_really?!?! why should that be? wouldn't it make sense to share what sort of things are deemed so unacceptable as to ban a member? that would seem to me to be beneficial and in the interests of both the moderators as well as the general community. sorry for going off topic but this seems very curious to me and any elucidation would be welcome._

 

Are you familiar with the "Soup Nazi" of Seinfeld fame???

 "Not that there's anything wrong with that."


----------



## Hoppergrass

NO POSTS FOR YOU! COME BACK! ONE YEAR!


----------



## accro

Okay, so this amp blows head-fiers minds, but where's the Grados? impressions of Canamp + Grado setups.


----------



## carlosgp

I should not be posting this because I will receive the amp on christmas and in theory I have not been listening to it at all, but...
 With about 200 hours of burn-in, this morning my HF-1s sounded t-e-r-r-i-f-i-c. Very energetic. At the 300€ mark I think this amp has no rival at all with grados. I can not be more explicit because I only did a brief listening to check the amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
 My thanks to Pink Floyd, mrarroyo, Hi-Finthen and especially dw6928 for being so enthusiastic about this amp...


----------



## khbaur330162

Finally some impressions with a can of the low impedance, high sensitivity combination... Meh. I had been looking at one of these for a little while, but it sort of lost its luster with me. I would, however, be very interested to see one go head to head with one of RudiStor's offerings.


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *carlosgp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I should not be posting this because I will receive the amp on christmas and in theory I have not been listening to it at all, but...
 With about 200 hours of burn-in, this morning my HF-1s sounded t-e-r-r-i-f-i-c._

 

Just imagine how nice it's all gonna sound once the wrapping comes off!


----------



## dw6928

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *carlosgp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I should not be posting this because I will receive the amp on christmas and in theory I have not been listening to it at all, but...
 With about 200 hours of burn-in, this morning my HF-1s sounded t-e-r-r-i-f-i-c. Very energetic. At the 300€ mark I think this amp has no rival at all with grados. I can not be more explicit because I only did a brief listening to check the amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
 My thanks to Pink Floyd, mrarroyo, Hi-Finthen and especially dw6928 for being so enthusiastic about this amp..._

 

you are very welcome. My opinion of this amp has not changed not has any of the luster come off the beautiful black box! Happy Holidays to all in the Heed Camp.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *khbaur330162* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Finally some impressions with a can of the low impedance, high sensitivity combination... Meh. I had been looking at one of these for a little while, but it sort of lost its luster with me. I would, however, be very interested to see one go head to head with one of RudiStor's offerings._

 

Perhaps I could offer my opinion / experience, to address these concerns. The Heed reveals no indications of not driving my RS-2s other than to their full potential due to mismatch of low impedance / high sensitivity with this powerful amplifier. The Heed fully awakens both the 701s and RS-2s presentation with authority and clarity without any glare or grain introduced.

 I do know what both cans sound like when not optimally driven by my experience with either of them driven by my Mapletree, when I choose to utilize the preamp function out of the MAD simultaneously. In that case, the bass presentation becomes a bit flabby at times and the HFs can present grain. Disconnect the preamp out and the MAD presents none of these subtle abnormalitys in the same materials presentation. This would be difficult to detect and perhaps thought of to reside elsewhere in the signals chain, or even in the material itself without the availability to A/B and experiment.

 Point being, the Heed exhibits none of these negitive subtle sonic abnormalitys due to underdriving either of theses two cans, even when utilizing its line out function simultaneously and then disconnected to test for the same; Which I have an ear for by purposefully inducing an underdriven event to happen with the MAD.


----------



## daggerlee

Modded my Heed today as per PinkFloyd's instructions. Used two of those Panasonic TS-HA caps recommended earlier (make sure you get the right sizes) and two Nichicon 100uf 25V caps. Digikey was out of the 35V caps, I noticed that the ones I replaced were actually 35V caps, but as these Nichicons were 'audio' rated and were bigger, I dropped them in anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So far, Pinkfloyd is right, these make the Heed sound like its on steroids. From a brief impression I immediately noticed there's more 'presence' to the instruments, more power. It's more commanding now than it was before, sorry I'm not that good at expressing how it feels in audiophilic terms, let's just say there was indeed a noticeable improvement. 

 For those who want to do the mod, my Heed had hex nut screws, I got around this by using Torx heads, make sure you get the T6 and T8 heads. The smaller of the two will be needed to unscrew the pot, the bigger will be needed to unscrew the hex screws.

 As a side effect, I noticed that the Heed now runs cooler than it did before! The larger caps are probably responsible.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Very cool daggerlee, and congrats on the self mod improved CanAmp, per PinkFloyds instructions!

 Most very tempting ;-}

 Enjoy~


----------



## accro

Hi-Finthen thanks for the impressions, it was really needed!


----------



## shigzeo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_shigzeo, thanks for taking time out to post your early impressions. When I take time out to read through them a few more times, perhaps I will actually understand them.

 Enjoy your CanAmp! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 hmmm, just doing a small heed and hd600 runout now, great synergy. im sorry my english (first and second language) is not intelligible... i've got to work on that. my friends, co-workers etc all say that i am a bit vague or flabby when speaking, so, i get it. anyway, in any language, if there is a translation for perfect, i would suggest inputting 'canamp' in that place. so far, my fav phone is the dt880 with this friend, but the hd600 do get a little more play time with it than without it!


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_anyway, in any language, if there is a translation for perfect, i would suggest inputting 'canamp' in that place._

 

Now, that couldn't be easier to understand! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But seriously, shigzeo, I really do appreciate your earlier impressions and did read them through again. I certainly couldn't dream of posting in anything other than my native language, so I commend you for sharing your thoughts with us here. Please keep 'em coming!


----------



## vo328

Head-fi got me again... Heed on the way.


----------



## spacemanspliff

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vo328* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Head-fi got me again... Heed on the way. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

How??? I can't find one for love or $$!!


----------



## dw6928

I waited several months for the first round and was fabulously rewarded by
 the best amp for the buck out there! Place your orders and hang in there.
 I have not heard one ill comment yet (I'm sure someone will have to spoil the party someday)


----------



## vo328

Hanging in there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I see lots of mod activity for the CanAmp, and am wondering how long it'll take before the modbug makes me open 'er up and start changing caps...


----------



## dw6928

let it impress you with its original design for a good long while before tinkering.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I waited several months for the first round and was fabulously rewarded by
 the best amp for the buck out there! Place your orders and hang in there.
 I have not heard one ill comment yet (I'm sure someone will have to spoil the party someday)_


----------



## vo328

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_let it impress you with its original design for a good long while before tinkering._

 

For sure. I fully plan to really understand the sound signature of this amp before I decide on modding. Knowing myself, it's inevitable though, at some point. For now, my HR Micro + HD650 are going continue making sweet sounds together until their new friend arrives.


----------



## shigzeo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vo328* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For sure. I fully plan to really understand the sound signature of this amp before I decide on modding. Knowing myself, it's inevitable though, at some point. For now, my HR Micro + HD650 are going continue making sweet sounds together until their new friend arrives. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 i think i am the first 'canadian' to have gotten a heed, i could be wrong though... a wait that was more worthwhile than any i have weltered under before. alpar was a genious to deal with - took about 2 weeks longer than he hoped, but receiving it was receiving 3 more speakers in the rear and side of my dt880. market speak '3d soundstage'... experiencial and listening speak: '3d soundstage, bass that you could just suck on for a while and that damn sexy black sheer'... it is as good as you have read, just keep on salivating because no manner of saying 'it won't be as good as they say' will prepare you for how good it really is...

 enjoy it alls


----------



## Hoppergrass

ah you guys are killing me. i ordered mine 11/3 through dan at blackbird audio. last word from dan last week was that the still hadn't left heed, but should any day. the wait is killing me. but i will say that dan has been a pleasure. he sends out occasional emails to inform us waiters that he's still on top of things and will ship out as soon as he receives. that's one thing i've been really pleased about with this forum, every business i've found through this site has top-notch customer service.


----------



## vo328

I've really gotten used to the crossfeed on my HR Micro and am wondering how this will affect my impression of the Heed. Anyone care to comment?


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vo328* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've really gotten used to the crossfeed on my HR Micro and am wondering how this will affect my impression of the Heed. Anyone care to comment?_

 

 I would believe, this would be a very personal sensitivity; Personally, I have the feature on the HeadFive, although I understand its implimentation is softer/slighter crossfeed than headrooms, I don't miss it at all. this would also be recording dependant also, of course even when its used... 

 I know Wayne had the micro stack, and perhaps he will chime in better than I with your model specifically.

 I do know what PinkFloyd meant now, when he reported the heed has almost a DSP quality to its sonic presentation, which is very unique... There really is something special about its presentation other than its power and control over the drivers with alot left on the volume pot ... It really does need to be heard to be appreciated. I gladly give up the crossfade in exchange...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope this helps some~


----------



## dw6928

As Bill posted, I had the Microstack and the crossfeed. My Heed gives me
 so much more that I truly never miss any crossfeed. When I had the H5 (an excellent amp by the way w/701s!), I used the crossfeed but it was of no real consequence to my enjoyability. I know I sound like a broken record, but everytime I plug a different set of headphones into the Heed (in my case 701s and 650s) it just brings out the best that headphone is known for. Never once have I "been looking for something" the Heed does not provide. Those who are waiting (I waited 2 months on the first shipment) keep reading this huge thread over and over until they arrive. I think I read PinkFloyd and Mrarroyo's early post a hundred times until the amp arrived!


----------



## jirams

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would believe, this would be a very personal sensitivity; Personally, I have the feature on the HeadFive, although I understand its implimentation is softer/slighter crossfeed than headrooms, I don't miss it at all. this would also be recording dependant also, of course even when its used... 

 I know Wayne had the micro stack, and perhaps he will chime in better than I with your model specifically.

 I do know what PinkFloyd meant now, when he reported the heed has almost a DSP quality to its sonic presentation, which is very unique... There really is *something special about its presentation *other than its power and control over the drivers with alot left on the volume pot ... It really does need to be heard to be appreciated. I gladly give up the crossfade in exchange...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope this helps some~_

 

Could it be that the Heed adds its own 'crosfeed' due to some (unintentional) channel crosstalk ?


----------



## dw6928

judging from the posts by the men that made this amp, very little appears to
 be unintentional but I will email them and ask.


----------



## daggerlee

I don't think theres any channel crosstalk - I just played an old 60s stereo album (Bob Dylan's self titled) and it remained as unlistenable as ever, with his voice all the way on the leftside


----------



## dw6928

isn't it wild how a track will, out of nowhere, suddenly explode out of either the left or right? it is like they never mixed tracks in the 60s.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jirams* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Could it be that the Heed adds its own 'crosfeed' due to some (unintentional) channel crosstalk ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

 Hi again,
 This 'Something Special about its presentation" I refer to is more akin to a very subtle enhanced ambiance factor (similar to DSP, but much much less) although not a crossfeed effect. Again, subtle yet noticable on certain material more so than others; and in that regard it is somewhat similar to Meiers crossfeed in that it is hardly noticable yet pleasurable to the presentation. Yet again, this is done with power and control over the drivers, which is appearent in terms of transient response and a fullness to the materials presentation. It simply sound GREAT as it was designed to intentionally!
 Hope this is helpful in the effort to transpose into words what is being heard with the Heed CanAmp in my system with all my phones...


----------



## jirams

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi again,
 This *'Something Special about its presentation*" I refer to is more akin to a very subtle enhanced ambiance factor (similar to DSP, but much much less) although not a crossfeed effect. Again, subtle yet noticable on certain material more so than others; and in that regard it is somewhat similar to Meiers crossfeed in that it is hardly noticable yet pleasurable to the presentation. Yet again, this is done with power and control over the drivers, which is appearent in terms of transient response and a fullness to the materials presentation. It simply sound GREAT as it was designed to intentionally!
 Hope this is helpful in the effort to transpose into words what is being heard with the Heed CanAmp in my system with all my phones... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I expect to be able to hear a sample of this much applauded amp soon. I hope all this adulation is totally wrong and exagerated, otherwise my finances may be challenged again


----------



## dw6928

the praise for this amp is so overwhelming I think you will not regret it.


----------



## Artguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi again,
 This 'Something Special about its presentation" I refer to is more akin to a very subtle enhanced ambiance factor (similar to DSP, but much much less) although not a crossfeed effect. Again, subtle yet noticable on certain material more so than others; and in that regard it is somewhat similar to Meiers crossfeed in that it is hardly noticable yet pleasurable to the presentation. Yet again, this is done with power and control over the drivers, which is appearent in terms of transient response and a fullness to the materials presentation. It simply sound GREAT as it was designed to intentionally!
 Hope this is helpful in the effort to transpose into words what is being heard with the Heed CanAmp in my system with all my phones... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Well, let me join in on this lovefest for the CanAmp. I am listening to it right now feed from the Sony SCD-CE595 which I recommend as well for SACD as well as plain vanilla CDs (bought the CD player for $75 reconditioned.) I also listen to audio ripped lossless from my Mac G5 and it sounds great as well that way. I also had a H5 which sounded good as well, but once I met the CanAmp, it was love at first listen. With my well broken-in AKG 701's this amp does wonders with jazz, female and male vocalists, New Age, Folk and Classical. Also works for Rock and Pop, but less of a fan of those genres as I age... I am so much a fan of this amp that I am thinking of buying another for use at home, as I use this one at work in the studio. 

 I dont think that there is an ounce of flab or hype in this amp. It doesnt need crossfeed for some reason that escapes me technically but not sonically. It wakes up the 701's and makes them perform the music like you are right there in the front row. Well done, Heed.


----------



## Gradofan2

How does it sound with the Senns...

 Does it wake them up???

 Is it bright enough to brighten them up???

 Or, are the highs too rolled off???


----------



## dw6928

let's put it this way: for a long time all I heard about Sennheiser/HD650 was this "veil". You run your Sennheisers out of a Heed and veil is not in your vocabulary.
 Yes it brightens them up but not to the point of harshness. The Heed does nothing in excess, as I have posted ad nauseum, it only makes whatever headphone it is mated with sound to its absolute best potential/


----------



## Slides

Where can I buy it from in the US? And how much much is it?


----------



## dw6928

Dan @ www.blackbirdaudio.com....I believe it is $360 now. There is a fairly long
 delivery time due to demand.


----------



## Dexdexter

I received news today that I'm about 1 week to 10 days from finally joining Club CanAmp...can't hardly wait!


----------



## Slides

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dan @ www.blackbirdaudio.com....I believe it is $360 now. There is a fairly long
 delivery time due to demand._

 

That sucks, the long wait time that is. But will he ship to NJ?


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Slides* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That sucks, the long wait time that is. But will he ship to NJ?_

 

What exit?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Is it really THAT bad in N.J. these days???
 Seriously, I'm sure Dan will even ship to New Jersey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol

 Spoke with dan a little over a week ago, and this next shippment is due in any day now... Give him a call after the holidays... 

 Also somewhere in the latter half of this thread were mention of other U.S. distribuitors, though with a price of $400+S&H should you want it quicker, and that's only a maybe of course as the backup is at the production end....


----------



## Cosmic Fool

I have two questions about this amp.
 1) Is he much better than the H5? (Would use him with a Beyer DT 990 05/250 Ohm)
 2) Are the delivery times also that long in Europe? (The easiest way would probably be to get him via Germany, I think)


----------



## vo328

I want to thank everyone who has addressed my concerns so far, and have to say that I'm really feeling comfortable with my decision to get the Heed. It seems to be the ideal fit from everything I've read so far, and I hope to report back once I've received it with a very positive review. It's being portrayed almost as a sonic superstar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I cannot wait.

 I asked Kurt at Blue Moon Audio whether he has heard anything about any upcoming upgrades to the CanAmp, but he was unaware. I wonder if there is going to be an SE version sometime soon. I'd hate to get the amp, and then have an upgrade availabe within a few days/weeks. I guess that's a risk we all take when we get these components.


----------



## jirams

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi again,
 This *'Something Special about its presentation*" I refer to is more akin to a very subtle enhanced ambiance factor (similar to DSP, but much much less) although not a crossfeed effect. Again, subtle yet noticable on certain material more so than others; and in that regard it is somewhat similar to Meiers crossfeed in that it is hardly noticable yet pleasurable to the presentation. Yet again, this is done with power and control over the drivers, which is appearent in terms of transient response and a fullness to the materials presentation. It simply sound GREAT as it was designed to intentionally!
 Hope this is helpful in the effort to transpose into words what is being heard with the Heed CanAmp in my system with all my phones... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I know !! 

 Could you make me up an mp3 file of how this amp sounds with K701s and email it to me ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Eureka !!


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cosmic Fool* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have two questions about this amp.
 1) Is he much better than the H5? (Would use him with a Beyer DT 990 05/250 Ohm)
 2) Are the delivery times also that long in Europe? (The easiest way would probably be to get him via Germany, I think)_

 

Cosmic Fool, you have PM!


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vo328* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I asked Kurt at Blue Moon Audio whether he has heard anything about any upcoming upgrades to the CanAmp, but he was unaware. I wonder if there is going to be an SE version sometime soon. I'd hate to get the amp, and then have an upgrade availabe within a few days/weeks. I guess that's a risk we all take when we get these components. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I think you can rest easy, 328. As far as I can tell, a CanAmp SE is merely in the discussion stage at this point, especially since Heed are channeling their efforts into meeting the demand for the original while at the same time launching their new Obelisk integrated amplifier.

 So I'd be pretty surprised if an upgraded CanAmp arrived before next Fall.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cosmic Fool* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have two questions about this amp.
 1) Is he much better than the H5? (Would use him with a Beyer DT 990 05/250 Ohm)
 2) Are the delivery times also that long in Europe? (The easiest way would probably be to get him via Germany, I think)_

 

I did a comparison between the Heed and the H5. IMO the Heed came away as a better overall amp in soundstage, clarity, extension, quickness, and "layers".


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gradofan2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How does it sound with the Senns...
 Fantastic
 Does it wake them up???
 Yes
 Is it bright enough to brighten them up???
 Yes
 Or, are the highs too rolled off???_

 

NO


----------



## Slides

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What exit?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is it really THAT bad in N.J. these days???
 Seriously, I'm sure Dan will even ship to New Jersey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol

 Spoke with dan a little over a week ago, and this next shippment is due in any day now... Give him a call after the holidays... 

 Also somewhere in the latter half of this thread were mention of other U.S. distribuitors, though with a price of $400+S&H should you want it quicker, and that's only a maybe of course as the backup is at the production end...._

 

Exit 8A, they do deliver garbage here pretty quick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I might wait it out right now, since I don't have that much money. Just bought an HD595 for $176, hope it will go well with the Canamp.


----------



## kool bubba ice

I need this amp, along with others..


----------



## Daryn Alexander

This amp has been hyped to hell and back.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Daryn Alexander* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This amp has been hyped to hell and back._

 

Yes but so what? It continues to be on top of the heap!


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Daryn Alexander* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This amp has been hyped to hell and back._

 

Wayne had warned us sometime soon, someone would come along and p1ss on the parade....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You sound like a Bose investor....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Some people should not buy the Heed CanAmp...

 There, feel better now


----------



## dw6928

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Daryn Alexander* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This amp has been hyped to hell and back._

 

What exactly was the point of this post? And yes you made my prediction of
 someone finally dissing the Heed come true? Thanks for letting him know Bill.


----------



## Daryn Alexander

It's an observation. Nothing more. Nothing less. Wasn't supposed to be negative. Anyone truly wanting to go negative could've a long while ago, but unlike other hype threads this amp has been around a good while with respected opinions to back it up. I've ordered mine a good while ago, plus the parts to mod it (which is surprisingly easy, now that I've started soldering).

 For those planning on doing mods, you can get the majority of stuff from digikey, who now stock the ELNA Silmic II's (35v 100uf. Look for the one that says RFS), so you might choose that over the cerafines.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Daryn Alexander;2596509 said:
			
		

> It's an observation. Nothing more. Nothing less. Wasn't supposed to be negative. Anyone truly wanting to go negative could've a long while ago, but unlike other hype threads this amp has been around a good while with respected opinions to back it up. I've ordered mine a good while ago, plus the parts to mod it (which is surprisingly easy, now that I've started soldering).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Daryn Alexander

That's going to be the hardest wait of all. I have to burn in, record my observations, mod, burn in, and record. Again, mainly surprised at thread popularity and growth. I DID fail to elaborate, though. but it'd be against interest to go neg.

 One of the reasons this amp is great IS the easy modification. Mere weeks ago, I knew nothing. It's really easy to do, for those reading. Don't be intimidated, especially with this layout.


----------



## Dexdexter

I suppose the word "hype" was a bit of a flashpoint, Daryn, as it might imply promotion without direct experience or some ulterior agenda. This impressive thread, however, is filled with substantiated impressions from folks who have parted with their hard-earned and have been well-pleased by the CanAmp's performance. So it has indeed "lived up to the hype", as it were, in the very best sense.


----------



## dw6928

as you can see, we are very protective of the few things in life that live up
 to expectation (or hype).


----------



## Daryn Alexander

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I suppose the word "hype" was a bit of a flashpoint, Daryn, as it might imply promotion without direct experience or some ulterior agenda. This impressive thread, however, is filled with substantiated impressions from folks who have parted with their hard-earned and have been well-pleased by the CanAmp's performance. So it has indeed "lived up to the hype", as it were, in the very best sense._

 

Yes, exactly. My comment was more along the lines of "Wow, it's come a long way" but not properly worded so to speak. Had I not just burned the hell out of my chicken teryaki, perhaps I would've been more concentrated on it. Basically, it was an amp sitting on a shelf for a long time and was rightfully picked up by a few key members. From there, it spread like wildfire. It's just kind of amazing to see how far it's come from obscurity. Ich bin ein berliner and all that junk.

 There have been countless threads on Head-fi promoting items that are barely heard spare for two people, and there's a backlash to every one. I think we are waiting for that, but given feedback, the Heed is such a great bargain at it's price that it simply isn't too much of an issue. 

 I think a LOT of people here have been burned on various budgeted outings to drive the K701 (myself included) and this would finally deliver in that regard.

 Various part number from digikey:

 UF4007CT-ND (ultra fast diodes, x4)
 P6664-ND (Panasonic 35v 10,000uf, x2)
 604-1065-ND (Elna Silmic II, 35v 100 uf, x2)

 You can go elsewhere to obtain further mod info, but alas I can't advertise it. Again, if you're new like me, go to Radioshack and pick up a 15w-30w soldering iron, stand, solder, braid, desoldering pump, tip tinner, some practice parts, and have at it. With just a little practice, it's very easy, and it'll set you back maybe 30 bucks.


----------



## dw6928

I assume from your post that you have 701s. You will be more than amazed at
 the pairing with the Heed. The now famous 3D layered soundstage takes on a life of its own with this combo. Clarity and instrument track separation is startling at times.


----------



## Daryn Alexander

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I assume from your post that you have 701s. You will be more than amazed at
 the pairing with the Heed. The now famous 3D layered soundstage takes on a life of its own with this combo. Clarity and instrument track separation is startling at times._

 

I've come to discover through extensive listening that before an amp, you really need a good DAC for the 701's. That way if the amp in any way falls short, you at least have more separation. However, with the Canamp, people have made a point of stating how good it is with the K701 and express the exact sentiment as mine when it comes to powering them. It sure as hell won't have problems once the caps are switched out.


----------



## dw6928

I use a Headroom Microdac with my Heed. We will all be, at the very least, 
 curious about your pending "tinkering". You may want to use the amp for a good
 month before doing so. That is what the Heed people have recommended.


----------



## Cuppa

Been using the Heed for over a month now and it's been permanently on since opening - burning in nicely. Just received a Xin Supermacro IV LE and I have to say, it sounds better out of the box than the Canamp to my ears with my only phones at the moment - Shure IEMs.

 The Heed was gorgeous to listen to, but the SMIVLE is heavenly.

 My Grado BDGS-1000s should be here next week so looking forward to some more comparisons.


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cuppa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Heed was gorgeous to listen to, but the SMIVLE is heavenly._

 

OK folks, time to turn out the lights on this thread, the CanAmp is officially over! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But seriously, Cuppa, congrats on the Xin; from what I've read, it would be my choice for a portable if money were no object.

 I have no experience with IEMs, but I look forward to your further impressions with some _real_ headphones, heh-heh!


----------



## dw6928

I agree, my Heed and Ety 6's were a disaster. Not an amp for portables.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Daryn Alexander* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've come to discover through extensive listening that before an amp, you really need a good DAC for the 701's. That way if the amp in any way falls short, you at least have more separation. However, with the Canamp, people have made a point of stating how good it is with the K701 and express the exact sentiment as mine when it comes to powering them. It sure as hell won't have problems once the caps are switched out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks for the confirmation, that source and its recorded material, is important as to the 701s and amplifier of choice, case in point the CanAmp, reproducing "seperation" attack and decay, deep bass and extended highs, and even soundstage, IE all of those audiophile neuances to the musics presentation a great system reproduces. Which the amplifier also must have these capabilitys to reproduce with volume (read: fuller) as you state the Heed does apparently in your system. This is always good to repeat and to be kept in mind, in terms of expectations and benefits a given amplifier (or Headphones) will achieve when added to a given "system".

 (Also noted, the synergy between amplifier/ transducers compatibility in the example of IEMs above being better suited to an amplifier built for that purpose, the term "impedance match" comes to mind.)

 EDIT: Wayne, a call to Dan this week is due, and I'll report back...


----------



## dw6928

well stated Bill. Heed this week?


----------



## d-cee

just got an email from alpar @ heed and this is what he said regarding availability

  Quote:


 Rough ETA? We MUST complete the next batch during the coming week (especially because of backlog from the last 10 days), so I guess I also get my lot in Frankfurt around the 15-17th of Jan. I'll send out yours very next thereafter. And then, based on experience, it takes ca. 7-10 days via DHL/Deutsche Post to get a sending carried forward to Australia.


----------



## Dexdexter

And the wait continues...


----------



## dw6928

get yourself the new Xenos 1HA-EPC (portable) to get you through. Dex, I just received one today and it is absolutely fabulous


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_get yourself the new Xenos 1HA-EPC (portable) to get you through. Dex, I just received one today and it is absolutely fabulous_

 

Heh-heh! Nice one, Wayne, can't wait to hear all about it! I'm still enjoying discovering my Go-Vibe for the mo'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Are you gonna step up to fill Andr*a's shoes and become the new Xenos/op-amp bully? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 Cheers, Dex


----------



## dw6928

when Hell freezes over


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_when Hell freezes over_

 

Nice to see that you're keeping your wits about you amidst all the head-y excitement there, Wayne!


----------



## Dexdexter

Just came across the following update from Heed Audio's UK distributor, t-source:

  Quote:


 Demand for the CanAmp has been huge and the factory are working furiously to keep up with demand, as well as keep up to speed with everything else - it's great that such a worthy product is finally get proper recognition, and rest assured we are all working to get to a position of having enough stock!!

 We will of course run a first come first served basis on fulfilling orders - so rest assured if you've placed an order with a dealer you will get yours as soon as they arrive.

 If you're interested and haven't been able to listen to one yet (as many retailers haven't been able to keep any for long enough) - please head down to the Bristol Hi Fi Show, as we'll have at least one on demo...

 We'll be updating our re-seller pages soon as we've a few more retailers with accounts now - Loud and Clear, Glasgow Audio & PJ Hi Fi - but they won't have any on dem yet...customers first!

 Please feel free to drop us a line if you've any further questions


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice to see that you're keeping your wits about you amidst all the head-y excitement there, Wayne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I am not so sure! Have you seen Wayne's post on the new Xenos he purchased?


----------



## OpusRob

I know it's just me, and I know it's slightly off-topic, but the name of this amp reminds me of the Jan-Can-Cook show that was so hilarious back in the late 90-'s. Just thought I'd share, FWIW. Maybe by finally saying it to someone, it will stop running through my head every time I read a post mentioning it.


----------



## stukovx

*yan can cook
 if yan can, so can you!


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Got this song runnin' thru my head and.....Nevermind
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 /At least it not so very off topic/ as the Heed RS2 is doing it; Fantastically ;-}


----------



## GASTAN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PinkFloyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_schuro.de You'll get the UF4002 or UF4007 there too._

 

Anybody has any idea which of those diodes:
http://www.schuro.de/preisl-dioden.htm
 is UF4002 or UF4007 ?
 Are those one of those Schottky?

 thx

 --G
 PS: what happened to PinkFloyd ? is he really banned ?


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GASTAN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_PS: what happened to PinkFloyd ? is he really banned ?_

 

Gastan, you've got PM!


----------



## daggerlee

Just replaced the NE5532 with a IC socket for opamp rolling. Pretty easy to do if you're willing to sacrifice the NE5532 in the Canamp already (don't worry, it costs pennies to replace). Currently running two OPA627's on a browndog - after 5 minutes well, it sounds like a burr brown chip - the bass is bigger, the sound's more laidback...high's have better 'presence' and clarity and perhaps a touch more detailed. Have some AD843's as well which I'll be rolling in soon.


----------



## shigzeo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cuppa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Been using the Heed for over a month now and it's been permanently on since opening - burning in nicely. Just received a Xin Supermacro IV LE and I have to say, it sounds better out of the box than the Canamp to my ears with my only phones at the moment - Shure IEMs.

 The Heed was gorgeous to listen to, but the SMIVLE is heavenly.

 My Grado BDGS-1000s should be here next week so looking forward to some more comparisons._

 

i really do not think i would use the canamp with iems... that is just it. but with headphones, this amp is leagues ahead of xin's offerings in soundstage alone. details, i have no idea, not enough time with my xin yet, but they are two different categories. iv le was made for the shure, ety and the westone, they heed for the beyers, senns and akgs. cheers


----------



## dw6928

I totally agree. The only thing that ever sounded marginally "bad" connected to the Heed were my IEMs. The Ety 6s were shrill and harsh, even the Superfi
 5 Pros were no bargain. I think this amp's strong attributes are designed
 for full size, hungry AKGs or Sennheisers. Believe it or not, the Koss KSC 75 
 sounded better than the Etys.


----------



## Mikesul

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_isn't it wild how a track will, out of nowhere, suddenly explode out of either the left or right? it is like they never mixed tracks in the 60s._

 

Mixing did'nt really start until multitrack (more than 2) recording got off the ground in the mid-sixties. Of course, cllearly distinct channels were part of the magic of Stereo when we were first getting to know it. You were expected to do the "mixing" (term probably not invented yet) in your head.


----------



## dw6928

Motown claims 1964 as the breakthrough year for the introduction of 3 or more
 tracks. Some nights with the Heed (very late), I think I hear 64 or more tracks
 all layered in multidimensional bliss


----------



## daggerlee

So AD843's on a browndog doesn't work - the Heed supplies I think 9V to the opamps while they need >9. I have some AD823 (which are confirmed to work), AD8620's, and a LM4562 coming in tomorrow along with the adapters. 

 Meanwhile I'm enjoying the sound with the OPA627's. Laidback, with lots of detail...


----------



## Dexdexter

Thanks for the update, dl. I'm following your op-amp adventures with keen interest!


----------



## daggerlee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the update, dl. I'm following your op-amp adventures with keen interest! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I really cannot wait to hear the AD chips in here...I am looking forward to their 'sparkle.' 

 Also I can confirm that my Etys sound great through the Heed, when paired with an impedance adapter. Currently using a 100 ohm one which sounds great, but a 75 ohm one (which turns the 4P into a 4S) also sounds great. But before, when I was driving the Ety 4Ps without an adapter, they did sound bad, because of volume mismatch at low volumes. 

 After reading that the Heed is able to drive K1000s...well now I am positively intrigued... I thought I was done with Head-fi forever once I upgraded my DAC... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - Well actually boomana helped clarify, apparently they drive them but not to their full potential. Looks like that's another $800 saved


----------



## daggerlee

Received my opamps today but not my adapter, which means I have only been able to roll in the AD823. 

 From brief observations, I find the AD823 to have more treble 'spark,' that is cymbal hits and such seem faster and sharper than the OPA627's. On the other hand, the OPA627's have a midrange - lower range presence and fullness that the AD823 lacks - this can make treble heavy records sound almost 'metallic' and can leave some drums sounding dull (I am thinking of the drums in Prince's when doves cry). 

 Of course I haven't really done any long term listening or comparisons (and I don't think I will have time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) Am eagerly awaiting my adapters so I can roll in the AD8620 and the LM4562.

 Also, as a sidenote, I will NOT be going back to the NE5532 that was originally in the amp, not for sound reasons, but because with the NE5532 in there I measure DC offset at around 30 mV per channel, which while not harmful to headphones (I've heard anything under 50mV shouldn't be a problem) is still much higher than I'd like. With the OPA627's they measure at less than 0.5 mV per channel, same with the AD823.


----------



## GASTAN

I love my K1000 with Heed (beats W5000 & RS-1 on Ear 150+ HD, as well as on CanAmp
 well, I have yet to try them with more powerfull amp, but using them with CanAmp makes me almost happy (I just hope for slightly more bass with big amp)

 --G


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daggerlee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*Also, as a sidenote, I will NOT be going back to the NE5532 that was originally in the amp, not for sound reasons, but because **with the NE5532 in there I measure DC offset at around 30 mV per channel, which while not harmful to headphones (I've heard anything under 50mV shouldn't be a problem) is still much higher than I'd like. With the OPA627's they measure at less than 0.5 mV per channel, same with the AD823*._

 

Hi DL

 Why do you think that is? 

 Is it possible that it is intentional, and part of a design feature we haven't uncovered yet?

 Btw, did the sound-stage change with the 627s?

 Regards

 USG


----------



## daggerlee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi DL

 Why do you think that is? 

 Is it possible that it is intentional, and part of a design feature we haven't uncovered yet?

 Btw, did the sound-stage change with the 627s?

 Regards

 USG_

 

Well I'm not sure, but I don't think high DC offset is an intentional part of any design. I think it is just a result of the fact that the NE5532 is a fast, bipolar opamp, and not part of the Heed design itself. By the way, not all canamps may measure that high, but the two I measured did. I have heard of other canamps measuring a more reasonable 15 mV per channel with the NE5532. 

 I've just remeasured with the NE5532 in, and it's at around 22-24 mV per channel. Perhaps it was just variation among NE5532 opamps - the one I'm using isn't the one that originally shipped with the amp. Perhaps the batch that Heed used for my canamp and the other one I measured were just a bit higher than usual. Or perhaps my measuring method is flawed, but I doubt it...


----------



## Lad27

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daggerlee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well I'm not sure, but I don't think high DC offset is an intentional part of any design. I think it is just a result of the fact that the NE5532 is a fast, bipolar opamp, and not part of the Heed design itself. By the way, not all canamps may measure that high, but the two I measured did. I have heard of other canamps measuring a more reasonable 15 mV per channel with the NE5532. 

 I've just remeasured with the NE5532 in, and it's at around 22-24 mV per channel. Perhaps it was just variation among NE5532 opamps - the one I'm using isn't the one that originally shipped with the amp. Perhaps the batch that Heed used for my canamp and the other one I measured were just a bit higher than usual. Or perhaps my measuring method is flawed, but I doubt it..._

 

High DC offset (and for this part of circuit ANY DC voltage) is indeed not desirable. Normally designer will place a DC blocking capacitor on the signal line.

 As with so many other things around here, there are two camps - one claiming that no capacitor is good (claiming degradation of sound quality) and they will happily live with some serious DC offsets - good example is a massive 'Mod your Zhaolu' thread.

 The other camp will go for zero offset - that is good idea, providing it is implemented right - the cap should be at least polystyrene, preferably with extremely low ESR parameter. These caps are not all that common though, adding to the cost of amp, so more often than not just plain-jane ceramic or other cheap caps are there.

 I would personally prefer good DC blocking caps (not an easy mod for uninitiated - it would certainly involve cutting off PCB track). 
 If that cannot be done I'd rather live with up 10-20mVdc offset than have cheap'n'nasty cap in the audio path. 

 I haven't opened mine yet, but I'll do so soon and make some measurement. Then I decide what next.

 Maybe opamp rolling? I just got that feeling than CanAmp is what it is (soundwise) thanks to NE5532. These are really cheap compared to Burr Browns or Analog Devices opamps, but there are millions of 5532's all over audio (hence the low price?). They are really good design, very, very solid performers. So will see how big "Mod your CanAmp" ends up.


----------



## daggerlee

Lad27 I'd be curious to see what sort of measurements you are getting with the NE5532. I definitely think opamp rolling is the key, as the OPA627 and AD823 I have rolled in so far both demonstrate less than 3 mV DC offset per channel, so I definitely think the high DC offset readings I measured from the NE5532 are characteristic of the opamp itself and not the Heed design. 

 After a bit more listening, I think I prefer the OPA627 to the AD823 at least for now. This is due to my setup - the OPA627's lend a nice richness to the midrange and lower frequencies that fills out the K701's sound, whereas the AD823 were a bit too thin for my taste. As far as soundstage, I couldn't detect a noticeable difference between one and the other... 

 I received my adapters today so will later be rolling in AD8620 and LM4562, I am excited about both of them.


----------



## Lad27

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daggerlee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lad27 I'd be curious to see what sort of measurements you are getting with the NE5532. I definitely think opamp rolling is the key, as the OPA627 and AD823 I have rolled in so far both demonstrate less than 3 mV DC offset per channel, so I definitely think the high DC offset readings I measured from the NE5532 are characteristic of the opamp itself and not the Heed design. 

 After a bit more listening, I think I prefer the OPA627 to the AD823 at least for now. This is due to my setup - the OPA627's lend a nice richness to the midrange and lower frequencies that fills out the K701's sound, whereas the AD823 were a bit too thin for my taste. As far as soundstage, I couldn't detect a noticeable difference between one and the other... 

 I received my adapters today so will later be rolling in AD8620 and LM4562, I am excited about both of them._

 

DL,

 3mV dc sounds good, that's negligible. Glad to hear that soundstage is intact - that is what drew me away from Grado's into Beyer team
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

 As I said I haven't opened mine, if amp is going to go "belly up" it probably would within first month, so I'm giving it a grace period.

 I've looked at internal guts of 5532 (being involved in IC design in my distant past) - I can't see any reason why the DC offset is there. 
 Unfortunately I don't have the CanAmp schematic and no time to go tracing every component just to see how circuit topology may contribute,
 but again, it all points back to 5532 itself. I'm speculating that perhaps some manufacturing batches could be out of spec.

 I'm really curious about AD8620 - it should (according to datasheet) perform really well.

 Let us know DL.


----------



## leener

hello, 
 canamp has an output along with input, what is this output for? 
 i'm sorry may be this question is rather stupid but i'm NO good at all in all this. i mean can i connect let's say CDP + EQ through canamp to something else (for ex. another Amp2) so that i could use EQ with both canamp and Amp2 (which i can use with speakers) ? 
 well, any way - what is this output for?

 CDP1 > EQ > CanAmp > CDP2

 thnx in advance, leener


----------



## Shpongle_Dongle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lad27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The other camp will go for zero offset - that is good idea, providing it is implemented right - the cap should be at least polystyrene, preferably with extremely low ESR parameter. These caps are not all that common though, adding to the cost of amp, so more often than not just plain-jane ceramic or other cheap caps are there._

 

To prevent roll off you'd need at least a 220uF value in series with the output with nearer to 1000uF being preferable as a catchall for all 'phones from 32R to 600R a simple calculator where you enter the impedance as that of your headphones (ie: Grado would be 32 ohm in the resistor field) http://www.muzique.com/schem/filter.htm So film caps are pretty much no go as output caps due to the sheer size of them, a 220uF film cap would be the size of a house, non polar electrolytics are best in this application IMO.

  Quote:


 I would personally prefer good DC blocking caps (not an easy mod for uninitiated - it would certainly involve cutting off PCB track). 
 If that cannot be done I'd rather live with up 10-20mVdc offset than have cheap'n'nasty cap in the audio path. 
 

Actually very simple to impliment and not necessary to cut any track. The LH channel wire that connects from the board to the headphone socket simply needs to be cut with a 220uF non polar capacitor soldered in between (in series) same with the RH Wire.... these series capacitors will null any DC that is present at the output. You're pretty much guaranteed negligible offset with FET / diFET chips such as the AD 823, OPA627, OPA2132P, OPA2134P, AD8620 etc etc 


  Quote:


 Maybe opamp rolling? I just got that feeling than CanAmp is what it is (soundwise) thanks to NE5532. These are really cheap compared to Burr Browns or Analog Devices opamps, but there are millions of 5532's all over audio (hence the low price?). They are really good design, very, very solid performers. So will see how big "Mod your CanAmp" ends up.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 

NE5532 are superb chips but not politically correct with audiophools who prefer to pay mega bucks for flavour of the month chips which probably don't sound anywhere near as good as the NE5532.


----------



## Rav

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leener* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hello, 
 canamp has an output along with input, what is this output for? 
 i'm sorry may be this question is rather stupid but i'm NO good at all in all this. i mean can i connect let's say CDP + EQ through canamp to something else (for ex. another Amp2) so that i could use EQ with both canamp and Amp2 (which i can use with speakers) ? 
 well, any way - what is this output for?

 CDP1 > EQ > CanAmp > CDP2

 thnx in advance, leener 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It's a pass through, so you can connect another amp to the canamp's output. What comes out of the output is the same as what goes in to the input, the canamp doesn't amplify the signal or anything.


----------



## Shpongle_Dongle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lad27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've looked at internal guts of 5532 (being involved in IC design in my distant past) - I can't see any reason why the DC offset is there. 
 Unfortunately I don't have the CanAmp schematic and no time to go tracing every component just to see how circuit topology may contribute,
 but again, it all points back to 5532 itself. I'm speculating that perhaps some manufacturing batches could be out of spec.
_

 

Scroll down to Mark's "DC Issues" section http://www.mhennessy.f9.co.uk/preamp...e_research.htm More in-depth on the 5532 here: http://www.dself.dsl.pipex.com/ampins/webbop/5532.htm


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leener* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hello, 
 canamp has an output along with input, what is this output for? 
 i'm sorry may be this question is rather stupid but i'm NO good at all in all this. i mean can i connect let's say CDP + EQ through canamp to something else (for ex. another Amp2) so that i could use EQ with both canamp and Amp2 (which i can use with speakers) ? 
 well, any way - what is this output for?

 CDP1 > EQ > CanAmp > CDP2_

 

First and foremost, it is a line-out pass-thru to facilitate connection to a tape-monitor circuit of an amplifier. 

 So, yes, you could do CDP > EQ > CanAmp > Amplifier, 

 or CDP > EQ > Amplifier > Tape-Out > CanAmp, 

 or CDP > Amplifier > Tape-Out > EQ > CanAmp, 

 but *not* CDP1 > EQ > CanAmp > CDP2

 I'm sure it has other possibilities and perhaps someone might post about those.


----------



## Lad27

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Shpongle_Dongle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Scroll down to Mark's "DC Issues" section http://www.mhennessy.f9.co.uk/preamp...e_research.htm More in-depth on the 5532 here: http://www.dself.dsl.pipex.com/ampins/webbop/5532.htm_

 

Thanks for links. Very good sites. I've bookmarked them.


----------



## daggerlee

Have been rolling opamps - so far I have to say my favorite is the LM4562, it has the nice roundedness of the OPA627 sound, but sounds as 'fast' as the AD8620. Although truth be told, at least to these ears the differences are minimal, and I'd be happy with any of the three - OPA627, AD8620, or LM4562.


----------



## Shpongle_Dongle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daggerlee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Have been rolling opamps - so far I have to say my favorite is the LM4562, it has the nice roundedness of the OPA627 sound, but sounds as 'fast' as the AD8620. Although truth be told, at least to these ears the differences are minimal, and I'd be happy with any of the three - OPA627, AD8620, or LM4562._

 


 LM4562 is a superb sounding opamp. A good friend of mine (with golden ears) is auditioning a CanAmp at the moment and will be rolling his LM4562, OPA627 and AD-823 in over the next few days, I'll try to get him over here with his impressions. My own impressions were AD-823 sounded the most organic and natural, the AD8620 slightly rounded and bass shy NE5532 full, bloomy but musical OPA627 chocolaty, rose tinted inoffensive LM4562 slightly more presence to the sound, extremely musical (toe tapping) but slightly less bass extension. Other opamps worth trying here have to be OPA2107, OPA2111 (nice) OPA2132P, OPA2134P, OPA2604 etc etc Too many to list and, as daggerlee says the differences will be "minimal" and not night and day. There's not a lot you can do externally (outwith the confines of the op amp) apart from trying different capacitor types / values (I think someone already mentioned that replacing the 4700uF power caps with 10,000uF made an audible improvement.... yes, it will) Diodes seem to have been covered too, ultrafast much better than the standard 1N4002 types that are fitted. Nobody seems to have mentioned the fact that the PSU section is "unregulated" I'd lose that onboard 9V encapsulated transformer and feed the CanAmp with a good quality regulated / linear offboard dedicated PSU... we are getting into two box territory here (PSU / Amp) but must sound better with a regulated PSU instead of 9V straight from a 110AC to 9DC encapsulated transformer. Maybe not, maybe there's method in Heed's madness and Raw DC power is _the_ reason this guy sounds so good... the jury is out, I'll see what she sounds like with a dedicated "regulated" PSU and report back.

 Great thread by the way.


----------



## daggerlee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Shpongle_Dongle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_LM4562 is a superb sounding opamp. A good friend of mine (with golden ears) is auditioning a CanAmp at the moment and will be rolling his LM4562, OPA627 and AD-823 in over the next few days, I'll try to get him over here with his impressions. My own impressions were AD-823 sounded the most organic and natural, the AD8620 slightly rounded and bass shy NE5532 full, bloomy but musical OPA627 chocolaty, rose tinted inoffensive LM4562 slightly more presence to the sound, extremely musical (toe tapping) but slightly less bass extension. Other opamps worth trying here have to be OPA2107, OPA2111 (nice) OPA2132P, OPA2134P, OPA2604 etc etc Too many to list and, as daggerlee says the differences will be "minimal" and not night and day. There's not a lot you can do externally (outwith the confines of the op amp) apart from trying different capacitor types / values (I think someone already mentioned that replacing the 4700uF power caps with 10,000uF made an audible improvement.... yes, it will) Diodes seem to have been covered too, ultrafast much better than the standard 1N4002 types that are fitted. Nobody seems to have mentioned the fact that the PSU section is "unregulated" I'd lose that onboard 9V encapsulated transformer and feed the CanAmp with a good quality regulated / linear offboard dedicated PSU... we are getting into two box territory here (PSU / Amp) but must sound better with a regulated PSU instead of 9V straight from a 110AC to 9DC encapsulated transformer. Maybe not, maybe there's method in Heed's madness and Raw DC power is the reason this guy sounds so good... the jury is out, I'll see what she sounds like with a dedicated "regulated" PSU and report back.

 Great thread by the way._

 

Hmm maybe I'll give the AD823 another try over the next few days. It was the one opamp which I didn't like too much but maybe my opinion will change. I have heard that great gains can be gotten by swapping out the power resistors (the two ones inside the heatsinks) with some nice big ones (the one I saw used NOS sprague koolohms, 100 ohm 10W) which is supposed to improve dynamics. Let us know how you make out with the rest of your mods


----------



## leener

Rav , DexDexter, thanks a lot for help.
 So, if I want to use just *one EQ *with *two sources *(a better CDP1 and HIFI 5,1 Stereo / CDP2) *+ CanAmp *, here is what I can do, right?


 I. CDP1 > EQ >Amplifier / CDP2 > Tape Out > CanAmp


 ...............CanAmp........................
 ..................^............................
 II. CDP1 > EQ <=>Amplifier / CDP2

 It is nice that there is always someone who is willing to help,
 Thnx again, leener


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leener* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Rav , DexDexter, thanks a lot for help.
 So, if I want to use just *one EQ *with *two sources *(a better CDP1 and HIFI 5,1 Stereo / CDP2) *+ CanAmp *, here is what I can do, right?


 I. CDP1 > EQ >Amplifier / CDP2 > Tape Out > CanAmp


 ...............CanAmp........................
 ..................^............................
 II. CDP1 > EQ <=>Amplifier / CDP2

 It is nice that there is always someone who is willing to help,
 Thnx again, leener 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yes, I believe that either configuration would be possible.


----------



## Chops

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Shpongle_Dongle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_To prevent roll off you'd need at least a 220uF value in series with the output with nearer to 1000uF being preferable as a catchall for all 'phones from 32R to 600R a simple calculator where you enter the impedance as that of your headphones (ie: Grado would be 32 ohm in the resistor field) http://www.muzique.com/schem/filter.htm So film caps are pretty much no go as output caps due to the sheer size of them, a 220uF film cap would be the size of a house, non polar electrolytics are best in this application IMO._

 


 This is what I did in my 708B amp. I pulled out the old cheap 150uF - 200V ecaps and replaced them with much better (and much much larger) Mundorf M-Lytic 200uF - 450V caps.


----------



## Mikesul

Does all this talk of moding the Canamp mean I will be unhappy with it if I ever get one?


----------



## carlosgp

I sincerely doubt it


----------



## daggerlee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mikesul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does all this talk of moding the Canamp mean I will be unhappy with it if I ever get one?_

 

No, the stock unmodded Canamp probably sounds 90-95% as good as the modded versions..


----------



## Shpongle_Dongle

As the man said 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the law of diminishing returns kicks in at anything over $100 and throwing $300,000 at it will not bring about $300,000 worth of difference. To those with golden ears like that Pink Flute guy these mods may bring about an improvement (and a seemingly very low price) but to us mere mortals I bet you couldn't hear the difference between the standard HEED and a gold plated fully Pink fluted Heed if you were blindfolded and strapped to a chair. I may be wrong but my experiments with the canamp have only reaped a perceptible 7% improvement, cost me about $40.... I think it would be hard to get 100%, 9% tops. Some may say that +1% is worth striving for at ANY cost...... whatever rocks your boat.

 Edit 4% may be a more workable percentage.... 11.71% max tho.


----------



## brianth

I have a Heed on order, but haven't heard a ship date yet. My question, once it arrives, is whether most owners leave the unit powered on all the time, and whether you've noticed any difference in sound from leaving it on vs. frequent on/off cycles.
 Thanks.


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *brianth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a Heed on order, but haven't heard a ship date yet. My question, once it arrives, is whether most owners leave the unit powered on all the time, and whether you've noticed any difference in sound from leaving it on vs. frequent on/off cycles.
 Thanks._

 

I'm expecting mine sometime this week. But since it outputs in Class A, my instinct would be to switch it on maybe 30 minutes before a listening session and then switch it off afterwards.

 But I'd be interested in hearing from other CanAmp owners about this as well.


----------



## RasmusseN

I want the Heed CanAmp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just need to save the money can't spend all my money as I need to save for a car and insurance.


----------



## daggerlee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm expecting mine sometime this week. But since it outputs in Class A, my instinct would be to switch it on maybe 30 minutes before a listening session and then switch it off afterwards.

 But I'd be interested in hearing from other CanAmp owners about this as well._

 

I leave mine on 24/7, since it is solid state after all and doesn't have any high risk failure parts... 

 But it does get pretty hot, which can shorten component life, so perhaps I should turn it off at night then?


----------



## hansel_ng

why do you guys want to kill the environment by doing stupid things such as this? let it run in for 15-30 minutes before you want to have a serious listen and that's enough!


----------



## daggerlee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hansel_ng* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_why do you guys want to kill the environment by doing stupid things such as this? let it run in for 15-30 minutes before you want to have a serious listen and that's enough!_

 

Are you saying it's stupid to leave it on 24/7 because it uses too much power? Well first of all being a SS amp I doubt it uses THAT much power - I would be very surprised if it uses more than 15W of energy. You waste far more energy leaving a TV plugged in (not on, off) or leaving your computer on.


----------



## leener

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, I believe that either configuration would be possible. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Thank U very much for help. leener


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for sharing. Please let us all know when your $300 masterpiece is available on the market and we'll all buy one._

 

btw all, a Melos SHA-Gold is entertaining offers starting at a ridiculously low $350 in the sale forums right now, which is a KILLER bargain! That said, I heard the Heed at our minimeet this month and it is indeed a legit amp. Seems to do better with Senns than Grados, as its solid state nature really cuts through that veil, hehe. If I had 300 bucks and wanted a home amp, and it was this or the Grado RA-1, I'd give it serious consideration, depending on the headphone I wanted to use.


----------



## Shpongle_Dongle

The signs that an amp is actually a _very_ good one is their absence from the amps for sale forum.... many "flavour of the month" amps turn up in great quantity in the for sale forum when people realise they've bought into a lemon.

 I wonder how many HEED Canamps appear in the for sale forum?


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Shpongle_Dongle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The signs that an amp is actually a very good one is their absence from the amps for sale forum.... many "flavour of the month" amps turn up in great quantity in the for sale forum when people realise they've bought into a lemon.

 I wonder how many HEED Canamps appear in the for sale forum?_

 

I truly belief items are sold more to try something new than because it was a lemon. For example currently there are 3 awesome amps in the for sale forum that everyone who has heard them is impressed by. These 3 amps are: SR71, HD25, and Mehlos Gold.


----------



## Dubzilla

Someone please convince me not to forsake Heed and buy another amp. I ordered my AKG 701s and Heed CanAmp in December. I've had the AKGs for almost 2 months, but I'm told I have to wait till mid-March now for the CanAmp.


----------



## vo328

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Shpongle_Dongle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The signs that an amp is actually a very good one is their absence from the amps for sale forum.... many "flavour of the month" amps turn up in great quantity in the for sale forum when people realise they've bought into a lemon.

 I wonder how many HEED Canamps appear in the for sale forum?_

 

Only a few. Part of that may be due to the amp being in the hands of only a few head-fiers from what I can see.


----------



## Shpongle_Dongle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I truly belief items are sold more to try something new than because it was a lemon. For example currently there are 3 awesome amps in the for sale forum that everyone who has heard them is impressed by. These 3 amps are: SR71, HD25, and Mehlos Gold._

 

Yes I agree but if you buy and you really like then why bother selling 2 weeks later? Quite a few people buy on the strength of the bandwagon, find it's not all it was cracked up to be and sell on within days of receiving.... the really really genuinely good "flavours of the month" are seldom seen in the for sale forums days after they've been purchased.... just my two cents / observation.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Shpongle_Dongle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes I agree but if you buy and you really like then why bother selling 2 weeks later? Quite a few people buy on the strength of the bandwagon, find it's not all it was cracked up to be and sell on within days of receiving.... the really really genuinely good "flavours of the month" are seldom seen in the for sale forums days after they've been purchased.... just my two cents / observation._

 

I think you've overvalued your naive observation by about 3 cents ;-}


----------



## RasmusseN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dubzilla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Someone please convince me not to forsake Heed and buy another amp. I ordered my AKG 701s and Heed CanAmp in December. I've had the AKGs for almost 2 months, but I'm told I have to wait till mid-March now for the CanAmp._

 

yeah, This is the only thing I see bad about buying the Heed CanAmp there is a very long wait there saying until March.....due to high demand.

 btw is anyone bringing the Heed CanAmp to the San Jose Meet? It'd be cool to test it out there If I end up going.


----------



## dw6928

what does high demand tell you? I waited a long time way back in the fall and it was worth it to me. It is a small company trying to keep up with a surge in demand from us.\


----------



## Shpongle_Dongle

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think you've overvalued your naive observation by about 3 cents ;-}_

 


 Not as "naive" as you may think


----------



## dw6928

I think you missed Bill's intent.


----------



## Dexdexter

It's here!


----------



## dw6928

Dex, congratulations and may it be a long and involving relationship!


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dex, congratulations and may it be a long and involving relationship!_

 

Thanks, Wayne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm nearing the end of the first CD, Saint Etienne's _Tales From Turnpike House_ and I'm already amazed by the improvement wrought just over the course of that single disc, so I can hardly wait for what the next 100 hours have in store!

 Onto _The Jarvis C*cker Record_. We saw the Pulp front-man live in Brussels last week and the Heed just transports me right back to the venue...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...And this is just the CanAmp using my CD Walkman as source. Can't wait to hear it in the big system. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will report back soon!


----------



## Dexdexter

OK, four hours into my new life AC (After CanAmp) and I'm pleased to report that it merely gets pleasantly warm (operating temperature-wise), but certainly nothing more extreme. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My largest concern in ordering this without having heard it beforehand was that it had been voiced with the Sennheiser HD600/HD650 in mind and might consequently prove to be an impedance mismatch with my Ultrasones (PROline 2500 and PROline 750), which are rated at 40 Ohm.

 I was thinking I might need one of those 120 Ohm adapters just to get any decent kind of volume-pot travel with such low-impedance cans.

 Turns out I needn't have worried. This CanAmp provides spades of current for the power-sucking Ultrasones and I have the full range of the volume-pot at my disposal, with a listening comfort zone from anywhere between 9 o'clock and 2 o'clock (and beyond even, for low-level mastered recordings). 

 So far, I'm a very happy bunny!


----------



## Wizardry

Dear Dexdeter, I'm very glad to see you happy with your new Canamp, please post additionnal feedback after some time. 

 The first reports available in this long thread convinced me this amp would be worth the wait ! As I was looking for an amp to pair with my new HD650, I came to this thread at the right time, thanks to the people who pioneered into this new amp last summer ! This pair of gear should probably be a nice first choice - hope my noob ear will hear the difference (as I'm still listening my HD650 unamped).

 My 220v voltage Canamp is expected to be delivered in mid february. Demand is strong, a least two weeks delay in the production schedule, but hey ! that's the reward of success ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll try too to post first impressions as soon as possible.

 Wizardry


----------



## skullguise

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My largest concern in ordering this without having heard it beforehand was that it had been voiced with the Sennheiser HD600/HD650 in mind and might consequently prove to be an impedance mismatch with my Ultrasones (PROline 2500 and PROline 750), which are rated at 40 Ohm.

 I was thinking I might need one of those 120 Ohm adapters just to get any decent kind of volume-pot travel with such low-impedance cans.

 Turns out I needn't have worried._

 

I have tried the CanAmp with basically all my phones. It handled low and high impedance, low and high efficiency very well in all cases. Senn 650 and 280, AKG 271S and 701, Grado GS-1000, etc.

 Odd thing is, this sounds REALLY good with the Senn 280's. I have been playing with this combo since my A-T W-5000's leak a little too much for the wife's taste in my bedroom system. And dang if it doesn't mate well, pumping out some pretty serious bass!

 I still would love to keep the W-5000 with the Heed, it's one of the best sounding cans I have, but not sure it'll last with the wife complaining


----------



## Dexdexter

Just past the 12-hour mark and the sheer ease and flow of delivery from this amplifier is simply staggering. Working the volume knob with my little fingers brings both an assurance and command to the listening experience that I could hardly have expected. It is as if the PROlines suddenly have infinite reserves of power supporting their drivers, but I'll spare you any motor-car analogies.

 This past hour has consisted of Neil Young _Living With War-Raw Version_, The Stooges _S/T_, and Karen Dalton _In My Own Time_. Overall, the segues between albums are surprisingly seamless, whether the recording hails from 2006 or 1969-70, an absolute and satisfying quality is maintained. The bass is really beginning to rear-up and reveal itself, plumbing depths from the Ultrasones that I had sensed were there all along, but only now accorded proper context and balance.


----------



## dw6928

hour 12 is still a new born! The bass you hear now (if you could store that sonic memory somehow) and what you will hear in 188 hours will justify all the hype I, MrArroyo and others have heaped on it all these long months. I was giving the soundtrack from Les Miserables a spin (having just seen it on Broadway for the 4th time this weekend) and it is remarkable how much better the 650/Heed combo
 is than the live performance!


----------



## mrarroyo

Yes at about the 200 hour mark it gets really good. I feel the K701 with the Heed is as good as it gets and for very little money (relatively speaking).


----------



## SLCanhead

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hour 12 is still a new born! The bass you hear now (if you could store that sonic memory somehow) and what you will hear in 188 hours will justify all the hype I, MrArroyo and others have heaped on it all these long months. I was giving the soundtrack from Les Miserables a spin (having just seen it on Broadway for the 4th time this weekend) and it is remarkable how much better the 650/Heed combo
 is than the live performance!_

 

You (all of you talking about your Heed amps) are making life hard, without a setup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dw6928: Have you found a "primary" can, between the 650s and 701s? Which one do you "rock out" to (if you listen to that genre of music)? Do you find either limiting in any way, depending on what type of music you are listening to, or is it just a matter of which cans you feel like listening to, on that particular day? Must be nice to have both on tap, but if I ever get a setup again, one set of headphones will probably be it...

 SL


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes at about the 200 hour mark it gets really good. I feel the K701 with the Heed is as good as it gets and for very little money (relatively speaking)._

 

Well, as I roll into hour 23 this morning, the thing that strikes me most is how much more confident the Ultrasones are now sounding at _low listening-levels_.

 Of course, when demoing new equipment, we all try to find the magic, and more often than not this involves driving the gear to near-party levels. But sometimes it is even more telling to back-off the throttle and see what remains. With lesser amplification, certain aspects can easily collapse: soundstage, low-level extension, detail and transparency. Not so with the CanAmp at the helm; color me impressed!


----------



## RasmusseN

Everyone in the US has to wait till March yet people living in other countries get them easily it seems.

 Maybe Bush will start a War with them? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We WANT our Heed CanAmps forget the oil


----------



## dw6928

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SLCanhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You (all of you talking about your Heed amps) are making life hard, without a setup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dw6928: Have you found a "primary" can, between the 650s and 701s? Which one do you "rock out" to (if you listen to that genre of music)? Do you find either limiting in any way, depending on what type of music you are listening to, or is it just a matter of which cans you feel like listening to, on that particular day? Must be nice to have both on tap, but if I ever get a setup again, one set of headphones will probably be it...

 SL_

 

Which day of the week is it? What genre of music am I listening to? You get the drift. I am so fond of both headphones I cannot pick one as superior to the other across all genres. As MrArroyo says, nothing is better than the Heed/701 combo. Until I listen to the 650s with music 
 that might be more orchestral and less rock. The Heed punches the "veil" out the window so that is never an issue. I know I cannot be of much help because I really am a fence sitter on this issue. I have said often that I am very fortunate to have both sets to dabble with.


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RasmusseN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Everyone in the US has to wait till March yet people living in other countries get them easily it seems._

 

Easily? I waited patiently for better than 2 months for mine, during which decent numbers were delivered to the States and the UK, from what I heard.

 So, like many things worthwhile, you gets in line and waits yer turn!


----------



## SLCanhead

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Which day of the week is it? What genre of music am I listening to? You get the drift. I am so fond of both headphones I cannot pick one as superior to the other across all genres. As MrArroyo says, nothing is better than the Heed/701 combo. Until I listen to the 650s with music 
 that might be more orchestral and less rock. The Heed punches the "veil" out the window so that is never an issue. I know I cannot be of much help because I really am a fence sitter on this issue. I have said often that I am very fortunate to have both sets to dabble with._

 

That is a good enough answer, for me (it makes complete sense). I appreciate the feedback/update! I am surprised that the K701s excel toward the rock genre, in general (I think that it depends on the listener too, though...I found them a bit "dry", at times, without some of the body/texture needed for electric/distorted guitar and drum attack - sounds like the Heed takes care of that...)

 decisions, decisions...


----------



## dw6928

They can be neutral or dry with a weaker source. The Heed
 gives the 701s every opportunity to strut its stuff


----------



## Dexdexter

36 hours now, no epiphanies for the mo', just enjoyin' the chunes!


----------



## dw6928

major change landmarks: 100 hours - soundstage and sparkle
 200 hours - bottom registers, bass and 3 dimensional layering. Dex, check me out on this because I remember this happening very clearly.


----------



## eitook

Hi guys,

 Just a quick question :

 Can the power cable for the heed be swapped out? Does it come with an IEC connector at the back of the amp?

 Thanks


----------



## Akui

After reading the whole thread (it was quite a read!) I have decided to purchase a Heed CanAmp for myself and my Senn HD650s! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But... March! That's a bit of a wait


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *eitook* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi guys,

 Just a quick question :

 Can the power cable for the heed be swapped out? Does it come with an IEC connector at the back of the amp?

 Thanks_

 

no it's a captive power cord

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Akui* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_After reading the whole thread (it was quite a read!) I have decided to purchase a Heed CanAmp for myself and my Senn HD650s! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But... March! That's a bit of a wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

mine should be here any day now!!!


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Akui* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_After reading the whole thread (it was quite a read!) I have decided to purchase a Heed CanAmp for myself and my Senn HD650s! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But... March! That's a bit of a wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Why, it's only next month, now!


----------



## brianth

I keep seeing in this thread that the wait is until March. My dealer (on the West coast) is saying the amps should be arriving in the next couple weeks. Has anyone else heard the specific story of what's going on? I heard that the delay is in creating the power supplies for the U.S.


----------



## Dexdexter

So order now, plan for March, and maybe have a very pleasant surprise in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Equality 7-2521

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *brianth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I keep seeing in this thread that the wait is until March. My dealer (on the West coast) is saying the amps should be arriving in the next couple weeks. Has anyone else heard the specific story of what's going on? I heard that the delay is in creating the power supplies for the U.S._

 

I ordered mine back in mid-December with an ETA of mid-Jan / late-Feb, but this is now pushed back to at least March. My understanding from Dan at Blackbird Audio is that there are a number of factors. Holiday shutdowns in Europe was the first. Supply problems in general seems to be the second. This includes, but I think is not limitted to, the procurement of 110 power supplies for the US. It sounds like metal working for the cases is another supply problem. Unfortunately Heed is a relatively small player, so I'm guessing that they keep getting bumped for bigger customers. Finally, given the huge and unexpected surge in demand, I suspect that they are also dealing with an internal production backlog. Even if they have all the parts, they can only knock out so many of these things in a day. This information is a couple weeks old, so if anyone has anything newer, please share.

 Meanwhile, the praise for this amp has been incredible. I certainly prefer instant gratification, but I'm convinced it's worth the wait. And I feel good about supporting Heed as they develop. So in the meantime, I'm just trying to be Zen, and re-reading this thread pretty regularly to help pass the time.


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_major change landmarks: 100 hours - soundstage and sparkle
 200 hours - bottom registers, bass and 3 dimensional layering._

 

Cruising past Hour 60 now, not hearing that sparkle just yet, but definitely a certain kind of _shimmer_. Bass continues to evolve nicely as the PROlines feel ever more confident.


----------



## dw6928

at 60, the first hurdle is in sight.


----------



## TKO

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Equality 7-2521* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I ordered mine back in mid-December with an ETA of mid-Jan / late-Feb, but this is now pushed back to at least March. My understanding from Dan at Blackbird Audio is that there are a number of factors. Holiday shutdowns in Europe was the first. Supply problems in general seems to be the second. This includes, but I think is not limitted to, the procurement of 110 power supplies for the US. 

 Meanwhile, the praise for this amp has been incredible. I certainly prefer instant gratification, but I'm convinced it's worth the wait. And I feel good about supporting Heed as they develop. So in the meantime, I'm just trying to be Zen, and re-reading this thread pretty regularly to help pass the time._

 

Yes, exact same situation for me... I ordered in November. Fingers crossed it will be in the next month. I am lucky as I have a DC MOSFET amplifier that snaps my K701s pretty nicely, but would like to have a purpose built headphone amplifier which would allow me a little more flexibility.

 Cheers.


----------



## LarryK2

I just bought a Woo3 - would you mind sharing with me your favorite tube combo? I listen to classical (all types) and a bit of jazz.

 Thanks,
 Larry


----------



## Gradofan2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LarryK2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just bought a Woo3 - would you mind sharing with me your favorite tube combo? I listen to classical (all types) and a bit of jazz.

 Thanks,
 Larry_

 

Do a search for "Woo 3 Modified" (or similar) - you'll find more than you want to know.


----------



## RasmusseN

so If i was to order one in this month ( Feb ) from whoever is selling them in the US would I get the CanAmp around March? or is the wait so long that I'd have to wait much longer


----------



## Equality 7-2521

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RasmusseN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_so If i was to order one in this month ( Feb ) from Dan would I get the CanAmp around March? or is the wait so long that I'd have to wait much longer_

 

I'd guess you could be looking at a longer wait. Best bet is to contact Dan, dan@blackbirdaudio.com.


----------



## RasmusseN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Equality 7-2521* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'd guess you could be looking at a longer wait. Best bet is to contact Dan, dan@blackbirdaudio.com._

 

sent him an e-mail hopefully I get a good message back.


----------



## Dexdexter

Steamin' on past 120 hours now, currently listening to Donna Summer "I Feel Love" (12" single mix), and, OMG, I'm indeed (in-Heed?) hearing that _sparkle_ Wayne was on about! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Moving on to the 15-minute Patrick Crowley remix of the same song with those ever-puslating Giorgio Moroder eurobeats just pumpin' back and forth within my PROline 2500s, yet, for all the world appearing _outside_ them.

 The dimension, scale, and slam of the CanAmp are leaving me breathless here...folks I be trippin'!


----------



## dw6928

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Steamin' on past 120 hours now, currently listening to Donna Summer "I Feel Love" (12" single mix), and, OMG, I'm indeed (in-Heed?) hearing that sparkle Wayne was on about! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Moving on to the 15-minute Patrick Crowley remix of the same song with those ever-puslating Giorgio Moroder eurobeats just pumpin' back and forth within my PROline 2500s, yet, for all the world appearing outside them.

 The dimension, scale, and slam of the CanAmp are leaving me breathless here...folks I be trippin'! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Dex, I am delighted that at 120 hours the sparkle is emerging. Next look for the 3D layered soundstage (instruments and tracks floating and emerging as if you were in the recording studio in front of 6 studio monitors)
 and then the rhythm tracks and bass (warmth and fullness)Once that is in place, the Heed is complete and so is your search for the best bang under $400 (IMHO) for a widest variety of heaphones (Ultrasones included) I can find. Congrats!


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dex, I am delighted that at 120 hours the sparkle is emerging. Next look for the 3D layered soundstage (instruments and tracks floating and emerging as if you were in the recording studio in front of 6 studio monitors)
 and then the rhythm tracks and bass (warmth and fullness)Once that is in place, the Heed is complete and so is your search for the best bang under $400 (IMHO) for a widest variety of heaphones (Ultrasones included) I can find. Congrats!_

 

Yee-Haw, can't hardly wait!


----------



## Dexdexter

And here she is in action at yesterday's Benelux Meet:


----------



## DaveR

Can't... resist.. any more... 

 So I ordered one on Friday from Dan.

 Dan was indeed very pleasant. When I said I was calling about the HEED CanAmp Dan laughed and said something to the effect of "Of COURSE you are! Who ISN'T?!". He then went on to give me the situation which is, pretty much what this thread states.

 He's targeting mid-March for delivery. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm off to shop for a DAC...


----------



## Mojo777

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DaveR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can't... resist.. any more... 

 So I ordered one on Friday from Dan.

 Dan was indeed very pleasant. When I said I was calling about the HEED CanAmp Dan laughed and said something to the effect of "Of COURSE you are! Who ISN'T?!". He then went on to give me the situation which is, pretty much what this thread states.

 He's targeting mid-March for delivery. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm off to shop for a DAC..._

 

Where can I get one? Link please


----------



## George Chronis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mojo777* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Where can I get one? Link please_

 

Dan at Blackbird Audio


----------



## DSlayerZX

I　currently have a H5, thinking about changing to Canamp because I just got a HD650... the problem is, my money/situation is tight until almost the end of May
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wondering if the price will rise by that time. Anyway, I live in SD.. thinking about I might be able to a local pickup just to save money
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just wondering, would anyone sell this amp in the amp for sale section


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DSlayerZX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I　currently have a H5, thinking about changing to Canamp because I just got a HD650... the problem is, my money/situation is tight until almost the end of May
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wondering if the price will rise by that time._

 

I doubt that it's gonna rise. It has had the same list price of $400 all along, although there were some discounts given on the first few shipments since it was enthusiastically discovered by Head-Fiers.

 Heed assured me a couple of months ago that _they_ had no intention of raising their price to their distributors, but ultimately it is the distributor who sets the list price.


----------



## Hoppergrass

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DaveR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can't... resist.. any more... 

 So I ordered one on Friday from Dan.

 Dan was indeed very pleasant. When I said I was calling about the HEED CanAmp Dan laughed and said something to the effect of "Of COURSE you are! Who ISN'T?!". He then went on to give me the situation which is, pretty much what this thread states.

 He's targeting mid-March for delivery. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm off to shop for a DAC..._

 

to all who have recently ordered or are interested in ordering, you will find that Dan is indeed a pleasure to deal with. i ordered from him early november, so i'm one in the midst of all of the delays. he has consistantly kept his customers informed (even when unsolicited) via emails. he's been a class act throughout.


----------



## dw6928

Dan and I go back to the original Heed order. Not only will you find him a gentleman and a pleasure to do business with,
 but you will find those qualities in place long after your Heed arrives. If they could all be like Blackbirdaudio and Dan!


----------



## jbusuego

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dan and I go back to the original Heed order. Not only will you find him a gentleman and a pleasure to do business with,
 but you will find those qualities in place long after your Heed arrives. If they could all be like Blackbirdaudio and Dan!_

 

I totally agree. I just place mine today so I will be on the next batch, hopefully in April.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dan and I go back to the original Heed order. Not only will you find him a gentleman and a pleasure to do business with,
 but you will find those qualities in place long after your Heed arrives. If they could all be like Blackbirdaudio and Dan!_

 

X1,000,000, Dan is a class act!


----------



## George Chronis

Yep, for what it's worth, Dan is rare to find. Very nice. (I'm on the list as of last Sunday as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## Supersonic99

Damned!"

 For 3 month, i had the chance to buy an HEED for 250 € (EUR) with guarantee etc. nearly new.

 And i didn't buy it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My HD 600 "crying" for a god amp. 
 I think i have to pay the full price in Germany for this great baby.

 And then the "Kondensdator mod" and my ears are in heaven.


----------



## Supersonic99

Is there a new transformer in the HEED Canamp? 





 On the other pictures the transformer is the blue one.


----------



## daggerlee

That's the new transformer they sourced from Britain for the american order of amps. Not sure if they still use that one or not.


----------



## Rav

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Supersonic99* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is there a new transformer in the HEED Canamp? 





 On the other pictures the transformer is the blue one._

 


 Different caps to mine as well, taller and fatter.

http://homepages.nildram.co.uk/~raven/cana1.jpg
 (220v, bought about a month ago from needles and spins)


----------



## George Chronis

Darn! I thought you made the mode yourself. These are the ones that pinky had recommended as an upgrade. COOOOOL! I just saved myself some money. I was going to buy those. Can you check the smaller ones in between the big ones?

 EDIT: Oh, wait, didn't see your picture. Rav's are different than the ones that Supersonic99 has. I'm totally confused now. Supersonic, are your caps stock?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Different caps to mine as well, taller and fatter.

http://homepages.nildram.co.uk/~raven/cana1.jpg
 (220v, bought about a month ago from needles and spins)_


----------



## Supersonic99

No no...

 The picture are not from me.
 I found it here in the forum and wonder about the grey transformer.

  Quote:


 Different caps to mine as well, taller and fatter.

http://homepages.nildram.co.uk/~raven/cana1.jpg
 (220v, bought about a month ago from needles and spins) 
 

The amp on this picture is a modded one.


 BTW... in the web i found this:
http://www.needles-and-spins.co.uk/pd_heed_canamp.cfm

 Is there a Canamp 2? Is the "Canamp 2" a new version?
 (maybe with other/better transformer?


----------



## George Chronis

Ok, I see the deal with the caps. No idea what this canamp 2 is.


----------



## Rav

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *George Chronis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok, I see the deal with the caps. No idea what this canamp 2 is._

 

I think the 2 might refer to the chrome volume nob and newer (with silkscreen writing) fascia.


----------



## Supersonic99

I wrote an e-mail to the german bt-vertrieb.de 
 and to needles and spins and asked if there a new CanAmp 2
 or a new version.

 Will see...


----------



## dw6928

This is what I mean about Dan at Blackbird: I just received a lovely email from him thanking me and all of us for supporting him and the Heed in these forums. Further, he asked how my recovery from knee surgery was going (dates back to November). His email was just another indication of
 the type of gentleman/good businessman Dan is. This is someone you want to do business with, and add the great product he sells and it is a home run!


----------



## Dexdexter

180 hours in now, and cruising into the home stretch, the CanAmp appears to have opened up substantially during the 60 hours since I last posted here about it. I can scarcely imagine that the bass could be any more full or assured than it has now become.

 I'm currently listening to Charlotte Gainsbourg's sublime new album, _5:55_ (lyrics courtesy of Pulp's Jarvis C*cker & The Divine Comedy's Neil Hannon; music and production by French popmeisters Air), and the atmosphere conveyed is truly remarkable; simultaneously intimate and entirely expansive. 

 Charlotte's whispery, ethereal vocals hover at various points in the soundstage, anchored by a rock-solid rhythm section, leaving Air free to pepper the remaining sonic canvas with their trademark flourishes that swirl about the proceedings in a mosaic of layered textures vividly rendered by the CanAmp and PROline 2500s.

 Meanwhile in the more decadent corner of Heaven, Papa Serge smiles quietly to himself as he fires-up yet another Gitanes.


----------



## fu01

Hi all,

 Need help here.

 Was wondering if Heed Canamp matches well with K501???
 Hope some forumers with these setup can advise me....


----------



## brospin

Has anyone compared the CanAmp to a Corda (HA-2 or Prehead) and is willing to post some brief impressions?


----------



## carlosgp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fu01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi all,

 Need help here.

 Was wondering if Heed Canamp matches well with K501???
 Hope some forumers with these setup can advise me...._

 

Yes, well enough, but I have not made extended tests with them. My 501s are in hibernation mode lately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Murugesh

Guys, I will get my Heed next month, Meanwhile I'm thinking of interconnects for the amp.

 Is Heed taking input via RCA? I have a mini to RCA cable. Can I use it to feed this amp from my HR MicroDAC?


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Murugesh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Guys, I will get my Heed next month, Meanwhile I'm thinking of interconnects for the amp.

 Is Heed taking input via RCA? I have a mini to RCA cable. Can I use it to feed this amp from my HR MicroDAC?_

 

Yes, absolutely.


----------



## dw6928

Dex, as you cross the finish line, I take it the journey was
 as expected, the ends justifying the means and a fabulous
 new amp has hit its stride?


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dex, as you cross the finish line, I take it the journey was
 as expected, the ends justifying the means and a fabulous
 new amp has hit its stride?_

 

No question, Wayne, and I am indebted to you and all the other CanAmp pioneers here on Head-Fi for inspiring me to finally take the trip! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 With two small children running around, quality loudspeaker time was becoming increasingly difficult to come by. But thanks to this Heed and the PROlines, I'm able to listen to more music than I have in quite some time and with as much enjoyment as ever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At 204 hours now (can I stop counting, Wayne? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), I'm listening to Bob Marley & The Wailers' _Burnin'_ and the three-dimensional textures are simply remarkable; Marley and Bunny Livingston's soaring harmonies underpinned by Peter Tosh's grumbly bass vocals, everything entirely distinct, yet still functioning as a musical whole, and never stepping over that insistently tight rhythm section.

 Just fantastic. Does it get any better than this?


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No question, Wayne, and I am indebted to you and all the other CanAmp pioneers here on Head-Fi for inspiring me to finally take the trip! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 With two small children running around, quality loudspeaker time was becoming increasingly difficult to come by. But thanks to this Heed and the PROlines, I'm able to listen to more music than I have in quite some time and with as much enjoyment as ever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At 204 hours now (can I stop counting, Wayne? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), I'm listening to Bob Marley & The Wailers' Burnin' and the three-dimensional textures are simply remarkable; Marley and Bunny Livingston's soaring harmonies underpinned by Peter Tosh's grumbly bass vocals, everything entirely distinct, yet still functioning as a musical whole, and never stepping over that insistently tight rhythm section.

 Just fantastic. Does it get any better than this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I am glad you are enjoying it. IMO the Heed is such a nice sounding amp with a great depth and soundstage. Very few amps can do it specially at $400 MSRP.


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am glad you are enjoying it. IMO the Heed is such a nice sounding amp with a great depth and soundstage. Very few amps can do it specially at $400 MSRP._

 

Thanks, Miguel, your enthusiasm was a very big factor in my heading in this direction!


----------



## Uncle Ants

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Supersonic99* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wrote an e-mail to the german bt-vertrieb.de 
 and to needles and spins and asked if there a new CanAmp 2
 or a new version.

 Will see..._

 

We seem to have caused some confusion here for which I apologise. I got your email supersonic and responded but must admit was a little confused by it. The answer to the mysterious CanAmp 2 question is a little more prosaic I'm afraid ... it was a mistake on our website, probably caused by using the template for the Orbit 2 to create the CanAmp web page. Now corrected .... Oops


----------



## dw6928

All Heed owners have a enormous debt to Miguel (Mrarroyo)for having turned us on to this wonderful amp. In all honesty, without his early posts I would have never even heard of a Heed Canamp. Thanks again Miguel, the Heed is
 a centerpiece of my audio stable.


----------



## Dexdexter

It's funny, Wayne, but since Pinkie left the scene, a lot of other early-adopters (with the exception of you and Miguel) have been in scarce supply here on the ol' CanAmp thread.

 Maybe they're all just busy enjoying the music?


----------



## mrarroyo

I miss that pinkfloyd fellow, too bad he is no longer here.


----------



## dw6928

I am sure they are. If you really go back to the beginning, there were really very few who had the Heed. I think the original order with Dan was 8 amps! Miguel and I are still here; the others may be discovering new headphones to go with their Heeds like the Ultrasones!


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am sure they are. If you really go back to the beginning,
 there were really very few who had the Heed. I think the 
 original order with Dan was 8 amps! Miguel and I are still here, the others perhaps discovering new headphones to go
 with their Heeds like the Ultrasones!_

 

Boomana still has hers and she enjoys it.


----------



## dw6928

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I miss that pinkfloyd fellow, too bad he is no longer here._

 

I do too! What a great guy...generous with his time and experience!


----------



## dw6928

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Boomana still has hers and she enjoys it._

 

Sorry, that makes 3!


----------



## shigzeo

my heed has only been in my hands for about 2 months now i guess, but i can say enthusiastically that i am impressed. i love my supermicro, but when i take my head headphones out with the heed, it is like the older sister. it is also long, black and a rectangular block, yet as it is older sister, it is prettier, with shinier hair that has been taken care of, not just carelessly whipped in a trailer. its eyes like the older sister too are deeper, full of concern for the world, evident in deeeep bass. finally, as the older sister has also begun her phd in internationisation, there is a concern for more than just the poor road in front of her. thus, as for 3d, this amp delivers. i am much impressed by the sound coming from all over, even up and down behind my ears with certain phones. 

 i'm no original, but i am very happy with my purchase as well as thankful to all the m's for their help and the floyd for the endless modness... cheers


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...it is also long, black and a rectangular block, yet as it is older sister, it is prettier, with shinier hair that has been taken care of, not just carelessly whipped in a trailer..._

 

My, but you _do_ know how to turn a phrase, shigzeo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welcome back to the thread. I've been enjoying your lurid tales of furtive 'phonophilia over in the other section with no small amount of delight!


----------



## skullguise

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_with the heed, it is like the older sister. it is also long, black and a rectangular block, yet as it is older sister, it is prettier, with shinier hair that has been taken care of, not just carelessly whipped in a trailer. its eyes like the older sister too are deeper, full of concern for the world, evident in deeeep bass. finally, as the older sister has also begun her phd in internationisation, there is a concern for more than just the poor road in front of her._

 

Yes, poetic prose indeed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Reminds me of an old clipping a liquor store had for a review of a hihglighted wine. It went something like, "....demure on the lips and tongue, but settles comfortably.....a timid little peasant girl." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, the Heed is just a quietly strong performer: plain looking, great sounding.


----------



## dw6928

North Andover? Near Phillips Academy?


----------



## Dexdexter

Question Time:

 Do most CanAmp owners here connect directly to source, or do some of you hook-up via the pre-out or tape loop of your preamp or integrated?

 And if the latter, have you noticed any difference in SQ?

 Thanks!


----------



## dw6928

I don't know if this is the appropriate answer to your question
 Dex:
 from my X-fi soundcard to Headroom Microdac to Heed.


----------



## Rav

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Question Time:

 Do most CanAmp owners here connect directly to source, or do some of you hook-up via the pre-out or tape loop of your preamp or integrated?

 And if the latter, have you noticed any difference in SQ?

 Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Source > Heed > Integrated (speakers).


----------



## jbusuego

"I've heard some nice news from Bob and that's that He's picking up a
 partial batch of CanAmps within a day or two. This means in another
 couple of days I'll have them to send out. The bad news is that while
 not all of the December order was filled on this partial shipment, most
 did make it. I've been informed that I'll be getting them all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" 


 Blackbird Audio/Gallery


----------



## Dexdexter

Welcome news indeed! Once the bottleneck clears up, perhaps folks won't be as hesitant to order this superb amp.


----------



## dw6928

Tell me Dex, what is so special about this Heed?


----------



## George Chronis

Can someone shed some light as into how the Heed compares to the GS-1?


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Tell me Dex, what is so special about this Heed?_

 

R U 'avin' a laugh, mate?


----------



## dw6928

never happen


----------



## kool bubba ice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jbusuego* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi Guys!

 It's me again!

 I've heard some nice news from Bob and that's that He's picking up a
 partial batch of CanAmps within a day or two. This means in another
 couple of days I'll have them to send out. The bad news is that while
 not all of the December order was filled on this partial shipment, most
 did make it. I've been informed that I'll be getting them all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll fill the orders by invoice number, as they were written up. First
 in, first out.

 Good news still, is that we have been informed that they are on-track
 and will fill orders every couple of weeks. I'll keep you all up to
 date with this new news.
 This means that as the orders begin to trickle in, not only will I be
 able to take care of the bulk of the December orders from this first
 group, but from the following batch we'll take care of the rest of the
 December group and begin to fill the next batch - which is HUGE. By
 Next batch, I mean the group that was to have been February, then
 March, then... well, you know what I mean. 
 A little more patience and we'll all be caught up. Did I dare to just
 say that? Humm... color me optimistic.

 I'm sure you'll agree that this is great news to hear that our friends
 at Heed Audio have managed to work out getting the supply of 110 power
 supplies and are busy working to get them caught up.

 Well, that's it for now. Thanks so much for waiting so long.

 Tracking numbers (where applicable) will follow in the days to come so
 keep and eye open so you'll know your order is on the way.

 Sincerely, 

 Dan Muzquiz
 Blackbird Audio/Gallery
 619-449-2787 Voice
 619-449-2866 Fax
http://www.blackbirdaudio.com_

 

The Heed sounds great.. I just hate waiting.. & do you charge the CC before you ship the heed amp.. Cause being 400.00 less plus waiting 2-3 months would really suck..


----------



## George Chronis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kool bubba ice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Heed sounds great.. I just hate waiting.. & do you charge the CC before you ship the heed amp.. Cause being 400.00 less plus waiting 2-3 months would really suck.._

 

Dan charges $72 to put an order in and the rest when it ships. I've read in here that someone actually got his deposit back because he did not want to wait any longer.


----------



## daveDerek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *George Chronis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can someone shed some light as into how the Heed compares to the GS-1?_

 

i have a headamp gilmore v2-se (upgraded w/ blackgates, silver wire, and a stepped attenuator) which is essentially the gs-1 circuit. when i compared them side by side the headamp sounded more open and refined than the heed (as well it should given the cost differential) so i opted not to buy the heed. the can amp is a nice amp and it's not super expensive, but it's not the be all, end all amp. there are better products out there, and some of them cost a lot more too! that said, let me reiterate (before the can amp fanatics flame me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) the can amp is a nice amp and a good value.


----------



## Dexdexter




----------



## George Chronis

Ok, thanks a lot Dave and sorry about all the flaming you are about to get. I just wanted to get an idea of how far the Heed goes. I understand it's much less expensive than the GS-1.


----------



## dw6928

nice amp, is he kidding?


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_nice amp, is he kidding?_

 

Well actually, Wayne, my CanAmp greeted me this morning with a bouquet of long-stemmed red roses and a box of Godiva chocolate hearts. So, yes, I'd consider that pretty f'n _nice_!


----------



## dw6928

My Heed and I have been dating much longer, so we just
 go out and buy whatever each of us wants for the day.


----------



## sacd lover

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *George Chronis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok, thanks a lot Dave and sorry about all the flaming you are about to get. I just wanted to get an idea of how far the Heed goes. I understand it's much less expensive than the GS-1._

 

George, 

 The GS-1 is $749. But the GS-1 includes a preamp output, loop out, 2 inputs selectable from a front panel switch, a high/ low gain switch and two headphone outputs. You get a lot of nice features with the price increase and the GS-1 is a fully discrete transistor design with no op amps in the signal path. The GS-1, per specs, also has a much lower noise floor. 

 Again, no criticism of the Heed which seems to be an excellent value. But the GS-1 is likely just as good a value but at a higher price point. However, if you dont need the extra features the Heed certainly looks like a winner at the $400 price point. Being eternally curious .... I hope to audition the Heed sometime soon.


----------



## Canuck57

Just ordered a Heed CanAmp...haven't heard the estimated shipping date yet, I'm sure it's a ways off


----------



## George Chronis

Earl, thanks for your input. You know it's very valuable to me. I figured that I would probably pay the extra $350 for the features of the GS-1, if the SQ was the same as the Heed or slightly better. I've been reading about this "3D" sound that separates 2 violins playing the same passage and I'd like to get an opinion on how the SQ of the GS-1 compares to the Heed.

 I have a Heed on order already but I'm also thinking of buying the GS-1 if it's worth it. I'll eventually sell one of the two, just like I will most probably do with the Woo 6 and the Extreme. If the GS-1 SQ is not on par with the Heed's, I won't bother with the GS-1. I've read really nice things about the GS-1 but no comparissons between the two.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sacd lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_George, 

 The GS-1 is $749. But the GS-1 includes a preamp output, loop out, 2 inputs selectable from a front panel switch, a high/ low gain switch and two headphone outputs. You get a lot of nice features with the price increase and the GS-1 is a fully discrete transistor design with no op amps in the signal path. The GS-1, per specs, also has a much lower noise floor. 

 Again, no criticism of the Heed which seems to be an excellent value. But the GS-1 is likely just as good a value but at a higher price point. However, if you dont need the extra features the Heed certainly looks like a winner at the $400 price point. Being eternally curious .... I hope to audition the Heed sometime soon._


----------



## d-cee

just heard from alpar

 my CanAmp should be leaving hungary on monday \o/


----------



## Gladcow

grr this thread is driving me nuts. ill probably pull the trigger on a canamp as soon as i get my tax return check. I havent had a chance to read through this entire thread but does anyone have any experience in comparison to the headroom desktop amp? I only found one opinion and that was like a three-way reference. also does anyone know what the current wait time is? noting that i probably wont get my check for another month it sounds like ill have to wait until may. maybe later?


----------



## sacd lover

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *George Chronis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Earl, thanks for your input. You know it's very valuable to me. I figured that I would probably pay the extra $350 for the features of the GS-1, if the SQ was the same as the Heed or slightly better. I've been reading about this "3D" sound that separates 2 violins playing the same passage and I'd like to get an opinion on how the SQ of the GS-1 compares to the Heed.

 I have a Heed on order already but I'm also thinking of buying the GS-1 if it's worth it. I'll eventually sell one of the two, just like I will most probably do with the Woo 6 and the Extreme. If the GS-1 SQ is not on par with the Heed's, I won't bother with the GS-1. I've read really nice things about the GS-1 but no comparissons between the two._

 

I have never heard the Heed so I cant offer a comparison and I dont like to speculate. But I have owned the GS-1 and I can say the amp was excellent. I also previously owned the V2-SE mentioned in a prior post .... and I think the GS-1 was an improvement over the V2-SE. But I just like tubes better than SS. 

 I did very much appreciate the features of the GS-1. I used the GS-1 as a preamp with excellent results. I always used the loop out to connect a second headamp from a single source. The gain switch was very handy to go from grados or preamp use to senn 600's or AKG 701's. I could hook up two sources and do comparisons .... and having the two headphone outputs was very useful for comparisons as well. Most importantly, the GS-1 sounds very even handed with good soundstaging, has excellent resolution and surprising dimensionality for a SS unit. From my perspective, I definitely got my moneys worth from the GS-1.


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *George Chronis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a Heed on order already but I'm also thinking of buying the GS-1 if it's worth it. I'll eventually sell one of the two, just like I will most probably do with the Woo 6 and the Extreme. If the GS-1 SQ is not on par with the Heed's, I won't bother with the GS-1. I've read really nice things about the GS-1 but no comparissons between the two._

 

Looking forward to the results of your shootout!


----------



## fu01

Hi all,

 Me gonna order a canamp from alpar cos there is no distro in my country.

 Just got a few questions though:

 -What's the preferred mode of payment(less hassle, safer), paypal or bank?
 -What should I recieve from alpar prior to making payment(e.g. invoice etc)

 Hope to get some assistance here....
 Thanks in advance


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fu01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi all,

 Me gonna order a canamp from alpar cos there is no distro in my country.

 Just got a few questions though:

 -What's the preferred mode of payment(less hassle, safer), paypal or bank?
 -What should I recieve from alpar prior to making payment(e.g. invoice etc)

 Hope to get some assistance here....
 Thanks in advance_

 

Hello,

 I've sent you PM!


----------



## MaN227

Great news INHEED, jbusuego. thanks for sharing the good word


----------



## dropkickduffy

I'm planning on biting the bullet and buying a Canamp. My question is whether such an expensive amp is worth getting for my HD580 (600 grills and 650 cables)? 

 Another question I have is what (reasonably priced <$350) DAC would work with this setup? I plan on using my Computer as source through my X-Fi (bypass) --> DAC --> Heed Canamp --> 650s. Any ideas?


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dropkickduffy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm planning on biting the bullet and buying a Canamp. My question is whether such an expensive amp is worth getting for my HD580 (600 grills and 650 cables)? 

 Another question I have is what (reasonably priced <$350) DAC would work with this setup? I plan on using my Computer as source through my X-Fi (bypass) --> DAC --> Heed Canamp --> 650s. Any ideas?_

 

It's interesting that you're characterizing the CanAmp as "expensive", yet you're looking for a "reasonably" priced DAC for just about the same money. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Naturally, your modified HD580 (sharing the same driver as the HD600) will benefit from an amp of the Heed's caliber, which punches well above its price-point. As such, it will serve you well into the next upgrade and beyond.

 Your current set-up seems very similar to Wayne's, who has reported excellent synergy between the CanAmp and his HD650 and K701. I believe he uses a HeadRoom Micro DAC ($299). Hopefully, he'll be along shortly.


----------



## dropkickduffy

Yeah, I'm kinda new to this thing. I bit the bullet with the $124 HD580 on Amazon and now look how much I'm spending. Slippery slope indeed!

 I'm just looking for a setup that I can use with maybe some K701 or 650 so maybe the HeadRoom DAC would be a good choice. Any other recommendations?


----------



## Wizardry

Hi

 Just got some fresh news from the european Canamp supply chain : Alpar told me that a batch of Canamp should reach Frankfurt on Monday and soon be expedited. This means that a Canamp may be knocking at my door next week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 For those who already have tried and enjoyed the Canamp : did you notice a specific "sounding curve" evolution in the first days or weeks, like dw6928* and dexdeter did ? Are there some recommandations about a burn in process ?


 *btw, I didn't understand what mean "sparkle" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - sorry about my poor english


----------



## MaN227

SPARKLE is just a fancy word people here like to use cause they see other people use it and it just sounds cool 

 in simple english sparkle=clear, clean high frequency sound.


----------



## dw6928

I have had the Heed/ 650/701 group since the fall. The synergy is breathtaking. The veil on the 650s falls by the wayside, the "sterility" of the 701s fades, replaced by clarity
 and magnificent upper and lower registers. I am one of the original Heed fans and to this day I cannot imagine a better $340 (old, old price) that I have ever spent on anything, in
 this hobby or any other. PM me if you want more specifics.


----------



## Dexdexter

Hey Wayne, dropkickduffy is lookin' for DAC recommendations. Was I correct in remembering that you have a HeadRoom Micro DAC? Can you tell us something about it?


----------



## dw6928

My little Headroom prize. It, before the advent of the Heed was paired with the Microamp. The combination is their vaunted Microstack and with good reason. But a better amp sent the Microamp elsewhere. What did stay however is the Microdac. It is remarkable. It, whether connected optically or USB, really makes the Heed sing!. The level of improvement is far worth the money spent on the DAC. It is one of the best bangs for the buck out there. It is well made, well engineered and most of all makes everything connected to it better. Can't ask for more.


----------



## Wizardry

Edit... post moved into a new thread


----------



## dropkickduffy

Awesome, that's all I needed. Thanks Dex and DW!


----------



## simonmf

So....where would one get one of these? I spoke with someone about 3 months ago about one, but I dont remeber who...


----------



## dropkickduffy

Actually, one more question concerning DACs. How about the DAC-AH? Do you think this combo would have good synergy?


----------



## Wizardry

perhaps look at this thread  for more infos about DACs


----------



## dw6928

no experience with Dac-ah. many many positive threads on the Heed/650 or 701 synergy, not to mention my new favorite: Ultrasone Proline 2500s. My Heed just loves the Ultrasones.


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *simonmf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So....where would one get one of these? I spoke with someone about 3 months ago about one, but I dont remeber who... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Where are you located, simon?


----------



## Murugesh

Did anyone who placed order for Heed in December got their Heed last week or this week?


----------



## brianth

I'm also interested in hearing whether the December orders are coming through. I put a down payment on the Mapletree Ear + Purist HD, but I may consider waiting on the Canamp for a separate system. The pain of the wait is intense, though!


----------



## Dubzilla

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Murugesh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did anyone who placed order for Heed in December got their Heed last week or this week?_

 

Nope. I ordered early/mid december.


----------



## Temple

My order went in Nov and nothing has shipped yet...still waiting. I thought they were going to start shipping last Fri...


----------



## d-cee

most of the backlogged orders left this Monday gone past.


----------



## kensuki

I placed order for Heed in December. Alpar said to me that I will receive my amp this week. A new batch arrived the last week to frankfurt.


----------



## Billy Shears

Hi all, I'm on the Moon Audio waitlist for a Heed and was wondering if anyone here could tell me how big the Heed is. I have a very small space that I'm planning to squeeze it into so I was wondering what the precise dimensions of the amp are. I've poked around the web with no luck and looked at the images here for some perspective but I'd really like some precise measurements.

 thanks,
 M__


----------



## Rav

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Billy Shears* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi all, I'm on the Moon Audio waitlist for a Heed and was wondering if anyone here could tell me how big the Heed is. I have a very small space that I'm planning to squeeze it into so I was wondering what the precise dimensions of the amp are. I've poked around the web with no luck and looked at the images here for some perspective but I'd really like some precise measurements.

 thanks,
 M___

 

in cm... 9.5w 7h 25.5d. The height includes the rubber feet, and the depth includes the volume nob and input/output sockets. the width is the width of the faceplate, which is the widest part, the chassis is probably in the order of 0.5 cm narrower.


----------



## Billy Shears

Rav, you rock. That's good news as I'm certain it will fit in the space I have planned for it. (Good sound out of that very small package, huh?)

 Thanks!

 M__


----------



## Muftobration

Has anyone placed an order for a CanAmp lately? If so, how long is the expected wait period? I don't mind waiting, it will let me save up more money and not feel so bad about such a purchase.


----------



## oqvist

for you Ultrasone people? I am running the 750 with my Pimeta amp. It makes a world of a difference compared to default. But one thing that is a bit annoying. It can kind of make sound like you are in a sewer if you exaggerate a bit. I guess it´s what called "reverb"... Reminds of reverb effects in games...

 Is this something you get when running these headphones amped you must run open not to get it. Or is some amps better then others in avoiding this?


----------



## Lad27

A little incentive for those still waiting....


----------



## aerowing

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Muftobration* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone placed an order for a CanAmp lately? If so, how long is the expected wait period? I don't mind waiting, it will let me save up more money and not feel so bad about such a purchase.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I just pulled the trigger today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 according to Dan (great guy, very fast reply), if order is placed today you probably will get it in April. Hopefully CanAmp is worth the wait


----------



## dw6928

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *aerowing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just pulled the trigger today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 according to Dan (great guy, very fast reply), if order is placed today you probably will get it in April. Hopefully CanAmp is worth the wait
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hopefully? Have you read this thread?


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lad27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A little incentive for those still waiting....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 

I do not know if the thing on top does anything or not, but I got to have one! I love switches and knobs, specially if they have lit gauges.

 What the heck is it?


----------



## Lad27

This is Behringer T1951 4-band 2-channel parametric equalizer with "tube warming" circuit (pair of 12AX7 tubes, great for rolling). It does work great, with a pot you can select cold to warm sound - I reckon it just introduces more of the even harmonic distortion. Paired with SS amp I'm getting best of both worlds. Equalizer bit works fine too, of course it can be bypassed. Oh, and it has true balanced I/O, good for connecting it to balanced I/O on Zhaolu.

 I love it, and it wasn't that expensive, from memory I paid $AU240.00 delivered.

 And one close-up shot


----------



## Zoide

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Temple* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My order went in Nov and nothing has shipped yet...still waiting. I thought they were going to start shipping last Fri..._

 

WOW.... that's starting to sound like the waiting time of a Xin amp! I hope you get yours soon.


----------



## Zoide

In fact, there's a post from yesterday in the Xin forums from an unlucky guy who says:

 " I ordered a mini on Nov 7 and changed it later in November to a macro. Haven't heard anything yet."

 I really think these small amp producers should figure something out to cut the wait times. It's just ridiculous to wait 3+ months to get a product.


----------



## DaNuS

Hey all,

 Just wanted to share my experience. I placed an order for the Heed amp back at the very end of November. I was able pick up my amp from Dan this Saturday. I must echo what many have already said: Dan is a great guy. Since I am about 10 minutes away from Black Bird Audio I arranged to pick up the amp on Saturday morning. I am also in the process of looking for new speakers and Dan was happy to set up a few of the speakers he carries for my wife and I to audition (Totem). While we were there, we also go to check out a few other products that were very cool from turntables and the Heed Obelisk (sp?) Integrated Amp to the Slim Devices Transporter. I had not seen a Transporter first hand so it is cool to know there is now a local dealer that I can come to and check it out. Again, this was a top notch experience. He offered us coffee and soda while we auditioned a few pieces of gear too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . We didn't leave with any speakers but we left with the Heed and a good feeling that if we do go with Totem speakers, it will definitely be from Black Bird Audio. I would definitely recommend that anyone in the San Diego area check out Black Bird Audio. 
 Lastly, I am currently in the process of running in both the new amp and a new pair of 650s so I can't comment too much on the SQ. But so far it is holding up to the hype. Very detailed and clear sound at this early stage. Just wanted to ask 1 question from anyone using the 650s with the Heed: What volume level do you usually run the Heed at?


----------



## Nigel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DaNuS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Just wanted to ask 1 question from anyone using the 650s with the Heed: What volume level do you usually run the Heed at?_

 

Hi, 

 For cd listening between 8 & 9 O'clock on the dial. You gotta be careful not to start off listening too loud. Just find the minimum level, when the sound snaps into focus. What level do you listen at?


----------



## aerowing

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hopefully? Have you read this thread?_

 

Not quite yet..after several days of close reading I'm only about 70% through the entire thread and couldn't resist to place order immediately once Dan quickly replied my email with informative response 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 By hopefully I just mean that even though I haven't hear the CanAmp myself it definitely look like it's gonna meet all the expectation based on your feedbacks. 

 Considering that I'm upgrading from senn HD590 directly driven by headphone output of the audigy 2 zs front panel to k701 (on it's way) and CanAmp it look like a sonic miracle for me is coming
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 --once i get through the waiting.


----------



## DaNuS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nigel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi, 

 For cd listening between 8 & 9 O'clock on the dial. You gotta be careful not to start off listening too loud. Just find the minimum level, when the sound snaps into focus. What level do you listen at?_

 

I listen at about 9 to 10 o'clock (depending on the CD). I am using a Derek Shek D2 DAC that haw a lower output so I was told from the maker that the level would have to be bumped up a little louder. But it looks like I am in the ballpark. Thanks!


----------



## Murugesh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DaNuS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey all,

 Lastly, I am currently in the process of running in both the new amp and a new pair of 650s so I can't comment too much on the SQ. But so far it is holding up to the hype. Very detailed and clear sound at this early stage._

 

Danus, can you tell us more about the synergy between Heed and HD650? Is this amp excellent for HD650 or just ok?


----------



## dw6928

Having had both since last Fall, the Heed/650 combo is
 extraordinary. The Heed will dissipate any "veil" you may
 have read about with 650s and has more than enough power
 for the Sennheisers.


----------



## Murugesh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Having had both since last Fall, the Heed/650 combo is
 extraordinary. The Heed will dissipate any "veil" you may
 have read about with 650s and has more than enough power
 for the Sennheisers._

 


 Sweet to hear this. I placed my order in January and I will get mine only next month. The wait is more than just thrilling.


----------



## Daryn Alexander

Strange. Here it is, sitting on my door step, and yet the tracking says it's in Mesquite, TX. A nice little surprise, wouldn't you say? I'll be burning it in and using it on the K701's, but also will be modifying it Pink Floyd style. But I do computer stuff by day and cut down trees by night, so duty calls for now.


----------



## DaNuS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Murugesh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Danus, can you tell us more about the synergy between Heed and HD650? Is this amp excellent for HD650 or just ok?_

 

Murugesh,

 So far really good. Both my amp and cans are new so I'm letting both burn in. Anyone know how much time is needed for the amp and 650s to really hit their stride?


----------



## dw6928

200 hours for each.


----------



## Nigel

Hi,

 Has anyone used this amp with Grado's? Specifically, the 225/325's? I used my 32ohm Senn PMX100's & was pleasantly surprised by the quality.

 Cheers,

 Nigel


----------



## dw6928

I have used the Heed with Grado 225s. No longer a Grado fan
 (my wife uses them now) I find them a bit shrill and metallic.
 The Heed does warm them up as best as possible and adds
 tremendous bass to the Grado sound. The clarity is remarkable however.


----------



## Nigel

Ok. Cheers DW. Better stick with the HD650's then.


----------



## carlosgp

I like my Heed + Grado HF1s very much. I my opinion the canamp is a very good amp for grados in this price range.
 Only a small drawback with low impedance headphones like Grados: without music or at very low levels I can hear a some slight noise. It is not a problem for me because it can not be heard at normal volume levels. Rav started a thread about this some time ago here. It seems that no american user has reported this, but several spanish friends have confirmed it. Maybe only european ones have this trait. . I asked Alpar about it but I have no answer yet. I think I will mail him again...


----------



## Nigel

Hi,

 Do you still listen with your Shure in line attenuator? Does this have any adverse effect on sound quality?


 Best,

 Nigel


----------



## carlosgp

I have to say that I use my Grado with flats. At the present my main cans are HD650s and Darth Beyers and at first I found grados shrill and fatiguing too. I added flats to the equation and goodbye bright sound. Problem solved 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. It is not a subtle change and if you like what grados do with rock but are sensible to highs, may be a good option.


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nigel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone used this amp with Grado's? Specifically, the 225/325's? I used my 32ohm Senn PMX100's & was pleasantly surprised by the quality._

 

Hi Nigel,

 I just attended the Bristol Meet this past Saturday with my CanAmp in tow.

 Grado-wise, we listened to the GS-1000, RS-1, and Alessandro MS-1, all of which sounded just lovely through the Heed.

 In fact, we couldn't find a headphone in the lot that the CanAmp didn't pair well with. Among the others were: Sony SA5000, Senn HD650 (+ blue dragon cable), and my bunch of Ultrasones (two of which are 40 Ohm).


----------



## carlosgp

Yes, it has an effect on sound quality. It is better an attenuator cable with a resistance in it, and with it you alter the sound making it bassier and with softer highs. May be of your liking too. I comment about it further in my CanAmp review (in spanish).


----------



## Nigel

Hi Dex,

 Nice one. I guess this is reported elsewhere? How did the Heed stack up against the amp opposition? 

 Nigel


----------



## Nigel

Hi Carlos,

 So, it would be fair to say that overall, you prefer the HD650's when using the Heed?

 Cheers,

 Nigel


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nigel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice one. I guess this is reported elsewhere? How did the Heed stack up against the amp opposition? _

 

The other desktop amps on-hand were: Chiarra, WNA Mk1, Woo 3, Millet Hybrid, and a Corda Headfive.

 Both the Headfive and the Woo sounded fine with Senn HD650, but essentially lacked the oomph necessary to drive the Ultrasones and Grados properly. The Chiarra and White Noise Audio seemed capable but decidedly unspectacular. And the Millet was nice at lower volumes but did not respond well to the listening levels that I normally enjoy. So IMHO, the CanAmp pretty much ruled the roost on this outing.


----------



## Nigel

Interesting Dex.

 Carlos, I translated your review. It makes some interesting points & is the first time I've read an evaluation with the Heed stacked up against something more exotic.

 Thanks guys.


----------



## carlosgp

Hi Nigel,
 About grados vs. HD650... Well, I prefer HD650s no matter the amp I use with them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I only prefer grados (with flats, never bowls) for rock music, and contrarely what is frequently said, I find HD650s good enough with rock.


----------



## Nigel

Hi,

 What is the consensus of opinion regarding the best op amp to use? I'm using the LM4562 & find it fantastic but I haven't tried my OPA 627's yet. The AD823 sounded wonderful as well.


----------



## daveDerek

sometime after Pink Floyd had reported improvements attainable with some relatively simple mods there were reports of a higher end version of this amp being produced at some point. this thread is too unweildy to dig through. is there any further news of a higher end amp by these folks coming to fruition? (yeah, i'm aware that they are behind in production of the current version but that hopefully hasn't precluded development of other products). (has anyone stayed in touch with Pinkie? i wonder if he has played around with this amp some more.)


----------



## dw6928

I had heard that the higher end Canamp was "in the mist" and something not to be concerned with for the near future.


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I had heard that the higher end Canamp was "in the mist" and something not to be concerned with for the near future._

 

Yes, Wayne, that's pretty much it. I had the pleasure of spending much of this past weekend with the Heed boys at the Bristol Sound & Vision Show:





 New slogan could not say it better...





 Omnidirectional loudspeakers are another Heed speciality





 Two semi-obscure objects of desire





 Alpar, Brian Johnson, & Zsolt





 The new Obelisk integrated with upgrade PSU and stereo power amp for bi-amping





 Under the hood with a glimpse of the optional DAC card / K-1000 fans take note: this is gonna _kill_!





 The DAC card which will undoubtedly make its way into a next gen CanAmp










 CanAmp designer Zsolt Huszti rockin' some PROlines






 More tales from the Heed frontline forthcoming tomorrow, stay tuned!


----------



## dw6928

Dex, so no mention of this next gen amp in real time? Are they planning on integrating a Dac into the next Heed amp? I am salivating.


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dex, so no mention of this next gen amp in real time? Are they planning on integrating a Dac into the next Heed amp? I am salivating._

 

Well, sure, but nothing will materialize before this coming Fall. Heed need to catch-up on production of the current model, launch the 5 or so different Obelisk boxes plus the new Enigma loudspeakers.

 But Zsolt is keenly aware of all the modifications that have been discussed here and elsewhere, so if he decides to unleash a "statement" CanAmp, it should be pretty dern special.

 Or he could go in another direction altogether by designing a headphone amplifier based upon the unique and decidedly unconventional Obelisk topology, which is non-DC-coupled and about as tube-like in flavor as solid state gets. Just magic with loudspeakers, I shudder at the thought of how fabulous it might sound driving headphones!

 A standalone DAC is also likely in the cards, with the usual proper Heed power supply, etc. This could conceivably be available before Summer.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, sure, but nothing will materialize before this coming Fall. Heed need to catch-up on production of the current model, launch the 5 or so different Obelisk boxes plus the new Enigma loudspeakers.

 But Zsolt is keenly aware of all the modifications that have been discussed here and elsewhere, so if he decides to unleash a "statement" CanAmp, it should be pretty dern special.

 Or he could go in another direction altogether by designing a headphone amplifier based upon the unique and decidedly unconventional Obelisk topology, which is non-DC-coupled and about as tube-like in flavor as solid state gets. Just magic with loudspeakers, I shudder at the thought of how fabulous it might sound driving headphones!

 A standalone DAC is also likely in the cards, with the usual proper Heed power supply, etc. This could conceivably be available before Summer._

 

I can't wait, hope Dan carries the new equipment.


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I can't wait, hope Dan carries the new equipment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Well, they certainly couldn't say enough nice things about Dan and how appreciative they are of his efforts on their behalf. I'd say he is a certified Heed Audio A-lister!


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, they certainly couldn't say enough nice things about Dan and how appreciative they are of his efforts on their behalf. I'd say he is a certified Heed Audio A-lister! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hi Guys!

 I just wanted to let you all know that _YES_, I already carry much of the Heed Audio gear. There are stock file photos and specs on my webpage under Heed Audio, including Photos that I've taken of the Obelisk integrated amp.
 Dex, those photos from the show are really great. I'd love to get a copy of that "forget hi-fi, remember music" poster. That sure says it all!

 I'd like to say thank you to Miguel and Wayne and all the rest of you, especially from the first group as you were all buying into an "unkown". Of course, heartfelt thanks to every one of you for being so supportive of Heed Audio products, their US importer Bob, of Profundo and myself and also for being so patient as Heed works on getting us supplied with CanAmps. I'm trying to stay on top of all the emails about expected shipments and the like and will continue to post privately to those of you that have orders in with me.

 I've been following this thread from the beginning and have returned to see how things are going from time to time as I can. This CanAmp thing sure got some wheels on it! Wow! What a fun forum.

 Happy listening and as the poster says: "remember music".

 Dan Muzquiz, 
 Blackbird Audio/Gallery


----------



## db597

What's the waiting time for the CanAmp now for people in the UK?


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *db597* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What's the waiting time for the CanAmp now for people in the UK?_

 

I'm afraid I don't know that answer, as you guys run on 220VAC and I'm now only working with 115V units.
 Maybe a UK based dealer would like to contribute and answer this question?


----------



## db597

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Blackbird Audio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm afraid I don't know that answer, as you guys run on 220VAC and I'm now only working with 115V units.
 Maybe a UK based dealer would like to contribute and answer this question?_

 

Thanks for the reply. I take it that there's no voltage selector on the back of the CanAmp (my HeadFive has one)?


----------



## Dexdexter

Hi Dan,

 Welcome to the CanAmp mega-thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've read so many wonderful reports about Blackbird Audio that I almost wish I still lived in the States just to do business with you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Blackbird Audio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'd love to get a copy of that "forget hi-fi, remember music" poster. That sure says it all!_

 

Send an e-mail to Rob at t-source, Heed's UK distributor, and I'm sure he'll send you the file for the poster to use however you wish:

studio@tsource.co.uk

 Cheers, Dex


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *db597* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What's the waiting time for the CanAmp now for people in the UK?_

 

I believe the wait currently stands at 3 weeks, but getting shorter all the time now that production is in full swing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *db597* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I take it that there's no voltage selector on the back of the CanAmp (my HeadFive has one)?_

 

Correct. The CanAmp employs transformers optimized for the region of use.

 It should give you a nice upgrade over the HeadFive, especially with the K701 or other cans requiring lots of current like that and my Ultrasones do.


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi Dan,

 Welcome to the CanAmp mega-thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've read so many wonderful reports about Blackbird Audio that I almost wish I still lived in the States just to do business with you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Send an e-mail to Rob at t-source, Heed's UK distributor, and I'm sure he'll send you the file for the poster to use however you wish:

studio@tsource.co.uk

 Cheers, Dex_

 

Hi Dex

 Thanks for the welcome and the info on the link for Rob. 

 I'm off... it's two in the morning here and work sneaks up on me quickly in the morning.

 Take care!


----------



## Rav

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *db597* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What's the waiting time for the CanAmp now for people in the UK?_

 

I got mine from needles and spins in mid january; ordered on the wednesday, received it on the saturday. Of course, things might have changed since then.


----------



## db597

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got mine from needles and spins in mid january; ordered on the wednesday, received it on the saturday. Of course, things might have changed since then._

 

Thanks. I was looking around and found it hard to find any Heed dealers.

 BTW, is it normal to pay full price? Headphones normally have a big range of prices (especially comparing internet shops to high street). For amps is it normal to pay the full RRP?


----------



## db597

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Correct. The CanAmp employs transformers optimized for the region of use. It should give you a nice upgrade over the HeadFive, especially with the K701 or other cans requiring lots of current like that and my Ultrasones do._

 

Thanks Dexdexter. I'll shop around in the UK then... it would be a bummer to get a 110V version.

 I'm still undecided whether to get the Heed, or to bite the bullet and go straight for an Opera (don't like the idea of a built in DAC though).


----------



## dw6928

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Blackbird Audio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi Guys!

 I just wanted to let you all know that YES, I already carry much of the Heed Audio gear. There are stock file photos and specs on my webpage under Heed Audio, including Photos that I've taken of the Obelisk integrated amp.
 Dex, those photos from the show are really great. I'd love to get a copy of that "forget hi-fi, remember music" poster. That sure says it all!

 I'd like to say thank you to Miguel and Wayne and all the rest of you, especially from the first group as you were all buying into an "unkown". Of course, heartfelt thanks to every one of you for being so supportive of Heed Audio products, their US importer Bob, of Profundo and myself and also for being so patient as Heed works on getting us supplied with CanAmps. I'm trying to stay on top of all the emails about expected shipments and the like and will continue to post privately to those of you that have orders in with me.

 I've been following this thread from the beginning and have returned to see how things are going from time to time as I can. This CanAmp thing sure got some wheels on it! Wow! What a fun forum.

 Happy listening and as the poster says: "remember music".

 Dan Muzquiz, 
 Blackbird Audio/Gallery_

 

Every night that I turn on my Heed, it is I who thanks you Dan! Wayne


----------



## daveDerek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Blackbird Audio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've been following this thread from the beginning and have returned to see how things are going from time to time as I can. This CanAmp thing sure got some wheels on it! Wow! What a fun forum._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *db597* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the reply. I take it that there's no voltage selector on the back of the CanAmp (my HeadFive has one)?_

 

hi Dan,
 maybe a solution like switchable voltage would simplify and expedite production and lower the construction costs. please be in touch with the good folks at Heed and let them know that there are those of us who eagerly await a maxxed out version of this amp, and a voltage selector and iec pwr cord jack would really expedite things and also let users who wish to do so play the pwr cord game. and while putting forth a wish list, i'd also like to see enough oomph and a 4 pin xlr jack to directly drive akg k1000s! i'd also like to see a well implemented cross feed circuit. can they please build and deliver such a product (with significant performance gains over the current amp to stave off upgraditis for a long while!) in the next 6 months!


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daveDerek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_maybe a solution like switchable voltage would simplify and expedite production and lower the construction costs. please be in touch with the good folks at Heed and let them know that there are those of us who eagerly await a maxxed out version of this amp, and a voltage selector and iec pwr cord jack would really expedite things and also let users who wish to do so play the pwr cord game. and while putting forth a wish list, i'd also like to see enough oomph and a 4 pin xlr jack to directly drive akg k1000s! i'd also like to see a well implemented cross feed circuit. can they please build and deliver such a product (with significant performance gains over the current amp to stave off upgraditis for a long while!) in the next 6 months! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That's quite a wish-list there, dD!


----------



## Hoppergrass

dan! welcome to head-fi. i've just passed the 6 hour mark
 on my CanAmp. i think i like it!


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Blackbird Audio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi Guys!

 I just wanted to let you all know that YES, I already carry much of the Heed Audio gear. There are stock file photos and specs on my webpage under Heed Audio, including Photos that I've taken of the Obelisk integrated amp.
 Dex, those photos from the show are really great. I'd love to get a copy of that "forget hi-fi, remember music" poster. That sure says it all!

 I'd like to say thank you to Miguel and Wayne and all the rest of you, especially from the first group as you were all buying into an "unkown". Of course, heartfelt thanks to every one of you for being so supportive of Heed Audio products, their US importer Bob, of Profundo and myself and also for being so patient as Heed works on getting us supplied with CanAmps. I'm trying to stay on top of all the emails about expected shipments and the like and will continue to post privately to those of you that have orders in with me.

 I've been following this thread from the beginning and have returned to see how things are going from time to time as I can. This CanAmp thing sure got some wheels on it! Wow! What a fun forum.

 Happy listening and as the poster says: "remember music".

 Dan Muzquiz, 
 Blackbird Audio/Gallery_

 

Thanks Dan, BTW I have to send you pics of a sad moment on the Beetle's life. Or maybe not cause I will get very upset with my self, I will say that my latest mistake will cost me almost $2,000 to fix. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you are doing well and wish you the best in 2007.


----------



## upstateguy

After the long wait, my Canamp finally arrived.

 I've been comparing amps all afternoon. My first impression, listening to Hooverphoinic's "We All Float", Koop's "Come to me", The Shins', "Girl Sailor" and Lizz Wright's "Hit The Ground", with my DT880s, is that the Canamp is a very clean sounding SS amp, but IMHO it doesn't have the impact, presence, sound stage, bass response or realism of a Woo3 or M^3. 

 If I had to try to describe the difference, I would say that where the Woo3 sounds like Lizz Wright singing, the Canamp sounds like a very clean accurate recording of Lizz Wright singing. Maybe this is what analytical is? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This, of course, is only after a few hours of play and if burn in exists, this Canamp is certainly not burned in by any means.

 I will be trying my HD650s later on tonight and will update on that.

 I will be bringing this set up to the NYC meet Sat, so anyone who wants to, can hear it for themselves.

 YMMV and probably will.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 USG


----------



## daveDerek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's quite a wish-list there, dD! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

well if i'm gonna wish, i might as well do it right. don't wanna be wishy-washy here.


----------



## daveDerek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks Dan, BTW I have to send you pics of a sad moment on the Beetle's life. Or maybe not cause I will get very upset with my self, I will say that my latest mistake will cost me almost $2,000 to fix. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

screw the beetle. you could buy some L3ks for that!


----------



## daveDerek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_After the long wait, my Canamp finally arrived.
 I've been comparing amps all afternoon. 
 This, of course, is only after a few hours of play and if burn in exists, this Canamp is certainly not burned in by any means.
 I will be bringing this set up to the NYC meet Sat, so anyone who wants to, can hear it for themselves._

 

hopefully you're running the thing continuously until you pack it up for the meet to try and get a few hours on it prior to saturday. if you can squeeze in 200 or so hrs between now and then that would be optimal.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daveDerek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hopefully you're running the thing continuously until you pack it up for the meet to try and get a few hours on it prior to saturday. if you can squeeze in 200 or so hrs between now and then that would be optimal. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

lol... yeah, too bad it got here so late.... I guess you'll just have to interpolate....


----------



## Dexdexter

A few short hours is baby-steps in terms of the CanAmp's development and you're gonna drive yourself batty if you're gonna continue to make critical comparisons against other amps before 200 hours.

 I tried out a Woo 3 this past weekend at the Bristol Meet, and with my 40 Ohm Ultrasones and some upper-range Grados (GS-1000 & RS-1), it just didn't muster enough current to drive them properly, whereas the CanAmp barely broke a sweat, so I suspect you ain't heard nothin' yet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (a pair of Dragon-cabled HD650s sounded wonderful, however, through both the Heed & the Woo, but then again, the Senns require far less current 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## db597

Does anyone know how much of a difference there will be between the CanAmp and a high end amp such as the Meier Opera? I'm wondering if I should settle for the CanAmp or go all the way for a top model. Are returns diminishing and very subtle as you go above this level?


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks Dan, BTW I have to send you pics of a sad moment on the Beetle's life. Or maybe not cause I will get very upset with my self, I will say that my latest mistake will cost me almost $2,000 to fix. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you are doing well and wish you the best in 2007._

 

Woa, sorry to hear about the bug. Dare I ask?


----------



## El Cucuy

Upstateguy

 Most electronics can be pretty cold blooded when it comes time to breaking them in. Some more so than others. Give the CanAmps some time to settle in and you'll find them to be much more refined than at first-blush and even more so than the price range would hint at (a common theme throughout their product line, IMHO).

 Enjoy the CanAmp!


----------



## yome6969

Can CanAmp sound hard rock well?
 __________________
 My sentences are sentences written on the translation site. 
 When sentences are strange, I'm sorry.


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *db597* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does anyone know how much of a difference there will be between the CanAmp and a high end amp such as the Meier Opera? I'm wondering if I should settle for the CanAmp or go all the way for a top model. Are returns diminishing and very subtle as you go above this level?_

 

I have no experience with the Opera, but if you manage to wade a little further into this thread you'll find plenty of accounts suggesting that the CanAmp more than holds its own with amps costing twice its price and better.

 So I think getting a Heed would hardly be "settling" for anything other than the awesome sound I've been getting from mine.

 Having spent some time with a HeadFive at last weekend's Bristol Meet, I can say with reasonable confidence that the CanAmp plays on quite another level to it altogether and the differences are far from subtle, at least with my 40 Ohm Ultrasone PROlines and the Grado GS-1000 & RS-1. 

 I was kinda shocked by how much the HeadFive struggled (just like the Woo as mentioned above); I was up around 3 or 4 o'clock on the volume pot before getting sufficient juice and even then, the sound quality was less than optimal. Meanwhile, the CanAmp delivers spades of current with consummate ease.

 I can imagine that your K701 would benefit tremendously from such current reserves, as they are fussy to drive like my PROlines.

 So I wouldn't be terribly surprised to hear that the CanAmp plays very close to or even at the level of the Opera with certain headphone combinations, despite being less than half the price. With the Opera, you're paying additional for the DAC, lots more ports, switches, and connections, crossfeed, and that beautiful casework. The CanAmp, though modest by comparison, is _all_ amp.


----------



## 1Time

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I can imagine that your K701 would benefit tremendously from such current reserves, as they are fussy to drive like my PROlines._

 

Dex, it just seems weird that you describe your 40 Ohm Proline 750 as fussy to drive, when my 75 Ohm Proline 650 does great with my C&C Box amp from my computer or from the HP jack of my Marantz 1060B integrated amp. Do you find that much of a difference between your Proline 750 and 650?


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *1Time* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dex, it just seems weird that you describe your 40 Ohm Proline 750 as fussy to drive, when my 75 Ohm Proline 650 does great with my C&C Box amp from my computer or from the HP jack of my Marantz 1060B integrated amp. Do you find that much of a difference between your Proline 750 and 650?_

 

Well, yes, 1T, the PROline 750 & 2500 are much more difficult to drive than the PROline 650, which can be quite happily driven without an amplifier. 

 With their lower impedance, while they can achieve _loudness_ with just about anything, they require substantially more _current_ to achieve comparably acceptable sound _quality_.

 Conversely, a 300 or 600 Ohm headphone can provide good sound quality with relatively little current, needing only _voltage_ to achieve loudness. Therefore, higher impedance cans are actually _easier_ to drive in this respect. 

 Took me a good long while and experience with my various headphones to grasp the concept, since it's essentially the opposite of what our intuition might suggest, initially.


----------



## warrior05

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_lol... yeah, too bad it got here so late.... I guess you'll just have to interpolate....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I'm going to be there and certainly interested in hearing the Heed. Hmm... we've got about 26 hours before the doors open for the meet. Come on! You can squeeze in 200 hours between now and then!


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *warrior05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm going to be there and certainly interested in hearing the Heed. Hmm... we've got about 26 hours before the doors open for the meet. Come on! You can squeeze in 200 hours between now and then! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Perhaps Wayne (dw6928) will be bringing his CanAmp. His must have around 10,000 hours by now!


----------



## dw6928

unfortunately, while I plan on attending, it will be brief. I have to work that day and can only spend an hour or so at the meet. Hardly worth bring the Heed for an hour! You are right Dex, the Heed has been running for many thousands of hours and does not sound anything like it did at 26 hours.


----------



## 1Time

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, yes, 1T, the PROline 750 & 2500 are much more difficult to drive than the PROline 650, which can be quite happily driven without an amplifier. 

 With their lower impedance, while they can achieve loudness with just about anything, they require substantially more current to achieve comparably acceptable sound quality.

 Conversely, a 300 or 600 Ohm headphone can provide good sound quality with relatively little current, needing only voltage to achieve loudness. Therefore, higher impedance cans are actually easier to drive in this respect. 

 Took me a good long while and experience with my various headphones to grasp the concept, since it's essentially the opposite of what our intuition might suggest, initially. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks, Dex. I only have a rudimentary understanding of the relationship between these electrical terms. Your explanation really helped.


----------



## db597

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Having spent some time with a HeadFive at last weekend's Bristol Meet, I can say with reasonable confidence that the CanAmp plays on quite another level to it altogether and the differences are far from subtle, at least with my 40 Ohm Ultrasone PROlines and the Grado GS-1000 & RS-1._

 

Thanks for your thoughts. Yep, I am certain it will best the HeadFive by a margin. Though I do wonder if what you're describing is an issue of gain?

 On paper, the Opera is a competely different animal due to it's balanced ground. But of course it's not ALL amp - I agree you pay for a lot of other things. I'd like a cut down version that's minus all the inputs and DAC. But as that doesn't exist, the next best value is the CanAmp. 

 My only worry is that after I buy the CanAmp, the following month I'll be looking at the Opera (or some other high end amp) again. The upgratitis is terrible. My HeadFive is about 6 months old and I feel like I NEED to upgrade it (and I would have upgraded 3 months ago if my wife wasn't watching). Nothing wrong with the H5's sound quality, but rather my imagination of how much better an Opera or CanAmp would be - which will no doubt turn out to be subtle and far exaggerated. Curse you Head-Fi!


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_unfortunately, while I plan on attending, it will be brief. I have to work that day and can only spend an hour or so at the meet. Hardly worth bring the Heed for an hour! You are right Dex, the Heed has been running for many thousands of hours and does not sound anything like it did at 26 hours._

 

Hi dw#s

 In 30 minutes I will have 24 hrs on my Heed. No noticeable change yet, but 24 is a long way from 200.

 What I would like to ask you is how much of a change did you experience after 200 hrs? Without getting into the whole "burn in" thing, how much change can really be expected with a solid state amp? Is it going to sound like a completely different amp after 200 hrs, or are the changes/differences going to be subtle?

 Also, I don't remember which amps you compared it to and which headphones you were listening with besides the 701s (if memory serves).... I know it must be somewhere in this thread, but maybe you could tell me.

 Anyway, I will look forward to seeing you at the meet. It would be interesting to see if you can detect any obvious changes between the early and late model Heeds.

 Regards

 USG


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I tried out a Woo 3 this past weekend at the Bristol Meet, and with my 40 Ohm Ultrasones and some upper-range Grados (GS-1000 & RS-1), it just didn't muster enough current to drive them properly, whereas the CanAmp barely broke a sweat, so I suspect you ain't heard nothin' yet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (a pair of Dragon-cabled HD650s sounded wonderful, however, through both the Heed & the Woo, but then again, the Senns require far less current 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_

 

Hi DD

 So as you suspect, the Woo3 probably wasn't made for low impedance headphones.... probably why the Woo6 with an impedance switch came out....

 Would you be able to describe the differences between the Heed and the Woo with the 650s you heard at the Bristol meet?

 Curiously, I find that my M^3 and my Woo3 have similar sound signatures, which are different from the Heed. Was that your experience?

 USG


----------



## dw6928

I will look forward to seeing you Saturday. The changes were
 distinct. The amp was pleasant and efficient out of the box but nothing remarkable. Remember, none of us had ever heard it. At about 100 hours it blossomed and at 200 hours it became my favorite piece of audio equipment. It runs every set of headphones I own (Ultrasones, AKGS and Sennheisers)
 to their fullest capabilities and without even a bead of sweat.
 I am anxious to hear your's at just a few hours to see "the early days"


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Would you be able to describe the differences between the Heed and the Woo with the 650s you heard at the Bristol meet?_

 

My experience with the Woo was limited to observing that it was incapable of driving the Ultrasones and Grados properly, while it performed nicely with the HD650.

 The CanAmp, in contrast, managed to handle all headphones we threw at it with equal aplomb.

 I'm afraid I don't have a useful recollection regarding any specifics as to how the two drove the HD650 differently; at least with the Senns they both seemed very capable.


----------



## dw6928

You know what is a shame: Wooaudio is 3 minutes from where I live but they are not setup for any kind of "visitors" to demo their amps. What a pity.


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *db597* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for your thoughts. Yep, I am certain it will best the HeadFive by a margin. Though I do wonder if what you're describing is an issue of gain?

 On paper, the Opera is a competely different animal due to it's balanced ground. But of course it's not ALL amp - I agree you pay for a lot of other things. I'd like a cut down version that's minus all the inputs and DAC. But as that doesn't exist, the next best value is the CanAmp. 

 My only worry is that after I buy the CanAmp, the following month I'll be looking at the Opera (or some other high end amp) again. The upgratitis is terrible. My HeadFive is about 6 months old and I feel like I NEED to upgrade it (and I would have upgraded 3 months ago if my wife wasn't watching). Nothing wrong with the H5's sound quality, but rather my imagination of how much better an Opera or CanAmp would be - which will no doubt turn out to be subtle and far exaggerated. Curse you Head-Fi!_

 

If I might be so bold as to chime in here... I can certainly see your concern about what might seem like a sideways move and thinking "If I'm going to upgrade, then I should _spend more money and really upgrade._ This is a very common way to think. Let me just throw this out there though: Right now, it's not a question of how much it costs but more; it's a matter of availability. I think buying the CanAmp would be a very sane (and for your wife’s benefit, fiscally sound) investment. It just might "wow" you with its performance level and keep you happy. If it doesn't, you could sell it off for practically what you paid for it. Advantage being, _you have one to sell!_ Heck, I'm a dealer and I have to wait for months to get them for my customers. You'll have one in-hand... advantage, YOU. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I understand there is this uncontrolled variable of the amplifier perfomance being appealing to you. Everyone has difference tastes. For whatever reason you might decide to keep it or move off it to go in a different direction, it would be very hard to get burned at this price point.

 DM


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *db597* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'd like a cut down version that's minus all the inputs and DAC. But as that doesn't exist, the next best value is the CanAmp. _

 

Pretty much sums it up, no?


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...The amp was pleasant and efficient out of the box but nothing remarkable..._

 

Exactly my sentiments.......

 USG


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daveDerek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_screw the beetle. you could buy some L3ks for that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Grasshoper you must educate yourself. There is no better car than an aircooled beetle.


----------



## dw6928

and I assure you that after 200 hours, your sentiment will be
 exactly as mine.


----------



## Wizardry

Well, a parcel arrived today morning... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Being curious, I took a few pics of the package and what's inside... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















 Some first impressions : 

 (and disclaimer : please take into consideration that my HD650 was previously plugged on the analog jack output of my soundcard). 

 The first word coming in mind is : *power and accuracy* ! In my humble opinion, the first hours are astonishing on that point. With such power now, the music become easier to follow, it seems much much more dynamic, while lots of new details that I didn't hear before appear. 

 I notice too a great improvement in *separation *between the pupiteer of voices (I hear lot of classical, especially sacred music with chorus - as I'm myself part of a vocal ensemble). The soundstage perhaps seems to have extended too - but I'm not sure what people here means exactly when it comes to "soundstage". It's like the whole scene become deeper, but still here, with more *dimension*, yes that the word 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One point I should just be careful is about the *volume addiction* the Canamp could induce - with such power in hands, I tend to become hungry... I sometimes refrain from venturing past the 11 o'clock volume position, trying to feel like I feel on stage, singing in a chorus and orchestra, surrounded by sounds that merge within you ! 

 So far, that's already perfect for me, and considering that it can only improve, I know now that I'm going to really enjoy this wonderful little black monolith - as we could say in France, "_petit mais costaud_" !


----------



## Dexdexter

Thanks for that, Wiz'ry, I just love unboxing snaps! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And _félicitations_ on the new arrival!


----------



## Rav

_Little Black Monolith_ - i like that description


----------



## dw6928

It is such a pleasure to see so many people receiving and enjoying their Heed amps. Way back when, in the Fall, I think there about 3 or 4 Headfi members who would post back and forth and we wore each other out. New ears and new opinions is refreshing. Please don't judge anything until it has had its
 200 hours. Like the AKG 701s, the burn in is required and not a myth.


----------



## d-cee

just received my canamp, HUGE improvement over the head-five

 i've also already voided my warranty before burning it in by performing extensive mods! =D

 all i can say is wow, in the past my amplifier purchases must have been sidegrades or i thought i had bad ears (such a shame) but after hearing the canamp the improvement is not subtle at all! out of my K701s i haven't heard such detail and dynamics... it's just like WoW


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *d-cee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_just received my canamp, HUGE improvement over the head-five

 i've also already voided my warranty before burning it in by performing extensive mods! =D

 all i can say is wow, in the past my amplifier purchases must have been sidegrades or i thought i had bad ears (such a shame) but after hearing the canamp the improvement is not subtle at all! out of my K701s i haven't heard such detail and dynamics... it's just like WoW_

 

Nice one, d-cee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now howsabout a photographic tour of those mods?


----------



## greggf

Yes, D-cee, isn't it great when something really shines? It wasn't the Canamp for me (which I've never heard), but rather a Naim Headline 2. When something really is extraordinary, it sticks out like a sore thumb - but in a positive sense.


----------



## leener

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Some first impressions : 

 (and disclaimer : please take into consideration that my HD650 was previously plugged on the analog jack output of my soundcard). 

 The first word coming in mind is : [B* 
_power and accuracy[/B] ! In my humble opinion, the first hours are astonishing on that point. With such power now, the music become easier to follow, it seems much much more dynamic, while lots of new details that I didn't hear before appear. 

 I notice too a great improvement in *separation *between the pupiteer of voices (I hear lot of classical, especially sacred music with chorus - as I'm myself part of a vocal ensemble). The soundstage perhaps seems to have extended too - but I'm not sure what people here means exactly when it comes to "soundstage". It's like the whole scene become deeper, but still here, with more *dimension*, yes that the word 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One point I should just be careful is about the *volume addiction* the Canamp could induce - with such power in hands, I tend to become hungry... I sometimes refrain from venturing past the 11 o'clock volume position, trying to feel like I feel on stage, singing in a chorus and orchestra, surrounded by sounds that merge within you ! 

 So far, that's already perfect for me, and considering that it can only improve, I know now that I'm going to really enjoy this wonderful little black monolith - as we could say in France, "petit mais costaud" ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yes, it is exactly what I felt when I just took it from the box! 
 But, you know, I have read a lot about CanAmp (that's why I've chosen it) and kind of expected this and I must say EVERYTHING THEY SAY IS TRUE.
 Now I am intrigued - they say Heed is good right out from the box but nothing remarkable (I guess this is "normal" sentiment for one for whom it is not his first amp...) but later on... Well, and I know it is going to be true too...
 I want to thank Head-fi. for helping hand, leener 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 P.S. ...little black monolith ..."petit mais costaud" - yes, it's what it is.


----------



## dw6928

I made the remark because the unbelievably positive changes over the break in period will astound you. When you look back at the "out of the box" sound, it will seem like a different amp altogether. Enjoy the ride~


----------



## Mikesul

Has anyone compared the Heed Canamp to a GS-1?


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yome6969* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can CanAmp sound hard rock well?
 __________________
 My sentences are sentences written on the translation site. 
 When sentences are strange, I'm sorry._

 

Does the CanAmp do hard rock well?

 I've just spun Deep Purple _Burn_, and Messrs. Blackmore, Coverdale, and Hughes all emphatically scream "Hell Yeah!"


----------



## mrarroyo

I never played much hard rock through my Heed. I guess the hardest was Santana and it sounded great with my RS-1 or K701.


----------



## yome6969

Dexdexter,
 Woops! thank you for the English lesson and the answer. 
 By the way, which Canamp or Arietta do you evaluate?

 mrarroyo,
 I saw your review and ordered SuperMicroⅣ. 
 Thank you. 

 __________________
 My sentences are written on the translation site. 
 When sentences are strange, I'm sorry.


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yome6969* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dexdexter,
 Woops! thank you for the English lesson and the answer. 
 By the way, which Canamp or Arietta do you evaluate?_

 

Hi yome,

 Haven't yet heard the Arietta, but I did hear the HeadFive last week, which for all intents is essentially the same amp.

 With my low impedance Ultrasones and some of the better Grados, it just didn't have the power to compete at the CanAmp's level of performance. I was rather surprised, considering all the nice things I had read about the HeadFive here.

 The CanAmp seems to handle cans of every type with equal excellence!


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice one, d-cee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now howsabout a photographic tour of those mods? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

ask and you shall receive...

http://www.a-chau.net/gallery2/v/mambo-articles/canamp/

 a few teasers:







 the mods i've done so far are:
 35v 10,000uF Evox Rifa with really impressive ESR electrolytics dropped in place of the jamicons
 35v 100uF Rubycon ZA ultra low impedance in place of the jamicons
 power resistors replaced with sprague koolohms courtesy of pink floyd
 all film caps replaced with 250v 0.47uF evox rifa polypropylene capacitors
 diodes replaced with ultrafast ones (uf4002)
 opamp socketed with AD823 currently in place
 all hookup wire replaced with fatter stuff (speaker cables i had lying around)

 let me tell you this was quite an exercise! replacing electrolytics was the easiest part

 removing the film caps was also easy, but putting in the evox polyprops was an enormous task, all of them are underneath the board, stuck on with blu tack, these are too huge so basically i either used small pieces of hookup or followed the traces on the board until i found a more suitable place to solder them! i basically bought only one value polyprop that fulfilled all film positions in terms of voltage and capacitance to save money/hassle but MAN that was a mistake, in proportion to the board these things are huge, i had envisaged in my head much more room with the canamp but the computer screen deceived me...

 highly don't recommend using such high value polyprops, but oh well. also the opamp was tough, i decided to remove everything around it to make life easier for myself, but ended up lifting half the pads (of other components)! yikes

 no worries, again, either scratching the surface and resoldering or stretching the leg to the nearest in-tact component down the path of the circuit

 one thing i noticed is that basically most of the film caps are bypassing other electrolytics the only reason i followed all the paths was because I a. lifted the damn pads, or b. couldn't fit the damn component where i wanted it!

 anyways, i am just awaiting some 100v 10uF caps to replace the ones at the very front near the opamp and i will have replaced just about every component bar the resistors (except power ones) and the damn power transformer! oh, and pot and jacks, and power cable...

 anyways, initial impressions are HUGE. coming from a meier audio corda head-five i thought was pretty good to this is like a total step up! so far only listened with my K701s and i am amazed by the extra clarity, and "goodness" unfortunately i'm no good at using audiophile terminoloy though with a little more time i may think of how to better put it into words, basically music sounds more full even though it's at the same volume levels as the old head-five

 anyways, this thing probably hasnt even had a couple of hours of settling in yet, so will report back if/when changes occur (hopefully for the better! - i dont think this could even be possible?!?!?)

 all in all a success due to the design being so simple, i was surprised to see it power up and make noise straight after working on it. i was sure i'd stuff up somewhere or have cold solder, but even after reflowing all the joints tonight i am pretty confident in the quality of my work =D 

 i'm just waiting on some nichicon Muse 10uF 100v caps to replace those caps at the front of the amp with and maybe at that time i'll take some shots of the bottom of the board (don't know if i want to though, due to all the lifted pads and hacked up point to point wiring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *greggf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, D-cee, isn't it great when something really shines? It wasn't the Canamp for me (which I've never heard), but rather a Naim Headline 2. When something really is extraordinary, it sticks out like a sore thumb - but in a positive sense._

 

couldn't agree more, I've had this experience with headphones and DACs but amps for some reason until now haven't created the same sensation...

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yome6969* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...By the way, which Canamp or Arietta do you evaluate?..._

 

compared to my head-five, the heed canamp absolutely blows it out of the water, no comparison at all. as much as dr meier's products are fantastic, the canamp is just sensational performance for not that much more money


----------



## Dexdexter

Thanks, d-cee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Mind if I forward it along to Zsolt at Heed as grist for the next gen?


----------



## mrarroyo

Dexdexter you can also ask Zolt to visit PinkFloyd's site for a bunch of mods. I will PM you his web address.


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks, d-cee! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Mind if I forward it along to Zsolt at Heed as grist for the next gen?_

 

hehe yeah no worries, it's nearly an extra AUD$100 in parts alone but i don't imagine labour would be too difficult with a bit of board re-layout, or implementing under-side components into the design (probably a big no no) but yeah, it is such a devilishly straight forward design you almost kick yourself and say... "now why didn't i think of this"

 but yeah, all my mods are pink floyd inspired, and then some - i trust pink floyd's judgement on the improvements that are brought with the extra capacitance in both quality and quantity and caught the mod bug before i had even taken delivery of my canamp loL!

 hehe, also in some of the photos you can see the big polyprops peeking out the side of the board or underneath the board through one of the air vents for the heat sinks


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dexdexter you can also ask Zolt to visit PinkFloyd's site for a bunch of mods. I will PM you his web address._

 

Thanks, Miguel, I have posted over there on occasion.


----------



## leener

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dexdexter you can also ask Zolt to visit PinkFloyd's site for a bunch of mods. I will PM you his web address._

 

Hi mrarroyo, could you give the PFloyd's web address? it's not that I want to do something with CanAmp, I'm no good for that at all, but I'd like to know what kind of changes can be made, for how much and what would be the SQ gain... just in case, probably for future (I could ask someone to do it for me)... 
 Or may be I'll wait till Heed guys will make another SS amp with as much tube quality as possible for SS amp... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There is a rumour about this possibility. I hope it'll take a few years though - I don't want to part with my dear CanAmp...


----------



## Dhw

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 After the long wait, my Canamp finally arrived.

 I've been comparing amps all afternoon. My first impression, listening to Hooverphoinic's "We All Float", Koop's "Come to me", The Shins', "Girl Sailor" and Lizz Wright's "Hit The Ground", with my DT880s, is that the Canamp is a very clean sounding SS amp, but IMHO it doesn't have the impact, presence, sound stage, bass response or realism of a Woo3 or M^3. 

 If I had to try to describe the difference, I would say that where the Woo3 sounds like Lizz Wright singing, the Canamp sounds like a very clean accurate recording of Lizz Wright singing. Maybe this is what analytical is? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This, of course, is only after a few hours of play and if burn in exists, this Canamp is certainly not burned in by any means.

 I will be trying my HD650s later on tonight and will update on that.

 I will be bringing this set up to the NYC meet Sat, so anyone who wants to, can hear it for themselves.

 YMMV and probably will.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 USG_

 

I've had about 50 hours of "burn in" on my amp, and my conclusions are pretty close to yours when using HD600s - it sounds very clean, with nice separation and imaging, but there seems to be a little bit of life missing.

 For comparison, I currently have a Darkvoice 336i and have previously owned an M^3, Gilmore Lite and Pimeta. The HEED sounds great and seems to be a great bargain, but I still feel like it's missing the weight/realism that the Darkvoice provides the HD600s or that the M^3 provided my HD580s when I owned them. I'm going give it more time - I'm skeptical of burn-in of solid state electronics (at least of the type that could make it sound like a different amp) but I'll give it a shot anyway - so far though, the Darkvoice is winning the race for me.

 This may all sort itself out pretty soon though, as I'm about to graduate and will have bar review courses, bar exam fees and rent to pay for while not working for a few months - might have to put the rig(s) up on the F/S forum (back to Team Speakers First!). At least it makes the choice somewhat simpler when you really have no choice at all


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dhw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've had about 50 hours of "burn in" on my amp, and my conclusions are pretty close to yours when using HD600s - it sounds very clean, with nice separation and imaging, but there seems to be a little bit of life missing._

 

If you can hang in there for another 150 hours, I believe you will be very pleasantly surprised.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dhw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've had about 50 hours of "burn in" on my amp, and my conclusions are pretty close to yours when using HD600s - it sounds very clean, with nice separation and imaging, but there seems to be a little bit of life missing.

 For comparison, I currently have a Darkvoice 336i and have previously owned an M^3, Gilmore Lite and Pimeta. The HEED sounds great and seems to be a great bargain, but I still feel like it's missing the weight/realism that the Darkvoice provides the HD600s or that the M^3 provided my HD580s when I owned them. I'm going give it more time - I'm skeptical of burn-in of solid state electronics (at least of the type that could make it sound like a different amp) but I'll give it a shot anyway - so far though, the Darkvoice is winning the race for me.

 This may all sort itself out pretty soon though, as I'm about to graduate and will have bar review courses, bar exam fees and rent to pay for while not working for a few months - might have to put the rig(s) up on the F/S forum (back to Team Speakers First!). At least it makes the choice somewhat simpler when you really have no choice at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hi Dhw

 I listened to this Darkvoice with my DT880s and HD650s, at the NY meet yesterday and agree with your evaluation regarding, weight/body/slam/impact etc, but would like to note that the Darkvoice has it's own particular sound signature. M8o and I were able to compare my Woo3 with the Darkvoice using the analog output of his portable DVD player as a source, and I think that we both felt the Woo3 had a dryer, more realistic, but less dynamic (in terms of raw slam) and involving sound. I now understand why the Darkvoice has the following it does. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unfortunately, I heard too many other things I now want to get (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), so the Heed might be leaving even before it's fully burnt in. That's one of the problems of getting something new right before a meet.... .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Regards

 USG


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leener* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi mrarroyo, could you give the PFloyd's web address? it's not that I want to do something with CanAmp, I'm no good for that at all, but I'd like to know what kind of changes can be made, for how much and what would be the SQ gain... just in case, probably for future (I could ask someone to do it for me)... 
 Or may be I'll wait till Heed guys will make another SS amp with as much tube quality as possible for SS amp... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There is a rumour about this possibility. I hope it'll take a few years though - I don't want to part with my dear CanAmp... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I sent you a PM with the website address.


----------



## mrarroyo

upstateguy if you are thinking of selling the Heed send me a PM. Thanks.


----------



## dw6928

USG, nice meeting you at the Adria. I was curious what you are planning to replace your Heed with? Sure you don't want to wait the requisite 200 hours before pulling the plug?


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_USG, nice meeting you at the Adria. I was curious what you are planning to replace your Heed with? Sure you don't want to wait the requisite 200 hours before pulling the plug?_

 

Hi dw

 Nice meeting you too.... it was a great meet wasn't it?

 Those Ultrasones of yours are intense headphones.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What model are they?

 I liked the EarMax Pro that the fellow along the window had, but I didn't listen to it long enough. Rays HR2. Mikhail's PPX-3. But sitting next to Nate, I caught the DIY bug....

 check this out:http://www.bottlehead.com/et/adobespc/S.E.X./SEX.htm

 this just may be my next project... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 USG


----------



## Asr

I was able to try ATH-AD2000 with the CanAmp at the NY Regional Meet (3-3-07). If I had to be really critical about it, I'm not so sure it was a very synergistic pairing. The CanAmp did open up the soundstage and pushed more "airspace" around instruments on the AD2K, but IMO, that's not something that really needs to be done for the AD2K. I'm also not sure of the current delivery, I don't know how the specs of the amp and the headphones match up.

 Until I can get a critical listening session in, I'm going to have to say that the CanAmp is not an ideal amp for the AD2K - it didn't take anything away, and the one thing I noticed it inflected was a very preferential result.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Asr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was able to try ATH-AD2000 with the CanAmp at the NY Regional Meet (3-3-07). If I had to be really critical about it, I'm not so sure it was a very synergistic pairing. The CanAmp did open up the soundstage and pushed more "airspace" around instruments on the AD2K, but IMO, that's not something that really needs to be done for the AD2K. I'm also not sure of the current delivery, I don't know how the specs of the amp and the headphones match up.

 Until I can get a critical listening session in, I'm going to have to say that the CanAmp is not an ideal amp for the AD2K - it didn't take anything away, and the one thing I noticed it inflected was a very preferential result._

 

Hi Asr

 Did you get any CANAMP listening time with my HD650s or DT880s? If you did, I'd be curious what your thoughts were.

 I hope you had a pleasant trip home today.

 USG


----------



## Asr

Hey USG, thanks, my flight back was ok, got very tiring towards the end though (ran out of stuff to do/read, couldn't sleep anymore, got bored out of my skull). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In regards to your question, I purposely avoided headphones I hadn't heard before and wasn't familiar with (when listening to the amps I hadn't heard before), that includes the HD650 and the 2003 DT880. So no, I didn't use those with the CanAmp. There was a 2006 DT880 floating around but I've lost intimate knowledge of its sound signature, and the only unbalanced K701 I saw didn't sound like mine, so my references were limited to the AD2000 and K601 (which I forgot about).


----------



## upstateguy

HEY EVERYONE *- *

*I WOULD LIKE TO ECHO THE HEARING WARNING THAT SOMEONE POSTED ABOUT EARLIER IN THIS THREAD.*

 THE CANAMP IS FULLY CAPABLE OF PLAYING CLEAN, CLEAR, DISTORTION FREE MUSIC, AT VOLUMES THAT CAN AND WILL DAMAGE YOUR HEARING. 

 WHILE EXPLORING IT'S LIMITS TODAY, I FOUND IT EASY TO GRADUALLY INCREASE THE VOLUME TO ROCK CONCERT LEVELS AND BEYOND. WHILE MOST AMPS I HAVE LISTENED TO BEGIN TO CLIP OR SOUND UNPLEASANT AT OR NEAR DANGEROUS LEVELS, THIS IS NOT TRUE WITH THE CANAMP. 

 I HAD NO IDEA HOW LOUD IT WAS UNTIL I TOOK OFF MY HEADPHONES AND HEARD THAT "WALKING OUT OF A ROCK CONCERT SILENCE" IN MY EARS. 

 I'M SURE AT LEAST SOME OF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 IT'S LIKE YOU'RE A LITTLE DEAF AND THE ONLY THING YOU'RE HEARING IS A SLIGHT RINGING IN YOUR EARS.

*BE CAREFUL !*

 USG

 edit to make it quieter


----------



## jmmtn4aj

Any particular reason for typing in all caps upstateguy?


----------



## db597

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jmmtn4aj* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any particular reason for typing in all caps upstateguy?_

 

It's normal - he is now deaf, so he tends to shout.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jmmtn4aj* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any particular reason for typing in all caps upstateguy?_

 

Well, I thought since it was a sort of a warning, it should be in all caps so it would be more visible... no? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As a matter of fact, as I look it over now, not only did I use all caps, but I used *bold caps*, and in *two* places .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe we don't need a warning after all. Humm, the edit button still works.... we'll see... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 USG


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *db597* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's normal - he is now deaf, so he tends to shout. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

*HUH ??? 

 WHACHA SAY ??? 

 I DIDN'T HEAR YA !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*BE CAREFUL !*_

 

*GOOD ADVICE, USG !*





 It really can sneak up on you. Yesterday, I lowered the output voltage of my CD player (Ah! Njoe Tjoeb 4000) from 2.5V to 1.25V, in order to get a little more volume pot travel from my CanAmp (as well as my preamp in my Hi-Fi setup), since my PROlines are 40 Ohms.

 I closed my eyes and just kept bumping the volume up gradually while the sound quality just got sweeter and sweeter with no let-up in sight. When I opened my eyes, I realized that the knob was between 1 & 2 o'clock. 

 Holy cow! When I removed my cans, I had that very same post-concert sensation that you described above. The power under the hood of this beastie seems truly infinite and can easily seduce one into listening above sensible levels.


----------



## db597

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*HUH ??? 
 WHACHA SAY ??? 
 I DIDN'T HEAR YA !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*



_

 

LOL! Actually, this problem is not unique to the Heed CanAmp. It's a headphone vs speaker issue - with headphones, you don't get distortions until it's insanely loud. It just doesn't give you the usual que that you're about to kill your ears. I bet a lot of people will go deaf early from using uamped iPods - especially if they're not using noise isolating IEMs on public transport.

 With speakers, you know it's going crazy because you can "feel" the bass hit you (and your neighbours will come over to hit you too).

 If you're using your iPod as source, try using the volume limiter feature. I set mine at about 2/3rds of the usual max volume. And BUY IEMS for listening on the go. I can't believe how many people are using the stock iBuds!


----------



## Nigel

Yes, the CanAmp seems to encourage higher listening levels because it sounds so damn good, the soundstage seems to really improve, you gotta be careful.


----------



## yome6969

Dexdexter,d-cee,
 I changed into the route where CanAmp is bought from the route 
 Where X1HA-EPC is bought. 
 Special Thanks for giving good information for me of the English reading 
 and writing hardship person.


 m(_ _)m　A bow of thanks


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yome6969* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dexdexter,d-cee,
 I changed into the route where CanAmp is bought from the route 
 Where X1HA-EPC is bought. _

 

Hi yome,

 You are very welcome. I'm glad we could help you with your decision. Enjoy!


----------



## dw6928

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi dw

 Nice meeting you too.... it was a great meet wasn't it?

 Those Ultrasones of yours are intense headphones.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What model are they?

 I liked the EarMax Pro that the fellow along the window had, but I didn't listen to it long enough. Rays HR2. Mikhail's PPX-3. But sitting next to Nate, I caught the DIY bug....

 check this out:http://www.bottlehead.com/et/adobespc/S.E.X./SEX.htm

 this just may be my next project... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 USG_

 

Ultrasone 2500. I like them better each day I own them. Very different from the 650s and 701s I also play with. SLogic technology "works" for me with the Heed/Microdac
 combo. I find the highs smooth and the bottoms liquid and
 only once in a great while, a bit metallic in the upper registers but not enough to be a bother. What was Steve's sig: Nice guy.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ultrasone 2500. I like them better each day I own them. Very different from the 650s and 701s I also play with. SLogic technology "works" for me with the Heed/Microdac
 combo. I find the highs smooth and the bottoms liquid and
 only once in a great while, a bit metallic in the upper registers but not enough to be a bother. What was Steve's sig: Nice guy._

 


 Hey W

 Had to go look up SLogic to see what it did.... humm, interesting... is your micro DAC NOS like my DAC-AH or an up-sampler like the Zhaolu I had at the meet?

 If you mean the Steve I was sharing a table with, it's Asr.

 E


----------



## dw6928

Hey USG,
 I checked with Headroom and they tell me the Microdac is not an upsampler.


----------



## vinylfirst

How does one measure volume (dbs for the listener) at any one time? I suppose a Radio Shack db meter is not the answer because of the headphone seal to the ear.

 Oh ya, I ordered a Heed last Friday.

 Since I am just starting out here, I needed an amp in the short term. Bought a used X-Can in the for sale thread.

 Senn 600 is my current headphone. Ten years old or so and I am breaking them in this week.

 I try to listen under 90 db on the big rig, which is still loud to me. 

 Now that I have posted in this thread I can continue my newbie journey.

 vf


----------



## kpp80202

Looks like I'll be joining the Heed Crew. Need something to compare my MG Head and TBH to...

 Why oh why is this hobby so addictive?

 Kevin


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vinylfirst* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How does one measure volume (dbs for the listener) at any one time? I suppose a Radio Shack db meter is not the answer because of the headphone seal to the ear._

 

That's an excellent question, vf. Don't know if there's an easy answer, but if anyone can help it would be much appreciated! 

 And congrats on the CanAmp!


----------



## d-cee

got my Nichicon "Muse" Fine Gold 10uF/100v caps today and dropped them in. While there I took some under-board shots of my polyprops in place as well as the HAWT pad liftage at the front of the board 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Zsolt, Alpar and the rest of the Heed designers will probably never forgive me for butchering their amp like this, but the sound is sooooooo worth it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












http://www.a-chau.net/gallery2/v/mambo-articles/canamp/ now with under-board shots


----------



## db597

I can't believe you guys! A brand new amp, and you've got the guts to mod it like that.

 Clearly Heed should take note that there's a market for an "SE" version with high quality maxed out caps.


----------



## d-cee

i've gone a bit mod crazy lately

 clearly i need to be locked up


----------



## Stram

I've still got to wait over 3 weeks for my CanAmp to arrive to join the thread but at least it gives me a bit of time for all the others parts to arrive.


----------



## yrh0413

where did you all order your Canamp? What's the current price for it?

 - Han


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_where did you all order your Canamp? What's the current price for it?

 - Han_

 

many in the US have been getting them from Dan @ http://www.blackbirdaudio.com/ however, if like me there are no re-sellers/distributors for your country (http://www.heedaudio.hu/en/distr.html for list) you can order it directly from Heed - http://www.heedaudio.hu/en/contact.html (email Alpar and he will take care of you)


----------



## yrh0413

=) I'd sent an e-mail to Dan and Alpar. May i know how long is the waiting list, currently? 

 - Han


----------



## lime

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_=) I'd sent an e-mail to Dan and Alpar. May i know how long is the waiting list, currently? 

 - Han_

 

i placed a deposit on mine on Feb 13, and we're hoping (Dan @ Black Bird, etc) it will arrive by 1st week of April.

 so yeah.... expect anywhere from 1 - 2 months.
 apparently they're trying to ramp up production to accommodate the spike in demand, so hopefully the wait times will gradually decrease.

 personally, i hate everyone who recommended this damn amp to me, but it doesn't change my mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 edit: let us know what he says, if you decide to waitlist for one too. i'm curious if the projected time has shrunk at all.


----------



## yrh0413

Dan and Alpar replied my e-mail. Dan even forwarded my e-mail to Alpar as he strongly suggest i get it directly from Heed instead. In Alpar's reply, he mention that the lead time is 2 weeks. @.@"

 Gonna place my order really soon, i just can't wait for to get it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Added: By the way may i know how much are you guys paying for the CanAmp? I was quoted EUR 255 + 60 for shipping. Still negotiating with alpar for possible discounts. 

 - Han


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dan and Alpar replied my e-mail. Dan even forwarded my e-mail to Alpar as he strongly suggest i get it directly from Heed instead. In Alpar's reply, he mention that the lead time is 2 weeks. @.@"

 Gonna place my order really soon, i just can't wait for to get it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Added: By the way may i know how much are you guys paying for the CanAmp? I was quoted EUR 255 + 60 for shipping. Still negotiating with alpar for possible discounts. 

 - Han_

 

I'm delighted to hear that Alpar was able to respond to your inquiry so quickly. As I've been telling everyone, they are great folks over there at Heed Audio.
 Obviously, it appears that 220V models are right now, a little more readily available. We've been waiting for months for the 110V models and this would have delayed your order for no good reason. This is why I forwarded your note to Alpar and encouraged you to deal with them directly since they do not have distribution in your country. _ In my eyes_, this was the best level of service I could offer to you.
 As for pricing, there are too many factors when looking at pricing differences from country to country, such as exchange rates and different taxes that get put on goods brought in from around the world and each country has its own ideas on that. Shipping costs impact the bottom line as well. Regardless of who has paid what for their CanAmp, I'm betting that many would have been willing to pay a little more if it meant they would not have to wait. Two weeks waiting for an order is a bargain for this amp at any price. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (IMO).


----------



## yrh0413

Haha, i'm still waiting for his reply though. Thank you for forwarding my e-mail to them. I'm ok with the EUR 315 price tag, just hoping to get a little discount from Alpar; hopefully. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway i guess i'll make my payment real soon, maybe within this week or so.

 - Han


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Haha, i'm still waiting for his reply though. Thank you for forwarding my e-mail to them. I'm ok with the EUR 315 price tag, just hoping to get a little discount from Alpar; hopefully. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway i guess i'll make my payment real soon, maybe within this week or so._

 

Hi Han,

 The CanAmp has a retail list price of 350 EUR here in Europe, so Alpar's offer of 315 EUR, _including shipping_ seems very nicely discounted to me!


----------



## yrh0413

Wow, i didn't know the retail price (after factoring in the VAT) will be so expensive. Man i feel bad for sending an e-mail to Alpar for further discounts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - Han


----------



## spukee

Hmmm.. First Heed to show up on the For Sale forums...

 We need more of those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## db597

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spukee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmmm.. First Heed to show up on the For Sale forums... We need more of those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





._

 

No matter how good the amp, upgradetitis always gets you in the end!


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, i didn't know the retail price (after factoring in the VAT) will be so expensive. Man i feel bad for sending an e-mail to Alpar for further discounts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

No worries, he's a very friendly chap!


----------



## d-cee

i can also vouch for alpar being an absolute star

 friendly, funny and keeps you informed


----------



## George Chronis

Ok, what are you guys talking about? I don't see any Heed in the for sale forums 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spukee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmmm.. First Heed to show up on the For Sale forums...

 We need more of those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._


----------



## dw6928

It is in the Headphone for sale section. It is/was AKG 701+
 Heed sale. I don't think the motivation for the sale was disappointment with the Heed, it had other issues that put the equipment up for sale.


----------



## George Chronis

I see. I was looking at the amp forums. Thanks.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It is in the Headphone for sale section. It is/was AKG 701+
 Heed sale. I don't think the motivation for the sale was disappointment with the Heed, it had other issues that put the equipment up for sale._


----------



## PFKMan23

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spukee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmmm.. First Heed to show up on the For Sale forums...

 We need more of those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 

Just an FYI, while it's a fairly rare, that wasn't the first (or the last) to show up on the FS forum.


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PFKMan23* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just an FYI, while it's a fairly rare, that wasn't the first (or the last) to show up on the FS forum._

 

I think it's maybe the third one I've seen, and it might be gone already. Somebody has just posted about buying a 2nd hand CanAmp on another thread here. Lucky them!


----------



## George Chronis

There have been three in the amp forums, starting back in December. All sold of course. It sounds like there's going to be a fight for this one, so I'll just wait for mine. Dan is a nice guy, too, so I don't want to withdraw my deposit. Patience.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think it's maybe the third one I've seen, and it might be gone already. Somebody has just posted about buying a 2nd hand CanAmp on another thread here. Lucky them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Fortune

56 Pages?

 Jeez...

 I love my canamp, not even itching for something else (which means alot!)


----------



## skullguise

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think it's maybe the third one I've seen, and it might be gone already. Somebody has just posted about buying a 2nd hand CanAmp on another thread here. Lucky them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It may be the 4th.....LTUCCI sold his, MrSlacker sold his (I got that one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), and I think there was one more before this combo deal. May have actually been before MrSlacker's sale IIRC.

 I think most of them had nothing to do with disappointment in sound, more of situation that dictated selling.

 I'm quietly enjoying mine, it does quite well with the Ultrasone 750's, as well as the not-so-lowly Senn 280 Pro (I'm forced to use low-leakage/closed cans in the bedroom so it doesn't bother the wife).


----------



## stukovx

Just recieved mine a couple days ago and I must say there is an improvement over my Gilmore Lite. It's not that significant but there is a difference. The imaging and sound stage seem a bit more forward and the bass is a bit stronger. Barely burned in so crossing my fingers for some ear shattering changes like I found in my k701s. 

 The amp itself is beautiful but the knob is very prone to fingerprints. The top of the amp gets luke warm after being on for a while but nothing excessive. I like the Heeds internal psu as opposed to the el pac the glite came with. 

 I am pleased with the upgrade and the great service Dan gave me. 

 Heres my setup for anyone interested:

 x-fi>great march>heed>k701


----------



## d-cee

we've been having 40 degree days here which i'm sure is great for "burn" in


----------



## shigzeo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *d-cee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_we've been having 40 degree days here which i'm sure is great for "burn" in_

 

somehow, ive just got to laugh at that...


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stukovx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Barely burned in so crossing my fingers for some ear shattering changes like I found in my k701s._

 

You ain't heard nothing yet. Come 200 hours, you will be laughing!


----------



## renesis_au

How does the CanAmp pair with low impedence phones like the W5000 considering they were voiced with high impedence cans like the HD600 in mind?


----------



## wazzupi

where can i buy this amp in the US omg !! cant find a dealer


----------



## d-cee

they're supposed to delivery plenty of current for the low impedance phones

 unfortunately i've got no low impedance phones except my KSC-75s

 hmm... that's an idea 

 /me looks for the 3.5mm > 6.3mm adaptor!


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wazzupi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_where can i buy this amp in the US omg !! cant find a dealer_

 

have you read this thread or searched at all?


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wazzupi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_where can i buy this amp in the US omg !! cant find a dealer_

 

Dan from Blackbird Audio _is_ the man!


----------



## d-cee

nope, i dont think it's a limitation of the Canamp, but the KSC-75s sound pretty bad all of sudden (don't remember them sounding this bad...)


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *renesis_au* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How does the CanAmp pair with low impedence phones like the W5000 considering they were voiced with high impedence cans like the HD600 in mind?_

 

My Ultrasone PROline 2500s and 750s are both 40 Ohms like the W5000, and the Heed drives them like a champ.

 If you manage to wade a little further into the thread, you'll discover my account of how the CanAmp developed over the burn-in period with my PROlines and also lots of impressions about the special synergy it has with the K-701s, another lower impedance, difficult to drive pair of cans.

 To say that the CanAmp was "voiced" with the HD600 in mind is kind of misleading.

 I had the opportunity to spend some time with Heed designer Zsolt Huszti at the Bristol Sound & Vision Show recently. He confirmed that yes, the HD600 were the headphones he had on hand at the inception of the CanAmp.

 But he also emphasized that he considers himself first and foremost a _loudspeaker designer_ so any amplification that he designs springs from that particular heritage. Consequently, the CanAmp was created to address almost any dynamic headphone possibility, with enough spare power to even drive efficient loudspeakers!


----------



## Murugesh

I think it's almost 3 weeks since the last batch of amps delivered by Dan. Any news about the next set? Anyone got anything from Dan this week?


----------



## Rav

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *renesis_au* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How does the CanAmp pair with low impedence phones like the W5000 considering they were voiced with high impedence cans like the HD600 in mind?_

 

The CanAmp drives my 32 ohm HF-1 with ease, but the noise floor isn't totally silent (still not sure if this is a feature of the canamp or my house's electrical supply). However, as soon as the music starts, i can't tell there's any hiss, but it's something to bear in mind, especially if you have easier to drive headphones than mine (i tried some cheap sony buds that i had lying around, and the hiss was quite prominent).


----------



## renesis_au

The noise floor would be a worry of mine as well, since I would expect that it would be silent or nearly silent. I would think that the W5000's are very efficient headphones, hopefully someone else can chime in here with experiences with AT headphones and the CanAmp.


----------



## Dexdexter

No noise-floor issues to speak of with my PROlines.


----------



## farmer john

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No noise-floor issues *to speak of* with my PROlines._

 

Does it mean that there is no noise floor (completly black), or that you are just not bothered by it?


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *farmer john* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does it mean that there is no noise floor (completly black), or that you are just not bothered by it?_

 

It means that within my usable listening range, and I listen fairly loud, my CanAmp is dead-silent (with music playing or without).


----------



## renesis_au

I'm probably into quiet listening, so the noise might be easily apparent to me. The search continues...


----------



## Dexdexter

Just to clarify, I should have said the CanAmp is silent _up through_ my listening range, in other words, even at lower volumes.


----------



## leener

no noise or hiss whatsoever here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , music or no - it is dead silent, joy for ears!


----------



## dw6928

Like Dex, I have never heard one iota of hiss or floor noise from my Heed since last Oct. Only wonderfully amped music!


----------



## Darkestred

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Murugesh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think it's almost 3 weeks since the last batch of amps delivered by Dan. Any news about the next set? Anyone got anything from Dan this week?_

 

I ordered one early today. Dan was saying he hopes to see the next batch arrive in april. Im going to be pessimistic and say at the end of may. He ha 30 people in line. Cant wait to get mine.


----------



## dw6928

I was in on the first order and waited 2.5 months....it was well worth it after all these months...well worth it.


----------



## Dexdexter

Nearly 2 and one-half months for me too. It went by quite quickly once I received the CanAmp!


----------



## carlosgp

I received an email from Alpar a few days ago in response to my review, which described a slight noise with low impedance cans as the only problem worthy of consideration.

_"As far as the noise is concerned you and the others have noticed, well, it is probably inherently there, in the design. After all, the CanAmp is a nice little entry-level high-end product, and not a no-compromise state-of-the-art design. At that price point, we cannot achieve everything - there is, and must remain some room for improvements. We will definitely launch a Super-CanAmp one day....
 Nevertheless, I don't think this slight noise is really annoying. Many CanAmp owners don't even recognize it.
 Finally, thanks for the positive review you've published recently. It speaks for itself how good the CanAmp really is.
 Best regards,
 Alpar"_

 I share his estimation about this noise. I can recognize it in total silence or at extremely low volumes, but it is not an issue in normal listening conditions.
 Maybe many users do not even recognize it as Alpar says, but it seems there are canamps more silent than others. I can not believe it is only in our ears 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Until now I am not aware of any user from the USA with this "problem". Am I wrong?


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *carlosgp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I received an email from Alpar a few days ago in response to my review, which described a slight noise with low impedance cans as the only problem worthy of consideration.

"As far as the noise is concerned you and the others have noticed, well, it is probably inherently there, in the design. After all, the CanAmp is a nice little entry-level high-end product, and not a no-compromise state-of-the-art design. At that price point, we cannot achieve everything - there is, and must remain some room for improvements. We will definitely launch a Super-CanAmp one day....
 Nevertheless, I don't think this slight noise is really annoying. Many CanAmp owners don't even recognize it.
 Finally, thanks for the positive review you've published recently. It speaks for itself how good the CanAmp really is.
 Best regards,
 Alpar"

 I share his estimation about this noise. I can recognize it in total silence or at extremely low volumes, but it is not an issue in normal listening conditions.
 Maybe many users do not even recognize it as Alpar says, but it seems there are canamps more silent than others. I can not believe it is only in our ears 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Until now I am not aware of any user from the USA with this "problem". Am I wrong?_

 

Hi Carlos

 Could you go into a little more detail about what this noise sounds like? Is it only audible with low impedance cans?

 Is there an English version of your review, I'd like to read it?

 USG


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is there an English version of your review, I'd like to read it?_

 

Heh-heh, I forwarded that review along to Alpar with a bizarro Babel Fish "translation". I'd love to see an English version as well.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Heh-heh, I forwarded that review along to Alpar with a bizarro Babel Fish "translation". I'd love to see an English version as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hey Dex

 What do you know about the noise?


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey Dex

 What do you know about the noise?_

 

Only that I don't hear any with mine.


----------



## Hoppergrass

just passed 150 hours on burn-in. i am amazed at the changes
 throughout the process. it's been a very fun week or so since
 receiving this amp.


----------



## Knockturne

How would the Heed pair with Grados or Alessandros?


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Knockturne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How would the Heed pair with Grados or Alessandros?_

 


 Very nice! I have not heard any headphone sound anything but great out of the Heed CanAmp.


----------



## vorlon1

X2 I'm just now listening to music out of the Heed with a Grado SR60, and switching to a K 701 and an HD 600 and all three sound excellent. The Grado sounds quite mellow and not at all sharp in the highs like it may on some amps. Very balanced and enjoyable sound.


----------



## carlosgp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Heh-heh, I forwarded that review along to Alpar with a bizarro Babel Fish "translation". I'd love to see an English version as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

There is no english version, I'm sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I will try to translate it in the future, as soon as I get some time for it, but don't count much on it. At least I will try to make a summary.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Could you go into a little more detail about what this noise sounds like? Is it only audible with low impedance cans?_

 

It is nothing strange, the typical floor noise (fssss, like a "blow"). I repeat, this noise is very slight and can not be heard under normal listening conditions, only without music or at very low volumes in a silent ambient. Street noises, a hard disk, even a strong respiration could be enough to prevent hearing the noise (depending on the headphones). Of course, with sensible headphones like IEMs can be heard more easily (as usual). We discussed it here some time ago. Yes, it is only audible with low impedance cans. There is no noise at all with HD650 or K701, for example.

 About the CanAmp with Grados, x3. I love this combo (even with the slight noise
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). It is one of the best amps for grados at this price level and in my personal opinion, the best.


----------



## oqvist

dumb question.... To burn in an amp you don´t need a headphone connected to it just playing audio I assume...

 Also for classical with this amp is there any point in getting a HD 650 for classical music if you already have an Ultrasone Proline 750?


----------



## dw6928

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very nice! I have not heard any headphone sound anything but great out of the Heed CanAmp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

X3. It is superb with Ultrasone 2500s, Sennheiser Hd650 (Zu Mobius cable) and AKG 701s all of which I use with the Heed on a rotating basis.


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oqvist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_dumb question.... To burn in an amp you don´t need a headphone connected to it just playing audio I assume..._

 

Well, yes, a headphone is kinda essential for burn-in so that the amp is driving a proper load.


----------



## oqvist

dw off topic but which of those three do you preferr for classical music 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Dex damn I don´t want to over burn in my headphones lol may stick some real old ones in.

 As for amps pink noise it´s it more efficient then standard music there as well?


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oqvist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As for amps pink noise it´s it more efficient then standard music there as well?_

 

I think it has its uses, but I wouldn't overdo it. Best to alternate with a good assortment of real music. I ran in my CanAmp for 200 hours before I used pink noise, which I used for about 80 hours, intermittently, after that.


----------



## yome6969

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vorlon1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_X2 I'm just now listening to music out of the Heed with a Grado SR60, and switching to a K 701 and an HD 600 and all three sound excellent. The Grado sounds quite mellow and not at all sharp in the highs like it may on some amps. Very balanced and enjoyable sound._

 

Whose tune did you listen with SR60?
 Doesn't the CanAmp do distortion guitar well?
 Thanks


----------



## Muftobration

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oqvist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_dw off topic but which of those three do you preferr for classical music 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Dex damn I don´t want to over burn in my headphones lol may stick some real old ones in.

 As for amps pink noise it´s it more efficient then standard music there as well?_

 

Is it possible to over burn in headphones? I would think not because that would mean that normal listening after the burn in period would do harm to SQ, but I really don't know so let's just wait for someone who does to respond.


----------



## Dexdexter

Obviously, if one leaves the headphones running 24/7 _forever_, the life-expectancy of the drivers will probably be diminished. But for burning-in the occasional amplifier, I can't imagine it would present much of an issue.

 But, then again, if one is superstitious...


----------



## spukee

Ok. Thanks to you guys (you know who you are dw6928, carlosg, vorlon1, mrarroyo, dexdexter, pinkfloyd) and this darn thread (which I've read multiple times) - l'm ordering the canamp. I've said my goodbye's to the Aria, which sounded a bit dry paired with the K701. 

 I love the K701 but they are damn picky with amps! I hope my search stops with the Canamp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Now only if Alpar can confirm I'm on the next shipment!


----------



## vorlon1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yome6969* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Whose tune did you listen with SR60?
 Doesn't the CanAmp do distortion guitar well?
 Thanks_

 

I was listening to Diana Krall. Give me some examples of the guitar music you want checked and I will see if I have it and let you know.


----------



## dw6928

Spukee, you will love the relationship your 701s will develop
 with your new Heed. Just make sure to give the amp a couple of hundred hours to settle in. It needs it. I assume you did the same with the AKGs, Congratulations and thank you for your kind words.


----------



## yrh0413

yes! Alpar confirmed my payment! I hope the employees at Heed Audio is working 25 hours/day!


----------



## yome6969

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vorlon1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was listening to Diana Krall. Give me some examples of the guitar music you want checked and I will see if I have it and let you know._

 

I'm sorry late and very thanks.

 Muse : Black Hole , New born

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiU_WfmoFV8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZrxVng6YBc

 Evanescence : Going Under , Bring Me To Life

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZjf9C6atT4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G90JTWnfPKE

 Linkin Park : One Step Closer , In The End

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5sx7OFPGOY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2UFTmeoXK8

 By selecting the headphone and the cable, 
 can Canamp play those tunes well?


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yes! Alpar confirmed my payment! I hope the employees at Heed Audio is working 25 hours/day! _

 

Not to mention 8 days a week!


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not to mention 8 days a week! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






 not good to torture those good pals at Heed Audio


----------



## carlosgp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spukee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've said my goodbye's to the Aria, which sounded a bit dry paired with the K701. 

 I love the K701 but they are damn picky with amps! I hope my search stops with the Canamp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





._

 

By the way, I am not a big fan of K701+CanAmp, but I know many headfiers are. I think dw6928 is the biggest of all
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
 Why a I do not like this combination? It certainly does a lot of things right. It is dynamic, very clear and with good impact. K701 are not bassy cans, everybody knows it, but are good enough with the CanAmp. Clean and quality bass. But I do not like the highs.
 In my opinion K701s have a certain quality in the highs that I do not like very much. I do not know if call it "dryness" or what. It is a certain "bite" that I do not find pleasant. They sound unnatural to me, very "hifi" if you know what I mean. With a superior tube amp like my Singlepower this quality is much less evident, and with certain quality recordings is non existent. In these cases the increased detail may be even a plus.
 But the CanAmp seems to emphasize what I do not like of K701 highs. They get piercing frequently. And in a lot of recordings cymbals sound really bad for me. In my opinion, exagerated and fatiguing. Ks ks ks, with a sibilant, crashed sound really ugly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I am not saying that the CanAmp is a lean or bright amp. Not a all. And with other cans that I find bright (like Grados+bowls), I do not observe this effect, more to the contrary. It is only that the CanAMp seems to "squeeze" the K701 and the resulting juice is a little too "sour" in the highs for my taste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
 I am talking of CanAmp + K701 + Headroom MicroDac, although I have tried with other sources with similar or worse effects. I think it is the same that dw6928 has 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. A clear example of different tastes. I suppose that what I do not like about K701+canamp, many will find very atractive.


----------



## spukee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *carlosgp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_By the way, I am not a big fan of K701+CanAmp, but I know many headfiers are. I think dw6928 is the biggest of all
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
 Why a I do not like this combination? It certainly does a lot of things right. It is dynamic, very clear and with good impact. K701 are not bassy cans, everybody knows it, but are good enough with the CanAmp. Clean and quality bass. But I do not like the highs.
 In my opinion K701s have a certain quality in the highs that I do not like very much. I do not know if call it "dryness" or what. It is a certain "bite" that I do not find pleasant. They sound unnatural to me, very "hifi" if you know what I mean. With a superior tube amp like my Singlepower this quality is much less evident, and with certain quality recordings is non existent. In these cases the increased detail may be even a plus.
 But the CanAmp seems to emphasize what I do not like of K701 highs. They get piercing frequently. And in a lot of recordings cymbals sound really bad for me. In my opinion, exagerated and fatiguing. Ks ks ks, with a sibilant, crashed sound really ugly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I am not saying that the CanAmp is a lean or bright amp. Not a all. And with other cans that I find bright (like Grados+bowls), I do not observe this effect, more to the contrary. It is only that the CanAMp seems to "squeeze" the K701 and the resulting juice is a little too "sour" in the highs for my taste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
 I am talking of CanAmp + K701 + Headroom MicroDac, although I have tried with other sources with similar or worse effects. I think it is the same that dw6928 has 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. A clear example of different tastes. I suppose that what I do not like about K701+canamp, many will find very atractive._

 

dw6928's praise for the canamp is difficult to ignore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My K701 is well burnt in (over 450 hours - in 2 months!). Alpar mentioned that it will ship this week, so I'm ecstatic about that.

 carlosgp, as long as it has good impact and fills out the bass as you said, I think that would make me happy enough. There was another post - I believe by ASR, that said the amp was a bit forward sounding - this is another characteristic I like, as the Aria sounded like the voices were too laid back.

 If things don't work out with the K701 and Canamp... well... you'll be seeing the K701 in the For Sale Forum!


----------



## cotdt

Why does this amp cost more than the Gilmore Lite? is it really better than the Gilmore Lite?


----------



## dw6928

Carlosgp, you know you would hear from me. I am really confused by your analysis of the Microdac/Heed/701 combination. I find that the Heed smooths out exactly what you find objectionable and is both lucid and true when it comes to cymbal and higher registers. What kind of ICs are you using? That is really the only salient difference we both have. To my ears, the 701s favor the Heed more than any other amp I have thrown at it. I just borrowed a V3 amp (PinkFloyd modded) and it was not up to the task as is the Heed. The highs were well rounded but not expansive. Please spend a little more time with me on this so that I may understand your objections. You are the first I have encountered that hears this from the Heed/701


----------



## dw6928

Carlosgp, have you considered a cable upgrade? Drew at Moonaudio does great things with 701s and I believe it would be the solution to your objections if it is within budget.


----------



## Knockturne

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yome6969* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm sorry late and very thanks.

 Muse : Black Hole , New born

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiU_WfmoFV8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZrxVng6YBc

 Evanescence : Going Under , Bring Me To Life

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZjf9C6atT4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G90JTWnfPKE

 Linkin Park : One Step Closer , In The End

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5sx7OFPGOY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2UFTmeoXK8

 By selecting the headphone and the cable, 
 can Canamp play those tunes well?_

 

Woah that's some terrible music!


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Carlosgp, have you considered a cable upgrade? Drew at Moonaudio does great things with 701s and I believe it would be the solution to your objections if it is within budget._

 

You've gotten them back, Wayne? Will you post your impressions in the headphone section?


----------



## dw6928

Drew needed a few extra days for customization. I had thought I would have them by Wednesday, but he thought he would be shipping from NC to NY Thursday/Friday. I will, of course, post my "review" of the modded 701s, but where do you suggest I post? New thread? Hi Dex!


----------



## Lad27

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spukee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_dw6928's praise for the canamp is difficult to ignore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My K701 is well burnt in (over 450 hours - in 2 months!). Alpar mentioned that it will ship this week, so I'm ecstatic about that.
_

 

So, with a bit of luck we may see your CanAmp at Sydney Meet? That would be great - to compare yours un-burned one with mine at more than 200 hours on it. I'd like to check it out personally...

 I honestly can't tell the difference from my "audio memory" whether CanAmp sound better now compared to new "from the box". Unfortunatelly around 100 hour mark I've changed DT990 to Darths, which I'm using exlusively now and that didn't help in any reasonable evaluation of alleged 200 hour mark 'goodness coming your way all of a sudden".


----------



## lime

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Knockturne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Woah that's some terrible music!_

 

Knockturne; take the attitude somewhere else.

 it may not be your favorite music (or mine), but we come here for a mutual love of finding the best sound for the music we, as individuals, like to listen to...

 you probably have crap taste in music compared to me, so don't fuss about it


----------



## dw6928

Let's not take this thread in that kind of direction please. This thread is about a wonderful amp, please let it remain focused on that.


----------



## d-cee

well, i started the burn-in process on the 3rd of this month and have had my K701s hooked up and playing back pink noise and music (when i'm actually using it) in between as well. it has had a few breaks here and there for a few hours at a time as well to cool down (hot summer heat here even though it's now officially autumn)

 anyway, it's verging on 300 hours now, and should pass 300 by this weekend, when i will have some time to have a serious listening session, i hope it will have well and truly settled (haven't done any mods since opening it up to add in the last pair of nichicon muse caps)

 anyhow, i dont know how my musical memory fares, but i dont think my unit has changed much by way of burn-in. i listened to it last night and i have the same overwhelming feeling as i experienced when the last blob of solder cooled and i popped my headphones on - absolutely fantastic, but like i said, i haven't had much time to listen critically, which i sort of feel defeats the purpose of listening to music sometimes, but i guess since i modded the crap out of it i'd want to see how it's changed, thoug like i said my memory isn't fantastic

 anyway, will report back, all i know is it doesn't sound any less awesome than when i first got it


----------



## Hoppergrass

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Knockturne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Woah that's some terrible music!_

 

now that's not fair. i don't know about other people but i tend to get offended at statements like that. say, "i don't like it." or something of that nature. saying that something is not good is usually very subjective and meaningless.


----------



## spukee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lad27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So, with a bit of luck we may see your CanAmp at Sydney Meet? That would be great - to compare yours un-burned one with mine at more than 200 hours on it. I'd like to check it out personally..._

 

How I wish Lad - but I have my doubts about my amp making it in time for the 24th. Alpar hasn't even accepted my payment yet (I don't even have the paypal details). He has taken my address though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 

 D-cee has the other canamp - so we'll have 2 to compare - his is fairly new as well... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Knockturne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Woah that's some terrible music!_

 

OMG, if only people knew some of the ***** I listen to. I wouldn't even admit to my friends! But hey - all subjective right?


----------



## Knockturne

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hoppergrass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_now that's not fair. i don't know about other people but i tend to get offended at statements like that. say, "i don't like it." or something of that nature. saying that something is not good is usually very subjective and meaningless._

 

There's a difference between something you dislike because it just doesn't do it for you / it's not your kind of music, and knowing something's complete ****. I dislike Elliot Smith but I don't think he's ****. I don't like Miles Davis but I wouldn't ever say he's bad. There's such thing as bad music and good music...it's not just taste.

 Sorry for going off topic, guys.


----------



## lugano

Hello everybody, after reading the whole thread I contacted the swiss distributor of Heed and I ordered a CanAmp for my K701's. I was very happy to discover that they have them on stock here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so I'll get it in a couple of days. But the real info I wanted to share is another one: they told me that there will be a price raise in april. As of now, it costs 490 CHF here.

 happy listening.


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lugano* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_But the real info I wanted to share is another one: they told me that there will be a price raise in april. As of now, it costs 490 CHF here._

 

I assume that this raise is specific only to Switzerland. 490 CHF is 305 EURO, and the list price for most of Europe has been steady at 350 EURO for awhile now.


----------



## yrh0413

Alpar did mention in his e-mail that there's a price raise of EUR 20 on 1st of March 2007. Now the price is EUR 320 excluding VAT.


----------



## d-cee

after listening to my canamp for a bit that's been cooking all day i really must say that i feel the canamp is damn good value for money

 for once i'm quite confident to say that the upgrade from headfive to canamp upgrade didn't suffer from diminishing returns

 it almost seems like the cost of the canamp over the headfive is lesser than the improvement in sound quality

 i don't know, i might be crazy but maybe, just possible my desire to upgrade has been completely satisfied. until i am spoiled/defiled by hearing a better amp that is as good as it is more expensive i don't think i will ever part with my canamp

 as for this whole burn in thing, i think maybe the fact that i replaced just about all the parts on my canamp with better/different parts perhaps they're more stable and aren't affected by burn in as much, i don't know

 but if there's one thing i can say has changed is that the whole sound seems a bit more uniformed. kinda hard to explain, but when i just got the thing it sounded like highs, mids and bass had their places and in between there was a gap in the sound, but now it is one big picture that has no gaps in between just continuous flow of music 

 bad illustration i know - no good with audio lingo, but that's sort of what i'm trying to say, sort of like the whole thing is gelling together and i am listening to a whole amp, and not just its individual parts/circuits???

 ok i'll stop


----------



## yome6969

Excuse me ..firing... 
 I noticed that my sentences were Terrible. 
 Because it thought my enumeration of those tunes to be famous. 
 And, I like those tunes. 
 I am not because I always listen to rock music. 
 However, I am unpleasant in becoming of the stimulation sound of 
 those tunes the complete softness. 

 I do not worry about abuse because I are usually writing in the forum 
 of a bad environment. 
 Thank you for worrying.


----------



## carlosgp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Carlosgp, you know you would hear from me._

 

Yep, I knew it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I will try to comment further to the extent of my capabilities with the english language.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am really confused by your analysis of the Microdac/Heed/701 combination. I find that the Heed smooths out exactly what you find objectionable and is both lucid and true when it comes to cymbal and higher registers._

 

Yes, this is why I decided to intervene as soon as I had an opinion more or less formed. This is not what my ears are hearing: cymbals sound somewhat strange to me. But not only cymbals. I find the plugging of the strings in a guitar spectacular and impactful, but a little metalic and not fully convincing. I enjoy this for a while (it has a lot of wow factor), but it bugs me at the same time. I usually end a little fatigued by this effect. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What kind of ICs are you using? That is really the only salient difference we both have._

 

I am using a Kimber Mini to RCA. But we are using a different pair of ears too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ To my ears, the 701s favor the Heed more than any other amp I have thrown at it. I just borrowed a V3 amp (PinkFloyd modded) and it was not up to the task as is the Heed. The highs were well rounded but not expansive. Please spend a little more time with me on this so that I may understand your objections. You are the first I have encountered that hears this from the Heed/701_

 

Probably this is a sensibility I have to certain kind of highs. Maybe other people with similar sensibility may found my comments useful. But I think is more related to the K701 itself than to the canamp. If you like the K701 from the beginning I suppose there may be no problem. In my case I am not even sure if I like the presentation of K701. I am still undecided 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But maybe I exagerated a bit. I am still having mixed impressions about the K701 and this combo. Some days it sounds good enough, some days fine, some days very fatiguing. Maybe my brain has not made the "burn in", or maybe is my mood affecting my sensibility to high frequencies. With jazz quality recordings I usually have less problems or not at all, but with rock music the results are much worse, specially with drum kits. I can not see myself using these cans with rock music ever.

 Another thing is that I am not from the "school of detailed sound" in hifi audio. I usually do not find natural this kind of equipment, and I think this may be the case with the K701 in the first place.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Carlosgp, have you considered a cable upgrade? Drew at Moonaudio does great things with 701s and I believe it would be the solution to your objections if it is within budget._

 

I am afraid this is not an option. The K701 are borrowed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. By the way, thanks to picodeloro for the loan.


----------



## dw6928

Thanks Carlosgp, it makes more sense. I had a feeling the real issue was with the 701s and not the Heed. Our preferences are just a bit different: I like the intensity of the
 strings, guitar riffs and cymbals with the AKG/Heed combo.
 But as we state over and over: everything is personal taste
 and perspective. I am most curious as to how my 701s will
 change once I get them back from Moonaudio. I will post my
 findings.


----------



## oqvist

Hi Per,
 I send your CanAmp tomorrow from Germany by DPD. According
 to previous experience, it will be with you early next
 week.


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oqvist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi Per,
 I send your CanAmp tomorrow from Germany by DPD. According
 to previous experience, it will be with you early next
 week.






















_

 

Very good news, indeed!


----------



## spukee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *d-cee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_but if there's one thing i can say has changed is that the whole sound seems a bit more uniformed. kinda hard to explain, but when i just got the thing it sounded like highs, mids and bass had their places and in between there was a gap in the sound, but now it is one big picture that has no gaps in between just continuous flow of music _

 

Makes a lot of sense to me, I've heard amps that has really good instrument separation, but the music just don't sound "together".

 Perhaps you should think about modding amps as a business. Ala Pinkfloyd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Then I can include a d-cee modded canamp on my signature hehe.

 I bet this thread has sold more canamps than Heed's marketing could ever hope for!


----------



## dw6928

We all have Mrarroyo and Pinkfloyd, way back last summer, to thank for our Heed amps. They started the whole ball rolling


----------



## oqvist

man I am getting second thought now...

 The elite Pro combined with my Pimeta misterX amp is just magic my god do these headphones sing out now...


----------



## Lad27

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spukee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 D-cee has the other canamp - so we'll have 2 to compare - his is fairly new as well... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
 p_

 

Great. D-cee's is modded to the hilt, mine is stock. Great opportunity to hear how mods affect CanAmp.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_We all have Mrarroyo and Pinkfloyd, way back last summer, to thank for our Heed amps. They started the whole ball rolling_

 

Mike (PinkFloyd) brought it to my attention and I thank him for it. Now all I have to do is fix the Beetle and then buy/mod a Heed.


----------



## dw6928

Well you brought it to my attention Miguel, so I thank you and all VWs come before Heeds.


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oqvist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_man I am getting second thought now..._

 

Nah, the deed's done...looking forward to the Pimeta / CanAmp comparison!


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spukee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Makes a lot of sense to me, I've heard amps that has really good instrument separation, but the music just don't sound "together".

 Perhaps you should think about modding amps as a business. Ala Pinkfloyd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Then I can include a d-cee modded canamp on my signature hehe.

 I bet this thread has sold more canamps than Heed's marketing could ever hope for!_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lad27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Great. D-cee's is modded to the hilt, mine is stock. Great opportunity to hear how mods affect CanAmp._

 

im not able to make it to the meet :S


----------



## Nigel

I use the Heed with HD650's. Question for Carlos, or anyone who has the experience, how does the Heed compare with the very best high end solid state amps?

 Cheers,

 Nigel


----------



## dw6928

you are asking how a $400 amp compares with any (no price mentioned) SS amp? That's a tough comparison for any amp
 in the $400 range.


----------



## carlosgp

I have not had the oportunity of comparing the CanAmp to other high end SS amps. I compared it with my singlepower, and what can I say, the singlepower is better. No surprises here. Could I live only with the CanAmp? Yes, and without much regret. If I have the money for a singlepower, could I live only with the CanAmp? No, but maybe you could, who knows.
 The CanAmp is a marvelous amp for its cost, but it does not do magic. Speaking in general and without having made a serious comparison, I can see it competing with some amps about 600€, but not 2000€.


----------



## George Chronis

What about the GS-1? I know it's unfair, but it's not about competition, it's just to give me an idea of how the Heed sounds (I'm getting one anyway).


----------



## dw6928

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *carlosgp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have not had the oportunity of comparing the CanAmp to other high end SS amps. I compared it with my singlepower, and what can I say, the singlepower is better. No surprises here. Could I live only with the CanAmp? Yes, and without much regret. If I have the money for a singlepower, could I live only with the CanAmp? No, but maybe you could, who knows.
 The CanAmp is a marvelous amp for its cost, but it does not do magic. Speaking in general and without having made a serious comparison, I can see it competing with some amps about 600€, but not 2000€._

 

But that is the only fair comparison. You can't expect any piece of equipment, cars, amps or anything, to match up with something 3x the cost. The developers at Heed acknowledge that it is an entry level amp and bigger and better Heeds are coming. Let's keep the apples with the apples.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *George Chronis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What about the GS-1? I know it's unfair, but it's not about competition, it's just to give me an idea of how the Heed sounds (I'm getting one anyway)._

 

Hi George

 I had a chance to listen to Towert7s GS-1 






 with my HD650s and DT880s at the NY meet on the 3rd. I had my Woo3, M^3, CANAMP and ASRs Gilmore Lite with DPS set up at my station for comparison.






 DW6928 was there too (spotted by my web cam from across the room)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 and came over to listen with his Ultrasones... (which I had a chance to hear for the first time)

 Meet conditions being what they were, what I remember most about the GS-1 to CANAMP comparison was that 12:00 on the CANAMP volume control was more than the GS-1 had in it with the volume turned up all the way. To its credit, the GS-1 did not distort at maximum volume but it just couldn't go into CANAMP territory. This is not a assessment of the GS-1s audio quality, just its ability to play loudly. It should also be noted that it's not a great idea to explore how loudly the CANAMP can go before the sound starts to become strained.... it can and will damage your hearing long before the sound begins to degrade.

 Regards

 USG


----------



## xxlMusikfreak

Was the GS-1 set to high gain?


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xxlMusikfreak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Was the GS-1 set to high gain?_

 

Yes.


----------



## Nigel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_you are asking how a $400 amp compares with any (no price mentioned) SS amp? That's a tough comparison for any amp
 in the $400 range._

 

I appreciate what your saying DW.

 It's just that I need to know what to aspire to next, & if there is a next, how much is at all going to cost & will it be worth it.

 Don't know if that makes any sense?


----------



## daveDerek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mike (PinkFloyd) brought it to my attention and I thank him for it. Now all I have to do is fix the Beetle and then buy/mod a Heed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

what, you don't have one?! perhaps you need to reverse the order of your second sentence.


----------



## daveDerek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *d-cee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_im not able to make it to the meet :S_

 

any chance your amp could attend without you so that folks could compare the modded version to the stocker?


----------



## daveDerek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nigel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I use the Heed with HD650's. Question for Carlos, or anyone who has the experience, how does the Heed compare with the very best high end solid state amps?_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *George Chronis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What about the GS-1? I know it's unfair, but it's not about competition, it's just to give me an idea of how the Heed sounds (I'm getting one anyway)._

 

i've spent some time with my maxxed out headamp gilmore v2 se and a can amp side by side using a variety of phones (various akgs, senns, beyers etc). the gilmore v2, as i understand it, is essentially the same circuit as the gs-1 but the maxxed out se (stepped attenuator, silver wire, black gates) takes it beyond a stock gs-1 (and a couple of us have done the side by side comparison). this amp clearly bested the can amp, which is why i've not gotten a can amp to date. that's no knock on the can amp as it's certainly a both a good amp and a good value. the fanboyism sometimes exhibited in this thread might erroneously lead one to believe that it's as good as or better than anything else out there and this simply isn't so. but as i said i do think it's a good piece. i've put out a few suggestions earlier in this thread as to things i'd like to see incorporated in an uber can amp, and i sure hope the heed folks take these sorts of suggestions and are hard at work with an even better product. that's something some of us eagerly await!


----------



## Gaso

I've just finished slogging through 61 pages of Heed CanAmp. *61 pages!* Where do I collect my price? After spending the whole evening reading about Canamp, I've now joined the Team CanAmp (coming soon). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (curse you head-fi, etc. etc. A hex on you!)

 I DO love my LD2+, I'm very much impressed by the sound the amp gives. But K701's are VERY source dependant and cable dependant and amp dependant and tube dependant so there are just too many factors for me to handle on the longer run. I'd like to have an amp that has synergy with K701's right from the start. With right tubes and right cables the LD2+ does sound excellent with K701's, as I've found out, so I'm going to take my time doing some comparisons and then decide which one to keep for good (hah) and which one I'm letting go.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daveDerek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i've spent some time with my maxxed out headamp gilmore v2 se and a can amp side by side using a variety of phones (various akgs, senns, beyers etc). the gilmore v2, as i understand it, is essentially the same circuit as the gs-1 but the maxxed out se (stepped attenuator, silver wire, black gates) takes it beyond a stock gs-1 (and a couple of us have done the side by side comparison). this amp clearly bested the can amp, which is why i've not gotten a can amp to date. that's no knock on the can amp as it's certainly a both a good amp and a good value. the fanboyism sometimes exhibited in this thread might erroneously lead one to believe that it's as good as or better than anything else out there and this simply isn't so. but as i said i do think it's a good piece. i've put out a few suggestions earlier in this thread as to things i'd like to see incorporated in an uber can amp, and i sure hope the heed folks take these sorts of suggestions and are hard at work with an even better product. that's something some of us eagerly await! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Hi Dave

 What are the differences between a maxxed out headamp gilmore v2 se, a Gilmore Lite w/DPS and a GS-1? I didn't notice it on the Headamp site.... did I miss it?

 USG


 check your e-mail in a few minutes....


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daveDerek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what, you don't have one?! perhaps you need to reverse the order of your second sentence. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I had one for about 4 months as a loaner waiting for my very own. Then I found rot (rust) on my Beetle so I returned it to fix my car. Then I go and get into an accident and now I have to spend about $2,000 more to fix it. Once I do I can get a 2nd Heed CanAmp. The following pic (click on the tumbnail to view full size) has me in tears.


----------



## Dexdexter

I do believe I detect tears streaming from those headlights, Miguel. I wish you and your beloved a speedy recovery!


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I do believe I detect tears streaming from those headlights, Miguel. I wish you and your beloved a speedy recovery! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks.


----------



## daveDerek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I had one for about 4 months as a loaner waiting for my very own. Then I found rot (rust) on my Beetle so I returned it to fix my car. Then I go and get into an accident and now I have to spend about $2,000 more to fix it. Once I do I can get a 2nd Heed CanAmp. The following pic (click on the tumbnail to view full size) has me in tears. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

ouch! bummer! you need to find a head-fi body shop - see if you can swap him some gear for unsquashing the bug. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 good luck getting your baby spiffed.


----------



## daveDerek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi Dave
 What are the differences between a maxxed out headamp gilmore v2 se, a Gilmore Lite w/DPS and a GS-1? I didn't notice it on the Headamp site.... did I miss it?
 USG_

 

the v2 was replaced by the gs-1 (my understanding, per justin, is that the v2 is essentially the same circuit as the gs-1 (just not as slick looking)). so take that circuit, add a stepped attenuator (still an option), upgrade to blackgate caps and silver wire (ttbomk neither is currently an option) and you have an amp that retailed for ~$1150 iirc, and tops either of the amps you mention.


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daveDerek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_any chance your amp could attend without you so that folks could compare the modded version to the stocker?_

 

i dont know anyone who could take it there and return it back to me that is going to the meeting =\


----------



## daveDerek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *d-cee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i dont know anyone who could take it there and return it back to me that is going to the meeting =\_

 

bummer. it'd be really interesting to hear how your hot rodded unit compares to a stocker. maybe you can set up a mini-meet sometime and post about it. i'm sure a whole bunch of folks here would like to hear about that comparo.


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gaso* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've just finished slogging through 61 pages of Heed CanAmp. *61 pages!* Where do I collect my price? After spending the whole evening reading about Canamp, I've now joined the Team CanAmp (coming soon). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (curse you head-fi, etc. etc. A hex on you!)

 I DO love my LD2+, I'm very much impressed by the sound the amp gives. But K701's are VERY source dependant and cable dependant and amp dependant and tube dependant so there are just too many factors for me to handle on the longer run. I'd like to have an amp that has synergy with K701's right from the start. With right tubes and right cables the LD2+ does sound excellent with K701's, as I've found out, so I'm going to take my time doing some comparisons and then decide which one to keep for good (hah) and which one I'm letting go._

 






 i have 99% similar setup as yours except for the Cardas I/C. Imho the LD2+ does not synergize with K701, and in fact it performs badly. My K701 is well burn-in (800 hours and counting) though.

 Please, do try pairing your K701 directly to your EMU analog breakout. You'll be surprised on how much details were compressed and lost on the LD2+. I sold off my LD2+ last week lolz.

 p/s: My LD2+ has stock power tubes, CV4015s, and MWT W77s


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daveDerek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_bummer. it'd be really interesting to hear how your hot rodded unit compares to a stocker. maybe you can set up a mini-meet sometime and post about it. i'm sure a whole bunch of folks here would like to hear about that comparo._

 

i for one am quite curious how a stock compares to the modded version, didnt listen to mine long enough before the mod bug bit me, also i doubt i would have remembered very well how it sounded before and after mods

 according to alpar, i am the second person from australia with a canamp

 spukee has one on the way

 so that'd make 3 aussies, and let's see if he can keep it stock, the other canamp is unaccounted for, and if anyone bought used or relocated we can't follow that =\

 don't know if spukee will receive his canamp before that meet


----------



## spukee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *d-cee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i for one am quite curious how a stock compares to the modded version, didnt listen to mine long enough before the mod bug bit me, also i doubt i would have remembered very well how it sounded before and after mods_

 

There will be another chance to compare the modded and stock canamp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. If you're really curious, I can pop down when I get my own - which sadly won't make it to the meet in time (alpar's shipping mine this Saturday) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you are willing, I can pick it up and drop it off to be included on the meet. Just PM me. Lad's canamp could have company. Only he will be able to tell the difference between the two though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Please, do try pairing your K701 directly to your EMU analog breakout. You'll be surprised on how much details were compressed and lost on the LD2+. I sold off my LD2+ last week lolz._

 

I thought the K701 likes tubes?


----------



## kaushama

Yeah I am getting the canamp within next few weeks and icting to mod it. But if there is no significant improvement i don't think it is worht the effort and money. Its all about the synergy bet ween components making this kind of simple topology sound so good. I wonder whether we disturb that balance?


----------



## Gaso

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 i have 99% similar setup as yours except for the Cardas I/C. Imho the LD2+ does not synergize with K701, and in fact it performs badly. My K701 is well burn-in (800 hours and counting) though.

 Please, do try pairing your K701 directly to your EMU analog breakout. You'll be surprised on how much details were compressed and lost on the LD2+. I sold off my LD2+ last week lolz.

 p/s: My LD2+ has stock power tubes, CV4015s, and MWT W77s_

 

I will do comparisons this evening, but with x-fi the difference was astounding, favoring the little dot setup. Perhaps 0404 has enough power to drive K701 straight (I have my doubts though.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gaso* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I will do comparisons this evening, but with x-fi the difference was astounding, favoring the little dot setup. Perhaps 0404 has enough power to drive K701 straight (I have my doubts though.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_

 

No, the 0404 does not have enough juice to bring the volume up to my usual listening level. I max out my ASIO strip and 0dB on my main mix. I'm not sure about you, but my ears told me that the 0404 has much better imaging, instrument separation and soundstage. But bass is seriously lacking on the EMU card.


----------



## TzeYang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No, the 0404 does not have enough juice to bring the volume up to my usual listening level. I max out my ASIO strip and 0dB on my main mix. I'm not sure about you, but my ears told me that the 0404 has much better imaging, instrument separation and soundstage. But bass is seriously lacking on the EMU card._

 


 wow, clipping did not occur?


----------



## yrh0413

nope it did not, but i forgot to mention that my fb2k's volume is 25% away from the loudest setting (not sure how to get the dB reading on the fb2k) and RG - off.


----------



## Gaso

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gaso* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I will do comparisons this evening, but with x-fi the difference was astounding, favoring the little dot setup. Perhaps 0404 has enough power to drive K701 straight (I have my doubts though.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )_

 

OK, I did some tests last weekend and this is a brief checklist I did while listening

 The K701 straight from 0404 compared to LD2+ was

 + polite
 + non sibilant
 - soundstage was almost the same
 - the instrument separation was lost, instruments blend too much
 - no highs and more importantly, no sparkle!
 - dynamics weren't exactly compressed, but didn't achieve
 - the presentation was dull and non inspiring

 I'm not saying you didn't hear what you heard, and all this is IMO only, and subjective. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Still, I'm expecting the Canamp to trounce on the LD2+, ofc... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Lad27

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spukee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Lad's canamp could have company. Only he will be able to tell the difference between the two though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
_

 

Oh, what a privilege.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sure that we can make a setup that more people can compare mine vs d-cee's (the same cans, same source, the same song on repeat). I don't think I have required "golden ear", if we can reach some consensus - that could be of value.

 Isn't it bummer, that spukee's will be shipped o Saturday. What a missed opportunity to do comparo on "out of box" vs 200+ hours stockers.


----------



## d-cee

sorry my net's been down since friday so i havent been able to contact spukee about getting my canamp to the meet

 leeching net off a friend's at the moment so hopefully spukee will give me a call soon as today's my only real free day. 

 even if i am unable to make it hopefully we can have some comparissons between the canamps

 i dont regret modding my canamp at all - was a great learning experience, but maybe at least we can prevent others from modding theirs in vain


----------



## dw6928

longest period without a post in the Heed thread I can remember. Had to bring her back to life.


----------



## Morph201

Haha, it's been 2 days!!


----------



## dw6928

last summer and fall, 20 minutes was a long time. no longer the fotm, thankfully.


----------



## Morph201

I think 3 days is the record for this thread (?). 3/16 to 3/19?


----------



## oqvist

you ruined the record! Another try from now on then... Anyway it´s born to fail I hope to get mine on friday... No time tomorrow to get it if it has arrived


----------



## dw6928

200+ "breakin" is for real...grin and bear it...its worth the wait.


----------



## oqvist

dw if you compare how much the Prolines changed with burn in. Do the heed change as much?


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oqvist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_dw if you compare how much the Prolines changed with burn in. Do the heed change as much?_

 

Well, since I also have both, I'll answer this too. I'd initially say no, not quite as dramatic a metamorphosis in that the CanAmp is quite impressive right out of the box, while the PROlines can sound rather schizophrenic at varying times during the process, as you know well by now. 

 But, upon further reflection, I'd also have to say yes, the shifts, while subtle, are ultimately similarly profound in their own way in terms of detail, micro-dynamics, and culminating finally with the advent of an almost holographic, three-dimensional presence in its presentation.


----------



## yrh0413

yes! Alpar is sending out my CanAmp next week! Woohoo~!!


----------



## d-cee

im not sure whether or not it's a burn in thing or the DY2000 that i popped in

 but last night, before packing my canamp up for the sydney meet i only intended to listen to one or two tracks, but this stretched out 2 hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i noticed so much better detail and bass and treble response and overall amp performance

 this may well be the DY2000 op amp that's now in there, or my modded amp has finally passed the magical burn in mark (its verging in 500 hours) whatever it is, it's not placebo cos i listened to all my familiar tracks adn it was 2am in the morning and i was tired as a mofo and it sounded the best i've ever heard it

 so yes, my heart is saddened by the fact i wont have the canamp for a few days but it's for the good of head-fi (and detrimental for wallets of the meet goers) but that's ok, distance makes the heart fonder i suppose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 will make me appreciate her more


----------



## Lad27

Good news about DY2000. I'll definitely try popping one in after the meet (I should have one laying around after Zhaolu opamp roll)


----------



## nin3th

How does it do w/ ath-a700s?


----------



## George Chronis

Does anyone have anything to say about the Canamp vs Aria as far as SQ goes? Aria is more expensive but it also has the crossfeed and the DAC that drive up the price a bit, so I think the amp circuit should be comparable. I don't really need the DAC and I have a Heed on order already, but I was wondering if someone has compared it to the Aria already. Thanks.


----------



## lime

anybody currently waiting on the Heed got any updates for shipping dates?

 i'm ~30th in line with Dan at Blackbird Audio, and it was projected as early April. i hope it doesn't get pushed out another month. that would be *le sigh*.

 i'd probably have to consider an Aria or Doge or something if it ends up being another month. hehe.


----------



## Morph201

When I tried to order I heard mid-May for the 30 or so customers that had already ordered...


----------



## oqvist

Was dead certain I would get the amp this week but I live in the wrong country for fast transportation it seems 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Just hope it didn´t get lost somewhere... But if it´s may now I been very lucky. 3 weeks was it for me. Or would be if I got it this week.


----------



## lime

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Morph201* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When I tried to order I heard mid-May for the 30 or so customers that had already ordered... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

omgzzzzzzzzzzz.
 i hope that's not true. i guess we'll see what Dan from Blackbird has to say. i emailed him just now to inquire.


----------



## spukee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *George Chronis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does anyone have anything to say about the Canamp vs Aria as far as SQ goes? Aria is more expensive but it also has the crossfeed and the DAC that drive up the price a bit, so I think the amp circuit should be comparable. I don't really need the DAC and I have a Heed on order already, but I was wondering if someone has compared it to the Aria already. Thanks._

 

Have a look at this thread: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=231606

 Canamp > Aria. I liked the crossfeed but the canamp "DSP" more than makes up for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Congrats on your order!


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lime* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_anybody currently waiting on the Heed got any updates for shipping dates?_

 

I T/Ted to Alpar on 12th March, he receives the payment on the 13th, my CanAmp will leave Germany by mid of next week. Lead time is only 2 weeks though.


----------



## lime

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I T/Ted to Alpar on 12th March, he receives the payment on the 13th, my CanAmp will leave Germany by mid of next week. Lead time is only 2 weeks though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

yeah, but different countries are probably allotted different numbers of the amps. it is frustrating to know that some people DO have 2 week lead times, whereas everyone in the US has 2 MONTH lead times. rather than shipping them one at a time, they are waiting until they have enough to cover a whole batch of orders, and they will send them together.


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lime* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yeah, but different countries are probably allotted different numbers of the amps. it is frustrating to know that some people DO have 2 week lead times, whereas everyone in the US has 2 MONTH lead times. rather than shipping them one at a time, they are waiting until they have enough to cover a whole batch of orders, and they will send them together._

 

Keep in mind that there are some differing considerations between the CanAmps sold in North America and those elsewhere. First, they need to be configured for the 110v mains. Next, they need to be sent over in large enough batches so that the U.S. distributor isn't getting soaked too badly on shipping and customs clearance and handling fees. When Alpar sends out individual CanAmps in Europe, customs is not a factor, and if sent outside of Europe, it's up to the customer.

 Finally, the list price for the CanAmps in the States is much less than elsewhere. I just received a reply from Alpar stating that the list price in Europe is now 379 Euro, while the price in the States has held at $400 (but is also scheduled to rise, so now's the time to jump in! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

 The good news is that he also said that the next batch of 35 CanAmps for the States is now en route, with an additional 35 being readied to leave this week.


----------



## daveDerek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Keep in mind that there are some differing considerations between the CanAmps sold in North America and those elsewhere. First, they need to be configured for the 110v mains._

 

this is why i've previously suggested that it be more efficient for heed to configure the amp with switchable voltage and an iec connector much like meier does. it'd simplify the design, lower costs, and speed production. Alpar, does that make sense to you? (and please search out my previous posts in this thread for other suggestions of things that some of us would like to see in your future amps.)


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Keep in mind that there are some differing considerations between the CanAmps sold in North America and those elsewhere. First, they need to be configured for the 110v mains. Next, they need to be sent over in large enough batches so that the U.S. distributor isn't getting soaked too badly on shipping and customs clearance and handling fees. When Alpar sends out individual CanAmps in Europe, customs is not a factor, and if sent outside of Europe, it's up to the customer.

 Finally, the list price for the CanAmps in the States is much less than elsewhere. I just received a reply from Alpar stating that the list price in Europe is now 379 Euro, while the price in the States has held at $400 (but is also scheduled to rise, so now's the time to jump in! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

 The good news is that he also said that the next batch of 35 CanAmps for the States is now en route, with an additional 35 being readied to leave this week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The shipping status is true on this note and as my private email from this morning to the group stated, I'll be able to take care of a good chunk of pre-orders. After this one, the following batch should get us VERY close to current with everyone.

 There _*has*_ been some talk about a slight price hike on Heed products for the US. This will put us a little more in-step with the value of their products around the globe. I don't have an exact date on this but I'm sure there will be some notice, which I'll gladly publish.

 I'm trying to be careful about impropriety here, being a dealer and posting on this forum so I'll try to speak in general terms. When it comes to more sales related questions or concerns I'll continue to address those in private emails.

 Of course, after stating the above, let me just say once more to everyone; thank you for being so supportive of Heed Audio products (any myself) by being so patient. It really helps me to manage a project like this a little more stress free because of your generous amount of understanding.

 Dan


----------



## mrarroyo

Thanks for the detailed update Dan.


----------



## spukee

Thanks to the Sydney Meet - a few more impressions of the Canamp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Modded Canamp + K1000: I don't think the canamp had enough grunt to power this beast. Nowhere near as convincingly as it did the K701. The detail stayed intact but the body was somewhat lost...

 K701 + Modded Canamp: Match made in heaven. Not as picky on source material as K701+Aria/Headphonia/Gilmore Lite/Pimeta, on which only certain music would sound good, and others would sound simply weak and weightless. I never thought the K701 could sound so full and I daresay, fun!

 RS1 + Modded Canamp: Just did not go as well as I'd hope. Perhaps the modded amp just had too much power for the efficient RS1. Highs became overly piercing and too bright for my taste. Personally I like the Headphonia + RS1 combo better. Go figure.

 Still looking forward to my stock canamp - hopefully in my grubby hands in 2 weeks time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## yrh0413

spukee, did you try the stock CanAmp? How does it compare with the modded version?


----------



## spukee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_spukee, did you try the stock CanAmp? How does it compare with the modded version? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I wasn't able to. Like a kid in a candy shop, I was too busy trying out other headphones and amps at the Sydney Meet!

 Lad27 tried both though. He thinks that the modded amp does sound better - up to 10% than the stock. He said he'd be able to tell a stock canamp from a modded one 10 out of 10 times if he was blind-tested!

 The Heed goes back to it's generous owner tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## yrh0413

what opamp is d-cee using? I'm aware of his mods and i plan to mod mine too. Hopefully my CanAmp will arrive by next week.


----------



## spukee

d-cee replaced the *NE5532* OpAmp with a dip-8 socket and fitted a *DY2000* OpAmp. 

 I'll pretend I know what I'm talking about. But in reality I'm reading the notes he sent me


----------



## yrh0413

cool! I'd requested 3 LM4562NAs samples from National and i hope they will sound good. Besides i'm thinking of placing 2x OPA637s on a browndog.


----------



## lime

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...Next, they need to be sent over in large enough batches so that the U.S. distributor isn't getting soaked too badly on shipping and customs clearance and handling fees. When Alpar sends out individual CanAmps in Europe, customs is not a factor, and if sent outside of Europe, it's up to the customer.

 ...

 The good news is that he also said that the next batch of 35 CanAmps for the States is now en route, with an additional 35 being readied to leave this week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

yeah, i work in the container shipping industry, so BELIEVE ME, i know why it is being handled this way, and i don't blame them at all. it's slightly frustrating in terms of sheer patience, but nobody is at fault here. i'm glad things are getting caught up; not just for me, but for everyone else waiting to hear these amps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think one of these in the next batch has my name on it.
 *crosses fingers*

 i believe i'm just ahead of ~30th in line.


----------



## dw6928

few, if any, did not find the wait worth it when their Heed arrived.


----------



## Gaso

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spukee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_d-cee replaced the *NE5532* OpAmp with a dip-8 socket and fitted a *DY2000* OpAmp. 

 I'll pretend I know what I'm talking about. But in reality I'm reading the notes he sent me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

What about other mods, could you please ask him notes about caps too


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gaso* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What about other mods, could you please ask him notes about caps too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






 you may get more info on the mods here: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=230435


----------



## jeremiah

Hi dear Head-fiers! I am a newbie here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't have time to go through all of the previous posts (there's so much!) but have the impression that the Heed CanAmp mates well with the K701? Anybody have a suggestion for an amp better than this for the K701 in the same price range?

 I am currently running Foobar ASIO > Auzen X-Meridian 7.1 (LM4562s) > AKG K701 and need the ideal amp to drive it properly.

 Anybody knows where to get the CanAmp in Australia? Victoria if possible?
 Can I order it direct from Mr.Alpar of HeedAudio?
 How much would it cost delivered?

 Thanks dudes! Cheers


----------



## Lad27

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jeremiah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 Anybody knows where to get the CanAmp in Australia? Victoria if possible?
 Can I order it direct from Mr.Alpar of HeedAudio?
 How much would it cost delivered?

 Thanks dudes! Cheers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

As far as I know there are 2 CanAmps in Oz, third (Spukee's) is on the way. Only way to get them is to get Euro 220V version from Alpar (110V US version would require extra transformer). 
 I'm not sure about current price - he'll send you a quote in euros, takes PayPal only.

 Obligatory greeting: Welcome to HeadFi and sorry about you wallet...


----------



## Zorander

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jeremiah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi dear Head-fiers! I am a newbie here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't have time to go through all of the previous posts (there's so much!) but have the impression that the Heed CanAmp mates well with the K701? Anybody have a suggestion for an amp better than this for the K701 in the same price range?

 I am currently running Foobar ASIO > Auzen X-Meridian 7.1 (LM4562s) > AKG K701 and need the ideal amp to drive it properly.

 Anybody knows where to get the CanAmp in Australia? Victoria if possible?
 Can I order it direct from Mr.Alpar of HeedAudio?
 How much would it cost delivered?

 Thanks dudes! Cheers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I personally tried out the K701 with the Gilmore Lite and the CanAmp, and I prefer the Gilmore. The CanAmp combo sounded syrupy to me whereas the Gilmore combo was more airy. Spukee prefers the CanAmp combo though, so the choice will depend more on one's preferences. Power is of no issue for both amps.

 Cheers!


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lad27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm not sure about current price - he'll send you a quote in euros, takes PayPal only._

 

Not really, i paid Alpar via telegraphic transfer.


----------



## Lad27

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spukee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wasn't able to. Like a kid in a candy shop, I was too busy trying out other headphones and amps at the Sydney Meet!

 Lad27 tried both though. He thinks that the modded amp does sound better - up to 10% than the stock. He said he'd be able to tell a stock canamp from a modded one 10 out of 10 times if he was blind-tested!

 The Heed goes back to it's generous owner tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 

Yes, I've compared them side by side. Both amps were sufficiently warmed up, volume at 11 o'clock. Source was iRiver H140 (FLAC files) via optical to modded Zhaolu, balanced out to Behringer tube equalizer to CanAmp(s). All I needed to do was to reconnect headphones (I used my Darth Beyers) and pair of Neutrik RCA's at the amp back.

 The listening conditions were far from ideal, lots of ambient noise and I didn't spend more than 30 minutes with this comparison, so please don't take my conclusion as a gospel.

 First of all - yes there is sonic difference between stock and modded amp - magnitude of which (as you all suspect already) depends on type of music.

 I started with my "bass thunder" reference track (Kansas-_Portrait/Pinnacle_). Swapped amps twice and I couldn't tell any difference. Blind test would yield 50:50 ratio. In better listening environment it could be a different story. The music was just too dense to be able to pick any SQ change.

 Changed track to Porcupine Tree _(Shallow)_ with slower tempos and male vocals changing into fast attacking guitar assault and back. There the modded amp mids sounded cleaner with more airiness in the soud. Switching back to stock amp - sounded little bit veiled. Didn't notice any change in soundstage though.

 To confirm my feeling that all changes are happening at upper midrange and trebles I played in repeat the first minute of Dreamtheater's _6 O'Clock In The Morning_. Well recorded track with fancy hi-hat and cymbal work, clean guitar riff and a little bit of bass guitar, all well separated. Now here I could pick the modded amp 10 out of 10. The hi-hat sounded very natural with better decay, it actually sounded like guy is hitting it with a wooden drumstick. The same bit on stocker sounded like he's drumming with plastic stick, it lacked that crisp sounding hit. Back and forth few times between modded and stoc, yep, the trebles are better, crispier, with more spark and life.

 It also seemed that modded amp plays a little bit louder. Spukee also confirmed that there is no noticeable difference in the case temperature.

 So - is it worth modding? I'd say yes. I could hear the difference for the better in difficult listening environment. I'd assume that longer session in proper setup would separate them even further.

 d'cee modded his amp in one go, so it is impossible to say what is the main contributor to this improvement. I will change NE chip to DY2000 (once I get socket in), followed by Burson analogue module and see. Then I plan to change power supply caps and faster diodes. Leave film caps at the end.

 Happy modding!


----------



## daveDerek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jeremiah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anybody have a suggestion for an amp better than this for the K701 in the same price range?_

 

ck the amp forum for other relevant threads. there are those that prefer tube amps such as the darkvoice, doge, little dot, which are available at similar cost.


----------



## Gaso

I would be very happy if someone who has done direct comparisons between Doge 6210 to Heed Canamp would post some impressions about which one would be a better match for K701 and why.


----------



## leener

Lad27;2826919 said:
			
		

> Yes, I've compared them side by side. Both amps were sufficiently warmed up, volume at 11 o'clock. Source was iRiver H140 (FLAC files) via optical to modded Zhaolu, balanced out to Behringer tube equalizer to CanAmp(s). All I needed to do was to reconnect headphones (I used my Darth Beyers) and pair of Neutrik RCA's at the amp back.
> 
> To confirm my feeling that all changes are happening at upper midrange and trebles I played in repeat the first minute of Dreamtheater's _6 O'Clock In The Morning_. Well recorded track with fancy hi-hat and cymbal work, clean guitar riff and a little bit of bass guitar, all well separated. Now here I could pick the modded amp 10 out of 10. The hi-hat sounded very natural with better decay, it actually sounded like guy is hitting it with a wooden drumstick. The same bit on stocker sounded like he's drumming with plastic stick, it lacked that crisp sounding hit. Back and forth few times between modded and stoc, yep, the trebles are better, crispier, with more spark and life...
> ... Spukee also confirmed that there is no noticeable difference in the case temperature...
> ...


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leener* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_-was stock Heed burnt in? if so, how many hours? _

 

Having read some impressions of the Sydney meet, I was wondering this also.


----------



## jeremiah

Quote:


 As far as I know there are 2 CanAmps in Oz, third (Spukee's) is on the way. Only way to get them is to get Euro 220V version from Alpar (110V US version would require extra transformer). 
 I'm not sure about current price - he'll send you a quote in euros, takes PayPal only. 
 

@Lad27
 Thanks for the info mate! That's useful advice.

  Quote:


 I personally tried out the K701 with the Gilmore Lite and the CanAmp, and I prefer the Gilmore. The CanAmp combo sounded syrupy to me whereas the Gilmore combo was more airy. Spukee prefers the CanAmp combo though, so the choice will depend more on one's preferences. Power is of no issue for both amps. 
 

@Zorander
 That's great, thanks for the suggestion! Sorry I'm a noob at this, but Gilmore amps are DIY right? Did you build yours? Can I buy a pre-built one? Thanks.

  Quote:


 Not really, i paid Alpar via telegraphic transfer. 
 

@yrh0413
 Thanks for the update on that. Any other new method of payment available recently?Credit card?

  Quote:


 ck the amp forum for other relevant threads. there are those that prefer tube amps such as the darkvoice, doge, little dot, which are available at similar cost. 
 

@daveDerek
 Yeah I heard of those, and I heard tube amps sound great, but I pressume there is some sort of maintanence and further expenditure on the tubes required? Please correct me if i'm wrong, as I know nothing about toobs. Haha, thanks a bunch for the suggestions! I really like the idea the the CanAmp is so small and no breakable parts like tubes, which is ideal for my current living enviroment, hehe.

  Quote:


 I would be very happy if someone who has done direct comparisons between Doge 6210 to Heed Canamp would post some impressions about which one would be a better match for K701 and why. 
 

@Gaso
 Yeah I'm interested in finding that out too!

 Thanks guys, hope to receive more feedback and update from you guys regarding anything about the CanAmp being available for audition or purchase in Koala Island - um, Australia, haha


----------



## daveDerek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jeremiah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_@daveDerek
 Yeah I heard of those, and I heard tube amps sound great, but I pressume there is some sort of maintanence and further expenditure on the tubes required? Please correct me if i'm wrong, as I know nothing about toobs. Haha, thanks a bunch for the suggestions! I really like the idea the the CanAmp is so small and no breakable parts like tubes, which is ideal for my current living enviroment, hehe._

 

yes, tube amps can be tweakier and more maintenance intensive, but that's not necessarily a big deal. however it sounds like you might be more comfortable with a solid state unit now.


----------



## Lad27

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leener* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_-was stock Heed burnt in? if so, how many hours? _

 

Stock Heed has more than 300 hours on it. According to d-cee his is around the same mark. As I said earlier in this thread I did not notice change in sound around 200h mark because I switched to brand new Darths at around 100+h on CanAmp - so I had two things burnin in simultaneously. The step in SQ from DT990 to Darths efectivelly masked any subtle changes that Heed burnin-in might produced.


----------



## d-cee

that's great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for that lad27

 also, my canamp would have had about 500 hours on it by the time it reached the meet

 also i have a full list of my mods on a word doc that i was supposed to give to spukee so that he could print it and bring it to the meet, but forgetful me


----------



## Advil

I've jumped pages.. but.. Where do you actually BUY this amp?


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Advil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've jumped pages.. but.. Where do you actually BUY this amp?_

 

Contact Dan at Blackbird Audio.


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *d-cee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_that's great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for that lad27

 also, my canamp would have had about 500 hours on it by the time it reached the meet

 also i have a full list of my mods on a word doc that i was supposed to give to spukee so that he could print it and bring it to the meet, but forgetful me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






 may i have a look at your list? Here's my email address: webmaster@yrh0413.net

 Thanks in advance.


----------



## d-cee

yeah i'll post it up asap

 atm my internet at home is being migrated so i can't do anything from home (where that document is)

 i'm at work at the moment and i'll probably bring the document to work tomorrow and post it for y'all


----------



## jeremiah

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daveDerek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yes, tube amps can be tweakier and more maintenance intensive, but that's not necessarily a big deal. however it sounds like you might be more comfortable with a solid state unit now._

 

Yeah I guess an SS based amp is what I am looking for now. At least a little less to worry about for me. As long as it does the job of powering my cans well, I should be more than happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Am corresponding with Alpar now to get a little bit more details.


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jeremiah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah I guess an SS based amp is what I am looking for now. At least a little less to worry about for me. As long as it does the job of powering my cans well, I should be more than happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Am corresponding with Alpar now to get a little bit more details._

 

Alpar is a friendly guy, but sometimes he's kindda busy to reply my inquiries. Anyway i'm suppose to receive an e-mail from him with the content similar to "Hi Yee, your CanAmp is on its way to Malaysia"


----------



## RasmusseN

is there a waiting time on the amp still? I e-mailed Dan already once before and just did recently but now I am ready  promised myself I'd chill out on the saving and spend some money on myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mrarroyo do you think I could ask Dan for the all black CanAmp like yours? ( black faceplate and black volume knob )

 edit: I am thinking about buying some Grado probably SR-225's to give the Grado sound a try as I keep hearing raving about them and Rock which is mostly all my listening. I am little hesitant how would you guys rate the canamp with Grados? I know you said the maple tree was better but it's also $200 more.


----------



## spukee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Alpar is a friendly guy, but sometimes he's kindda busy to reply my inquiries. Anyway i'm suppose to receive an e-mail from him with the content similar to "Hi Yee, your CanAmp is on its way to Malaysia"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Just like I did a few hours ago


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RasmusseN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_mrarroyo do you think I could ask Dan for the all black CanAmp like yours? ( black faceplate and black volume knob )

 I am little hesitant how would you guys rate the canamp with Grados?_

 

All recent batch of CanAmp comes with the newer faceplate with chrome knob, i don't think you can get the "old" version anymore though. As for Grado paired with the CanAmp, some forumers reported that they heard low hiss/hum as the CanAmp works best on headphones 62 ohms and above. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spukee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just like I did a few hours ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Holy cow! I'm still waiting anxiously for his e-mail!


----------



## dw6928

of the 4 sets of headphones I use w/Heed the Grado SR225
 peform the worst. they seem overly energized if that makes any sense, too sharp and edgy. this is not the case with 701s, 650s or Ultrasone 2500s. The Grado in your face
 sound signature gets perhaps a bit too much of a boost. Just my opinion.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_of the 4 sets of headphones I use w/Heed the Grado SR225
 peform the worst. they seem overly energized if that makes any sense, too sharp and edgy. this is not the case with 701s, 650s or Ultrasone 2500s. The Grado in your face
 sound signature gets perhaps a bit too much of a boost. Just my opinion._

 

How did the Grado sound out of the X-Can V2? Did the tubes help in taming the highs?


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_






 may i have a look at your list? Here's my email address: webmaster@yrh0413.net

 Thanks in advance._

 

 Code:


```
[left][size=x-large]d-cee’s CanAmp mods list (as inspired by Pink Floyd):[/size] [b]16v 4700uF[/b] Jamicon caps replaced with [b]35v 10000uF[/b] Evox Rifa low ESR caps [b]35v 100uF[/b] Jamicon caps replaced with [b]35v 100uF[/b] Rubycon ZA ultra low ESR caps [b]63v 100nF[/b] film caps replaced with [b]250v 470nF[/b] Evox Rifa polypropylene caps [b]100v 100nF[/b] film caps replaced with [b]250v 470nF[/b] Evox Rifa polypropylene caps [b]IN4002[/b] diodes replaced with [b]UF4002[/b] ultra fast recovery diodes [b]5W 100ohm[/b] resistors replaced with [b]10W 100ohm[/b] Sprague Koolohm resistors [b]63v 470nF[/b] film caps replaced with [b]250v 470nF[/b] Evox Rifa polypropylene caps [b]NE5532[/b] OpAmp replaced with DIP-8 socket and fitted with [b]DY2000[/b] OpAmp [b]63v 10uF[/b] Jamicon caps replaced with [b]100v 10uF[/b] Nichicon Muse Fine Gold caps Hookup wires replaced with [b]thicker[/b] ones By the time this amp reaches the meet it should have about [b]450-500[/b] hours on it[/left]
```


----------



## dw6928

Miguel, absolutely, the grado "sound" was best w/the Xcan
 far better than with the Heed, softer and warmer, I guess due to the tubes,


----------



## d-cee

spukee mentioned that the sound was too harsh on his RS-1s with the canamp as well


----------



## yrh0413

thanks for the list d-cee! I'd been staring at my Outlook inbox for hours! And Alpar's e-mail is still not showing up! Arghhh!


----------



## sjalloq

Hello all,

 just wanted to say hi and that I'm only on p48 of this thread but you had me at 22! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I ordered my CanAmp yesterday and it was delivered at 07:55 this morning.

 However, I'm having a problem that might well be due to me just getting out of bed and not being fully awake yet. I've unpacked the amp and taken half of the blue plastic front cover off but can't get the other half off. It's held on my the volume knob and I don't want to just yank on it to see if it comes off. So can someone tell me if the volume knob is removable or do I just need to cut the plastic around it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks.

 Oh, and I haven't read anywhere about what the Beyer DT770 2005 250Ohm phones are like with this amp. Can anyone comment? I should also be receiving a pair of them today hopefully.


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thanks for the list d-cee! I'd been staring at my Outlook inbox for hours! And Alpar's e-mail is still not showing up! Arghhh!_

 

sometimes it may be good to follow up on him. he is a pretty busy guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 usually has good reason for it and is really nice about it
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sjalloq* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hello all,

 just wanted to say hi and that I'm only on p48 of this thread but you had me at 22! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I ordered my CanAmp yesterday and it was delivered at 07:55 this morning.

 However, I'm having a problem that might well be due to me just getting out of bed and not being fully awake yet. I've unpacked the amp and taken half of the blue plastic front cover off but can't get the other half off. It's held on my the volume knob and I don't want to just yank on it to see if it comes off. So can someone tell me if the volume knob is removable or do I just need to cut the plastic around it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks.

 Oh, and I haven't read anywhere about what the Beyer DT770 2005 250Ohm phones are like with this amp. Can anyone comment? I should also be receiving a pair of them today hopefully._

 

about the plastic, i used tweezers to remove the plastic, but yeah there was still some lingering, so i removed the volume knob. it can be removed, you need to get a set of hex keys and loosen the screw inside that hole on the knob and just give it a yank


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sjalloq* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_just wanted to say hi and that I'm only on p48 of this thread but you had me at 22! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I ordered my CanAmp yesterday and it was delivered at 07:55 this morning._

 

Woah! Where did you place your order? That was blazing fast!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *d-cee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_sometimes it may be good to follow up on him. he is a pretty busy guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 usually has good reason for it and is really nice about it_

 

Yeah, i'm going to send him an e-mail now.


----------



## sjalloq

I'm in the UK and managed to find a reseller who had one in stock. Got it from here if anyone else is interested but it was the last one he had in stock...http://www.midlandaudiox-change.co.uk/


----------



## Rav

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RasmusseN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_edit: I am thinking about buying some Grado probably SR-225's to give the Grado sound a try as I keep hearing raving about them and Rock which is mostly all my listening. I am little hesitant how would you guys rate the canamp with Grados? I know you said the maple tree was better but it's also $200 more._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As for Grado paired with the CanAmp, some forumers reported that they heard low hiss/hum as the CanAmp works best on headphones 62 ohms and above._

 

I'm perfectly happy with how my HF-1s sound out of my CanAmp, and i'm the one who started the thread on the sound floor. It's such a non-issue that i can only just hear a hiss over the noise of my computer fans (which are fairly quiet) - as soon as the music starts, it's imperceptible. I do like a neutral to bright presentation though, so YMMV.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sjalloq* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm in the UK and managed to find a reseller who had one in stock. Got it from here if anyone else is interested but it was the last one he had in stock...http://www.midlandaudiox-change.co.uk/_

 

Did you try http://www.needles-and-spins.co.uk ?


----------



## yrh0413

Sigh... Alpar told me that my CanAmp will be sent out next week! Another 2 weeks of waiting i guess. It have been one month i drive my K701 with my EMU0404 ampless!


----------



## Gaso

Same story here, I've ordered mine through the local distributor and they have been promised a delivery some time ago but it has been delayed. And still, when they do get that delivery it's not 100% sure if they have an amp left for me from that shipment.... the demand for CanAmp seems to be still doing OK 

 (now I'm torn if I should get a Doge instead, but don't tell anyone)


----------



## oqvist

Well the amp was shipped a week later then what has said but once it shipped it went reasonable fast from Germany to Sweden. If it wasn´t for me working overtime to cover my crazy expenses on audio and computer gear I would have been in time to collect it today...

 However I wasn´t and now I have sold my mainboard and CPU and thus I am going to have to use my Xbox 360 as source instead of my Elite PRO lol...


----------



## yrh0413

Duh, i just received my LM4562NA samples from National Semiconductor; yet my CanAmp is still not sent yet!


----------



## RasmusseN

can someone answer my previous question is Dan from Blackbird Audio still the best person to order one in the US.

 edit: just wondering how does the Heed CanAmp compare to the Stello HP100?


----------



## jeremiah

Hey guys, I know this may sound like a dumb noobie question, but that's only because I AM a noob, hehe. I have never owned a headphone amplifier before, and am considering the CanAmp because it is quite affordable and seems to be quite good based on what I've read here, but I have some questions and doubts bothering me.

 I am currently running ASIO through my Auzentech X-Meridian direct to my AKG K701s, the thing is that there are still some music tracks that sound a little weak on the bass. I have read that the X-Meridian's output is supposed to be 5v which is double of a normal soundcard (2.5v), and can drive my K701s plenty LOUD now already, so much so as to levels that nobody would listen to! The thing is that I feel that the bass is somewhat lacking and when there is deep bass on a track, the sound tends to flatten (somehow this gives me an impression of it being underpowered).

 So, the thing is...are headphone amplifiers just making the sound output louder? Could my headphones be sounding LOUD now but still be UNDERPOWERED?


----------



## jules650

I've noticed that there is a significant difference between a 'cold' and 'warmed up' Canamp. Comparing the same track within the 1st minute and after 10-15 minutes of listening: Bass and treble extension and separation improves significantly and bass impact is heavier. I'm using the setup below and I'm convinced it's the amp and not the headphones or source warming up.


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RasmusseN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_can someone answer my previous question is Dan from Blackbird Audio still the best person to order one in the US._

 

from what everyone says, probably. but there will be a wait
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jeremiah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey guys, I know this may sound like a dumb noobie question, but that's only because I AM a noob, hehe. I have never owned a headphone amplifier before, and am considering the CanAmp because it is quite affordable and seems to be quite good based on what I've read here, but I have some questions and doubts bothering me.

 I am currently running ASIO through my Auzentech X-Meridian direct to my AKG K701s, the thing is that there are still some music tracks that sound a little weak on the bass. I have read that the X-Meridian's output is supposed to be 5v which is double of a normal soundcard (2.5v), and can drive my K701s plenty LOUD now already, so much so as to levels that nobody would listen to! The thing is that I feel that the bass is somewhat lacking and when there is deep bass on a track, the sound tends to flatten (somehow this gives me an impression of it being underpowered).

 So, the thing is...are headphone amplifiers just making the sound output louder? Could my headphones be sounding LOUD now but still be UNDERPOWERED?_

 

yes. loudness can be achieved and yet with poor sound as a result. an amp also provides current while keeping distortion lower (except with tube amps) and adds a little bit of its own flavour

 definitely a difference between loudness and quality volume, i say this because at the same loudness between my canamp and my head-five, the canamp sounds more full, or with more volume but without being louder. it's as though the canamp causes the headphone diaphragm to move more than the headfive does. at least i think this is what is happening =\

 maybe someone more adept at headphone design can chip in
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jules650* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've noticed that there is a significant difference between a 'cold' and 'warmed up' Canamp. Comparing the same track within the 1st minute and after 10-15 minutes of listening: Bass and treble extension and separation improves significantly and bass impact is heavier. I'm using the setup below and I'm convinced it's the amp and not the headphones or source warming up._

 

yep, because it's a class-A output stage it needs to stabilise in temperature.


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jeremiah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Could my headphones be sounding LOUD now but still be UNDERPOWERED?_

 

Yes, absolutely. Lower impedance cans like the K701 and my Ultrasone PROlines can get plenty LOUD even when driven with a portable source alone like an iPod, since they require far less _voltage_ than, say, an HD650.

 But what these cans really depend upon for proper depth, soundstage and bass extension is higher _current_, which portable players and many amplifiers simply aren't able to deliver. This is one of the reasons that the CanAmp displays good synergy with both the K701 and HD650 since it delivers _both_ ample current and voltage.


----------



## jeremiah

Hi d-cee and Dexdexter, thank you both for your fantastically clear answers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So very well explained and now I have a better understanding of loudness vs quality volume and differences between current & voltage, I don't think anyone could have put out a better answer than what the both of you did. So are you guys using the Heed CanAmp with all the stock components or replaced them with your own components?

 If you could only replace one component in the CanAmp, what would that be? (what would make the greatest significance in terms of SQ)

 Oh yeah, and if my sound card uses LM4562 op amps, should I change the CanAmp's op amp to that same op amp as well? Does changing the op amp void warranty? Thanks guys


----------



## d-cee

my canamp is far from stock, and yes, any mods void the warranty

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showpo...postcount=1293

 is my complete list of mods

http://www.a-chau.net/gallery2/v/mambo-articles/canamp/

 are the photo

 i think the opamp is probably the best mod, i went from the NE5532 > AD823 > DY2000 each one bringing progressive improvements. the other mods are the backbone and scale with the opamp, i think so anyway. my canamp was compared to the stock briefly at the recent sydney meet and Lad27 said he could probably pick out my modded canamp for the better just about all the time

 edit: i did also use the LM4562s as well but didn't find them to my liking in my system, a bit flat/bland to be honest. could be your cup of tea though, i prefer a more upfront aggressive sound personally that the AD823 and DY2000 have


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jeremiah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you could only replace one component in the CanAmp, what would that be? (what would make the greatest significance in terms of SQ)_

 

I would say its the opamp. The opamp and the transistors are the ones which give your amp its sound signature. Other component upgrades just *improves* the overall sound.


----------



## leener

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jules650* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've noticed that there is a significant difference between a 'cold' and 'warmed up' Canamp. Comparing the same track within the 1st minute and after 10-15 minutes of listening: Bass and treble extension and separation improves significantly and bass impact is heavier. I'm using the setup below and I'm convinced it's the amp and not the headphones or source warming up._

 


 Hi, how many hours you have on your Heed? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 just curious...


----------



## oqvist

X-meridian can output a lot of current. So much I would say it´s probably better then most cheaper amps...

 I don´t think we should exaggerate this to much. Running straight out of the X-meridian and Elite PRO can drive my 750 really well indead. There is an improvement with the custom made Pimeta for sure (yes it can output a lot of current not sure if as much as the Heed Canamp though) but from what I have read the AKG 701 don´t have that much bass and don´t expect an amp to suddenly change that... You could possible get a slightly more bass but you may have to listen on it for a while with the amp to notice it.

 Kind of hopes I am proven wrong when I get my Heed though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## jules650

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leener* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi, how many hours you have on your Heed? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 just curious... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

A few hundred, at least. I burned it in for about 2 weeks straight, then gave up counting. I don't think it gives the k701 the bass slam that some other cans can have, but it's plenty for me. I listen to mostly jazz and blues music, but also quite a bit of rock/pop.


----------



## lime

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jules650* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't think it gives the k701 the bass slam that some other cans can have, but it's plenty for me._

 

totally agree.
 i don't have a dedicated headphone amp yet, so i can only imagine that the bass on the K701 will improve, but what it lacks for in slam it makes up for in overall depth and refinement. it goes deep. using pure tones, i've noticed they can go down to ~22 Hz. and they improve SIGNIFICANTLY after burn-in. i noticed the deeper bass loosening up around 200 hours.
 sorry for the aside.

 resume the topic at hand!

 P.S. - WHO GOT AN EMAIL from Dan at BlackBird this last week?
 someone said they got a group update recently. could anyone forward it to me? i think i should've been on that one


----------



## jules650

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lime* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_it goes deep. using pure tones, i've noticed they can go down to ~22 Hz._

 

Most definitely. I've not tested it using pure tones but the bloated bass in some video recordings shows this off quite well. I'm hoping to invest in a DAC somewhere down the line so things can only get better from here.


----------



## wondabynel

hi guys, i just got my amp, it looks great, i haven't had a chance to try it out et because i don't have the cables to connect it up to my x-fi (xtrememusic) soundcard. 
 I have searched the net for over 2 hours to find the answer but have failed so far.
 Does anyone know what cables i should use?


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wondabynel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hi guys, i just got my amp, it looks great, i haven't had a chance to try it out et because i don't have the cables to connect it up to my x-fi (xtrememusic) soundcard. 
 I have searched the net for over 2 hours to find the answer but have failed so far.
 Does anyone know what cables i should use?_

 

you need a 3.5mm mini stereo plug to 2 x RCA/Phono y-adaptor not unlike this: http://www.amazon.com/Monster-Cable-.../dp/B00006YZ3Y


----------



## oqvist

I use a Zu pivot cable. Not to expensive and great cables. He sells through ebay


----------



## nisse pisse

Hello guys, I recieved my canamp a few days ago, it sounded alot better than my reiciever.But when using the canamp i have noticed that the hights sound really sharp, especially the voices.Im using hd650s and using my dvd player for analog out since i have no dac yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.The sharpness makes my ears quite tired after a while, coult it be my dvd players dac that suck ?


----------



## dw6928

probably but also give your Heed at least 100+ hours to "burn in" before making any kind of determination about its sound. it will change dramatically.


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nisse pisse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hello guys, I recieved my canamp a few days ago, it sounded alot better than my reiciever.But when using the canamp i have noticed that the hights sound really sharp, especially the voices.Im using hd650s and using my dvd player for analog out since i have no dac yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.The sharpness makes my ears quite tired after a while, coult it be my dvd players dac that suck ?_

 

it's probably just bringing out upper detail that wasn't properly presented through your receiver

 but yes, let it settle into your setup for a bit, you may get used to the sound, the canamp may settle down or the upgrade bug may bite forcing you to shell out more money on a better source =\


----------



## freakmax

Is this normal for Heed?
 I notice a sound popping up when turning on and off the amp.
 Turn on thump is quite loud, turning off thump is even louder.
 Would this hurt my headphone?
 I also sometimes hear some static noise fading when the amp is turning on.
 Normal?


----------



## daggerlee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *freakmax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is this normal for Heed?
 I notice a sound popping up when turning on and off the amp.
 Turn on thump is quite loud, turning off thump is even louder.
 Would this hurt my headphone?
 I also sometimes hear some static noise fading when the amp is turning on.
 Normal?_

 

Yes I get a 'thump' too not too loud though. How loud is yours? 

 It might be the high DC offset from the NE5532 that causes this, I am using a LM4562 and my DC offset is much lower, though I still get a slight thump.


----------



## Morph201

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wondabynel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hi guys, i just got my amp, it looks great, i haven't had a chance to try it out et because i don't have the cables to connect it up to my x-fi (xtrememusic) soundcard. 
 I have searched the net for over 2 hours to find the answer but have failed so far.
 Does anyone know what cables i should use?_

 

I have on of those for sale in the FS forum...only 1 month old, let me know if you want it..


----------



## yrh0413

just curious, is the DC offset high enough to fry our headphone drivers? I don't want to kill my K701 on this amp


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jules650* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've noticed that there is a significant difference between a 'cold' and 'warmed up' Canamp. Comparing the same track within the 1st minute and after 10-15 minutes of listening: Bass and treble extension and separation improves significantly and bass impact is heavier. I'm using the setup below and I'm convinced it's the amp and not the headphones or source warming up._

 

This is very common to electronics in general. They will have an "ideal" operating temperature that once warmed up, they operate much more smoothly and with better dimension. The degree of this change becomes more dramatic as you get some "burn in" time on the piece in question.

 The beauty of solid state electronics is that you can leave it on with little ill effect on the component overall. 
 Raising my family and being "in the business" I never really knew when I'd get some "quality time" to just sit in front of and to enjoy my own system at home. As with many of us, much of the system playback would be background music for us all to enjoy. For personal listening, sitting in front of the gear to enjoy a few albums, I would leave it on all the time. If all of a sudden I found myself alone in the house for a while, I could play my music and settle in to a system that was ready for me as I had the time to play it and I would not have to wait for it to come up to temperature.

 For those of you that don't mind electronics idling, you might think about leaving the CanAmp on most of time. It will be ready for you _NOW_, rather than waiting for it to ramp up to temp. As a precaution, you might unplug the headphones when not in use. Just a suggestion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 This will also address the "popping" sound when it's first turned on too.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nisse pisse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hello guys, I recieved my canamp a few days ago, it sounded alot better than my reciever.But when using the canamp i have noticed that the hights sound really sharp, especially the voices.Im using hd650s and using my dvd player for analog out since i have no dac yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.The sharpness makes my ears quite tired after a while, coult it be my dvd players dac that suck ?_

 

It needs to break in. See my note from above. It is possible that the CanAmp could be showing the sins of the source but I would not make any changes right now. Wait for it to break in some more. Playing with interconnects from your DVD player to the CanAmp can affect tonality changes too but don't go out buying anything until things settle down.
_(yes, a saleman just told you not to buy anything... mark this day down in your calendar)_. If youhave different interconnects laying around or on other components, try cycling those through the listening chain until you land some some that compliment the setup and that appeal to what you'd like in tonality.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_probably but also give your Heed at least 100+ hours to "burn in" before making any kind of determination about its sound. it will change dramatically._

 

_*Ditto*_

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RasmusseN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_can someone answer my previous question is Dan from Blackbird Audio still the best person to order one in the US._

 

_Gosh, I hope so. We're driving distance from each other as we're about 2 hours away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I can still drop it in the mail to you if you'd rather not deal withthe traffic. There is another dealer in Norther Ca : Blue Moon Audio in San Francisco, but that's it for now. They are good folks and I would encourage anyone in that area to deal locally but I have to say, in the US, there are none of us with any kind of inventory back stock on CanAmps. We've been selling them well in advance of getting them in. Your best bet is to jump in line as soon as you are comfortable with ordering one._


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Blackbird Audio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_(yes, a saleman just told you not to buy anything... mark this day down in your calendar)_

 

I salute you Dan! Nowadays there are hardly any "sincere" retailers left. You remind me of my experience dealing with Dell; buy one monitor from them and they'll keep pushing me their PDAs, printers, projectors...


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I salute you Dan! Nowadays there are hardly any "sincere" retailers left. You remind me of my experience dealing with Dell; buy one monitor from them and they'll keep pushing me their PDAs, printers, projectors...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks! I appreciate that.


----------



## dw6928

No one loves Dan and Blackbird Audio more than the Heed owners that have actually received their amps from him. those who are in the order process will see why he has become so beloved in these parts. he is the rare gentleman
 who elevates the sport.


----------



## Akui

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No one loves Dan and Blackbird Audio more than the Heed owners that have actually received their amps from him. those who are in the order process will see why he has become so beloved in these parts. he is the rare gentleman
 who elevates the sport._

 

Ahhhh, Dan I would like to appreciate you more soon. Please interpret that as "gimme my amp!". Just kidding; thanks for keeping us posted on your inventory!


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Akui* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ahhhh, Dan I would like to appreciate you more soon. Please interpret that as "gimme my amp!". Just kidding; thanks for keeping us posted on your inventory!_

 

I understand and appreciate completely what you are saying. Imagine my situation from the begining when Mr. Arroyo ordered the first one and the fire was set; ever since then I would have liked to have had one here to play with and to show but customer orders get priority. I can't have one until supply gets regular and I can justify keeping one for myself!

 Everyone in the supply chain, from manufacturer to importer to retailer, we're all doing our level best at being effecient in getting them made, getting them out and getting them to you. There is obvious great motivation for doing so.

 Thanks again for being so patient and understanding. The occassional _"where's my stuff?"_ is expected and understandable.


----------



## mrarroyo

Dan is tops! I am sure happy he is available and carrying this little jewel we call Heed CanAmp.


----------



## dw6928

perfect description for the Heed Miguel: "little jewel"!


----------



## Muftobration

I can't wait for my Heed to arrive! I was told it would be some time in mid-April, so I have most of my waiting behind me.

 By the way, the burn in suggestion for the amp is probably correct in regards to the annoying highs. I remember when I got my Beyer 990s and the highs were so sharp that they hurt my ears. I burned them in for 150 hours and it went away completely. Even when I turn up the highs in an EQ I have to go pretty far to get the same annoyingness (yeah, I know that's not a word). If the burn-in for the Heed is anything like that then it will be pretty dramatic.


----------



## yrh0413

Muftobration where did you order from? Alpar? I was told that my CanAmp will be sent out mid of last week but it didn't. And Alpar told me my CanAmp will leave Germany mid of this week. I hope this time its my turn


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Muftobration where did you order from? Alpar? I was told that my CanAmp will be sent out mid of last week but it didn't. And Alpar told me my CanAmp will leave Germany mid of this week. I hope this time its my turn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

be strong my friend, your patience will be greatly rewarded

 believe, me it's harder to be away from your canamp once you HAVE heard it


----------



## yrh0413

i hope so, really really hope so. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've been listening to my K701 directly from my 0404 PCI for one whole month!


----------



## Muftobration

I ordered from Dan at Blackbird Audio.

 Also, i just saw that my last post was #1337. That's pretty cool!


----------



## oqvist

Finally!

 I got it today. Overtime work again but I just managed to acquire it 1 minute before closing time lol.

 My computer is in parts at the moment so am stuck on my Xbox 360. Not the best source but well there is worse for sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would definiatly say it´s better then onboard audio. Letting it warm up for like 15 minutes then watching the second part of a Grand Prix Special edition that I didn´t get time to see yesterday.

 Now that have some really weird audio despite being remastered so can´t say anything about that lol.

 Anyway playing the Metallica S&M concert I was like wow what a difference.... However it was just that the 750 never fails to impress me like that when I haven´t used them for a day or something. I am still getting amazed of the sound quality I get with them.

 After listening back and fourth it´s not exactly a night and day difference between my Pimeta and Heed but there is definiatly some differences.

 One thing I was surprised about was that I seemed to have to turn up the volume higher on the Heed... But then I realized that I can´t really do it if I want my ears to last long. My ears soon told me that you have to turn the things down a bit. Seems like I should have the volume at about the same position on both the Pimeta and the Heed.

 What I could feel is that the Heed surely seems to deliver more juice. The really low end gets a bit more boomy for good and for bad. Maybe it´s just pre burn in or other op amps at work?. 

 However after listening to both for a while hard to say but maybe maybe Heed has a little edge... One good thing about it is that the sinus sound I have on my Pimeta when not playing sounds is not there on the Heed. Not at all as noticeable if there´s. Guess its mega heavy PSU hosted inside the Heed is a bit better. It´s more then twice as long as the Pimeta. Higher and three times as heavy. Maybe only two times if I include the power adapter to the Pimeta.

 Heavier then I expected it to be.

 After Metallica I opted for an Best of Era cd I have had but really never listened to.

 Man do Era sound awesome with the Proline 750. There is a track Enae Volare or something similar that have some really low bass rythms. The Heed really gave them a lot of power however the tone shifts and such was much easier to follow on the Pimeta. The Heed didn´t seem as fast or it was just that it went deeper and picked up deeper bass than the Pimeta covering up a bit the bass rhytm? Overall the bass feels a bit more boomy with the Heed.

 Maybe it´s something with the Opamps? Pimeta has the AD8620. Yet to decide which I preferr. It´s kind of hard to be objective when you just shelled out 298 dollars on an amp lol I want to say Heed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well aware of the burn in I am not sure this is going to be a very good bang for the buck solution but time will tell.

 Now as for burn in it´s okay to just let it run at headphone listening levels I assume? You shouldn´t have to start with really low volume and then go up?

 If I put in the AKG 240 which is much harder to drive would that decrease the burn in time of the Heed or doesn´t that matter?


----------



## yrh0413

i just love to read reviews, especially unbiased ones! Do let us know what's your impression after 200 hours of burn-in.


----------



## oqvist

Can´t wait that long lol.

 I have left it running now for 14 hours and tested it today. It sounds the same still no dramatic changes.

 Sounds great no doubt about it but still it seems to boost the low bass so it drench out the mid bass... Probably something with the Opamp they use I imagine.
 The bass don´t feel as controlled on the Heed it gets boomy in comparison and makes it harder to follow the bass player...

 I tried a few and the Pimeta/750 combo made me head bang like crazy. Running with the Heed the energy just wasn´t there.
 If you can find it you can try out Enae Volare by Era. I will use that to maybe try equalizing a bit when I get my computer running. Maybe can help to tame the Heed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Trying a bit classical then there wasn´t much of a difference though mainly because no extreme bass notes I assume. I guess it´s the Opamps that does this which do the Heed use?
 Overall the sound because of the very strong extreme low end is a bit fuller on the Heed. It´s a bit of a big wooly teddy bear where the Pimeta seems to have a bit more energy like a cheetah May thus be suitable for different music genres?

 I still need to burn it in more of course and hook it up to my Elite PRO but I think I got a quite good idea on what I will get since both sound absolutely tremendous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## oqvist

hmm the 3d soundstage is better with the Pimeta as well. Listening to brothers in arms no contest. I guess this also helps with involve you in the music.

 Pimeta is maybe my first sign of what the Heed will be after the burn in process 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The more I listen to it the more I realize the Pimeta is actually better in it´s current state on this source anyway.


----------



## dizzyorange

Very interested in hearing your continued impressions, oqvist.


----------



## dw6928

I found my Heed maturation point at about 300 hours. It
 "wobbled" quite a bit in the first few days. It will clarify and
 define overtime. One of the great things to watch mature.
 Mine is 8 months old and I enjoy it more every day I use it.


----------



## RasmusseN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_




 The DAC card which will undoubtedly make its way into a next gen CanAmp_

 

When is this expected and how sure are you?


----------



## jdimitri

Ok, i can't twiddle my thumb anymore..
 Where can i get one shipped to australia?
 The voltage thing is switchable right (110/240v)

 Is there still a waiting list?


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jdimitri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok, i can't twiddle my thumb anymore..
 Where can i get one shipped to australia?
 The voltage thing is switchable right (110/240v)

 Is there still a waiting list?_

 

 Ask, by PM :
 d-cee 
 100+ Member

 ProfileJoin Date: Apr 2006
 Location: Sydney, Australia

 I believe he will tell you that you can order direct from Alpar @ Heed Audio direct. 

 Hope that helps~


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jdimitri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok, i can't twiddle my thumb anymore..
 Where can i get one shipped to australia?
 The voltage thing is switchable right (110/240v)

 Is there still a waiting list?_

 

I've sold a couple of them into Australia but actually, the best way to go about it and I've begun to just refer people directly to the factory, is to contact Alpar at Heed Audio as they don't have representation in Australia. 
 You can order factory direct and so, won't have to wait for it to get to me (or a dealer like me) and for us to bounce it out to you. 

 The power supplies are not able to switch between voltages. Be sure to order a 220V version. a.huszti_heedaudio_hu@mail.datanet.hu
 Good luck!


----------



## d-cee

the weather is starting to get a little cool here in aus

 so i just close my shutters and leave my canamp on with it's class-A operation to provide warmth at night

 has anyone noticed that if you leave it on for aaaaages like i mean Days of continuous operation, the volume pot loosens up a bit? and you need to turn the volume pot further to reach the same listening levels?


----------



## jeremiah

Sorry for the late reply guys!

 d-cee great photos of your amp and thanks for your opinions on the op amps.

 yrh0413 thanks for sharing your view to regarding SQ improvement via upgrade of op amp.

 oqvist thanks for the note regarding K701's bass, yeah I heard about that too. The reason why I'm confused is because some tracks just have fantastic bass through the K701 - some jazzy tracks like Michael Buble's, while some other albums sound like their hitting the ceiling and getting their heads chopped off (the bass I mean, haha)

  Quote:


 It´s kind of hard to be objective when you just shelled out 298 dollars on an amp lol I want to say Heed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 

@oqvist
 Hey oqvist, you bought the Canamp for 298 USD? How did you get it so cheap? I was told the price was 250 Euros.

 Who has been in contact with Alpar recently? It's been a week since I emailed him and I have no reply from him regarding my questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Those of you who ordered the Canamp to be sent to Australia, what are the terms regarding the delivery of the product? I mean, I'm really paranoid about this cos I've heard horror stories (Just to clarify with you I'm not reffering to Heed Audio) of people receiving faulty goods from overseas and having to pay to have it sent back and forth between the manufacturer. If there is a problem with my Canamp that was not caused by me (e.g faulty, damaged during transit), what do I have to do?


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jeremiah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...
 d-cee great photos of your amp and thanks for your opinions on the op amps.
 ..._

 

No worries! you're very welcome. Without a doubt I'm enjoying it the most 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jeremiah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...
 Those of you who ordered the Canamp to be sent to Australia, what are the terms regarding the delivery of the product? I mean, I'm really paranoid about this cos I've heard horror stories (Just to clarify with you I'm not reffering to Heed Audio) of people receiving faulty goods from overseas and having to pay to have it sent back and forth between the manufacturer. If there is a problem with my Canamp that was not caused by me (e.g faulty, damaged during transit), what do I have to do?
 ..._

 

well it's registered post, so the shipping company would reimburse alpar who reimburses you, however i'm not clear on return shipping, checked with alpar

 if it's any consolation though, when my amp arrived it was boxed in the regular heed audio box, which has soft foam padding, which was enclosed inside ANOTHER much larger box, again fillled with foam padding. so it really was very securely and over-packaged that i thought the canamp was HUGE until i unpacked it all hehe

 edit: i'd like to add also that i've been very happy with the bass on the K701s to date, but the Canamp really makes them sound alive, textured and almost palpable (in my config anyway) but at the same time maintains the delicate composure in the mids and highs. admittedly, i probably couldn't use the DAC-AH with my canamp, as it would start getting mushy, which is why i'm using my Zhaolu, even then i may arrange some opamps in the Zhaolu for just that little bit of extra brightness that i enjoy


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jeremiah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Who has been in contact with Alpar recently? It's been a week since I emailed him and I have no reply from him regarding my questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I think Alpar is outstation as i didn't receive any "Your message has been read" notifications in my Outlook. I sent him an e-mail last night to ask about the delivery of my CanAmp and usually he will reply within hours.


----------



## oqvist

Oh sorry no 298 Euros it was


----------



## yrh0413

lol! if it was USD 298 then i'll be sending complain-emails to Alpar!


----------



## spukee

Another Sydney-sider here.

 Alpar shipped mine last Monday (26th). I'm expecting to receive it this week hopefully in time for the long weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

 Just hang in there for those who have ordered - first come first served, so he's obviously still fulfilling past orders.

 Judging solely by d-cee's Heed - it's worth the wait. The search for a K701 amp is finally over!

 The search for an RS1 amp begins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## lugano

My canamp has now over 300 hours of burn-in. I've never turned it off and when it was not playing music, it was playing pink noise with the volume at 12 o'clock. The AKG 701's were already burnt in. My test song has been "Blue Alert" from Anjani's album with the same name. During the first 200 hours, every time she uttered an "s" I had a very unpleasant experience. Now, after 350 hours, I can finally listen to this song without pain. Volume is at 10 and the CanAmp is connected to a M-audio audiophile card inside my Mac G5 via Van den Hul The Bay C5 interconnects. The card's output and iTunes' volume are both set to maximum.


----------



## yrh0413

I really hope Alpar will send out mine by this week. Honestly i'm not happy with his "lead time is 2 weeks" statement.


----------



## Gaso

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lugano* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My canamp has now over 300 hours of burn-in. I've never turned it off and when it was not playing music, it was playing pink noise with the volume at 12 o'clock. The AKG 701's were already burnt in. My test song has been "Blue Alert" from Anjani's album with the same name. During the first 200 hours, every time she uttered an "s" I had a very unpleasant experience. Now, after 350 hours, I can finally listen to this song without pain. Volume is at 10 and the CanAmp is connected to a M-audio audiophile card inside my Mac G5 via Van den Hul The Bay C5 interconnects. The card's output and iTunes' volume are both set to maximum._

 

This got me worried, this "S"-symptom is exactly what I'd like to avoid from the get-go.... I believe that it's very dependent on the song, but I'd still like an amp that tames the sibilance I sometimes get with LD2+.

 I also gathered that the two opamps people seem to like, DY2000 & AD823, are aggressive on the top end compared to the default chip the Canamp ships with... This is also a bit concerning to me.


----------



## dw6928

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lugano* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My canamp has now over 300 hours of burn-in. I've never turned it off and when it was not playing music, it was playing pink noise with the volume at 12 o'clock. The AKG 701's were already burnt in. My test song has been "Blue Alert" from Anjani's album with the same name. During the first 200 hours, every time she uttered an "s" I had a very unpleasant experience. Now, after 350 hours, I can finally listen to this song without pain. Volume is at 10 and the CanAmp is connected to a M-audio audiophile card inside my Mac G5 via Van den Hul The Bay C5 interconnects. The card's output and iTunes' volume are both set to maximum._

 

you ran pink noise at 12:00? that would be loud enough for me to hear 50 feet away. be careful with loud levels of pink noise. there have been some reports of damage at high levels (for the headphones, not the Heed)


----------



## Gaso

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_you ran pink noise at 12:00? that would be loud enough for me to hear 50 feet away. be careful with loud levels of pink noise. there have been some reports of damage at high levels (for the headphones, not the Heed)_

 

K701s can take a fair share of "punishment", but this is another issue where people seem to differ in their opinions. Some say that you can lose bass with too high levels of burn in, but some say it's ok and only quickens the burn in... I'm not sure where the truth lies.


----------



## dw6928

the issue is not purely volume during burn in, it is pink noise volume which is much more stressful on new equipment because of the frequency range.


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I really hope Alpar will send out mine by this week. Honestly i'm not happy with his "lead time is 2 weeks" statement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hang in there, I waited 2 1/2 months for mine. Once you receive it, all this will be very quickly forgotten.


----------



## dw6928

I second Dex's post. The wait vaporizes once the amp in broken in.


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lugano* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My canamp has now over 300 hours of burn-in. I've never turned it off and when it was not playing music, it was playing pink noise with the volume at 12 o'clock. The AKG 701's were already burnt in. My test song has been "Blue Alert" from Anjani's album with the same name. During the first 200 hours, every time she uttered an "s" I had a very unpleasant experience. Now, after 350 hours, I can finally listen to this song without pain. Volume is at 10 and the CanAmp is connected to a M-audio audiophile card inside my Mac G5 via Van den Hul The Bay C5 interconnects. The card's output and iTunes' volume are both set to maximum._

 

wow, pink noise @ 12 o clock IS loud for K701s

 even with some of my classical music that has been mixed at a lower volume i can only ever turn it up to 11 o clock

 on my K701s regular listening level is between 9-10 o clock, when i burnt it in with pink noise it was between 8 and 9 o clock it was just THAT loud

 different story for the K340s though


----------



## JZImages

I got good news. Received an email just at first from Blue Moon Audio in Oakland, CA. They just received a batch of CanAmps!


----------



## yrh0413

Alpar Alpar where's your e-mail...


----------



## Gaso

Apparenlty mine has been shipped from Hungary too...


----------



## Murugesh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JZImages* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got good news. Received an email just at first from Blue Moon Audio in Oakland, CA. They just received a batch of CanAmps!_

 


 I also received an email from BlueMoon Audio today. I told them I have already placed the order with Dan (Blackbird Audio) and waiting for the amp. 

 Meanwhile I have asked Dan as where I'm standing in the queue. If I'm not getting mine in this batch, then I guess it's gonna take another 3 or 4 weeks to get it from next batch. In that case, I'll have to think about other options.


----------



## JZImages

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Murugesh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ 
 Meanwhile I have asked Dan as where I'm standing in the queue. If I'm not getting mine in this batch, then I guess it's gonna take another 3 or 4 weeks to get it from next batch. In that case, I'll have to think about other options._

 

I looked into other options and ordered a WA6 4 days ago. I should've waited a couple more days, but oh well I'm sure they are both very good.


----------



## Murugesh

Just got the good news from Dan. I will get my amp next week. Until then...I'm going to go in dream mode.


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hang in there, I waited 2 1/2 months for mine. Once you receive it, all this will be very quickly forgotten. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Missing Manual: A User's Guide To Ultrasone_

 

Very interesting post (about the Ultrasone headphones)!
 Im intrigued by these headphones. Do many of you have them? What is the story with them.
 Also, I used to use Fostex headphones in a recording studio and always liked them but the music was live and uncompressed and a little different than the final mix down when we were playing. Are any of you familiar with them at all and what is your take on those?

 Perhaps another venue on this site would be more appropriate for these questions but I know you guys here...


----------



## takezo

Dan of Blackbird Audio has told me that he'll be filling the majority of his orders before May, with a big chunk of shipments ready to be sent out WITHIN a week or two. 

 Hang on everyone! Only a fool bails out only days away from the delivery!

 ...maybe i should thank those fools for bumping me up the chain...


----------



## yrh0413

I just received Alpar's email. He will be receiving a shipment of CanAmp by this week.


----------



## RasmusseN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just received Alpar's email. He will be receiving a shipment of CanAmp by this week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I think Dan said he is getting a shipment on Thursday and another one on Saturday?


----------



## jdimitri

Alright.. now that i have darths coming my way i really jump on this waiting list
 Is anyone else's e-mail not being replied to by alpar?


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jdimitri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Alright.. now that i have darths coming my way i really jump on this waiting list
 Is anyone else's e-mail not being replied to by alpar?_

 

I just received an e-mail from Alpar (but about the new Obelisk integrated, not the CanAmp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). He apologized for not replying sooner due to a personal matter he had to attend to. So I expect everyone else will be hearing from him shortly.


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jdimitri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Alright.. now that i have darths coming my way i really jump on this waiting list
 Is anyone else's e-mail not being replied to by alpar?_

 

He replied my e-mail this morning, 6:30am local time


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jdimitri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Alright.. now that i have darths coming my way i really jump on this waiting list
 Is anyone else's e-mail not being replied to by alpar?_

 

i usually give it a day or two, because of the time difference, i find that as soon as i send him an email its not long after he's probably finished work, so takes till the next working day, and then likewise for him to me, though sometimes i check email from home. but otherwise its like 2-3 day turn around on replies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 haven't had to bug him for much lately though


----------



## Darkestred

does anyone know if Dan replies to emails usually?


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Darkestred* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_does anyone know if Dan replies to emails usually?_

 

I always try my best to answer emails in a timely fashion. As you might imagine, having a business account, my spam blocking is such that I need to weed out (in the junk folder) legitimate emails from the goofy stuff and sometimes, things can get by me.
 If you have not heard from me within a day, I'd try again or use the phone number listed on my website.


----------



## jeremiah

Quote:


 Alright.. now that i have darths coming my way i really jump on this waiting list
 Is anyone else's e-mail not being replied to by alpar? 
 

@jdimitri
 I haven't heard from Alpar for a week! Why is everybody getting answered but me?


----------



## lime

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Darkestred* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_does anyone know if Dan replies to emails usually?_

 

i just called Dan @ Blackbird myself since i had not gotten a response in a couple days. he was very pleasant and friendly on the phone. as he said in an earlier post, he probably just missed my email. i doubt he would ignore any emails from his prospective customers; that would make no business sense!

 he said that roughly all orders made through Feb 15 will be fulfilled with his current batch of amps (~25), and he is expecting another shipment due to arrive in about 1 - 2 weeks. so almost ALL current pending orders should be filled by beginning of May.

 of course, i don't want to put words in his mouth, but for those who have already waited, it won't be much longer!!!


----------



## jules650

Just started the Easter weekend with a long listening session on my k701s and the Canamp. It sounds so good even with a very average source.

 I'm curious to find out; how loud do people run the k701+canamp combo? My dial is at 9 o clock.


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jeremiah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_@jdimitri
 I haven't heard from Alpar for a week! Why is everybody getting answered but me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

you should try sending another one. Maybe he overlooked your email.


----------



## dw6928

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jules650* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just started the Easter weekend with a long listening session on my k701s and the Canamp. It sounds so good even with a very average source.

 I'm curious to find out; how loud do people run the k701+canamp combo? My dial is at 9 o clock._

 

somewhere btwn 9 and 11 depending on source.


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jules650* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just started the Easter weekend with a long listening session on my k701s and the Canamp. It sounds so good even with a very average source.

 I'm curious to find out; how loud do people run the k701+canamp combo? My dial is at 9 o clock._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_somewhere btwn 9 and 11 depending on source._

 

ditto, though according to the sydney meet my canamp is a bit louder than the stock one


----------



## oqvist

hmm I am running at 9 o´clock with my Ultrasone Proline 750s and those are 40 ohms wheres AKG is what 1000?

 question is does the 750 play louder at 9 o´clock then higher impedance headphones...


----------



## Dubzilla

I have been waiting since December for mine, and it should be here next week. I am stoked; wallet be damned!


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dubzilla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have been waiting since December for mine, and it should be here next week. I am stoked; wallet be damned!_

 

Gads! I read this and my head just starts to buzzzz!

 Hard to imagine that people have been waiting so long for us to get these products out to you all. I feel so bad about that. I've been flipping through the back order invoices and seeing now familiar names. Too familiar for the wrong reason, I've been - we've been - waiting to fill your orders.

 But every time we manage to get some of these little gems out and into Head-Fi-ers hands, another flurry of posts get generated and the excitement of finally getting one is realized (and we all feel better about it). 
 It really is looking as though at least for the US orders, we are finally going to get caught up with all the outstanding orders, old and new, by the end of this month at the latest. _(Yikes! Did I just say that?!!)_


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oqvist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hmm I am running at 9 o´clock with my Ultrasone Proline 750s and those are 40 ohms wheres AKG is what 1000?

 question is does the 750 play louder at 9 o´clock then higher impedance headphones..._

 

the K701 is 62ohms actually, but is not a very sensitive headphone.

 impedance is just one factor in the equation of how loud headphones sound, but i'd say how hot the source is has most to do with it. i've been fiddling with opamps on my zhaolu and the volume has dropped slightly so i'm turning the volume a bit higher than before. at the meet i was horrified to hear that people were using my canamp @ 11-12 o'clock but then i was told that that was with a portable so yeah...

 but back to headphone impedances, in order of loudest to quietest at the same volumes on my canamp are:

 HD580s (300ohm), K701s (62ohm), DT880s (250ohms), K340 (600ohms)


----------



## oqvist

I see. Don´t know why but for some reason I thought it would be kind of like the AKG 240 regarding impedance lol. Most high end cans seem to be high impedance or used to be anyway...

 But then running 9 oclock with the Proline 750 wouldn´t be a disaster. I think I have been better with keeping volume down. I am trying at least


----------



## oqvist

yesterday I got my new computer running so have had some hours with it now.

 Really interesting to see how incredible tiny the difference is compared to running straight from my Elite PRO, vs Pimeta and Heed. I think you have to use it continuously for hours a day to really pick up major differences. Or making the differences audible.

 Heed sounds more like running straight from the Elite PRO so it doesn´t really seem to colour the sound as much as I thought. However the Pimeta do feel more natural sounding often regarding the bass segment but obviously it colours the sound more. Since I doubt it drives the headphones better then the Heed... 

 Bass guitar as mentioned sounds more like a bass guitar on the Pimeta. Sounds more artificial out of the Heed and the X-fi for some reason. It´s in the bass you can hear the differences that you can measure without guessing what you hear.

 All three are capable of driving these headphones really well. Maybe I got a bass day but I am getting more bass out of them then I remember.

 I tried a bit gaming and surely I do feel the Heed has a bit more impact. Some gun sounds in armed assault got almost painful. Now nothing major but an improvement. 

 So far I would assume the Heed will be the best for movies and gaming but not sure about music. 

 The big plus it has going is that it really feels like a high class toy. Looks classy, feels heavy and stabile. Brings confidence just like my Elite PRO console 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The Pimeta looks cheaper, more fragile etc and it´s sinus curve sound when idle doesn´t bring that much confidence. That said it sounds better then ever and it´s over one year now.


----------



## dw6928

you are not sure about the Heed with music? In all of the posts in the Heed thread, I have never heard that view.


----------



## Dubzilla

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Blackbird Audio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Gads! I read this and my head just starts to buzzzz!

 Hard to imagine that people have been waiting so long for us to get these products out to you all. I feel so bad about that. I've been flipping through the back order invoices and seeing now familiar names. Too familiar for the wrong reason, I've been - we've been - waiting to fill your orders.

 But every time we manage to get some of these little gems out and into Head-Fi-ers hands, another flurry of posts get generated and the excitement of finally getting one is realized (and we all feel better about it). 
 It really is looking as though at least for the US orders, we are finally going to get caught up with all the outstanding orders, old and new, by the end of this month at the latest. (Yikes! Did I just say that?!!)




_

 

It's definitely a testament to your customer service that I remained on the waiting list for what seemed like so long. I'm normally quite impatient, but you've been a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## takezo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dubzilla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's definitely a testament to your customer service that I remained on the waiting list for what seemed like so long. I'm normally quite impatient, but you've been a pleasure to deal with._

 

my sentiments exactly...

 i ordered in the first week of jan. but foolishly asked Dan to cancel my order in early march...only to order it again the next day thru Dan, who was very understanding and very down to earth.

 i'm getting my diy rca interconnects ready for the canamp which is due sometime this month...

 thanks dan!


----------



## takezo

Yes! Dan of Blackbird Audio just confirmed that i'll be getting my canamp by
 next week! i may be mistaken but he mentioned that he just got hold of the 45+ unit shipment! many of you will be getting the good news during the weekend, most likely!

 thank you Dan!


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *takezo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes! Dan of Blackbird Audio just confirmed that i'll be getting my canamp by
 next week! i may be mistaken but he mentioned that he just got hold of the 45+ unit shipment! many of you will be getting the good news during the weekend, most likely!

 thank you Dan!_

 


 AHHHHHH...... NOOOOOO!... not 45.. no, no, no! 

 Around 25.... The rest in about 2 weeks.

 Thanks though, for the compliments. All of you have been great.


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_you are not sure about the Heed with music? In all of the posts in the Heed thread, I have never heard that view._

 

different strokes for different folks I guess. or it could be that mysterious system synergy

 but to be sure, i liked my canamp out of the box, i can't say the same for other components that are now in my chain though...

 like, when you listen to something for a very long time (over a year!) it sort of becomes your reference sound, and when anything deviates from it, it's kind of hard to re-adjust because everything sounds... well wrong from a sonic perspective

 i had a similar experience with electrostats, heard all this raving about their goodness and when i got them i could definitely see their merits, it was quite clear, however it just didn't do it for me at the time. 

 but then one fateful day i realised that i would just have different rigs for different music, and since then have been blissfully happy


----------



## oqvist

Yeah it´s going to have to be that because with anything with lots of mid bass the Pimeta still feels to have quite an edge. I have hard time seeing the Heed will get as tight, clean and fast there. Probably an OPAMP thing I assume.

 Currently the Pimeta seem to have better instrument separation (which I have read would be one of the strong sides of the Heed? It also feels like it gives me a wider soundstage. The Heed in search for a better word feels muddier. It out puts very clean sound for sure but it´s not clear so to speak. Kind of feels slow in comparison. Somebody mentioned it´s almost like a reverb effect may be that... 

 But yeah for some recordings you don´t need speed but so far I have only found recordings where either the Pimeta sounds better or they are equal. 

 If I didn´t have had the Pimeta before I would be very happy with the Heed for sure for everything because it´s not like it sounds bad


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oqvist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah it´s going to have to be that because with anything with lots of mid bass the Pimeta still feels to have quite an edge. I have hard time seeing the Heed will get as tight, clean and fast there. Probably an OPAMP thing I assume.

 Currently the Pimeta seem to have better instrument separation (which I have read would be one of the strong sides of the Heed? It also feels like it gives me a wider soundstage. The Heed in search for a better word feels muddier. It out puts very clean sound for sure but it´s not clear so to speak. Kind of feels slow in comparison. Somebody mentioned it´s almost like a reverb effect may be that... 

 But yeah for some recordings you don´t need speed but so far I have only found recordings where either the Pimeta sounds better or they are equal. 

 If I didn´t have had the Pimeta before I would be very happy with the Heed for sure for everything because it´s not like it sounds bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Tell us about your Pimeta; What Op amp does it have? With the Steps PS ? 

 What other Phones do you or have or have you used? These Ultrasone 750s are newly aquired? And your source is new also?

 Also, what country are you posting from please?

 Could you be specific as to your music of choice?

 Just trying to figure out the "Why" and filling out a profile would be helpful in this regard so as I could gain perspective without these questions. Not that you can perfer whatever you like, but for readers, perhaps somethings may make better sense as we read and digest is all....

 BTW, I'm just getting back from vacation and haven't heard my Heed for over two months, as it is being replaced due to a faulty power switch....


----------



## takezo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Blackbird Audio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_AHHHHHH...... NOOOOOO!... not 45.. no, no, no! 

 Around 25.... The rest in about 2 weeks.

 Thanks though, for the compliments. All of you have been great._

 


 i could've sworn i heard 85 units but i wanted to be conservative...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe...over-exuberance on my part!

 thanks again dan!


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oqvist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Currently the Pimeta seem to have better instrument separation (which I have read would be one of the strong sides of the Heed? It also feels like it gives me a wider soundstage. The Heed in search for a better word feels muddier. It out puts very clean sound for sure but it´s not clear so to speak. Kind of feels slow in comparison. Somebody mentioned it´s almost like a reverb effect may be that... _

 

How many hours do you have so far on the CanAmp, Pär?


----------



## oqvist

about 50 hours burn in approx. burning them in with pink noise as much as possible now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 The opamp I have mentioned before it´s the AD8620 I think on the pimeta. It´s custom made my "Mister X". That amp should have a couple of 1000:s hours on it lol.

 Well music doesn´t help I listen to everything except rap, hip hop and such crap. But if it´s good I can listen to that as well lol. To be honest prior to getting my Proline 750 I listened virtually nothing to music. I have had the DT 770 and A900 before.

 The Proline 750 I have had for a while I think I have at least 300h with them now.


----------



## oqvist

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooh now my headphones really start to rock. I guess some another 20 hours of pink noise on my 750 and Heed is making magic lol. Bass is a bit tighter now for sure getting there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 man my stomach hurts the muuuuusic


----------



## dw6928

and the fun is about to begin!


----------



## d-cee

wasn't too long till he bit the dust too...

 ahehahe

 although i can't say i experienced it as much, but this "burn in" thing may just have something more to it than i thought...


----------



## dw6928

Heed was very emphatic about it. I would hope they would know what is suitable for their own product. I found it had enormous effect up to about 300 hours and it has remained unchanged (thankfully) since last Sept.


----------



## yrh0413

ogvist your CanAmp is modded or stock?


----------



## oqvist

stock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

 what do emphatic mean?


----------



## dw6928

emphatic: tending to express oneself in forceful speech or to take decisive action (as in burning in their amp for an extended period of time, hopefully before coming to a definitive conclusion about that amp)


----------



## Lad27

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *d-cee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ditto, though according to the sydney meet my canamp is a bit louder than the stock one_

 

Just to clarify this one - I did set up volume so the dot on the pot pointed towards led diode (that would be quarter to 11, I guess, my normal listening level with Darths). d-cee's modded amp sounded marginally louder, nothing to write home about....

 BTW, I ordered Burson Audio discrete dual opamp. I may even skip DY2000 and go straight from unmodded to discrete opamp mod. I'd like to do mods in stages - next would be power supply caps & diodes, then (maybe) film caps.

 Lots of talk on this thread lately about Proline 750 + Heed. Heard that combo at the meet - my impression - overly bright, very detailed, but no bottom end whatsoever. Same as K701. Sterile.

 I'm reading that 750 bass is deep and pronounced - to my ears ATH cans I listened to just after 750 session (A700, A900LTD) delivered just that what I could not hear from 750. I'm not including L3000 - nothing at that meet sounded as good as these cans.


----------



## oqvist

your ears can´t be ultrasone compatible then or that 750 must have been defective...

 How many hours did the headphone has?

 I don´t know how much the A900ltd differ from A900 but A900 has no bass extention at all. What the Heed did for me was actually gave me even better bass extension so they made the headphones less bright for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. however maybe the Heed get brighter with more burn in time will tell.

 As for classical especially yes they can sound a bit sterile. Thankfully it´s how I like it


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lad27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_BTW, I ordered Burson Audio discrete dual opamp. I may even skip DY2000 and go straight from unmodded to discrete opamp mod. I'd like to do mods in stages - next would be power supply caps & diodes, then (maybe) film caps._

 

Congrats on the Burson! I look forward to hearing what kind of changes it brings to the CanAmp.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lad27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lots of talk on this thread lately about Proline 750 + Heed. Heard that combo at the meet - my impression - overly bright, very detailed, but no bottom end whatsoever. Same as K701. Sterile.

 I'm reading that 750 bass is deep and pronounced - to my ears ATH cans I listened to just after 750 session (A700, A900LTD) delivered just that what I could not hear from 750. I'm not including L3000 - nothing at that meet sounded as good as these cans. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

A few things come to mind here. First, Ultrasones generally fare rather poorly under retail demonstration and meet conditions. Their offset-driver presentation is perhaps too radically different for most folks accustomed to conventional headphones to hear properly on first approach. The ears need some time to adjust to this presentation, and it becomes almost doubly difficult if swapping back and forth between different headphones. 

 So Ultrasones are best appreciated when one has the opportunity to live with them for awhile.

 Next, proper burn-in with Ultrasones is perhaps even more crucial than it is with the Heed. The titanium-plated drivers of the PROline 750 & 2500 need anywhere from 200 hours and up to become supple enough to sound their very best. If the ones you heard at the meet were less further along, this would be another factor to add in to the equation.

 Finally, it's my experience that even when one is adjusted to them, it is still difficult to compare them directly with conventional headphones without some kind of "buffer" time in between listening. If I'm at a meet, I've found that I need a good 5 minutes between listening to my PROline 2500s and, say, a pair of balanced HD650s. Otherwise, the second pair will not sound as they should.


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lad27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just to clarify this one - I did set up volume so the dot on the pot pointed towards led diode (that would be quarter to 11, I guess, my normal listening level with Darths). d-cee's modded amp sounded marginally louder, nothing to write home about....

 BTW, I ordered Burson Audio discrete dual opamp. I may even skip DY2000 and go straight from unmodded to discrete opamp mod. I'd like to do mods in stages - next would be power supply caps & diodes, then (maybe) film caps.

 Lots of talk on this thread lately about Proline 750 + Heed. Heard that combo at the meet - my impression - overly bright, very detailed, but no bottom end whatsoever. Same as K701. Sterile.

 I'm reading that 750 bass is deep and pronounced - to my ears ATH cans I listened to just after 750 session (A700, A900LTD) delivered just that what I could not hear from 750. I'm not including L3000 - nothing at that meet sounded as good as these cans. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

thanks for clearing that up Lad27

 I've had my eye on the Burson discrete opamps as well, though I don't know if they'll fit inside the Canamp case.

 Another thing is apparently the burson discrete opamps are no good in the input/gain stage (where the opamp is in the canamp) and are better suited to the output stage of an amp/DAC. I read it in this review and apparently Burson are aware of it, though I don't know if it's been fixed - http://www.tnt-audio.com/accessories/hdams_e.html

  Quote:


 Summing up, I have been totally impressed by the HDAM technology. The modules clearly bettered any opamp tried in the output stage of the modified Arcam Alpha 5. Remember that they work well in the output stage but not in the I/V stage although Burson Audio hope to rectify that issue soon. 
 

maybe email burson for advice, they're supposed to be a top bunch of blokes. would love to hear your results...


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lad27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_BTW, I ordered Burson Audio discrete dual opamp. I may even skip DY2000 and go straight from unmodded to discrete opamp mod._

 






 wow, do let us know the improvements! I'm eager to know the outcome and don't forget some valuable pics!


----------



## dw6928

I totally echo Dex's comments about Ultrasone "switching" Even with my own 3 sets of headphones, I have to give the 2500s some down time in order for my auditory senses to adjust to them again. If I go directly from 701s to 2500s the Ultrasone will sound odd. If I give it its due time, it
 sounds as it should, the technology is that different and that good.


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lad27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...
 BTW, I ordered Burson Audio discrete dual opamp. I may even skip DY2000 and go straight from unmodded to discrete opamp mod
 ..._

 

by the way i still think you should put a DIP-8 socket in there for easy rolling, that way you can roll between the DY2000 and Burson and let us know your impressions on the two, not that much more effort and will ease the "what if.." syndrome

 also, just a side note, the pads around the opamp section of the circuit board are delicate as, for some reason the pads at the front of the board lift very easily so just a word of warning, Pink Floyd discovered the same thing, the rest of the boards from the heatsinks onwards seem really robust though


----------



## leener

Oqvist, could you clear a little this: 
 “Bass guitar as mentioned sounds more like a bass guitar on the Pimeta. Sounds more artificial out of the Heed and the X-fi for some reason. It´s in the bass you can hear the differences that you can measure without guessing what you hear.” 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 “bass guitar sounds more like bass guitar”, it sounds a little subjective to me, I mean when one says that with some cans cow bell sounds as is been hit with plastic stick rather then with wood stick I can understand that, though I personally can not tell the difference as I never heard those two sounds made in turn… On the other hand, as I see it, bass guitar sounds only as … bass guitarist is making it to sound…no? What I mean is - I think this is how bass guitar must sound, this is its natural sound whereas, say, Jimmy Johnson or Gary Willis would call it artificial sound … Again, even their bass guitars are surely sounding different, legitimate question – who’s guitar sounds more like bass guitar?

 Again, Heed is changing enormously during burn-in, all agree on that… according to my own experience with Heed I could go so far as to say that it is almost (important detail – almost…) a different amp alltogether…It keeps all the good things of “out off the box state” (ability to deliver, effortlessness of delivering, truthfull reproduction of the sound recorded, separation, soundstage etc, etc) but it gets on the way some more things (deep bass, sparcle, polyphony or whatever you call it etc…) so much so that it sounds kind of “differently” at least to me – so big are the changes. Well, it is not a perfect amp (does one exist?) but for the price and considering that one does not have a headache about constant changing tubes or even thinking of upgrading it (it is simply that good!) for let’s say 20-30 years – they say SS amps can work this long with no problems whatsoever - I almost dare to say IT IS in a sense a perfect amp. 

 So, may be it is better not to pronounce too early, let’s wait say 150 – 200hrs and then … 
 I’m sure many will listen to any opinion because we are here not to appreciate some and to depriciate the other but together to find the truth about our dear hobby, no?

 All the best, happy Heed owner, leener


----------



## RasmusseN

How does the Heed CanAmp compare to the M3 and Dynahi?


----------



## oqvist

It sounds more like the bass guitars I hear IRL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But I think it´s good to hear opinions in every stage.

 Good if you are interested in buying a product to know how it sounds prior to burn in. If you listen to it for to long you get used to any headphone or amp too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have been quite clear with how much hours I have on my Heed.

 I have a bit more in it now will go back and see but overall it surely sounds better then 30h ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don´t see the sound signature has totally changed though


----------



## leener

There is nothing wrong with that you like Pimeta more then CanAmp – it’s just your personal taste, it’s all right but an assertion that on Heed bass guitar doesn’t sound like bass guitar merely does not sound convncing to me. Even if I did not hear Heed myself this kind of affirmatiom does not appeal to reason and common experience, I’m sorry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 You can convince only the one who wants to be convinced – I bet you have already made your mind about Heed VS Pimeta case: you gonna part with Heed sooner or later. And it’s all right - some like it like this others like it hot… 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But no way you can persuade me that on Heed bass guitar does not sound like bass guitar. 

 By the way, I use both EQ and Aphex 204 with both my speaker system and CanAmp and I assure you that I can make sound bass of the same track from the same CD absolutely different by using BigBottom of 204 (thnx to GreatDan and Gradofan for introducing this pure wonder to me) – quite a few different sounds not just 1 or 2 but I don’t know may be 5 -8…So if you don’t like it this way just make of it what you want…
 best regards


----------



## Lad27

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *d-cee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_by the way i still think you should put a DIP-8 socket in there for easy rolling, that way you can roll between the DY2000 and Burson and let us know your impressions on the two, not that much more effort and will ease the "what if.." syndrome

 also, just a side note, the pads around the opamp section of the circuit board are delicate as, for some reason the pads at the front of the board lift very easily so just a word of warning, Pink Floyd discovered the same thing, the rest of the boards from the heatsinks onwards seem really robust though_

 

Thanks d-cee. Even though Burson recommend to solder opamp in, I will put it thru socket.
 I have couple of guys certified for high-precision SMT, thru hole soldering and PCB microminiature repair + top of the line PACE solder station. After all we are in military avionics test and repair line of work with 3 stages of solder work inspection before gear is fitted to aircraft - so I'm confident that mod will be executed properly.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Well folks , as you can see in my sig. I'm in the process of burning in my Heed CanAmp which Dan @ B.B.A.G. graceously replaced for me with a new unit warrentied for 3 years from the day it shipped. Replaced due to a faulty power switch. Thank you for your service Dan!

 My god , is this the same amp or have changes been made to it? It sounds better than I can remember . 

 Oh for the pleasing punishment an ear must bear in the prolonged burn-in process.... Here we go again , amongst the company of singing angels rediscovering my 3774 song library with each of my cans (;-} A toil and sacrafice I undertake with great pleasure ~


----------



## oqvist

I am just explaining what I hear. I can´t say the Heed sound just as good with this particular instrument if it doesn´t.

 There is no point only mentioning the good parts of an amp. If that does change with burn in I will surely mention it.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oqvist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am just explaining what I hear. I can´t say the Heed sound just as good with this particular instrument if it doesn´t.

 There is no point only mentioning the good parts of an amp. If that does change with burn in I will surely mention it._

 

 Send it back, you have a pimenta for movies and whatever... lol


----------



## yrh0413

*wanna cry out loud!* Alpar still haven't send out my CanAmp! It has been one whole month and still counting!

 ... and i'm starting to get fed up with my current EMU0404 -> K701 setup <_<


----------



## leener

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oqvist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am just explaining what I hear. I can´t say the Heed sound just as good with this particular instrument if it doesn´t.

 There is no point only mentioning the good parts of an amp. If that does change with burn in I will surely mention it._

 

nothing personal, oqvist, case is closed - everybody got the picture. 
 thnx for opinion, peace 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (just jocking...)


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*wanna cry out loud!* Alpar still haven't send out my CanAmp! It has been one whole month and still counting!

 ... and i'm starting to get fed up with my current EMU0404 -> K701 setup <_<_

 

did he say why he hasn't sent it out yet?

 if it's any consolation, there are some US customers waiting since December.. yikes!


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *d-cee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_did he say why he hasn't sent it out yet?

 if it's any consolation, there are some US customers waiting since December.. yikes!_

 

In his e-mail he told me the lead time is 2 weeks only, so i accepted his offer and paid him. 2 weeks ago he said he will send mine out but then he said mine will be sent out last week. Then last week no news on my parcel being shipped. This week marks the 5th week and still counting. 

 Honestly, i'm starting to have a little regret getting the CanAmp instead of Darkvoice 332 (which is 2nd on my list).

 By the way he receives shipments of CanAmp every week from Hungary, and every week isn't my turn. Duh, why told me lead time is 2 weeks when he was not sure whether he can make it or not?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 p/s: I was hoping my CanAmp will arrive before or on 13th April, but i guess this will be a belated birthday gift for myself then.


----------



## jeremiah

Quote:


 Originally Posted by yrh0413 
 *wanna cry out loud!* Alpar still haven't send out my CanAmp! It has been one whole month and still counting!

 ... and i'm starting to get fed up with my current EMU0404 -> K701 setup <_< 
 

Wow, really? You mean it has been a month since you ordered? I've just received an email from Alpar regarding the Canamp, though now I'm a little undecided myself on ordering it, same reason as you, because I had to wait 3 weeks for a reply. If I pay for it and it takes a month to be sent over then that will be really bad for me. 

 I've been looking around and there is this store which has some MF X-can v3 for auditioning, I am gonna bring my cans to try them out soon, maybe this weekend. Anybody compared X-can v3 to Canamp? I would like to hear all opinions.


----------



## El Cucuy

Hi Guys, 

 Try to hang in there. 

 I know they have all kinds of things that they are involved with in maintaining their flow of products and getting new products out. 

 You're in a unique situation in that they don't have distribution where you live, so you have to deal direct with the factory.

 The dealer network that companies set up is usually more efficient at individual sales. 
 Trying to keep everyone's orders straight and often the odd special request "bill me here now, but by such and such a date, I'll be moving over here so don't send to the old address..." or " don't respond to this email address as it's my work one, email me at home at..." and so on.
 Manufacturers are most efficient dealing with the distributors and the distributors with retailers, retailers with the end-users. Every one of us is geared a little differently and even still, I manage to miss details here and there.

 I've told most of the people that I've been dealing with in the U.S. that due to the incredible popularity of the CanAmp and some of the manufacturing challenges that we've seen with 110v power supply availability and the like, that they should just treat this as an exercise in patience - with the eventual payoff of a really great amp, at a very reasonable price that is made by some really great and talented people.

 A few of the other members here have said about as much and while while they did endure very long wait-times (two to three months and more) once the amplifier arrived, the frustration with waiting seemed to just melt away.

 If you have been following this _very long thread_ at all, the wait should come as no surprise. I will say though, that if you are told that something is going to happen, then it should happen.

 I'm not in a position to know why a factory-direct purchase is taking long, as production and supplies are just now appearing to have become a little more free-flowing - but just imagine all the individual emails they have been managing, orders to fill to individuals and still be able to export bulk products to their distribution network. If they don't manage to respond to an email right away, it's likely they are out of town on some business or just trying to "keep all those plates spinning".





 I suggest if you have not heard back from them within a _ reasonable_ amount of time, send another email and in the subject box, simply put "second request inquiry" to make them aware that they missed the first one or perhaps their response was addressed wrong (boy, I've done that) and you just did not get the reply.

 Like I said at the top of this page, try to hang in there!


----------



## FallenAngel

Hey guys,

 Hope I'm not being rude or anything, but I haven't actually seen any reasonable comparisons between this Heed CanAmp and almost any other amp. There sure are tons of comments from people who love it but don't have other amps to compare to and even more comments from people who never even heard it but say it's good "based on other comments". Of course there are a few short comments about quick comparisons at meets but nothing really solid.

 Mainly I'm really taken back by the amount of people who say it's really great for low impedance Grado's and two posts lower, I see it's recommended for semi-low impedance AKG K701's and on the same page it's recommended for 300Ohm Sennheisers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So simply put, has anybody really compared this thing to some credentials-established amps? Personally, DIY designs prefered as I know them better than the commercial models, but in general, how about amps like the following;

 Solid State:
 M3, PPAv2, Dynalo (or Gilmore Lite/GS-1), Dynahi, on the lower end or portables like Pimeta, PINT (other high current unbuffered designs as well - GoVibe, XP Amp), Portaphile, etc.

 Hybrid:
 Millet Hyrid
 SOHA
 YAHA
 Sijosae Hybrid (MHHA)

 I don't have any experience with pure tube amps, but if there are comparisons, please post as well for community impressions.

 Thanks


----------



## yrh0413

thanks Dan, you've been really kind. Perhaps it would be better if i order mine from you at the beginning instead. Even though most of us just ordered a single unit of CanAmp instead of a whole shipment, i do hope Alpar would treat us international buyers the same as to his distributors. For the past 2 weeks Alpar have been telling me "I might be sending your CanAmp off this week...", but he never do so; and that made me wonder whether he'd allocated his CanAmps to his distributors first. If this is really the case, when only i can get mine? 

 I do understand US buyers have to wait for months due to the 110v transformer "transplant"; but this shouldn't apply to me. Honestly, i doubt my frustrations and disappointments will just "melt away" upon receiving my CanAmp, as i could have been enjoying my K701 with another headamp from another manufacturer by now, and for the past 30 days. 

 You know, he should have just told me that the lead time is 2 months instead of 2 weeks. If i receive mine early, then i'll really be delighted. I can bear with 2 weeks of ampless days, but certainly not a month or two! Anyway I'll continue waiting *patiently* for my CanAmp for another week; as i'm seriously considering whether a full refund is an option for me.


----------



## jeremiah

Hi Dan, thank you for your explanation and encouragement. I get a better idea of the situation now. Just wondering, following up on what yrh0413 said  Quote:


 Perhaps it would be better if i order mine from you at the beginning instead. 
 

 Can we actually purchase one from you? Do you have 220v models? I would if it was faster and the same price. Oh yeah and is there customs tax or anything like that when it gets shipped to Aus?


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *d-cee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_did he say why he hasn't sent it out yet?

 if it's any consolation, there are some US customers waiting since December.. yikes!_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jeremiah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi Dan, thank you for your explanation and encouragement. I get a better idea of the situation now. Just wondering, following up on what yrh0413 said Can we actually purchase one from you? Do you have 220v models? I would if it was faster and the same price. Oh yeah and is there customs tax or anything like that when it gets shipped to Aus?_

 

Thank you for the vote of confidence. 
 Though I did take a few orders for 220V units early on, those customers actually wound up waiting longer than everyone else as their units had to get shipped to me along with my 110V amps (remember bulk shipping keeps our costs down) and since those were back ordered due to transformer issues, these guys had to wait for 110V units to get here and then, for me to forward their 220V orders out to them. 
 As much as I would love to take all the orders that I can, the reality of this is that it's not in your best interest to buy that way. There is no reason for me to stock inventory that cannot work for my local (and not so local) US customers and there has not been enough CanAmps for us dealers to stock any "extras" as there is no such thing.

 You are subject to importation/duty/VAT taxes that your country imposes on imported goods. The rate varies from country to country, of course.

 I know this is little consolation - and I've mentioned this in a past post - but I have not allowed myself the luxury of keeping a CanAmp around that I can play with for myself. Customer orders come first and I see little reason to even keep a demo on hand if I can't just give a new one to a local customer anyway. Watching them all show up and then, ship out is a lot like peeking through windows of restaurants while you're really hungry. There is very little satisfaction in that and the longing only makes it worse! Ha!


----------



## yrh0413

Dan, I'd received your CC'ed mail and i'm really grateful for your aid in this matter. 

 Alpar, I'm sorry for being harsh and impatient, and i hope my case is just an isolated case as I never intend to cause any damage on Heed Audio. I read and heard good reviews and comments on the CanAmp, and i really wish to own one myself. I guess all of us know why we picked a CanAmp instead of others.

 ... Just that the continuous delays really getting up to my nerves.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jeremiah, do wait for Alpar's response. He might be really busy with the distribution of CanAmps and I'm quite sure my case is just an isolated case as I'm not hearing any similar feedbacks from other international CanAmp buyers.


----------



## dw6928

Fallen Angel, you may want to contact the original poster of this thread, MrArroyo, as he has done numerous side by side comparisons of the Heed with other amps at Florida meets. He is probably your best resource for this.


----------



## RasmusseN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Fallen Angel, you may want to contact the original poster of this thread, MrArroyo, as he has done numerous side by side comparisons of the Heed with other amps at Florida meets. He is probably your best resource for this._

 

please post these aloud I'd really like to know, I am partly the reason Fallen Angel is asking


----------



## dw6928

pm Miguel (Mrarroyo). My only side by side with my Heed was with a Microamp, H5, Music FidelityV2 and Xenos.


----------



## d-cee

look for some posts in this thread by pink floyd. against his heavily modded x-cans and what not he says the canamp bests them all which really says something seeing as he is like the biggest fan of british made products

 don't know if he said it was better than his graham slee solo though

 in my experience is smashes the headfive, and another local: spukee after hearing my canamp had similar sentiments comparing it to his Aria


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_pm Miguel (Mrarroyo). My only side by side with my Heed was with a Microamp, H5, Music FidelityV2 and Xenos._

 

The Heed was better from a sound quality point of view than all the amps listed above. However, the modded X-Can V2 has a way to get under my skin and I would let the Heed go before the V2. This even though the Heed sounds better. I can only say that the V2 is more fun.


----------



## jeremiah

Dan, you are a thorough and honest guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Glad to see that there are still people like you around. I'm sure your business will thrive because of your professional qualities. Maybe I'll buy audio equipment from you if I live in the States in future, haha. Thanks for the info about VAT and all, am grateful.

 yrh0413, thanks for your optimistic encouragement, you have been very helpful in this forum. Haha, don't worry...it's not your fault that I feel a bit doubtful, I tend to get delays and problems with everything so very weary about purchasing things from the other side of earth. Alpar has already replied me (3 weeks after,heheh) and awaiting my decision, so I'm still kinda thinking about it. Do you have to pay any customs tax thingy for your Canamp?


----------



## jbusuego

I just received my HEED canamp today, looks like its gonna be a long night tonight and for the rest of the week.(burn baby burn) Thanks DAN!!!


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jbusuego* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just received my HEED canamp today, looks like its gonna be a long night tonight and for the rest of the week.(burn baby burn) Thanks DAN!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hey, rock on!


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jeremiah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...
 Do you have to pay any customs tax thingy for your Canamp?_

 

I didn't. I think Australian import legislation allows up to AUD$1000


----------



## takezo

got back home tonite and the wife pointed to a rectangular box on the floor...
 the heed canamp is here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 forgive my exuberance...it's been three full months since i've been aching to
 get my hands on this unit! talk about a "xin"-moment....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i've been listening to it for about 40 min. now and i can already tell that this
 unit scales well! i tried my imod first and didn't have much expectations in the
 first few minutes...yet already, nothing sounds strained nor pinched in intense cacophony of sounds (bergman's "a new frontier" cd)...yet supple, textured and laid back in pianissimo passages (brahm's piano pieces)...btw, this imod is better than i thought...it's obvious the canamp is a larger window for the imod to shine thru...

 moved onto my main unit, a marantz dv7600 for transport and vda2 dac by ciaudio...WOW...i need to go hug my wife...i'm in bliss...

 ps: using senn600 and akg701. no hiss until 2 or 3 o'clock position but i can't
 get past the 10 o'clock for most cds and 11 o'clock for classical cds without shredding my inner ear...

 hmm...to mod or not is the question...for tomorrow, that is...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks Dan for the super fast shipment and delivery!


----------



## Morph201

LOL LOL ....Tell me more!!!


----------



## Lad27

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jeremiah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Do you have to pay any customs tax thingy for your Canamp?_

 

Actually Alpar asked me what price I'd prefer to have written on the shipping papers. We settled for $AU200 + marking it as a gift. It went thru without customs tax and no GST. 

 And yes, if declared value is >$AU1,000.00 you have to fill some serious paperwork stuff. I got burned there badly with importing my Darths, plus some incompetent prick in customs clearance post office misplaced them - all in all cost me extra $200 in fees and charges + 4 weeks delay in delivery. Bugger!


----------



## Lad27

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *takezo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...WOW...i need to go hug my wife...i'm in bliss...
_

 

You should go and hug Zsolt and Alpar brothers.


----------



## d-cee

@Lad27: Have you got the burson HDAM module yet?

 @takezo: that's great news! there's a very pleasant and bright light at the end of the tunnel =D


----------



## takezo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lad27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You should go and hug Zsolt and Alpar brothers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

...and mrarroyo and pinkfloyd amongst others that have been
 praising this little gem and making it easier to take a chance on...

 started the long burn-in process tonite...i'll be checking once or twice every day til the 
 300hr mark and have a more detailed session with my music...


----------



## spukee

Got mine today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

 Phew - the wait's finally over! Shipped on the 26th from Frankfurt and arrived at my workplace today 11th of April.

 Straight out of the box - it's already better than cannard's Pimeta - hehe. Let's see what a few hundred hours will do.

 At this stage, definitely less bassy and energetic than d-cee's modded amp. This is going to be a long night indeed...


----------



## spukee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lad27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And yes, if declared value is >$AU1,000.00 you have to fill some serious paperwork stuff. I got burned there badly with importing my Darths, plus some incompetent prick in customs clearance post office misplaced them - all in all cost me extra $200 in fees and charges + 4 weeks delay in delivery. Bugger!_

 

Dammit that throws my "order a projector" from overseas idea out the window 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

 Sorry - out of topic

 Heed = Good


----------



## Gaso

Got a nice surprise mail the other day, mine is on the way too and for real this time. Currently in Taastrup, Denmark according to the tracking. Come baby, come!


----------



## yrh0413

Congratulations to you lucky fellas! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm still waiting for Alpar's email...

 *sob sob*


----------



## pludder

Yeah, I feel your pain yrh0413, I'm waiting to. I think mine was originally supposed to be shipped at the same time your was. But has been pushed back several times since then. 
 /Per


----------



## yrh0413

Did Alpar told you what's happening? I ordered mine on 12th March though. This CanAmp is meant to be my birthday present, and I thought i can enjoy it on my birthday... Oh well...

 2 more days to 13th; yet another lonely lonely birthday... My K701 is staring at me, singing softly... _"Lonely, i'm so lonely..."_


----------



## leener

fallen angel, do your home work, plz - read this thread (you would notice that Heed is good starting with rather low impedance cans to very high impedance...). Well, it is not the shortest thread but all that is is there, guys honestly share their experience, nobody's holding anything back...If this amp is good for you - only you can give the answer but everybody's playing fair here.
 good luck,


----------



## TzeYang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leener* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_fallen angel, do your home work, plz - read this thread (you would notice that Heed is good starting with rather low impedance cans to very high impedance...). Well, it is not the shortest thread but all that is is there, guys honestly share their experience, nobody's holding anything back...If this amp is good for you - only you can give the answer but everybody's playing fair here.
 good luck, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

he wants a better comparison between diy amps and the Heed. So far i only see that the heed is being critically compared to the PIMETA, which still, does not meet FA's demand list.


----------



## pludder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did Alpar told you what's happening? I ordered mine on 12th March though. This CanAmp is meant to be my birthday present, and I thought i can enjoy it on my birthday... Oh well...

 2 more days to 13th; yet another lonely lonely birthday... My K701 is staring at me, singing softly... "Lonely, i'm so lonely..."_

 

No, sorry, no real information from Alpar. I kind of get the impression that he has been busy lately since it has seemed that reply time for mail has gone up a lot compared to earlier as well.
 And my condolences to your K701s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My HD650s feel much the same ...


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Alright, FallenAngel , I can somewhat understand your NEED for detailed explaination of the pointed strenths vs any weaknesses between the amps in your post and the Heed . I have none of those amps to do an in depth comparison for you. But here's what I can offer.

 This entry level priced (3yr warrentied) comercial Heed vs. my other amps offers a great amount of gain for difficult to drive cans while opening up nearly fully , the k701s potential in terms of its rendition of articulate bass , I believe it rolls off the hfs only slightly and is only slightly lacking in these regards vs. my Mapletree with '67 GE 5751 BP3m in V1. "with my sources", I/Cs and recordings. 

 These findings are fairly representitive with each of my cans. Although, the RS-2 does sound even better matched to the MAD for its midrange forwardness and air around instruments presentation, and only slightly better than with the Headfive, it representing the bass less than if pluged in to the above. Due to the the H5 being fully used in terms of gain @ 12 o'clock however its crossfeed takes away slightly from its bass output yet again if employed.

 What is dificult is when you hear a better amp anything less then becomes apparent.

 Also, perhaps DIY amps do offer an unfair advantage in general at respective price points , as might be expected with their respective drawbacks if bought used for instance. Whereas , sonically I would hope they would have some advantages only apparent upon A/B listening.

 Each amp in this lineup of mine are increacingly desireable sonically in line with their price points with only slight preferances as one compares and moves up the price scale as would be expected.

 Ranked thus:

 1. Mad
 2. Heed (although closer in sonic presentation preferance to above than below)
 3. Headfive (which only shines quite favorably in comparison when driving my RS-2s)
 (Perhaps the HEEDs strenths are not a better match with the Grados than the H5) Also perhaps this would translate to other low Z phones but that isn't the case with my k701s / 501s which need the power , clarity , detail retrieval and smoothness of either the Heed or my MAD to shine.

 Also, both the Heed & HeadFive are warm / rounder less hyper detailed , unlike most S.S. in general I believe, and the MAD is most S.S. - like , in its detail retrieval and its presentation , adding to a dificult comparison; However, this is also why I suppose, I do like each of them!!! 

 Also, I believe each of them punch above their weight class in terms of cost / benefit and each are a great value at their respective price points in the comercial market.

 Hope this opinion helps somewhat.


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pludder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No, sorry, no real information from Alpar. I kind of get the impression that he has been busy lately since it has seemed that reply time for mail has gone up a lot compared to earlier as well.
 And my condolences to your K701s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My HD650s feel much the same ..._

 

I just received an email from Alpar just 5 minutes ago. Apparently there's a long weekend break in Hungary thus the delays. But anyway Alpar told me that my CanAmp will be shipped out immediately.

 Still, it won't be here by 13th but this is going to be my most anticipated birthday present this year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So Jeremiah, wanna take the plunge?


----------



## FallenAngel

Retract the claws some leener, there isn't much of an amp comparison in this thread, especially to any DIY design and the average Pimeta isn't ranked that highly (different from a Pimeta with 3x or 4x stacked buffers and quality opamps like OPA627/OPA637 or AD8620/AD8610 in Class-A, but not many people invest that much money into it).

 It just seems unnatural for an amp to be great with all headphones from low to high impedance as one case requires low voltage gain and high current vs the other requiring high voltage gain and not current.

 Either way, I'm not getting into discussions of it's capabilities (especially not having heard it yet), simply stating that it takes a real monster amp to shine with both low and high impedance headphones.

 Thanks for the little review Hi-Finthen, while helpful, unfortunately I haven't had a chance to hear those 2 either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If anybody has any tried this amp and another DIY design, I would love to hear about it.

 Thanks guys.


----------



## Morph201

I hear this Heed amp can turn water into wine also! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Which might come in handy on those late night listening sessions!!!


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Morph201* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I hear this Heed amp can turn water into wine also! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Which might come in handy on those late night listening sessions!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

LOL, morph while that may not actually be the case , I'm sure mucho bottles of vino can be had vs. the price difference of the Opera , lets say , making the sonic goodness of the Heed all the more attractive. lol 

 Although , I no longer consume THOSE spirits , I suppose a source upgrade wouldn't help with the savings. lol

 Having said that , I'm right on your heels to chase down my next upgrade , also with the Opera too .... Now there's alot of vino I won't consume. lol

 Mad I tell you , madness ;-}


----------



## Morph201

[Thread hijack]

 LOL! That's true.. but luckily for me, my wife works in the wine business... she's brought so many sample bottles home that we've had to pour some down the sink! (yek!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I have a bottle of 120 min IPA (20% alcohol) beer chilling! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Which should help pre-burn in!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [Thread hijack over..]

 I'm still interested in hearing more about the "layering" of music by the Heed, if it weren't for the wait, I would have went for it!


----------



## leener

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Retract the claws some leener, there isn't much of an amp comparison in this thread, especially to any DIY design and the average Pimeta isn't ranked that highly (different from a Pimeta with 3x or 4x stacked buffers and quality opamps like OPA627/OPA637 or AD8620/AD8610 in Class-A, but not many people invest that much money into it).

 It just seems unnatural for an amp to be great with all headphones from low to high impedance as one case requires low voltage gain and high current vs the other requiring high voltage gain and not current.

 Either way, I'm not getting into discussions of it's capabilities (especially not having heard it yet), simply stating that it takes a real monster amp to shine with both low and high impedance headphones.

 Thanks for the little review Hi-Finthen, while helpful, unfortunately I haven't had a chance to hear those 2 either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If anybody has any tried this amp and another DIY design, I would love to hear about it.

 Thanks guys._

 

what i find sometimes really irritating is that there always come someone who for some reason is trying to find something bad about good thing and if he can't find it he feels himself obliged to invent... it's not about you though...
 here is heed site, you can check it yourself :

http://www.heedaudio.hu/en/prod_el.html

 this is what is said there about impedance:
 "...it enables the CanAmp to drive virtually any headphones from 8 ohms up to 600 ohms..."
 by the way this is what i ment when i said that you could do your home work - this piece of info is avalable for anybody...
 take it easy, good luck


----------



## Hi-Finthen

With regards to the Heeds ability to "layer" the recorded instruments , giving them space and seperatedness more clearly defined as the seperate instruments they are within the soundstage, as in being a more believable reproduction . Easiest heard with drums and the different guitars and their notes played. Pressupose, the headphone must have the ability and soundstage capability as well , of course the recording and the source hardware. Many recordings just sux at this ability and so our hardwares ability becomes moot . But the Heed does offer this ability up and wouldn't be the bottleneck in the requisite chain if it is not apparent in ones listening experience.

 This is where some folks dismiss the k701s due to an inferior source or the recording itself , or genere of preferance or even what to listen for even..... It has fantastic potential and so does the Heed matched to it IMO and in my preferance.....


----------



## oqvist

hmm is there a big difference between a pimeta and a custom made pimeta? I have only had mine and it´s custom made with the 8620AD Opamps and other and is perhaps better then the stock pimeta?

 I will do a test now. Listened to the Heed exclusively for some 30+ hours. (about 80h pink noise and 30hours music so far and see how it goes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## dw6928

I agree with Bill about the Heed/701 match; I have enjoyed this duo since last fall and never looked back. What has improved it, in the recent past, was a Moonaudio cable upgrade for the 701s. It really opened up the layered soundstage and increased the bass by adding warmer tones and better definition. One of my minor complaints about the AKGs was a lean bass line compared to my 650s. I find the 701s does just about everything else well, especially with the Heed, which has ample power to run the cans to their fullest. The Silverdragon cabling fixed my minor objections and has really maximized all of the potential of this formidable combo.


----------



## dw6928

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oqvist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hmm is there a big difference between a pimeta and a custom made pimeta? I have only had mine and it´s custom made with the 8620AD Opamps and other and is perhaps better then the stock pimeta?

 I will do a test now. Listened to the Heed exclusively for some 30+ hours. (about 80h pink noise and 30hours music so far and see how it goes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 

Please be careful with pink noise during burn in and especially at higher than normal listening levels. There were reports of damage in the Ultrasone thread with over use of pink noise which is very stressful on new diaphragms


----------



## oqvist

Well after the first 5 hours of just music I have used pink noise mostly. Always with a bit of pauses though and just below listening volume. They do seem to handle it fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven´t heard that many that got defective headphones just one but always good to be cautious.

 I am quite impatient I can´t wait for 700 hours before getting my heed burned in either lol.

 Anyway listened for a about 2h now maybe and yes Heed has improved. Sounds more like the Pimeta now. No difference how the bass guitar plays now was a huge difference before. However overall I find the Pimeta induce more headbanging but the Heed today at least feels just every so slightly more enjoyable...

 It´s strong low end is very comforting and relaxe your senses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Really miniscule differences overall to be honest. Pimeta the instruments feel more separated where the music is flowing more with the Heed.


----------



## dw6928

what is your total, in hours, for your Heed burnin so far?


----------



## oqvist

hard to say about 110-120 hours. btw as for pink noise if I use high impedance headphones so I can crank the volume up on the Heed does that help burning the heed in faster? The 750 I lost count on lol but would assume if they aren´t over 300h already they will soon be.


----------



## Morph201

I don't think volume makes a difference with regard to burning in amps.


----------



## dw6928

I have heard it does when it comes to pink noise (frequency range)


----------



## FallenAngel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leener* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what i find sometimes really irritating is that there always come someone who for some reason is trying to find something bad about good thing and if he can't find it he feels himself obliged to invent... it's not about you though...
 here is heed site, you can check it yourself :

http://www.heedaudio.hu/en/prod_el.html

 by the way this is what is said there about impedance:
 "...it enables the CanAmp to drive virtually any headphones from 8 ohms up to 600 ohms..."
 by the way this is what i ment when i said that you could do your home work - this piece of info is avalable for anybody...
 take it easy, good luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Skepticism is different from flaw-hunting. I obviously read that description while reading up on what this amp is and what it can do. I simply take anything I read on any manufacturer site with a grain of salt. Word of mouth, experiences and comparisons, I can trust, manufacturers, not as much.

 Guess that means I'll be looking for somebody in Toronto who has one so i can steal it and compare myself. Open offer to anybody by the way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I'll trade you a SOHA or PPAv2 for short-term (few days to a week) comparison.


----------



## oqvist

If it´s about me you may have to reconsider your positon Leener... You couldn´t be more wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 You can buy anything and convince you it´s the hot stuff. But that won´t help any others that are interested in a product.

 I am not afraid to mention bad stuff even on products I overall is crazy about like my Proline 750:s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It helps so much when you get other people mentioning what they are experiencing during burn in because it´s kind of a deja vu. Tells me my ears aren´t crazy lol.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oqvist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If it´s about me you may have to reconsider your positon Leener... You couldn´t be more wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 You can buy anything and convince you it´s the hot stuff. But that won´t help any others that are interested in a product.

 I am not afraid to mention bad stuff even on products I overall is crazy about like my Proline 750:s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It helps so much when you get other people mentioning what they are experiencing during burn in because it´s kind of a deja vu. Tells me my ears aren´t crazy lol._

 

The Heed isn't going to change greatly for you IMO and if your pimenta is that good with its steps P.S. (although that's hard for me to believe) you just saved yourself, what, 390usd... 

 Please tell me what this powerhouse of a pimenta cost you please, I really do sincerely want to know.

 Thank you


----------



## oqvist

I don´t remember exactly but I think it was 160$. Maybe was less don´t really recall. I bought it without PSU. I have no clue if I got robbed or not but I have been very happy with it and I assume it must be good if it can run up with the Heed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 As for the Heed being more expensive it makes you put higher demand on it as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

 So one of the part is biased towards the Pimeta (because the Heed is more expensive) and one part is biased toward the Heed (because the investment is more and I feel kind of forced to like it lol).

 I have never mentioned that any of these overall sound bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 But currently I would say bang for the buck no contest Pimeta however I don´t really use the Pimeta much anymore anyway...

 My advice is if you have a decent amp and you don´t want to spend to much on your audio gear keep it. Seeing I get very much out of my proline 750s directly out of my elite pro. Otherwise if you need an amp that for sure will drive your headphone great this does the trick and as mentioned it looks sturdy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks does matter I feel. If I look at the Heed and the Pimeta the heed instantly start to sound better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The difference in overall quality is so small it´s these things that makes the difference...


----------



## Morph201

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oqvist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don´t remember exactly but I think it was 160$. Maybe was less don´t really recall. I bought it without PSU. I have no clue if I got robbed or not but I have been very happy with it and I assume it must be good if it can run up with the Heed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 As for the Heed being more expensive it makes you put higher demand on it as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

 So one of the part is biased towards the Pimeta (because the Heed is more expensive) and one part is biased toward the Heed (because the investment is more and I feel kind of forced to like it lol).

 I have never mentioned that any of these overall sound bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 But currently I would say bang for the buck no contest Pimeta however I don´t really use the Pimeta much anymore anyway...

 My advice is if you have a decent amp and you don´t want to spend to much on your audio gear keep it. Seeing I get very much out of my proline 750s directly out of my elite pro. Otherwise if you need an amp that for sure will drive your headphone great this does the trick and as mentioned it looks sturdy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks does matter I feel. If I look at the Heed and the Pimeta the heed instantly start to sound better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The difference in overall quality is so small it´s these things that makes the difference..._

 

Huh? You're not converted yet?!?!?


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oqvist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don´t remember exactly but I think it was 160$. Maybe was less don´t really recall. I bought it without PSU. I have no clue if I got robbed or not but I have been very happy with it and I assume it must be good if it can run up with the Heed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 As for the Heed being more expensive it makes you put higher demand on it as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

 So one of the part is biased towards the Pimeta (because the Heed is more expensive) and one part is biased toward the Heed (because the investment is more and I feel kind of forced to like it lol).

 I have never mentioned that any of these overall sound bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 But currently I would say bang for the buck no contest Pimeta however I don´t really use the Pimeta much anymore anyway...

 My advice is if you have a decent amp and you don´t want to spend to much on your audio gear keep it. Seeing I get very much out of my proline 750s directly out of my elite pro. Otherwise if you need an amp that for sure will drive your headphone great this does the trick and as mentioned it looks sturdy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks does matter I feel. If I look at the Heed and the Pimeta the heed instantly start to sound better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The difference in overall quality is so small it´s these things that makes the difference..._

 

Thank you,

 So let me get this streight... You have the pimenta w/out P.S., but you don't use it any more as you get the near same prefomance with the 750s out of the '05 X-Fi elite pro sound card , and the Heed does nothing discernably better than the pimenta except look better when you think about what it cost.

 Damned, that's one hell of an outstanding sound card.

 Thank you,







 (rolls eyes)

 / and PinkFloyd is a tin ear (j/k Pinkie)


----------



## chesebert

I like to play a little devil's advocate here:

 Has anyone compared heed to a receiver headphone out? say Heed v. NAD?


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chesebert* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I like to play a little devil's advocate here:

 Has anyone compared heed to a receiver headphone out? say Heed v. NAD?_

 

I have an old NAD 314 that I dusted off and used as a headphone amp until my CanAmp arrived. It was OK and got me by, but the Heed is just silly-good by comparison. No contest.


----------



## dw6928

funny you asked. I did this comparison last night with a Sony to listen to some vinyl. After that I went down and physically hugged the Heed.


----------



## Lad27

d-cee;2865074 said:
			
		

> @Lad27: Have you got the burson HDAM module yet?
> 
> It is on the way, but it doesn't look like it is going to end up in CanAmp
> 
> ...


----------



## mrarroyo

It is great to see so many people getting their new Heed. I hope you all get many hours of pleasure with the Heed. To me the soundstage (left to right, and top to bottom) combined with a depth that few amps have won me over. I also believe it can effortlessly power any dynamic can w/o feeling strained.

 Congratulations to all new Heed owners. Enjoy it.


----------



## pludder

My canamp will ship tomorrow! This will be interesting. I think I will borrow a XCAN v3 from my local store for a comparison and keep the one I like the most. Goodbye crappy HT reciever jack


----------



## oqvist

Hi-Finthen;2867054 said:
			
		

> Thank you,
> 
> So let me get this streight... You have the pimenta w/out P.S., but you don't use it any more as you get the near same prefomance with the 750s out of the '05 X-Fi elite pro sound card , and the Heed does nothing discernably better than the pimenta except look better when you think about what it cost.
> 
> ...


----------



## Morph201

*sigh* Which is it?! Does it sound good or just look sexy?!


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pludder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 My canamp will ship tomorrow! This will be interesting. I think I will borrow a XCAN v3 from my local store for a comparison and keep the one I like the most. Goodbye crappy HT reciever jack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Mine too! Can't wait to receive mine after such long wait!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Please be careful with pink noise during burn in and especially at higher than normal listening levels. There were reports of damage in the Ultrasone thread with over use of pink noise which is very stressful on new diaphragms_

 

Can you post the link up? I've been burning my K701 with pink and white noise for some time and yet to hear any damage.


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chesebert* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I like to play a little devil's advocate here:

 Has anyone compared heed to a receiver headphone out? say Heed v. NAD?_

 

LTUCCI1924 prefers the headphone out of his sony receiver. he was one of the earlier owners of the heed canamp and put it for sale not long after obtaining it, search this thread for his posts, it was one of the earlier pages
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lad27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It is on the way, but it doesn't look like it is going to end up in CanAmp
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Thanks d-cee for that crucial bit of info that I've missed.

 Here is reply from Burson:

 "Hi Lad,

 Thanks for showing an interest in our modules. at this stage, the discrete opamps modules works in the i/v stage only with modification. As the mod will vary depending on the machine, we can't recommend anyone to apply our modules there... 

 Best regards,

 Alex"

 I can always return the module with full refund, although I'm thinking to use it for Zhaolu mod. The challenge here will be trying to fit the thing in. I have to open Zhaolu and see what can be done._

 

hmm, that's a shame, I would have liked to have seen how it fared, oh well. i know for certain it won't fit in the Zhaolu as there isn't enough clearance in that little space unless you have a loooooong extension cable


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Morph201* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*sigh* Which is it?! Does it sound good or just look sexy?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

I hear it looks good, very impressive. That's unlike the problem with the X-Fi elite pro, you just can't see it *shruggs*

 Good reason for a new amplifier, or two....


----------



## oqvist

Can´t you see the elite fps pro? Are you blind. The Elite PRO console is three times bigger than the heed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 That is pretty much what I am saying. If you don´t want to pay tons of money for a max 5 % improvement then you can save some money.

 For me obviously headphones do 95 % for the sound amp and source the rest


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Just don't see it


----------



## Morph201

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oqvist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can´t you see the elite fps pro? Are you blind. The Elite PRO console is three times bigger than the heed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 That is pretty much what I am saying. If you don´t want to pay tons of money for a max 5 % improvement then you can save some money.

 For me obviously headphones do 95 % for the sound amp and source the rest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Are you planning on putting that Heed up for sale?


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oqvist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can´t you see the elite fps pro? Are you blind. The Elite PRO console is three times bigger than the heed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 That is pretty much what I am saying. If you don´t want to pay tons of money for a max 5 % improvement then you can save some money.

 For me obviously headphones do 95 % for the sound amp and source the rest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

 I will agree this, even at this floor of entry level cost to high quality sound, Source and then the Headphone will more heavily determine the sound quality experienced.
 However, the amplifier choice between will make up as nearly a significant amount of difference in the presentation in a good system.

 A higher level quality feed to the amplifier will be needed for its importance to be appreciated. 

 Otherwise, direct from your soundcard and its amplifier may well sound nearly as good thru your headphones. Do you see it?

 Sorry, but I question your source and its output (line level?) as to the relative unimportance you hear from amplification choice in your experience. 

 Best regards and good luck~


----------



## Morph201

x2, I question the quality of the source.... I have NO love for Creative's gimmicky products!


----------



## d-cee

x-fi doesn't actually sound that bad provided you disable all the effects and other signal processing and EQ..


----------



## Morph201

I couldn't stand it, well without the mods and all the internal PC noise! Blah!


----------



## leener

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oqvist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That is pretty much what I am saying. If you don´t want to pay tons of money for a max 5 % improvement then you can save some money.

 For me obviously headphones do 95 % for the sound amp and source the rest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Here is slightly different opinion from this forum, unfortunately i don't remember guy's name:

 "...It is also true that, compared to different headphones, amps show up only minute differences. Improvements are subtle. It's like squeezing out the last drop of performance out of your headphones. I'd say that the amp is responsible for about 10% of the sound quality. A headphone determines about 75%. The remaining 15% is the source and the cables..."

 then averybody agreed that 10% is an enormous amount of SQ... for me it is good reference point untill i'll find something more precisely corresponding to reality...


----------



## FallenAngel

I'm hoping that ratio is ghastly exaggerated, otherwise, I'm in for building a DDDAC


----------



## leener

here is a rather interesting thread which i think sort of connected to the above 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=234733


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Good headphones pluged into a soundcard or reciever is both cheap and loud enough , when what is being listened for is simply "awhile"....

 Enjoy~


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leener* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here is slightly different opinion from this forum, unfortunately i don't remember guy's name:

 "...It is also true that, compared to different headphones, amps show up only minute differences. Improvements are subtle. It's like squeezing out the last drop of performance out of your headphones. I'd say that the amp is responsible for about 10% of the sound quality. A headphone determines about 75%. The remaining 15% is the source and the cables..."

 then averybody agreed that 10% is an enormous amount of SQ... for me it is good reference point untill i'll find something more precisely corresponding to reality... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I once truly believed that, I really wanted to and I did. Take it from a generally sceptical and pessimistic person when I say I well and truly believed that statement above was true.

 In fact, I'd even be more inclined to believe that a headphone is 85% and the remaining 15% in the ratio of source:amp:cables to be about 10:4:1. I could clearly hear the differences between my headphones at the time (ATH-AD700, MS-1, DT770/80) however they were more subtle than everyone made them to be. I ruled it out as over-exaggeration or that I was blessed with bad ears to care between the various sound cards that I had on hand.

 That was until a Zhaolu rocked my world sideways and completely changed my view of sources, I became a believer that source DOES make a difference. And the subsequent purchase of a DAC-AH confirmed this. Both sound radically different and made the differences between my headphones more pronounced and in turn the better my headphones the bigger the differences between DACs. I was however still a sceptic about amps, as I heard very little if any differences between my 2 x SS and 1 x tube amps (original master, headfive and MC66-AE).

 That was until a Tung Sol 5751 tube was placed in the input position of my MC66-AE complemented by NOS 6H6N output tubes which killed my life by introducing me to the real "tube magic". I promptly acquired the highly sought after Sylvania 5751 Gold Brand tubes and this further solidified my position now that amps DO make a difference, the Heed Canamp came much later and I probably never would have splurged that kind of money unless I was absolutely certain it would yield benefits... and how great those benefits are.

 So now I don't even try to explain or calculate logically/mathematically why or how different devices affect the system, I may now for the first time have an insight into this so called "system synergy" possibly, I don't know, but I still sort of feel if two devices are good in their own right then together they should be even better... the jury's out on this one. But I am still hugely sceptical on interconnects/power devices making any difference.

 You can probably guess what will happen next, though it may never come into fruition, because well... money doesn't permit and against more weightier priorities in life and my hi-fi I can't justify spending so much money on so physically little. Though if there were any opportunities here down under to experience it, I although being doubtful will try to go in with an open mind, because time and time again my theorising has been proven wrong.

 We will see, such is life I suppose...

 ...

 ...

 ...

 So in a nutshell I think the Canamp is pretty good.

 edit: Hi-Finthen why be editing out for!


----------



## chesebert

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leener* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here is slightly different opinion from this forum, unfortunately i don't remember guy's name:

 "...It is also true that, compared to different headphones, amps show up only minute differences. Improvements are subtle. It's like squeezing out the last drop of performance out of your headphones. I'd say that the amp is responsible for about 10% of the sound quality. A headphone determines about 75%. The remaining 15% is the source and the cables..."

 then averybody agreed that 10% is an enormous amount of SQ... for me it is good reference point untill i'll find something more precisely corresponding to reality... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

*I agree with those ratios! *
 Here is how I would spend $100K for my system
 $75K goes to Grand Utopia Be if I am lucky ($75K is a bargain!)
 $5K goes to used Ayre C5xe universal player
 $7.5K goes to a used cary top of the line balanced preamp
 $7k goes to parasound monoblock
 $3k goes to a pair of 10ft spkr cable
 $1k goes to power cables
 $1k goes to interconnects.


----------



## FallenAngel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chesebert* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*I agree with those ratios! *
 Here is how I would spend $100K for my system
 $75K goes to Grand Utopia Be if I am lucky ($75K is a bargain!)
 $5K goes to used Ayre C5xe universal player
 $7.5K goes to a used cary top of the line balanced preamp
 $7k goes to parasound monoblock
 $3k goes to a pair of 10ft spkr cable
 $1k goes to power cables
 $1k goes to interconnects. 













_

 

Lol, and this is how I'd build my 100K system:
 $95K Porsche Carrera S
 $4.5K Speeding tickets
 $500 Come back to Head-Fi after my insurance got suspended due to speeding tickets to check out what new DIY design they come up with.


----------



## oqvist

yes I would agree with that assessment.

 I have mostly experience with different soundcards. Nforce 2/Audigy/Audigy 2/Xfi Xtrememusic/Auzentech X-Meridian/Elite PRO... In this order I have seen clear improvements instantly noticeable for sure.

 With X-Meridian and Elite PRO I am getting up to a sound quality where there isn´t to much more to have. Since I am relieved on crackles and such I got on my X-fi Xtrememusic... It wen´t bad after a year.

 But when they sound good they sound good. I have listened to my brothers stereo and his 1500$ receiver and 2000$ stereo speakers and honestly my setup can play along with it for sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

 Though of course hard to compare speakers and headphones directly but he´s setup is absolutely wonderful as is mine. Can miss the airiness of his speakers and the details of my headphones. Don´t miss the bass thankfully 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wonder if not many here misunderstanding me and think I kind of bash something here? Seems to be a bit "if you aren´t with us you are against us lol" If I say something that is less good with it then I am against the Heed and should go away.

 But Elite PRO it more then matches our Denon stereo. Now that is old but 10 years ago it was the real stuff and for me it still sounds great. 

 As for Elite PRO it has the same DAC as the headroom MICRO DAC and updated circuitry from the X-meridian. It would probably be comparable or better then the EMU0404 or EMU1212 I assume...

 As for driving my Proline 750 as mentioned the Elite PRO does drive it a bit better than the Xtrememusic I feel. However if we take the DT 770 PRO 80 ohms people say require an amp. Even the X-fi Xtrememusic was strong enough for that to get the most out of it. Even though I had to run the volume quite high almost max but more than that and you get tinnitus inducing levels. 

 If the stronger low end on the Heed is a sign it drives them a bit better than the Pimeta. Though the pimeta it does deliver relatively lots of current and well bass has never been a problem for me with these headphones


----------



## yrh0413

d-cee i notice you have the Lite DAC-AH; how does it pair with the Heed and K701? I'm on the middle of the fence with Zhaolu D2.5A/C and DAC-AH on both sides.


----------



## oqvist

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Morph201* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are you planning on putting that Heed up for sale? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

not at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Earliest in a month but don´t count on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Either the Pimeta or the Heed will go for sure.


----------



## FallenAngel

Edited out.


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_d-cee i notice you have the Lite DAC-AH; how does it pair with the Heed and K701? I'm on the middle of the fence with Zhaolu D2.5A/C and DAC-AH on both sides._

 

i use my Zhaolu with the heed and k701, i find that the sound of the DAC-AH is too thick for this pairing, not that the K701 is overly warm, just very revealing, the DAC-AH is a very smooth and relaxed chillout DAC and I feel the canamp leans that way too

 i save the DAC-AH for my Lambda Pros


----------



## RasmusseN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *d-cee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i use my Zhaolu with the heed and k701, i find that the sound of the DAC-AH is too thick for this pairing, not that the K701 is overly warm, just very revealing, the DAC-AH is a very smooth and relaxed chillout DAC and I feel the canamp leans that way too

 i save the DAC-AH for my Lambda Pros 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I was planning on Lite DAC-Ah > Heed CanAmp > HD580 ( most likely HD650 later )

 Do you think that would be a good combo or too chill?


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RasmusseN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was planning on Lite DAC-Ah > Heed CanAmp > HD580 ( most likely HD650 later )

 Do you think that would be a good combo or too chill?_

 

i have the HD580, and in that combo. for my tastes it's too laid back i'd fall asleep very quickly

 this may be a good thing or if your ears don't like treble then yeah, but to me i'd find this combination to be a warm source, warmish amp and warm headphones to be tooo warm, but it definitely is not HOT (hot's a good thing)!


----------



## d-cee

to be fair, the canamp does provide decent juice into the HD580s and unlocking their higher frequencies, moreso than any other amp but the sound sig of the phone will essentially be sennheiser

 curious amp this canamp, at first seems like it imposes its own sound sig and but then unleashes different things depending on the headphone

 must be another "synergy" thing


----------



## dw6928

It is my assessment that the Heed's strongest suit is bringing out the absolute potential of any given headphone. You are right: it does not color the headphone with its own
 signature, it unlocks the signature of the headphone. That is a good amp in my opinion.


----------



## carlosgp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ it unlocks the signature of the headphone._

 

I have thought the same many times


----------



## Morph201

Wow, that's impressive!


----------



## yrh0413

Alpar sent out my CanAmp yesterday! Glad to know that my waiting days are finally over! Woohoo!!


----------



## Morph201

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 Alpar sent out my CanAmp yesterday! Glad to know that my waiting days are finally over! Woohoo!!_

 

Be sure to post your impressions after the burn in!


----------



## yrh0413

Lolz, they sound heavenly even though they have not arrive yet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yup, I can hear them singing in the DHL van.


----------



## Morph201

Have you been shmokin' the cables?!


----------



## dw6928

What are the new Heed owners using as a burn in benchmark
 (in hours)? Back in the days before the flood, I was told 100 hours which I found woefully short. I found 200 to be where any salient changes were indistinguishable.


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What are the new Heed owners using as a burn in benchmark
 (in hours)? Back in the days before the flood, I was told 100 hours which I found woefully short. I found 200 to be where any salient changes were indistinguishable._

 

most probably i'll give mine a 200-hour treatment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So anxious now!


----------



## piper78

I just ordered a CanAmp through Blue Moon Audio, and now I forgot the persons name, but I was curious, has anyone ordered from them?
 And what cables does anyone recommend for a computer hook up?


----------



## dw6928

input to the Heed is 2 rca minis. if you are running out of a soundcard a mini to 2/rca is standard fare and is available from cheap (radioshack/belkin) all the way up to ALO with 
 Turbo in the middle.


----------



## piper78

I'm running out of a Mac from work, so no soundcard unfortunately, but my home setup I can configure.


----------



## FallenAngel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It is my assessment that the Heed's strongest suit is bringing out the absolute potential of any given headphone. You are right: it does not color the headphone with its own
 signature, it unlocks the signature of the headphone. That is a good amp in my opinion._

 

Wow, this must the be-all and end-all of amps then if it will really "bring out the absolute potential of any given headphone". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Now I really gotta try it. Anybody in Toronto with it?


----------



## Morph201

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, this must the be-all and end-all of amps then if it will really "bring out the absolute potential of any given headphone". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I really gotta try it. Anybody in Toronto with it?_

 


 Haha!! Do I detect a note of sarcasm???? hmmmmmmmmm....


----------



## FallenAngel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Morph201* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Haha!! Do I detect a note of sarcasm???? hmmmmmmmmm.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






 What? Sarcasm? Me? Naaah, couldn't be.


----------



## spukee

At around 60 hours burn in, I'm a little bit disappointed with my Heed. There is a certain hollowness and lifelessness that I never experienced with d-cee's modded canamp. It also seems a little bit warmer, so it goes a bit better with the RS-1, helping to tame some of harshness. I'll pursue the full 200 hours burn in as suggested by Wayne, but I'm not expecting any miracles at this point. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One thing is for sure, the modded canamp is a *definite* improvement over the stock. The high notes are clearer, the voices have more weight and the bass goes deeper and is noticeably tighter. Most of all, it just sounds a lot more fun. Well done d-cee!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I suggest going down the path of modding the amp for those who have the skill or are brave enough to do so. I guess we have PinkFloyd to thank for that.


----------



## Morph201

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spukee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_At around 60 hours burn in, I'm a little bit disappointed with my Heed. There is a certain hollowness and lifelessness that I never experienced with d-cee's modded canamp. It also seems a little bit warmer, so it goes a bit better with the RS-1, helping to tame some of harshness. I'll pursue the full 200 hours burn in as suggested by Wayne, but I'm not expecting any miracles at this point. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One thing is for sure, the modded canamp is a *definite* improvement over the stock. The high notes are clearer, the voices have more weight and the bass goes deeper and is noticeably tighter. Most of all, it just sounds a lot more fun. Well done d-cee!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I suggest going down the path of modding the amp for those who have the skill or are brave enough to do so. I guess we have PinkFloyd to thank for that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I assume you're using the K701s with the Heed?


----------



## piper78

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spukee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 I suggest going down the path of modding the amp for those who have the skill or are brave enough to do so. I guess we have PinkFloyd to thank for that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

How would you mod the amp?


----------



## piper78

Never mind, I found it.


----------



## dw6928

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 What? Sarcasm? Me? Naaah, couldn't be._

 

judging from your equipment in your signature, I think the Heed would be a welcomed addition. no $400 amp is the be all, nor is any $1000 amp as I'm sure you know.


----------



## spukee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Morph201* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I assume you're using the K701s with the Heed?_

 

I thought I mentioned that on the thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..

 Yep, I purchased the Heed for the sole purpose of powering the K701.


----------



## Morph201

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_judging from your equipment in your signature, I think the Heed would be a welcomed addition. no $400 amp is the be all, nor is any $1000 amp as I'm sure you know._

 

Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL!!!


----------



## Morph201

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spukee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I thought I mentioned that on the thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..

 Yep, I purchased the Heed for the sole purpose of powering the K701._

 

I dont read threads, I just jump in!


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spukee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_At around 60 hours burn in, I'm a little bit disappointed with my Heed. There is a certain hollowness and lifelessness that I never experienced with d-cee's modded canamp. It also seems a little bit warmer, so it goes a bit better with the RS-1, helping to tame some of harshness. I'll pursue the full 200 hours burn in as suggested by Wayne, but I'm not expecting any miracles at this point. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One thing is for sure, the modded canamp is a *definite* improvement over the stock. The high notes are clearer, the voices have more weight and the bass goes deeper and is noticeably tighter. Most of all, it just sounds a lot more fun. Well done d-cee!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I suggest going down the path of modding the amp for those who have the skill or are brave enough to do so. I guess we have PinkFloyd to thank for that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






 this is rather disappointing. Do you have any plans on modding your CanAmp?


----------



## leener

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *d-cee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ ... curious amp this canamp, at first seems like it imposes its own sound sig and but then unleashes different things depending on the headphone...
 must be another "synergy" thing_

 

good notice, d-cee, can't agree more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 about burn in - i did not try to remember order or schedule of changes but if i remember well it was changing constantly but not much and then something like 130-150 bang! in one night sparcle came, just out of nowhere... then few days later (it was on 24/7 and working with pink and music something like 8-15 hours a day) again all of a sudden a bass became deeper and during next 3-4 days settled down to what it stiil is. i'd say bass did not come before 150 i'm almost sure.
 d-cee once did a very good remark (can't find it now but it is here in this thread) when asked what was the difference between his out off the box and moded CanAmp. He said something like that moded Heed sounded more like one piece and it practically was implied in his saying that music became more prominent, became priority (it is at least as i remember it, i'm sorry for inaccuracy)... It is exactly what i felt by about a little over 200 hrs. Now it sounds to me very different from out off the box state and so much so that on blind test i probably would say that they are different amps though sound is sort of similar (!?)...


----------



## d-cee

leener: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showpo...postcount=1189 maybe that's the post you're thinking of


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 this is rather disappointing. Do you have any plans on modding your CanAmp?_

 

don't be so dissapointed! hear the stock canamp first, maybe let it burn in a little (spukee's isn't burnt in yet) and then decide if you want to mod it...

 besides, modding is fun!


----------



## leener

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *d-cee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_leener: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showpo...postcount=1189 maybe that's the post you're thinking of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

yeah, that's it. i don't think i've distorted it too much.
 According to my experience and judging on others' remarks it looks like this is the direction of what happens to CanAmp during burn-in period ... 
 and probably soundwise CanAmp "moded à la d-see" is a fully burnt-in amp plus something extra...? you know what i mean? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 P.S. By the way beautiful eyes under d-see, they are not "yours"?


----------



## oqvist

Well I assume if there isn´t bigger difference between amps a modding it will be even smaller differences. Though I can´t mod it I would if I could lol.

 So far the bass has gotten tighter is what I can tell currently. I guess I haven´t reached the magic 130h mark yet lol.


----------



## RasmusseN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leener* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_P.S. By the way beautiful eyes under d-see, they are not "yours"?_

 

It's a girl from a *bad* counter-strike team the leader photoshops all the pictures to the extreme making them look like barbies.


----------



## dw6928

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oqvist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well I assume if there isn´t bigger difference between amps a modding it will be even smaller differences. Though I can´t mod it I would if I could lol.

 So far the bass has gotten tighter is what I can tell currently. I guess I haven´t reached the magic 130h mark yet lol._

 

I think for the Heed to be completely "bedded" you better double that 130h mark. 250 hrs is a good bench mark.


----------



## Morph201

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think for the Heed to be completely "bedded" you better double that 130h mark. 250 hrs is a good bench mark._

 

Is it the Heed that needs to be "bedded" or oqvist?


----------



## spukee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 this is rather disappointing. Do you have any plans on modding your CanAmp?_

 

My friend wants to have a go at modding my canamp - I'm a bit hesitant to let him at this stage hehe... I don't want to be too hasty!

  Quote:


 I think for the Heed to be completely "bedded" you better double that 130h mark. 250 hrs is a good bench mark. 
 

I'll definitely do this. The RS-1 bloomed after 200 hours and the K701 after 350, I've got all the reason to believe in burn in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 d-cee - after a couple of hundred hours burn, you might want to A/B mine against yours - let me know. Then perhaps you can share your perspective on the matter.


----------



## dw6928

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Morph201* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is it the Heed that needs to be "bedded" or oqvist?_

 

well done Morph201.


----------



## oqvist

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Morph201* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is it the Heed that needs to be "bedded" or oqvist?_

 

Huh?


----------



## Morph201

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oqvist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Huh?_

 

I was referring to this thread:

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* 
_I think for the Heed to be completely "bedded" you better double that 130h mark. 250 hrs is a good bench mark._


----------



## oqvist

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Morph201* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was referring to this thread:_

 

Yeah I got that but I didn´t got what you meant by bedding me. It sounds almost like a threat. Am I expecting a Hitman soon for some unknown reason lol


----------



## Morph201

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oqvist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah I got that but I didn´t got what you meant by bedding me. It sounds almost like a threat. Am I expecting a Hitman soon for some unknown reason lol_

 

Haha! No, that was dw6928's term for "burning in" either your brain burns into the sound of the amp or the amp actually burns in... Kinda the eternal debate on this site!? Chicken or egg question!


----------



## dw6928

Morph, I have yet to find anyone who did not feel the Heed had a positive response to the "burn in/bedding" process.


----------



## Morph201

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Morph, I have yet to find anyone who did not feel the Heed had a positive response to the "burn in/bedding" process._

 

Hmmm...well in that case, hang in there oqvist, else I'll take it off your hands!


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Morph, I have yet to find anyone who did not feel the Heed had a positive response to the "burn in/bedding" process._

 

Hi dw..

 How have you been since the meet?

 I have to weigh in on this issue. You listened to my rig at the meet so you know what it sounded like, and I have to say that the sound *never* changed from the day I opened the box, to when you heard it two days later or when I sold it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I believe there may be a psycho-acoustic burn where you get used to a particular amps sound signature and it begins to sound better and better as you get used to the way it sounds, but I have a big problem with solid state burn in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have burned in a Portaphile V2 maxed, a Hornet, the Heed, and now a GS-1 and have not noticed any significant change in the basic sound signature of any of those amps. I would also like to add that I can hear small variations (and back again) in the sound of all of my amps from time to time and I attribute that to the human factor not to any electrical changes in the amps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I spoke to n_maher at the meet and he mentioned that blackgates needed to organize themselves and that takes a while.... he also said that if you don't play the amp for a little while, they loose their organization and need to organize all over again.... but my impression remains that their organization does not change the basic sound signature of the amp. Magic is not going to happen with SS amps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Another problem I have is with acoustic memory. Without a direct, on the spot comparison, I could not make an accurate comparison between the Heed I no longer have, and my new GS-1. I may *think* I remember what the Heed sounded like, but beyond that, unless the differences were glaring, I don't think valid comparisons are possible past the most general of statements. When I had the Heed, I compared it to my Woo3, my M^3, both my portables and Asr's Gilmore Lite with DPS which spent the day attached to my rig at the meet. I think valid comparisons can be made while plugging from one amp to another. I am very skeptical about comparisons made from acoustic memory, especially *distant acoustic memory* made hundreds of hours later, and that is exactly what people are doing with this burn in phenomena. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now please, no one get their panties in a bunch over this. It's just an opinion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers

 USG


----------



## dw6928

how are you? when I heard your Heed at the meet you were barely at 48 hours of run in. Mine needed 200+ to really set itself. I was not crazy about the Heed at the stage when you sold your's. Whether I got used to it or its components bedded with each other ( as is indicated by the manufacturer)
 it is an unending debate. One thing I can say with certainty:
 the Heed I listen to now and the Heed I had at 48 hours are
 discernibly different.


----------



## Dexdexter

Thanks for weighing in, USG. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 OTOH, I think that if one is predisposed not to hear any changes, then chances are pretty good that one may not hear any changes.

 Me, I fall in with the burn-in crowd, and detailed the changes I heard up until well past the 200 hour mark earlier here in the thread. So, for me anyway, the difference was fairly substantial.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_how are you? when I heard your Heed at the meet you were barely at 48 hours of run in. Mine needed 200+ to really set itself. I was not crazy about the Heed at the stage when you sold your's. Whether I got used to it or its components bedded with each other ( as is indicated by the manufacturer)
 it is an unending debate. One thing I can say with certainty:
 the Heed I listen to now and the Heed I had at 48 hours are
 discernibly different._

 

Hi dw

 I want you to know I am not arguing with you and respect you as an intelligent knowledgeable HeadFier. Just trying to work my way through this issue in a logical manner.

 So IMHO (and that's all it is)..... I'm going to say the same thing in a few different ways..... YMMV and I'm sure it will... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did not sell my Heed after 48hrs. By the time I sold it, it probably had logged more than the required burn in time. The entire time it sounded the same, relative to my other 2 amps, which were able to act as a controls, enabling me to gauge whether or not any changes were occurring. At no time was I able to say that the sound signature of the Heed had changed, relative to the other 2 amps, than when I first turned it on.

 It is important to note that I had not one, but two different amps to compare the Heed to, and not just my acoustic memory. Each time I listened I was able to judge the Heed's sound relative to the 2 other amps. I was able to listen for, bass, treble, soundstage, transparency and sound accuracy changes by having 2 other amps to compare it to, rather than base it on an acoustic memory.

 You say, "the Heed I listen to now and the Heed I had at 48hours are discernibly different." But how many hours do you have on your Heed now? Maybe up wards of 3 or 4 thousand? How can you possibly remember accurately, what it sounded like at 48hrs.? This type of judgment call seems more to be in the psycho-acoustic realm than scientific. 

 Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't recall reading anywhere in this thread, that someone's Heed had less treble or base (when it was new) than their Hornet (for instance) and after many hours of burn in, now had more bass and treble than that very same Hornet.

 I was able to compare the sound of the Heed, on a daily basis, with 2 other substantial amps that were acting as controls, over a 10 day, 24/7, burn in and noticed no significant changes in the sound signature of the Heed. 

 Now one could say that 10 days is not enough time, but surely in 240hrs you should hear something going on. Unless, perhaps, the Heed I received had already been burned in.

 USG


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for weighing in, USG. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OTOH, I think that if one is predisposed not to hear any changes, then chances are pretty good that one may not hear any changes.

 Me, I fall in with the burn-in crowd, and detailed the changes I heard up until well past the 200 hour mark earlier here in the thread. So, for me anyway, the difference was fairly substantial._

 

Hi Dex

 I think that same predisposition can work both ways and one could hear changes just because they are expecting them.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Regarding the burn in crowd...

 I have heard tubes burn in.

 I have heard headphones burn in.

 I cannot say I've heard SS amps or DACS burn in with any certainty.

 I cannot say I've heard cables or power cords burn in with any certainty.

 YMMV and this is purely MHO
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 USG


----------



## oqvist

Interesting. Well I was quite sure the bass gotten tighter but then listening yesterday (no bass day I think lol for my ears) it sounded exactly to when new... But anyway if I can detect a difference so far now I for sure have over 100h on it it´s bass that is a bit tighter. For sure they don´t sound worse then when new. I am getting quite used to it now.

 But yeah I was maybe dumb I should listen to my Pimeta more in between maybe easier to spot the real changes then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Otherwise I am quite open to the burn in issue after my Ultrasone Proline 750 experience lol.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Burn-in???

 I'll just add this fact, I read Todd TVJ has done burn - in to the Meier Corda Opera for 10 days (24/7), before sending it out on tour for review by a few fellow Head-Fiers . Could just be a bench check,; Yeh, I'm sure that's why........ Hmmmm


----------



## Morph201

.... and the plot thickens..... Hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think that same predisposition can work both ways and one could hear changes just because they are expecting them.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Regarding the burn in crowd...

 I have heard tubes burn in.

 I have heard headphones burn in.

 I cannot say I've heard SS amps or DACS burn in with any certainty.

 I cannot say I've heard cables or power cords burn in with any certainty.

 YMMV and this is purely MHO
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Heh-heh, we're certainly at the "agree to disagree" juncture regarding our experiences! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My own experiences of burn-in extends (to varying degrees) to:

 Headphones, phono cartridges, loudspeakers, SS monoblock power amps, SS phono stage, (2x) SS headphone amps, tube-output CD player (400 hours!), and SS preamplifier.

 Of these, my Njoe Tjoeb CD player, Ultrasone PROlines, and the CanAmp have demonstrated the largest differences in refinement.


----------



## leener

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi dw

 I was able to compare the sound of the Heed, on a daily basis, with 2 other substantial amps that were acting as controls, over a 10 day, 24/7, burn in and noticed no significant changes in the sound signature of the Heed. 


 USG_

 


 i think it is very personal for upstateguy , and it is psychological too. 
 I remember once at the one famous painter’s exhibition everyone admired one painting, everyone said with admiration “cloud!”. I looked at it, I saw cloud, good work, realistic but nothing as I saw it to be so much excited about. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I visited this exhibitiion few more times, expected nothing anymore and even almost forgot about this “cloud”thing, when once I came to this painting and suddenly I saw…cloud !!! I was amazed - it was the same painting which I saw quite a few times already but now I did not see a painting but I saw cloud wich was not on the painting but lived its own life right here in this exhibition hall. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can’t explain this… it’s just what I saw and I’ll never forget it, I just can’t. And it was not imagination – I did not force myself to see that cloud, I just did not care…
 May be what upstateguy tells is a thing of this order. At least I believe him but I also believe to what I heard before burning in CanAmp and what I hear now (just like he believes himself about tube amps’,cans’ etc burning in…).

 "... Unless, perhaps, the Heed I received had already been burned in..."

 this could be a pretty plausible explanation too.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Heh-heh, we're certainly at the "agree to disagree" juncture regarding our experiences! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My own experiences of burn-in extends (to varying degrees) to:

 Headphones, phono cartridges, loudspeakers, SS monoblock power amps, SS phono stage, (2x) SS headphone amps, tube-output CD player (400 hours!), and SS preamplifier.

 Of these, my Njoe Tjoeb CD player, Ultrasone PROlines, and the CanAmp have demonstrated the largest differences in refinement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Gee, I don't think we're anywhere near an agree to disagree juncture. I would have to agree with you Dex, regarding any component with moving parts... speakers, headphones, phono cartridges or with tubes.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All I'm saying is that in my limited experience, I've not heard any significant change in sound signature in the SS amps I've attempted to burn in.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm also suggesting that "acoustic memory" is no substitute for a direct comparison with a known sound. Think tuning fork and piano.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am also suggesting that not only do our ears not hear the same all the time but that there is a very strong psycho-acoustic factor involved in the perception of hearing when a control is not present.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I suppose another way to do it would be to record the same 60 seconds of a test track of music directly from an amp's analog output onto your HD every day and compare them to each other when the burn in is over. If an audible change in sound signature occurs, it will be documented.

 You know, Dex, come to think of it, that's actually not such a bad idea and seems relatively easy to do. All you need is a patch cable from the amp to your computer and a way of setting the amp volume and the recording volume the same each time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 humm, "A Burn In Challenge"....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 USG


----------



## procreate

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_All I'm saying is that in my limited experience, I've not heard any significant change in sound signature in the SS amps I've attempted to burn in.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Even though you haven't experienced it yet, how do you feel about capacitors and burn-in? They surely shouldn't be moving.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *procreate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Even though you haven't experienced it yet, how do you feel about capacitors and burn-in? They surely shouldn't be moving. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hi pro

 The only thing I can comment on is that the capacitor in my Hornet was suppose to change it's sound signature when it burned in. It never changed.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The same thing occurred with my Portaphile Maxxed with blackgates. The sound signature was suppose to change with burn in. I burned it in but it never changed either.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Heed burned in for around 240hrs before I sold it. The sound signature never changed.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't know what capacitors are in my GS-1 because I haven't opened it yet, but the sound signature hasn't changed in the 3 weeks I've had it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know they are supposed to burn in and change the sound signature. I just haven't heard it yet, that's all.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 USG


----------



## procreate

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The only thing I can comment on is that the capacitor in my Hornet was suppose to change it's sound signature when it burned in. It never changed.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Then the question might be: Are your ears sensitive to the change? Please bear in mind I'm not dissing you, but you have sufficient personal experience to have come to this conclusion and once again prove that people can only listen with their own ears!

 Of course, there's pros and cons to this.


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Gee, I don't think we're anywhere near an agree to disagree juncture. I would have to agree with you Dex, regarding any component with moving parts... speakers, headphones, phono cartridges or with tubes.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hmmm, help me out...what are the moving parts in tubes vs. their SS counterparts?


----------



## procreate

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmmm, help me out...what are the moving parts in tubes vs. their SS counterparts? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You know the grid? It has little holes in it for the electrons to pass through. Now, if it decides that it's going to pass an electron through, it moves a tiny bit so it passes cleanly through the hole. 

 ;^)


----------



## Morph201

It's 10:15am (EST), no posts yet.... Is everyone okay???? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Maybe they're too busy bedding their amps! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 [Kiddin]


----------



## Hi-Finthen

I'm still suprised at anyone moving beyond a pimenta and even then going back to their trusted soundcard with its onboard amplification, other then the nice box some amps have as a selling point, of course .....


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm still suprised at anyone moving beyond a pimenta and even then going back to their trusted soundcard with its onboard amplification, other then the nice box some amps have as a selling point, of course ..... 




_

 

Music is subjective; just like some might love K701's neutrality and some might not. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway my CanAmp *should* be arriving this week, by then i might spend 200 hours beside my bed listening to sweet music and forget this forum for few weeks


----------



## oqvist

I am amazed at it myself too.

 I just decided to try running straight of my Elite PRO again. The external box that even have slightly lesser DACs than the internal one...

 I was shocked they sounded exactly the same!!! EXACTLY!

 That is positive I know then the amp don´t colour the sound but it make me wonder have I fooled myself that I got a sound improvement with my amps before? Kind of took it for granted it would be an improvement. 

 There is absolutely no difference how my 750s sound directly of of the X-fi and the Heed currently... Absolutely identical.

 There was differences I know for sure prior to burn in... I can´t explain this can someone else?

 Tried the pimeta a bit as well and there I think I could tell a slight difference. It feeling a bit faster and lighter. Though I kind of preferr the music straight out of the Elite PRO or Heed now probably because I have listened for it almost exclusively... A bit slower but feels fuller as an effect.

 Anyway it has to improve for me to keep it. Hard to justify it if it sounds the same as unamped.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *procreate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Then the question might be: Are your ears sensitive to the change? Please bear in mind I'm not dissing you, but you have sufficient personal experience to have come to this conclusion and once again prove that people can only listen with their own ears!

 Of course, there's pros and cons to this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

LOL, you guys are very funny....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I suppose that my ears were sensitive enough to hear the differences between the Heed and the M^3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let's get this straight about the Heed CANAMP. It is a nice amp for it's price point, but it is *not* the be all and end all. If you look through this thread, you will see that I'm not the only person to point this out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Heed CANAMP is especially good if it is your first amp, your only amp or if you have little or nothing to compare it to, but it has been hyped way out of proportion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But that's not what we're talking about.....

 Let me suggest that if you thought you heard a change in sound signature due to burn in but had no control to compare it to, then the best you can say is that you *thought* you heard something, not that it actually hapened. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Beyond this, if you guys really want to get into the burn in controversy, there are some real scientists on the forum who will gladly present you with all the scientific reasons why burn in can or can't happen.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am not one of them, I just reported what I didn't hear.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now, we should get this thread back on track.... or not.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But please remember, this is all IMHO and YMMV !!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 USG


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmmm, help me out...what are the moving parts in tubes vs. their SS counterparts? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Dex -


----------



## procreate

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_LOL, you guys are very funny....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I suppose that my ears were sensitive enough to hear the differences between the Heed and the M^3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Well, that's easy enough as they're different amps.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Let's get this straight about the Heed CANAMP. It is a nice amp for it's price point, but it is *not* the be all and end all. If you look through this thread, you will see that I'm not the only person to point this out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I don't even have one.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Let me suggest that if you thought you heard a change in sound signature due to burn in but had no control to compare it to, then the best you can say is that you *thought* you heard something, not that it actually hapened. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I have two SMIVLE's. One is fully burned in and one has less than 5 hours on it. The difference is remarkable.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Beyond this, if you guys really want to get into the burn in controversy, there are some real scientists on the forum who will gladly present you with all the scientific reasons why burn in can or can't happen.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I can't wait here to hear the explanation for my two amps. Probably parts tolerance...


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oqvist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_... 

 There is absolutely no difference how my 750s sound directly of of the X-fi and the Heed currently... Absolutely identical.

 ..._

 

Hi oqvist

 Just start to increase the volume level...

 The Heed should be capable of delivering an extremely clean, undistorted signal way beyond anything that comes directly out of your X-fi ...

 USG


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Burn-in???

 I'll just add this fact, I read Todd TVJ has done burn - in to the Meier Corda Opera for 10 days (24/7), before sending it out on tour for review by a few fellow Head-Fiers . Could just be a bench check,; Yeh, I'm sure that's why........ Hmmmm_

 

Agreed !


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi oqvist

 Just start to increase the volume level...

 The Heed should be capable of delivering an extremely clean, undistorted signal way beyond anything that comes directly out of your X-fi ...

 USG_

 

No, USG... They are the same, same as the Pimenta .... Just the same, except the nice box and that nice blue LED which makes some think of the warmth of tubes, which is nice


----------



## kaushama

My Canamp is on the way! Tommorrow I will get it. I am all ready to fully modd it. I even bought silver solder and silver wires to replace internal wiring.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *procreate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, that's easy enough as they're different amps.


 I don't even have one.


 I have two SMIVLE's. One is fully burned in and one has less than 5 hours on it. The difference is remarkable.


 I can't wait here to hear the explanation for my two amps. Probably parts tolerance..._

 

The only thing that comes to mind is that Xin is known for upgrading, improving and changing his amps continuously, so you might have two amps that are the same model, but in actuality are not the same amp.

 Another curious thing is that you report a *remarkable *difference. May I ask how many hours you have burned in the first one, and how long have you had it?

 USG


----------



## procreate

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The only thing that comes to mind is that Xin is known for upgrading, improving and changing his amps continuously, so you might have two amps that are the same model, but in actuality are not the same amp._

 

They're the same, bought a couple of weeks apart. One is going back for the latest upgrade.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Another curious thing is that you report a *remarkable *difference. May I ask how many hours you have burned in the first one, and how long have you had it?_

 

Sure. A couple of hundred hours (I considered it burned in after 300 hours). A couple of months.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No, USG... They are the same, same as the Pimenta .... Just the same, except the nice box and that nice blue LED which makes some think of the warmth of tubes, which is nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hey Hi

 I thought he was comparing a Heed to an X-fi.....

 Can you elaborate? I don't understand.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 USG


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *procreate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They're the same, bought a couple of weeks apart. One is going back for the latest upgrade.



 Sure. A couple of hundred hours (I considered it burned in after 300 hours). A couple of months._

 

Hi C

 I can't account for what you're reporting, except that I'd be interested in knowing how the upgraded model compares with the one you are not sending back. It's very possible that you got a partial upgrade with the one you got a few weeks after the first, because Xins amps are "a work in progress".... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What do you think accounts for a *remarkable* difference in sound? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A *remarkable *difference sounds like perhaps the configurations are not exactly the same.... No?

 USG


----------



## procreate

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I can't account for what you're reporting, except that I'd be interested in knowing how the upgraded model compares with the one you are not sending back._

 

You can bet that it will be reported, either by me or someone else.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's very possible that you got a partial upgrade with the one you got a few weeks after the first, because Xins amps are "a work in progress".... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

No. They're exactly the same.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ What do you think accounts for a *remarkable* difference in sound? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

A very big cap burning in. And with the opamps I like for one thing, remarkable means piercing high-mids and highs that literally hurt my ears vs. smooth grainless highs.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A *remarkable *difference sounds like perhaps the configurations are not exactly the same.... No?_

 

Exactly the same. I even switched opamps a while ago (the ones from the old into the new) and at least I couldn't discern a difference in sound between the old and the new opamps.

 Anyway, this is getting OT for this thread. I only voiced my opinion on burn-in as I thought it would be short. Famous last words.


----------



## oqvist

What do these experts generally say then? Is it real burn in or brain burn in happening?

 Having a control source that hopefully isn´t affected by burn in and such to compare with should help. As for soundcards they don´t have any moving parts for sure so they shouldn´t be affected or? Same with DACs?

 How reliable would my soundcard be as reference or my Pimeta with several thousands of hours on it already?

 But then if there is such a thing like brain burn in that won´t say much... Since then the sound changes even though it doesn´t in real life lol.

 Need to get out of here this place makes me paranoid


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey Hi

 I thought he was comparing a Heed to an X-fi.....

 Can you elaborate? I don't understand.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 USG_

 

Read oqvist posts and be confused...

 Don't get me wrong as ever being more than honest in this thread. Never did I imply this piece to be an end all amp. Although, it maybe for some at its price point. I've ranked what I own. And pointed out the power switch problem I experienced even. And its eventual replacement under warrentee. 

 I've asked some preformance questions of oqvist as well as for him/her to fill out their profile for a gauge of experience, rather than quessing if the line out of the card is being used or the material format etc. ; Or the build, then cost of the Pimenta which was said to preform as equal to this CanAmp. Recieved very little as to its power supply but cost 160 which she/he wasn't sure if "that was to much and maybe got ripped off" ; But the X-fi pro replaced the pimenta and it doesn't get played much any more. Movies sound better on the X-fi pro....lol

 And you're confused


----------



## oqvist

Lol you are not the only one getting confused on how this stuff works

 movies was actually better on the Heed due to more bass response 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. That was what I said 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Music was better on the Pimeta.

 Now the Elite PRO and Heed is identical for everything... O think the Elite PROs external consol uses some burr brown something... As you hear I am no expert on technicalitys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As for the Pimeta I gave you all the info I could give you on it. I know it has the AD8620 opamps otherwise I know nothing about it. Except it works great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 However maybe I just have one of the no bass days today though have never had two in a row.... That was the only area where I could detect any real differences between the Pimeta and Heed. Even if it was for long anyway to the Pimetas favour...

 Will make another check tomorrow...


----------



## Asr

I'm officially about to join the craziness and jump onboard the CanAmp train! Put down my deposit today, should be here in a few weeks. It's time to find out what makes this amp so great and if it can hang with the GL v2 w/ DPS, GS-1, and even the GS-X! Bring on the deathmatch!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Er yeah, and then I'll most likely proceed to sell it afterwards.


----------



## FallenAngel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Asr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm officially about to join the craziness and jump onboard the CanAmp train! Put down my deposit today, should be here in a few weeks. It's time to find out what makes this amp so great and if it can hang with the GL v2 w/ DPS, GS-1, and even the GS-X! Bring on the deathmatch!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Er yeah, and then I'll most likely proceed to sell it afterwards. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

Now a comparison between the CanAmp and the Dynalo I'd love to see. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or, whatever variant of it (Lite, GS-1, whatever).


----------



## Morph201

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Asr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm officially about to join the craziness and jump onboard the CanAmp train! Put down my deposit today, should be here in a few weeks. It's time to find out what makes this amp so great and if it can hang with the GL v2 w/ DPS, GS-1, and even the GS-X! Bring on the deathmatch!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Er yeah, and then I'll most likely proceed to sell it afterwards. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

You mean what's left of it.. the gs-x will CRUSH the Heed... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hehehe...


----------



## aufeuer

Does anyone know what the ampere rating is for the CanAmp? Or how many watts it consumes? I've ordered the 110 V version (since I think it's cheaper and I can use it while I'm in the States) which will eventually be used in the Philippines (where 220 V is more common). I'd like to find out what the max output of the transformer I will eventually use needs to be. Thanks!


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Asr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm officially about to join the craziness and jump onboard the CanAmp train! Put down my deposit today, should be here in a few weeks. It's time to find out what makes this amp so great and if it can hang with the GL v2 w/ DPS, GS-1, and even the GS-X! Bring on the deathmatch!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Er yeah, and then I'll most likely proceed to sell it afterwards. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

Excellent news ASR, put this CanAmp in its rightful place amongst the compition as you hear it, with as thorough a review as you can.


----------



## Morph201

There might be something to this "burn in" process. I listened to the Opera off and on since receiving it and post 100 hours there is a noticeable difference, and I know it's not my brain (well maybe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)..


----------



## shigzeo

good to check back here and see that there is still such a buzz going on. im a happy heed owner, if only for the huge soundstage, bass and weight. it is one of the most weighty amps i have heard, not as sharp sounding as the meier mkii, but brilliant. great match with both of my beyer (dt880 and 770). 

 ill probably sell it soon or trade it for a more portable xin supermacro as i am moving again, but far far away, too far for a mains powered amplifier. i love it, think that it is certainly the most fun mains amp i have heard and for the price... hmmm, quite good indeed. 

 i got the supermicro for size and i think the supermacro iv will be just that but more oomph. 

 one thing i notice is how much the soundstage is huge with it. i get chills with my dt770 for certain movies (serenity) and for electronic music, it rocks. i cannot comment on any other type as basically i only own electronic music! 

 it loves upgraded sources too. i have heard it with decent components, rubbish components and portable components and it scales well with each. amazing machine. nothing bigger ever needed. 

 was it finthen saying about the volume going up smoothly with no distortion? yes, for high-impedence phones that is true, but for the dt770 80, it will sizzle a little at the highest 80% and above volume (not that i ever listen to that volume when the phones are on my head). 

 it was my first purchase to just see what it sounded like. great nab it was. enjoy all of you new heed owners!


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leener* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...
 P.S. By the way beautiful eyes under d-see, they are not "yours"?_

 

no, see below
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RasmusseN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's a girl from a *bad* counter-strike team the leader photoshops all the pictures to the extreme making them look like barbies._

 

this is probably all true, i used to play counter-strike. she is a counter-strike player, that's all I know/knew
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spukee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My friend wants to have a go at modding my canamp - I'm a bit hesitant to let him at this stage hehe... I don't want to be too hasty!



 I'll definitely do this. The RS-1 bloomed after 200 hours and the K701 after 350, I've got all the reason to believe in burn in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 d-cee - after a couple of hundred hours burn, you might want to A/B mine against yours - let me know. Then perhaps you can share your perspective on the matter._

 

if we do it needs to be before he mods it! =D
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kaushama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My Canamp is on the way! Tommorrow I will get it. I am all ready to fully modd it. I even bought silver solder and silver wires to replace internal wiring._

 

awesome, let us know how it all progresses, what are you planning on doing?


----------



## RasmusseN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Asr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm officially about to join the craziness and jump onboard the CanAmp train! Put down my deposit today, should be here in a few weeks. It's time to find out what makes this amp so great and if it can hang with the GL v2 w/ DPS, GS-1, and even the GS-X! Bring on the deathmatch!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Er yeah, and then I'll most likely proceed to sell it afterwards. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

I predict the GS-1 will be better and of course the GSX will dominate it.

 It should hang with the Gilmore Lite though

 edit:

 sorry, need to rant about this womans counter-strike team 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hate these woman teams who get so much respect just because there girls. We are playing a video game it doesn't matter if your a girl.

 to prove to you there bad there CAL-O 5-2-0
http://www.caleague.com/?page=teams&teamid=134526

 here is there site: ( notice the sponsorship by Kotex )
http://www.everground.com/


----------



## kaushama

Quote:


 awesome, let us know how it all progresses, what are you planning on doing? 
 

I am going to do following when it arrives!


 RUBYCON ZA capacitors for 100Uf and 10UF electorlytics
 UF4002 Ultra fast diodes bypassed with 0.001Uf Ceramics
 OPAMP rolling with LM4562
 PANASONIC TS-HA 10000Uf 35V Capacitors
 100nF and 10nF caps replaced with polyprophelenes
 470NF Wima MKS4 Bypassed with Polyprophelenes
 Caddock 100ohm resistors heatsinked 
 Silver wires and silver solder


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kaushama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am going to do following when it arrives!


 RUBYCON ZA capacitors for 100Uf and 10UF electorlytics
 UF4002 Ultra fast diodes bypassed with 0.001Uf Ceramics
 OPAMP rolling with LM4562
 PANASONIC TS-HA 10000Uf 35V Capacitors
 100nF and 10nF caps replaced with polyprophelenes
 470NF Wima MKS4 Bypassed with Polyprophelenes
 Caddock 100ohm resistors heatsinked 
 Silver wires and silver solder_

 

just a tip, at the front of the amp near the volume and headphone out, when desoldering components take extra care, pads lift quite easily on the opamp and the components around it

 anything past the big heatsinks is solid


----------



## leener

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_LOL, you guys are very funny....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Let's get this straight about the Heed CANAMP. It is a nice amp for it's price point, but it is *not* the be all and end all. If you look through this thread, you will see that I'm not the only person to point this out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Heed CANAMP is especially good if it is your first amp, your only amp or if you have little or nothing to compare it to, but it has been hyped way out of proportion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But that's not what we're talking about.....

 USG_

 


 When I read this my first reaction was that I started laughing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So much irritation, intolerance, anger, almost rage! So aggressive , so abusive! I thought – “this must be personal…” . 
 What this little hungarian thing did to you? Why it makes you so mad? Why is it so important for you to find something “negative” about it? It feels like you only visit this thread in hope to find something “bad” about Heed and when you find you cry out loudly: “Yes! What have I told you? This damn thing just CANNOT be that good! I knew that!”. And if you don’t see for long time what you are looking for you lose your temper and you start writing yourself… 
 And how you write it? You put words into opponents mouth which they did not say and you build on it as on a base your arguments to prove them wrong. 
 Example. You say: “It is a nice amp for it's price point (and you make it sound like as if the price was the ONLY good thing about CanAmp), but it is not the be all and end all…”, and you say it as if all this thread was full of stupid unfounded praises and in every second post everybody was shouting: canamp is the best of all! nothing can compare to it! And *THIS IS JUST NOT TRUE! *CanAmp has its strong sides and its not so strong sides ( I remember 2 or 3 different guys were talking about detail being better with some other amps, but I have no clue of their price range - this is just the very first thing that come into a mind…) like every other amp and everybody is free to mention ones if he notices… but *nobody ever said anything about canamp being “be all and end all”.* The one who flatly asserts this is just cheating! What makes you to act in such a way? A hurt little ego? But why is it so important to your ego that CanAmp would be a bad thing? 

 I ask many questions but all those legitimate questions naturally arise from your own texts – I’m not the only one who puzzled by your remarks, I’m just one of few who cared to ask you why… What is so wrong in that something or somebody is good? How does it hurt you personally? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Well, all this is just becoming ridiculous…

 I look forward to hear some news from quite a number of new Heed owners, some of them have something to compare with – the better…
 Luckily a somebody’s real bad desire to make something look bad can’t make that good thing become bad.
 Peace.


----------



## Morph201

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leener* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_






 So much irritation, intolerance, anger, almost rage! So aggressive , so abusive! I thought – “this must be personal…” . 
 What this little hungarian thing did to you? Why it makes you so mad?_

 

Hehehehehe!!! That's classic!


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leener* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When I read this my first reaction was that I started laughing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So much irritation, intolerance, anger, almost rage! So aggressive , so abusive! I thought – “this must be personal…” . 
 What this little hungarian thing did to you? Why it makes you so mad? Why is it so important for you to find something “negative” about it? It feels like you only visit this thread in hope to find something “bad” about Heed and when you find you cry out loudly: “Yes! What have I told you? This damn thing just CANNOT be that good! I knew that!”. And if you don’t see for long time what you are looking for you lose your temper and you start writing yourself… 
 And how you write it? You put words into opponents mouth which they did not say and you build on it as on a base your arguments to prove them wrong. 
 Example. You say: “It is a nice amp for it's price point (and you make it sound like as if the price was the ONLY good thing about CanAmp), but it is not the be all and end all…”, and you say it as if all this thread was full of stupid unfounded praises and in every second post everybody was shouting: canamp is the best of all! nothing can compare to it! And *THIS IS JUST NOT TRUE! *CanAmp has its strong sides and its not so strong sides ( I remember 2 or 3 different guys were talking about detail being better with some other amps, but I have no clue of their price range - this is just the very first thing that come into a mind…) like every other amp and everybody is free to mention ones if he notices… but *nobody ever said anything about canamp being “be all and end all”.* The one who flatly asserts this is just cheating! What makes you to act in such a way? A hurt little ego? But why is it so important to your ego that CanAmp would be a bad thing? 

 I ask many questions but all those legitimate questions naturally arise from your own texts – I’m not the only one who puzzled by your remarks, I’m just one of few who cared to ask you why… What is so wrong in that something or somebody is good? How does it hurt you personally? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Well, all this is just becoming ridiculous…

 I look forward to hear some news from quite a number of new Heed owners, some of them have something to compare with – the better…
 Luckily a somebody’s real bad desire to make something look bad can’t make that good thing become bad.
 Peace. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 LOL, Spoken like a true FanBoy.... flame on McDuff....


----------



## Morph201

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_LOL, Spoken like a true FanBoy.... flame on McDuff....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_

 

Ahahahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## yrh0413

Lolz, honestly i do asked myself before: Wow, so few components, so simple circuit layout... does the CanAmp really cost this much? Oh well i don't mind selling off one of my kidneys to make my K701 sound good.

 I might be receiving my CanAmp by tomorrow, by then i'll post up my personal review comparing the CanAmp with LD2+ and stock EMU 0404 PCI analogue output. Heck, it better sound good coz i paid big bucks for mine!


----------



## FallenAngel

Wow, between the comedic releif of leener and upstateguy, I'm truly thinking this will turn into a do-or-die pretty soon.

 So for the sake of sanity - does ANYBODY in the Greater Toronto Area have one of these? I totally gotta try this thing out and either praise or flame the hell out of this thread now


----------



## Morph201

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, between the comedic releif of leener and upstateguy, I'm truly thinking this will turn into a do-or-die pretty soon.

 So for the sake of sanity - does ANYBODY in the Greater Toronto Area have one of these? I totally gotta try this thing out and either praise or flame the hell out of this thread now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Has Skylab listened to this amp? Maybe he can do a "short" review of home amps in the same price range. I think mrarroyo listened to it originally and he seemed to love it pre-pink floyd mods, but I'm not sure if the Heed that's sold today is exactly the same as the one mrarroyo had (?).


----------



## Gaso

Doge and Heed threads of late are turning to personal battle fields... what's going on here? Is this so serious a hobby?


----------



## Morph201

Ah, you know how it is! You can only be the media darling for 15 minutes!! Then it starts to get UGLY!


----------



## oqvist

Lol.

 btw can you guys help me love the Heed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Not saying I dislike it but truly love it.

 Shoot recordings and such to test to show off the Heed. I am afraid I am listening to the wrong stuff perhaps.

 As mentioned before it doesn´t sound bad by any means. Should I listen to binaureal recordings, Something that makes it easy to compare soundstage and such?


----------



## Maschuu

It reminds me a lot of what happend in some Ultrasone threads in the HP section. It's just like people hype those things like there's no tomorrow, and this is getting on the nerve of some...

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oqvist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lol.

 btw can you guys help me love the Heed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Not saying I dislike it but truly love it.

 Shoot recordings and such to test to show off the Heed. I am afraid I am listening to the wrong stuff perhaps.

 As mentioned before it doesn´t sound bad by any means. Should I listen to binaureal recordings, Something that makes it easy to compare soundstage and such?_

 


 Just fight the hype 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you don't like it, don't force it. It's not like this is real peer pressure here, after all it's just virtual


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oqvist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lol.

 btw can you guys help me love the Heed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Not saying I dislike it but truly love it.

 Shoot recordings and such to test to show off the Heed. I am afraid I am listening to the wrong stuff perhaps.

 As mentioned before it doesn´t sound bad by any means. Should I listen to binaureal recordings, Something that makes it easy to compare soundstage and such?_

 

Nah, 192bit MP3 that you use, should do it... You don't have to like it, or the Pimenta either. You don't need anything other than the soundcard as its loud enough listening for awhile.... Burn-in won't work, nor other enhancements such as I/Cs, they all will be a waste of time and money for a satisfied soundcard user. Soundcards are tough to beat, obviously....


----------



## Maschuu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nah, 192bit MP3 that you use, should do it... You don't have to like it, or the Pimenta either. You don't need anything other than the soundcard as its loud enough listening for awhile.... Burn-in won't work, nor other enhancements such as I/Cs, they all will be a waste of time and money for a satisfied soundcard user. Soundcards are tough to beat, obviously...._

 

Very mature answer indeed...


----------



## leener

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So for the sake of sanity - does ANYBODY in the Greater Toronto Area have one of these? I totally gotta try this thing out and *either praise or flame the hell out of this thread now *



_

 

opinion of one person is just not enough, sorry,,,


----------



## Aud

I'm a complete newbie to amps so I hope you guys forgive me for asking some possibly idiotic questions.

 I'm planning on purchasing a Heed and using my current X-Fi soundcard as a source. I really don't have a clue as to what interconnects I will be needing to connect these two. I believe the X-Fi has two SPDIF outputs, a single RCA coax output and a single toslink output. From the photos I have seen of the Heed, it needs both L and R RCA inputs to run? Does this mean that I shouldn't be thinking of feeding SPDIF outputs to the Heed input (but rather use the normal 1/8 port with some sort of 1/8" -> dual RCA cable)? Either way, I'd highly appreciate it if someone would point me toward the correct/quality cable to use. Thanks.


----------



## Morph201

Hell, my suggestion would be get a good dac, microDAC, DAC1, or Lavry and then connect the DAC to the Heed, via RCA cable...


----------



## Claus-DK

I have not read the entire thread 

 But I can inform you that for us europeans it costs 319 EURO incl shipping if you order it direct at heed....

 finally something is cheaper in EU than in USA


----------



## Darkestred

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Claus-DK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have not read the entire thread 

 But I can inform you that for us europeans it costs 319 EURO incl shipping if you order it direct at heed....

 finally something is cheaper in EU than in USA_

 

not trying to burst bubbles, but isnt that like 432 usd?


----------



## Claus-DK

Damn.....#¤%&

 I was just so happy...

 Bubbles are there to be bursted.....


----------



## dw6928

I am somewhat amazed at the recent posts in the Heed thread. If you read the early posts, when the amp was first released, they were positive and fun. The recent posts, by 
 new owners and those contemplating the Heed, have an almost provocative tone to them. People are looking to dismiss the amp or flame it. I really don't get where their intentions are. No amp is perfect, a be all to all people. This assault on the Heed is very reminiscent as to the Ultrasone thread which was temporarily wrecked by this kind of posting.


----------



## shigzeo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am somewhat amazed at the recent posts in the Heed thread. If you read the early posts, when the amp was first released, they were positive and fun. The recent posts, by 
 new owners and those contemplating the Heed, have an almost provocative tone to them. People are looking to dismiss the amp or flame it. I really don't get where their intentions are. No amp is perfect, a be all to all people. This assault on the Heed is very reminiscent as to the Ultrasone thread which was temporarily wrecked by this kind of posting._

 

admittedly i have not read all the thread, but i love the heed and do not see many people dismissing the amp. i think many are very keen on how it is a good price for a great amplifier. i am very happy to have had one for this long... a gem


----------



## dw6928

I am delighted you too love your Heed. I have had one since late last summer, and combined with a Headroom Microdac, it serves my trio of headphones (701, 650 and Ultrasone 2500) very, very well. I have yet to find its equal in its ability to make all of my very different headphones perform so well. I am sure if I raised the ante to another level of pricing, there are better amps but at this price I was able to put dollars toward other pieces of my audio puzzle.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

I love the peak musical experiences I do realize with the Heed in my system. And I am at a loss to explain(and perhaps reach to far in doing so) why others also wouldn't find this to be the case; And they can only say it isn't "bad" or it isn't the be all end all amplifier, which of course it isn't.
 This is why I look to other parts in those systems, i.e. source or phones or maybe burn-in as the reason(s). However, no one mentioned ear wax, I keed, I keed ;-} 

 Just may well be it is in fact, stiff compition from top flight soundcards or exceedingly well put together Pimentas matched with highly efficent headphones that do have nice synergy coupled. On this note, I'll say I'm not impressed with the Heed driving my RS-2s as its synergy with the Mapletree is georgous, of course the HEEDs power (its strength) isn't at all needed or utilized. For instance, there is greater freq extention at both ends and midrange liquidity the MAD brings to the presentation driving the RS-2s. that the HEED simply doesn't do. So, yes I know and have heard its limitations also. But I have also stated this before for readers to digest.

 Whereas, the Heed brings to a system a great amount of power for hard to drive headphones and indeed adds warmth and bass bias needed with certain cans. Again, specifically with my k701s and k501s I find the Heeds added lowerend grunt fill out both their lower registers with deep, articulate and textured bass. As always this too is dependent upon the source and material played.

 I am a fan of its performance in my system, and that is what I love about the Heed CanAmp. The inanimate object itself, eh, not so much ;-}


----------



## Morph201

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I love the peak musical experiences I do realize with the Heed in my system. And I am at a loss to explain(and perhaps reach to far in doing so) why others also wouldn't find this to be the case; And they can only say it isn't "bad" or it isn't the be all end all amplifier, which of course it isn't. This is why I look to other parts in those systems, i.e. source or phones or maybe burn-in as the reason(s). However, no one mentioned ear wax, I keed, I keed ;-} 

 Just may well be it is in fact atiff compition from top flight soundcards or exceedingly well put together Pimentas matched with highly efficent headphones that do have nice synergy coupled.

 Whereas, the Heed brings to a system a great amount of power for hard to drive headphones and indeed adds warmth and bass bias needed with certain cans. Again, specifically with my k701s and k501s I find the Heeds added lowerend grunt fill out both their lower registers with deep, articulate and textured bass. As always this too is dependent upon the source and material played.

 I am a fan of its preformance in my system, and that is what I love about the Heed CanAmp. The inanimate object itself, eh, not so much ;-}_

 



 Very well said! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 .. Eagerly awaiting the rebuttal


----------



## Claus-DK

How does it work with DT880 ???

 I would like a firmer bass and a little less treble.

 Can the canamp deliver that ??


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I love the peak musical experiences I do realize with the Heed in my system. And I am at a loss to explain(and perhaps reach to far in doing so) why others also wouldn't find this to be the case; And they can only say it isn't "bad" or it isn't the be all end all amplifier, which of course it isn't.
 This is why I look to other parts in those systems, i.e. source or phones or maybe burn-in as the reason(s). However, no one mentioned ear wax, I keed, I keed ;-} 

 Just may well be it is in fact, stiff compition from top flight soundcards or *exceedingly well put together Pimentas *matched with highly efficent headphones that do have nice synergy coupled. On this note, I'll say I'm not impressed with the Heed driving my RS-2s as its synergy with the Mapletree is georgous, of course the HEEDs power (its strength) isn't at all needed or utilized. For instance, there is greater freq extention at both ends and midrange liquidity the MAD brings to the presentation driving the RS-2s. that the HEED simply doesn't do. So, yes I know and have heard its limitations also. But I have also stated this before for readers to digest.

 Whereas, the Heed brings to a system a great amount of power for hard to drive headphones and indeed adds warmth and bass bias needed with certain cans. Again, specifically with my k701s and k501s I find the Heeds added lowerend grunt fill out both their lower registers with deep, articulate and textured bass. As always this too is dependent upon the source and material played.

 I am a fan of its performance in my system, and that is what I love about the Heed CanAmp. The inanimate object itself, eh, not so much ;-}_


----------



## Morph201

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_




_

 

Why do I have a desire to drink a martini all of a sudden?


 Shaken NOT stirred!


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_




_

 

Thanks for the contribution to the discourse. I think ;-}

 Nice; Now tell me those aren't sour grapes you photo shopped...lol


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the contribution to the discourse. I think ;-}

 Nice; Now tell me those aren't sour grapes you photo shopped...lol_

 

lol


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Claus-DK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How does it work with DT880 ???

 I would like a firmer bass and a little less treble.

 Can the canamp deliver that ??_

 

hi, i have the DT880s and although the canamp does deliver on the bass department, it doesn't transform them into DT770s or anything, 

 however I did note one thing, that it actually reinforced the DT880s trademark sparkly highs. so if it's in the recording it will come through. 

 So I wouldn't say that it tames the treble, no. But for that reason I use it with my DAC-AH (rolled off highs) and a tube amp for safe measure, sounds heavenly.


----------



## Maschuu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I love the peak musical experiences I do realize with the Heed in my system. And I am at a loss to explain(and perhaps reach to far in doing so) why others also wouldn't find this to be the case; And they can only say it isn't "bad" or it isn't the be all end all amplifier, which of course it isn't.
 This is why I look to other parts in those systems, i.e. source or phones or maybe burn-in as the reason(s). However, no one mentioned ear wax, I keed, I keed ;-} 

 Just may well be it is in fact, stiff compition from top flight soundcards or exceedingly well put together Pimentas matched with highly efficent headphones that do have nice synergy coupled._

 

Going at oqvist again? That's not very nice, Mister.

 But thats what peer groups usually do: ridicule the _"strange outsider"_ with a different opinion.

 And he even tries to like it, never dissed it. that tells you something...


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Maschuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Going at oqvist again? That's not very nice, Mister.

 But thats what peer groups usually do: ridicule the "strange outsider" with a different opinion.

 And he even tries to like it, never dissed it. that tells you something..._

 

I'll repeat:
 Just may well be it is in fact, stiff compition from top flight soundcards or exceedingly well put together Pimentas matched with highly efficent headphones that do have nice synergy coupled.

 That is not going at, rather reaching out for understanding. 

 Could be a combination of I/Cs and low bit recordings as well as the phones (synergy with the other combos) as well as the experience of the listener, leveling out there being very little difference between the amplification choosen.

 Yes, I've learned how much source and its material(format) as well as the headphone driven and its synergy with each amp type will effect a more or less pleasing presentation as well as the listener and our mindset listening. 

 You know, you can go up the price point ladder and still hear these debates; Only BIG difference then would be rock solid sources and well matched carefully choosen headphones & I/Cs matching synergistically the amplifiers in question. Yet still they each will question what each other hears and have differing opinions.

 I simply take exception that three amps pretty much sound the same without questioning the many other prerequisites for hearing their nuanced differences and advantages.

 I've read elsewhere, where the Heed was prefered by some when compared to the E.C. S.S. Why? Better box? I keed, I keed ;-}


----------



## spukee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_On this note, I'll say I'm not impressed with the Heed driving my RS-2s as its synergy with the Mapletree is georgous, of course the HEEDs power (its strength) isn't at all needed or utilized. For instance, there is greater freq extention at both ends and midrange liquidity the MAD brings to the presentation driving the RS-2s. that the HEED simply doesn't do. So, yes I know and have heard its limitations also. But I have also stated this before for readers to digest._

 

I agree to this wholeheartedly. The Grados simply do not need any more power 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Since my RS-1 burnt in, it's being tested on and off on the Heed. Verdict? The Heed doesn't hurt the Grado sound - the Heed amplified RS1 was still better than RS1 straight out of a DAP. The compressed soundstage isn't as noticeable, there's better separation, and the bass improves.

 Hi-Finthen - the Mapletree/Grado combo must be magical. So many people have suggested this pairing! 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am somewhat amazed at the recent posts in the Heed thread. If you read the early posts, when the amp was first released, they were positive and fun. The recent posts, by 
 new owners and those contemplating the Heed, have an almost provocative tone to them. People are looking to dismiss the amp or flame it. I really don't get where their intentions are. No amp is perfect, a be all to all people. This assault on the Heed is very reminiscent as to the Ultrasone thread which was temporarily wrecked by this kind of posting._

 

I think comments comparing the Heed to other amps - either cheaper (ala Pimetas) or more expensive (GSXs, Dynalos) should be welcomed. The Heed certainly has earned its fair share of compliments, and I think it would be great for people to share its inherent faults as well. In saying that - it's still the best value amp I have ever had the chance of auditioning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## dw6928

I have always felt that true comparisons should be of similar
 items. Car reviewers do not compare $100,000 cars to $50,000 cars, so I do not see what purpose is served comparing apples to oranges. For any analysis to be meaningful, the comparison must be an even playing field.


----------



## leener

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have always felt that true comparisons should be of similar
 items. Car reviewers do not compare $100,000 cars to $50,000 cars, so I do not see what purpose is served comparing apples to oranges. For any analysis to be meaningful, the comparison must be an even playing field._

 

i agree with "...that *true *comparisons should be of similar" but on the other hand why not? 
 if for example canamp is behind some more expensive amp in some aspect but not miles behind - i think it is interesting point which by the way would be for its benefit...any way, i think it could be fun and in no case this kind of conparison would diminish heed's value (just opinion...)


----------



## dw6928

you make a fair point; I am overly protective of the Heed, it
 is the first piece of audio equipment I ever bought sight/sound unknown, just on the recommendation of my friend Mrarroyo last summer. It was a tiny little group of Heed people back then and I anguish if someone (who may never have spent more than 10 minutes with it) drags it through the mud just to be controversial.


----------



## leener

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_you make a fair point; I am overly protective of the Heed, it
 is the first piece of audio equipment I ever bought sight/sound unknown, just on the recommendation of my friend Mrarroyo last summer. It was a tiny little group of Heed people back then and I anguish if someone (who may never have spent more than 10 minutes with it) drags it through the mud just to be controversial._

 

yes, it is easy to understand your reaction... all those meaningless, absurd, senseless, inexplicable assualts... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 well, it does not matter much on the long run but sometimes somehow it sort of kill the fun...
 by the way it is because of U, Mrarroyo and PinkFloyd i have chosen canamp and it happen to be all you said about it and much more, thnx a lot!


----------



## oqvist

I am used to uneducated Creative bashers. It should tell you something that the people that uses the Elite PRO at least don´t see it as a bad source at all whereas everyone who should on anything consumer level says it´s crap without ever hearing it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 If I would say Headroom MICRO DAC or EMU0404 or such would I get more credibility then as source lol. Elite PRO is in that league for sure. If it wasn´t Creative producing it it would be more popular I am sure...

 I myself totally expected that I would at least after 100 of hours be able to hear a difference that couldn´t be disputed at all! Prior to burn in there was a difference for sure but two days in a row I can´t hear it. Hope my ears haven´t got numb by the greater low extension I felt before... But then that was what I felt with the Proline 750 as well... I don´t feel them to be as bass heavy even now when fully burned in as when brand new... 

 I can hear a difference between the Pimeta and the Heed for sure but not the Heed and the Elite PRO. Now I don´t really know exactly how my hearing is but noone has mentioned I have bad hearing lol.

 As for synergy yes the elite PRO/PROline 750 as you can see by the bridge is like a dream coming true. I have tested my Proline 750s with Audigy 2, Xfi xtrememusic, Xmeridian, denon stereo non had the perfect synergy with these headphones as the Elite PRO. Denon or X-fi came closest. The Heed doesn´t make that any worse but on a blind test I could never guess if I run straight out of the soundcard or the Heed currently... 

 Now I know I have good source, amps and headphone but my ears haven´t tested them for years so hard to know for sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. However noone has complained about me having bad hearing. I do have slight tinnitus but only audible when at sleep and thinking about it. Last time I checked when 18 I had perfect hearing. Now 27 so not that old...

 But seriously I have tried FLAC recordings and the CDs I have. Especially the Dire Straits brother in arms cd. Would that do? Proline 750s even without amp is quite picky about recordings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And no I am not going to give up on the Heed yet. Working hard to get to 200hs burn in and waiting for the next perfect ear day.

 DW I haven´t seen any big change here. We have maybe two that mentioned they don´t like it enough to keep it anyway. We have me who haven´t well got what I expected yet.

 The weird thing before was that there was only praises. Now we have mostly positive and a few mixed and even less telling it´s crap. I don´t think anyone have mentioned it being total junk yet. It´s quite normal I think that no amp is for everyone as no headphone is. Makes this thread more human I believe lol.

 Anyway going to be off practising for a 6h endurance so you won´t see me for a good while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. When I am coming back should have at least 300h I hope


----------



## dw6928

no realistic person would expect only praise, what disturbed me were the provocative posts that existed merely to be provocative.


----------



## dw6928

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leener* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yes, it is easy to understand your reaction... all those meaningless, absurd, senseless, inexplicable assualts... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 well, it does not matter much on the long run but sometimes somehow it sort of kill the fun...
 by the way it is because of U, Mrarroyo and PinkFloyd i have chosen canamp and it happen to be all you said about it and much more, thnx a lot!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Leener, I sent the same kind of thank you to Mrarroyo and PinkFloyd when I got mine. I wish you many years with your Heed.


----------



## leener

thank you, i'm sure i'll enjoy it for many years to come. how many years 20-25-30?


----------



## dw6928

until the 2nd generation SuperHeed is released. Right now nothing definitive but rumor has it in the works.


----------



## yrh0413

Yay! Just received my CanAmp today, 5 minutes ago! For the first time in my life i'm hearing bass notes from my K701! Still burning-in... 200 hours is quite a long time.

 p/s: Alpar even sent me a local CD and a small note with "Happy Birthday, Yee!" written on it.


----------



## Morph201

Schweeet! Grats, and Happy Bday!


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yay! Just received my CanAmp today, 5 minutes ago! For the first time in my life i'm hearing bass notes from my K701! Still burning-in... 200 hours is quite a long time.

 p/s: Alpar even sent me a local CD and a small note with "Happy Birthday, Yee!" written on it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Way to go! Happy b'day!


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...For the first time in my life i'm hearing bass notes..._

 

Congrats! Exactly my sentiments when I first heard the combo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So.... was it worth the wait?!


----------



## yrh0413

Ahaha, my birthday falls on 13th April; this birthday present was late for one week. Anyway still enjoying my CanAmp... all my FLACs came back to life finally.

 Some short review on a 40 minutes burn-in CanAmp:
 + instrument separation is excellent. Listening to classical orchestras has never been better.
 + bass on the K701 is good, but i hope it will be stronger after burning-in
 - My unit came in with stains all over the volume knob. No biggie though
 - RCA jacks are smaller? My Canare F-10s are loosely attached
 - Does the CanAmp emphasize on the higher frequencies? KennyG is piercing my ears 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So does it worth the wait? Yeah, it is so much better than my 0404's analogue out. But i kindda miss the warmth of my ex LD2+... Now i'm seriously thinking of upgrading my source: 1212m or DAC-AH?


----------



## Morph201

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ahaha, my birthday falls on 13th April; this birthday present was late for one week. Anyway still enjoying my CanAmp... all my FLACs came back to life finally.

 Some short review on a 40 minutes burn-in CanAmp:
 + instrument separation is excellent. Listening to classical orchestras has never been better.
 + bass on the K701 is good, but i hope it will be stronger after burning-in
 - My unit came in with stains all over the volume knob. No biggie though
 - RCA jacks are smaller? My Canare F-10s are loosely attached
 - Does the CanAmp emphasize on the higher frequencies? KennyG is piercing my ears 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So does it worth the wait? Yeah, it is so much better than my 0404's analogue out. But i kindda miss the warmth of my ex LD2+... Now i'm seriously thinking of upgrading my source: 1212m or DAC-AH?_

 


 First of all STOP LISTENING TO KENNY G!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Second it probably has to burn in, which is why it's harsh right now and the bass is light, give it some hours. 

 What kinda stains??

 Wanna hear some good soprano sax, put on Coltrane!


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Morph201* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What kinda stains??_

 

Not sure, its around the sides of the knob. Never mind that, they are not there anymore.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 p/s: anyone tried swapping the volume knob? I never fancy chrome ones.


----------



## pludder

Hi, just got mine as well, had the same stains on the volume knob, I think it's residue left from polishing the metal knob, but like you said no problem, rubbed it off very easily. Haven't had a chance to listen to it yet though since I'm at work...


----------



## carlosgp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_- Does the CanAmp emphasize on the higher frequencies? KennyG is piercing my ears 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Aside from the KennyG issue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I have observed in the past that yes, to my ears the CanAmp make something strange to the K701 high frequencies. The amp gives them a certain "bite" that I do not like very much. But wait until you have everything with enough hours to form your opinion.


----------



## leener

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leener* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ by the way it is because of U, Mrarroyo and PinkFloyd i have chosen canamp and it happen to be all you said about it and much more, thnx a lot!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

and of course Dexdexter! thank you very much Dex!


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pludder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi, just got mine as well, had the same stains on the volume knob, I think it's residue left from polishing the metal knob, but like you said no problem, rubbed it off very easily. Haven't had a chance to listen to it yet though since I'm at work... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

funny, we're from different countries yet we receive our CanAmp at the same day and almost the same time too.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway i would like to take this opportunity to share my experience in dealing with Heed Audio. Alpar is a friendly chap to chat with, and i'm sorry for "ranting" in this thread due to his shipment delays. There's a week's long holiday in Germany so that explains everything. My parcel did not get taxed by our customs, thank God


----------



## dw6928

those that are finding the upper registers too harsh on their
 AKG 701s: first you are hearing what was in the source recording that was not revealed due to lack of current in your previous amp and second, please give the Heed 200 hours to 
 settle in. It is well worth the wait.


----------



## yrh0413

Brief review after 12 hours:

 One word describes it all: "Wow!" I won't say its a day and night difference, but the improvements are definitely noticeable. I listened to the CanAmp for a mere 1 hour then after that i was not at home, leaving my CanAmp burning-in for the next 11 hours. After 12 hours i picked up my K701 and listen to some familiar tracks again. 

 First major improvements is the details the CanAmp manage to bring out. It raises a lot of "hey this is not there before!" in my head. Imho the CanAmp seems to be picking up subtle details and make them obvious to my ears. Its like my CanAmp is telling me "nah, i'll let you hear this... then hear that... this one also... now that one..." 

 Another major improvement is the soundstage. Paired with K701 and i can hear borderless headstage. However i do notice a stranger phenomenon: in some tracks the CanAmp actually pushes certain instruments to the back of my ears. Originally (from the 0404 analogue out) what i heard was everything is at my left and right, certainly not behind my ears. In simple words, the CanAmp expands the front/back soundstage to quite an extend.

 Oh ya, the piercing highs are gone for good. KennyG's saxophone never sounds better! I do notice the bass extends a little lower also. Although its only 12 hours of experience with the CanAmp, i would say this ends my hunt for the perfect amp for my K701. Definitely worth the wait! 

 Added: My first headamp was the Little Dot 2+. It sounds damn good with my previous Grado SR80 but not on the K701. Pairing the LD2+ with the K701: compressed soundstage and severe loss of details. My 0404 analogue out sounds much better. However the analogue output lacks dynamics and it cannot drive the K701 to my listening volume. The CanAmp beats both of them. 

 p/s: sorry for the crappy review.


----------



## Morph201

Good news!!

 NOW FOR THE LOVE OF ALL THAT IS HOLY PLEEEEASE STOP LISTENING TO KENNY G! That man is the anti-christ!


----------



## yrh0413

@.@" I wonder do you stop watching Michael Jackson performing his moonwalk when you know he's a weirdo?


----------



## procreate

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Morph201* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Good news!!

 NOW FOR THE LOVE OF ALL THAT IS HOLY PLEEEEASE STOP LISTENING TO KENNY G! That man is the anti-christ!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

For true Jazz lovers, he is …


----------



## Gaso

I got my CanAmp today as well. Quick out-of-the-box impressions:

 - The build quality is exceptionally good. No thrills, clean looks, everything tidy, no extra bling added, just how I like it!

 - Mine had the same stains as some others have reported, so I had to go and polish my knob 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The sound, also no burn-in, first impressions, compared to well burnt in LD2+
 - K701 has bass (!)
 - Soundstage: so expansive, but loses accuracy. The vocals come out of void in some recordings instead of stage
 - A wee bit sibilant and harsh perhaps 
 - Turns volume up (there's plenty of that here) -> The sound becomes congested very fast, well before 12 o'clock position
 - I can't yet hear the liquidity and sparkle of acoustic instruments

 These are the impressions of just 30 minutes of listening. As it might sound, I'm not bashing the amp or anything, the impressions are very hasty and the amp has to burn in first. I remember the LD2+ was a mess too when I powered it first time so I'm eagerly waiting the burn in to take effect (and I'm planning to mod the hell out of the amp). 

 In fact I don't believe in first impressions, especially just after 30 minutes of listening, but there you go....


----------



## arirug

Hi! This is my first post on this forum. I have a RSA Tomahawk, an imod, jumbo cryo mini to mini, Grado SR225 and Beyerdynamic DT831. Will the Heed CanAmp be a lot more better than the Tomahawk? I am also thinking of buying Beyerdynamic DT990(newest edition).


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gaso* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...so I had to go and polish my knob 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..._

 

I guess it was only a matter of time till someone _pulled_ that one out =D


----------



## leener

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_@.@" I wonder do you stop watching Michael Jackson performing his moonwalk when you know he's a weirdo? _

 

morph201 is just kiddin' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 he is lot of fun, don't take it seriously 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 it is good to know that people do not feel themselves intimidated and are not afraid to express their joy about getting new toy or do not feel themselves obliged to look for some mishaps or something... 
 Congratulatios, enjoy yourself


----------



## dw6928

Gasso, please do not let your first 30 minutes, or first 30 hours color your vision of the Heed. It evolves!


----------



## leener

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gaso* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got my CanAmp today as well. Quick out-of-the-box impressions:

 - ...The vocals come out of void in some recordings instead of stage...

 .._

 

strange, it sounds like you're not sure if you like it but many think that this kind of phenomenae can occur only in tube amps and are sure this can't happen in SS...


----------



## Gaso

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Gasso, please do not let your first 30 minutes, or first 30 hours color your vision of the Heed. It evolves!_

 

I know, hence my last sentence.


----------



## dw6928

just being supportive


----------



## leener

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *arirug* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi! This is my first post on this forum. I have a RSA Tomahawk, an imod, jumbo cryo mini to mini, Grado SR225 and Beyerdynamic DT831. Will the Heed CanAmp be a lot more better than the Tomahawk? I am also thinking of buying Beyerdynamic DT990(newest edition)._

 

i love 990 '05 / Heed combo


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *arirug* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi! This is my first post on this forum. I have a RSA Tomahawk, an imod, jumbo cryo mini to mini, Grado SR225 and Beyerdynamic DT831. Will the Heed CanAmp be a lot more better than the Tomahawk? I am also thinking of buying Beyerdynamic DT990(newest edition)._

 

Yes the Heed will sound better. However you should not compare a portable with a home amp. IMO the portables are generally speaking at a disadvantage due to size limitations.

 The 2005 Beyer DT990 is a fantastic can, great bass, clarity, and good extended highs.


----------



## arirug

Thank you for your reply mrarroyo! I have already been in contact with Alpar, and I can have one in 2 weeks. So in a few days I will order one. This is a very good thread and I spent quite some time reading it through.


----------



## d-cee

WoW

 that's keen, this thread has doubled in size since i joined it, and at the time it took me weeks to get through all the info!


----------



## El Cucuy

I just got word that CanAmps are clearing U.S. customs! These will be available to ship by next Friday!
 Oh, wink, wink, I will have a few extras available too.


----------



## TreAdidas

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Blackbird Audio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just got word that CanAmps are clearing U.S. customs! These will be available to ship by next Friday!
 Oh, wink, wink, I will have a few extras available too.




_

 

Oh yeah? You gonna have any in Santee someone lucky enough to live in San Diego can come check out?


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TreAdidas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh yeah? You gonna have any in Santee someone lucky enough to live in San Diego can come check out?_

 


 yeah, I think so. email or PM me and we'll work out the details.


----------



## yrh0413

hey Dan, are you keeping one CanAmp for yourself this time? I think you really deserve to own one!


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hey Dan, are you keeping one CanAmp for yourself this time? I think you really deserve to own one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm hoping to but they have been in such short supply, I will make them all available to customers first. 
 If I do have any to spare, YES! Absolutely, I will try to hang on to one for myself (store demo).


----------



## piper78

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Blackbird Audio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just got word that CanAmps are clearing U.S. customs! These will be available to ship by next Friday!
 Oh, wink, wink, I will have a few extras available too.




_

 

I was wondering why I never heard from another retailer, just curious if you would be in the same price range? You could PM me with more details.


----------



## FallenAngel

Hey, just wandering, does anybody know what transistors those are?

 Thanks


----------



## dw6928

I knew that the man that brought us Heed would love a dancing Snoopy! Charles Schulz would be honored


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I knew that the man that brought us Heed would love a dancing Snoopy! Charles Schulz would be honored_

 

Yeah well, there are a lot of good cartoonists out there but to me, Charles Schulz was brilliant.


----------



## lamb

Please, anyone know how much does the Heed CanAmp cost? My country doesn't have any distributor, so just want to know the price range and see if I'll order from Heed directly.


----------



## leener

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lamb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Please, anyone know how much does the Heed CanAmp cost? My country doesn't have any distributor, so just want to know the price range and see if I'll order from Heed directly._

 


 check this: http://www.heedaudio.hu/en/contact.html 

 hope you'll like it, good luck


----------



## dw6928

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Blackbird Audio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah well, there are a lot of good cartoonists out there but to me, Charles Schulz was brilliant._

 

but sadly lived his life beset with depression.


----------



## audiofil

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey, just wandering, does anybody know what transistors those are?

 Thanks_

 

BD139 NPN's


----------



## kaushama

It seems, the UK distributor for HEED has been disgarded again. There is another delay for HEED quota meant for UK. HEED is sending more amps to Germany it seems.
 I am getting other ideas into my head by this delay!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Perhaps, like; jump straight away to HEADAMP GS-1!!!


----------



## dw6928

$750 and a 4 week wait for delivery!


----------



## kaushama

Quote:


 $750 and a 4 week wait for delivery! 
 

No I go for a used one! Heed is 250£ here. That is 500 US$! After depreciation of value for a "used amp" and US value being 360$, when I hit upgraditis again, I will not be able to sell it without a loss. So I decided to climb two steps in the ladder with already depreciated amp!! "USED"

 But still I may go ahead of the purchase and mod it to compare with GS-1. One of them have to go. 

 I have full high grade-MOD parts package to sell, in case I would not buy the CANAMP.

 RUBYCON ZA 100Uf and 10UF electorlytics
 UF4002 Ultra fast diodes bypassed with 0.001Uf Ceramics
 OPAMP LM4562
 PANASONIC TS-HA 10000Uf 35V Capacitors
 EVOX 100nF and 10nF caps polyprophelenes
 470NF Wima MKS4 Bypassed with EVOX Polyprophelenes
 Caddock 100ohm resistors heatsinked 

 I may even do the job for someone in UK, for a nominal fee for my sweat!


----------



## dw6928

pls let us know about the GS1.


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey, just wandering, does anybody know what transistors those are?

 Thanks_

 

don't see any transistors on the canamp, unless you're talking about the regulators (attached to the large metal heatsinks)? they're BD-139

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kaushama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It seems, the UK distributor for HEED has been disgarded again. There is another delay for HEED quota meant for UK. HEED is sending more amps to Germany it seems.
 I am getting other ideas into my head by this delay!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Perhaps, like; jump straight away to HEADAMP GS-1!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

do it!!! full mods kgo, and let's see if this can be a giant killer =D =D i have faith


----------



## spacecoyote

I am trying to find a solid state amp for under $500 to run both Grado's and AKG K701's. I am almost sold on either the EC/SS or the Heed CanAmp. Someone sway me, one way or the other.
 Also, where the heck can I get a Heed CanAmp?! Profundo doesn't seam to have any...or is it me?


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spacecoyote* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am trying to find a solid state amp for under $500 to run both Grado's and AKG K701's. I am almost sold on either the EC/SS or the Heed CanAmp. Someone sway me, one way or the other.
 Also, where the heck can I get a Heed CanAmp?! Profundo doesn't seam to have any...or is it me?_

 

That would be because Profundo is the importer and does not/ will not sell direct to the public.

 I'm a dealer so I'll seem biased about where you should buy yours so I suggest the proper way would be to ask Profundo where your nearest dealer is and order from them. Who knows? They might just point you back to me anyway.

 I just try not to ship into other dealer territories. Have always tried to be mindful of that.

 Good luck!


----------



## yrh0413

guys i wonder if anyone else has the same problem as me; my CanAmp gives out buzzes whenever i shake it. Its not that i purposely shake this little gem, but sometimes when my leg accidentally kick on the table and it sends vibrations to the CanAmp, thus making it sound "zzzz...zzzz..." I wonder is this normal or perhaps there are something lose in the CanAmp?


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_guys i wonder if anyone else has the same problem as me; my CanAmp gives out buzzes whenever i shake it. Its not that i purposely shake this little gem, but sometimes when my leg accidentally kick on the table and it sends vibrations to the CanAmp, thus making it sound "zzzz...zzzz..." I wonder is this normal or perhaps there are something lose in the CanAmp?_

 

hmm, something similar happens to mine. i just quickly switch it off and back on

 i thought it had something to do with my mods and my irrepairable damage to the circuit board

 if i listen to the amp, and tap with my finger firmly against the casing it starts doing something fuzzy, i just switch it off really quickly and back on and it's fixed hmm


----------



## yrh0413

what kind of damage to the board? Mine is still in stock form, and the buzz occurs when the CanAmp receives vibrations (e.g. my legs kick against the table, someone slams my room door, or even when i put my mug on my table). The buzz resides after a split second. 

 This is pretty annoying when i listen to classicals


----------



## leener

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_... the buzz occurs when the CanAmp receives vibrations (e.g. my legs kick against the table, someone slams my room door, or even when i put my mug on my table). The buzz resides after a split second. 



_

 

checked my Heed just now - nothing of a kind here, i knocked on the table, cable and Heed itself with fingers and even with fist - absolutely nothing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sorry guys... hope nothing serious


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leener* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_checked my Heed just now - nothing of a kind here, i knocked on the table, cable and Heed itself with fingers and even with fist - absolutely nothing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sorry guys... hope nothing serious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






 did you try shaking the amp?


----------



## Gaso

Man oh man...

 I have been listening to my Heed & K701 combo for I don't know how many hours, but many. And I have to swallow almost every word I said at the 30 min mark. I just can't get the phones out from my head!

 One thing I've changed is the IC from Canare to "The Musical Blue", and that was exactly the ticket. I've probably said this before, but I have to reiterate: K701's are very cable picky phones. You can break a good system with wrong interconnects and that was exactly the case here.

 The other mistake I made was that I was listening to the recordings that LD2+ does exceptionally well. The problem with LD2+ is that while 10% of the music sounds heavenly, the rest is only so-so (the number was dug out from a Stetson hat). CanAmp isn't like this. This amp shines in that it can pull out every tune with respect.

 What the CanAmp + new IC did to me was that I'm not listening to the system anymore rather than music, and to that I'm more than thankful...


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gaso* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Man oh man...

 I have been listening to my Heed & K701 combo for I don't know how many hours, but many. And I have to swallow almost every word I said at the 30 min mark. I just can't get the phones out from my head!

 One thing I've changed is the IC from Canare to "The Musical Blue", and that was exactly the ticket. I've probably said this before, but I have to reiterate: K701's are very cable picky phones. You can break a good system with wrong interconnects and that was exactly the case here.

 The other mistake I made was that I was listening to the recordings that LD2+ does exceptionally well. The problem with LD2+ is that while 10% of the music sounds heavenly, the rest is only so-so (the number was dug out from a Stetson hat). CanAmp isn't like this. This amp shines in that it can pull out every tune with respect.

 What the CanAmp + new IC did to me was that I'm not listening to the system anymore rather than music, and to that I'm more than thankful..._

 

Interesting, which Canare cable you used? GS-6? L-4E6S?


----------



## dw6928

just banged on mine, no sound whatsoever out of the headphones which are on.


----------



## Gaso

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Interesting, which Canare cable you used? GS-6? L-4E6S?_

 

L-4E6S. Way too boomy to my tastes, with CanAmp.


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_just banged on mine, no sound whatsoever out of the headphones which are on._

 






 weird, i do hope burn-in will help.


----------



## leener

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 did you try shaking the amp?_

 

no i did not but i knuckled/fisted it and i usually do not shake amp while listening...


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what kind of damage to the board? Mine is still in stock form, and the buzz occurs when the CanAmp receives vibrations (e.g. my legs kick against the table, someone slams my room door, or even when i put my mug on my table). The buzz resides after a split second. 

 This is pretty annoying when i listen to classicals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

the main damage i've done is lifted pads off the circuit board that's mainly it. and also breaking the hearts of heed by butchering their amp.
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 weird, i do hope burn-in will help._

 

i don't think burn in will help, i've had a sneaking suspicion that it's a grounding issue and i was right

 tonight i opened her up again to attach a 3 prong australian cable to it and noticed that at the back of the board near the power supply on my canamp there are traces that look very deliberately cut - namely the left, right and ground signals from the RCAs. 

 these appear to have been replaced with the cable that runs along the bottom of the board, i'm not quite sure why heed did this, i would have thought that traces on the board would be better at carrying the signal than a cable, but meh didn't really want to re-connect the traces in case there was a circuit error or something

 anyhow, my suspicion is that it's some sort of grounding issue and when you tap on the enclosure or when it vibrates it's storing energy that isn't going into ground and gets back into the signal somehow. 

 the reason i was looking for ground on the board to begin with is because the canamp is only a 2 prong power chord and since i am installing 3 prong that's when i noticed that the trace to ground was cut. perhaps on the boards of those that don't make noise the ground is still attached

 anyway, before i installed my new power chord i decided to do a test for yrh0413 to see if my theory is correct. i reconnected ground ONLY. i then wired up the amp and tapped on it gently to begin with, and then more and more violently and voila, no more noise.

 so i installed my power chord and it also removed some strange ultra low level hum that i believe is also ground related that i was getting when the canamp was hooked up to my DAC-AH (but no other source!) and maxed out the volume on the canamp. that and the little euro > australia adaptor kept coming loose and didn't look very secure.

 if you have a soldering iron a little bit of wire, by little i mean like 5mm here's where you need to bridge:

 if you look in the bottom right next to the nut, there are 2 square pads, they're quite close but are not linked, if you join them together it made my noise go away.







 as always proceed with caution and i cannot accept any liability but like i said, my amp exhibited the same symptoms and now it's free from that!


----------



## leener

well done d-cee, it is great when someone can do nice thing with their hands... i can't, not enough patient or just damn stupid...


----------



## yrh0413

thanks d-cee, i was suspecting it should be the grounding issue. I consulted some of my friends (TzeYang and ijan) and they suggest me to reconnect my RCA jacks, since i'd complained that the jacks are loose.

 Walla, no more buzz after i replug the RCA jacks. Lolz!


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leener* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_well done d-cee, it is great when someone can do nice thing with their hands... i can't, not enough patient or just damn stupid... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

thanks for the kinds words, but i am actually quite dumb and i am probably my own cause of these problems
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thanks d-cee, i was suspecting it should be the grounding issue. I consulted some of my friends (TzeYang and ijan) and they suggest me to reconnect my RCA jacks, since i'd complained that the jacks are loose.

 Walla, no more buzz after i replug the RCA jacks. Lolz!_

 

lucky for you it was as simple as that! i am wondering why these traces are cut on my board

 i wonder if anyone else can confirm for me whether or not their traces are cut?

 mine's cut in 2 places, i cant be bothered undoing her all again, to take photos, one of my earlier photos captured it though

 my main gripe is how i could possibly have missed it before?!?! (unless, and again this would be my own retardedness, i somehow cut it myself in clumsiness???)

 would love for someone to confirm for me

 here a picture of the cuts:






 circled in red, underneath the cable it's a straight, very deep cut in the circuit board. very deliberate, even in my own clumsiness could i make such a cut without actually wanting to


----------



## yrh0413

tempted to pry open the hood and have a peek at the inside of my CanAmp, but i don't know how to remove that knob!


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_tempted to pry open the hood and have a peek at the inside of my CanAmp, but i don't know how to remove that knob!_

 

ahh, you need a very small hex key that will loosen a nut inside that hole on the side of the knob

 it may not let go straight away, just turn the knob clockwise/anticlockwise a few times and/or gently wiggle it around while pulling outwards and it will eventually come free


----------



## dw6928

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_






 weird, i do hope burn-in will help._

 

sorry, I was unclear. I meant there is no buzzing sound when the headphones are on, as a previous poster had complained,
 not that there was no music. The Heed is streaming nothing but beautiful music every day, every way!


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_sorry, I was unclear. I meant there is no buzzing sound when the headphones are on, as a previous poster had complained,
 not that there was no music. The Heed is streaming nothing but beautiful music every day, every way!_

 

Haha sorry for the confusion, i was just telling to myself "i hope the buzz will go off after some burn-in".
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 By the way thanks a lot d-cee, for the steps to remove the knob. Will try to pry it open once i'm free.


----------



## kaushama

Ohh! D-cee you really do have butchered the CANAMP!! 






 How did you lift those pads? Applying to much pressure during desoldering?

 I am waiting for GILMORE GS-1 next week. Do you think I would be able to sell CANAMP after modding it? Otherwise I will be in trouble. Spending too much money for amps!!!


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kaushama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ohh! D-cee you really do have butchered the CANAMP!! 

 ...

 How did you lift those pads? Applying to much pressure during desoldering?

 I am waiting for GILMORE GS-1 next week. Do you think I would be able to sell CANAMP after modding it? Otherwise I will be in trouble. Spending too much money for amps!!!_

 

nah it's not those pads, theyre all quite robust actually. apart from the messy soldering that section has no problems, it's the front of the board around the opamp that is a nightmare 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in fact if that looks scary to you don't look any further!

 about selling canamp, the mods do have an appreciable benefit to sound quality, however i don't know what the demand is for modded canamps, i know for non modded ones there's people in a queue, in fact i believe people will queue up for one anyway. but it's voiding the fine 3 years warranty that may cause it to lose value.


----------



## d-cee

oh and to answer your question how i lifted it, probably leaving the iron on too long and then putting the solder sucker to force! but this could happen to any PCB, just seems that the front of the canamp is especially delicate. first project that i lifted pads on! (none from modding zhaolu/dac-ah)


----------



## yrh0413

i have this question in my head: How does the CanAmp compare with other solid state amps which offers good synergy with K701? Has anyone tried comparing it with other amps? 

 p/s: well i just want to know how good the CanAmp is, as i know mine clearly beats the hell out of my ex LD2+ and 0404 analogue output.


----------



## d-cee

well, the K701s supposedly had good synergy with the meier audio corda headfive of which i owned. however, i question the validity of that statement after hearing the heed canamp

 if the headfive is a good match, then i hate to think of how non synergystic amps sound with the K701

 unfortunately there's just too many choices out there. the Corda Aria is also another amp touted to suit the K701 well, but Spukee hasn't reported back much since receiving his canamp, but initial impressions seemed positive for heed > aria


----------



## kaushama

Yeah! When they get them then, I should just audition unmodded against GS-1. If modding depreciate its value, I will loose money just for nothing. I have already spent 50£ on parts. This GS-1 rush came to me as it can be used as preamp. That will be supplementary for my next project. My Reference RevC Mono Block GAINCLONE POWER AMP by Mauro Penasa. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 But if I feel SQ of canamp is above that of GS-1 I will keep it. The UK price for Canamp is almost 500 US$ (250£) Little lower than the US price of a used amp in the class of GS-1!! If not for long wait time I wouldn't have got this clever? idea. Heed should step up their production and distribute them evenly globally.


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kaushama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Heed should step up their production and distribute them evenly globally._

 

No fun! The CanAmp is definitely worth the long wait! If there's an abundant supply of CanAmp out there, it will be no difference with buying a Big Mac from McDonalds!


----------



## daggerlee

hey d-cee,

 my canamp was cut in those places too - I don't know why they replaced those signal traces with wire...

 I have the same issue with the ZZZ sounds... but didn't know what it was until now. Now I see if I bang my table, my heed goes up and down and causes the ZZZ sound. Strangely enough if I tap the heed itself nothing comes out. 

 I will try the trick you recommended after I get some polyprop caps to replace the ones on the board. 

 also you should clean the flux off your board! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 edit: Hmm just had a thought....if one were to tap the volume pot outs, and attach those to the Line Out RCAs on the back (of course cutting them from the board first) then wouldn't one in effect turn the Heed into a nice little preamp?


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daggerlee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have the same issue with the ZZZ sounds... but didn't know what it was until now. Now I see if I bang my table, my heed goes up and down and causes the ZZZ sound. Strangely enough if I tap the heed itself nothing comes out._

 

Since you mentioned about it again, i tried to recreate the buzz on my CanAmp again. Unfortunately, it is still there, but it is softer and hardly noticeable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think i'll opt for an easier way out. Was thinking of placing my CanAmp on a sturdy surface rather than on my table...


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_guys i wonder if anyone else has the same problem as me; my CanAmp gives out buzzes whenever i shake it. Its not that i purposely shake this little gem, but sometimes when my leg accidentally kick on the table and it sends vibrations to the CanAmp, thus making it sound "zzzz...zzzz..." I wonder is this normal or perhaps there are something lose in the CanAmp?_

 

Sorry to hear about this weird little anomaly. I'd suggest and email to Heed for tech support. Tell them you just bought yours and encountered this oddity and see what they suggest. They have been making these amps for over 3 years now (thereabouts) so I'm sure they will have some experience with something like this. I would just about bet that it is something more related to being bounced around in shipping than anything else. You'd be surprised how packages simply get tossed around in transit. When shipped over as a group, they stand a much better chance of surviving such abuse as it's a bigger box, harder to just chuck here or there, though they manage. Your skin would crawl at the bashed-in corners that I've seen on many boxes shipped to me from all of my vendors. It's a shame. Most will double box the components and I even go out and buy new shipping boxes in which to send each CanAmp with a little bit more cushion inside. Even if it's simple packing paper, wadded up. It all helps.

 Anyway - I rant. Sorry.

 Contact the good folks at Heed. I'm sure a solution is at hand. You just have to approach the right source: the manufacturer. After all, you have a 3-year warranty on your amp against manufacturing defects. Though shipping damage is something other than that, vendors generally will guarantee that your purchase will arrive in good working order. You'll get taken care of.

 PM me and let me know how that works out for you. I'm genuinely interested.


----------



## yrh0413

Thanks Dan. I'd sent an e-mail to Alpar. As reference, Alpar did sent my CanAmp with double-box, and there's sufficient cushion padding in the CanAmp's box as well. I hope it is not manufacturing defects though


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks Dan. I'd sent an e-mail to Alpar. As reference, Alpar did sent my CanAmp with double-box, and there's sufficient cushion padding in the CanAmp's box as well. I hope it is not manufacturing defects though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks for the reply. I'm sure it will get worked out. No matter what, it's important for the manufacturer to know what is going on when the amps get in customer hands. If there is something in the manufacturing process that needs to be addressed I'm sure they will take a look at it in order to avoid such matters in the future.


----------



## aerowing

With me still anxiously waiting on my turn to get the canamp, I started to look into interconnects. I'm tring to connect from ESI juli@ sound card to heed canamp to drive my akg k701. With budget of say $50-$80 per meter, can anyone give me some suggestion on which interconnect i should get that has some synergy with canamp and k701? Any suggestion is appreciated ！


----------



## aerowing

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gaso* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Man oh man...

 One thing I've changed is the IC from Canare to "The Musical Blue", and that was exactly the ticket. I've probably said this before, but I have to reiterate: K701's are very cable picky phones. You can break a good system with wrong interconnects and that was exactly the case here.

 What the CanAmp + new IC did to me was that I'm not listening to the system anymore rather than music, and to that I'm more than thankful..._

 

look like it's a secret ic nowhere to be found 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is there any easy way for one to get a pair of those "The musical blue". Gaso ?


----------



## Lad27

d-cee;2895764 said:
			
		

> i wonder if anyone else can confirm for me whether or not their traces are cut?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kaushama

That was my assumption too. Dreaded ground-loop problem! It may be still giving some ground plane problem with shielded cable, when cable is slightly moved due the shaking or jolting.


----------



## yrh0413

i would like to know, is it only me, daggerlee, and d-cee having the "buzzing" problem? I'm pretty sure its due to the grounding. I tried to recreate the problem:

 1. do not play any music
 2. place the CanAmp on the table
 3. put on your headphones
 4. gently tap on the table with your hands, increasing the strength bit by bit
 5. listen carefully

 I do notice that regardless of what position is the knob, the buzz is still there and it does not get boosted by the increased volume. And there will be no buzz if you grab your CanAmp and rock it vigorously.


----------



## RasmusseN

Did anybody attend the meet who has heard the CanAmp?


----------



## Gaso

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i would like to know, is it only me, daggerlee, and d-cee having the "buzzing" problem? I'm pretty sure its due to the grounding. I tried to recreate the problem:

 1. do not play any music
 2. place the CanAmp on the table
 3. put on your headphones
 4. gently tap on the table with your hands, increasing the strength bit by bit
 5. listen carefully

 I do notice that regardless of what position is the knob, the buzz is still there and it does not get boosted by the increased volume. And there will be no buzz if you grab your CanAmp and rock it vigorously._

 

I tested mine since our amps are obviously from same batch (mine is 230v version). No buzz here, I'm afraid


----------



## Gaso

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *aerowing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_look like it's a secret ic nowhere to be found 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is there any easy way for one to get a pair of those "The musical blue". Gaso ?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hi Aerowing! You could try to contact the seller/ distributor Ossi Wilen at kuvan@musiikin.com . The seller is located in Finland but I'm sure you can work something out.


----------



## shigzeo

my heed is just pounding trance right now. i love the bass this thing provides to my dt880. before the heed, the dt770 was my favourite trance phone, but now... the dt880 is back on top. 

 damn heed is wonderful


----------



## pludder

No buzzing here as far as I can tell.


----------



## FallenAngel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *d-cee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_don't see any transistors on the canamp, unless you're talking about the regulators (attached to the large metal heatsinks)? they're BD-139_

 

Thanks audiofil and d-cee.

 d-cee, these definitely aren't regulators, they're used as output transistors.


----------



## oqvist

nothing here either


----------



## TzeYang

weird thing about the canamp, i don't see any regulators to smoothen the voltages. Perhaps this "snubber PSU" design uses BIG BIG BIG BIG BIG caps until it smoothens the hell out of it?


----------



## FallenAngel

Does anybody have a photo of the bottom of the board, excluding d-cee's modded version?


----------



## yrh0413

hmm, i'd placed a few sheets of cotton handkerchief under my Heed. It minimizes the buzz problem; still waiting for Zsolt's reply regarding this problem of mine.


----------



## arirug

Today I ordered the Heed Canamp. So in two weeks I probably have it. I have started to read the thread once more and get a little confused about which headphones to buy. First I was very sure that I should buy only the Beyer DT990. But in one thread the Beyers where slaughtered. And some say the AKG 701 is the absolute buy. Others again Sennheiser HD650. So I guess I have to buy all three and compare theirs ability to match the Canamp.


----------



## FallenAngel

Wow arirug, there's a first in my books. I've always tried to match the amp to my headphones, not buy headphones for an amp, but to each their own


----------



## Gaso

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *arirug* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Today I ordered the Heed Canamp. So in two weeks I probably have it. I have started to read the thread once more and get a little confused about which headphones to buy. First I was very sure that I should buy only the Beyer DT990. But in one thread the Beyers where slaughtered. And some say the AKG 701 is the absolute buy. Others again Sennheiser HD650. So I guess I have to buy all three and compare theirs ability to match the Canamp._

 

That's the best way to do it, let your ears be the judge. And congrats on the purchase, I have a feeling you won't regret that...


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *arirug* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Today I ordered the Heed Canamp. So in two weeks I probably have it. I have started to read the thread once more and get a little confused about which headphones to buy. First I was very sure that I should buy only the Beyer DT990. But in one thread the Beyers where slaughtered. And some say the AKG 701 is the absolute buy. Others again Sennheiser HD650. So I guess I have to buy all three and compare theirs ability to match the Canamp._

 

Hi,

 As a "general" bit of advice, I would suggest of these three the k701s ; Their being a most detailed and balanced presentation with a beautiful slightly tipped forward midrange, with enough articulate, and textured bass when paired to the HEED to be fully enjoyable; vs deeper bass with more impact of the others. A GREAT referance quality first phone is the k701 , to experience a balanced & neutral presentation with the CanAmp; As always , IMO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good luck~


----------



## arirug

Thank you for your replies! I am so glad I found this forum! It is so interesting to read the different threads. Emailing with Alpar gave me the impression of a very honest and serviceminded man!


----------



## leener

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *arirug* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Today I ordered the Heed Canamp. So in two weeks I probably have it. I have started to read the thread once more and get a little confused about which headphones to buy. *First I was very sure that I should buy only the Beyer DT990. But in one thread the Beyers where slaughtered. * And some say the AKG 701 is the absolute buy. Others again Sennheiser HD650. So I guess I have to buy all three and compare theirs ability to match the Canamp._

 

when you see reviews like this (1) count how many _pro_ and how many _contre_ replies there were (2) try to understand which replies felt more plausible to you (3) try to choose something - you have to begin somehow.

 i have 990 '05 + Heed = LOVE it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 though i'm seriously thinking to give 650 a try...as one more cans...

 what cans are for you? - only you can answer but Heed is awesome amp, that is for sure


----------



## SoapSeller

Someone know an online store that can ship the Heed to Israel?


----------



## Superpelic

I have a Heed canamp since today.
 Probably only happens to me, the amp itself makes a slight buzzing sound.
 I don't mean buzzing/hissing with headphones, I mean the amp itself.
 Tried everything, cd player plugged in/out, headphone in/out.
 The buzzing starts after 10 seconds warming up.

 Anyone else with this problem ?
 Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## d-cee

haha i'm not allowed to email heed for support anymore =S (self imposed punishment)

 maybe one of the other guys experiencing buzzing sound can find out and post the answer in this thread


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *arirug* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thank you for your replies! I am so glad I found this forum! It is so interesting to read the different threads. Emailing with Alpar gave me the impression of a very honest and serviceminded man!_

 

Getting the CanAmp is my first overseas purchase, and it was a very pleasant and wonderful experience. Alpar is a marvelous person!


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SoapSeller* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Someone know an online store that can ship the Heed to Israel?_

 

Try contact Alpar directly.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Superpelic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a Heed canamp since today.
 Probably only happens to me, the amp itself makes a slight buzzing sound.
 I don't mean buzzing/hissing with headphones, I mean the amp itself.
 Tried everything, cd player plugged in/out, headphone in/out.
 The buzzing starts after 10 seconds warming up.

 Anyone else with this problem ?
 Thanks for the help in advance._

 

Mine has buzzes too but only occurs when the CanAmp receives vibrations. By the way do you hear buzzes through your headphones?


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SoapSeller* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Someone know an online store that can ship the Heed to Israel?_

 

no distributors in Israel, best to contact alpar @ heed directly - http://www.heedaudio.hu/en/contact.html
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Superpelic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a Heed canamp since today.
 Probably only happens to me, the amp itself makes a slight buzzing sound.
 I don't mean buzzing/hissing with headphones, I mean the amp itself.
 Tried everything, cd player plugged in/out, headphone in/out.
 The buzzing starts after 10 seconds warming up.

 Anyone else with this problem ?
 Thanks for the help in advance._

 

that doesn't sound good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sounds possibly like the transformer...

 so you can hear buzzing coming from inside the amp even with headphones unplugged?


----------



## Morph201

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Superpelic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a Heed canamp since today.
 Probably only happens to me, the amp itself makes a slight buzzing sound.
 I don't mean buzzing/hissing with headphones, I mean the amp itself.
 Tried everything, cd player plugged in/out, headphone in/out.
 The buzzing starts after 10 seconds warming up.

 Anyone else with this problem ?
 Thanks for the help in advance._

 

I wouldn't light a match near that if I were you!


----------



## Superpelic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *d-cee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_no distributors in Israel, best to contact alpar @ heed directly - http://www.heedaudio.hu/en/contact.html

 that doesn't sound good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sounds possibly like the transformer...

 so you can hear buzzing coming from inside the amp even with headphones unplugged?_

 

Yes, everything unplugged, the amp itself makes a buzzing sound...like a electronic flycatcher...
 I hear it even with my level of tinnitus.


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Superpelic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, everything unplugged, the amp itself makes a buzzing sound...like a electronic flycatcher...
 I hear it even with my level of tinnitus._

 

i'd be keeping that thing switched off!

 hmm is it the right voltage for your region? otherwise i'd contact whoever you purchased it from asap...


----------



## Superpelic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *d-cee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i'd be keeping that thing switched off!

 hmm is it the right voltage for your region? otherwise i'd contact whoever you purchased it from asap..._

 


 Ow crap! Voltage level is ok, I live in Belgium and bought one for the European market.
 Just did 350 km (from Belgium to Germany), to get this thing...


----------



## daggerlee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Superpelic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a Heed canamp since today.
 Probably only happens to me, the amp itself makes a slight buzzing sound.
 I don't mean buzzing/hissing with headphones, I mean the amp itself.
 Tried everything, cd player plugged in/out, headphone in/out.
 The buzzing starts after 10 seconds warming up.

 Anyone else with this problem ?
 Thanks for the help in advance._

 

Yes mine buzzes too, I noticed that when I tried using the Heed at home, which is much quieter than my dorm. Try loosening the screws connecting the case to the chassis, if you have the right hex nut - it'll reduce it substantially. I don't think it's anything to worry about.


----------



## oqvist

but then you shouldn´t have it? I have none of that on my Heed.


----------



## Lad27

Sounds like transformer core is vibrating. Used to be common problem with EI shaped cores, not sure what kind is fitted in CanAmp - most likely torroid.


----------



## vo328

I was really hoping to hear this amp at HeadFest but it was not to be found anywhere.


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does anybody have a photo of the bottom of the board, excluding d-cee's modded version?_

 

anyone? i'm sending my CanAmp to a friend of mine for modding but he needs to trace the circuit before he can order the parts for me. And i don't know how to pry open mine (and i scared i cannot assemble them back together!)


----------



## FallenAngel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_anyone? i'm sending my CanAmp to a friend of mine for modding but he needs to trace the circuit before he can order the parts for me. And i don't know how to pry open mine (and i scared i cannot assemble them back together!)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That would definitely be appreciated to have a nice photo of it so I can find out what's going on in that thing.

 For now it looks like an opamp (standard CMOY circuit) with a BD139 transistor buffer running in Class-A off an UNREGULATED power supply.


----------



## leener

new heed owners, no news? no first impressions, no initial comparisons? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 share your experience with us, pls.


----------



## Gaso

Frankly I've been too busy just enjoying the music. Impressions and comparisons seem pointless because the setup just seems to sound... right. I guess my message is that I'm content now


----------



## Murugesh

I'm evaluating Heed CanAmp for the past two weeks. I'm going to take some more time to put down my impression about this amp.


----------



## leener

murugesh, i see you use 650 with heed, can you tell something about this duo - i'm seriously thinking to try more "neutral" phones as one more pair of cans. 
 i always use both EQ and Aphex 204 (meaning that i always try to tailor the sound to my personal needs... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) and sometimes it feels like i have to "fight" not only not the best possible recording but cans' signature also. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hence the need for may be more neutral cans.
 thnx in advance


----------



## dw6928

I found the 650/Heed pairing quite good but needed additional umph in the bass lines and a bit more clarity in the mid range. I was never really sure where this issue came from: the headphones or the amp. What solved it was a Zumobius cable (or others, depending on your preferences).Once I recabled the 650s the pairing was dynamic and lush all at once, which is a beautiful thing to behold.


----------



## piper78

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leener* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_new heed owners, no news? no first impressions, no initial comparisons? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 share your experience with us, pls. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm anxiously awaiting my CanAmp hopefully to arrive later this week


----------



## leener

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I found the 650/Heed pairing quite good but needed additional umph in the bass lines and a bit more clarity in the mid range. I was never really sure where this issue came from: the headphones or the amp. What solved it was a Zumobius cable (or others, depending on your preferences).Once I recabled the 650s the pairing was dynamic and lush all at once, which is a beautiful thing to behold._

 

thanks a lot for sharing your experience, opinions like this make one prepared to expect things.
 "...depending on your preferences..." - what you mean by this, what are the optoins? 
 heed is rather "warm" amp but as it is still SS amp it seems to me logical to try to warm it even more, what do you think? if so what cable updates would work in that direction? or what updates would do what? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thnx again


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leener* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_new heed owners, no news? no first impressions, no initial comparisons? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 share your experience with us, pls. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I've been running my CanAmp 24/7 for the past week. Initial impression: piercing highs, but its gone for good now. I don't hear any improvements after the 200 hours burn-in. 

 In fact i wrote a brief review on my blog: http://yrh0413.net/blog/?p=181. Its not a professional review though. As for comparisons, it beats my 0404 analogue output, my ex LD2+, and the Zhaolu discreet headamp module. Going to send my CanAmp for modding in 2 weeks time (will change all caps to Silmic IIs, probably might involve some drilling).

 By the way, can any kind CanAmp owners send me the unmodded circuit picture? I will be very grateful as i don't know how to open my CanAmp and i need to trace the circuit to get the proper parts


----------



## leener

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've been running my CanAmp 24/7 for the past week. Initial impression: piercing highs, but its gone for good now. I don't hear any improvements after the 200 hours burn-in. 

 In fact i wrote a brief review on my blog: http://yrh0413.net/blog/?p=181. Its not a professional review though. As for comparisons, it beats my 0404 analogue output, my ex LD2+, and the Zhaolu discreet headamp module. Going to send my CanAmp for modding in 2 weeks time (will change all caps to Silmic IIs, probably might involve some drilling).

 By the way, can any kind CanAmp owners send me the unmodded circuit picture? I will be very grateful as i don't know how to open my CanAmp and i need to trace the circuit to get the proper parts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 


 nice review, yrh0413 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 you say: "Currently I’m listening at 12 o’clock volume position", i must say you have "strong" head - usually i don't go further than 9h30 !!! and only for few minutes


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leener* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_nice review, yrh0413 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 you say: "Currently I’m listening at 12 o’clock volume position", i must say you have "strong" head - usually i don't go further than 9h30 !!! and only for few minutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Lolz, its because i set the volume at -20dB on my fb2k. -20dB is 1/3 of the max volume. If i max out the volume on my fb2k, my 0404 will have clipping issues.


----------



## oqvist

I run my AKG 240 at three oclock lol. Man are they hard driven. I run my 750 at 3 oclock. My 750 is already burned in so I am saving them a bit. Also saving my Elite PRO running from my Audigy 2. Anyway I should soon be at the 200h though I kind of lost count of the days lol.

 Otherwise yeah you have to be careful with the volume. It´s easy to ge numb ears lol.


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_anyone? i'm sending my CanAmp to a friend of mine for modding but he needs to trace the circuit before he can order the parts for me. And i don't know how to pry open mine (and i scared i cannot assemble them back together!)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hi Guys!

 I just have to bring up the obvious... but you guys know your 3 year warranty is out the window as soon as you start changing things inside these amps, right?

 Not being confrontational. It's just important to me that in your excitement, this detail is not overlooked.

 Modding stuff can reap great results. Sometimes, it's hit and miss until you land on the right combination of goodies that help to get the sound the way you like it. 

 One clear advantage is that there are fellow head-fiers that have gone through the learning curve; the hit and miss of it all and have come up with results that they like and I've seen how they have made this info available to the rest of the group. Pretty cool! 
 All just part of the fun of it being a hobby. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Happy listening!


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I found the 650/Heed pairing quite good but needed additional umph in the bass lines and a bit more clarity in the mid range. I was never really sure where this issue came from: the headphones or the amp. What solved it was a Zumobius cable (or others, depending on your preferences).Once I recabled the 650s the pairing was dynamic and lush all at once, which is a beautiful thing to behold._

 

I will add that in addition to system synergy and burn in there is equipment warm up. In other words when you turn any piece of electronic equipment let it achieve it "normal" operating temperature before doing any critical listening. IMO this can be anywhere from 20 minutes to 45 minutes. I use 30 minutes as a happy medium. Best of luck.


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...
 By the way, can any kind CanAmp owners send me the unmodded circuit picture? I will be very grateful as i don't know how to open my CanAmp and i need to trace the circuit to get the proper parts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

so you need to know what parts are in the stock canamp?


----------



## user18

Mine picks up a ton of line noise from the wall outlet. The electric plug is two-pronged connected to an adapter. The adapter was also two-pronged. I tried switching it with a three-pronged w/ a ground, but it didn't make any difference. Hooking it up in the house, I get a lot of line noise; hooking it, in the garage, it's dead silent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm probably going to try using it at work. Hopefully, it will have no problems there.


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *user18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mine picks up a ton of line noise from the wall outlet. The electric plug is two-pronged connected to an adapter. The adapter was also two-pronged. I tried switching it with a three-pronged w/ a ground, but it didn't make any difference. Hooking it up in the house, I get a lot of line noise; hooking it, in the garage, it's dead silent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm probably going to try using it at work. Hopefully, it will have no problems there._

 

Sorry to hear it's so bad in your house. You might try this: http://psaudio.com/products/noiseharvester.asp
 I do not carry them, but I know their products to be the real deal. Does not hurt that they have a money back guarantee either. Check them out. Very good products.


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Blackbird Audio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi Guys!

 I just have to bring up the obvious... but you guys know your 3 year warranty is out the window as soon as you start changing things inside these amps, right?





 Happy listening!_

 

Dan, i'm not really bothered with the 3-years warranty. If anything bad happens, it will cost me 50% of the price of my CanAmp to send it back to Alpar to and fro! If there's a local distributor in my country, for sure i'll treasure and honor the warranty. 

 I guess it will be alright if i just swap the generic parts to better ones?


----------



## leener

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I will add that in addition to system synergy and burn in there is equipment warm up. In other words when you turn any piece of electronic equipment let it achieve it "normal" operating temperature before doing any critical listening. IMO this can be anywhere from 20 minutes to 45 minutes. I use 30 minutes as a happy medium. Best of luck._

 

yeah, i've noticed the same - no earlier than at 15 min mark there is first sign of different sound...


----------



## d-cee

i just dropped a couple of AD843s on a browndog adaptor and installed her in the canamp. had to put a DIP-8 socket in between the browndog and the DIP-8 already soldered on to the board so as to boost the height of the browndog as it was touching the caps at the front of the amp. I don't imagine the effect on sound quality is that detrimental, though I felt it was better than using short runs of wire between the legs and socket 

 first of all, it works! yay \o/ it could be that the extra capacitance in the modded canamp has the sufficient voltage/current to power these hungry opamps (earlier reports indicated that a stock wouldn't adequately feed them)

 secondly, they sound heavenly. going from the AD823 > DY2000 > AD843 has been a very natural and successive progression. as you can probably see, i lean towards the analog devices house sound, with each step being a good improvement over the previous

 I feel the jump between the AD823 > DY2000 is probably greater than between the DY2000 > AD843 however there are some things that the AD843s do so well such as crystalline, untarnished highs that don't display a hint of sibilance, and fast, deep and tight bass that going back to the AD823 or any burr brown opamp leaves me in great want

 so far my favourite opamp


----------



## yrh0413

is there anyone who mods their CanAmp and at the end they still prefer the NE5532?


----------



## d-cee

ah also forgot to mention that the greatest jump was between the NE5532 > AD823

 also, the loud pop that happens when i switch off my canamp now is no longer as violent or thumpy with the AD843s in there. I am assuming because they're power hungrier the power bump when the amp is switched off isn't as detrimental


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *d-cee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ah also forgot to mention that the greatest jump was between the NE5532 > AD823

 also, the loud pop that happens when i switch off my canamp now is no longer as violent or thumpy with the AD843s in there. I am assuming because they're power hungrier the power bump when the amp is switched off isn't as detrimental_

 

I'm still of the opinion to leave the amp on all the time. This way you don't have to wait for it to get to operating temperature, where it will sound its best. When you're ready, it's ready for you!

 Just turn the volume all the way down and/or unplug the cans in case of something big getting on the line such as a lightning strike, so you don't loose the cans too. There are good after market power filters that will offer spike protection for such an apllication. Some even have insurance to replace your devices should they get damaged by a spike when using their products.
 Just listen to be sure they don't restrict the amp's current draw when you run it with one of them.


----------



## rhymesgalore

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Blackbird Audio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm still of the opinion to leave the amp on all the time. This way you don't have to wait for it to get to operating temperature, where it will sound its best. When you're ready, it's ready for you!_

 

And you waste energy by that....


----------



## dw6928

I would imagine the amp/kw usage would be pennies.


----------



## rhymesgalore

Yes of course, but for me it's not about the money, but the environment, global warming, you know......

 Of course one would think, why would my one little amp make a difference, but then there's 6 billion other people on the planet, who could think like this. It's the small things that add up, and become an issue.

 For example: Here in Germany we could put down* one big nuclear power plant*, if no one would let his TV run in stand by mode....


----------



## yrh0413

1. 16v 4700uF Jamicon caps
 planned replacement: Nichicon FX 10,000uF 16V 

 2. 35v 100uF Jamicon caps
 planned replacement: 100uF Elna Silmic II

 3. 63v 10uF Jamicon caps
 planned replacement: 10uF Elna Silmic II

 Questions:
 1. Will the Nichicon FX series be an overkill? How is it if i get the Elna Slimic II 4,700uF 16V instead?
 2. What's the minimum voltage rating required for caps 2 & 3?


----------



## daggerlee

d-cee, the large power thump you get when you turn it on and off is related to the DC offset.

 as I have noted time and time again the NE5532 produces very high levels of DC offset, around 30-35 mA (the DIY community considers 20 mA to be the absolute maximum safestl evel, although other people say 50 mA is the limit)

 since the new opamps you use have much lower DC offset the thump will be lower.

 yrh, I'd go for some cheaper caps for the 10,000 ones, as those are power supply caps and not directly in the signal path it won't matter too much...also try getting 25 or 35V caps, those will help.


----------



## yrh0413

thanks daggerlee, 

 these are my proposed mods:
 - 16v 4700uF Jamicon caps replaced 10,000uF 35V Panasonic TSHA Al electrolytic cap
 - 35v 100uF Jamicon caps replaced by 100uF Elna Silmic II
 - 63v 10uF Jamicon caps replaced by 10uF Elna Silmic II
 - IN4002 diodes replaced by MUR820
 - socketed IC

 some other questions:
 1. daggerlee you said i should get 25V/35V caps, but do i need to match the voltage value of the stock caps? The 10uF Jamicons are 63V according to d-cee's modding list.
 2. Why no one uses the MUR820 as is is superior to the UF4002, acording to the spec sheet?


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rhymesgalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And you waste energy by that...._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would imagine the amp/kw usage would be pennies._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rhymesgalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes of course, but for me it's not about the money, but the environment, global warming, you know......

 Of course one would think, why would my one little amp make a difference, but then there's 6 billion other people on the planet, who could think like this. It's the small things that add up, and become an issue.

 For example: Here in Germany we could put down* one big nuclear power plant*, if no one would let his TV run in stand by mode...._

 

So noted and yes, a very responsible approach. 
 Still.... I'll trade a little driving, even an opportunity to drive flat out on the Autobahn, for an amp that is warmed up and ready to listen to anyday.
 Well... maybe not... lol


----------



## arirug

I am waiting for my Canamp. It should be assemled by the next week. I bought the Beyerdynamic DT990 on ebay today (new), and I also managed to get a pair of AKG 701 with about 200 hours use on the same place. Now I only need a pair of sennheiser HD650. I already have a pair of Grado SR225 and Beyerdynamic DT831. I really look forward to find out which combination suits me best.


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Blackbird Audio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So noted and yes, a very responsible approach. 
 Still.... I'll trade a little driving, even an opportunity to drive flat out on the Autobahn, for an amp that is warmed up and ready to listen to anyday.
 Well... maybe not... lol_

 







 There are 3 things which stay on since the day i got them: the refrigerator, my personal computer, and my headphone amp. My CanAmp has been running for 2 weeks on 24/7. 

 psst... i'm giving it an endurance test!


----------



## dw6928

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rhymesgalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes of course, but for me it's not about the money, but the environment, global warming, you know......

 Of course one would think, why would my one little amp make a difference, but then there's 6 billion other people on the planet, who could think like this. It's the small things that add up, and become an issue.

 For example: Here in Germany we could put down* one big nuclear power plant*, if no one would let his TV run in stand by mode...._

 

excellent point and I will not leave my Heed on.


----------



## oqvist

Why leave your computer on? That if anything shows on your power bill 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 I don´t have a car so I think I can keep burning my Heed in for a while longer


----------



## dw6928

there is a school of thought that believes that there is much less wear and tear on your hard drive if you leave it running as opposed to the wear caused by start up and shut down. this happens to be a large group that believes this.


----------



## procreate

Hey Wayne,

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_there is a school of thought that believes that there is much less wear and tear on your hard drive if you leave it running as opposed to the wear caused by start up and shut down. this happens to be a large group that believes this._

 

I agree. But how do you keep it running, though? Most drives spin down automatically if not in use.


----------



## kaushama

Keeping electronic items always on is thought to prolong their life. When you switch on them there is significant current draw and transients through components till they equilibrate to stable status. Though this can be few seconds, it is known to stress up the components and more you subject parts to this huge stress lesser will be the life span. So it is well known the electronic gear have better life, when they are switched on always. 
 But this can be counter-productive if one does not use proper power conditioning in the power supply and not to forget the effect on environment.


----------



## dw6928

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *procreate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey Wayne,



 I agree. But how do you keep it running, though? Most drives spin down automatically if not in use._

 

Hey Charles, I think this school finds spinning down is still less stressful than completely off.


----------



## oqvist

the school is not to let your harddrive go in stand by mode after 30 minutes then spin up again. Of course hard drives is more healty in off mode. So it doesn´t make sense let them run 8 hours a night or something it shortens the life time of the harddrives for sure.

 What you really never should do though is to switch off your computer and then switch it on before the harddrives have stopped spinning. Of course it don´t kill them instantly but not good in the long run


----------



## dw6928

well thanks, I have learned a great deal about hard drives. I appreciate it.


----------



## DennyL

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_there is a school of thought that believes that there is much less wear and tear on your hard drive if you leave it running as opposed to the wear caused by start up and shut down. this happens to be a large group that believes this._

 

It is true, than many people believed this, but times change. If you listen to or watch almost any news bulletin or read a news paper you will learn that the planet is in crisis due to global warming. For example, in Australia people are limited to using 180 litres of water a day and if there is no rain in the next six to eight weeks, irrigation will be banned and crops and animals will die and farmers will go bankrupt. In the UK this April will turn out to be 3 deg warmer than the historical average. We all have a duty to do whatever we can to reduce our energy consumption. Who here on Head-fi believes that the sound quality of their system or the longevity of their hard drive is more important than saving the planet for future generations?


----------



## dw6928

certainly not I.


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daggerlee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_d-cee, the large power thump you get when you turn it on and off is related to the DC offset.

 as I have noted time and time again the NE5532 produces very high levels of DC offset, around 30-35 mA (the DIY community considers 20 mA to be the absolute maximum safestl evel, although other people say 50 mA is the limit)

 since the new opamps you use have much lower DC offset the thump will be lower...._

 

actually the thump never happened with the NE5532 that i can recall, it did happen with the AD823 and DY2000 though, which both measured well below 20mv of offset iirc. haven't yet measured the offset in the AD843s, will do eventually
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_1. 16v 4700uF Jamicon caps
 planned replacement: Nichicon FX 10,000uF 16V 

 2. 35v 100uF Jamicon caps
 planned replacement: 100uF Elna Silmic II

 3. 63v 10uF Jamicon caps
 planned replacement: 10uF Elna Silmic II

 Questions:
 1. Will the Nichicon FX series be an overkill? How is it if i get the Elna Slimic II 4,700uF 16V instead?
 2. What's the minimum voltage rating required for caps 2 & 3?_

 

i'd replace all caps with new ones at least rated as high as what's in there now. with the big power caps, you can probably try fitting in 22,000uF 16v caps would work


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *d-cee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i'd replace all caps with new ones at least rated as high as what's in there now. with the big power caps, you can probably try fitting in 22,000uF 16v caps would work_

 

d-cee, is this list ok?
 (2) Panasonic TSHA Al electrolytic cap,10000uF 16V
 (2) Elna Silmic II 10uF 25V
 (2) Elna Silmic II 100uF 35V
(4) Rectifier diode,MUR820 8A 200V
 (4) Rectifier diode,UF4002 1A 100V
 (6) PHE426 radial polyprop cap,470nF 250Vdc 

 Questions:
 Quoted in red: Which is better? The MUR820s are slightly more expensive than the UF4002. From the specification sheet it seems that the 820s have faster recovery time than the UF4002s.

 I notice there are 7 white film caps on the stock board, but why is everyone replacing 6 out of 7? In your mod list i notice you swapped 6 470nF polypropylene (which white film cap that you didn't swap out?)

 Thanks!


----------



## oqvist

Lenny you are talking about a totally different thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

 This thread is about the Heed Canamp not global warming.


----------



## dw6928

Well it kind of took this turn with the suggestion of leaving the Heed amp on 24 hours a day and the potential waste of energy. Perhaps back on topic is a good idea; what a great amp! how is that.


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_d-cee, is this list ok?
 (2) Panasonic TSHA Al electrolytic cap,10000uF 16V
 (2) Elna Silmic II 10uF 25V
 (2) Elna Silmic II 100uF 35V
(4) Rectifier diode,MUR820 8A 200V
 (4) Rectifier diode,UF4002 1A 100V
 (6) PHE426 radial polyprop cap,470nF 250Vdc 

 Questions:
 Quoted in red: Which is better? The MUR820s are slightly more expensive than the UF4002. From the specification sheet it seems that the 820s have faster recovery time than the UF4002s.

 I notice there are 7 white film caps on the stock board, but why is everyone replacing 6 out of 7? In your mod list i notice you swapped 6 470nF polypropylene (which white film cap that you didn't swap out?)

 Thanks!_

 

i'm not sure about the diodes to be honest, if it has faster recovery time i imagine that is the better if all else being equal. but i am not too familiar with diodes and how their specs affect the sound.

 as for your choice in polyprop caps, theyre the same as the ones i use, however they are huge! and are a pain in the ***** to install, all of mine are mounted under the board and in various locations further down the track than in their original holes, i strongly suggest getting smaller caps.

 i replaced all the film caps on my canamp with these polyprops

 the rest of the caps looks fine but i still reckon you should get 22,000uF/16v or 10,000uF/35v caps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nothing like overkill

 edit: oh and don't forget about the DIP-8 socket and some browndogs for easy opamp rolling!


----------



## jeremiah

Hi guys, I've been away for quite a while, been busy with work and all. Managed to wire the funds to Alpar just now, hopefully my CanAmp can be shipped out soon, can't wait can't wait!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh yeah, in the meantime, does anybody have suggestions for good cables? I need a stereo-mini to RCA for connecting my sound card to the amp,oh yeah, are these called "interconnects"? (Yes, me is Noob)

 I'll be going with output from an Auzen X-Meridian to CanAmp then k701 if that information is any helpful (which I doubt is,haha). Any particular cable that would work well to connect my soundcard to the amp? I heard a saying that a bad interconnect can jeopordize the whole system! Talk about the weakest link...hehe. I hope that's not true, at least for me, cause I certainly have no idea what is good! Heard about Canare and something Musical Bluey thing and all, well, i'm all ears now so throw out your best!


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *d-cee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i'm not sure about the diodes to be honest, if it has faster recovery time i imagine that is the better if all else being equal. but i am not too familiar with diodes and how their specs affect the sound.

 as for your choice in polyprop caps, theyre the same as the ones i use, however they are huge! and are a pain in the ***** to install, all of mine are mounted under the board and in various locations further down the track than in their original holes, i strongly suggest getting smaller caps.

 i replaced all the film caps on my canamp with these polyprops

 the rest of the caps looks fine but i still reckon you should get 22,000uF/16v or 10,000uF/35v caps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nothing like overkill

 edit: oh and don't forget about the DIP-8 socket and some browndogs for easy opamp rolling!_

 

Haha the dip8 socket will definitely be there, no worries! I'm still reluctant to swap the film caps as i don't think they will bring much effect to the sound. I'd checked RS and they state that the 22k uF 35V are 50mm tall, not sure whether they will fit (not going to take the risk as the 22k uF cost more than USD10 a piece). Lolz i didn't know i listed the wrong caps in the list above; it should be 10,000uF 35V instead of 16V.

 As for the polypropylenes, i cannot order smaller values due to budget constrains. Its not a wise choice to order 6 different polyprops with different values in a packet of 10! Buy 60 polyprops and use 6? Lolz! 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jeremiah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi guys, I've been away for quite a while, been busy with work and all. Managed to wire the funds to Alpar just now, hopefully my CanAmp can be shipped out soon, can't wait can't wait!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh yeah, in the meantime, does anybody have suggestions for good cables? I need a stereo-mini to RCA for connecting my sound card to the amp,oh yeah, are these called "interconnects"? (Yes, me is Noob)

 I'll be going with output from an Auzen X-Meridian to CanAmp then k701 if that information is any helpful (which I doubt is,haha). Any particular cable that would work well to connect my soundcard to the amp? I heard a saying that a bad interconnect can jeopordize the whole system! Talk about the weakest link...hehe. I hope that's not true, at least for me, cause I certainly have no idea what is good! Heard about Canare and something Musical Bluey thing and all, well, i'm all ears now so throw out your best!_

 

Congrats friend! I'm using Canare L-4E6S with Canare F-10 RCA plugs from my 0404 PCI. It does sounds decent but i'm going to upgrade to 1212m very soon. Do keep us updated on your purchase progress ya!


----------



## arirug

I bought the chord ichord: 

http://www.avreview.co.uk/review/rev...20311234140416


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pinkfloyd* 
_Never go under with cap voltage rating.... ok to go higher but only up to the next voltage rating (with an electrolytic) Best thing to do is measure the voltage across the existing caps (probe across the pads with your voltmeter set on the DC scale) If it's 26V then go with 35V not 25V if it's less than 25V then go with 25V caps._

 

anyone knows what are the voltage ratings for the 10uF and 100uF caps? Thanks in advance


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Blackbird Audio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm still of the opinion to leave the amp on all the time. This way you don't have to wait for it to get to operating temperature, where it will sound its best. When you're ready, it's ready for you!

 Just turn the volume all the way down and/or unplug the cans in case of something big getting on the line such as a lightning strike, so you don't loose the cans too. There are good after market power filters that will offer spike protection for such an apllication. Some even have insurance to replace your devices should they get damaged by a spike when using their products.
 Just listen to be sure they don't restrict the amp's current draw when you run it with one of them._

 

thanks dan, i do usually leave it on after work > bed time for the above reason but switch it off between sleep and work hours. i do feel that the sound is stabilised after a half hour or so of warm up time
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daggerlee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_d-cee, the large power thump you get when you turn it on and off is related to the DC offset.

 as I have noted time and time again the NE5532 produces very high levels of DC offset, around 30-35 mA (the DIY community considers 20 mA to be the absolute maximum safestl evel, although other people say 50 mA is the limit)

 since the new opamps you use have much lower DC offset the thump will be lower..._

 

just measured the offsets from my AD823, DY2000 and AD843s they all have negligable offsets at the headphone out. all coming in at <3mV with the AD843s being closest to zero with measured offsets of like 0.5mV at the worst of times (floats between 0.1-0.3mV usually) which is surprisingly good considering some of the numbers that come out of my DAC's RCA outputs.
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_anyone knows what are the voltage ratings for the 10uF and 100uF caps? Thanks in advance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'll pop her open and measure that for you when i get the chance


----------



## yrh0413

thanks in advance d-cee!


----------



## Canuck57

I have about 100 hours of burn-in so far on my Heed. I've listened so far with Beyer DT990s and AKG 340s and I'm very pleased. There's solid bass, smooth mids and crystal clear extended highs. There's also a great spaciousness/airiness to the music


----------



## dw6928

please don't judge your Heed at this point of 100 hours. I found minimal improvements at 100 hours; at 200-250 was a whole new ball game. Sometimes, even now, 9 months later,
 it seems to get richer and more lucid. What a great amp for
 the purchase price!


----------



## yrh0413

i don't find any drastic improvements though. My CanAmp is hitting 200 hours but it sounds the same to me. Maybe i've been listening to it for too long...

 My K701 stays on my head for almost 15 hours everyday @.@"


----------



## Hi-Finthen

No No... It gets better, night and day and doubleheader baseball games better, really...

 You haven't been turning it on and off, have you? It's better not to even touch the switch, really...

 Only running it 15 hrs a day? Maybe that has something to do with it then...

 I know mine keeps getting better and even better... But, unfortunately for comparisons sake so does my Mapletree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Enjoy~


----------



## oqvist

?? so it´s not as good running 15 hours one day and 9 the other instead of 24 hours straight? How can that matter?


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No No... It gets better, night and day and doubleheader baseball games better, really...

 You haven't been turning it on and off, have you? It's better not to even touch the switch, really...

 Only running it 15 hrs a day? Maybe that has something to do with it then...

 I know mine keeps getting better and even better... But, unfortunately for comparisons sake so does my Mapletree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy~_

 

My CanAmp stayed on since the first day i got her. I only listens to my headphones for 15 hours a day, because i do not wear them to sleep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe the CanAmp does improves day by day but i'm not aware of the changes.


----------



## jeremiah

Quote:


 Congrats friend! I'm using Canare L-4E6S with Canare F-10 RCA plugs from my 0404 PCI. It does sounds decent but i'm going to upgrade to 1212m very soon. Do keep us updated on your purchase progress ya! 
 

@yrh0413

 Hey there yrh0413, thanks for the congrats and suggestions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Canare L-4E6S and Canare F-10 RCA are plugs? Does that mean I have to make the cable manually? Do they have any pre-made Y-cables that are good as well?

 Wow 1212m, that's an EMU card I pressume? Should be great! Yeah sure, will let you know about da Canamp soon my friend!


----------



## yrh0413

L-4E6S is Canare Starquad cable, the F-10 are RCA plugs. And yes, you need to build the cable yourself, or ask a friend to do it.


----------



## dw6928

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My CanAmp stayed on since the first day i got her. I only listens to my headphones for 15 hours a day, because i do not wear them to sleep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe the CanAmp does improves day by day but i'm not aware of the changes._

 

how long have you burned in your 701s?


----------



## Morph201

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No No... It gets better, night and day and doubleheader baseball games better, really...

 You haven't been turning it on and off, have you? It's better not to even touch the switch, really...

 Only running it 15 hrs a day? Maybe that has something to do with it then...

 I know mine keeps getting better and even better... But, unfortunately for comparisons sake so does my Mapletree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy~_


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_how long have you burned in your 701s?_

 

My K701 will have 1626 hours of burn-in on April 30th, 12:00pm local time.


----------



## Nigel

Hi,

 Anyone know what current the CanAmp uses on idle? Switched on with the volume turned right down? I've been leaving mine on 24/7 lately but just wondering what kind of current she would be using, then we can work out the watts. 

 Also, mine buzzes if you tap it hard.

 Anyone listened with the case lid off? Take the case lid off & tap it & listen to it ring. Maybe it needs some kind of damping or maybe this is a contributing fact to the excellent Heed equation.

 Nigel


----------



## spukee

Hmmm. I don't get any buzzing at all when mine's tapped. No matter how hard.

 I noticed the buzzing on d-cee's but I thought it was because of the modifications.

 QC issues?


----------



## oqvist

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My K701 will have 1626 hours of burn-in on April 30th, 12:00pm local time._

 

how on earth do you keep count lol.


----------



## dw6928

perhaps a running use clock attached to the Heed? Have to get me one for all of my ridiculous burn in projects.


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oqvist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_how on earth do you keep count lol._

 

Easy. I'm using my PC as source, and I never off my computer. Fb2k runs in the background whenever my PC is on and my K701 is connected to the amp. The K701 will be disconnected whenever my girlfriend wants to watch movies on my PC as we use our speakers for movies.

 So everyday at 12pm i'll just add [24H - movie time] to the total burn-in time. And NO, i don't keep a logbook or a clock


----------



## Darkestred

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Easy. I'm using my PC as source, and I never off my computer. Fb2k runs in the background whenever my PC is on and my K701 is connected to the amp. The K701 will be disconnected whenever my girlfriend wants to watch movies on my PC as we use our speakers for movies.

 So everyday at 12pm i'll just add [24H - movie time] to the total burn-in time. And NO, i don't keep a logbook or a clock
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Thats impressive, you've kept your computer on for nearly 80 days?


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Darkestred* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thats impressive, you've kept your computer on for nearly 80 days?_

 

I bought my K701 on January 23rd, 2007. If it was burnt-in for 24/7 it would be 2300+ hours (97 days) by now instead of 1650 hours. I do off my computer, especially when i'm outstation or enjoying a long holiday. By the way, i'm still anticipating for the "magical 2000 hour mark" lolz!


----------



## Morph201

2000 hr mark? LOL, what's supposed to happen?


----------



## jeremiah

After 2000 hours of burn-in the k701s turn into k801s. Haha, just kidding, sorry to interupt, couldn't help myself. After formatting my computer I lost my playback log time on Foobar2000, sob sob..Well, doesn't matter, as long as the headphones keep getting better I'm not complaining 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks yrh0413 for the cable recommendation, I will check to see if they have it in my local audio shops.


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Morph201* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_2000 hr mark? LOL, what's supposed to happen?_

 

The Ancients say 





> "when a K701 hits the 2000 hour mark
> the sun will rise from the west,
> donkeys will jump over the moon,
> chickens will fly in a formation,
> and the air will be polluted with fairy dust..."


Lolz, gotcha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I read a review saying that the K701 will sound different at the 1000 and 2000 hour mark. Bah! I'm pretty sure mine will still sound the same, like what happened at the 1000 hour... 

 Unless i woke up in the middle of the night and heard "Hee-Haaww Hee-Haaww" above me.


----------



## Morph201

Are you serious!? There's a 2000 milestone? I've heard the soundstage is supposed to increase by a country mile after 1000, did you notice that?


----------



## Gaso

Somebody shout if you find a plugin for Winamp that logs the total play time, I've been searching for one for ages..


----------



## yrh0413

Well i only have a pair of headphones with me (the K701), and i listen to it almost 15 hours everyday. I can easily tell the improvements of the K701 after 24 hours compared to a fresh-out-of-the-box K701. I guess my ears got used to the K701 sound already. 

 As for the soundstage, i do notice it went narrower around 300~500 hour mark. Then it expands back to normal ever since. 1000 hours, 1500 hours, all sounds the same, or similar to me. But now my K701 is tastier with the CanAmp, that's for sure.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

The Ancients say 
 "when a K701 hits the 2000 hour mark
 the sun will rise from the west, 
 donkeys will jump over the moon, 
 chickens will fly in a formation,
 and the air will be polluted with fairy dust..."

 I think Wayne only impied this when driven by the Heed CanAmp...I keed Wayne, I keed, I keed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 However, I'll add this new bit of startling revelation with my CanAmp / k701s pairing , is their MASSIVE scaling up of presentation realized with the addition of my new source, the MHDT NOS DAC....

 Room - wide , 3 dimentional soundstaging as well as deeper and textured highly articulated lower frequencys; As well as equally greater resolution across all the frequency ranges. Vs my Sony ce595 SACD player and more so even against my SB3 alalogue outs the latter case was to be expected perhaps , however no sloutch in its own right in terms of dynamics to its presentation ... However, I am truely amazed at what it is I am hearing now all things being otherwise equal other than the DAC...

 Point being, the Heed CanAmp does in fact scale up terrifically well and IS not the bottleneck in most systems until the hyper high end of investment in sources are entertained perhaps.

 There is hidden potential to be realized with the k701s as well as the CanAmp and especially their pairing in a system . Their source is where to look to invest in a balanced system maximising the potential of this wonderful pairing IME 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 /Returns to the pleasing punishment of burn-in endurance


----------



## oqvist

sounds expensive lol


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oqvist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_sounds expensive lol_

 

Retail -

 SB3 versitility & preformance w lossless files, on screen interface low jitter fixed b/rate digital outs, remote @ usd249

 MHDT NOS DAC @ usd350

 Satisfaction of peak musical experiences and potential of other components realized - PRICELESS


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Retail -

 SB3 versitility & preformance w lossless files, on screen interface low jitter fixed b/rate digital outs, remote @ usd249

 MHDT NOS DAC @ usd350

 Satisfaction of peak musical experiences and potential of other components realized - PRICELESS 




_

 

Hi Hi

 Which MHDT DAC did you get? I'm using a Constantine at the moment. It has a very different sound from my Zhao D2, which has sparkling highs and a more pronounced gutsy bass. What were you using before?






 btw, what is *I Keed*? I looked it up on the internet and it said:

_1. One of serveral trademark sayings of Triumph the Insult Comic Dog as seen on "Late Night with Conan O'Brien"

 2. A song / music video by Triumph the Insult Comic Dog

 Why did Michael Jackson get food poisoning?...Cause he ate a nine year old wiener! I KEED..I KEED_

 Is this what you're referring to?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 USG


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Whats up, up

 So, you did all that research on the internet on the trivial and didn't look into my profile to find out which DAC I'm using?

 Ask Jude why he writes, "I keed, I keed", although I believe it's phonetically obvious in line with being humorous ...

 Zhao D2... Upgraded or are you running it stock? Didn't they have problems with that piece? Glad you like it. Why did you buy the MHDT?

 What was I using as source before the DAC was added you ask? Again both my sig. and profile has the answer. But I'll spoon feed it to you. Sources Sony ce595 & SB3 , never used another outboard DAC before this MHDT.

 Yep, I'm aware a great many DACs are known to be aggressive with sharper edges and perhaps further extended highs especially in this price range well suited to the HD-650 perhaps. More grunt in the bass you say... Well that's great for you then, I suppose with the 880s, isn't the Dac Ah a better match there for you especially controling their high freq . 

 My goal was to achieve higher resolution and realistic presentation of cymbals as well as lower bass articulation all while keeping the presentation nonfatiguing . True to these goals and from what I researched the MHDT achieves all this while truely sounding more like an analogue source than a digitized one. Your preferance asside, would you agree?

 BTW, you don't have a Heed or k701s...You just stoping in to take issue with syntax & discuss DACs preformance with different headphones you use, or are you looking to stretch your amp inventory for some reason?


----------



## fallen dragon

Total new guy here but I've read about a squillion pages about this amp, I'm in the UK, where can I actually get one? (rather then ringing named dealers and getting the 'what?' or 'you've got to be joking, how about X?' which is all I have got so far)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mail order would be good too, as I'm a lazy so and so and cant be bothered to drive a couple of hundred miles...

 Cans would be AKG K340's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Either that or I buy a Rega...

 Best
 Graham


----------



## Morph201

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fallen dragon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Total new guy here but I've read about a squillion pages about this amp, I'm in the UK, where can I actually get one? (rather then ringing named dealers and getting the 'what?' or 'you've got to be joking, how about X?' which is all I have got so far)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mail order would be good too, as I'm a lazy so and so and cant be bothered to drive a couple of hundred miles...

 Cans would be AKG K340's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Either that or I buy a Rega...

 Best
 Graham_

 

Rega!!


----------



## El Cucuy

Hi Graham and welcome!

 You might want to check out the distributor in the UK. They will tell you where your closest dealer is located and I'm sure, if there is no one within a reasonable drive, one of them will gladly ship one to your doorstep. Check here:

 United Kingdom

 TSOURCE
 the loft studio 
 9 knowles hill road 
 newton abbot 
 devon 
 TQ12 2PH
 Tel.: 01803 226104
 Fax: 01803 226109
 mobile: 07966 039730
 eMail: robert@tsource.co.uk
 Web: www.tsource.co.uk

 Contact: Robert Hay

 Good luck with that!

 Dan

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fallen dragon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Total new guy here but I've read about a squillion pages about this amp, I'm in the UK, where can I actually get one? (rather then ringing named dealers and getting the 'what?' or 'you've got to be joking, how about X?' which is all I have got so far)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Mail order would be good too, as I'm a lazy so and so and cant be bothered to drive a couple of hundred miles...

 Cans would be AKG K340's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Either that or I buy a Rega...

 Best
 Graham_


----------



## El Cucuy

Rega builds some nice electronics as well. Hard to loose either way!

 Dan

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fallen dragon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Total new guy here but I've read about a squillion pages about this amp, I'm in the UK, where can I actually get one? (rather then ringing named dealers and getting the 'what?' or 'you've got to be joking, how about X?' which is all I have got so far)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mail order would be good too, as I'm a lazy so and so and cant be bothered to drive a couple of hundred miles...

 Cans would be AKG K340's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Either that or I buy a Rega...

 Best
 Graham_


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Whats up, up

 So, you did all that research on the internet on the trivial and didn't look into my profile to find out which DAC I'm using?

 Ask Jude why he writes, "I keed, I keed", although I believe it's phonetically obvious in line with being humorous ...

 Zhao D2... Upgraded or are you running it stock? Didn't they have problems with that piece? Glad you like it. Why did you buy the MHDT?_

 

Hi-ho Hi

 Should have checked out your profile..... lol ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Zhao was modified by Eddie Woo before the big ruckus about useless components ... he changed some op amps, upgraded the caps to blackgates and added the discrete headphone amp. It was part of his standard web site upgrade. Never was aware of any problems with it though, and chose it over my DAC-AH. Did you hear anything negative about the D2 model?

 I don't know if you've been to many meets, but going to a meet is an extremely dangerous thing to do. I ordered the Constantine right after the NY meet because of a comment Jahn made... _that the Zhao was all full of air and space and sparkle and bass, just like an upsampling DAC and that he preferred his more earthy NOS DAC. _ I already knew what a stock DAC-AH sounded like, and felt the Zhao sounded better, so I picked up a Constantine to check out another version of the NOS sound.

 At the same meet, I listened to Towert7's computer>Constantine>GS-1 rig with my DT880s and liked what I heard, so I had a pretty good idea what the Constantine was going to sound like from my computer when my GS-1 arrived. The GS-1 purchase came about after I mentioned that I had to turn Towert7's amp up around 3:00 to hear it. Justin sent me a PM explaining how he sets the gain and that it was set that way to get a more usable range on the volume control. He also said that the backlog on GS-1s would be over in one week..... and Bamm, one week later I had a new GS-1 to play with.

 Now more bad news.... When I first set up the GS-1 it was connected via a loop out of my M^3 and sounded lousy... not at all how I remembered it from the meet. I discussed it with a few people, among whom was Asr who directed me to a post about "loop outs" by JustinW himself. The GS-1 is apparently extremely sensitive to its source and even though they should be, not all loop outs are the same and the M^3 loop out was somehow either diminishing the signal enough to be detected by the GS-1and throw off its sound signature, or the Constantine didn't have enough oomph left on the third split to power all 3 amps. A direct connection to the DAC and everything was back the way it should have been. But that's not the bad news. While I was discussing the sound signature problem with some fellow headfiers, it was suggested that I might like the sound signature of an HR-2 better. That was a real bummer, because I had listened to Ray's HR-2 at three meets and liked it alot but wanted to try a GS-1 first...... the bad news is that I transfered the funds to my paypal account and as soon as I'm done fiddling around with this set up, an HR-2 will be on its way for some serious comparison testing.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What made you decide to get a Constantine?

*I Keed*, is I'm kidding???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 USG


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Still confused? I suppose humor just doesn't transpose well, however the post and context it was used in assumes the tone of humor is understood... Reread that post maybe, but maybe you just won't "get it"...

 Lots of material here to digest. It makes my head spin with questions, but it would be all WAAY OT for this thread for us to persue and of unlikely relativity to the readers. 

 Let me just conclude, that outboard DACs (in general) will add a great deal to the presentation of the music heard in both quality and quanity of the lowest freq especially, as well as resolution throughout the freq. spectrum with the 701s and Heed which speaks well to their scaling up with better signals from better sources.

 That seems like an obvious statement but the degree and intensity of difference was remarkable in my experience, and I thought it was important for readers to appreciate. Again, the increase in dynamic swings and this effect on creating a 3D soundstage speaks to the potential of both the CanAmp and the k701s lying untaped if less than "Better" sources are downstream. No kidding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi-ho Hi

 Should have checked out your profile..... lol ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Zhao was modified by Eddie Woo before the big ruckus about useless components ... he changed some op amps, upgraded the caps to blackgates and added the discrete headphone amp. It was part of his standard web site upgrade. Never was aware of any problems with it though, and chose it over my DAC-AH. Did you hear anything negative about the D2 model?

 I don't know if you've been to many meets, but going to a meet is an extremely dangerous thing to do. I ordered the Constantine right after the NY meet because of a comment Jahn made... that the Zhao was all full of air and space and sparkle and bass, just like an upsampling DAC and that he preferred his more earthy NOS DAC.  I already knew what a stock DAC-AH sounded like, and felt the Zhao sounded better, so I picked up a Constantine to check out another version of the NOS sound.

 At the same meet, I listened to Towert7's computer>Constantine>GS-1 rig with my DT880s and liked what I heard, so I had a pretty good idea what the Constantine was going to sound like from my computer when my GS-1 arrived. The GS-1 purchase came about after I mentioned that I had to turn Towert7's amp up around 3:00 to hear it. Justin sent me a PM explaining how he sets the gain and that it was set that way to get a more usable range on the volume control. He also said that the backlog on GS-1s would be over in one week..... and Bamm, one week later I had a new GS-1 to play with.

 Now more bad news.... When I first set up the GS-1 it was connected via a loop out of my M^3 and sounded lousy... not at all how I remembered it from the meet. I discussed it with a few people, among whom was Asr who directed me to a post about "loop outs" by JustinW himself. The GS-1 is apparently extremely sensitive to its source and even though they should be, not all loop outs are the same and the M^3 loop out was somehow either diminishing the signal enough to be detected by the GS-1and throw off its sound signature, or the Constantine didn't have enough oomph left on the third split to power all 3 amps. A direct connection to the DAC and everything was back the way it should have been. But that's not the bad news. While I was discussing the sound signature problem with some fellow headfiers, it was suggested that I might like the sound signature of an HR-2 better. That was a real bummer, because I had listened to Ray's HR-2 at three meets and liked it alot but wanted to try a GS-1 first...... the bad news is that I transfered the funds to my paypal account and as soon as I'm done fiddling around with this set up, an HR-2 will be on its way for some serious comparison testing.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What made you decide to get a Constantine?

*I Keed*, is I'm kidding???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 USG_


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...
 However, I'll add this new bit of startling revelation with my CanAmp / k701s pairing , is their MASSIVE scaling up of presentation realized with the addition of my new source, the MHDT NOS DAC
 ..._

 

i agree

 got the Oritek discrete Zhaolu and by jove with the canamp and K701 is one of the best sonic experience I've ever encountered

 i am scared for my wallet, but either Ori's mod is excellent value (it is) + the heed's scalabilty (it does) and the K701's sound sig do it all for me because I am not really feeling diminishing returns here, and I've spent so much money I'd hoped the diminishing returns would kick my face back into sanity

 oh well... i don't know what to upgrade next ??? this forum will be the death of me


----------



## dw6928

d-cee, instead of being consumed with your next upgrade, and considering the Heed/701 already on hand, perhaps you might want to sit back and concentrate on listening to your music for a while. i found it to be most rewarding.


----------



## Morph201

Very wise words! Heed them well d-cee (haha, pun intended of course!)....

 It's ALWAYS about the music!!!


----------



## d-cee

I will take heed!

 I guess I ought to take a break ey, things are going pretty good right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 edit: all of a sudden the itch to go balanced has slowly began to consume me


----------



## yrh0413

lolz i'm still in search of the best source for my CanAmp and K701. Currently listed are (from cheapest to most expensive) EMU 1212m, Lite DAC-AH, Monica II 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One problem is that i cannot listen to them before i make my purchase. Bummer.


----------



## dw6928

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *d-cee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I will take heed!

 I guess I ought to take a break ey, things are going pretty good right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 edit: all of a sudden the itch to go balanced has slowly began to consume me_

 

As is well documented in these forums, the "sudden itch" to 
 upgrade/change our components can wreak havoc on the pure enjoyment of the music. It is a dangerous game.


----------



## fallen dragon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Blackbird Audio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Rega builds some nice electronics as well. Hard to loose either way!

 Dan_

 

No reply from the distributors (again) so Rega it is! Anyway I love my Rega Planet 2000 and I can even get the EAR mail order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the replies guys

 Graham UK


----------



## dw6928

Did I read correctly, some posts ago, that it is prudent to leave the Heed on for 20-30 minutes before use? Is this necessary in a solid state amp? Tubes I can understand; perhaps I am in the dark about the circuit board/resistor technology.


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did I read correctly, some posts ago, that it is prudent to leave the Heed on for 20-30 minutes before use? Is this necessary in a solid state amp? Tubes I can understand; perhaps I am in the dark about the circuit board/resistor technology._

 

The CanAmp has a Class A output stage, so it performs best after reaching an optimal running temperature.


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fallen dragon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No reply from the distributors (again) so Rega it is! Anyway I love my Rega Planet 2000 and I can even get the EAR mail order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Graham, if you haven't already pulled the trigger on the Rega, you might contact Tony at Needles & Spins, who sells the CanAmp via mail order in the UK.

 Although Rega make many fine products (and I've owned a few in the past), the Ear, while useful enough within the confines of their range, is, IMO, not one of their finest efforts. I had one for a few weeks about three years ago but I ended up returning it once I discovered that it wasn't terribly better than the headphone-out on my NAD 314 integrated.

 Having owned a CanAmp since January, I'm confident that it is in another class altogether to my recollection of the Rega...unless the Ear has been substantially upgraded in the interim.


----------



## dw6928

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The CanAmp has a Class A output stage, so it performs best after reaching an optimal running temperature._

 

and that temperature is achieved after how many minutes?


----------



## Lad27

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *d-cee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_..
 ...i'm not sure about the diodes to be honest, if it has faster recovery time i imagine that is the better if all else being equal. but i am not too familiar with diodes and how their specs affect the sound.
_

 

Here is quote about diodes (sourced from Burson Audio website):

 To take your upgrade a step further, replace the diode rectifier bridge with "soft" recovery FREDs (fast recovery epitaxial diodes) or Schottky diodes. These fast-action diodes have what is known as soft recovery. What that means is that when the voltage across them changes polarity, causing them to go from forward- to reverse-biased, the plot of current versus time slopes smoothly back toward zero current, rather than overshooting the zero axis and wobbling briefly around it, or "ringing." Basically, the lack of ringing means less noise.

 Buy replacement diodes with higher amperage ratings than the original ones. The original diodes are designed to tolerate high-peak surge currents, which occur when the power-supply capacitors are charging (and don't forget, you added more capacitance!). Chances are, your replacement diodes aren't designed for high current surges; in my case, replacing the specced 1-ampere 600-volt diodes with the same value FREDs smoked them. So I used 4-A 600-V diodes and they worked fine.

 You may have to be a bit creative with the installation of these replacements, because diodes with this increased rating are usually only available in a TO-220 type package instead of the original DO-41 package. Note that the TO-220 package has a metal tab at the top; this tab is generally connected to the cathode and should therefore be insulated with heat-shrink tubing to avoid any shock hazard.

 Again, be very, very careful of the orientation of these diodes. By putting a faster, soft-recovery rectifier in the power supply, you will allow the power supply to respond more rapidly to the demands of the downstream circuitry with less switching noise. "

 Cheers,

 Lad


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_and that temperature is achieved after how many minutes?_

 

not sure to honest, where i live it takes about 30 minutes for the case to be warmish to touch

 from when i operate the unit with the case opened, it takes about 15 minutes for the power resistors to be warm/hot to touch and a little less for the heatsinks on the transistors to also be hot. the transformer also gets a little warm but does so after about 5 minutes

 these are my observations anyway...
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lad27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here is quote about diodes (sourced from Burson Audio website):

 To take your upgrade a step further, replace the diode rectifier bridge with "soft" recovery FREDs (fast recovery epitaxial diodes) or Schottky diodes. These fast-action diodes have what is known as soft recovery. What that means is that when the voltage across them changes polarity, causing them to go from forward- to reverse-biased, the plot of current versus time slopes smoothly back toward zero current, rather than overshooting the zero axis and wobbling briefly around it, or "ringing." Basically, the lack of ringing means less noise.

 Buy replacement diodes with higher amperage ratings than the original ones. The original diodes are designed to tolerate high-peak surge currents, which occur when the power-supply capacitors are charging (and don't forget, you added more capacitance!). Chances are, your replacement diodes aren't designed for high current surges; in my case, replacing the specced 1-ampere 600-volt diodes with the same value FREDs smoked them. So I used 4-A 600-V diodes and they worked fine.

 You may have to be a bit creative with the installation of these replacements, because diodes with this increased rating are usually only available in a TO-220 type package instead of the original DO-41 package. Note that the TO-220 package has a metal tab at the top; this tab is generally connected to the cathode and should therefore be insulated with heat-shrink tubing to avoid any shock hazard.

 Again, be very, very careful of the orientation of these diodes. By putting a faster, soft-recovery rectifier in the power supply, you will allow the power supply to respond more rapidly to the demands of the downstream circuitry with less switching noise. "

 Cheers,

 Lad_

 

thanks lad! much appreciate it =D


----------



## leftnose

Just got my shipment notification from Dan. Should be here next Monday (long transit time from CA to Chicago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just got my shipment notification from Dan. Should be here next Monday (long transit time from CA to Chicago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_

 

... *


----------



## El Cucuy

They really do exist! This is how I started my (Tues) morning...





 Got most all of them out but regular business and crazy phones got in the way. Just a few left for tomorrow.
 Hang in there guys.

 LOL

 This is what my room looked like before they got here:






 Dan


----------



## shigzeo

Speaking of which, I have posted in FS forums that mine is for sale or trade. I am moving to a suitscase and unable even to take a laptop with me. I will leave in July so if you have interest until then, please pm me. Sad to say goodbye but the sacrifice for a newer life is worth it! cheers.


----------



## yrh0413

Dan you've a lot of decent equipments. 

 p/s: Do you notice there's a small empty space at the middle rack, bottom tier? Just under the tube amp with 3 chrome knobs? I heard one of the CanAmps is screaming "Dan! Put me there!"


----------



## leftnose

I should note that I am not at all unhappy with Dan's service. He has been one of the most attentive vendors I have worked with in a long time. I would do business with him again in a heartbeat.

 I knew what I was getting when I paid for ground shipping from CA to IL. I was just lamenting the fact that it would be another week until I got my Heed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I guess I shouldn't have been so cheap!


----------



## dw6928

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Blackbird Audio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They really do exist! This is how I started my (Tues) morning...





 Got most all of them out but regular business and crazy phones got in the way. Just a few left for tomorrow.
 Hang in there guys.

 LOL

 This is what my room looked like before they got here:






 Dan_

 

who might the artist be of the paintings on the wall, Dan?


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_who might the artist be of the paintings on the wall, Dan?_

 


 Hi Wayne, 

 Left:
 Sentinal Rock (30 x 40) 1992 B&W Silver Gelatin print by Philipp Scholz Rittermann

 Center:
 Rooftops and Palms (46 x 46) Acrylic on canvas by Gabe Kreiswirth

 Right: White Rock on Dark Rock (30 x 40) 1994 B&W Silver Gelatin print by Philipp Scholz Rittermann.

 Philipp is showing at San Diego's Museum of Natural History in Balboa Park. For a preview, click http://www.rittermann.com/clientproj.../index.html#11

 Far Right: Hummm... That's a copy. 
 The original was done by Jose Esteban Martinez from Zacatecas, Mexico in 1988. It was used on the cover of Rickie Lee Jones' Flying Cowboys LP and from my copy of that LP, it just always "spoke" to me. So I made my own (with credit to the artist). I rendered it with Prismacolor pencils (very buttery consistency as they are a wax suspended pigment "lead") on 180Lb cold pressed water color paper 22 x 30.

 From my website www.blackbirdaudio.com there is a link around the bottom left of the page to "friendly links". There are links in there to different venues for live music, museums in our area and websites that belong to friends of mine. Pop by some time and check them out.

 Thanks for asking.

 Dan


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 Dan you've a lot of decent equipments. 

 p/s: Do you notice there's a small empty space at the middle rack, bottom tier? Just under the tube amp with 3 chrome knobs? I heard one of the CanAmps is screaming "Dan! Put me there!"_

 

yeah... I noticed... I still can't give myself one yet though. There is still not enough to go around but we're getting there. They appear to be getting a little better with the shipments so I think I may actually be able to have some surplus CanAmps from the next order.


----------



## fallen dragon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Graham, if you haven't already pulled the trigger on the Rega, you might contact Tony at Needles & Spins, who sells the CanAmp via mail order in the UK.

 Although Rega make many fine products (and I've owned a few in the past), the Ear, while useful enough within the confines of their range, is, IMO, not one of their finest efforts. I had one for a few weeks about three years ago but I ended up returning it once I discovered that it wasn't terribly better than the headphone-out on my NAD 314 integrated.

 Having owned a CanAmp since January, I'm confident that it is in another class altogether to my recollection of the Rega...unless the Ear has been substantially upgraded in the interim._

 

THANK you!! I knew there was some reason why I kept holding back on the Rega. Sometimes there are suspiciously many for sale on E bay too... I shall order a Canamp soon as I get back home week after next - can't wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks, really appreciate it
 Graham


----------



## piper78

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Blackbird Audio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi Wayne, 

 Left:
 Sentinal Rock (30 x 40) 1992 B&W Silver Gelatin print by Philipp Scholz Rittermann

 Center:
 Rooftops and Palms (46 x 46) Acrylic on canvas by Gabe Kreiswirth

 Right: White Rock on Dark Rock (30 x 40) 1994 B&W Silver Gelatin print by Philipp Scholz Rittermann.

 Philipp is showing at San Diego's Museum of Natural History in Balboa Park. For a preview, click http://www.rittermann.com/clientproj.../index.html#11

 Far Right: Hummm... That's a copy. 
 The original was done by Jose Esteban Martinez from Zacatecas, Mexico in 1988. It was used on the cover of Rickie Lee Jones' Flying Cowboys LP and from my copy of that LP, it just always "spoke" to me. So I made my own (with credit to the artist). I rendered it with Prismacolor pencils (very buttery consistency as they are a wax suspended pigment "lead") on 180Lb cold pressed water color paper 22 x 30.

 From my website www.blackbirdaudio.com there is a link around the bottom left of the page to "friendly links". There are links in there to different venues for live music, museums in our area and websites that belong to friends of mine. Pop by some time and check them out.

 Thanks for asking.

 Dan_

 

Hi Dan,

 Looking forward to getting my CanAmp real soon, hopefully today or tomorrow, got your confirmation email the other day.

 I noticed your appreciation for the fine arts, I'm hoping to get back to more painting for myself once some work and home projects get finished.


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *piper78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi Dan,

 Looking forward to getting my CanAmp real soon, hopefully today or tomorrow, got your confirmation email the other day.

 I noticed your appreciation for the fine arts, I'm hoping to get back to more painting for myself once some work and home projects get finished._

 

Yeah, thanks!... Work and home projects can really tend to stifle creativity. At some point you'll reach "critical mass" and HAVE to make something. I get that way a lot.

 It's funny that art is something that many of us throw away quite readily at an early age. You look at the kid's work next to you and bewildered, figure "I must not be good at this" and step away from it - when in reality the other kid might have just been more accomplished. 

 I think creating art is essential to One's wholeness. It's something that certainly has been with me since an early age. 
 I always feel very good when I've knocked something out that has been rolling around in my noggin, be it fine arts, doodling or making music. People need to slow down a little and create a little - or a lot. It's good for you and easy to pick up, even as we get older. It's all in the doing.

 It's on account of all of the above, that I feel a certain obligation to promote it on my site.


 Ah, but I rant... sorry guys.


----------



## piper78

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Blackbird Audio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, thanks!... Work and home projects can really tend to stifle creativity. At some point you'll reach "critical mass" and HAVE to make something. I get that way a lot.

 It's funny that art is something that many of us throw away quite readily at an early age. You look at the kid's work next to you and bewildered, figure "I must not me good at this" and step away from it - when in reality the other kid might have just been more accomplished. 

 I think creating art is essential to One's wholeness. It's something that certainly has been with me since an early age. 
 I always feel very good when I've knocked something out that has been rolling around in my noggin, be it fine arts, doodling or making music. People need to slow down a little and create a little - or a lot. It's good for you and easy to pick up, even as we get older. It's all in the doing.

 It's on account of all of the above, that I feel a certain obligation to promote it on my site.


 Ah, but I rant... sorry guys._

 

A little ranting won't hurt anyone, but I agree, the creative process is essential to one's being. Music and art have always been my love, and while I work professionally as an artist I absolutely need music to help feed the creative process.

 Improving the listening experience especially in a work environment helps all the better, and that's where Heed plays a role in attaining audio bliss.


----------



## greggf

As a painter and a writer, I appreciate the above posts.

 It also makes me look kindly upon the Heed, based upon the company it keeps!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 =Gregg Fedchak=


----------



## Asr

So many posts, so few pictures. What do you say, time for pics?


----------



## Hi-Finthen

YAY...Got her in!!!

 Open her up for the full photo shoot, I'd be interested in the internals....

 Won't be long till we hear your review hopefully 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TIA


----------



## El Cucuy

Yeah! Way to go!

 Enjoy the amp!


----------



## Asr

Ok I'll take more pics of the internals tomorrow.

 It's a good thing I'm not reviewing this amp for StereoMojo, otherwise I wouldn't be able to say anything about it right now. I'm still going to withhold my impressions anyway, good things come to those who wait! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Major kudos to Dan btw, fantastic guy to deal with folks! He's one reason alone to buy the CanAmp! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've started a feedback thread for him too, the new owners should go over and post!


----------



## yrh0413

Asr is it possible for you to post some pics on the underneath of the circuit board? 

 TIA


----------



## Asr

I'll try to go for pics tonight when I get home from work.

*CANAMP - INITIAL IMPRESSIONS - 0 HOURS*

 So I started listening last night. Fresh out of the box and all that. Plugged in my main ICs, the Silver Res Analog (not exactly finding the Audioquest Python as good as I hoped but that's barely used so I'm burning it in as well).

 First, the good part. It's a nice amp out of the box. Good clarity, deep strong bass, good soundstage width.

 Now the bad. I was expecting something much better than this based on all the raving - saying it competed with GS-1, better than all other solid-states up to $1K, etc. In its present state, it does not compete with GS-1 IMO. Soundstage depth was so lacking it was immediately obvious. It also sounded less transparent on the source signal, with an emphasis on low bass, and there's a funny sinkhole on the upper treble. There was also a strange recession on the upper mids that reduced the power of female vocals that effectively negated what the K701 sound natively does for them.

 Articulation and attack weren't anything to write about either. For something that's been said to be a "giant killer," I was really disappointed. It's not _deficient_ in this area, but I'm very used to the GS-1 at this point, and it pales next to the GS-1. Notes did not sound like they were emanating from empty space. Hopefully burn-in rectifies this.

 There was also a quality about the sound that made it feel suffocating, as if the air was being sucked out of the image. Again, this pales compared to the GS-1 which excels at this and provides plenty of air & breathing room, as much as is being given by the source.

 To summarize, I'm not very impressed at the initial state of the amp. We'll see what 16 hours of burn-in does when I get home from work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It does already sound more transparent than the Gilmore Lite v2 w/ DPS though, with fewer alterations on the signal. I don't presently have my Gilmore Lite stack though, I sent it out yesterday as part of Loaner #4, so direct comparisons will be made when the amp returns home.

A disclaimer for those who might get the impression that I have a bias for the GS-1: I don't. There are indeed some sonic flaws I find with the GS-1, which is the reason I have the GS-X (presently unlistened to though, but that will soon change). The GS-1 is simply currently the only amp I've heard/own that's exceedingly transparent and clear with unmatched soundstage width _and_ depth, acting as a literal window into the sound of the source, a quality I haven't yet found with other amps. I may also be alone (or at least in the company of very few) in the opinion that a solid-state amp should not be inflecting its own sound on the input signal - when I sit down to listen, I want to be able to hear the _source_, with the amp getting out of the way as completely as possible.


----------



## Morph201

Very interesting viewpoint.. Not in unison with the 1,000 page Heed thread. Hmmm, I wonder has anyone else experienced this at 0 hours with their Heed?





 Most people claim it packs a big whallop at 200+ hours (???)... 

 Hmmm...inquiring minds, want to know!


----------



## piper78

I received mine last night and was only able to listen for a short time, about an hour. First off, I'm no audio expert, but I know what I heard, and from my experience right out the door I was very much pleased and impressed.

 I had planned to bring it to work and listen all day, but in my haste I brought everything except the cable to connect to my source ! *DOH !!!*

 I guess I'll have to wait until tonight, but as I said, I'm liking what I hear so far.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Not at all unexpected Asr....

 This is not at all to devalue what it is the Heed does do very well inline with its price especially when compared by a listener use to the GS-1 or GS-X...

 Looking forward to more pointed criticism....

 As well as pointedly defining its strenths...

 I'm not at all disappointed in your fair assessments.

 T&TIA


----------



## Gaso

I remember I was very dismayed too when I listened to my Heed first time fresh out of the box. I gave quite unflattering first impressions, but after few hours of burn in and mating the amp with another set of ICs I was sold. (I went to a live concert while the amp was settling in, perhaps that contributed to resetting my brain :F). I ditched the tunes I had been listening with my old amp and dug out those that I couldn't enjoy with it and that's where I noticed Canamps strengths. The point I fell in love with this amp was when I remarked that I was listening to the _music_ instead of an amp with strengths and weaknesses.


----------



## Morph201




----------



## Asr

*FURTHER IMPRESSIONS - 18 HOURS*

 No pics of the insides yet, sorry. Too tired after a busy week at work. Will get to that some other time this weekend.

 I think I might want to preface this update by saying that I'm probably one of very few on Head-Fi that want to hear the sonic virtues of a _source_ more than what might come from the amp. I read this forum constantly and it appears that most people here expect and want an amp to either alter their source's sound, or cover up its sonic flaws, or add something to the sound. Incidentally, most such people don't listen to CD players. Nothing against people who listen like that, just saying I'm not one of them.

 That said, if these early signs are a slight indication of what's to come, the CanAmp may much more likely be for that camp, rather than the camp that I come from.

 I'm saying this because the CanAmp is a fine amp - aside from a few sonic mis-steps right now, for the most part, I can say without reservation it's worth its price tag.

 With that part out of the way, I'm afraid this update is going to reflect even more negatively on the CanAmp. The GS-1 doesn't cost _that_ much more than the CanAmp relatively speaking, but its sound is so much more accomplished, and its sonic virtues instantly recognizeable and appreciated when switching between the two. The scope of the soundstage is so much clearer, wider, and deeper in comparison, and imaging is so pin-point. Not that these are attributes of the amp necessarily, as it's supposed to amplify only what it's receiving - more specifically, the GS-1 has the ability to more realistically portray soundstage being derived at the source level. It also effortlessly reveals layers upon layers, and gives them breathing space between each other. And layers within the mix are cleanly placed, with so much focus that there's vibrancy. The CanAmp is not at this level or even half the level yet - I'm not getting a sense it's reaching into space, picking out layers, and making them clear and focused so you can track them by ear if you so choose.

 The CanAmp's positioning within the soundstage is also not very exact, as if it has the inability to track positioning.

 Also compared with the GS-1, there's a lack of finesse and refinement - it's a bit more brash, more forward-sounding. An assertive quality to it, whereas the GS-1 has something more of a passive quality.

 Finally, the CanAmp is not catching the richness, timbre, or texture of instruments that the GS-1 effortlessly retrieves off my Arcam CD73. It actually sounds like it's neutering the sound from the Arcam in comparison. With the GS-1, there's a deep alluring sense of body and texture - scraping, slips, brushing - if those are there, the GS-1 makes it come across. The CanAmp is presently not fully getting these details.

 Burn-in to continue...


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Asr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The GS-1 doesn't cost that much more than the CanAmp relatively speaking..._

 

From Headamp's website it seems that the GS-1 is 2x the price of CanAmp...


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_From Headamp's website it seems that the GS-1 is 2x the price of CanAmp...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 



 LOL.... Yes......

 Also, I think I read this or a quite similarly worded review comparing the GS-1 vs another amp, which cost 2X the GS-1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All kidding aside, this is just what I wanted to know with regards to the Heed and how exactly it does stack up against amps which cost more and what is is it is lacking in that regard.

 Nicely done Asr, I thank you sir....


----------



## jules650

Thanks Asr; it's always nice to have well-written reviews. Looking forward to reading your further impressions. I'm curious to find out more on how the Heed stacks up against other amps.


----------



## El Cucuy

Why, thank you Gregg!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *greggf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As a painter and a writer, I appreciate the above posts.

 It also makes me look kindly upon the Heed, based upon the company it keeps!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 =Gregg Fedchak=_


----------



## oqvist

Thanks for the reviews ASR. though I don´t really understand head fi lingo I maybe understood some parts at least lol.


----------



## jp11801

the can amp is a great amp for the money and in the sub $500 category shares top honors with the ECSS IMHO but in no way is it better than some of the higher end SS amps out there. I'd take a used dynahi over the can amp any day.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the can amp is a great amp for the money and in the sub $500 category shares top honors with the ECSS IMHO but in no way is it better than some of the higher end SS amps out there. I'd take a used dynahi over the can amp any day._

 

Well, now you do seem to have heard quite a few DIY amps then. Perhaps would you please share your opinion of the Heed vs. a Pimenta w/steps P.S. perhaps?

 Didn't I just see two used Dynahi in the F/S subforums for $650-$750.... Or perhaps they were dynalos(SP?)

 TIA


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, now you do seem to have heard quite a few DIY amps then. Perhaps would you please share your opinion of the Heed vs. a Pimenta w/steps P.S. perhaps?

 Didn't I just see two used Dynahi in the F/S subforums for $650-$750.... Or perhaps they were dynalos(SP?)

 TIA_

 

I do understand that the CanAmp uses very little components and built on an old topology, and certainly i would like to know how it fairs with DIY amps like pimeta, PPA, PPAv2, m3 etc.


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, now you do seem to have heard quite a few DIY amps then. Perhaps would you please share your opinion of the Heed vs. a Pimenta w/steps P.S. perhaps?

 Didn't I just see two used Dynahi in the F/S subforums for $650-$750.... Or perhaps they were dynalos(SP?)

 TIA_

 

I'm not sure where you got I had heard many DIY amps, I have heard some but not a pimeta.... I do stand by the can amp being great at the price point but not a giant killer in any away. BTW there is no shame in being a great performer in a price category.
 They were dynahi's in the forum recently.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm not sure where you got I had heard many DIY amps, I have heard some but not a pimeta.... I do stand by the can amp being great at the price point but not a giant killer in any away. BTW there is no shame in being a great performer in a price category.
 They were dynahi's in the forum recently._

 

Thaks for the quick reply,

 Honestly, I'm just trying to get a firm handle on where exactly the CanAmp fits into the widest spectrum of amplifiers available based upon opinions of the experienced...

 Thanks for the valuable imput in this regard


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I do understand that the CanAmp uses very little components and built on an old topology, and certainly i would like to know how it fairs with DIY amps like pimeta, PPA, PPAv2, m3 etc._

 

Hi yrh0413

 I had a chance to compare my Heed 












 to my *M^3 / tread*, using HD650s and DT880s

 in this set up 






 and found the sound to be consistent with Asr’s review, before, during and after the “run in” period. 

 The M^3 is a very good amp, but until you do a direct one to one comparison, it’s hard to tell just how good the M^3 really is.

 I have since sold my Heed and replaced it with a GS-1.

 USG


----------



## piper78

ASR,

 I must say, your unbiased review of the CanAmp is to the point and concise, and I appreciate that. It also shows me what a trained ear can distinguish and how much more I need to learn in order to grow.

 I'm still a newbie to the audiophile world, but the essential gist I'm getting from this thread is that for the "money", the CanAmp is an exceptional mid-priced SS amp, and obviously has a very strong following.

 Truthfully, I have never heard the GS-1 and from what I've read I would most definitely earmark it as an option for a home amp. One of the pluses for me with the CanAmp was it's portability, it's small enough for me to take to work and back with easy setup.

 Nice review.


----------



## Morph201

Very informative review.. and I'm glad there's a different angle on this thread. Going from a simple CMOY to a Heed would seem like you just walked through the gates of heaven. But, coming from the viewpoint of someone who's heard higher end gear the writing becomes more factual. From the information presented initially, the Heed semed like a great option, at its price point. But, with a lot of the hyperbole from the FOTM, it started becoming bigger than life, the "giant killer" and all objectivity flew out the window. Thanks ASR for bringing things back into perspective! Perhaps, this will help others to make a more objective decision.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Morph201* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very informative review.. and I'm glad there's a different angle on this thread. Going from a simple CMOY to a Heed would seem like you just walked through the gates of heaven. But, coming from the viewpoint of someone who's heard higher end gear the writing becomes more factual. From the information presented initially, the Heed semed like a great option, at its price point. But, with a lot of the hyperbole from the FOTM, it started becoming bigger than life, the "giant killer" and all objectivity flew out the window. Thanks ASR for bringing things back into perspective! Perhaps, this will help others to make a more objective decision._

 

Yes it's always informative when a new amp gets into the hand of of folks comparing it to other amplifiers which cost more, though only then shows the flaws of the former.

 For instance, the opera, now said to have run out of power for demanding cans such as the k701s on demanding passages to fully appreciate dynamic peaks in certain Classical recordings vs the GSX which cost 40% more. 

 In contrast, this is one of the great strenths of the CanAmp IMO, is its power in reserve with the volume pot @ 12 o'clock driving the k701s while extracting with it better than average bass response. Similarly with other difficult to drive cans (think: k340s) all without the etched digital glare of other S.S. amps promoting longer listening sessions.

 FWIW


----------



## Morph201

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes it's always informative when a new amp gets into the hand of of folks comparing it to other amplifiers which cost more, though only then shows the flaws of the former.

 For instance, the opera, now said to have run out of power for demanding cans such as the k701s on demanding passages to fully appreciate dynamic peaks in certain Classical recordings vs the GSX which cost 40% more. 

 In contrast, this is one of the great strenths of the CanAmp IMO, is its power in reserve with the volume pot @ 12 o'clock driving the k701s while extracting with it better than average bass response. Similarly with other difficult to drive cans (think: k340s) all without the etched digital glare of other S.S. amps promoting longer listening sessions.

 FWIW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hehehe, very funny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 F W I W, Dr. Meier can increase the gain setting on the Opera (at your request during ordering). A gain of 11 decibels on the Heed is a minor strength, when you're comparing ALL the dynamics at work. As a side note, the bass response on my former K701s was anything but lacking (speaking from experience)... it's just the can as a whole had no life to it...





 I hear NO lack of details or bass response with my DT990s! FWIW!


----------



## yrh0413

well initially when i just upgraded from my SR80 (with LD2+) to K701, the immediate impression was: geez, where's the bass? After months listening to my K701 and finally i got used to the "bass-less" sound signature...

 Until i got my CanAmp: "Holy cow!"


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Morph201* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hehehe, very funny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 F W I W, Dr. Meier can increase the gain setting on the Opera (at your request during ordering). A gain of 11 decibels on the Heed is a minor strength, when you're comparing ALL the dynamics at work. As a side note, the bass response on my former K701s was anything but lacking (speaking from experience)... it's just the can as a whole had no life to it...





 I hear NO lack of details or bass response with my DT990s! FWIW! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Oh...Not at all an effort at trying to be 'cute"...

 No doubt, you are favorably impressed with the Opera specifically, not having heard anything costing twice its price, perhaps. I believe the example fits particularly well with folks here in the Heed thread being quite well taken with the preformance of perhaps their first entry to high quality amplification. 

 After all, least we fall to the depths that all amps sound the same, I fully expect there to be qantatative as well as qualitative difference amongst all amps we have to choose from. 

 Is compromise meaningful when juxtaposed against actual cost?

 Is the preformance a deal breaker or is the cost the deal breaker for improvements and fewer compromises?

 I fully expect to get something more, and or better for twice or three times the price.

 However, even at that threshold, compromises can be found again to be made. Unless you haven't heard anything better, of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All very good points you make there morph I'm sure, but those referances of mine are the opinions of folks who have heard better in A/B tests and are not speaking hyperboil from a recent purchace, as we all know can happen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good stuff all~


----------



## Morph201

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh...Not at all an effort at trying to be 'cute"...

 No doubt, you are favorably impressed with the Opera specifically, not having heard anything costing twice its price, perhaps. I believe the example fits particularly well with folks here in the Heed thread being quite well taken with the preformance of perhaps their first entry to high quality amplification. 

 After all, least we fall to the depths that all amps sound the same, I fully expect there to be qantatative as well as qualitative difference amongst all amps we have to choose from. 

 Is compromise meaningful when juxtaposed against actual cost?

 Is the preformance a deal breaker or is the cost the deal breaker for improvements and fewer compromises?

 I fully expect to get something more, and or better for twice or three times the price.

 However, even at that threshold, compromises can be found again to be made. Unless you haven't heard anything better, of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 All very good points you make there morph I'm sure, but those referances of mine are the opinions of folks who have heard better in A/B tests and are not speaking hyperboil from a recent purchace, as we all know can happen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good stuff all~_

 

You expect to get something more or better for two or three times the price? In this hobby?? Hahahaha... Good luck! The law of diminishing returns rears its ugly head constantly around here. I'd be happy with a 2% increase in something that costs 2 or 3x the price! 

 And as you well know, for everyone that says the sky is blue you can find 10 more that will say it's pink (especially after a Cinco De Mayo spezial.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), so I wouldn't place too much stock in what others say, trust yer own ears! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Btw, aren't you next on the list after the Berkley-fi guys finish poking around with that thing?!?!?


----------



## yrh0413

hey Hi-Fithen, i wonder how the CanAmp compared with your MAD?


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Morph201* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You expect to get something more or better for two or three times the price? In this hobby?? Hahahaha... Good luck! The law of diminishing returns rears its ugly head constantly around here. I'd be happy with a 2% increase in something that costs 2 or 3x the price! 


 Good point there also. 
 Someone tells me they sense in product "A" presentation that there's a lower mid bass hump and a corosponding shallow thiness to the upper mids and how there's sonething just isn't right as to how the trebel slightly rolls off and the lower frequencys while being sufficiently deep, just doesn't seem as textured and presents "airyer' bass; When compared to the more polished product "B" which simply blows the reviewer away by its precision in all those areas . Some readers may feel to have been snookered, when that isn't the case at all. It simply is that of course the more you pay in the commercial retail markrtplace someone had better gosh dang well be able to point out differences for the dollar, or in the case of DIY the time and money spent.

 2% or 5% or even 15% differance can be important, or maybe not, especially in terms of money better spent in other areas of the sound reproduction system. Or in the case of the hypothetical review especially, the variable: are the other components in that system actually to be employed at home by the reader to effectively hear the improvements of 5%-10% the centerpiece under scrutiny compromises on.

 Good stuff all~ 

 And as you well know, for everyone that says the sky is blue you can find 10 more that will say it's pink (especially after a Cinco De Mayo spezial.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), so I wouldn't place too much stock in what others say, trust yer own ears! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Btw, aren't you next on the list after the Berkley-fi guys finish poking around with that thing?!?!?_

 


 Again, good points...

 But critisim is good, and of course I edit what I read, and can pretty much spot a seemingly shill personality type, with potentialy alterior motives.

 Or even an overly enthusiastic new owner enamoured with the newest toy... I think we've all done that, and quite humanly so... (note to self)lol

 Yeah, those Burkley boys have my addy; Hopefully 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then we'll see how well the Mighty Heed > MHDT > All my cans, faires against this "flash in the pan" Meier Corda Opera (lmao) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good stuff all~


----------



## Morph201

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Again, good points...

 But critisim is good, and of course I edit what I read, and can pretty much spot a seemingly shill personality type, with potentialy alterior motives.

 Or even an overly enthusiastic new owner enamoured with the newest toy... I think we've all done that, and quite humanly so... (note to self)lol

 Yeah, those Burkley boys have my addy; Hopefully 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then we'll see how well the Mighty Heed > MHDT > All my cans, faires against this "flash in the pan" Meier Corda Opera (lmao) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good stuff all~_

 

Me? Overly enthusiastic or enamoured??? Hehehe, maybe, but that usually lasts a span of 1 week with me, then you see the items in the FS forum! Uh, not happenin' this time! I'm in a happy place and buying tons of music, finally! So that should speak volumes!

 Yea, I suspect the Opera to be a flash in the pan, and by the time it's run its course I'll already be on the next HOT item, but at this point, it ain't goin' no where! Guess I'll just have to suffer in the mean time with my setup! whoa is me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bahahahahahaha!!

 I hope it's in one piece by the time you get your delivery from cali (with love of course!)


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 hey Hi-Fithen, i wonder how the CanAmp compared with your MAD?_

 

Hey,
 Actually the Heed does hold up well against the MAD , which is known to be a cleaner, less tubey sounding tube amp, which has the potential to extend deeply with good control of the bass freqs...All dependant upon both tube used in V1 and of course the source having a great part to play to the extention of frequencys with attack and impact.

 The Heed has as full,deep yet softer and rounder bass presentation than the MAD (w/GE5157s), also the MAD presents more slam and impact in its bass presentation where you might believe its the S.S. and not the stereotypical tube amp. You know, vice - versa.There is an airyer quality also in the treble adding cues to the space ... They are different but neither in anyway unsatisfying. Of course the can chosen to play with has a greater effect and it is true the presentation with the grados is special with the MAD and I just don't seem to get as enthralled with it pluged into the Heed . I guess when you can hear a phone at its best it really does seem,flat out of the Heed. The Heed strenth of soundstage and power to drive just aren't utilized when coupled to the Grados...


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey,
 The Heed strenth of soundstage and power to drive just aren't utilized when coupled to the Grados..._

 

I can second this statement, last night I had the pleasure of hearing my ps-1s out of the heed and while it was not bad it was a bit etched and bright. I was really hoping this pair would be great as the price is very attractive but no go. Now the R-10s were another story out of the heed they sounded outstanding and the treble was well articulated but never edgy sounding. 

 Maybe the heed reigns with cans like the 701/650s, IMHO the heed is not a grado amp. I'll try the new ecss later in the month and see if its better.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I can second this statement, last night I had the pleasure of hearing my ps-1s out of the heed and while it was not bad it was a bit etched and bright. I was really hoping this pair would be great as the price is very attractive but no go. Now the R-10s were another story out of the heed they sounded outstanding and the treble was well articulated but never edgy sounding. 

 Maybe the heed reigns with cans like the 701/650s, IMHO the heed is not a grado amp. I'll try the new ecss later in the month and see if its better._

 

Yes, I do think you nailed it for me... There is a brightness added with the grado plugged into the Heed, that even the warmer mellower RS-2(vs RS-1 audition notes) isn't able to smooth over, especially vs the MAD which further defines its midrange with a slight bloom nicely w/cymbal reproduction being simply realistic , Vs. and as you say, etched and less so realistic w/Heed / RS-2s... 

 Also, I do like how the Heed matched to the k701s and the 990s neither getting into trouble in their HF extentions (which can be their double edged sword) and their bass being reinforced by the Heeds nature there, especially kind with the k701s adding a textured bass going all the way low down...

 I'll be interested to find how well the prodigious bass of my incoming AH-D2ks reacts coupled to the Heed, and if there is any texture to it, and then with the MAD....

 Thanks for the feedback, allowing me to further define what it is I'm hearing with the Heed / Grados


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 I'll be interested to find how well the prodigious bass of my incoming AH-D2ks reacts coupled to the Heed, and if there is any texture to it, and then with the MAD....

 Thanks for the feedback, allowing me to further define what it is I'm hearing with the Heed / Grados 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

not sure what the ah-d2ks are but if these are the audio technicas 2ks I really liked these more so than either the 701s or 650s. I have no idea how they will react out of the heed though


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp11801* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_not sure what the ah-d2ks are but if these are the audio technicas 2ks I really liked these more so than either the 701s or 650s. I have no idea how they will react out of the heed though_

 

Oh, the new offerings from Denon, AH-D-2000...Supposed to be a bass monster moreso than the 990s with a polite treble rather than extended to infinity as the 990s and with a more forward leaning clarity to their mids vs 650... So, i just had to get them to run thru here, coming next week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanted to have a good assortment on hand for the Opera audition / review.

 However, the ATH-AD2000 have also been on my radar screen, although I really have no complaints at all with what I'm hearing from my k701s , and I thought the ATs may be to similar to switch to for an additional $280 + 701 sale at this point.

 We shall see~


----------



## daltonlanny

Hi ASR,
 I was just curious about which headphone or headphones did you mainly used for your Heed CanAmp evaluations?


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daltonlanny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi ASR,
 I was just curious about which headphone or headphones did you mainly used for your Heed CanAmp evaluations?_

 

Believe he uses his k701s


----------



## yrh0413

oh sux.

 I just upgraded to Vista and i notice there are no drivers for EMU cards yet. Crap! Finally powered down my CanAmp for the first time and halted my K701 burn-in. Now it stops at 1739 hours! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 By the way has anyone tried Canamp as preamp? I tried with my computer speakers and i don't hear any difference.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_oh sux.

 I just upgraded to Vista and i notice there are no drivers for EMU cards yet. Crap! Finally powered down my CanAmp for the first time and halted my K701 burn-in. Now it stops at 1739 hours! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 By the way has anyone tried Canamp as preamp? I tried with my computer speakers and i don't hear any difference._

 

Hi Yrh#s

 You could always roll back to XP for the time being, or run both Vista and XP with the dual boot option.... No?

 If I remember correctly, the output jacks on the Heed are line out jacks not preamp jacks. We had Asr's Gilmore Lite connected to them at the NY meet. (see picture I posted)

 USG


----------



## Asr

Well today I examined the CanAmp's screws and discovered that I lack the necessary tools to open them. So there will be no opening of the chassis for some time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also discovered that I'd forgotten to set CD playback to Repeat mode while I was away today, that was like 12 hours of burn-in lost. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daltonlanny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi ASR,
 I was just curious about which headphone or headphones did you mainly used for your Heed CanAmp evaluations?_

 

Indeed, I use my K701 (2000+ hours and always increasing) for most reference listening. But since the K701 isn't the best gauge for either bass or treble extension (or efficiency) that's where my AD2000 comes in.


----------



## upstateguy

Speaking of Asr...

 How is the burn in coming along? Is your Heed evolving the way the AE-2 did? 

 USG

 Edit: just saw your post, so put this question on pause for now......


----------



## d-cee

appreciate the comments Asr!

 always felt that the canamp was great for its price and a huge jump over my previous amps (headfive, original master) but wondered how it fared against higher end amps

 i guess you can't have a free lunch


----------



## yrh0413

how the CanAmp fairs with similarly-priced amps like Gilmore Lite etc?


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Asr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well today I examined the CanAmp's screws and discovered that I lack the necessary tools to open them. So there will be no opening of the chassis for some time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I also discovered that I'd forgotten to set CD playback to Repeat mode while I was away today, that was like 12 hours of burn-in lost. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Indeed, I use my K701 (2000+ hours and always increasing) for most reference listening. But since the K701 isn't the best gauge for either bass or treble extension (or efficiency) that's where my AD2000 comes in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I disagree with the choice of not using the k701s , a can many here use and can relate to. We are all well aware of others critisims of the HP but they haven't heard the can out of my system and that is why they can hold that opinion of the can I suppose. Also I do believe it matches well with the Canamp.

 But do whatever you care to both downstream and upstream of the Canamp, but those choices will skew your results in my opinion, as a read I simply further cannot relate to ; Which I might add, a great to many professional reviewers tend to do, for some reason, as I've said before in this thread.You'll have to forgive me if I sound suspect of you choice in this case.

 I wonder how many Heed users will be using the AT-AD-2000 with their CanAmps?

 Your review, your choice , which I stll do appreciate and look forward to reading with whatever gear you so choose to match it with.....


----------



## lime

so far i would have to agree with (edit: it was ASR's) assessment of the CanAmp, with exception of the HF dip:

 +improved HF separation in individual instrument sounds (NOT to be confused with placement)
 +greater HF emphasis, but i do not find it to be sibilant, harsh, or glassy
 +deeper, textured bass with a little more oomph, not sure i'd call it bass _slam_ tho
 -slight mids notch, though i'm not skilled enough to pinpoint the frequency range... noticeable on certain notes of acoustic guitar but not universally... maybe a little more burn-in will even out the upper extremities of the response

 i DEFINITELY see what people mean by diminishing returns in the hi-fi game. i have an out board sound interface... MOTU Traveler. this is a piece of equipment for music recording and production, so it's a fairly professional piece of gear. the improvement i notice going from its internal headphone jack to the CanAmp is fairly small, BUT... it's like they say: having heard the improvement, could i possibly take a step BACK? tough call.

 your first GOOD headphone is a night/day difference, but from there on out it's small increases...
 that extra 5-10% of detail you squeeze out of your headphones is not as dramatic, but it can still contain a lot that has been missed out on.

 i'm going to try the CanAmp with a couple other sources i have around the house and see how it sounds, because right now i'm using the MOTU Traveler as my DAC.

 laptop > MOTU Traveler > Heed CanAmp > AKG K701


----------



## yrh0413

sorry if i sounded stupid... what is "HF"?


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_sorry if i sounded stupid... what is "HF"?_

 

Not at all.. HF = High Frequencys = treble...


----------



## yrh0413

ah i see! thanks!

 @lime, what other amps you'd compared with?


----------



## kaushama

Quote:


 I was expecting something much better than this based on all the raving - saying it competed with GS-1, better than all other solid-states up to $1K, etc. In its present state, it does not compete with GS-1 IMO. Soundstage depth was so lacking it was immediately obvious. It also sounded less transparent on the source signal, with an emphasis on low bass, and there's a funny sinkhole on the upper treble. There was also a strange recession on the upper mids that reduced the power of female vocals that effectively negated what the K701 sound natively does for them.
 The GS-1 is simply currently the only amp I've heard/own that's exceedingly transparent and clear with unmatched soundstage width and depth, acting as a literal window into the sound of the source, a quality I haven't yet found with other amps. I may also be alone (or at least in the company of very few) in the opinion that a solid-state amp should not be inflecting its own sound on the input signal - when I sit down to listen, I want to be able to hear the source, with the amp getting out of the way as completely as possible. 
 

OK! This is what I have been waiting for. Proper comparison!! While UK customers are still being badly neglected by HEED, I cancelled my order for Canamp. The GS-1 gives me, very fine gain with wire type amplification with very good clarity and sound-stage. I have heard Canamp for relatively short period, when I had it for a loan few weeks back. I was still 100% not sure whether it sounded inferior to GS-1 as, I judged it with my audio memory. But I liked the sound of GS-1 better. I may compare it again, when I get a canamp for modding.


----------



## Asr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I disagree with the choice of not using the k701s , a can many here use and can relate to. We are all well aware of others critisims of the HP but they haven't heard the can out of my system and that is why they can hold that opinion of the can I suppose. Also I do believe it matches well with the Canamp.

 But do whatever you care to both downstream and upstream of the Canamp, but those choices will skew your results in my opinion, as a read I simply further cannot relate to ; Which I might add, a great to many professional reviewers tend to do, for some reason, as I've said before in this thread.You'll have to forgive me if I sound suspect of you choice in this case.

 I wonder how many Heed users will be using the AT-AD-2000 with their CanAmps?

 Your review, your choice , which I stll do appreciate and look forward to reading with whatever gear you so choose to match it with....._

 

I think you mis-read my post, I said my primary headphone for reference listening is the K701. I _also_ use the AD2000 though to get a better picture on treble and bass extension because the K701 is lacking in those areas.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_how the CanAmp fairs with similarly-priced amps like Gilmore Lite etc?_

 

From what I can remember right now (because my Gilmore Lite is not with me at the moment), the CanAmp does beat it in: (1) more transparency on the signal from source, though still not at an ideal level, (2) larger, more defined soundstage. Both amps also have a low bass emphasis, though the CanAmp gives more than the GL. That said, I'll have to listen some more to see where else the CanAmp compares. My memory of the GL is still very fresh, I was listening to it nearly every day until Wednesday last week.

 Also as an FYI, I'm not trying to dethrone the CanAmp necessarily in my micro-review comments here, I'm just trying to find if it's up to the level of the GS-1. I think a couple people here might be getting the impression I'm actively looking for faults with the CanAmp - not so, it's just that my expectations were pretty high for it coming in, and so far it hasn't met them.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kaushama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OK! This is what I have been waiting for. Proper comparison!! While UK customers are still being badly neglected by HEED, I cancelled my order for Canamp. The GS-1 gives me, very fine gain with wire type amplification with very good clarity and sound-stage. I have heard Canamp for relatively short period, when I had it for a loan few weeks back. I was still 100% not sure whether it sounded inferior to GS-1 as, I judged it with my audio memory. But I liked the sound of GS-1 better. I may compare it again, when I get a canamp for modding._

 

Hi,

 Would you mind sharing the price of the GS-1 you secured used, if you don't mind?

 TIA

 / Thank you for the PM


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Asr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Also as an FYI, I'm not trying to dethrone the CanAmp necessarily in my micro-review comments here, I'm just trying to find if it's up to the level of the GS-1. I think a couple people here might be getting the impression I'm actively looking for faults with the CanAmp - not so, it's just that my expectations were pretty high for it coming in, and so far it hasn't met them._

 

thanks for the unbiased review, Asr. After getting my CanAmp i've been receiving plenty of negative remarks from my friends (mostly DIYers) regarding the over hyped CanAmp. Some even commented that the CanAmp is just an upgraded cmoy, and some said i'm stupid to pay $400 for an item that cost less than $50 on parts.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For me the CanAmp does sounds very good with my K701, in fact its the best setup I've ever heard (i never had a chance to try higher ends). Its pleasing to know that the CanAmp outperforms the Gilmore Lite though; at least i knew i did not make a wrong decision.


----------



## Lad27

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thanks for the unbiased review, Asr. After getting my CanAmp i've been receiving plenty of negative remarks from my friends (mostly DIYers) regarding the over hyped CanAmp. Some even commented that the CanAmp is just an upgraded cmoy, and some said i'm stupid to pay $400 for an item that cost less than $50 on parts.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 

Your DIYers friends have a hearing problem. Plug cmoy in and listen, then plug CanAmp in and listen, that's all they have to do. Never mind cost of parts - there's more to designing good sounding device than just cost of parts. Let them salivate over their sophisticated DIY designs with pure silver wire and and solder.

 BTW some people will fork out more than $400 for AC power cord, so rest easy "stupidity is the most abundant matter in universe" (quoting a very famous physicist here)


----------



## Stram

Should I give up waiting? After first reading this thread over 2 months ago I placed an order for a CanAmp but as a neglected UK customer I am still waiting and apparently have to wait longer as Heed won't send any units to the UK. I am thinking to call it quits and just look for another amp now.


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lad27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Your DIYers friends have a hearing problem. Plug cmoy in and listen, then plug CanAmp in and listen, that's all they have to do. Never mind cost of parts - there's more to designing good sounding device than just cost of parts. Let them salivate over their sophisticated DIY designs with pure silver wire and and solder._

 






 thanks for the kind words. Can't really blame them for bashing pointlessly on something they never audition before.

 @d-see,

 I'm still populating my parts list for my CanAmp upgrade, and i notice there's a strange thing in your mod. You replaced all your film caps with 0.47uF 250V polyprops, but these few days i'd been checking my CanAmp (yup i manage to pop open the hood but i don't have the proper tools to flip the board over) and i notice the film caps are as follow: 1J63(3), .47J63(2), 10nJ100(2). That means the largest capacitance is from the 1J63 which is 1uF. If i were to substitute all film caps with same value polyprops, shouldn't i be getting the 1uF 100V instead of 0.47uF?

 ---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 In case someone is interested to mod their CanAmp, here is the stock parts list:

Electrolytic caps:
 4700uF 16V caps (2)
 10uF 50V (2)
 100uF 35V (2)

Film caps:
 1J63 (1uF 63V) (3)
 .47J63 (0.47uF 63V) (2)
 10nJ100 (0.01uF 100V) (2)

Diodes: 
 In4002 (4)

 added: weird, mrarroyo's CanAmp's 100uFs are 16V instead of 35V.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lad27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Your DIYers friends have a hearing problem. Plug cmoy in and listen, then plug CanAmp in and listen, that's all they have to do. Never mind cost of parts - there's more to designing good sounding device than just cost of parts. Let them salivate over their sophisticated DIY designs with pure silver wire and and solder.

 BTW some people will fork out more than $400 for AC power cord, so rest easy *"stupidity is the most abundant matter in universe" *(quoting a very famous physicist here)_

 

Hi Lad27

 Great quote.... here's a few more.... (one of which is a derivative of yours)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Only two things are certain: the universe and human stupidity—and I’m not certain about the universe.’

 — Albert Einstein 


 The two most abundant things in the universe are hydrogen and stupidity.’

 — Harlan Elison (a US SiFi writer)

 True wisdom is less presuming than folly. The wise man doubts often, and changes his mind; the fool is obstinate, and doubts not; he knows all things but his own ignorance.’

 — Akhenaton 


 USG


----------



## Morph201

Don't eat the yellow snow.
 -Mr. I.P. Daily


----------



## FallenAngel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lad27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Your DIYers friends have a hearing problem. Plug cmoy in and listen, then plug CanAmp in and listen, that's all they have to do. Never mind cost of parts - there's more to designing good sounding device than just cost of parts. Let them salivate over their sophisticated DIY designs with pure silver wire and and solder.

 BTW some people will fork out more than $400 for AC power cord, so rest easy "stupidity is the most abundant matter in universe" (quoting a very famous physicist here)_

 

How appropriate of you to quote such a phrase, hypocrit.


----------



## Morph201

uh-oh...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hi-finthen causes so much trouble!


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Morph201* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Don't eat the yellow snow.
 -Mr. I.P. Daily
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thank you for sharing your experience 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unless someone tells you it's DogFishHead "P" in that there snow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The more expensive "P" is so much more palatable for those with so inclined discernable taste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol

 Shall Heed the experienced warning


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Morph201* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_uh-oh...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hi-finthen causes so much trouble!_

 

What do you mean Morph?


----------



## Morph201

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thank you for sharing your experience 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unless someone tells you it's DogFishHead "P" in that there snow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The more expensive "P" is so much more palatable for those with so inclined discernable taste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol

 Shall Heed the experienced warning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hey, it's all about recycling, ya know! Can't waste that!!! If anything there's higher percentage of alcohol in it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [Wisdom]


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* 
_What do you mean Morph? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

lol, just bustin hi-finthens chops.... Looked like this Heed thread was about to take another nasty turn..


----------



## dxhound2003

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Stram* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Should I give up waiting? After first reading this thread over 2 months ago I placed an order for a CanAmp but as a neglected UK customer I am still waiting and apparently have to wait longer as Heed won't send any units to the UK. I am thinking to call it quits and just look for another amp now._

 


 I am in the same boat. Ordered from a dealer in UK 28 Feb 07 after seeing this thread (there are no dealers here in Ireland). Was told there would be 3 week delay but this has now gone over 2 months and still waiting. Had €403 plus €58 for connectors debited immediately from credit card. I have new Sennheiser 650's. If I cannot get the CanAmp what would be a good alternative for around this price available in UK or Europe? Probably would not go for valve.

 This is my first post here and I am very new to this. Didn't know headphone amps existed until I broke my cheap headphones in Feb and went looking for something better.


----------



## wpk123

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 added: weird, mrarroyo's CanAmp's 100uFs are 16V instead of 35V._

 

The difference may be related to the fact that mrarroyo's CanAmp is 110V and not 220V. I'm not an ee but that should make a difference, no?


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wpk123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The difference may be related to the fact that mrarroyo's CanAmp is 110V and not 220V. I'm not an ee but that should make a difference, no?_

 

Even so, the difference should only be the transformer.


----------



## Lad27

These caps are connected past AC-DC rectifier, i.e on the transformer's secondary, which has the same DC voltage for either 110 or 220Vac in.


----------



## Asr

*FURTHER IMPRESSIONS - 36 HOURS*

 The sound of the amp seems to have improved a little, but not by all that much. 

 The low-bass emphasis is still there, and comparing it directly against the GS-1 reveals a weakness - it lacks the ounce of refinement that makes bass notes sound taut, controlled, and defined. Another way to put it, the CanAmp is slightly sloppy with the bass. Not in terms of letting it boom, I mean in terms of texture and wrap-around clarity - it doesn't quite sound like a musical note, it sounds more like a generic bass hit.

 Soundstage is nice and open but it doesn't have the eerie holographic effect that the GS-1 does. With the GS-1, soundstage is so open and spaced out, it really feels like it's opening a portal and letting you get up on stage and walk around in it so you can explore the instruments on your own. The CanAmp does not have this kind of soundstage - it's more saying "here's your stage and here are your mid-row tickets - and no one gets on the stage!"

 Treble has a tad more refinement now but still needs more attack to make stuff jump out in the soundtrack more.

 There's also a smidgen of non-transparency in the lower mids - part of the area of resonance and body is notably less than on the GS-1. Not to imply the GS-1 is completely transparent there either though - it's just more, because that's how my Arcam CD73 _should_ sound. I know with certainty that my CDP has a colored sound - if it's not being carried through, then I know where the fault is.

 The amp runs very hot, almost as much as a tube amp. I haven't done a direct comparison but the surface feels just as hot as either my Cayin HA-1A or Single Power Extreme when they've been on for an hour.

 The CanAmp also seems to be susceptible to RF/EMI. I had it plugged into power, but without interconnects, and plugged in the AD2000 when I thought I heard a faint radio station. At first I thought it was something else around me so I took off the headphones, but it turned out it was from the amp (!). The AD2000 also picks up a faint machine hum from it. Not a very silent amp.

 I still hold to the claim that the CanAmp is still worth it as a $400 home amp though. I wouldn't necessarily say it's "better" than other amps in its range though - I'm really starting to dislike that word, because sound is so subjective, and I wish people would stop trying to ask if one amp is better than another when both are in the same range. There are trade-offs and sacrifices that every amp makes in order to achieve its price point and design - nothing is perfect and I sure hope everyone reading this starts realizing that. The GS-1 is not perfect. I'm sure I won't find the GS-X perfect either. As long as the psychoacoustic effect towards upgraditis is in play, there will never be a perfect amp for anyone. At some point you just have to sit back and enjoy the music, and the sooner you do that, the better it is for your wallet.

 This is my last update on the CanAmp for the next few weeks. I have to get back to listening to other components for reviews - very time-sensitive, have to start immediately.


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Asr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The amp runs very hot, almost as much as a tube amp. I haven't done a direct comparison but the surface feels just as hot as either my Cayin HA-1A or Single Power Extreme when they've been on for an hour._

 

Weird, the only time someone complained about the excess heat was the power caps were installed on wrong polarity. My CanAmp is warm even though i left it on for 2 weeks.


----------



## wpk123

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lad27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_These caps are connected past AC-DC rectifier, i.e on the transformer's secondary, which has the same DC voltage for either 110 or 220Vac in._

 

Oh! That makes sense, I guess. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, just wandering, why are they different?


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Asr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*FURTHER IMPRESSIONS - 36 HOURS*

 ....
 The amp runs very hot, almost as much as a tube amp. I haven't done a direct comparison but the surface feels just as hot as either my Cayin HA-1A or Single Power Extreme when they've been on for an hour.
_

 

That's strange Asr. If you remember, mine was on all day long at the NY meet, saw a lot of use and just got warm. If I remember correctly, PinkFloyd posted early in the thread about how he discovered that caps were installed backwards in one that over heated like yours seems to be doing.

 You might want to alert Dan about this. Maybe the newer ones run hotter than the older ones for some reason we don't know about yet?

 USG


----------



## Lad27

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wpk123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh! That makes sense, I guess. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, just wandering, why are they different?_

 

The big caps (4700uF/16V) are the filter caps used straight after rectifier - so the DC volts for opamps etc. should be 8-12V (I assume it, never measured it). If voltage is more than 12V, the 16V rating on these caps is not enough and they won't last very long.

 So, if Vcc for opamps and the rest of circuit is max 12V*, the 100uF/16V caps are as good as 100uF/35V. As voltage rating goes up so does the capacitor case size, even though the lead pitch could be the same (i.e. 35V cap can be slightly fatter or taller than 16V cap). In this case it is probably available stock of 16V (35V) caps that was on hand when populating circuit board.


----------



## dw6928

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's strange Asr. If you remember, mine was on all day long at the NY meet, saw a lot of use and just got warm. If I remember correctly, PinkFloyd posted early in the thread about how he discovered that caps were installed backwards in one that over heated like yours seems to be doing.

 You might want to alert Dan about this. Maybe the newer ones run hotter than the older ones for some reason we don't know about yet?

 USG_

 

Alert Dan, this is a manufacturing issue. This amp is not designed to run as hot as you are describing, not even close


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_@d-see,

 I'm still populating my parts list for my CanAmp upgrade, and i notice there's a strange thing in your mod. You replaced all your film caps with 0.47uF 250V polyprops, but these few days i'd been checking my CanAmp (yup i manage to pop open the hood but i don't have the proper tools to flip the board over) and i notice the film caps are as follow: 1J63(3), .47J63(2), 10nJ100(2). That means the largest capacitance is from the 1J63 which is 1uF. If i were to substitute all film caps with same value polyprops, shouldn't i be getting the 1uF 100V instead of 0.47uF?_

 

hi yrh0413

 the 3 x 1J63 film caps are actually 0.1uF. All of mine have a big *.* in front of the 1. if it was a 1uF film cap, believe me it would be much larger than that.

 dc


----------



## Morph201

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Asr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*FURTHER IMPRESSIONS - 36 HOURS*
 As long as the psychoacoustic effect towards upgraditis is in play, there will never be a perfect amp for anyone. At some point you just have to sit back and enjoy the music, and the sooner you do that, the better it is for your wallet._

 

How MANY times has THIS been said!? I'm sure I've said it on a couple of different occasions myself! A lot times I say stuff in jest, regarding headphones or amps, about one being BETTER than another... but truth be told, each device is just different (well some, more than others).. Please, can we stop being N00bz and asking that d*mn question is the toma better than the smiv type questions? Who gives a f#ck!? (pardon my language,but..).. Buy it, try it, and if you don't like it, sell the d*mn thing! Rinse REPEAT! 
 Sheesh! Very well written ASR... I wish more people (reviewers) would take your approach!


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *d-cee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hi yrh0413

 the 3 x 1J63 film caps are actually 0.1uF. All of mine have a big *.* in front of the 1. if it was a 1uF film cap, believe me it would be much larger than that.

 dc_

 

Ha! that explains everything! thanks a lot d-cee


----------



## dw6928

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Morph201* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How MANY times has THIS been said!? I'm sure I've said it on a couple of different occasions myself! A lot times I say stuff in jest, regarding headphones or amps, about one being BETTER than another... but truth be told, each device is just different (well some, more than others).. Please, can we stop being N00bz and asking that d*mn question is the toma better than the smiv type questions? Who gives a f#ck!? (pardon my language,but..).. Buy it, try it, and if you don't like it, sell the d*mn thing! Rinse REPEAT! 
 Sheesh! Very well written ASR... I wish more people (reviewers) would take your approach!_

 

Well said Morph, and better yet to put into use.


----------



## Rav

FWIW, my canamp runs pretty hot, and i know for a fact the caps are in the right way.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Morph201* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How MANY times has THIS been said!? I'm sure I've said it on a couple of different occasions myself! A lot times I say stuff in jest, regarding headphones or amps, about one being BETTER than another... but truth be told, each device is just different (well some, more than others).. Please, can we stop being N00bz and asking that d*mn question *is the toma better than the smiv *type questions? Who gives a f#ck!? (pardon my language,but..).. Buy it, try it, and if you don't like it, sell the d*mn thing! Rinse REPEAT! 
 Sheesh! Very well written ASR... I wish more people (reviewers) would take your approach!_

 

Hey Morph

 My mileage varies a little on this one. I think that in many cases you can tell if one amp is better than another. Among my portables, I have a Hornet and a Portaphile V2 maxxed. They each do things differently but qualify as equals. My M^3 is different, but it is also *better* than either of them, as well it should be. Between my Woo3 and my M^3, the differences narrow even further because they have similar sound signatures. So, although the WA3 is not very different from the M^2, it is *better* at doing a similar thing. Now, after listening to the GS-1 for a few weeks, and the newness has worn off, I can hear some significant differences between it and the WA3. I can say one is *better* than the other, but it must be qualified by which headphone I'm using and the sonic taste I have at the time I'm listening.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 YMMMV and all opinions expressed are subject to change.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 USG


----------



## piper78

Excellent review ASR !

 My CanAmp runs warm never hot, interesting observation on your part though.


----------



## Morph201

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey Morph

 My mileage varies a little on this one. I think that in many cases you can tell if one amp is better than another. Among my portables, I have a Hornet and a Portaphile V2 maxxed. They each do things differently but qualify as equals. My M^3 is different, but it is also *better* than either of them, as well it should be. Between my Woo3 and my M^3, the differences narrow even further because they have similar sound signatures. So, although the WA3 is not very different from the M^2, it is *better* at doing a similar thing. Now, after listening to the GS-1 for a few weeks, and the newness has worn off, I can hear some significant differences between it and the WA3. I can say one is *better* than the other, but it must be qualified by which headphone I'm using and the sonic taste I have at the time I'm listening.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 YMMMV and all opinions expressed are subject to change.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 USG_

 


 Hey USG!

 I'm not trying to deny that there are sonic differences amongst amps and that we all hear and respond to them differently, but it's getting very irritating to see posts comparing amps as to which is "better"... this hobby is waaaay too subjective to quantify such differences as better.. One man's garbage is another man's treasure. I just think lately too many threads have been caught up in direct comparisons and then developing general conclusions, which cause more harm than good. I'm sure you are convinced of what you hear, but based upon another person's perspective, maturity, or amount of sleep they may perceive that configuration totally different, so now, who's right or wrong? Let's not get caught up in the black and white... this hobby is filled with grey (or is it gray... gah! I need sleep! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Look at my home rig sig, you'd be surprised how that sounds! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, YMMV! Hehe!


----------



## dw6928

I hope ASR puts forth a review at 200 hours when the Heed
 has achieved its potential. At 36 hours, we are seeing an amp
 (in my experience) that has many changes to undergo.


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey Morph

 My mileage varies a little on this one. I think that in many cases you can tell if one amp is better than another. Among my portables, I have a Hornet and a Portaphile V2 maxxed. They each do things differently but qualify as equals. My M^3 is different, but it is also *better* than either of them, as well it should be. Between my Woo3 and my M^3, the differences narrow even further because they have similar sound signatures. So, although the WA3 is not very different from the M^2, it is *better* at doing a similar thing. Now, after listening to the GS-1 for a few weeks, and the newness has worn off, I can hear some significant differences between it and the WA3. I can say one is *better* than the other, but it must be qualified by which headphone I'm using and the sonic taste I have at the time I'm listening.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 YMMMV and all opinions expressed are subject to change.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 USG_

 

Curious though, how does the CanAmp compare with your M^3? Iianm a maxed out M^3 is around the price of the CanAmp right? In terms of sound signature only please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I hope ASR puts forth a review at 200 hours when the Heed has achieved its potential. At 36 hours, we are seeing an amp (in my experience) that has many changes to undergo._

 

x2


----------



## Morph201

X3! I can't wait... I'll have the bowl of popcorn and soda-pop ready! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know, it sounds strange, but Hi-finthen will get it!


----------



## Muftobration

I just got my CanAmp! Yay! I wont say anything about it until it has been properly burned in, of course, except that I can see my money has been well spent.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Morph201* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey USG!

 I'm not trying to deny that there are sonic differences amongst amps and that we all hear and respond to them differently, but it's getting very irritating to see posts comparing amps as to which is "better"... this hobby is waaaay too subjective to quantify such differences as better.. One man's garbage is another man's treasure. I just think lately too many threads have been caught up in direct comparisons and then developing general conclusions, which cause more harm than good. *I'm sure you are convinced of what you hear*, but based upon another person's perspective, maturity, or amount of sleep they may perceive that configuration totally different, so now, who's right or wrong? Let's not get caught up in the black and white... this hobby is filled with grey (or is it gray... gah! I need sleep! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Look at my home rig sig, you'd be surprised how that sounds! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, YMMV! Hehe! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 It's astounding how unconvinced I am, of what I hear these days, Morph.......


----------



## takezo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Asr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*FURTHER IMPRESSIONS - 36 HOURS*


 ...The amp runs very hot, almost as much as a tube amp. I haven't done a direct comparison but the surface feels just as hot as either my Cayin HA-1A or Single Power Extreme when they've been on for an hour.

 The CanAmp also seems to be susceptible to RF/EMI. I had it plugged into power, but without interconnects, and plugged in the AD2000 when I thought I heard a faint radio station. At first I thought it was something else around me so I took off the headphones, but it turned out it was from the amp (!). The AD2000 also picks up a faint machine hum from it. Not a very silent amp...
_

 

it's my opinion that the canamp is indeed warm due to poor design with no ventilation holes but with measurement mine hasn't gone over 93 degrees even after 3 hrs. of continuous play...a far cry from my woo-6 that goes over a 100 degree easily...

 i haven't experienced any rf/emi noise signals either...the noise floor is avg. but it doesn't rear it's ugly head until after the 2 o'clock point...

 perhaps a change of venue or at least the wall plug may be needed...


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I hope ASR puts forth a review at 200 hours when the Heed
 has achieved its potential. At 36 hours, we are seeing an amp
 (in my experience) that has many changes to undergo._

 

Ditto...


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Curious though, how does the CanAmp compare with your M^3? Iianm a maxed out M^3 is around the price of the CanAmp right? In terms of sound signature only please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hi y

 I'm not sure what you're asking for. Could you explain what you mean by sound signature only? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 USG


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *takezo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_it's my opinion that the canamp is indeed warm due to poor design with no ventilation holes but with measurement mine hasn't gone over 93 degrees even after 3 hrs. of continuous play...a far cry from my woo-6 that goes over a 100 degree easily...

 i haven't experienced any rf/emi noise signals either...the noise floor is avg. but it doesn't rear it's ugly head until after the 2 o'clock point...

 perhaps a change of venue or at least the wall plug may be needed..._

 

Hi takezo

 Where are you taking the WA6's temperature from? My WA3 just gets warm, except for the tubes of course... (duh??)

 May I ask where are you located?

 USG


----------



## user18

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *takezo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_it's my opinion that the canamp is indeed warm due to poor design with no ventilation holes but with measurement mine hasn't gone over 93 degrees even after 3 hrs. of continuous play...a far cry from my woo-6 that goes over a 100 degree easily...

 i haven't experienced any rf/emi noise signals either...the noise floor is avg. but it doesn't rear it's ugly head until after the 2 o'clock point...

 perhaps a change of venue or at least the wall plug may be needed..._

 

I can attest to the rf/emi noise. I planned on using the Canamp as my home amp, but the only place I don't get any noise interference is the garage. it's unlistenable anywhere else. I'm using it at work now, where so far, it's been completely silent.


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *takezo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_it's my opinion that the canamp is indeed warm due to poor design with no ventilation holes_

 

there are 2 ventilation holes on the CanAmp, one is at the bottom another is near the RCA jacks. My CanAmp barely reaches 40C though (even in a hot tropical country where the average temperature is around 33C).

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm not sure what you're asking for. Could you explain what you mean by sound signature only? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

lolz sorry for the confusion. I wish to know the sonic differences between these 2 amps, and which is more suitable to drive K701? I never audition the M^3 before and i'm curious on its sound characteristics.


----------



## upstateguy

yrh0413;2941078
 
 lolz sorry for the confusion. I wish to know the sonic differences between these 2 amps said:
			
		

> http://www.head-fi.org/forums/images/smilies/http://hfimage.head-fi.org/smilies/wink.gif[/img]


 
 I only have HD650s and DT880s so I can't comment on how the K701s would sound, other than to say my M^3 does have a high - low gain switch.

 USG


----------



## Stram

Oh well. CanAmp order cancelled now. Waited long enough but seeing as I just got a bonus and went and treated myself to a GS1 instead so I'm quite happy. Another wait now bekons.


----------



## DennyL

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Stram* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh well. CanAmp order cancelled now. Waited long enough but seeing as I just got a bonus and went and treated myself to a GS1 instead so I'm quite happy. Another wait now bekons._

 

Ah! A GS-1 coming to the UK! I'm sure you won't regret it, and I'd be interested to know how long you wait and what you think of it when it arrives.


----------



## djbnh

I've been checking in and out of this thread for a while. I don't own a CanAmp and don't have comments of comparison. However, I like to read about different gear, and the modding comments were interesting as well.

 I confess to cracking up when reading some of the posts, including "0" hour impressions and such. Persons are entitled their respective opinions, as am I. However, I'm not quite sure what value there is for me to read someone's impressions of: unburned in gear, whether the technology is old or new (Russians make some pretty good jets using old systems, US makes good ones with latest technology; some old style tube systems run circles around the latest SS audio technology), gear testing without knowing what else is in the system (system synergy), etc, etc. 

 I do like pro/con opinions, as the truth may be somewhere in the middle. I do know I like some gear that others don't care for, and I have some gear that others love. It's what I hear and like that counts, including taking in factors of the effects of other components including ICs & PCs, sources, amps, preamps, speaker cables, power (absolutely amazing what dedicated lines can do, etc.). With the above in mind, I prefer to work with a manufacturer who offers a return policy (restocking + shipping fees are fine - I tested the gear and used it, and that's an expense to the manufacturer). That way I can run new gear fully through its paces in my system with my gear, listen to the piece's strengths/areas requiring improvement, see how it matches my taste and synergizes with the rest of my gear. 

 Not all manufacturers allow for the above, so caveat emptor. Peace, and happy listening.


----------



## yrh0413

look at the bright side, at least those "zero" hour reviews will give a strong picture on what new CanAmp owners should be expecting. Moreover those "not that good" reviews will drive their owners to burn-in and listen to the changes made during the burn-in process. 

 If not, with all the CanAmp hype and craze one might just start bashing from head to toe when they received an "inferior" product from Heed Audio.


----------



## jeremiah

Hi guys, my CanAmp got delayed, so Alpar says he can only ship it next week. But that's still great news to me, because it is not very long more a wait till I can have my first headphone amplifier! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm borrowing an X-Can v3 from a local audio shop this weekend, just to have a test before i get my Canamp. But the shop only allows it to be loaned for overnight, kinda short but well, can't complain.

 Oh yeah, there is an IC called iChord that they are selling, anybody heard of it? Is it any good? It is freaking expensive just for a 3.5mm to RCA ..200AUD.

 Any of you got any suggestions for a 3.5mm to RCA other than what yrh0413 said please do mention it, as I am going to get a pair before my amp arrives.


----------



## yrh0413

Lolz jeremiah, your X-Meridian has standard 1/8" stereo female jacks and you definitely need a 1/8" to RCA cable to connect your soundcard to your CanAmp. However you can decide on what cable you want to use, and the plugs as well.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *takezo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_it's my opinion that the canamp is indeed warm due to poor design with no ventilation holes but with measurement mine hasn't gone over 93 degrees even after 3 hrs. of continuous play...a far cry from my woo-6 that goes over a 100 degree easily...

 i haven't experienced any rf/emi noise signals either...the noise floor is avg. but it doesn't rear it's ugly head until after the 2 o'clock point...

 perhaps a change of venue or at least the wall plug may be needed..._

 

93 F is not much IMO.


----------



## takezo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_93 F is not much IMO._

 

agreed...93 is warm to my touch, not anywhere near hot...



  Quote:


 there are 2 ventilation holes on the CanAmp, one is at the bottom another is near the RCA jacks. My CanAmp barely reaches 40C though (even in a hot tropical country where the average temperature is around 33C). 
 

indeed, you're right...thanks for the correction...but it's not nearly enough
 to be efficient... holes or slits near the heat sink would've been better...

  Quote:


 Where are you taking the WA6's temperature from? My WA3 just gets warm, except for the tubes of course... (duh??)

 May I ask where are you located? 
 

using a cpu temp monitor wire taped on top near the rectifier, the 5u4g. 
 of course, this is after several hours...

 i'm in los angeles...where the weather is starting to get toasty...


----------



## aerowing

Just got my CanAmp 2 days ago and was so busy listening
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 To me the CanAmp is much smaller than what it looked like in a lot of pictures but the sonic improvement for me is by no mean anything "small".

 (wow, we are at 100th page now..)


----------



## jeremiah

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lolz jeremiah, your X-Meridian has standard 1/8" stereo female jacks and you definitely need a 1/8" to RCA cable to connect your soundcard to your CanAmp. However you can decide on what cable you want to use, and the plugs as well._

 

Haha, yeah that's the problem. After reading all these post about "synergy" and what nots, I'm not too sure what cable to buy. Just imagine spending 200AUD on a cable only to be told "Oh no! You bought the iChord?! That is the worst pair of cables for the CanAmp in terms of synergy!" Hehe. But anyway I ain't gonna spend that much on a cable, I don't plant money, even if I did that is still a ridiculous amount. Maybe a cheapo belkin Y-cable will do. Since nobody here except yrh0413 has helped solve my questions about cables, I'll just test whatever I can and get the best valued one.


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jeremiah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Haha, yeah that's the problem. After reading all these post about "synergy" and what nots, I'm not too sure what cable to buy. Just imagine spending 200AUD on a cable only to be told "Oh no! You bought the iChord?! That is the worst pair of cables for the CanAmp in terms of synergy!" Hehe. But anyway I ain't gonna spend that much on a cable, I don't plant money, even if I did that is still a ridiculous amount. Maybe a cheapo belkin Y-cable will do. Since nobody here except yrh0413 has helped solve my questions about cables, I'll just test whatever I can and get the best valued one._

 

well frankly speaking, i don't find the cables giving much impact to the overall synergy. If you own speakers setup worth 5-digits and above then yes, good interconnects does make a huge difference. 

 Imho its better if you just ask someone to make you one cable instead of getting commercial ones. There are a lot of cables for you to choose (Belden, Canare GS-1, L4E6S...) These are budget cables and i can even get them here in Malaysia for RM8/m. Plug wise, a pair of Canare F-10 cost me RM40+ and the 3.5mm male jack is around RM8. 

 p/s: if you really cannot find someone to make the cable for you, do PM me. I have friends who make excellent cables and i doubt it will cost you AUD200. The cable will definitely be less than RM150 excluding shipping charge.


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jeremiah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Since nobody here except yrh0413 has helped solve my questions about cables, I'll just test whatever I can and get the best valued one._

 

Sorry for not seein' this sooner. I use a 7-foot Monster iPod cable (AICIP-7) that came bundled with an iPod car-kit that my sister got. She didn't need it so she gave it to me. I think it's about $30 separately in the States:






 I use it out of my iPod PocketDock and my Sony CD Walkman D-EJ2000 and it sounds just fine to me.


----------



## d-cee

dick smith, tandy and harvey norman will all sell similar cables for not very much. no guarantees on the quality though


----------



## daltonlanny

Hey ASR,
 Is your Heed CanAmp still burning in?
 If so, how many hours do you now have on it, and has it shown any more improvements?
 Give us an update, if you can.
 Thanks!


----------



## Asr

*UPDATED IMPRESSIONS - ~132 HOURS*

 Ok so I said I wouldn't provide any more updates for a couple weeks but I figured I would throw this in while I was listening to something else. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm starting to think either something is set up wrong in my system, I'm not hearing things right, or if this is just boiling down to a cynical attitude, but I'm not being impressed by the amp, as were PinkFloyd and mrarroyo, who started this eminent thread with their acclaim.

 Due to some intensive amp comparisons I've been doing, I've been adding the CanAmp to the mix, and very critically listening to both of my current CDP sources. One thing has remained constant: the CanAmp consistently provides the _least_ contrast between my Arcam CD73 and CA Azur 640C V2. It's immediately obvious. I've run it with *four* configurations just to make sure and clear up all variables - Arcam with Signal Cable, Arcam with Audioquest, CA with Signal Cable, CA with Audioquest (both CDPs with stock power cords, so I did lose that effect, but that's not enough data loss that would take away my gripes). None of these configurations really give me a sense of the CanAmp acting as a window into the source, it's making them all sound similar - too similar IMO, that it's unacceptable. Shouldn't a $400 amp be providing four different sounds with two different sources and two different pairs of interconnects? I don't know about the rest of you, but I can't accept this kind of performance. The whole point of my setup has been to swap components to achieve different sounds but the CanAmp isn't doing much to help that.

 The sound hasn't perceptibly improved much either. Since I was complaining about its treble response earlier, I decided to run it with my pure-silver Signal Cable off my Azur 640C V2 but even the harsh-sounding combo didn't help things much. It's still not popping notes off the background with a swift attack, nor does it have much treble refinement. Some of the low bass emphasis has dissipated though, so it is starting to sound more balanced. Still a clear sound, no _major_ faults, but it's going to have to do more for me to start getting impressed.

 Burn-in continues...


----------



## Morph201

So it's not "transparent".... that is an immediate strike in my book. I must admit, that I was rather intrigued by all the threads this amp generated and the perceived "Heed mystique". But at the LEAST an amp is not supposed to get in the way of the source (music).. sorry to hear that!

 The Heed has generated way too much hype for you not to look at it with an ultra-critical eye. I appreciate your honesty at exposing it's good points as well as flaws, which every amp has.


----------



## d-cee

that's kinda what drew me to it, and probably why it works so well, adds flavour to my K701s which I enjoyed anyway, but now LOVE from the canamp. keep in mind that a few of the earlier Canamps are now modded (mine included) and so there could be variations on the judgement here...


----------



## Darkestred

I've recently received my canamp. I have roughly 12 hour of burn-in on the amp. Im using my computer as the source into a micro dac. When i finally got the amp working with the dac the sound become more rich and textured but i feel its lacking fullness to this point...

 Its also nice to hear more claritty and precision with the instruments in the music. Being able to hear subtle things that seemed to not be there before with ok pair of phones with no amplification...to hearing the pick on guitar strings, the initial punch of the kick drum attacking the drum head...all nice. I hope it gets better though.

 As for being impressed? Im not sure yet. This could be due to my exaggeration of what im going to hear but in anycase... Im using k701s and while i really like this phone, i think im starting to see the thinness some people were referring to. I have about 25 hours of burn-in on the phones (if its even going to do anything) so we'll see as time goes on. I am coming from car audio and while the sound is similiar, the impact isnt (not necessarily bass impact). I think this is something i'll have to get use to before i can clearly confirm my feelings.

 Id love to check out the darkvoice, but im not that huge of a headphone audiophilia to go splurging for various pieces of equipment to perfect a sound that i can consider acceptable. Im happy so far but not ecstatic like i am/was hoping to be.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Thanks for the critical update Asr... I'm glad we have at least one critical listener around to set the record on this CanAmp to the demise of the many seemingly tin ears; To think some even thought this piece compared well to the EC/SS, and some then even prefered it then.... I wonder what they now think?

 You may have just saved a select group of hobbyist a bundle on $200-$300 aftermarket I/C cables trying to achieve something different from the Heed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for your opinions...








 Have you tried the k501s with this CanAmp?

 / One for whom, both the Heed and k501s provides a great many peak musical experiences/


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the critical update Asr... I'm glad we have at least one critical listener around to set the record on this CanAmp to the demise of the many seemingly tin ears; To think some even thought this piece compared well to the EC/SS, and some then even prefered it then.... I wonder what they now think?

 You may have just saved a select group of hobbyist a bundle on $200-$300 aftermarket I/C cables trying to achieve something different from the Heed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for your opinions...







 Have you tried the k501s with this CanAmp?

 / One for whom, both the Heed and k501s provides a great many peak musical experiences/_

 

I find your cynical comments quite disconcerting an unnecessary. I do not believe I have tin ears and perhaps it is not my tin ears but your big mouth that has an issue here.


----------



## mrarroyo

ASR, thanks for the review. As you stated I was one of the original reviewers of this amp and I loved it, wish in a way I had kept it so I could send it to you to listen to.

 When I had it a comparison with an EC/SS was done. At that mini meet we had Boomana, JPnumbers, and I. The three of us thought very highly of both amps and depending on the music/cans we could go with either one. Later I loaned the amp to Tyrion who also thought highly of the amp and how it compared with the EC/SS. Once again I do not think any of them (Boomana, JPnumbers, or Tyrion) have tin ears as suggested by Hi-Finthen.

 I will add that the manufacturer has done some changes/updates on the Heed CanAmp. For example the transformer is not the same I had in my original unit. If you go back to the pictures I posted you will see what I am talking about. So in a nutshell I am saying that indeed the amp you have may not sound as good as reported by others (PinkFloyd, Boomana, Tyrion, JPnumbers, myself, etc) and the reason IMO is the change of components.

 I have not had a chance to see/work on one of the new units but, could it be that the quality control has been a bit dormant with the need to produce a large number of units? I say this because some of the pictures have shown that left is labeled right and similar.

 Good luck.


----------



## Morph201

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I find your cynical comments quite disconcerting an unnecessary. I do not believe I have tin ears and perhaps it is not my tin ears but your big mouth that has an issue here._

 






 Hi-finthen! I see you're adding to your fan club!


----------



## d-cee

not wanting to detract from Asr's excellent series of reviews, they are an excellent equaliser for maybe some over enthusiastic, or having unrealistic expectations of the canamp

 But you guys realise that Asr's ultimate amp is complete transparency right? He did mention this from the outset though maybe you missed it (he is also familiar with much more expensive amps)

 I don't know why other users are beginning to bash the Canamp, people who enjoyed the canamp are hopefully still enjoying it, and it's still an excellent value amp. You should probably let your own ears/preferences decide.

 This may sound a little fanboyish and I am and have been a supporter of the Canamp, but just want to shed light on the fact that the canamp is a musical and coloured amp and many users will be very happy with it. Ecstatic even, just as I was.


----------



## Morph201

I think it's reasonable to expect total transparency from amps that are in the mid to high range... I expect nothing less, although it's hard to find that total ideal. IMO, amps should never get in the way of the music, the ONLY function of an amp is to mangify the source signal, that's it! The remainder is what the headphones bring to the table (and to some extent cables), amps are like children, no? They should be seen and not heard (?), okay maybe that's an extreme, but you get the picture.

 I really don't view this as an attempt to bash the canamp, but to bring it back down from the statosphere. Hopefully it's understood that no amp is perfect no matter what the price range is, but, in regard to the Heed, it's been GUSHED over, at times blindly, which is just as bad as bashing. I think most amps go with a FOTM period, but when the honeymoon is over THEN the flaws are exposed.. which only helps to enlighten future consumers.


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Morph201* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think it's reasonable to expect total transparency from amps that are in the mid to high range... I expect nothing less, although it's hard to find that total ideal. IMO, amps should never get in the way of the music, the ONLY function of an amp is to mangify the source signal, that's it! The remainder is what the headphones bring to the table (and to some extent cables), amps are like children, no? They should be seen and not heard (?), okay maybe that's an extreme, but you get the picture._

 

I tend to disagree. If total transperancy and increased volume were the prime objective of an amp then we wouldn't need too many amps would we? I mean if an amp could be developed that offers complete transparency then that is the only amp ever needed?

 I'm under the impression though that because complete transparency is impossible, nor desired by some (eg. tube amps) that it is now the objective of designers to try to achieve particular sounds that mate well with many/most headphones.

 I don't know, I speak only for myself but the entire time I've been into headphones and head-fi (admittedly not very long) I was never under the impression that amps should not colour the signal, rather they should sound good, as well as adding volume and offering other utility such as pleasing design, multiple input/outputs and crossfeed etc.


----------



## Morph201

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *d-cee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I tend to disagree. If total transperancy and increased volume were the prime objective of an amp then we wouldn't need too many amps would we? I mean if an amp could be developed that offers complete transparency then that is the only amp ever needed?

 I'm under the impression though that because complete transparency is impossible, nor desired by some (eg. tube amps) that it is now the objective of designers to try to achieve particular sounds that mate well with many/most headphones.

 I don't know, I speak only for myself but the entire time I've been into headphones and head-fi (admittedly not very long) I was never under the impression that amps should not colour the signal, rather they should sound good, as well as adding volume and offering other utility such as pleasing design, multiple input/outputs and crossfeed etc._

 

*You're free to disagree*, I'm not saying that my opinion is the end all be all, but just saying that Asr, is not alone in his desire for an amp to be transparent, if that's what you are saying (?). Like I said, I'm a purist at heart... objective of an amp (for the most part) is to amplify the source signal, thereby allowing you to hear the micro as well as macro details, the way the artist intended you to hear it. Why would you want to pollute that with added distortion (colouring). But, once again I speak from a purist heart, in that when I'm at a concert, more than likely it's an acoustical performance (no amps in the vincinity) a lot affects the sound, such as room acoustics, position of artist(s), perhaps the person sitting in front of you with the marshmellow head.. whatever, but I like to bring that BACK home with me and having an amp ADD bumps to certain frequencies is not desireable. I own a meier amp, and I admit, from time to time I play with the xfeed option... but in all in all neutral (in the amp section) is what's desired, let the source do it's job and let the headphones be themselves. In my world, the amp has no place correcting either's shortcomings.. I know extreme, but to each his own... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 In my world, it's all about the source, the SOURCE should sound good, the amp just brings it all to the surface. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *asr* 
_I've run it with four configurations just to make sure and clear up all variables - Arcam with Signal Cable, Arcam with Audioquest, CA with Signal Cable, CA with Audioquest (both CDPs with stock power cords, so I did lose that effect, but that's not enough data loss that would take away my gripes). None of these configurations really give me a sense of the CanAmp acting as a window into the source, it's making them all sound similar - too similar_

 

 ... if that's the case, then that's not cool.


----------



## shigzeo

ah well, the good old days of hi-fi are over for me and i am running for portable fi now. i could easily hear differences between the sources that I hooked the canamp whilst using the SAME IC. I would never think for once to change the IC when listening to different sources and the same amplifier, but some do I guess. 

 I think too that Hifinthen calling people tinears is a little meanspirited. if you do not like the amp that is great. i do not like your avatar. hows that? haha.

 cheers


----------



## Morph201

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shigzeo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ah well, the good old days of hi-fi are over for me and i am running for portable fi now. i could easily hear differences between the sources that I hooked the canamp whilst using the SAME IC. I would never think for once to change the IC when listening to different sources and the same amplifier, but some do I guess. 

 I think too that Hifinthen calling people tinears is a little meanspirited. if you do not like the amp that is great. i do not like your avatar. hows that? haha.

 cheers_

 

Yea, that dude is just plain mean.... burn him in effigy!!!!


----------



## d-cee

hehe it's all good mate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just giving an alternative point of view on matters

 unfortunately I'm going to disagree (as I am now allowed to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) that the canamp makes sources sound too similar. with the same interconnects and between my ori modded zhaolu and my DAC-AH are completely different sounds

 coming from my meier audio corda head-five the canamp also is a lot more revealing, but obviously i'm doing an upgrade here, and there is notable improvement, where others are doing side-grades and down-grades as their comparisons which of course they're entitled to do but their comments might scare off people wishing to upgrade to the canamp in fear of not gaining an improvement

 obviously the DAC-AH and Zhaolu are vastly different, and the reason I bought them is because of this, but I've never heard any of Asr's sources, maybe they're all quite similar, if Asr purchased them then they'd perhaps their sonic signatures are similar due to his preference to a particular sound.

 just a thought


----------



## Morph201

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *d-cee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hehe it's all good mate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just giving an alternative point of view on matters

 unfortunately I'm going to disagree (as I am now allowed to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) that the canamp makes sources sound too similar. with the same interconnects and between my ori modded zhaolu and my DAC-AH are completely different sounds

 coming from my meier audio corda head-five the canamp also is a lot more revealing, but obviously i'm doing an upgrade here, and there is notable improvement, where others are doing side-grades and down-grades as their comparisons which of course they're entitled to do but their comments might scare off people wishing to upgrade to the canamp in fear of not gaining an improvement

 obviously the DAC-AH and Zhaolu are vastly different, and the reason I bought them is because of this, but I've never heard any of Asr's sources, maybe they're all quite similar, if Asr purchased them then they'd perhaps their sonic signatures are similar due to his preference to a particular sound.

 just a thought_

 


 Ah, come on! you know what I meant.. about the free to disagree thing.. Haha.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sure the Heed is good at it's price point... from looking at how this thread has grown! I even had one on order, but backed out due to the wait and also the possibility that whatever pinkfloyd and mrarroyo auditioned might not be the same amp now due to the increase in production to get them out so fast.


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Morph201* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ah, come on! you know what I meant.. about the free to disagree thing.. Haha.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sure the Heed is good at it's price point... from looking at how this thread has grown! I even had one on order, but backed out due to the wait and also the possibility that whatever pinkfloyd and mrarroyo auditioned might not be the same amp now due to the increase in production to get them out so fast. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

if in doubt... mod the living crap outta the amp!

 which i should probably add, that my opinions are different yet again, apart from the different transformers based on region and build date, because most of the parts in my canamp have been exchanged =S


----------



## yrh0413

throw in my 10 cents to the ring...

 Imho (yup, i do like to highlight the "HUMBLE" word
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), the CanAmp is a budget headamp, or we can just say an entry headamp from Heed Audio. It competes with other headamp of the similar price range (e.g. Gilmore Lite), and frankly speaking i don't know who started to compare it with higher-end headamps like the GS-1. That, imho made some of us mad.

 I do respect Asr's unbiased and sincere review on the CanAmp, but do note that he has a high-end setup and maybe that is the reason why the CanAmp sounded the same on his various setup combinations. I'd upgraded to Vista 2 weeks ago and there were no drivers for my EMU0404 yet, and i can honestly tell you: there's a huge difference with onboard AC'97 -> CanAmp and EMU0404 -> CanAmp. Based on my personal findings, i think the CanAmp does not have the resolving power to give any difference between the Arcam and CA Azur. Make sense isn't it?

 As for the argument regarding "amplifiers are meant to amplify the source signal", somehow i do agree on this 100%. And to answer d-cee's question on the abundant numbers of headamp, i don't think it is cheap and easy to amplify the source signal without injecting any coloration and frequency-emphasis. I tend to think this way: cheaper amps are heavily colored, and the high-ends are the least colored. However not everyone are purists, and not everyone can afford a high-end source. That's why we have a lot of different headamps to meet different needs. 

 Okie, start flogging me Morph!


----------



## Hi-Finthen

/ One for whom, both the Heed and k501s provides a great many peak musical experiences/

 Says it all, I too must have tin ears...lol...How very mean spirited...lol

 Also note, I said "seemingly" or so it would seem, given this rigourous unimpressive estimation of the CanAmp under scrutiny and review .......Which as always, the opinion is open to interpertation for various reasons which 
 I also pointed out previously....

 I do believe I've given my estimation of the CanAmps comparison to my Mapletree fairly early on, as well as the product defect with the power switch I encountered... I also pointed out the changes made to the power supply and questioning its possible influance on the amps preformance early on in this thread, as well as when compared to the European versions. I know the importance and influance of the P.S. in tube amps and even the upgraded versions of the G-light for instance, effecting improvements in that case. However, even in the latter case a G-light doesn't become something so much different, simply slightly improved upon.

 Early on in this thread, PinkFloyd said of his impressions of the CanAmp, jokingly IMO, "for all we know he may have tin ears."lol

 No, I don't think anyone Pink Floyd included, here has a tin ear with regards to this CanAmp and their impressions of it. lol

 Oh, and BTW, my CanAmp distinctly changed in presentation with my upgraded source, as I stated before and sounds quite different reflecting signal source between my SACD, SB3 or with the addition of the outboard DAC... However, those are changes and increases in the quality of the signal provided in each case as opposed to flavors perhaps that other reviewers may so choose....

 Good stuff all~






 / One for whom, both the Heed and k501s provides a great many peak musical experiences/


----------



## d-cee

also, maybe because Asr is also reviewing other higher end equipment at the moment, going back to the canamp is like a huge letdown and so his dissapointments are moreso than someone who is solely reviewing the canamp? just a thought...

 of course the quest for complete transperancy is near impossible, but then if people seek full transperancy from the amp, why not also the source and the headphones as well?


----------



## Morph201

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_throw in my 10 cents to the ring...

 Imho (yup, i do like to highlight the "HUMBLE" word
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), the CanAmp is a budget headamp, or we can just say an entry headamp from Heed Audio. It competes with other headamp of the similar price range (e.g. Gilmore Lite), and frankly speaking i don't know who started to compare it with higher-end headamps like the GS-1. That, imho made some of us mad.

 I do respect Asr's unbiased and sincere review on the CanAmp, but do note that he has a high-end setup and maybe that is the reason why the CanAmp sounded the same on his various setup combinations. I'd upgraded to Vista 2 weeks ago and there were no drivers for my EMU0404 yet, and i can honestly tell you: there's a huge difference with onboard AC'97 -> CanAmp and EMU0404 -> CanAmp. Based on my personal findings, i think the CanAmp does not have the resolving power to give any difference between the Arcam and CA Azur. Make sense isn't it?

 As for the argument regarding "amplifiers are meant to amplify the source signal", somehow i do agree on this 100%. And to answer d-cee's question on the abundant numbers of headamp, i don't think it is cheap and easy to amplify the source signal without injecting any coloration and frequency-emphasis. I tend to think this way: cheaper amps are heavily colored, and the high-ends are the least colored. However not everyone are purists, and not everyone can afford a high-end source. That's why we have a lot of different headamps to meet different needs. 

 Okie, start flogging me Morph!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 


 Hehe, hey my Coby mp3 demands the best! So you guys should follow suit and get yourselves a boostaroo and *BE SOMEBODY!!!*

 @d-cee: I assume we're dealing with digital sources here for the most part, well long story short, during the D/A conversion those cold 0's and 1's are being turned into a nice warm cozy analog signal, in a sense it's coloured at that point by the recording reproduction, (assume the DAC is top-shelf and doing it's job perfectly, let's not get into jitter and junk like that...keep it simple) hopefully the recording engineer did an excellent job capturing the moment. Now skipping to the phones\speakers, it's presented to our neural input which does more colouring I'm sure, but the function of the cans is to present this analog information to us in pure\unadulterated form... music, but as you can see from the frequency response charts of different cans that's not the case, hence why recorded music rarely sounds like LIVE music. I haven't tested every can to say that this is the exact case or not. So in essence the goal is for total transparency to the music from source to your brain... exact audio reproduction. Just get a boostaroo! Sheesh


----------



## dizzyorange

Just picked up a used Canamp that should get here in a few days. I'm looking forward to comparing it to the eddie current.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Morph201* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hehe, hey my Coby mp3 demands the best! So you guys should follow suit and get yourselves a boostaroo and *BE SOMEBODY!!!*

 @d-cee: I assume we're dealing with digital sources here for the most part, well long story short, during the D/A conversion those cold 0's and 1's are being turned into a nice warm cozy analog signal, in a sense it's coloured at that point by the recording reproduction, (assume the DAC is top-shelf and doing it's job perfectly, let's not get into jitter and junk like that...keep it simple) hopefully the recording engineer did an excellent job capturing the moment. Now skipping to the phones\speakers, it's presented to our neural input which does more colouring I'm sure, but the function of the cans is to present this analog information to us in pure\unadulterated form... music, but as you can see from the frequency response charts of different cans that's not the case, hence why recorded music rarely sounds like LIVE music. I haven't tested every can to say that this is the exact case or not. So in essence the goal is for total transparency to the music from source to your brain... exact audio reproduction. Just get a boostaroo! Sheesh_

 

There is no perfection, there are only a variable series of compromised components used in the effort of reproduction of the original musical event; Starting with its miking and taping recording process mastering and mixing before our self sense of hearing which I also tend to belive has an effect on what we sense as pleasing or not. I understand some audiophiles work themselves tirelessly in the effort for accuracy. I doubt that should be the goal for enjoyment of musical events and especially at these price points... Wire with gain maybe the ideal, or maybe not even, to many that the CanAmp may appeal to perhaps... I just do not see the CanAmp as being untranspearent enough to matter, unless the goal isn't pleasing musical presentation but some ideal; Which when compared, the CanAmp then presents with less accuracy especially when compared to much larger investments in the one component in a given system. Yes, each of the other choices in the system will also color and shape the at ear presentation; IMO most importantly the phones and equally so the source , with a competent amplifier playing the least role in a good entry level high end, music reproduction system. Expectations of what the CanAmp can do for a listener is also to be able to allocate more funds to the source IMO in order for the most pleasing presentation for dollar invested in its system. 

 Well worth the scrutinity to find out where it stands amongst those other choices and where its faults lie. However, these compromises are not deal breakers for me because I am appreciative of what it does bring to a financially balanced system for the pleasing enjoyment of music....


----------



## dizzyorange

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *d-cee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I tend to disagree. If total transparency and increased volume were the prime objective of an amp then we wouldn't need too many amps would we? I mean if an amp could be developed that offers complete transparency then that is the only amp ever needed?

 I'm under the impression though that because complete transparency is impossible, nor desired by some (eg. tube amps) that it is now the objective of designers to try to achieve particular sounds that mate well with many/most headphones.

 I don't know, I speak only for myself but the entire time I've been into headphones and head-fi (admittedly not very long) I was never under the impression that amps should not colour the signal, rather they should sound good, as well as adding volume and offering other utility such as pleasing design, multiple input/outputs and crossfeed etc._

 


 Well said. Here's my 2 cents:

 If I wanted straight-wire with gain, I'd pick studio gear costing significantly less than Hi-Fi components. Color can be a good thing, even if it is not 100% true to the recording. For example, the holophonic 3D imaging of a single-ended triode amplifier may result from how our ears perceive 2nd order harmonics, which are artificially added by the SET. Even if this is artificial, it still sounds better (and sometimes even more true to life) than the original recording to me.

 For the $350-400 that the CanAmp costs, I am expecting some color


----------



## Morph201

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dizzyorange* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well said. Here's my 2 cents:

 If I wanted straight-wire with gain, I'd pick studio gear costing significantly less than Hi-Fi components. Color can be a good thing, even if it is not 100% true to the recording. For example, the holophonic 3D imaging of a single-ended triode amplifier may result from how our ears perceive 2nd order harmonics, which are artificially added by the SET. Even if this is artificial, it still sounds better (and sometimes even more true to life) than the original recording to me.

 For the $350-400 that the CanAmp costs, I am expecting some color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

For the most part, that's what ya cans are going to do, no? So you're going to color your color with a little color. Whatever.. Like I said to each his own, now if every person feels the need to spread their wings and mention they love color,more power to you.. You and I have different goals... good luck with yours! 

 When I say an amp should be transparent, I mean that it should scale up with the source.. in other words going from a low end source to a higher one you should notice the difference in refinement,etc.. the amp should NOT produce the SAME sonic signature across sources... IMHO.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hehe,oh btw, I hope that's the original Heed you purchased, and not the rushed to get out the door version..


----------



## Morph201

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There is no perfection, there are only a variable series of compromised components used in the effort of reproduction of the original musical event; Starting with its miking and taping recording process mastering and mixing before our self sense of hearing which I also tend to belive has an effect on what we sense as pleasing or not. I understand some audiophiles work themselves tirelessly in the effort for accuracy. I doubt that should be the goal for enjoyment of musical events and especially at these price points... Wire with gain maybe the ideal, or maybe not even, to many that the CanAmp may appeal to perhaps... I just do not see the CanAmp as being untranspearent enough to matter, unless the goal isn't pleasing musical presentation but some ideal which it then presents with less accuracy especially when compared to much larger investments in the one component in a given system.

 Well worth the scrutinity to find out where it stands amongst those other choices and where its faults lie. However, these compromises are not deal breakers for me because I am appreciative of what it does bring to a financially balanced system for the pleasing enjoyment of music....




_

 


 Maybe you need to do less talkin\typin, and go grab ya'self a boostaroo!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 That's going to be my canned response to the likes of you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I luv ya too, Hi-Finthen!


----------



## dizzyorange

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Morph201* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hehe,oh btw, I hope that's the original Heed you purchased, and not the rushed to get out the door version.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Me too. Am I correct in saying that the original had the blue power supply, and the new version has a slightly bigger black power supply?


----------



## yrh0413

i got my CanAmp last month, and it comes with a blue power supply. The black one is the 110V version (mine is the stock 230V).

 Added: Morph, i got this question playing in my mind. You said an amp must be as transparent as it should be, amplifying the signals from the source without adding any coloration. So may i know, the final outcome that we hear from our headphones; is the music we hear same as what was recorded? As you can see, most of us CanAmp users pair our amp with K701, and all of us agree that the K701 has HUGE soundstage and thin bass. So i consider these flaws as "adding colors to the original recording"? If so, which pair of headphones are considered "transparent"?

 Or i rephrase my question in this way: Does Grado makes songs sound forward? Does AKG adds extra soundstage to songs? Does Sennheisers add veil to songs? If your answer is yes, then why are we still insist that we should get the purest signal out of our amp, when our headphones will still add colors to the "purest signal"? Well... i would say the CanAmp adds bass impact to my K701, making it sounds more balanced haha!


----------



## mstorie

Had mine for almost a couple of weeks, Stateside. Blue 115V power supply. Build is top notch. No loose parts or reversed CAPS. Gets about 99 degrees F (measured above the heatsinks with a temp gun). I've got literally 200 hours burn-in on it now, and between 150 and 200 hours it just got gradually better and better (as has been stated here in the thread). It's certainly not a placebo effect. Mine isnt going anywhere, and I'm afraid to listen to anything without it, because the soundstage is awesome. For $400, its good enough for me.


----------



## dw6928

I like, MrArroyo, received the first batch of Heed amps. It is apparent that some modifications/changes may have taken place in the recent manufacturing process and perhaps not for the best. I am flabbergasted at some of these recent posts.
 My Heed amp has performed flawlessly since last Fall and remains transparent, three dimensional and a fine addition
 to my audio setup. I have no idea where all of this tin ear,
 Heed bashing is coming from or whether or not it is worthy
 of reading. ASR, I am not sure what version of Heed you received but you may want to contact the supplier and see what changes Heed has made. Your amp and mine do not seem like they are of the same ilk.


----------



## Morph201

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i got my CanAmp last month, and it comes with a blue power supply. The black one is the 110V version (mine is the stock 230V).

 Added: Morph, i got this question playing in my mind. You said an amp must be as transparent as it should be, amplifying the signals from the source without adding any coloration. So may i know, the final outcome that we hear from our headphones; is the music we hear same as what was recorded? As you can see, most of us CanAmp users pair our amp with K701, and all of us agree that the K701 has HUGE soundstage and thin bass. So i consider these flaws as "adding colors to the original recording"? If so, which pair of headphones are considered "transparent"?

 Or i rephrase my question in this way: Does Grado makes songs sound forward? Does AKG adds extra soundstage to songs? Does Sennheisers add veil to songs? If your answer is yes, then why are we still insist that we should get the purest signal out of our amp, when our headphones will still add colors to the "purest signal"? Well... i would say the CanAmp adds bass impact to my K701, making it sounds more balanced haha!_

 


 Dude, I'm not trying to convince the world.... Point is, if you like it, I love it! As long as you're happy, tis all that matters... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 btw, re-read post #2007, you'll see a blurb about different cans... frequency response, all that stuff.. Why do you think the HUGE change comes from different sources and\or phones? Amps shouldn't.... bah, *talking to self* .. walk away ... walk away....


----------



## Morph201

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i got my CanAmp last month, and it comes with a blue power supply. The black one is the 110V version (mine is the stock 230V).

 Added: Morph, i got this question playing in my mind. You said an amp must be as transparent as it should be, amplifying the signals from the source without adding any coloration. So may i know, the final outcome that we hear from our headphones; is the music we hear same as what was recorded? As you can see, most of us CanAmp users pair our amp with K701, and all of us agree that the K701 has HUGE soundstage and thin bass. So i consider these flaws as "adding colors to the original recording"? If so, which pair of headphones are considered "transparent"?

 Or i rephrase my question in this way: Does Grado makes songs sound forward? Does AKG adds extra soundstage to songs? Does Sennheisers add veil to songs? If your answer is yes, then why are we still insist that we should get the purest signal out of our amp, when our headphones will still add colors to the "purest signal"? Well... i would say the CanAmp adds bass impact to my K701, making it sounds more balanced haha!_

 


 Also, for the record I used to own stock K701s, and I still think they're wonderful cans, so I am fully aware of their signature! They're called reference phones for a reason... the intention of the design was to elicit a frequency response conducive to hearing great DETAIL.. hence what you call thin or lacking bass impact.. I never had a major issue with bass response, and I have a fairly NEUTRAL amp, because my source was up to par! The only reason I let the stock phones go was because they exposed a lot of flaws in the OLDER recordings I have.


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Morph201* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dude, I'm not trying to convince the world.... Point is, if you like it, I love it! As long as you're happy, tis all that matters... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 btw, re-read post #2007, you'll see a blurb about different cans... frequency response, all that stuff.. Why do you think the HUGE change comes from different sources and\or phones? Amps shouldn't.... bah, *talking to self* .. walk away ... walk away.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Spartan King Leonidas: A new age has begun, an age of freedom. And all will know that 300 Spartans gave their last breath to defend it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 joking!


----------



## Gaso

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I like, MrArroyo, received the first batch of Heed amps. It is apparent that some modifications/changes may have taken place in the recent manufacturing process and perhaps not for the best. I am flabbergasted at some of these recent posts.
 My Heed amp has performed flawlessly since last Fall and remains transparent, three dimensional and a fine addition
 to my audio setup. I have no idea where all of this tin ear,
 Heed bashing is coming from or whether or not it is worthy
 of reading. ASR, I am not sure what version of Heed you received but you may want to contact the supplier and see what changes Heed has made. Your amp and mine do not seem like they are of the same ilk._

 

I don't know, I have been more than happy with my CanAmp and I really can't make myself to agree with some of the Asr's comments, as was the case with K701 review he gave earlier. Our tastes seem to be from different planets, but hey, that's expected in audio world.


----------



## dw6928

I tend to agree with you. My 701/Heed experience has been wonderful, so much so that I invested in a recable from Moon Audio that even made the 701s shine more with the Heed.
 ASR's experience with his rig is so drastically different than
 the vast majority of us who have had the Heed for a good 6-9
 months, I wonder where the flaw is. I suggested he contact the supplier. Something is very much amiss!


----------



## DennyL

I have been following this thread with interest, although I guess I'm a bit less tempted by the Canamp than I was in the early days. This thread has revealed some quality control problems with the Canamp and I think it would be really interesting if ASR could borrow another sample of the Canamp, preferably an early one, and do some comparisons. It could be that the one he has has something wrong with it, or that Heed have made some detrimental changes to the design since the early days.


----------



## dw6928

or his hearing preferences lie elsewhere. no one ever said every amp is for everyone. most like the Heed, it is a great value for its cost and works well w/ virtually every hp. it has the current to run everything I own and run them well but
 ASR may not like what the Heed does or does not do. His is one opinion just like mine.


----------



## upstateguy

.


----------



## Asr

Ok I'm seeing two kinds of hyperbole being generated from my mini-reviews completely unintentionally, neither of which I like seeing.

 First, the perception that I'm out to criticize the Heed and bring its followers back to planet Earth. I'm _not_ trying to criticize the Heed necessarily. The only two reasons I'm comparing it against the GS-1 are: (1) someone previously said in this forum or in this very thread that the CanAmp competed with GS-1 and bettered it in some areas so I wanted to check that for myself, and (2) I don't have my Gilmore Lite stack on me at the moment.

 And second, the perception that I'm being too hard on it and there might be something wrong with my unit. It's true that I _am_ being hard on it, but that's because of my collective experience with all the amps I've heard so far. I have a feeling my words are being taken way too negatively than they're meant. Nowhere have I said that the CanAmp is a bad amp. And what would you guys prefer, me doing my best to pick it down to its virtues or raving about it like a mindless drone? I'm not implying that there's been mindless raving of course, I'm just saying that if I really wanted to rave about it, I could - it's just that there's been plenty of raving about the amp already, there doesn't need to be more raving added to this thread. Of all the CanAmp owners that have posted in this thread, only a few have taken a critical eye to it - that's what this thread needs more of, not just people saying "I JUST GOT MY CANAMP AND IT'S AWESOME!" I mean, come on, of _course_ people upgrading from a lesser amp are going to be impressed. Every amp needs multiple perspectives though.


----------



## dw6928

so you feel that "multiple perspectives" engenders the necessity to point out the negative because the positive has been already pointed out?


----------



## DennyL

I am pleased to see comparisons here that discuss the differences between amps at different price points because I am interested to know what to expect if I buy a more expensive or cheaper amp, and I like to read opinions of what extra qualities one gets by spending more. For the first ninety or so pages of this thread many were saying that the Canamp is a great amp. Now, the story is becoming more that the Canamp is a good amp at its price point, but compared to more expensive amps its limitations become audible - quite like a few other amps, actually. Maybe some reality at last, and the Canamp's FOTM days are over.


----------



## dw6928

I too am glad its FOTM are over. I ask you this: what amp at $400 is its equal?


----------



## yrh0413

what other alternatives for SS amps at $400? I can only think of Gilmore Lite. There are other SS amps that drive my headphones (K701) better like the Headamp GS-1 and Graham Slee Solo; but they are not in the $400 price range.

 I'm too glad that the FOTM fever is over. Fanboyism is so common in this forum.


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what other alternatives for SS amps at $400? I can only think of Gilmore Lite. There are other SS amps that drive my headphones (K701) better like the Headamp GS-1 and Graham Slee Solo; but they are not in the $400 price range._

 

the other was the EC/SS that when compared head to head were rough equals depending on the listener(s)

 other than that, I think theres the Meier Audio Corda Aria which another current canamp user prefers the heed over


----------



## DennyL

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I ask you this: what amp at $400 is its equal?_

 

I would be interested to know. The Gilmore Lite is one, and I would add to that the Eddie Current ECSS for consideration, and what about the 'bargain' Chinese amps, such as the Doge, DarkVoice, etc, etc? We always say that tube and SS are different, but not so different as to rule out comparisons.


----------



## jeremiah

Hi guys, I tried an MF X-Can v3 last weekend just to have an idea of comparison before I get my CanAmp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 At first when I powered it up and listened through my k701s, I felt there was no notable improvements over listening direct from my XM card. In fact, the soundstage seemed to have collapsed a little, like all the sounds were a little squashed together.

 But then after letting it run a while for about an hour or so, and adjusting some settings on my soundcard, the sound was just amazing! I found out that keeping the soundcard on a balanced 50% for both master and wave and amping it up with the X-Can really did the job. Sound was so much fuller and complete, the only way I can explain it is with this metaphor. Have you ever bathed under underpowered waterflow when using your shower? It is almost like that, when your shower is running like piss, it is hard to wash the shampoo off your hair, but when you gain back your jet-powered waterflow and the shower is like a small waterfall, it is just a world of difference.

 I hope that the Canamp will deliver such performance as well, and I would be more than pleased. Some of you might be thinking I am a dufus with such simple analysis and being so easily contented, but I am not some guy with a fat wallet, that is why I decided to buy the Canamp, seeing that it is the recommended amp for this price range, and something I can afford. What I am looking for is 'value', which I'm sure all of us who don't have credit cards with unlimited funds are seeking too. Sure, I'm certain there are better amps out there, but at how much more of the cost? And for me coming from ampless to an amp, if it is a big improvement and worthy of the bucks paid, then I'm happy, but for someone who has tried the highest end equipment, the Canamp might seem inferior. I guess in the end it all boils down to the 'Value'. Price/Performance. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## dw6928

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi DennyL

 I don't think anything is wrong with Asr's Heed. I got the same impression of the Canamp when I had mine.

 USG_

 

Refresh my memory if you will, how long did you keep the Heed?


----------



## upstateguy

.


----------



## kool bubba ice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Asr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok I'm seeing two kinds of hyperbole being generated from my mini-reviews completely unintentionally, neither of which I like seeing.

 First, the perception that I'm out to criticize the Heed and bring its followers back to planet Earth. I'm not trying to criticize the Heed necessarily. The only two reasons I'm comparing it against the GS-1 are: (1) someone previously said in this forum or in this very thread that the CanAmp competed with GS-1 and bettered it in some areas so I wanted to check that for myself, and (2) I don't have my Gilmore Lite stack on me at the moment.

 And second, the perception that I'm being too hard on it and there might be something wrong with my unit. It's true that I am being hard on it, but that's because of my collective experience with all the amps I've heard so far. I have a feeling my words are being taken way too negatively than they're meant. Nowhere have I said that the CanAmp is a bad amp. And what would you guys prefer, me doing my best to pick it down to its virtues or raving about it like a mindless drone? I'm not implying that there's been mindless raving of course, I'm just saying that if I really wanted to rave about it, I could - it's just that there's been plenty of raving about the amp already, there doesn't need to be more raving added to this thread. Of all the CanAmp owners that have posted in this thread, only a few have taken a critical eye to it - that's what this thread needs more of, not just people saying "I JUST GOT MY CANAMP AND IT'S AWESOME!" I mean, come on, of course people upgrading from a lesser amp are going to be impressed. Every amp needs multiple perspectives though._

 

No need to explain yourself. If they think your review was attacking the Heed this won't change their opinion. It seems the majority think the Heed sounds so great is BC it's their first serious amp.. After auditioning Steves GS-1 & using my DAC1 XRL outs, I doubt I'd say the Heed can compete with 1,000 amps.. Or 750.00 in this instance..


----------



## kool bubba ice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_so you feel that "multiple perspectives" engenders the necessity to point out the negative because the positive has been already pointed out?_

 

He's just pointing out the pros & cons which is needed in this Heed thread..


----------



## jules650

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kool bubba ice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No need to explain yourself._

 

x2

 It's always helpful to hear objective opinions and comparisons about gear. I found Asr's posts useful to estimate how the Canamp fared against other amps, as the Canamp is my first home amp.


----------



## dw6928

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kool bubba ice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_He's just pointing out the pros & cons which is needed in this Heed thread.._

 

oddly, I missed most of the pro. I am never suggesting the Heed is w/o flaws or is any more exceptional than the other great amps in this class. What distresses me somewhat is (and this happened big time in the Ultrasone thread) negative "eye" that develops in response to all of the positive reception people have when they get the Heed. Yes it may be their first major amp and that does inflate its value. To ruminate to 
 find the downside is too easy. Half full/half empty?


----------



## upstateguy

.


----------



## dw6928

USG, never a quarrel with a good guy, which you are. I am all in favor of a mini if we cannot wait until the next NYC where it was indeed a pleasure to meet you and your rig. What did I compare my Heed to? Certainly not another Heed.I was in the first batch of Heed releases and only 8 made their way to this country late last summer leaving none to compare it to. My sense of sonic change is my own and having grown up in the recording studio (father was VP of Columbia Records for many years). But like all things the discernible change is something that is personal. As you clearly remember, I felt your Heed seemed "immature" and had not reached the level I thought it should. Now in your
 perception, that never happened. Have you noted "burn in" with other amps? Good to chat with you as always. WW


----------



## yrh0413

just curious, when did all these negative remarks on the CanAmp started to pop out so often? If i remember correctly, there are no threads in the Headphone Amps section that spawns as long as this. It all started with mrarroyo and PinkFloyd's very positive review on this amp, and then people started to buy and try, and good feedbacks grow like a snowball rolling down the hill. However, do note that mrarroyo returned his CanAmp and PinkFloyd is sticking with his Slee Solo now. The 2 thread starters have left the camp.

 And to me, Asr's review is very sincere and honest; and his review on the CanAmp is so far the best review i ever seen in this thread. He compared the CanAmp to some other higher-end amps and why can't we just accept his findings? Honestly, is it THAT hard to accept a product's flaw?

 The reason why i go for the CanAmp is that it suits the bill, and it has good review. I have the DV336i and 332 on my list too but a 336i + decent set of tubes will cost more than the CanAmp itself. 

 @USG, did you compare your CanAmp with the Gilmore Lite? I saw you have both amps in your pictures.


----------



## dw6928

no offense to ASR's review, but the really good, in-depth comparisons of the Heed to other amps are back in the first posts in this thread where Mrarroyo did head to heads with many SS amps in a Florida meet. Search it out, it is worth the read.


----------



## dw6928

one additional thought: even though I have had the Heed since its US inception and I am very fond of it, I am by no means the defender of the faith here. It accomplishes what I need it to do: drive 3 very different sets of headphones: 650s, 701s, and Ultrasone 2500s. No easy task but a task it
 does well.


----------



## upstateguy

.


----------



## dw6928

amps that I had that I compared the Heed to were: Headroom Microamp and Music Fidelity V2 (PInk Floyd modded) and Headfive (thanks Bill)


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Wayne, you forgot you owned the HeadFive, without the serial number...Remember?


----------



## upstateguy

.


----------



## dw6928

Thanks Bill you are absolutely right about the H5. It lives in NYC now and Insomniac's ZuMobius cables live with my 650s.
 USG: the Headroom Microamp Desktop Module. My mistake: I kept the Headroom Microdac
 to be with the Heed.


----------



## dizzyorange

There's a guy selling his Pink Floyd modded CanAmp for only $450 on the FS forums. Don't mean to advertise inappropriately but it seems he's trying to make a mortgage payment and the price is an absolute steal.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jeremiah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi guys, I tried an MF X-Can v3 last weekend just to have an idea of comparison before I get my CanAmp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 At first when I powered it up and listened through my k701s, I felt there was no notable improvements over listening direct from my XM card. In fact, the soundstage seemed to have collapsed a little, like all the sounds were a little squashed together.

 But then after letting it run a while for about an hour or so, and adjusting some settings on my soundcard, the sound was just amazing! I found out that keeping the soundcard on a balanced 50% for both master and wave and amping it up with the X-Can really did the job. Sound was so much fuller and complete, the only way I can explain it is with this metaphor. Have you ever bathed under underpowered waterflow when using your shower? It is almost like that, when your shower is running like piss, it is hard to wash the shampoo off your hair, but when you gain back your jet-powered waterflow and the shower is like a small waterfall, it is just a world of difference.

 I hope that the Canamp will deliver such performance as well, and I would be more than pleased. Some of you might be thinking I am a dufus with such simple analysis and being so easily contented, but I am not some guy with a fat wallet, that is why I decided to buy the Canamp, seeing that it is the recommended amp for this price range, and something I can afford. What I am looking for is 'value', which I'm sure all of us who don't have credit cards with unlimited funds are seeking too. Sure, I'm certain there are better amps out there, but at how much more of the cost? And for me coming from ampless to an amp, if it is a big improvement and worthy of the bucks paid, then I'm happy, but for someone who has tried the highest end equipment, the Canamp might seem inferior. I guess in the end it all boils down to the 'Value'. Price/Performance. Just my 2 cents._

 

Hi Jeremiah, glad you were able to listen to the X-Can V3. As you notice it is best to let it warm up for at least 30 minutes to 45 minutes before you do any critical listening. The X-Can V3 is one of my favorite amps, mine received the full blown PinkFloyd mods as well as a Little Pinkie power supply which delivers up to 2.5 amps versus the 0.5 amps the original wall wart supplies. My X-Can V3 has also been fitted with 6NP1-EB Russian tubes and it just sounds fantastic. (By the way dw6928 I have not forgotten I promised to loan you this amp so PM me so I can make arrangements to do so)

 Anyways, getting back to the Heed CanAmp I compared fully burnt in Heed with my fully modded X-Can V3 and V2 (I also have one of those fully modded by PinkFloyd and with its Little Pinkie PSU as well), a HeadFive loaned to me by Vorlon1, a Mapletree Ear + Purist HD100, an EC/SS, and a brand new Heed CanAmp from Boomana.

 At the time my ranking was:
 1. Mapletree
 2. Heed tied with the EC/SS
 3. V2
 4. V3
 5. Boomana's new Heed
 6. HeadFive

 There is no question that burn in makes a difference and it was noticeable with the two Heed CanAmps side by side. The bass on my unit was deeper, tighter, and well controlled. The highs on mine were clearer, more detailed, and with more extension. I also believe that some of the differences were attributed to the differences in transformers.

 Anyways, I also said at the time that if in the future I had to let an amp go it would be the Heed even though it ranked higher than most of the amps. I said so because there is something about a tube amp (even hybrids like the Music Fidelity) that a purely SS can not reproduce IMO.

 However if the Heed CanAmp you get sounds anything like the one I had you will be very happy with your decision. The soundstage on the Heed is nothing but short of magical. It not only has width but it also has a sense of depth that surprised the heck of me for an amp at the $400 msrp. I also found that it effortlessly can keep up with any kind of music I threw at it and it has a lot of power in reserve to accommodate headroom as needed.

 Enjoy your new amp. Before I forget let it burn in definitely for 100 hours but I think that 250 hours or so would be best.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_just curious, when did all these negative remarks on the CanAmp started to pop out so often? If i remember correctly, there are no threads in the Headphone Amps section that spawns as long as this. It all started with mrarroyo and PinkFloyd's very positive review on this amp, and then people started to buy and try, and good feedbacks grow like a snowball rolling down the hill. However, do note that mrarroyo returned his CanAmp and PinkFloyd is sticking with his Slee Solo now. The 2 thread starters have left the camp.

 And to me, Asr's review is very sincere and honest; and his review on the CanAmp is so far the best review i ever seen in this thread. He compared the CanAmp to some other higher-end amps and why can't we just accept his findings? Honestly, is it THAT hard to accept a product's flaw?

 The reason why i go for the CanAmp is that it suits the bill, and it has good review. I have the DV336i and 332 on my list too but a 336i + decent set of tubes will cost more than the CanAmp itself. 

 @USG, did you compare your CanAmp with the Gilmore Lite? I saw you have both amps in your pictures._

 

Hi yrh0413, I have not left the camp. At least not yet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 However it is true I do not post on this thread as much as I used to, but if you go to page 100 you will see I post ocassionally. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As far as PinkFloyd, well he was banned a few months ago and thus can not longer post here.

 I read Asr's post as what it is his impressions on the Heed. Not everyone likes chocolate! Also the music I listen to (mostly Jazz) may not be what he or others like. For example last saturday I met with Vorlon1 to discuss the TTVJ Millet amp, the SR71, and the LaRocco PRII MkII. to Vorlon1 the TTVJ Millet was tops, to me it was the LaRocco. Is either of us wrong? No, we just have diferent ears and choose accordingly.

 I hope the Heed CanAmp you receive will exceed your expectations and you get many hours of enjoyment out of your new amp. I would suggest you do burn it in for at least 100 hours but 250 hours is better IMO.

 If you have the time you may wish to read some of my previous comparisons of the Heed to various amps. It may help to put things in perspective. BTW I do believe that some of the parts in the Heed have been changed and it would account for some of the sound changes.


----------



## TheMuffinMan_01

I just wanted to post, I just received my CanAmp today and I'm quite happy with it. It drives my K701's quite nicely, definately a step up from what I had before... I'll wait on some more burn-in for more detailed impressions. So far so good though.


----------



## jeremiah

Hi mrarroyo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , thank you very much for the feedback and sharing your experience of the X-Can v3 as well as the Heed Canamp compared with the other amps. Wow, even though I don't know much about modding except for maybe swapping an op amp, haha..(I'm a noob), those PinkFloyd upgrades you have sound sweet. Although personally I did not having the chance to test things like PSU upgrade and such, many electronics suggest that a better power supply improves performance quite a bit (so I must have a look at that sometime, hehe).

 Alike you I do believe in burn-in! When I first read about it while searching for headphones online, I was a little skeptical, but having actually experienced it, I can't help but say it's true  Even on a cheap pair of sony earbuds, which I use on a yamaha electronic keyboard, I had distortions with the keys on the lowest octave at first, but after pounding on those bass notes for a couple of days, it was gone completely! So I'm sure it applies the same on amps.

 I understand your choice of tube amps, and would so very much like to enjoy them like you, but I can't afford them, and they do seem a little complex, with all those swappable tubes and stuff. I'm sure I'll get tempted to constantly upgrade and try different tubes if I have one, until I get broke, haha. Thank you for your reassurance of my chosen amp, I am glad because this is my first amplifier, and I would be more than happy to stick with it if it performs as it is said to


----------



## arirug

I am still waiting for my Heed Canamp. Three weeks has allready gone. while waiting I finally decided to buy a Darkvoice 336i too. I bought it on ebay today, and I wonder which one will arrive first. Because of this buy I will have to wait a bit before buying the Sennheiser HD650. But I still have the Beyerdynamic DT990, Grado SR225, Beyerdynamic DT831 and AKG K701. But Now I will soon have the possibillity to see how these to amplifiers suits these headphones, and which one of them I like best.


----------



## dw6928

I am curious as to why Heed changed some of the internal components. It needs an investigation!


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am curious as to why Heed changed some of the internal components. It needs an investigation!_

 

probably due to parts availability

 Alpar might know, but Zsolt would be the best one to ask methinks


----------



## Gaso

i opened my Heed yesterday and there seems to be only couple of differences, the Led has no hookup wires and the headphone jack seems to be a bit different. I'll borrow a camera from work and give you guys couple of pics later tonight.


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am curious as to why Heed changed some of the internal components. It needs an investigation!_

 

I have sent e-mails to Alpar and Zsolt and I'll post their replies when I receive them.


----------



## Gaso

Here's some photos of my month-old (or so) CanAmp, I'm not qualified to tell all the differences but perhaps someone smarter can:


----------



## elbrickodaviso

Do they still send out demos? I'd LOVE to try this thing out with my K701 and possibly buy.


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gaso* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's some photos of my month-old (or so) CanAmp, I'm not qualified to tell all the differences but perhaps someone smarter can:
 ..._

 

thanks! looks the same as mine except your heatsinks are squarer and your small box film caps are *possibly* a lighter shade of stale yellow than mine were so possibly sourced elsewhere


----------



## Gaso

Yeah, the film caps are more of off-white-creamish color to the naked eye and the value markings are printed to the sides rather than top. The values seem to be same though (3 x ".1J63", 2 x ".47J63", and 2 x "10nK400"). J & K are tolerances, I guess?


----------



## dizzyorange

Upstateguy, where upstate are you? Are you anywhere near Ithaca by any chance?


 Oh yeah, and the Canamp's being delivered tomorrow =) Can't wait.


----------



## dw6928

ASR: is it possible for you to post a photo of your Heed innards? It might be of interest to the thread.


----------



## Asr

I would but I don't have the appropriate utility in my toolbox for dealing with the type of screws on the amp. Maybe I'll get around to buying more tools sometime...


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jeremiah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi mrarroyo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , thank you very much for the feedback and sharing your experience of the X-Can v3 as well as the Heed Canamp compared with the other amps. Wow, even though I don't know much about modding except for maybe swapping an op amp, haha..(I'm a noob), those PinkFloyd upgrades you have sound sweet. Although personally I did not having the chance to test things like PSU upgrade and such, many electronics suggest that a better power supply improves performance quite a bit (so I must have a look at that sometime, hehe).

 Alike you I do believe in burn-in! When I first read about it while searching for headphones online, I was a little skeptical, but having actually experienced it, I can't help but say it's true  Even on a cheap pair of sony earbuds, which I use on a yamaha electronic keyboard, I had distortions with the keys on the lowest octave at first, but after pounding on those bass notes for a couple of days, it was gone completely! So I'm sure it applies the same on amps.

 I understand your choice of tube amps, and would so very much like to enjoy them like you, but I can't afford them, and they do seem a little complex, with all those swappable tubes and stuff. I'm sure I'll get tempted to constantly upgrade and try different tubes if I have one, until I get broke, haha. Thank you for your reassurance of my chosen amp, I am glad because this is my first amplifier, and I would be more than happy to stick with it if it performs as it is said to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Glad to be of assistance, if you ever get a chance then listen to a tube amp. Warning, you may just have to buy it.


----------



## Aud

I'm currently running a stock cable HD600 with my Heed. What cable would you guys recommend/consider to complement the sound of this combo? Blue dragons?


----------



## yrh0413

guys may i ask, if i want to swap the components in my CanAmp, which cable/parts should i disconnect from the chassis in order to access the underneath of the board?


----------



## dw6928

a little Heed birdie told me that the internal components have remained virtually the same.


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_a little Heed birdie told me that the internal components have remained virtually the same._

 

yes it is basically the same but the film caps and power resistors are of different company; and the decoupling caps varies from amp to amp. Mine is 63V, then some are 35V...


----------



## arirug

Yesterday I got mail from Alpar, saying that they will send out my Heed Canamp by the beginning of next week. The waiting time has been hard, and expensive, since it made me buy a Darkvoice 336i too. And tubes. But it will be interesting comparing these and see which one I prefer.


----------



## dw6928

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yes it is basically the same but the film caps and power resistors are of different company; and the decoupling caps varies from amp to amp. Mine is 63V, then some are 35V... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

"all components are technically unchanged" just passing along what I was told.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Asr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would but I don't have the appropriate utility in my toolbox for dealing with the type of screws on the amp. Maybe I'll get around to buying more tools sometime... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You need a metric hex key.


----------



## Gaso

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_guys may i ask, if i want to swap the components in my CanAmp, which cable/parts should i disconnect from the chassis in order to access the underneath of the board?_

 

From what I can tell

 - remove the top cover (4 screws on the sides)
 - remove the back plate (3 screws)
 - remove the volume knob and pot shaft nut and washer from the front side
 - remove the headphone jack nut and washer from the front side
 - remove the 4 screws from the top of the board
 - on the recent version the led legs are soldered directly to legs portdruding from the board (no wires here) and the led itself seems to be glued in front panel, so you'll have to desolder the legs before removing the board
 - carefully remove the board by pulling backwards

 That's it AFAIK.


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_guys may i ask, if i want to swap the components in my CanAmp, which cable/parts should i disconnect from the chassis in order to access the underneath of the board?_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gaso* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_From what I can tell

 - remove the top cover (4 screws on the sides)
 - remove the back plate (3 screws)
 - remove the volume knob and pot shaft nut and washer from the front side
 - remove the headphone jack nut and washer from the front side
 - remove the 4 screws from the top of the board
 - on the recent version the led legs are soldered directly to legs portdruding from the board (no wires here) and the led itself seems to be glued in front panel, so you'll have to desolder the legs before removing the board
 - carefully remove the board by pulling backwards

 That's it AFAIK._

 

he's got it, my canamp also had the LED legs soldered directly on, I replaced it with some wire for ease of access


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gaso* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_From what I can tell

 - remove the top cover (4 screws on the sides)
 - remove the back plate (3 screws)
 - remove the volume knob and pot shaft nut and washer from the front side
 - remove the headphone jack nut and washer from the front side
 - remove the 4 screws from the top of the board
 - on the recent version the led legs are soldered directly to legs portdruding from the board (no wires here) and the led itself seems to be glued in front panel, so you'll have to desolder the legs before removing the board
 - carefully remove the board by pulling backwards

 That's it AFAIK._

 

Thanks a lot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh wait, how do you guys remove the headphone jack nut? I don't think my spanner fits the small gaps around the nut


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks a lot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh wait, how do you guys remove the headphone jack nut? I don't think my spanner fits the small gaps around the nut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

needle nosed pliers or a socket wrench


----------



## Gaso

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *d-cee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_he's got it, my canamp also had the LED legs soldered directly on, I replaced it with some wire for ease of access_

 

Ah I see... So, no revisions there neither.


----------



## djbnh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yes it is basically the same but the film caps and power resistors are of different company; and the decoupling caps varies from amp to amp. Mine is 63V, then some are 35V... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'd like, if possible, to hear from more owners of current Heed CanAmps regarding changes in their respective unit from the earlier configured units. Film caps / resistors / decoupling caps can all possibly effect the SQ...for my $, this thread has more and more interesting turns.

 As for those passing through comments made by "birdie"s. I don't know what to make of those comments, seeing they are second-hand, and not verifiable nor attributable to any manufacturer or dealer at this time. Perhaps the so-called "birdie" might consider stepping up to the thread and personally addressing Heed CanAmp owners, prospective owners, and prospective bashers about the seeming confusion.


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *djbnh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'd like, if possible, to hear from more owners of current Heed CanAmps regarding changes in their respective unit from the earlier configured units. Film caps / resistors / decoupling caps can all possibly effect the SQ...for my $, this thread has more and more interesting turns.

 As for those passing through comments made by "birdie"s. I don't know what to make of those comments, seeing they are second-hand, and not verifiable nor attributable to any manufacturer or dealer at this time. Perhaps the so-called "birdie" might consider stepping up to the thread and personally addressing Heed CanAmp owners, prospective owners, and prospective bashers about the seeming confusion._

 

As mentioned earlier, there are no changes in terms of resistors, capacitors, film caps, diodes' values. All are still the same with the later batch when compared with the earlier batch, just that Heed Audio might have changed its supplier or whatever. Do note that the CanAmp still uses generic components like Jamicon caps and "unknown" film caps.

 Imho, most of us CanAmp owners upgraded from inferior amps and that is why the CanAmp gave us the "Wow!" factor. But to those who owns a high-end rig, the CanAmp simply does not do well to their ears. It is very natural for us humans to compare one thing to another. Till now i still don't think Asr's CanAmp is faulty in anyway (except the "very hot" problem sounds like a faulty unit). If i were to review my 1st headamp (the Little Dot 2+), most probably i'll end up revealing tons of flaws from the LD.


----------



## dizzyorange

Canamp is delivered! After 100 pages of discussion I'm pretty hyped to listen to this thing.


----------



## Morph201

LOL! Don't fall into that trap.... try to remain calm, keep an even keel while evaluating.....


----------



## dw6928

and the 200 hour watermark is not a joke!


----------



## dizzyorange

I got this used from another head-fier. He said he basically left it on for 3 months straight, so it should be properly burned in. So far it sounds very good. The edges of bass notes seem better defined than the tube amp I'm coming from.

  Quote:


 LOL! Don't fall into that trap.... try to remain calm, keep an even keel while evaluating..... 
 

Haha I'm trying my best.


----------



## Morph201

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dizzyorange* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Canamp is delivered! After 100 pages of discussion I'm pretty hyped to listen to this thing._

 

*ahem* Did ya listen yet? Whatcha think?????


----------



## dw6928

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dizzyorange* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got this used from another head-fier. He said he basically left it on for 3 months straight, so it should be properly burned in. So far it sounds very good. The edges of bass notes seem better defined than the tube amp I'm coming from._

 

are you using the 650s w/ the Heed?


----------



## dizzyorange

Yes I am using the HD650 with stock cable. Source is EMU 0404 USB line outs (for those not familiar with computer audio, the EMU is a better DAC than you might think. Uses AKM4396 DAC, same as found in the $2000 SlimDevices Transporter.)

 Just finished up 2 fun hours of listening, and if it wasn't for having to head out, I could easily listen all afternoon. Thought I'd post some initial impressions:

 1. Physically the unit is built sturdy and attractive, and has the perfect form factor for desk use. It's almost like Heed took the good ole' Greek golden ratio into account when building the chassis.

 2. The bass has excellent extension down low. With the HD650, there is more impact and slam with bass notes. This is a GREAT amplifier for hip-hop, rap, and related genres.

 3. One of my criteria for judging equipment is how convincing a well-recorded cello solo sounds. Having played the cello for many years, I've found that capturing the tone and body of the cello is a hard task for audio equipment. For example, auditions of the K701 and SR-225 playing cello were both unsatisfactory. The details were there, but the tone and body were not. I'm happy to say the Canamp with HD650 does a solid job of reproducing the cello tone, but it's still not completely true to real life. 

 4. The soundstage is wide but seemingly flat, instruments and vocals are presented in a 2-dimensional band from L to R. The feeling of "depth" and multiple "layers" is not comparable to the EC-01. For example, an well-recorded A Capella CD of mine has 6 voices in a staggered formation, with 3 singers in front and 3 in back. The group uses this physical location to their advantage in creating various vocal effects (brilliant stuff IMO). With the Canamp, it felt like all 6 voices were standing in a straight line, whereas with the EC-01 the rear row of voices are clearly positioned behind the front row. The EC-01 also captured the "feel" and approximate size of the chamber the tracks were recorded in, while with the Canamp there were fewer cues as to what kind of venue the singers were singing in. 

 5. The Canamp is GREAT with "wall-of-sound" type music, where the power of the music comes from a "wall" of distorted guitars and percussion, and enjoyment does not depending on specific spatial imaging. IMO a lot of rock and hip-hop songs fall into this category.

 6. I know musical memory is not reliable, but this Canamp is a signficiant upgrade, IMO, over the only other solid state amp I've owned, the Headfive. It is too early to tell if it will be an upgrade over the EC-01. I plan to spend a week with both amps, and then sell the one I can live without.


----------



## dw6928

don't sell the Heed!


----------



## Morph201

Hehehehe! It sounds like it's physically burnt in (3 months cooking).. now he just needs to adjust to the signature.. (??)


----------



## dw6928

you are familiar with sound signature adoption Morph. it takes
 us all longer than we care to admit. rush to judgment is usually ill-advised.


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *djbnh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ this thread has more and more interesting turns._

 

*Agreed*

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *djbnh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ As for those passing through comments made by "birdie"s. I don't know what to make of those comments, seeing they are second-hand, and not verifiable nor attributable to any manufacturer or dealer at this time. Perhaps the so-called "birdie" might consider stepping up to the thread and personally addressing Heed CanAmp owners, prospective owners, and prospective bashers about the seeming confusion._

 

_So done._

 I wrote a note to the US distributor (Profundo) about some of the concerns on this forum regarding the CanAmp. I sent a link to the most recent pages and he went through some of the posts and forwarded my note to Heed Audio.

 I think it was on Monday that he called me by cell, while waiting for a flight to Europe. Once there, he'll be meeting with our friends at Heed Audio, their German distributor and I think, the distributor for the UK (I don't remember exactly).
 I can't think of any other distributor I deal with that has been so attentive and helpful as Bob from Profundo. That he would take a minute between fights to call from a busy airport to address my concerns speaks volumes. In fact, I count myself very lucky to deal with him, Heed Audio and for the past year or so, many of you here at Head-Fi. Gosh, I love my job!

 But I digress.

 It was in this conversation that I was told that Heed responded to my forwarded note almost immediately, saying (paraphrasing) that the CanAmp that is being shipped today is the same as the CanAmp from a year ago and in fact, the same as what they have been offering even two years ago.
 I asked how we should address this here and was told to wait for them to put something together that either they will post or will pass through us for me to post for them.

 It seems to me that Dexdexter has an email into them as well so we'll see what comes of that too.

 I wanted to wait before posting anything, as I would rather be better informed than I am at present. I also always fear to appear improper in this forum, as I'm a dealer and some may look to anything I say as suspect, but Id like to think that others, those who have dealt with me all along, will know better.

 I really like dropping in here form time to time, to see what's going on.
 I really don't expect EVERYONE that has bought a CanAmp to keep it. No matter how good a component might be, regardless of price, there is still one uncontrolled variable: what _you like._

 I, for one, am driven by tonality. 
 There was an interview with David Chesky in Stereophile a couple of years ago, I'm sure it can be had from their archives online. He addresses this same issue when it comes to his recording company, Chesky Records, saying that - in his opinion, a lot of labels have forgotten about getting _tonality_ right in their recordings.

 Musicians will go through great pains to shop for an instrument that sounds "right" to them. Action and feel come into play as well of course, but it's in its tonality that the musician finds his voice. I've been through this shopping for guitars.
 In the case of the cello, mentioned on this page, I'm sure Dizzyorange might agree with me that in addition to the tonal quality that the cello itself has to give, so too, are agonizing choices over which bow to buy.
 I think it's impressive when a recording gets the "wood" resonance of the body nice and the "air" around the instrument without loosing the textural character of the bow on the strings. Compare Janos Starker "J.S. Bach - Suites For Solo Cello", RCA Red Seal 09026-61436-2 to the Sony Music recording "The Cello Suites Yo-Yo Ma Inspired By Bach". IMO, both are very good recordings but both are also very different.


 Everyone has his or her hot button, right?

 Tonality, detail, spatial queues, noise floor (or lack thereof) all these things come into play but some appeal more so than others and it's on those things that decisions are made. 

 The music source that's used is to me, vitally important. I see that many here are using computer sound cards. I'm woefully lost in this area but I see great things going on with streaming audio from a hard drive to some sort of unit like the Slim Devices products or the Sonos system, etc. These are exciting times for music enthusiasts. 
 The key is to get the music from as good a source as budget allows and then, move the signal down and out, either into the room or into your cans.

 If you can sit, listen to and enjoy your music without getting annoyed by something you can't put your finger on but you tire of the system and need to turn it down or off, something is not working right and you likely need to make a change. But I should not have to point this out to anyone here. You guys all know this.

 I like what Mr. Arroyo pointed out, as it was elegant in its simplicity about not everyone liking chocolate. I can't imagine for the life of me anyone who wouldn't literally like chocolate... one of the world's little wonders... but I get his point when applied to tastes and preferences.

 I can see how someone new to this group might have popped in say, around it's 60 to 80% progression and might have thought there was a hug fest going on in here over the Heed. Ok, fine. Just a bunch of end users enjoying their purchases and comparing notes. Nothing wrong with that.

 As for more recent posts of findings to the contrary, there is nothing wrong with that either. Dissent and debate. 
 Everyone here knows the Earth's spin on-axis is not at the Heed Factory - even though a lot of really nice people are there. And if their products appeal to you, then great. If not, thanks for trying them out. No hard feelings, this is what makes this a _hobby._ But at least keep the gadget long enough for full burn in - yes, they are cold blooded little critters and the time it takes for them to really turn the corner and bloom has been stated here again and again and is very real.

 Well... the bird has chirped (and then, some).
 I'm sorry for the long post but you wanted the little "birdie" to step up. So, there you go _be careful of what you wish for._ Ha!

 I will pass along any news I get from Heed or Profundo as soon as I hear from them.

 Thanks!

 Dan


----------



## Dexdexter

I've received a brief reply from Alpar Huszti reiterating that the design of the CanAmp, including the specs and values of its components, has remained essentially unchanged since its introduction well over three years ago.

 He went on to express his regret at being unable to go into further detail in reply to the other inquiries he has received from Head-Fi members, since he was busy preparing for the High End Show in Germany this weekend, not to mention the 8-hour drive from Budapest to Munich that he and Zsolt had to make earlier today.

 But he also said that he intended to catch up with the recent developments here on the thread, and write a more comprehensive reply for me to pass along, hopefully by tomorrow afternoon at the latest.


----------



## Morph201

Wow! I am speechless! I have NEVER seen a solid state amp cause this much controversey!!


----------



## dizzyorange

Well said Dan! I know it's been said many times but this guy is a gentleman and a professional and always pleasant to deal with. 


 On another note, now that I'm finally listening to the Canamp for the first time, what better thing to do then read the WHOLE thread from the beginning... and... I love how Morph201's sole purpose in this thread is to make fun of the silliness of Canamp owners hahaha. Very MST3K, gave me a good laugh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I want an Opera. Then I can join the Heed wisecrackin' fun


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Morph201* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow! I am speechless! I have NEVER seen a solid state amp cause this much controversey!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It is not controve.. (ah shucks I can't spell it!!!) Anyways it is interest.


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Morph201* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow! I am speechless! I have NEVER seen a solid state amp cause this much controversey!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Well, when people (not naming names, mind you, Morph) begin speculating on public forums that a product has been intentionally _downgraded_ to increase profit margins, or that quality control has been sacrificed to get said product "out the door", manufacturers tend to take that rather seriously.


----------



## Morph201

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, when people (not naming names, mind you, Morph) begin speculating on public forums that a product has been intentionally downgraded to increase profit margins, or that quality control has been sacrificed to get said product "out the door", manufacturers tend to take that rather seriously._

 

I admit I made references to "..rush to get out the door"... in posts 2002 & 2011. I apologize if that was taken as fact or an accusation, I was merely reiterating the fears and concerns people had due to 'quality and sonic inconsistencies', which merely could have been people hearing differently. Please, anyone disregard those sentences.


----------



## djbnh

Dan, I feel that's aces of you to bring forward what you have posted. Thanks very much for your reply.

 Peace.

 edit-typo


----------



## kamal007

hey all, anyone tried a heed with a darth beyer? and how do they sound?


----------



## Cankin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've received a brief reply from Alpar Huszti reiterating that the design of the CanAmp, including the specs and values of its components, has remained essentially unchanged since its introduction well over three years ago.

 He went on to express his regret at being unable to go into further detail in reply to the other inquiries he has received from Head-Fi members, since he was busy preparing for the High End Show in Germany this weekend, not to mention the 8-hour drive from Budapest to Munich that he and Zsolt had to make earlier today.

 But he also said that *he intended to catch up with the recent developments here on the thread*, and write a more comprehensive reply for me to pass along, hopefully by tomorrow afternoon at the latest._

 

revision to canamp?


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Blackbird Audio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I like what Mr. Arroyo pointed out, as it was elegant in its simplicity about not everyone liking chocolate. I can't imagine for the life of me anyone who wouldn't literally like chocolate... one of the world's little wonders... but I get his point when applied to tastes and preferences._

 

Well said Dan.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm enjoying my CanAmp very much, and at the same time waiting for my modding parts to arrive from Farnell.


----------



## musicman59

I have a pair of HD650 with the Equinox cable. My first headphone amplifier was a CIA VHP-1/VAC-1 combo. It worked very good with the HD650. The sound was clean defined with good soundstaging and bass. 
 I sold the CIA combo upgrading to a Headamp GS-1 with stepped attenuator. The sound with this amp was a lot cleaner with lots of detail, great separation and huge soundstage. All these came with a trade off. The overall presentation was more relaxed, very musical but the fun was not the same. Don’t get me wrong the GS-1 is great and there to stay. I just think the relax nature of the HD-650 combine to the one from the GS-1 is a little too much. So I am waiting for a pair of Denon AH-D5000 to give them a try with the GS-1.

 Now to the real subject. Two days ago I received a Heed CanAmp from Profundo (Bob Clarke is a great guy!). I installed it in my bedroom system to start burning it in. Yesterday, after 24 of burning I couldn’t resist the temptation and gave it a little listening with the HD-650. The best word I can use is WOW! I have never have heard the HD-650 so alive! Yes the sound might not be so clean and refine as the one from the GS-1 and the soundstage not as big either but it was a lot of fun to listen to the music with this combo.
 I was pleasantly surprised and very happy. The HD-650 will stay in my bedroom for good with the CanAmp.

 I am expecting the sound to get better as the hours of burn-in keep going (Bob recommended 200 hours). Now my questions to this forum are: Should I upgrade some of the components inside the CanAmp? Which ones and with what? Should I try to put in an IEC for a detachable power cord so it can be upgraded?

 Thanks.


----------



## dw6928

I think Dan has to be nominated for the Headfi Hall of Fame


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *musicman59* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Now my questions to this forum are: Should I upgrade some of the components inside the CanAmp? Which ones and with what? Should I try to put in an IEC for a detachable power cord so it can be upgraded?_

 

Some of the easier mods:
 - remove the NE5532 opamp and solder a dip8 socket for ease of opamp rolling
 - swap the power caps with larger value ones
 - swap the 4 diodes to ultrafast
 - swap the remaining 4 caps to audiophile-rated caps
 - swap all 7 film caps with polyprops 

 (the above mentioned mods are called: the infamous PinkFloyd CanAmp mods LOL!)

 Installing an IEC inlet is possible, but that involves drilling and hacking the backplate and installing a new psu to replace the stock snubber psu.

 p/s: thanks for your review on comparing GS-1 and the CanAmp. So basically the CanAmp is more musical than the GS-1?


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Some of the easier mods:
 - remove the NE5532 opamp and solder a dip8 socket for ease of opamp rolling
 ...
 - swap all 7 film caps with polyprops_

 

i would not consider these 2 easy mods, the space is tight around the opamps and the tracks are delicate. once the socket is in though opamp rolling is a breeze. 

 just about any polyprop that's suitably rated will be too physically large and require tricky mounting

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Installing an IEC inlet is possible, but that involves drilling and hacking the backplate and installing a new psu to replace the stock snubber psu._

 

there's no need for a new PSU, where'd you get that idea? 

 you just re-wire an IEC plug into the existing PSU rather than wiring it straight in

 imho the easiest mods are replacing the electrolytic caps, diodes and big power resistors


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *d-cee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_there's no need for a new PSU, where'd you get that idea? 

 you just re-wire an IEC plug into the existing PSU rather than wiring it straight in_

 

Haha i thought IEC inlets have special psu to pair with. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My mistake


----------



## Dexdexter

I've just received the following e-mail from Alpar to pass along here:

  Quote:


 Greetings from Munich!

 First of all thanks to all the interested members of Head-Fi for your patience with us once again. We appreciate the opportunity to address some of the issues and concerns that have been raised recently on the CanAmp thread.

 Next we wish to extend our admiration to Mr. Asr for his beautifully written (and hopefully ongoing?) impressions on our humble little CanAmp. We feel honored that he is interested enough to invest his time and money in order to add to the wealth of other impressions already available here. He has certainly placed it among some most impressive company for his comparisons, some of which we have heard about from reputation but have not been able to experience for ourselves. While the CanAmp has been in production for more than 3 years by now, we are absolutely new to the idea of of the headphone world as a specialty market so we have much to learn still!

 Notheless we can’t help but notice that nowhere in his postings does Asr address how the amplifiers under his review perform with entire pieces of music considered in whole, as opposed to component aspects such as “soundstage depth”, “low bass emphasis”, “articulation”, “attack”, “transparency”, etc, etc. These are all handy “audiophile” terms and while they certainly are useful to some degree we think they can only tell part of the story.

 In fact, we have never conceived Heed Audio as an “audiophile” company. While we welcome such close scrutiny we still consider musical involvement and value for money to be our chief prioritys. My brother Zsolt considers himself to first and formost be a loudspeaker designer and so tries to apply that sensibility to every product we manufacture. And this past Feburary at the Bristol Show our UK distributor, Rob devised a 4-word slogan that perfectly captures our philosophy: 

 forget hifi
 remember music

 We note farther that Asr maintains an ambitious review schedule for publication, in addition to his writings for Head-Fi and also the very innovative “loaner program” he has arranged for other members , but we hope that once the CanAmp has run in to his satisfaction that he can take time out from equipmemt comparisons “in the moment”, pour himself a lovely glass of wine relax, and see where the music leads him! 

 And if he cares to e-mail me his address personally at: a.huszti@heedaudio.hu we will be happy to send him a bottle of one of our favorite Hungarian wines! But we understand of course, that in the end our wine might not be entirely to his taste or the CanAmp either. That’s how it should be. After all if there was universal agreement on products, most of us in this business would be looking for other jobs! 

 Which brings me to the matter that has caused us the most concern: the idea that CanAmps delivered today are somehow fundamentally different (or lesser even) than those that had been shipped nearly one year ago when Mike (better known as PinkFloyd) first contacted me and requested a review sample. One member here has gone so far as to speak about the need for an “investigation”.

 I have discussed this at great length with Zsolt and he assures me that the design remains absolutely unchanged for better than the 3 years we have been producing the CanAmp. This of course extends to the components and their respective values and specifications. Zsolt continued to explain that there is always the possibility that may be slight cosmetic differences when parts are obtained from different suppliers and even these parts are subject to change in appearance without notice.

 As a small manufacturer, these are simply the realities we have to live with. If a supplier delivers a transformer in black with wires protruding one time but in blue without the next, we are hardly in a position to argue with him about it so long as he can assure us that their values are exactly the same. We have never claimed to use exotic or “audiophile-grade” components, but the ones we do use are thouroughly tested for consistancy, both on the bench and in the finished product.

 Naturally having read of the experiences of Mike and other adventurous CanAmp modders, we won’t rule out the prospect of introducing higher-grade components at some point in the future but this of course would make for a different product all together in regards to the pricing structure. The CanAmp was designed and delivered for an introductory price-point. While its wonderful that some here have determined that it might perform well above those modest intentions, we remain focused on maintaining its integrity as such.

 I’d also like to discuss the idea presented recently that we have somehow been careless of quality control in our efforts to get CanAmps “out the door”. For anyone who has followed this thread from the beginning, it is well documented about our “growing pains” to meet the unexpected demand for this product. Since a big percentage of the orders have come from the U.S. we needed to source a reliable supply of appropriate transformers for North American voltage. Next, a few months ago a quality control issue arose when a capacitor was discovered to be reverse mounted. In the mean time we have made every effort to insure quality control. Our assembly is entirely in-house with Zsolt on the floor every single day. So if there is a problem, we have no one to blame but ourselves. Which is why we can confidently offer a 3-year world wide guarantee on every Heed Audio product. Obviously, we would much rather keep assembling CanAmps than having to fix them!

 We are very excited to be at the High End Show this week, as we continue to introduce our new Obelisk range, which we believe will change peoples belief about what is possible from an affordable, yet entirely upgradeable, integrated amplifier (and whos unique non-DC coupled topology just might trickle down into an exciting new breed of headphone amplifier).

 We can’t help but see this thread and the overwelming interest of Head-Fi members as an unexpected gift that has provided us with the opportunity to introduce ourselves in places we hardly could have dreamed about 20 years ago, when I first left Budapest (just as things were beginning to open up a bit) for Frankfurt and began distributing the likes of Rega, Roksan, Ion Systems, Spendor, Exposure, Royd, and Creek into Hungary under rather extreme circumstances. So we can only wish to build upon the confidence placed in us by all our new friends here.

 Once again, I’d like to express our thanks to all the members here for their time and enthusiasm and all our dealers and distributors, especially Bob and Dan for representing us so very well in the States. As always I look forward to continuing our discussions with many of you by e-mail and telephone.

 Yours Sincerely, Alpar Huszti


----------



## yrh0413

We salute to you, Mr. Alpar. 

 "Forget Hi-fi, remember music"


----------



## mrarroyo

The Heed with a bottle of Egri Bikaver, now we are talking. Got to go!


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Or Chocolate Chip Cookies and Heed


----------



## Asr

Thanks for posting that Dexdexter, a very enlightening e-mail. It's refreshing to see such an honest and earnest vendor, and I appreciate the feedback concerning the mini-reviews I've written. To Heed's credit, I agree I don't usually take the angle of reviewing components specifying the music being used, and that is something I will soon be changing, as I presently feel that not doing so is a discredit to the quality of amps in this range and above.

 Concerning QA on the amp, it's also good to know that Heed hasn't changed anything, so any issues that I have with my unit are most likely due to personal bias and other relative references.

 There has been much praise of the amp on this forum and I'm sure it's well-deserved, and I'll be doing my best shortly to find its virtues. There may have been a degree of being overcritical on it earlier, and that was partially due to the state of the other amps I have on hand at the moment. But of course that's not fair to the amp, and I will be "scaling back down" to ensure that future mini-reviews take that into account, rather than trying to compare to amps that are beyond its range.


----------



## mrarroyo

Two great posts by Asr, Dexdexter, and Alpar. I am glad to be wrong in thinking that a change in parts had occurred. Now back to enjoying the music!


----------



## Morph201

Awwwe... Let's all hold hands and sing kumbaya, better yet play it on the Heed..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (kiddin..)


----------



## dw6928

I think ASR's last paragraph smacks of refreshing candor and
 insight. Well done sir.


----------



## El Cucuy

Hey! well, there you go!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've just received the following e-mail from Alpar to pass along here:_

 

Rock on!


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think Dan has to be nominated for the Headfi Hall of Fame_

 

Yikes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ...thanks.


----------



## yrh0413

Asr, are you going to write a comprehensive review on the CanAmp?


----------



## Asr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Asr, are you going to write a comprehensive review on the CanAmp? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Time will have to tell on that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In the meantime, more pictures anyone? I love taking pictures!


----------



## yrh0413

very nice pictures Asr! Is your CanAmp still running hot as what you reported weeks ago? From the pictures it seems that the caps are mounted with the correct polarity.


----------



## Asr

I have not been using the CanAmp recently, but will be going back to it soon.


----------



## mrarroyo

Asr;2969954 said:
			
		

> Time will have to tell on that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Cucuy

mrarroyo;2970848 said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Asr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## yrh0413

Mine has the same transformer as Asr's but printed 220V instead of 115V


----------



## musicman59

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Some of the easier mods:
 - remove the NE5532 opamp and solder a dip8 socket for ease of opamp rolling
 - swap the power caps with larger value ones
 - swap the 4 diodes to ultrafast
 - swap the remaining 4 caps to audiophile-rated caps
 - swap all 7 film caps with polyprops 

 (the above mentioned mods are called: the infamous PinkFloyd CanAmp mods LOL!)

 Installing an IEC inlet is possible, but that involves drilling and hacking the backplate and installing a new psu to replace the stock snubber psu.

 p/s: thanks for your review on comparing GS-1 and the CanAmp. So basically the CanAmp is more musical than the GS-1?_

 

I will not say the CanAmp is more musical than the GS-1 but I would say it appears to be a better match with the HD650. I think the GS-1 has bigger soundstage and more detail but its natural laid back sound together with the HD650 is a little bit to much.

 I am receiving tomorrow a pair of Denon's AH-D5000. I am hoping these will be a match with my GS-1.


----------



## d-cee

if i'm looking at those photos correctly, it would appear that the transformer in the "earlier" canamps weren't made for the PCB as you can see the transformer has had to be hot-wired to the circuit

 whereas the blue transformer sits pin perfect on the board and all of the of the connections are soldered directly on to the PCB with no use of hook up wire.

 FYI my canamp has the blue transformer and is 230v instead of the 115v and is the same Avisor brand as Asr's and has no hook up wires for the transformer at all.

 Just speculating here but it would seem that the transformer seen in current Canamps was the one made for the original canamp? Anyone with a REALLY early canamp care to chip in, there was a member in one of the earlier pages who'd owned a canamp for several years maybe he can take a few shots...


----------



## yrh0413

mrarroyo's CanAmp is from the earlier batch. If i remember correctly it comes with a black faceplate without any wordings and a black knob too.


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_mrarroyo's CanAmp is from the earlier batch. If i remember correctly it comes with a black faceplate without any wordings and a black knob too._

 

true, but mrarroyo hasn't owned it for more than a year, whereas i believe the canamp had been around for about 3 years before this thread was created and the frenzy hit Heed audio


----------



## yrh0413

guys i got a question here: Are the caps near the opamp output decoupling caps? If not what is the purpose of those caps?


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_guys i got a question here: Are the caps near the opamp output decoupling caps? If not what is the purpose of those caps?_

 

i believe they're DC blocking caps on the INPUT


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *d-cee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i believe they're DC blocking caps on the INPUT_

 

so swapping them with other better caps don't make a difference?


----------



## RatFarm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_so swapping them with other better caps don't make a difference?_

 

As with any INPUT or OUTPUT DC Blocker caps, quality is hugely important since the audio signal travels directly thru these caps. I would ditch any electrolytic cap and put a good poly film cap in this position if space allows. If not, then BlackGate or RubyCon Z Series caps would do best IMO. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Also, if an electrolytic cap is used then I wouldn't go any smaller than 22uF 16v. If poly then anything above 4uF is golden.


----------



## TzeYang

Why not just remove them instead ?

 Just rely on the negative feedback to compensate DC and most of the sources these days output near 0 offset.


----------



## jeremiah

Yo mateys, great news! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Alpar has just sent out my Canamp! I'm so relieved to hear those words from him, been waiting for so long for it. I was rather unfortunate to catch him at the wrong time, as there was that 1 week holiday in Hungary that time, delayed shipment of Canamps and such which push the dates of me getting mine quite a ways back. None of which was his fault though, just circumstance. Mine was sent from Munich, when he went for the High End Show.

 Will be getting it early next week i think, and will let it run for about 10 days to pass the 200 hr burn-in, then I will post my findings..a noob's take on the Canamp, for what it's worth, haha.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Very cool news indeed, I share in your justified excietment!

 Just in time to provide a bit of warmth downunder aye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jeremiah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yo mateys, great news! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Alpar has just sent out my Canamp! I'm so relieved to hear those words from him, been waiting for so long for it. I was rather unfortunate to catch him at the wrong time, as there was that 1 week holiday in Hungary that time, delayed shipment of Canamps and such which push the dates of me getting mine quite a ways back. None of which was his fault though, just circumstance. Mine was sent from Munich, when he went for the High End Show.

 Will be getting it early next week i think, and will let it run for about 10 days to pass the 200 hr burn-in, then I will post my findings..a noob's take on the Canamp, for what it's worth, haha._


----------



## XENOPHOS

is there a discount of some sort that you can get on the canamp? I thought I read it somewhere in this thread. or I might just be going crazy.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jeremiah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yo mateys, great news! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Alpar has just sent out my Canamp! I'm so relieved to hear those words from him, been waiting for so long for it. I was rather unfortunate to catch him at the wrong time, as there was that 1 week holiday in Hungary that time, delayed shipment of Canamps and such which push the dates of me getting mine quite a ways back. None of which was his fault though, just circumstance. Mine was sent from Munich, when he went for the High End Show.

 Will be getting it early next week i think, and will let it run for about 10 days to pass the 200 hr burn-in, then I will post my findings..a noob's take on the Canamp, for what it's worth, haha._

 

Congratulations and look forward to your impressions!


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jeremiah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yo mateys, great news! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Alpar has just sent out my Canamp! I'm so relieved to hear those words from him, been waiting for so long for it. I was rather unfortunate to catch him at the wrong time, as there was that 1 week holiday in Hungary that time, delayed shipment of Canamps and such which push the dates of me getting mine quite a ways back. None of which was his fault though, just circumstance. Mine was sent from Munich, when he went for the High End Show.

 Will be getting it early next week i think, and will let it run for about 10 days to pass the 200 hr burn-in, then I will post my findings..a noob's take on the Canamp, for what it's worth, haha._

 

congrats! another canamp downunder =D
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...
 Just in time to provide a bit of warmth downunder aye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 

you know it's funny you say that, it's winter here at the moment and my room doesn't require heating, i just leave a couple of amps on (all class-A amps) and it warms my room up nicely)
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *XENOPHOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_is there a discount of some sort that you can get on the canamp? I thought I read it somewhere in this thread. or I might just be going crazy._

 

if you're outside of the zones of the distributors alpar will give you a discount if you ask him about it. but if there are distributors/dealers where you are then it's up to them to give you a discount


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_so swapping them with other better caps don't make a difference?_

 

if they are in fact input caps then yes, audio grade caps make a big difference

 someone please verify as i'm pretty hopeless at reading the board


----------



## jeremiah

Quote:


 Very cool news indeed, I share in your justified excietment!
 Just in time to provide a bit of warmth downunder aye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 

@Hi-Finthen
 Yeah! Exactly, it is getting quite cold here now actually (at least for me, since I wasn't born here), so your right on!

  Quote:


 Congratulations and look forward to your impressions! 
 

@mrarroyo
 Thanks, I'd be glad to share my experience with all you cool dudes here 

  Quote:


 congrats! another canamp downunder =D
 you know it's funny you say that, it's winter here at the moment and my room doesn't require heating, i just leave a couple of amps on (all class-A amps) and it warms my room up nicely) 
 

@d-cee
 Yeah mate, its quite fun to receive imported hardware from overseas, especially when its good and only a few have it, makes it all the more special  Haha that's a great idea for heating, though I doubt my Canamp alone could raise the temperature of my room by a degree even, if it did then I'm in for trouble! Reverse mounted capacitors? Oh no! Haha..Well, better be safe and not laugh too much until I get it.

 Thanks for sharing the joy guys, will check back here soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers!


----------



## XENOPHOS

how many versions of the heed canamp are there? I've heard of the one without the heed logo and a black knob, and then the one with the heed logo and silver knob. are there any others? and are they different?


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *XENOPHOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_how many versions of the heed canamp are there? I've heard of the one without the heed logo and a black knob, and then the one with the heed logo and silver knob. are there any others? and are they different?_

 

There have been some slight cosmetic differences in CanAmps that we've seen here in the past year. But the great majority of the ones out there now are the current CanAmps with the Heed logo and the silver knob.

 There have also been some cosmetic variations seen in the component parts, as explained by Heed Audio's Alpar Huszti in a message to Head-Fi that you can view one or two pages back.

 But despite any such differences outlined above, performance should remain consistent between any two stock examples of the CanAmp.


----------



## El Cucuy

Hiya XENOPHOS,

 Early model CanAmps and Heed components in general, were more "stealthy" in that they were plain black on black with no badging on the faceplate. 
 Most of the gear was like that but they decided it would be a nice touch to brand the components so now they carry the name Heed in white lettering along with the model name.
 They went to a polished volume control as it brightens up the front of the component and on a side note, the black anodizing had a tendancy to flake off on some of them if the anodizer did not get a good bond on the metal. Internally, these products have remained the same.

 Borrowing from Mr. Arroyo's first post:






 Borrowing from PinkFloyd's post on the first page:






  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *XENOPHOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_how many versions of the heed canamp are there? I've heard of the one without the heed logo and a black knob, and then the one with the heed logo and silver knob. are there any others? and are they different?_


----------



## kamal007

ill be getting my heed in a few days..cant wait..and of course ill post some impressions too


----------



## juhoke

I got my CanAmp few weeks ago from finnish dealer. It's leaps better than my old Pioneer amp (headphones bridged from speaker out). I have nothing else to compare it against at the moment, but I'm very pleased. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Next item in my list is new headphones to replace my old HD515.. I listen to all kinds of music, but above else they should work with electro/industrial stuff. Maybe HD650, maybe AKG701, maybe something else.. too bad there's no place in here to try them out first.

 If it wasn't for head-fi I wouldn't even be thinking these things now..


----------



## shigzeo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *juhoke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got my CanAmp few weeks ago from finnish dealer. It's leaps better than my old Pioneer amp (headphones bridged from speaker out). I have nothing else to compare it against at the moment, but I'm very pleased. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Next item in my list is new headphones to replace my old HD515.. I listen to all kinds of music, but above else they should work with electro/industrial stuff. Maybe HD650, maybe AKG701, maybe something else.. too bad there's no place in here to try them out first.

 If it wasn't for head-fi I wouldn't even be thinking these things now.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

your 650 and 701 will be amazing with this amplifier... ahh the glory days


----------



## dizzyorange

I've now auditioned the CanAmp for 1 week, and my impressions have remained largely intact from my previous post (on page 105 or so of this thread). To clarify, this amp easily has over 1000 hours of run-time by the previous owner (probably closer to 2000), so burn-in should not be a factor.

 Overall, this is an excellent amplifier, with a deep, powerful bass response as it's greatest strength. However, there are some areas where it falls behind the incumbent amp (the EC-01), namely the ability to create a well-defined 3D headstage, and to sharply focus (or "image") instruments or voices within that headstage. There is also something musical about the Eddie Current that the CanAmp can't seem to capture. It's hard to define, except to say that when I take my mind off of analyzing the music, the EC-01 makes me forget I'm listening to an audio system and just sucks me into the music. However, the genre of Rap is clearly better suited to the CanAmp, no question about it.

 So the CanAmp goes on sale for essentially the same reason that Mr. Arroyo sold his. But don't let that dissuade you from buying it


----------



## fallen dragon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Graham, if you haven't already pulled the trigger on the Rega, you might contact Tony at Needles & Spins, who sells the CanAmp via mail order in the UK.

 Although Rega make many fine products (and I've owned a few in the past), the Ear, while useful enough within the confines of their range, is, IMO, not one of their finest efforts. I had one for a few weeks about three years ago but I ended up returning it once I discovered that it wasn't terribly better than the headphone-out on my NAD 314 integrated.

 Having owned a CanAmp since January, I'm confident that it is in another class altogether to my recollection of the Rega...unless the Ear has been substantially upgraded in the interim._

 

Although I have contacted needles and spins and various other dealers both here and in the States as well as the distributors, not ONE has had the courtesy to even reply. If I didnt have you guys to tell me otherwise I'd seriously doubt that the canamp even exists...

 However I know when I'm beaten, I shall buy something else..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for your help

 Graham
 UK


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fallen dragon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Although I have contacted needles and spins and various other dealers both here and in the States as well as the distributors, not ONE has had the courtesy to even reply. If I didnt have you guys to tell me otherwise I'd seriously doubt that the canamp even exists...

 However I know when I'm beaten, I shall buy something else..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for your help

 Graham
 UK_

 

that's really unfortunate that the service you've experience has deterred you from getting a chance to try the Canamp. However there are at least a couple of guys in the UK with Canamps, so they did exist at some stage in the past =\


----------



## XENOPHOS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dizzyorange* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've now auditioned the CanAmp for 1 week, and my impressions have remained largely intact from my previous post (on page 105 or so of this thread). To clarify, this amp easily has over 1000 hours of run-time by the previous owner (probably closer to 2000), so burn-in should not be a factor.

 Overall, this is an excellent amplifier, with a deep, powerful bass response as it's greatest strength. However, there are some areas where it falls behind the incumbent amp (the EC-01), namely the ability to create a well-defined 3D headstage, and to sharply focus (or "image") instruments or voices within that headstage. There is also something musical about the Eddie Current that the CanAmp can't seem to capture. It's hard to define, except to say that when I take my mind off of analyzing the music, the EC-01 makes me forget I'm listening to an audio system and just sucks me into the music. However, the genre of Rap is clearly better suited to the CanAmp, no question about it.

 So the CanAmp goes on sale for essentially the same reason that Mr. Arroyo sold his. But don't let that dissuade you from buying it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm not listening!! you can't make me


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fallen dragon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Although I have contacted needles and spins and various other dealers both here and in the States as well as the distributors, not ONE has had the courtesy to even reply. If I didnt have you guys to tell me otherwise I'd seriously doubt that the canamp even exists...

 However I know when I'm beaten, I shall buy something else..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for your help

 Graham
 UK_

 

Graham,

 I'm so sorry you've had such a rotten time of it trying to source a CanAmp in the UK. Generally speaking, their UK distributor has a pretty good reputation, and Tony from N&S also, so I don't know what's going on there these days to make things so difficult.

 But I do know from my dealings with Alpar Huszti, Heed Audio's marketing director, that if you drop an e-mail to him at: a.huszti@heedaudio.hu, that he _will_ respond to you without fail, and in a timely fashion, if you're at all still interested.

 Best, Dex


----------



## Rav

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fallen dragon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Although I have contacted needles and spins and various other dealers both here and in the States as well as the distributors, not ONE has had the courtesy to even reply. If I didnt have you guys to tell me otherwise I'd seriously doubt that the canamp even exists...

 However I know when I'm beaten, I shall buy something else..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for your help

 Graham
 UK_

 

Damn, that sucks. When i orderd mine from there they had to call me as they were out of stock on an interconnect to arrange an alternative (a free upgrade as it happened) on the friday afternoon, and i had my amp and IC on saturday morning.


----------



## El Cucuy

Hi Graham, 

 Sorry to see that this has been so frustrating of an experience for you.

 Actually, I posted right away about your inquiry so please don't throw a dark stare at the US dealers. I posted the note from below as soon as I saw your first post.

 Though I don't believe you've contacted me directly, I don't know that it would make sense for me to order a 220V amp for you, wait for them to send it to me along with my 110V amps and then, send one to you.... just a very LONG way around the block to get next door. Though I did this for a few people early on, it just has made better sense to forward the sale to the factory. So, that's what I've been doing.

 PM me with your email address and I'll forward your post to Heed myself. They have been busy with a Hi-Fi Show this past week, along with most of their dealers and distributors in Europe but I'm sure we'll get a note from them for you.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Blackbird Audio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi Graham and welcome!

 You might want to check out the distributor in the UK. They will tell you where your closest dealer is located and I'm sure, if there is no one within a reasonable drive, one of them will gladly ship one to your doorstep. Check here:

 United Kingdom

 TSOURCE
 the loft studio 
 9 knowles hill road 
 newton abbot 
 devon 
 TQ12 2PH
 Tel.: 01803 226104
 Fax: 01803 226109
 mobile: 07966 039730
 eMail: robert@tsource.co.uk
 Web: www.tsource.co.uk

 Contact: Robert Hay

 Good luck with that!

 Dan_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fallen dragon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Although I have contacted needles and spins and various other dealers both here and in the States as well as the distributors, not ONE has had the courtesy to even reply. If I didnt have you guys to tell me otherwise I'd seriously doubt that the canamp even exists...

 However I know when I'm beaten, I shall buy something else..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for your help

 Graham
 UK_


----------



## mrarroyo

Talk about customer service, dawg on Dan. You are the man! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pd: Beetle is out of the shop ($2,500+ in repairs), I have a thread in the Members Lounge w/ pics.


----------



## JohnH

I ordered a CanAmp last September received it in November. In light of the posts over the past few weeks, I thought that I might share my experience. 

 After I placed my order, Dan at Blackbird did an excellent job of keeping me up to date on the on the status of delays in my order. One of the reasons was a transformer availability problem and that an alternate source would be used. I expressed concern that the amp might not sound as good as the originals that Pinky and Mr. Arroyo had raved about if the transformer was different. I was assured that it would be just as good as the original.

 Then I was notified of yet another delay, the reason given was that the pc board had to be respun to accommodate the new transformer since it had a different pinout. Again, I expressed concern that the new pc board layout might adversely affect the sound especially if the new fab is made by a different board house that uses cheap material like 1/2oz copper or something. Again, I was reassured that it would be just as good as the original.

 The importer had recommended that I cancel my order and Dan refund my deposit since my concerns would "taint my impressions", but I asked Dan to keep my order open. I received my CanAmp in November, it sounded good -not great - but good.

 After a few weeks, I ordered all the parts to perform the Pink Floyd mod and then some hoping to make the amp even better. After I received the parts, I opened up the amp to start modding... When I saw the bottom of the pc board I was surprised to say the least. The pc board had been drilled out to accommodate the transformer pins so the transformer could be installed, and the transformer pins had been bent over and tack soldered to traces to make contact rather than soldered to solder pads. The transformer in my CanAmp definitely did not fit in the pc board without significant rework. I thought that the last delay in my order was for a pc board that the new transformer would fit in... well guess what- it didn't! NOT COOL!

 There was a thread of a wire jumpering the primary and one of the high current secondary transformer windings was bent over and tacked to a thin trace rather than jumping it to the heavy section of the trace that connects to the filter cap where it should have gone.

 A jpg of the "rework" is attached to this post, the picture is of the CanAmp as I received it BEFORE I ever touched it with a slodering iron. 

 It does sound better but not great.

 Dan at Blackbird was polite and helpful throughout the transaction, I never notified him of my findings after I opened the CanAmp although I should have. I wouldn't hesitate to buy from Dan again... just not anything made by Heed.


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JohnH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I ordered a CanAmp last September received it in November. In light of the posts over the past few weeks, I thought that I might share my experience. 

 After I placed my order, Dan at Blackbird did an excellent job of keeping me up to date on the on the status of delays in my order. One of the reasons was a transformer availability problem and that an alternate source would be used. I expressed concern that the amp might not sound as good as the originals that Pinky and Mr. Arroyo had raved about if the transformer was different. I was assured that it would be just as good as the original.

 Then I was notified of yet another delay, the reason given was that the pc board had to be respun to accommodate the new transformer since it had a different pinout. Again, I expressed concern that the new pc board layout might adversely affect the sound especially if the new fab is made by a different board house that uses cheap material like 1/2oz copper or something. Again, I was reassured that it would be just as good as the original.

 The importer had recommended that I cancel my order and Dan refund my deposit since my concerns would "taint my impressions", but I asked Dan to keep my order open. I received my CanAmp in November, it sounded good -not great - but good.

 After a few weeks, I ordered all the parts to perform the Pink Floyd mod and then some hoping to make the amp even better. After I received the parts, I opened up the amp to start modding... When I saw the bottom of the pc board I was surprised to say the least. The pc board had been drilled out to accommodate the transformer pins so the transformer could be installed, and the transformer pins had been bent over and tack soldered to traces to make contact rather than soldered to solder pads. The transformer in my CanAmp definitely did not fit in the pc board without significant rework. I thought that the last delay in my order was for a pc board that the new transformer would fit in... well guess what- it didn't! NOT COOL!

 There was a thread of a wire jumpering the primary and one of the high current secondary transformer windings was bent over and tacked to a thin trace rather than jumping it to the heavy section of the trace that connects to the filter cap where it should have gone.

 A jpg of the "rework" is attached to this post, the picture is of the CanAmp as I received it BEFORE I ever touched it with a slodering iron. 

 It does sound better but not great.

 Dan at Blackbird was polite and helpful throughout the transaction, I never notified him of my findings after I opened the CanAmp although I should have. I wouldn't hesitate to buy from Dan again... just not anything made by Heed._

 

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showpo...postcount=2121 does it look like the photo at the bottom? If so it confirms my suspicion(s)... but all the latests canamps have the *right* transformer for the board (blue avisor brand) as expressed in this post:

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *d-cee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_if i'm looking at those photos correctly, it would appear that the transformer in the "earlier" canamps weren't made for the PCB as you can see the transformer has had to be hot-wired to the circuit

 whereas the blue transformer sits pin perfect on the board and all of the of the connections are soldered directly on to the PCB with no use of hook up wire._


----------



## El Cucuy

Gosh, John, I'm simply at a loss for words. I'm very sorry to learn of this.
 I have forwarded this post. Let me see what comes of this.

 Dan


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JohnH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I ordered a CanAmp last September received it in November. In light of the posts over the past few weeks, I thought that I might share my experience. 

 After I placed my order, Dan at Blackbird did an excellent job of keeping me up to date on the on the status of delays in my order. One of the reasons was a transformer availability problem and that an alternate source would be used. I expressed concern that the amp might not sound as good as the originals that Pinky and Mr. Arroyo had raved about if the transformer was different. I was assured that it would be just as good as the original.

 Then I was notified of yet another delay, the reason given was that the pc board had to be respun to accommodate the new transformer since it had a different pinout. Again, I expressed concern that the new pc board layout might adversely affect the sound especially if the new fab is made by a different board house that uses cheap material like 1/2oz copper or something. Again, I was reassured that it would be just as good as the original.

 The importer had recommended that I cancel my order and Dan refund my deposit since my concerns would "taint my impressions", but I asked Dan to keep my order open. I received my CanAmp in November, it sounded good -not great - but good.

 After a few weeks, I ordered all the parts to perform the Pink Floyd mod and then some hoping to make the amp even better. After I received the parts, I opened up the amp to start modding... When I saw the bottom of the pc board I was surprised to say the least. The pc board had been drilled out to accommodate the transformer pins so the transformer could be installed, and the transformer pins had been bent over and tack soldered to traces to make contact rather than soldered to solder pads. The transformer in my CanAmp definitely did not fit in the pc board without significant rework. I thought that the last delay in my order was for a pc board that the new transformer would fit in... well guess what- it didn't! NOT COOL!

 There was a thread of a wire jumpering the primary and one of the high current secondary transformer windings was bent over and tacked to a thin trace rather than jumping it to the heavy section of the trace that connects to the filter cap where it should have gone.

 A jpg of the "rework" is attached to this post, the picture is of the CanAmp as I received it BEFORE I ever touched it with a slodering iron. 

 It does sound better but not great.

 Dan at Blackbird was polite and helpful throughout the transaction, I never notified him of my findings after I opened the CanAmp although I should have. I wouldn't hesitate to buy from Dan again... just not anything made by Heed._


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JohnH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I ordered a CanAmp last September received it in November. In light of the posts over the past few weeks, I thought that I might share my experience. 

 After I placed my order, Dan at Blackbird did an excellent job of keeping me up to date on the on the status of delays in my order. One of the reasons was a transformer availability problem and that an alternate source would be used. I expressed concern that the amp might not sound as good as the originals that Pinky and Mr. Arroyo had raved about if the transformer was different. I was assured that it would be just as good as the original.

 Then I was notified of yet another delay, the reason given was that the pc board had to be respun to accommodate the new transformer since it had a different pinout. Again, I expressed concern that the new pc board layout might adversely affect the sound especially if the new fab is made by a different board house that uses cheap material like 1/2oz copper or something. Again, I was reassured that it would be just as good as the original.

 The importer had recommended that I cancel my order and Dan refund my deposit since my concerns would "taint my impressions", but I asked Dan to keep my order open. I received my CanAmp in November, it sounded good -not great - but good.

 After a few weeks, I ordered all the parts to perform the Pink Floyd mod and then some hoping to make the amp even better. After I received the parts, I opened up the amp to start modding... When I saw the bottom of the pc board I was surprised to say the least. The pc board had been drilled out to accommodate the transformer pins so the transformer could be installed, and the transformer pins had been bent over and tack soldered to traces to make contact rather than soldered to solder pads. The transformer in my CanAmp definitely did not fit in the pc board without significant rework. I thought that the last delay in my order was for a pc board that the new transformer would fit in... well guess what- it didn't! NOT COOL!

 There was a thread of a wire jumpering the primary and one of the high current secondary transformer windings was bent over and tacked to a thin trace rather than jumping it to the heavy section of the trace that connects to the filter cap where it should have gone.

 A jpg of the "rework" is attached to this post, the picture is of the CanAmp as I received it BEFORE I ever touched it with a slodering iron. 

 It does sound better but not great.

 Dan at Blackbird was polite and helpful throughout the transaction, I never notified him of my findings after I opened the CanAmp although I should have. I wouldn't hesitate to buy from Dan again... just not anything made by Heed._

 

Hi John

 Did your Canamp have hook up wires to the LED so the board could easily be removed, or was the LED soldered directly to the board, discouraging its removal and the view of the other side?

 I received my Canamp 4 months after you received yours. To say that I was less than impressed with it would be putting it mildly. I was extremely disappointed that it didn't live up to the evaluations of the original posters in this thread and sold it. 

 I am now beginning to think that this was perhaps the reason why my reaction to the Heed Canamp was so different from Pinky and Mr Arroyo's. 

 I would also like to add that I wouldn't hesitate to buy from Dan again either, he was great to deal with and I recommend him highly.

 USG


----------



## dw6928

USG:
 perhaps this is why I felt your Heed sounded so drastically different than mine. we wrote it off as "immature" but perhaps it is a hardware/parts issue all along. Wayne


----------



## Morph201

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, when people (not naming names, mind you, Morph) begin speculating on public forums that a product has been intentionally downgraded to increase profit margins, or that quality control has been sacrificed to get said product "out the door", manufacturers tend to take that rather seriously._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Morph201* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I admit I made references to "..rush to get out the door"... in posts 2002 & 2011. I apologize if that was taken as fact or an accusation, I was merely reiterating the fears and concerns people had due to 'quality and sonic inconsistencies', which merely could have been people hearing differently. Please, anyone disregard those sentences._

 


 I wonder with the new info that was brought to light, if that would .... *exonerate* me (from my earlier, post, not naming names mind you, DexDexter...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## jeremiah

Oh man this thread is starting to worry me a lot. My Canamp should arrive in a few more days if it goes according to schedule. Please, let not my Canamp be a bad egg..


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_USG:
 perhaps this is why I felt your Heed sounded so drastically different than mine. we wrote it off as "immature" but perhaps it is a hardware/parts issue all along. Wayne_

 

That certainly would explain a lot.... not withstanding that your Heed is also connected to an extremely good DAC .....


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jeremiah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh man this thread is starting to worry me a lot. My Canamp should arrive in a few more days if it goes according to schedule. Please, let not my Canamp be a bad egg.._

 

Hi Jerehiah

 I suppose that all you would have to do is take a look at the flip side of the board to see if you got the real deal or the "frankenamp".

 USG


----------



## JohnH

My apologies to Dan at Blackbird for blindsiding him in this thread, I should have at least given him a heads up before posting. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *d-cee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showpo...postcount=2121 does it look like the photo at the bottom? If so it confirms my suspicion(s)... but all the latests canamps have the *right* transformer for the board (blue avisor brand) as expressed in this post:_

 

No, the transformer in my CanAmp doesn't look like either of those. It is made by Makrai, it's grey and about 2/3 the size of the blue one in Mr. Arroyos picture. I'll try to post a picture over the weekend. Although the secondaries are rated at 7VA on the Makrai vs. 6VA on the Avisor, the smaller size should have been a clue. The transformer design and the quality of the iron and copper are what determine sound quality, not VA ratings.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* 
_Did your Canamp have hook up wires to the LED so the board could easily be removed, or was the LED soldered directly to the board, discouraging its removal and the view of the other side?:_

 

No, the LED on my CanAmp did not have hookup wires - it appeared as if the LED had very long leads soldered directly to the pc board but it was really soldered to what appear to be couple of leads coming from the pc board.


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi Jerehiah

 I suppose that all you would have to do is take a look at the flip side of the board to see if you got the real deal or the "frankenamp".

 USG_

 

Regardless, I would encourage Jerehiah to simply plug it in... let it warm up and enjoy the thing.

 ...but there I go wearing my optimism on my sleeve again.


----------



## jeremiah

Quote:


 Hi Jerehiah

 I suppose that all you would have to do is take a look at the flip side of the board to see if you got the real deal or the "frankenamp".

 USG 
 

@upstateguy

 Haha good one USG - "frankenamp" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh man, I just really wish that the Canamp remained the same all throughout since mrarroyo got his, parts and all, or at least I didn't find out about this, ignorance is bliss! Now that I do know, I can't help but be worried. Furthermore I don't want to void the 3yr warranty so I can't open to find out! Arghh! Alpar has been such a nice guy, I'd be sad to have to ask for a refund if I received a frankenamp from him..

  Quote:


 Regardless, I would encourage Jerehiah to simply plug it in... let it warm up and enjoy the thing.

 ...but there I go wearing my optimism on my sleeve again. 
 

@Blackbird Audio

 Haha, Dan I would so love to be able to do that, but I have a weakness for this sort of thing. It just drives me nuts to know that I am probably receiving something different from others. The worst part is that I'll never know! Is there any way of finding out without cracking it open?

 Maybe we need another post from Alpar here to clear up the mix-ups, hehe. I'm sure he has an explanation for it.


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jeremiah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is there any way of finding out without cracking it open?_

 

if you just open it and don't put a soldering iron to it, i dont think it would void the warranty, but check with Alpar, but it's not like you modded it (yet)

 but you really shouldn't let the parts dictate how you hear it. listening to it should be the ultimate deciding factor whether you return it or not...


----------



## daggerlee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JohnH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My apologies to Dan at Blackbird for blindsiding him in this thread, I should have at least given him a heads up before posting. 



 No, the transformer in my CanAmp doesn't look like either of those. It is made by Makrai, it's grey and about 2/3 the size of the blue one in Mr. Arroyos picture. I'll try to post a picture over the weekend. Although the secondaries are rated at 7VA on the Makrai vs. 6VA on the Avisor, the smaller size should have been a clue. The transformer design and the quality of the iron and copper are what determine sound quality, not VA ratings.



 No, the LED on my CanAmp did not have hookup wires - it appeared as if the LED had very long leads soldered directly to the pc board but it was really soldered to what appear to be couple of leads coming from the pc board._

 

I have the same one, and mine also has the 'tack soldering' on the bottom. Nevertheless I still think mine sounds great...


----------



## jeremiah

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *d-cee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_if you just open it and don't put a soldering iron to it, i dont think it would void the warranty, but check with Alpar, but it's not like you modded it (yet)

 but you really shouldn't let the parts dictate how you hear it. listening to it should be the ultimate deciding factor whether you return it or not..._

 

Yeah d-cee you're right. It shouldn't be about the parts, thanks for bringing me back down to earth, haha. I'll have a listen to it first, and after burn-in, then only worry about whether it is a frankenamp..hehe


----------



## N15M0

Hi anyone tried using the heed canamp with speaker? Cos occasionally I would be using the speaker so I am just wondering whether can I use the canamp with speaker?


----------



## Nigel

The CanAmp only has phono connectors so you would need an appropriate cable. I guess it might power extremely efficient speakers.


----------



## N15M0

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nigel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The CanAmp only has phono connectors so you would need an appropriate cable. I guess it might power extremely efficient speakers._

 

I see thanks.


----------



## Nigel

I don't know if Heed using different component suppliers will have a detrimental effect on sound qualities but I just wanted to say my PinkFloyd modified CanAmp is a fantastic sounding piece of equipment. I use mine naked with the AD823 opamp & it really offers emotional involvement & total engagement with the music.


----------



## jeremiah

Hey guys guys!! I've just got my Canamp! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Woohoo~I'm so ecstatic now. Hehe, it actually came yesterday but I had a long day at Uni so when I came back home, the reception was closed and I couldn't collect my package. So today I purposely woke up extra early and went to get it. So nice to receive packages, hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I took it out of the box, admired it a while (not that long because I couldn't wait to plug it in, so that I can admire it while I listen to it), I peeled of the front sticker and polished the face plate, hooked it up and fired up fb2k with my moosic. Well, guess what? All my worries and doubts about the Canamp...are gone! It sounds amazing! Even out of the box, and IMO better (to me, which is subjective) than the MF X-Can v3 i had tried not too long ago. No offence to any MF owners, but I just felt that the Canamp had the same (or better, I'll just have to wait and see) performance as the v3 without the muffled expression. Perhaps it was due to the cables that the audio shop gave with the v3, but right now I am not using anything high end either, just a Belkin stereo link (don't squint at me for that, I can't afford anything better, haha). I really can't wait to hear this after the 200 hr burn-in mark, but right now I can't get the headphones off either, because for once I am listening to 'music'. 

 Will post impressions later, right now I just want to chill with the tunes. Just wanted to make a simple post now to share my joy with all you great people here. Oh yeah, for those of you who are reading and planning to get one, don't hesitate, Alpar is a fantastic guy, and one that I am thoroughly happy to have purchased an amp from, his product really does live up to his great personality - He is da man! Haha. Hungarians rock!

 [Looks at the cute little Canamp on the table, pats it lightly and smiles] 

 Now I can finally "forget Hi-Fi, remember music"


----------



## Hi-Finthen

^ Congrats on the reception of your neat new audio toy jeremiah, I wish you many peak musical experiences with it, as I also had with mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you, for the uplifting post too, so full of audio joy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy the tunes~


----------



## yrh0413

congrats man! Finally you got your CanAmp.

 I wish to forget hi-fi and enjoy my music too, but the temptation to upgrade my source is still very strong.


----------



## arirug

re Jeremiah

 Nice to read your review. Mine was sent the 26.th from Alpar, so it should be here in one or two days. It shure is good with some positive remarks on the subject Heed Canamp again!


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jeremiah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Now I can finally "forget Hi-Fi, remember music" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Congratulations, jeremiah, truly a timely reminder amidst much fuss about one little wire outside the signal path!


----------



## dw6928

wise words Mr. Dexter.


----------



## Gaso

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 congrats man! Finally you got your CanAmp.

 I wish to forget hi-fi and enjoy my music too, but the temptation to upgrade my source is still very strong. _

 


 Yrh0413, you must be my missing siamese brother, we think and move in almost prefect unison. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not only we have had almost identical setup in the past and upgraded to same components at the same time and now I'm going that "must upgrade source" phase too.

 You really should mod at least the electrolytic caps on your CanAmp though, the transformation has been fantastic. I'll post my update and some pics on that other thread soon.


----------



## yrh0413

Lolz, i just received the last parcel of modding parts from Farnell this afternoon. Let's see what i got:

 2x Panasonic 10k uF 35V
 2x Panasonic FC 10uF 50V
 2x Panasonic FC 100uF 63V
 4x MUR820, and AD823, LM4562, LM6172 

 Gonna perform the mods in 2 weeks time. By the way those MUD820s are damn huge! It is almost twice the size of any dip8 opamps!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 By the way Gaso, what source upgrade do you have in mind? Currently i have Lite DAC-AH, Zhaolu D2.5a, and EMU1212m. Leaning towards the EMU for now, even though i'm pretty fed up with their lousy customer support
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Gaso

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_By the way Gaso, what source upgrade do you have in mind? Currently i have Lite DAC-AH, Zhaolu D2.5a, and EMU1212m. Leaning towards the EMU for now, even though i'm pretty fed up with their lousy customer support
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ._

 

I had the Apogee Minidac in mind but having so much fun with modding the Canamp I wouldn't mind little more DIY work. One criteria would be balanced outputs for future use, but other than that the choices are wide open...


----------



## yrh0413

if that's the case i guess the cheapest option for you is the 1212m 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 balanced output with Cirrus Logic 4398 DAC for only $150!


----------



## jeremiah

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^ Congrats on the reception of your neat new audio toy jeremiah, I wish you many peak musical experiences with it, as I also had with mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you, for the uplifting post too, so full of audio joy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy the tunes~_

 

Thanks for the wishes Hi-FInthen, hmm..."audio toy" makes it sound all the more fun! Even though this toy doesn't do much else but sit on the table, it sure is nice to see the black faceplate with a blue glow emanating from the center, especially in a dim setting, while listening to jazz and such. Now that it's close to winter, I find placing my hands on it and feeling it's warmth very comfortable! Haha. I'm glad to hear my post are bringing joy to the thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You have fun and enjoy your tunes too mate!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 congrats man! Finally you got your CanAmp.

 I wish to forget hi-fi and enjoy my music too, but the temptation to upgrade my source is still very strong. _

 

Thanks for the congrats yrh0413, ahaha yeah I was pretty much like that too before, but right now I am contented. Nothing is perfect, but this is pretty darn good stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus, I don't want to keep on chasing an illusive dream and end up not ever spending time listening to it. It's kind of ironic how we spend so much time setting things up for the purpose of listening, but end up spending more time on the setting up than listening, ahaha. It's time to enjoy the fruits of labour (not really labour, just lots of waiting and painfully spending cash actually) haha.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *arirug* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_re Jeremiah

 Nice to read your review. Mine was sent the 26.th from Alpar, so it should be here in one or two days. It shure is good with some positive remarks on the subject Heed Canamp again!_

 

Hi arirug 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great to hear you are getting yours soon too. It's funny how I can get so excited over a simple cardboard box and a black brick inside, but it's just such joy to receive and open up a package that is specially for you. I'm glad mine has no defects, or at least I don't see any, it is really as quiet as a brick and no audible humm or buzz as some have reported. I can put my ear close to it and still no noise. It's great for warming up your hands though, if you're close to the chilly season like here where I am.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Congratulations, jeremiah, truly a timely reminder amidst much fuss about one little wire outside the signal path! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 

Thanks Dexdexter, yeah...now that I have mine and heard it, I don't really even think about what is inside anymore. I just like to see the RCA going in from the back of the black box and outputting through the K701's cables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like to think that some magic is going on inside the box, hehe. Nice pic man!

 Thanks for all the wishes and supportive comments my friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am glad to see my views as a newbie are so well received, and it just goes to show the maturity and experience of the people here! Those who have heard the "ferraris" of amps might have a different take on it, but for me going from ampless to an amp, I really feel a world of difference! I love my Canamp!


----------



## yrh0413

now now jeremiah, time to beef it up!


----------



## yrh0413

thanks to TezYang for the mods!











 Mods done: 
 - Panasonic 35V 10000uF
 - Panasonic FCs 10uF and 100uF
 - MUR820PBF
 - opamp socket (using an OPA2107 now)


----------



## mrarroyo

yrh0413 I hope you post your impressions at the 100 and 200 hours. Thanks.


----------



## arirug

I finally received my Canamp three days ago, and it has been playing constantly since then. In my opinion it sounds very good. I listened to a few Johnny Cash songs now with three different headphones and found the ranking to be: 1 AKG K701, 2 Beyerdynamic DT990 2005 edit, 3 Beyerdynamic DT831. The source was an imod 4G with Apple lossless and ichord cables. I thought the DT990s did nearly as great job as the K701. So I like to switch among them. I tried to compare the Canamp to the Darkvoice 336i too. The Darkvoice had a Svetlana in the back and a RCA 6sn7gtb in the front, and 100-150 hours more. I found it hard to tell that one is better than the other. I think they both sounded great! I didn`t get the chance to try the Grados SR225, since I sold both my pairs just before receiving the amplifiers. But I will soon be able to try them with AKG K340, one stock and one modded. How these to amplifiers compare to the higher end ones, I have no idea, since Ray Samuels Tomahawk is the only other headphone amplifier I have heard. I think the Tomahawk is a nice amplifier, but these two beat it.


----------



## Dexdexter

yrh0413, those are just awesome photos!

 Looking forward to your further impressions as they develop.


----------



## yrh0413

lolz i don't think i can keep track on how my Heed evolves. You see, i'd acquired a handful of opamps and i was busy swapping them in and out. I had 2 LM6172s in my D2.5a, and it sounded sterile and cold and it just sounded quite bad on my favorite music genre: classicals. Thrown in an OPA2107 into the Heed and now it sounded so much better. 

 Let me see, my DY2000 is on the way to me; and so is my browndog and tentatively i'll be rolling OPA637s next week


----------



## El Cucuy

Hi guys.

 I received a reply form Alpar yesterday regarding the power supply issues that have been brought up here. 
 As promised, I emailed our importer and he, in turn, forwarded my (our) concern to the manufacturer.
 This is the email received from Alpar:



 Hi Dan,

 Here we go, my (our) reply.
 You can forward it to Headfi on behalf of Zsolt and me. If you wished to 
 complement or amend it, just feel free to do so.

 Best,
 Alpar

With this, I submit without censor:

 Sorry to have taken so long to address the recent questions raised here about the CanAmp, but I wanted to be able to provide the best possible answer directly from the source—that being my brother Zsolt, our designer and production manager.

 However, this meant that I first had to translate relevant information and posts into Hungarian for him to properly reply. Then, we had a few other, non-CanAmp related issues that demanded more immediate attention, as well as a couple national holiday weekends…so the time flies!

 And finally of course, I had to translate Zsolt’s words from Hungarian back into English for you all to read. 

 So here’s Zsolt:

_"...One of the reasons was a transformer availability problem and that an alternate source would be used. I expressed concern that the amp might not sound as good as the originals that Pinky and Mr. Arroyo had raved about if the transformer was different. I was assured that it would be just as good as the original.”_

 Yes, there was a transformer availability problem and yes, we had to find an alternate source. It only meant, however, a different wholesaler, and not a different transformer. A new one?? Far from it! All CanAmps for the US from the very beginnings until April 2007 were built with the same transformer, and were fitted the same way into the PCB as objected to in JohnH’s post, to boot. Since April, we have a new transformer which fits better into the PCB but it plays no role in regard of product quality, it simply means a certain ease in production procedure. 

_"...There was a thread of a wire jumpering the primary and one of the high current secondary transformer windings was bent over and tacked to a thin trace rather than jumping it to the heavy section of the trace that connects to the filter cap where it should have gone._

 Frankly, we don’t quite understand this to be any kind of problem whatsoever. A piece of wire – to our opinion – is not inferior to the signal conductivity of the PCB itself (if anything, it is better – ask the advocates of point-to-point wiring). In other words, this solution doesn’t deteriorate the quality of a product, neither electro-technically, nor soundwise. Besides, this wiring under such hysterical scrutiny lies *entirely outside the signal path!
*
 And let me emphasize herewith another consideration: Heed, just like any other hi-fi manufacturer delivers a ’closed’ product, and not a component part package for DIY hobbyists. As a legally liable manufacturer, we are to account for quality assurance of a finished product, a sealed unit, if you like. As such, we reserve the right – just like ALL other manufacturers – to implement partial changes at our discretion within the specification and topology of the product.

_"...A jpg of the "rework" is attached to this post, the picture is of the CanAmp as I received it BEFORE I ever touched it with a sodering iron._

 God forbid us to get arrogant, but where on earth is a customer entitled – by reason of life protection, as well as warranty – to open electronic gear, let alone to take it to pieces? Needless to say, in such a case the warranty gets forfeited automatically.

 So the posts on Head-Fi speculating about earlier CanAmps being somehow superior to those that have been delivered recently, are just that—idle speculation entirely without substance. As a matter of course, if a CanAmp owner happened to establish a measurable alteration, or discover a clearly perceivable sonic difference to another serial CanAmp, we are going to provide him every possible assistance – via our distribution/retailers chain – to get the matter straightened out and assure absolute consistency in our product. 

 But just one final word about modifications. Branded products, after modifying them, are no longer ’those’ products. The various mods of the CanAmp, as presented and discussed on this forum, are different entities, the CanAmp plays only a rudimental role in them – these are not "Heed Audio” CanAmps any more.

Though the end of this note seems a bit stern, it is my opinion (suggestion) that the reader take into consideration the concern that manufacturers have of any liability exposure resulting from such modifications (in the hands of the unqualified - not to imply too much here) might bring, such as electrical fire, damage to other components and/or heaven forbid, personal injury. 
 I, for one, have simply gotten tired of that burning smell my fingers give off from the soldering iron and the ensuing pain involved in such projects. 




As you all know by now, I tend to ramble, so while I do have my own little bit to share with you on the topic of hot rodding components, I'll spare the readership a much longer thread and submit through this link, just a small personal story on the subject:

Of Gibson Les Pauls and Audio


----------



## Dexdexter

Thanks for posting that update, Dan!

 Glad to see that it was just another case of "much ado about nothing". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Amidst all the snarky remarks about "Frankenamps" and kinda reckless speculation of Heed cutting corners to turn a fast buck (I mean, c'mon peeps, the margin on these things ain't _that_ high!), there was not one single account of 2 CanAmps being compared side by side. Just hearsay swirling about, folks comparing each other's individual and very differing impressions, and then _extrapolating_ some rather highly questionable conclusions from them.

 But then, such is the nature of life on the public forums. The reputation of a given product can be built through them, but then torn apart just as quickly.

 I sincerely hope that people will return here to view the CanAmp for what it is: an exceptionally good entry-level SS home amp and not the second-coming or whatever.

 If anything, Heed Audio have demonstrated here time and again that they are a stand-up company of unusual accessibility and candor. They've got a fantastic distribution and dealer arm with the likes of your own bad self there in the States. And they back it all up with a no-quibble 3-year warranty.

 And while we've run Alpar & Zsolt repeatedly through the gauntlet here, they still don't seem terribly perturbed by that despite it all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 May they continue to innovate for many, many years to come! 

 P.S. _Loved_ the Les Paul parable!


----------



## dw6928

I couldn't agree more with Dex both about Heed and Dan at Blackbird. I, as many of you know, was in on the first round of Heed amps, and have enjoyed its quality and bang for the buck since the day it arrived. It is a wonderful entry level amp and should be viewed as a quality SS amp that is able to run the gamut of headphone types to the best of their ability.
 With my trio: 650s, 701s and Ultrasone 2500s, the Heed is far superior to its predecessors, H5 and Microamp. It has the power/current to create a 3d transparent sound that puts a smile on my face. Dan is one of the best vendors/friends I know of in audio. He is standup, honest and caring, a wonderful combination to have in our midst. I am glad that Heed has been so forthright in their posts and hopefully this nonsense about modification will be finally put to rest.


----------



## El Cucuy

Hi Guys, 

 Thanks DEX, I appreciate what you've said here. I must admit that I was genuinely concerned about the "jumpering issue" as any time a customer's perception of a product is rattled or becomes doubtful, that item will never be looked at with the same enthusiasm or, at minimum "good buy feeling" as when it was initially purchased. It gave me a start and I had to ask about it.

 Thanks for the comment on the Les Paul thing. It was fun sharing that.

 We've all been having fun here - and the fun has had a much longer run in this thread than the dark speculation has.
 Yes, there has been some quibbling about the level of quality-of-playback-prowess of this cool little amp but that's just human nature. We all have our likes and dislikes and we all have different levels of expectation. _-Describe the taste of chocolate-_. How can such an experience get put into words? And yet, we try with audio. 
 As in wine tasting we have developed a vocabulary so that everyone gets the gist of what we mean but in audio, it's still hard to convey the essence of the experience when others reading that description are using different sources: anything from the audio outputs of their laptop computers to iPods to very sophisticated CD players and/or DACs. Where is the source common denominator?

 Wayne (dw6928), thank you for your support and viewpoint as well. I agree with Wayne in that it's a great little "entry level amp" but I'll submit there are times when the wolf looks out from under the sheep's clothing and struts his stuff, in that the amp can really, _really_ perform!

 I must say that many of the "early adoptors" from this forum do keep in touch with me from time to time and like Wayne, I see you all as friends. We are, after all, a community of people with a very fundamental common thread: an appreciation and enjoyment of _music_.

 "...and that's all I have to say about that" -_Forrest Gump_


----------



## dw6928

Dan, I didn't mean to diminish the Heed's ability to strut its stuff by using the term entry level amp. I just finished a session with the Heed/Microdac/701(recabled) and it was
 as pleasant an hour as one can imagine. The Heed put the music so far inside my head I was "elsewhere".


----------



## Morph201

Okokok, break it up! Take a cold shower or somethin'!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Sooo much Heed love goin' around ...


----------



## dw6928

perhaps you should end your episodic journey and get one.


----------



## Morph201

I hate to start something, but my confidence is still at a "low" with the perceived inconsistencies on said device. Besides I don't think it would be transparent enough for me... *sigh*... the journey never ends, well it will end very soon... I'm slowly coming to my senses!!!


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dan, I didn't mean to diminish the Heed's ability to strut its stuff by using the term entry level amp. I just finished a session with the Heed/Microdac/701(recabled) and it was
 as pleasant an hour as one can imagine. The Heed put the music so far inside my head I was "elsewhere"._

 

Trust me, Wayne, you ain't heard nuthin' yet. Just wait'll you hear how the CanAmp sings with the Edition 9s!


----------



## dw6928

tomorrow can not come soon enough (at least the Ed9 part)


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dan, I didn't mean to diminish the Heed's ability to strut its stuff by using the term entry level amp. I just finished a session with the Heed/Microdac/701(recabled) and it was
 as pleasant an hour as one can imagine. The Heed put the music so far inside my head I was "elsewhere"._

 

No worries, Wayne. I know what you meant.

 Well... it's hard to think of anything with a retail value from (then) 400.00 to (now) 450.00 as being entry level but there are even more headphone amplifiers out there costing at least twice as much and beyond. In fact, our industry has shown us that there are some pretty wild specialty audio items "out there" that get out into the exotic in price ranges (I just fitted my demo Basis turntable with a $5k catridge and the upgrade was worth every penny for that system). But there are also many good, more modestly priced headphone amps too. You guys just seem to have stumbled onto a good synergy of amp-to-cans with a couple of brands of 'phones and the CanAmp. Kudos!

 Morph201"Okokok, break it up! Take a cold shower or somethin'!! Sooo much Heed love goin' around ... "

 Yeah, Ok... no more Barry White in the background when we write to this forum. Ha!


----------



## Morph201

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Blackbird Audio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Morph201"Okokok, break it up! Take a cold shower or somethin'!! Sooo much Heed love goin' around ... "

 Yeah, Ok... no more Barry White in the background when we write to this forum. Ha!_

 


 Hahaha!! Now *THAT *is a funny thought!!! I'll have to find a "Love's Theme" mp3 when reading this thread next time!! Hahaha!!


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Morph201* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I hate to start something, but my confidence is still at a "low" with the perceived inconsistencies on said device. Besides I don't think it would be transparent enough for me... *sigh*... the journey never ends, well it will end very soon... I'm slowly coming to my senses!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Humm.... what to say here...
 Obviously, you should never "go along" with things you're not entirely commited to. 
 There is a large body of information on this site in general, from where you can extract experiences and reccomendations. Ultimately, you need to feel good about the (buying) decision that you make.

 BUT, if we all waited to buy a car until one came out that was _exactly_ what we felt we wanted, we'd probably all still be riding horses. _(I'm being extreme here, I know it)_.

 At some point one needs to take the plunge, as in the meantime, until that "special something" does come to market, we might possibly walk by many opportunities that would have given great performance until then. In the meanwhile you might be cheating yourself of some great experiences.

_I'd insert another noteworthy Forrest Gump-ism here but the "box of chocolates" quote is so over-done._


----------



## dw6928

could someone give me a definitive definition of transparency when it relates to amplification?


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Wayne, there's Sterophiles glossary of audiophile terms :transparency, transparent 1) A quality of sound reproduction that gives the impression of listening through the system to the original sounds, rather than to a pair of loudspeakers. 2) Freedom from veiling, texturing, or any other quality which tends to obscure the signal. A quality of crystalline clarity.

 A-Z found here: http://www.stereophile.com/reference/50/index8.html


 These words such as transparency, in practice then have degrees of course, when compared to other amplifiers and also intermixed with the other audiophile qualities we hear as being "right" when we hear it. The effort is made I suspect, to design the amp to be to a high degree, transparent. But those audiophile qualities are expensive and the more rare the lower the price point.IMO


----------



## dw6928

Thank you Bill, just what I needed.


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wayne, there's Sterophiles glossary of audiophile terms :transparency, transparent 1) A quality of sound reproduction that gives the impression of listening through the system to the original sounds, rather than to a pair of loudspeakers. 2) Freedom from veiling, texturing, or any other quality which tends to obscure the signal. A quality of crystalline clarity.

 A-Z found here: http://www.stereophile.com/reference/50/index8.html


 These words such as transparency, in practice then have degrees of course, when compared to other amplifiers and also intermixed with the other audiophile qualities we hear as being "right" when we hear it. The effort is made I suspect, to design the amp to be to a high degree, transparent. But those audiophile qualities are expensive and the more rare the lower the price point.IMO_

 


 LOL... At the same shop that I managed (mentioned in the Les Paul link) I told a co-worker's wife to walk into the living room some time when he was listening to his system and say "I dunno... the tonality sounds very pleasant but it seems to lack stage depth. You know.... front-to-back 3 dimensionality and a little clarity too. I'm just not convinced.".... And she did it!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (How cool is that?!)

 Messed him up for days until he figured out he was set up. He actually started re-positioning his speakers in the room, moving the couch forwards and backwards and played with all kinds of interconnects too. We can be a real insecure lot.


----------



## Lad27

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ there was not one single account of 2 CanAmps being compared side by side._

 

Page 64 post#1273.


----------



## mrarroyo

Ok, I am putting on my anti flame suit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will start buy saying that my experience with Dan of Blackbird Audio has been "The Best". Dan is a great guy, communicates and does everything he can to keep his customers informed and to clear issues that come up. I have nothing but good things to say about how Dan has dealt with me and in general with the various other Head Fi member here. Heck he gave the opportunity to pull out when my beloved VW Beetle needed rust repairs and later collision repairs.

 Having said that I would like to state that the following is incorrect:

  Quote:


 Amidst all the snarky remarks about "Frankenamps" and kinda reckless speculation of Heed cutting corners to turn a fast buck (I mean, c'mon peeps, the margin on these things ain't that high!), there was not one single account of 2 CanAmps being compared side by side. Just hearsay swirling about, folks comparing each other's individual and very differing impressions, and then extrapolating some rather highly questionable conclusions from them. 
 

I will not into accusing anyone of cutting corners but I will address the issue of 2 CanAmps being compared side by side. This was done, I personally compared the old version CanAmp with Boomana's. This was done side by side and JP11801 was present. There were differences in sound not major but they were there. Perhaps attributable to tolerances from the various manufacturers.

 I just wanted to set this clear because a while back I was one of the first to note the variance in components. Since I had heard a difference in sound I thought it was due to different components. Now we have been informed differently.


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok, I am putting on my anti flame suit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will start buy saying that my experience with Dan of Blackbird Audio has been "The Best". Dan is a great guy, communicates and does everything he can to keep his customers informed and to clear issues that come up. I have nothing but good things to say about how Dan has dealt with me and in general with the various other Head Fi member here. Heck he gave the opportunity to pull out when my beloved VW Beetle needed rust repairs and later collision repairs.

 Having said that I would like to state that the following is incorrect:



 I will not into accusing anyone of cutting corners but I will address the issue of 2 CanAmps being compared side by side. This was done, I personally compared the old version CanAmp with Boomana's. This was done side by side and JP11801 was present. There were differences in sound not major but they were there. Perhaps attributable to tolerances from the various manufacturers.

 I just wanted to set this clear because a while back I was one of the first to note the variance in components. Since I had heard a difference in sound I thought it was due to different components. Now we have been informed differently._

 

Hi Miguel, 

 Thanks for the disclaimer ahead of time... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you remember how much time she had on her canamp though? Knowing what we've all learned now about how cold blooded the little critter is, do you know if there was time on that unit for breaking it in? I seem to remember the FL mini meet as going on the weekend she got hers. If I'm wrong on that count, I appologize. It just seems to be a very valid point to bring up.

 Hasta pronto.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Blackbird Audio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi Miguel, 

 Thanks for the disclaimer ahead of time... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you remember how much time she had on her canamp though? Knowing what we've all learned now about how cold blooded the little critter is, do you know if there was time on that unit for breaking it in? I seem to remember the FL mini meet as going on the weekend she got hers. If I'm wrong on that count, I appologize. It just seems to be a very valid point to bring up.

 Hasta pronto._

 

Actually after I posted I went back and look for the Mini Meet Thread. I found it: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=206982

 Her Heed had ZERO (0) burn in, Boomana opened the box at the meet. However I left the Heed I had on loan with JP1801 for the next week, and after that Tyrion had it for a week as well. I believe Boomana re-listen to both but I will not swear to it.


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lad27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Page 64 post#1273._

 

That was stock vs. modded, no? 

 If so, it's not terribly relevant to the context of my post.


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Actually after I posted I went back and look for the Mini Meet Thread. I found it: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=206982

 Her Heed had ZERO (0) burn in, Boomana opened the box at the meet. However I left the Heed I had on loan with JP1801 for the next week, and after that Tyrion had it for a week as well. I believe Boomana re-listen to both but I will not swear to it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

So, if I understand correctly, Miguel, you compared your fully burned-in CanAmp with Vicki's fresh out of the box last November and you say here that since they sounded slightly different under those circumstances that my statement above is incorrect?


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wayne, there's Sterophiles glossary of audiophile terms :transparency, transparent 1) A quality of sound reproduction that gives the impression of listening through the system to the original sounds, rather than to a pair of loudspeakers. 2) Freedom from veiling, texturing, or any other quality which tends to obscure the signal. A quality of crystalline clarity.

 A-Z found here: http://www.stereophile.com/reference/50/index8.html


 These words such as transparency, in practice then have degrees of course, when compared to other amplifiers and also intermixed with the other audiophile qualities we hear as being "right" when we hear it. The effort is made I suspect, to design the amp to be to a high degree, transparent. But those audiophile qualities are expensive and the more rare the lower the price point.IMO_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Blackbird Audio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_LOL... At the same shop that I managed (mentioned in the Les Paul link) I told a co-worker's wife to walk into the living room some time when he was listening to his system and say "I dunno... the tonality sounds very pleasant but it seems to lack stage depth. You know.... front-to-back 3 dimensionality and a little clarity too. I'm just not convinced.".... And she did it!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (How cool is that?!)

 Messed him up for days until he figured out he was set up. He actually started re-positioning his speakers in the room, moving the couch forwards and backwards and played with all kinds of interconnects too. We can be a real insecure lot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

LOL...Good reply, that's cool


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So, if I understand correctly, Miguel, you compared your fully burned-in CanAmp with Vicki's fresh out of the box last November and you say here that since they sounded slightly different under those circumstances that my statement above is incorrect?_

 

You have only half the story (all I posted was half). I have also loaned the Heed I had to Vorlon1 here who recalls that my amp was a bit punchier and more open than his fully burnt in Heed. Also as I stated above I loaned my amp to JP1801 and Tyrion a week each (or so).

 So yes comparisons were made side by side. Could they have been done better? Sure.


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So yes comparisons were made side by side. Could they have been done better? Sure._

 

What would you say, Miguel, if someone took a Xin Reference with 400 hours under its belt, compared it with one fresh off the boat, expressed surprise that they sounded different, and came to the conclusion that Dr. Xin swapped in cheaper components?

 So, if anything, you're only confirming the accuracy of my original statement (which was referring to this thread; I mean, how could it otherwise, I'm not a mind-reader). 

 Half the story? You're leaving us here with even more hazy hearsay implying inconsistency between stock CanAmps and further impugning Heed's QC by second-hand inference.


----------



## Morph201

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have also loaned the Heed I had to Vorlon1 here who recalls that *my amp was a bit punchier and more open than his fully burnt in Heed. *_

 

Dex,

 Did you completely miss that sentence? Are you are silent partner in the company? Why do you feel the need to go on this holy crusade to protect the virtues of the amp? Not everybody is going to like it, and there was an email from Alpar stating that different components were used, not due to poor QC, but to a shortage (and the effort to get x amount of Heeds out,since it was in HOT DEMAND). I'm sure even if the specs of the components are the same that doesn't mean they will behave (sound) the same also, hence the inconsistencies in description of the devices signature. Is it really hard for you to accept that possibility?


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Morph201* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dex,

 Did you completely miss that sentence? Are you are silent partner in the company? Why do you feel the need to go on this holy crusade to protect the virtues of the amp? Not everybody is going to like it, and there was an email from Alpar stating that different components were used, not due to poor QC, but to a shortage (and the effort to get x amount of Heeds out,since it was in HOT DEMAND). I'm sure even if the specs of the components are the same that doesn't mean they will behave (sound) the same also, hence the inconsistencies in description of the devices signature. Is it really hard for you to accept that possibility?_

 

Morph, quit trolling about and kindly return to your Boosteroo. I've given you a free pass on some pretty stupid things you've said recently, but when you resort to personal insult for effect, enough's enough.

 If you bothered to read things thoroughly, you might understand that I was not referring to Miguel's second-hand account of what he may recall that Vorlon said _to him_ about the CanAmp 8 months ago, but, rather, what has been posted here in this thread. I was replying directly to Miguel, who called my earlier statement incorrect, when that was in fact far from the case.

 And still, like any good troll worth his salt, you seek to continue to stir the pot by perpetuating the same reckless and entirely unsubstantiated idea that CanAmps were compromised to meet demand. Why, say it enough times and maybe it's true! Furthermore, you also continue to mis-state what Alpar discussed, preferring to twist it to suit your own bizarre fantasy about what is essentially a non-issue. 

 Have you even spent quality time with a CanAmp? No, of course you haven't. Honestly, you're only revealing yourself to be a bottom-feeder of the worst sort. But it's hardly a surprise, you've been characterized similarly by fellow members on any number of other threads.

 Holy crusade? Hardly. I don't care who hears a CanAmp or whether it suits them or not. But as a satisfied Heed Audio customer of more than 3 years standing (including my loudspeakers and Hi-Fi amplification), I'm not terribly inclined to sit idly by while an honest and worthwhile company gets run through the muck by the sad likes of you.


----------



## Morph201

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Morph, quit trolling about and kindly return to your Boosteroo. I've given you a free pass on some pretty stupid things you've said recently, but when you resort to personal insult for effect, enough's enough.

 If you bothered to read things thoroughly, you might understand that I was not referring to Miguel's second-hand account of what he may recall that Vorlon said to him about the CanAmp 8 months ago, but, rather, what has been posted here in this thread. I was replying directly to Miguel, who called my earlier statement incorrect, when that was in fact far from the case.

 And still, like any good troll worth his salt, you seek to continue to stir the pot by perpetuating the same reckless and entirely unsubstantiated idea that CanAmps were compromised to meet demand. Why, say it enough times and maybe it's true! Furthermore, you also continue to mis-state what Alpar discussed, preferring to twist it to suit your own bizarre fantasy about what is essentially a non-issue. 

 Have you even spent quality time with a CanAmp? No, of course you haven't. Honestly, you're only revealing yourself to be a bottom-feeder of the worst sort. But it's hardly a surprise, you've been characterized similarly by fellow members on any number of other threads.

 Holy crusade? Hardly. I don't care who hears a CanAmp or whether it suits them or not. But as a satisfied Heed Audio customer of more than 3 years standing (including my loudspeakers and Hi-Fi amplification), I'm not terribly inclined to sit idly by while an honest and worthwhile company gets run through the muck by the sad likes of you._

 


 Umm, Dex, THAT was a personal attack... calling my comments "stupid", "trolling".. I'm sorry you had to resort to that, but I'm not going to stoop down to your level and "retaliate", that's not what this site is about... 

 Anyway, I do not have to defend myself to you, nor PROVE myself worthy by demostrating what I know... You've already exposed yourself via your words. And for your own personal edification, NOTHING in this hobby is "substantiated", due to the subjective-nature of this "hobby"... I see it doesn't take much to "set you off"... you shouldn't be so thin-skinned.. heaven forbid I mention how SIBILIANT the ultrasones are, really! Bahaha! 

 Have a good day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 To anyone else that cares to have an intelligent discussion, I'm all ears!


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Morph201* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Umm, Dex, THAT was a personal attack... calling my comments "stupid", "trolling".._

 

Indeed it was, and it was well-earned, dear boy.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Morph201* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyway, I do not have to defend myself to you, nor PROVE myself worthy by demostrating what I know..._

 

'Course not, where on earth would you begin?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Morph201* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And for your own personal edification, NOTHING in this hobby is "substantiated", due to the subjective-nature of this "hobby"..._

 

Once again, you're demonstrating your inability to read words in their proper context. Your foolish accusations that CanAmps were compromised in order to meet demand are _not_ the same as listening impressions, thus they are also _unsubstantiated_ by anything other than your own hot air.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Morph201* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_.. heaven forbid I mention how SIBILIANT the ultrasones are, really! Bahaha!_

 

Not like you've heard any of those either. Pathetic.


----------



## Morph201

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Indeed it was, and it was well-earned, dear boy.



 'Course not, where on earth would you begin?



 Once again, you're demonstrating your inability to read words in their proper context. Your foolish accusations that CanAmps were compromised in order to meet demand are not the same as listening impressions, thus they are also unsubstantiated by anything other than your own hot air.



 Not like you've heard any of those either. Pathetic._

 

You are a *fool*, and I refuse to dignify your worthless existence with any more responses... You have NO idea what I know or don't know... Go play with your heed, it makes a nice FM receiver, from what I've heard, as long as you can bypass that transformer hum.


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Morph201* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Go play with your heed, it makes a nice FM receiver, from what I've heard, as long as you can bypass that transformer hum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Clearly, your participation on this thread has now reached its inevitable and most fitting conclusion.


----------



## yrh0413

geez boys and girls, can you please stop it? I for one do not wish the mods to close this thread


----------



## LostOne.TR

i just got a canamp..and was wondering how warm of a running temperature was acceptable, and how warm/hot is not.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Hi,
 Your CanAmp should run warm, like a handwarmer, not so hot as would make your hands sweat. Yes, it does normally run warmer than one might first expect compared to average audio components. Class A operation will do that in a small enclosure, even though only one stage of its two, runs in class A...It runs less warm than my Mapletree amps body, for instance, without even the heat of its tubes generates into a given room etc. ...


----------



## LostOne.TR

thanks Hi-Finthen for the quick reply


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi,
 Your CanAmp should run warm, like a handwarmer, not so hot as would make your hands sweat. Yes, it does normally run warmer than one might first expect compared to average audio components. Class A operation will do that in a small enclosure, even though only one stage of its two, runs in class A...It runs less warm than my Mapletree amps body, for instance, without even the heat of its tubes generates into a given room etc. ..._

 

Hi B

 I just don't understand the heat issue some of the Heeds have... mine never got more than barely warm.... even after playing all day at HeadFi meet volumes....

 E


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi B

 I just don't understand the heat issue some of the Heeds have... mine never got more than barely warm.... even after playing all day at HeadFi meet volumes....

 E_

 

Hi E,

 Yeah, inconsistancy in terms of heat.
 I do believe mine at first ran warmer than it eventually did post 100hr burn-in, as you say, being left on continuously here, even.

 Then there were those few initial incidents of truely "hot" running units which it was traced back to their "Cap" malfunction, which has now been rectified by more rigorous Q/C/I , during assembly...

 I think most newcomers to class A operating devices (even if only one of two stages, as in this case), are unaware the energy spent in heat due to runing full power by topology, no matter the volume setting. Location with good air flow w/o preheated air is a must!

 -B


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi E,

 Yeah, inconsistancy in terms of heat.
 I do believe mine at first ran warmer than it eventually did post 100hr burn-in, as you say, being left on continuously here, even.

 Then there were those few initial incidents of truely "hot" running units which it was traced back to their "Cap" malfunction, which has now been rectified by more rigorous Q/C/I , during assembly...

 I think most newcomers to class A operating devices (even if only one of two stages, as in this case), are unaware the energy spent in heat due to runing full power by topology, no matter the volume setting. *Location with good air flow w/o preheated air is a must!*
 -B_

 

Agreed!

 btw, I just discovered Carla Bruni's French album..... talk about close mic'ed....if they mic'ed any closer ..........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's worth checking out.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What would you say, Miguel, if someone took a Xin Reference with 400 hours under its belt, compared it with one fresh off the boat, expressed surprise that they sounded different, and came to the conclusion that Dr. Xin swapped in cheaper components?

 So, if anything, you're only confirming the accuracy of my original statement (which was referring to this thread; I mean, how could it otherwise, I'm not a mind-reader). 

 Half the story? You're leaving us here with even more hazy hearsay implying inconsistency between stock CanAmps and further impugning Heed's QC by second-hand inference._

 

Either my english is bad, or your english is bad, or you just want to argue. I already admited that my Heed had more hours than the brand new one Boomana had. However I also stated that I loaned my Heed to Vorlon1 who has had two (2) one was returned for something (do not recall).

 Vorlon1 has IMO a very good ear and his recolection of the sound of both amps (we can not retest since I no longer have the amp) is that the original unit I had sounded better. When we compared I felt my unit sounded better than his as well.

 There was no hearsay, I have written what I recall when the comparisons were made. Is the Heed a bad amp? No, if it was I would not have recommended it as much. Is the greatest? of course not. However it is a good value and with the K701 a great one.

 Regarding quality I have said what I think. I will leave with two pictures which IMO speak a thousand words (at least to me).


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Either my english is bad, or your english is bad, or you just want to argue. I already admited that my Heed had more hours than the brand new one Boomana had. However I also stated that I loaned my Heed to Vorlon1 who has had two (2) one was returned for something (do not recall).

 Vorlon1 has IMO a very good ear and his recolection of the sound of both amps (we can not retest since I no longer have the amp) is that the original unit I had sounded better. When we compared I felt my unit sounded better than his as well.

 There was no hearsay, I have written what I recall when the comparisons were made. Is the Heed a bad amp? No, if it was I would not have recommended it as much. Is the greatest? of course not. However it is a good value and with the K701 a great one.

 Regarding quality I have said what I think. However I will leave with two pictures which IMO speak a thousand words (at least to me).










_

 


 OK, the vent hole is moved. Mine had the vent at the top. I must be missing it. What does that say to you regarding sound quality?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Edit: Just noticed that the in and outs were reversed in the lower picture.... but I don't see the significance of that....


----------



## mrarroyo

The significance in my book is change. Is that bad? no but it makes differences. BTW the feet are also moved to allow the differences in the transformers.

 So if we see physical differences to allow for different parts (even if they have the same nominal values) then it follows that some may hear a difference. That difference may appeal to some and not to others. Best example I can think is the black gates everyone talks about, even when using the same value they "hear differences".


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The significance in my book is change. Is that bad? no but it makes differences. BTW the feet are also moved to allow the differences in the transformers.

 So if we see physical differences to allow for different parts (even if they have the same nominal values) then it follows that some may hear a difference. That difference may appeal to some and not to others. Best example I can think is the black gates everyone talks about, even when using the same value they "hear differences"._

 


 Bingo....!!!! Makes complete sense to me. Who knows how extensive the changes were and how they affected the sound quality? 

 I do want to reiterate that Dan at Blackbird, is a pleasure to deal with and remains highly recommended.

 USG


----------



## d-cee

hehe, wow

 didnt notice that the in/outs were reversed. however they're parallel inputs so you can actually plug your source into the OUT and another amp in the IN and it will still work

 the vent hole i don't know... i still believe the chassis of the canamp still plays the largest role in heat dissipation

 the transformer on the other hand... very interesting. I've actually got a larger transformer on its way to me as well want to see what the differences are...


----------



## dw6928

I guess I feel fortunate that I was one of the earliest adopters of the Heed. I would love for several Heed owners to bring them to the next NYC meet (hopefully some of the newest batch) so we can really a/b the amps and make some sense of this. I agree with MrArroyo that the Heed is a genuinely great amp with AKG 701s. I also agree with USG that Dan is a treasure inspite of all of the recent "discussions"


----------



## mrarroyo

The Heed and K701 is a match must should listen to, fantastic synergy. Dan, well what can I say except THE BEST!


----------



## dw6928

I so prefer my Heed with the 701s to the Heed with the Senn
 650s its like apples and oranges in terms of a synergistic relationship. Like they were made for each other.


----------



## Hi-Finthen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I so prefer my Heed with the 701s to the Heed with the Senn
 650s its like apples and oranges in terms of a synergistic relationship. Like they were made for each other._

 


 I prefer to assign my euphoria to the music, but if for you its the gear, well, whatever gets you throu' the night, as they say...lol 

 And while Dan is a good audio reseller who treated me fairly, I sometimes get an uncomfortable feeling with the heeping of praise upon a dealer who has not even heard the Heed CanAmp he sells...

 But, don't let me interupt the smoozefest, it just comes off as something less than genuine and smacks of something other than the place a guy found to buy the CanAmp you bought 8 months ago etc....

 /Dons the flame suit...lol

 /Back to your regularly scheduled Heed smoozefest...lol


----------



## dw6928

you are insinuating that my posts are less than genuine?


----------



## Morph201

I think he means your "Heeping [sic] of praise" gives the appearance of something less than genuine. In other words, when you (or anyone) say it more than 2 or 3 times for something that was purchased 8 months ago, the law of diminishing returns kick in and it begins to mean less.


----------



## dw6928

I have no vested interest in Blackbirdaudio, just like the
 way Dan runs his distributorship. I am in the lighting industry and can appreciate what he does. Is it important that he has ever heard the Heed? Not to me. Is my continued praise of my Heed suffering from diminishing returns as well? If we
 go that route this forum will be greatly diminished.


----------



## mrarroyo

Woah! I really love to be called Un-Genuine! please keep the accolades coming, I truly appreciate it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So in this Forum some people bitch/complain and raise all kind of NOISE when a vendor disappears for days w/o providing feedback.

 On the other hand here is a seller (Dan of Blackbird) who keeps his customers informed and when buyers praise that then the buyers are called Un-Genuine. Much more drama than Jerry Springer's Show. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 God I love this place!


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hi-Finthen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I prefer to assign my euphoria to the music, but if for you its the gear, well, whatever gets you throu' the night, as they say...lol 

*And while Dan is a good audio reseller who treated me fairly, I sometimes get an uncomfortable feeling with the heeping of praise upon a dealer who has not even heard the Heed CanAmp he sells...*

 But, don't let me interupt the smoozefest, it just comes off as something less than genuine and smacks of something other than the place a guy found to buy the CanAmp you bought 8 months ago etc....

 /Dons the flame suit...lol

 /Back to your regularly scheduled Heed smoozefest...lol_

 


 Actually, I have heard the CanAmp. I listened to one for a time, early on when bringing on the product line and have heard others since then from some of my local customers (a lot has happened over the past year).

 What I have confided in with some of you and have been all too wiling to admit all along when talking on the phone, is that I've not afforded myself the pleasure of keeping one for display ...much less, one for myself. 

 Why should I, when I have not been able to provide enough of them to meet demand? The last batch of them that I shipped out, split up within a week of each other was roughly 40 of them! For me to keep one would mean one more person would have had to wait for the next batch to arrive.
 Besides, they have been selling well enough from this forum alone and word of mouth that I see no reason to floor something that I cannot provide on-the-spot or within a few days, if I have to order one. Better that a customer gets one. But now, I see that this kind of thinking has come back to bite me in the keester. _Imagine that!_





 While I can't exactly speak from a position of "authority" on this particular piece, I do speak from a position of familiarity - and I do know the other Heed pieces that I do have on display very well.

 As far as members here, heaping praise on me: that's *NEVER* been solicited. It's always been something that I've been humbled by and appreciative of and I've always thanked you guys for treating me so kindly. _But now, it seems *even that* has taken it's own little nibble from my backside!_




 I'd like to think that the good feedback that I've enjoyed here and on Audiogon have to do more with the way I treat people than the products they have bought from me. 
 In the case of the CanAmps, I'll admit that your choices of other dealerships have been very few, but I've also been up-front about not selling into other dealer's territories and have always tried to be honorable when it comes to that. When some of your inquiries have come in, I've even gone as far as emailing some of you back with those dealer's addresses, phone numbers and email addresses whenever you've been within driving distance from them. Excuse me if I feel a little bit good about myself for that... hang on... Ok... I'm over it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Though I've been doing this for some 20 years now, I opened my own business only a year ago and though on an individual basis, a single CanAmp sale is not going to pay for my kiddos to go to college, as a collective, every single sale counts. Still... I pass these sales along to other dealers or directly back to the factory, in the spirit of good business and because I honestly feel that it's in the customer's best interest to deal locally, whenever possible. In the event a Canamp (or any other product I've sold) has a problem, I'd like to think that I'm very proactive about getting the issue resolved.

 And now...

AUGH!!!!!





 I guess we just have to leave the Barry White music alone when in this forum no matter what we're talking about.


----------



## yrh0413

i did not expect this thread will have so much twist and turns, especially Hi-Finthen who used to be a die-hard CanAmp fanboy. 

 To me, Dan is one of the best sellers i ever met. He aided me a lot with my CanAmp purchase even though he does not get my order. All these negative comments are kindda irrelevant don't you guys think so? I for one likes Dan for his seller ethics and his generous aid to his customers, especially to CanAmp owners like us and that has nothing to do with how inferior/superior the CanAmp is. 

 Praising a dealer and praising a product is totally different story. I wonder who still loves their CanAmp? I for one is still very much fascinated with it, even after 3 months.


----------



## dw6928

I hope this in genuine: I am still very much a Heed supporter. I recently got a pair of Ultrasone Ed9s on loan
 and does the Heed shine with those!


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Blackbird Audio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And now...

AUGH!!!!!






_

 

x2

 But you know, Dan, Edvard Munch left the world with more than just one version of "The Scream". So how can we be sure we've got a "good" one?


----------



## dw6928

I think this turn in the road has hit a dead end. Let us return to circuit boards and the music (always the music, first and foremost). Happy Father's Day.


----------



## yrh0413

i'll get nightmares if i continue staring at that picture for another 5 minutes!


----------



## dw6928

looks like me when I first plugged my first good set of headphones into my first good amp/dac.


----------



## El Cucuy

Happy Father's day to all!


 I'll leave you all with a great recording tip. 
 Go out and buy this albumn! On vinyl, it's a two-record set in a gatefold sleeve, complete with book insert. It's also available on limitted edition redbook CD and DVD-A.
 Taking liberties, I'm including a snippet of the description:

 "...After being asked by the remaining Beatles, Ringo and Paul, along with Yoko Ono Lennon and Olivia Harrison, to make experimental mixes from their master tapes for a collaboration with Cirque de Soleil, Sir George Martin, The Beatles legendary producer, and his son Giles Martin have been working with the entire archive of Beatles recordings to create LOVE.

 The result is an unprecedented approach to the music. Using the master tapes at Abbey Road Studios, Sir George and Giles have created a unique soundscape. The release of this 2-LP Set, which is also featured in the Cirque du Soleil/Apple Corps collaborative production of the same name at The Mirage in Las Vegas, has been much anticipated..."

*Nope,* I don't sell them. You'll need to order them however you normally get your music but it's really worth the effort. 
 Those of you old enough to remember their music, this has been completely remastered. I don't think any of my originals or imported copies are as quiet in their backgrounds as this one and certainly not nearly as dynamic. For those of you unfamiliar with their music or just young enough not to be interested very much in them, let me tell you that this is the _*equivalent to aural Technicolor
*_ (another "old guy" word, I know) but there is just something going on _everywhere in their music._. *But this is the kind of fun music that headphones were made for.*





 With this post, let's hope to get this train back on its tracks, have some fun and forget "Hi-Fi - Listen to music"...


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_x2

 But you know, Dan, Edvard Munch left the world with more than just one version of "The Scream". So how can we be sure we've got a "good" one?_

 

[size=large]*touché*[/size]

 Yet, even still, someone saw fit to steal it, right?


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Blackbird Audio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 Yet, even still, someone saw fit to steal it, right?_

 

Actually two, erm, "different" ones have been stolen and recovered. One in 1994 and another in 2004.


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Actually two, erm, "different" ones have been stolen and recovered. One in 1994 and another in 2004._

 

Amazing...The things people do.


----------



## dw6928

I am flattered by Dan's "those of you who are old enough".
 Watching Ed Sullivan's introduction of the Beatles seems like a few days ago.


----------



## Hoppergrass

just got my first set of darths 6 days ago, i think i prefer them with my heed over my ppx3 slam. that's pretty impressive. probably because darths are already so warm that the tubes just take it too far. i still prefer the slam with my k701s


----------



## dw6928

the slam must be good as my 701/Heed is one of my favorite combinations.


----------



## kamal007

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hoppergrass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_just got my first set of darths 6 days ago, i think i prefer them with my heed over my ppx3 slam. that's pretty impressive. probably because darths are already so warm that the tubes just take it too far. i still prefer the slam with my k701s_

 

the darths needs a good SS amp to shine..havent tried them with tubes but they sound great with a SS


----------



## freakmax

I love my Canamp/k701 despite the backgound noise issue.


----------



## yrh0413

i took my CanAmp out for a walk this evening. A car stopped in front of me and dragged my CanAmp into the car. I was horrified and shocked, stoned for 10 minutes at the crime scene. Upon gaining conscious i dashed back to my apartment for help... and there lies my CanAmp in front of my door, sobbing helplessly and stares at me with her grey eyes; i know she's no longer a virgin...


----------



## Dexdexter

Holy cannoli, yrh, what have they done to her?


----------



## XENOPHOS

Is it bad if I turn on and off the amp like 3-4 times a day? like, is it better for the amp if its left on all the time? I know that its safe to leave it on all the time but is it bad to turn it off alot?


----------



## dw6928

I have been told that leaving the amp on is fine. Obviously
 SS amps need about 20 minutes to "warm up" to reach an
 optimal level. Turning on and off is a wear and tear issue. I have been doing it since late last Summer w/no issue with my Heed.


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Holy cannoli, yrh, what have they done to her? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

they added regulators and upgraded her decoupling caps!


----------



## yrh0413

*Mods done: *
1st phase:
 - 10,000uF 35V Panasonic 
 - 10uF and 100uF Panasonic FCs
 - MUR820s
 - Opamp socket

2nd phase:
 - 3.3uF 100V metalized polyester
 - replaced the cable at the bottom with silver wires
 - 10uF and 100uF FCs removed
 - installed the wrong regulators

3rd and final phase:
 - 1000uF 25V Nichicon KZ
 - optimized the final layout with ceramics and thin wires
 - front input decoupling caps bypassed

 i received my dual-to-single browndog earlier this week; gonna try rolling 627/637s. That's all folk, no more modding on the Heed


----------



## d-cee

so... how's it sound?


----------



## blessingx

Don't have much to add, except I heard the Heed at episiarchs last evening and it's quite impressive. Pretty resolving and decently balanced. Preferred the GX1 over it, but I should for the price difference. Really good bang-for-buck here.


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *d-cee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_so... how's it sound?_

 







 reviews will be out next week. My Heed is still with my friend, and he is an ocean away...


----------



## XENOPHOS

Is there a way to change the voltage on the heed? i have the 110v and i'm moving overseas so I would either need to have an adapter or find a way to change it internally. what would you recommend?


----------



## 2g2gan

I'm into hi-fi but this is my first plunge on this side of audio world and been reading threads on Heed Canamp for a whille now hopefully all the good things i read about this wonder amp is what i would expect and make me a _convert_ when i receive my unit tomorrow. DAN (BlackbirdAudio) thanks for your great customer service. You are one of the few!!


----------



## Dexdexter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *XENOPHOS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is there a way to change the voltage on the heed? i have the 110v and i'm moving overseas so I would either need to have an adapter or find a way to change it internally. what would you recommend?_

 

Of course, the optimum solution would be to change the transformer for a 220-230v one. Otherwise, you're looking at an off-board step-down transformer that runs on 230v mains and converts down to 110v.

 In any case, it would be a good idea to contact Heed and see what they recommend. They are very helpful!


----------



## d-cee

speaking of transformers

 i just installed a new one into my canamp, iirc the old transformer is 12A and this new one is 30A

 hugely ghetto mounting though lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i might take pictures if i'm brave enough


----------



## yrh0413

=) here's a brief review on my ultra-modded Heed CanAmp.

 One obvious improvement is the noise floor has been kept to almost zero even at max volume. However this does not apply to all opamps i have. The LM4562 and LME49720 has noise problem at max volume, and dual 637s on browndog has noise issue with low and high volume. Weird huh?

 Oh well, now i'm using dual 637s on browndog for my Heed, and it sounded very very much different from the stock Heed. Bass slams hard and strong, soundstage is even expansive than the stock NE5532. It is definitely a huge upgrade from the stock Heed.


----------



## cheba63

Can anyone tell me where I can purchase these?


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cheba63* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can anyone tell me where I can purchase these?_

 

http://www.heedaudio.hu/en/distr.html


----------



## Gaso

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh well, now i'm using dual 637s on browndog for my Heed, and it sounded very very much different from the stock Heed. Bass slams hard and strong, soundstage is even expansive than the stock NE5532. It is definitely a huge upgrade from the stock Heed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'll have to try the 637s on Browndog, been loving the LM4562 with D2000 but not so much with K701, the opamp is too lean for that purpose. I'm actually quite fond of the stock NE5532 (Blasphemy!) with K701, with other mods of course.


----------



## yrh0413

I tried the NE5532 again 2 days ago, when i was playing with my opamp stash. Urgh, it just sounded horrible to my ears. One thing is for sure: the NE5532 kills loads of details


----------



## Gaso

Yes it does kill details, but at the same I find the opamp has more PRaT and body with K701 than LM4562. LM4562 + Denons... that's another story though.


----------



## yrh0413

so far i found 3 opamps that suits my K701 darn well: OPA637s on browndog, AD DY2000, and National Semiconductor LME49720.

 The DY2000 performs the best for vocals; LME49720 has loads of details, strong bass, but it lacks the musicality in vocals. The 637s have expansive soundstage, but i seem to have stability issues with this setup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hear noise at lowest and highest volume, thus i had to set the volume knob to 12 o'clock, strictly.


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_so far i found 3 opamps that suits my K701 darn well: OPA637s on browndog, AD DY2000, and National Semiconductor LME49720.

 The DY2000 performs the best for vocals; LME49720 has loads of details, strong bass, but it lacks the musicality in vocals. The 637s have expansive soundstage, but i seem to have stability issues with this setup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hear noise at lowest and highest volume, thus i had to set the volume knob to 12 o'clock, strictly._

 

if you like the DY2000 you should try a couple of AD843s on a browndog, wow!


----------



## munkong

cheapest way to upgrade your Heed!


----------



## oqvist

Hi!

 Not being here for a few month and what do I see. Have to spend five minutes to find this thread.

 What is the new FOTM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Haven´t really listened to music much mostly gaming and such but will be interesting to see how it compares to the Pimeta now that I haven´t used that since I left here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope I can´t go back


----------



## oqvist

Ok tried it now and I don´t think I believe in burn in for amplifiers. Well not past the first 20 hours anyway... Not this one anyway. They sounded to eachother exactly what I remembered some months ago.

 Nothing changed apparently by using the Heed for 2 months or something. Still kind of uncertain which sounds better lol. Only tried music so far but as before the Pimeta do feel faster and tighter especially at low volume. If you crank the Heed up it gets closer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So I guess I should sell it but then I found some damn practical about it. It´s preamp output or what it´s called. I hook my audio cables up to that to my buttkicker gamer. Then I don´t have to use a splitter with a very poor rca cable that mess up the audio and give hisses. Very conveniently since I have both an 360 and a PC and thus the Ysplitter don´t help when using the Xbox 360 otherwise.

 And it is damn stylish looking too and it does like the pimeta output really clean sound even at loud volumes.

 I have only tested with cd quality music from my best recordings I would like to test this uncompressed sound files as well? Anyone have a good recording so I can compare with


----------



## yrh0413

from my experience, my stock Heed loses to a PPAv2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh well, the PPAv2 is like USD200 cheaper than the Heed.

 but please don't get me wrong; i'm still sticking with my Heed (and this would be my last commercial amp!)


----------



## FallenAngel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_from my experience, my stock Heed loses to a PPAv2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh well, the PPAv2 is like USD200 cheaper than the Heed.

 but please don't get me wrong; i'm still sticking with my Heed (and this would be my last commercial amp!)_

 

Wow, I could hardly hardly believe that there would even be a comparison between a discrete diamond buffer output stage in Class-A and a single transistor running in Class-A.


----------



## oqvist

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, I could hardly hardly believe that there would even be a comparison between a discrete diamond buffer output stage in Class-A and a single transistor running in Class-A._

 

just shows how subjective sound is lol. But anyway what I was hoping was that I would get a sound quality increase that you just couldn´t go around when you get these premium amps over those cheaps. 

 I mean that even if you wouldn´t like the colouration you would feel the cleaner sound or something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I do sense more bass but then I do sense more mudiness at the same time...

 That was what I expected anyway. But then my ears didn´t detect much wrong with my previous amp so I don´t really know why I expected so much out of it.

 From my experience these (now I guess some ton´t even see the Heed and other 300 euro amps as HI FI) is probably only for those professionals that listening critically to recordings several hours a day or simply has much better ears then me lol


----------



## HankTheTank

I've been thinking about getting the Beyer DT880/600s from their manufacture site and am also in need of an amp. I read some earlier posts saying the Heed reinforces the highs. I prefer a bit of a bright sound signature (JM Labs Cobalt speakers were almost perfect for me) but wouldn't want it to be glaring so would the Heed give it too much on the highs given my preference?


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, I could hardly hardly believe that there would even be a comparison between a discrete diamond buffer output stage in Class-A and a single transistor running in Class-A._

 

yup, it got pretty nasty when someone gave bold remarks like "Heed pawns GS-1" etc!


----------



## FallenAngel

Uhm... you might have misunderstood me then. The Heed is an opamp followed by a single transistor buffer running in class-a at around 100mA of current. The PPAv2 has a full discrete diamond buffer output stage, most people set theirs at 25 - 30 mA. I can definitely imagine getting nasty about hearing "Heed pawns GS-1", the Dynalo is a great amp. As for the Heed, hell, I'll make a CMOY, throw in a pair of these DB139's and see if I like it. Should be the same.


----------



## user18

Having both the stock and modded Heed, I wanted to compare them using different opamps. I have tried the following: NE5532, LM4562, and AD823. I tried getting the Signetics NE5532, but I couldn't find it available at Digikey or Newark. I settled on the Texas Instruments version.

*NE5532*
 It sounded flat and uninspiring. The bass was a bit muddy and lacked impact. Did not sound anything like the stock Heed.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Music lacked body and definition; into the garbage it went. 

*LM4562*
 Sound geared toward higher frequencies. Very detailed, but many tracks sounded harsh and sibilant. Strange, because I rather like the sound of it in my Pimeta. But it doesn't fare too well in the Heed, I couldn't listen to it for very long.

*Modded w/ AD823 vs. Stock*
 Originally, I planned to compare some more opamps, but the location of the opamp socket is quite narrow, making it hard to swap. I ruined a pair of tweezers trying to swap one out. I stopped with the AD823. 

 EMU 0404 USB => Stock canamp || Modded Heed => K701 || Proline 750

 The modded Heed had noticeably more slam. Snares and drum beats hit with more energy and is better defined. Modded Heed has a more forward presentation, midrange a bit fuller. Stock Heed sounds slightly veiled in comparison. Aside from the bass, the differences weren't very dramatic. Switching from the stock to the modded, the slight differences were more noticeable, but vice-versa, the differences were harder to discern. The Canamp might not be the most accurate sounding amp, but it does sound fun. I think I would be happy with either verson; but add the fact that the modded one exhibits less EMI/RFI noise, that's the one I'm going to keep.


----------



## denl82

Hi, 
 I was reading this post here, and was wondering if this would have any relevance to the Canamp.

 Here's what the post says:

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *germanium* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Be aware that the [sound]card puts out about 30millivolt D.C. with stock op amp at output with the coupling caps shorted. This may not seem like a lot & in most cases its not but if you have D.C. coupled amps upstream without D.C. offset compensation you can cause the amp to over heat & possably damage you amp & speakers._

 

Is the Canamp D.C coupled, and if it is, does it have D.C. offset compensation?

 Thanks.


----------



## NiceCans

wow, 115 pages . . . . reading that took long enough to burn in my CanAmp
 (not really, it was pre-burned-in by previous owner)






 And yes it does sound good with K701


----------



## Cankin

I'm still waiting for mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and my rig is broken because I have no amp for now


----------



## d-cee

hehe team heed still growing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i recently added a beefier transformer and added a 3 prong grounded power chord to my canamp.

 can't say much by way of sonic improvements, but eh, even after getting the metal DY2000 opamp, the browndogged AD843s still come out on top


----------



## user18

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *d-cee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hehe team heed still growing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i recently added a beefier transformer and added a 3 prong grounded power chord to my canamp.

 can't say much by way of sonic improvements, but eh, even after getting the metal DY2000 opamp, the browndogged AD843s still come out on top_

 

What's the difference between the metal can and the ceramic DY2000 opamp?


----------



## NiceCans

OK, well that did not last long . . . . only one week on Team Canamp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My Canamp has moved on and is heading to it's new home, so not a loss to the team, just a replacement member.


----------



## dw6928

what did you find disagreeable with the amp?


----------



## NiceCans

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what did you find disagreeable with the amp?_

 

disagreeable? actually nothing

 I think it is a matter of "what did I find special?" again, nothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 What can I say, I thought I heard a noticable difference on the first listen. But after a week listening to the Heed I then went back to my Head-Five expecting a huge disappointment. I did not find that to be the case.

 I've always thought I had good ears but apparently either I do not, or age has had it's affects on my hearing. 
 I can hear a difference between my Emu-1212 and my M-Audio Audiophile 24/96. Sometimes I can even seem to tell by the "edges" of the cymbal hits if a file was encoded in flac or mp3. 
 But between these amps, all I can say definatively is that the Heed goes louder. 

 If I have to try as hard as I did to hear a difference, then it is not worth close to twice the price to me . . . regardless of how much better anybody else says it sounds


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NiceCans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_disagreeable? actually nothing

 I think it is a matter of "what did I find special?" again, nothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What can I say, I thought I heard a noticable difference on the first listen. But after a week listening to the Heed I then went back to my Head-Five expecting a huge disappointment. I did not find that to be the case.

 I've always thought I had good ears but apparently either I do not, or age has had it's affects on my hearing. 
 I can hear a difference between my Emu-1212 and my M-Audio Audiophile 24/96. Sometimes I can even seem to tell by the "edges" of the cymbal hits if a file was encoded in flac or mp3. 
 But between these amps, all I can say definatively is that the Heed goes louder. 

 If I have to try as hard as I did to hear a difference, then it is not worth close to twice the price to me . . . regardless of how much better anybody else says it sounds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I realize we all have different ears and at the end of the day your are the only one that can and should make the call on keeping an amp or not. I too compared the Heed CanAmp wiht the HeadFive. IMO there was no comparison, the Heed was more open and it extended way more into the higher frequencies. I also found the soundstage of the Heed to be way wider and deeper. Good luck in your search.


----------



## NiceCans

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I realize we all have different ears and at the end of the day your are the only one that can and should make the call on keeping an amp or not. I too compared the Heed CanAmp wiht the HeadFive. IMO there was no comparison, the Heed was more open and it extended way more into the higher frequencies. I also found the soundstage of the Heed to be way wider and deeper. Good luck in your search._

 

Yup, you and a number of others as well, which is why I expected a very noticable difference. Imagine my surprise when I went back to the Head-Five after a week and did not find it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I then tried an A-B switch to determine which was better. I balanced the volumes then had someone else plug them into the switch so I did not know which amp was on which side of the switch. This was when I realized that I was really struggling to hear or perceive any real and significant difference.

 As I said earlier, perhaps age has cost me some of my upper range hearing (I have played in a rock band as well as working in some noisy factories) so this could explain why I did not detect the "extended way more in the upper frequencies". But then again I also did not find the bass to be stronger/deeper/more impactful than the H-5 either. And as for soundstage, this I did not notice to be different enough to stand out.

 So, now I will wander through the halls of Head-Fi wondering why my hearing and brain are so deficient that I cannot perceive these huge difference that everone else claims to hear.


----------



## Cankin

Welcome to Head-fi, ...........(second part does not apply to you)


----------



## Atchoum

Hi there, 

 I've noticed that after +- 20minutes my beloved CanAmp buzzes (power part), be it connected to headphones or not...I've written to heed and they say it may come from additionnal frequencies on my mains 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . If I send the amp back they will switch the transfo with one that does not buzzes.

 Does it make sens to you ?


----------



## Dexdexter

Hi Atchoum,

 If Heed are offering to swap out the transformer, I would certainly take them up on it.


----------



## Atchoum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dexdexter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi Atchoum,

 If Heed are offering to swap out the transformer, I would certainly take them up on it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

For sure ! I have full trust in them (because of their very very pleasant and responsive customer support) but if the problem comes from my mains how can a transformer swap solve this ? Are there transformers matching different types of mains (beside voltage of course...) ?

 Btw I'm tempted to get a brand new one and to keep mine for heavy modding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... Now that I've discovered how great a simple opamp swap can sound (ad711 <=> opa627 in my Yulong MiniDAC) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## dw6928

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I realize we all have different ears and at the end of the day your are the only one that can and should make the call on keeping an amp or not. I too compared the Heed CanAmp wiht the HeadFive. IMO there was no comparison, the Heed was more open and it extended way more into the higher frequencies. I also found the soundstage of the Heed to be way wider and deeper. Good luck in your search._

 

I, too, had the Headfive and Heed at the same time and sold the Headfive. Like Miguel, it was no comparison, especially with AKG 701s which were my primary headphone at the time. I use the Heed with a Microdac which is a very good match. Sorry it did not work out but as well all know too well, there are loads of alternatives.
 I am sure your hearing is not severely impaired or your would be aware of the loss in everyday life, not just audio's upper registers.


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *user18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What's the difference between the metal can and the ceramic DY2000 opamp?_

 

aside from the casing material and cost i'm not sure

 i asked eddie wu and he says that the metal version is the best but i heard very slight differences and it seems like the metal version is disagreeable in my setup, seems to pick up some sort of interference/noise


----------



## Atchoum

It may sound weird and thus i'd like to know if you can hear the same improvement in "clarity" that I did when swapping my RCA in from the in to the out plugs.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did this after looking carefully at the PCB and noticing that the tracks were linked directly to the out plugs, not the in... I also remembered that some pages ago someone noticed that he/she had the in / out reversed on its CanAmp.

 I "heard" (that not to say it may just be a placebo effect) a improvement in clarity that may even prevent me from buying a corda opera 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !

 If some of you can also hear this improvement I thnk I deserve an award for finding the cheapest tweak for the non-soldering people of us


----------



## ajsaxin

has any one compared these two amps .the stello is a very highly rated amp any idea how it compares with the heed.


----------



## anadin

I just got my Heed Canamp this morning.

 My only other headphone amp to date was a Musical Fidelity X-canv3.

 I got rid of the X-CANv3 because I couldn't take the screeching highs that came out of my HD600's anymore.

 After spending money on numerous different valves the SQ still bothered me so I sold it.

 I have had the Heed Canamp for about 4 hours now and all I can say is this thing really rocks, the shrill of the x-can has been replaced with lovely mellow sounding highs.

 I cant wait for it to burn in if its already sounding this good.

 Nearly forgot it looks so nice and I dont need to buy anymore valves.


----------



## d-cee

congrats! modding it makes it even nicer sounding (but voids the excellent 3 year warranty)


----------



## mrarroyo

anadin;3295934 said:
			
		

> ...I got rid of the X-CANv3 because I couldn't take the screeching highs that came out of my HD600's anymore...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Seba

A week ago I listened Heed and my Headfive side by side. Conclusion was simple, I traded my Headfive + cash for Heed with a fellow Head-fier and waiting the Heed to arrive in next week.

 AKG K701 sounded much better with Heed (especially bass department) and my Sony SA5000's sounded better also. Heed gave the much needed warmth for my Sony's.

 I believe that my next step (if there will be a next step) will be balanced gear but I'm quite confident that I will enjoy my Heed for a long time and when I'm not enjoying it, I will mod it to make it better.


----------



## Gradofan2

... do help reduce the bright highs - especially with the Saratov 6H23N-EB's.

 Plenty of burn-in and the right source help also.


----------



## MTL

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Seba* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I traded my Headfive + cash for Heed with a fellow Head-fier and waiting the Heed to arrive in next week._

 

Ah, that was you... Tried the same but was a little too late. Anyway - am now waiting for minivan's heed to arrive from Australia!

 OT: What happened to PinkFloyd anyway - got banned: for what?


----------



## dw6928

not a question that can be answered in the Forums.


----------



## El Cucuy

Hey guys... long time.... long time..

 Just thought I'd toss this out to ya... 10 CanAmps in stock. No lines as of 9/22/07. PM me for orders or questions.

 Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Dan


----------



## mrarroyo

Hope you are doing well Dan!


----------



## yrh0413

Ah, the love on the Canamp is still strong in most of us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm still very much enjoying my ultra-modded Canamp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 By the way did anyone try pairing the Canamp with IEMs? I tried plugging my Shure e4c to it and it sounded NO difference with plugging it straight to my stock iPod 5.5g!


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hope you are doing well Dan!_

 

Doing well at this end, thanks Miguel!

 Been quite busy spinning plates (for those that remember Ed Sullivan's show).

 Always good to look in here from time to time.

 Dan


----------



## Asr

Dan, is the SRP of the CanAmp still $400 or is it $450 now? I thought I read something somewhere that it increased.

 And speaking of this amp, looks like the FOTM hype has really died on it. A used one has been sitting in the FS forums at a fantastic price for a couple weeks now! I do have a review of the amp saved (written from back when I owned it), can't post it though until after reviews of two other amps are posted on StereoMojo.com.


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Asr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dan, is the SRP of the CanAmp still $400 or is it *$450* now? I thought *I read something somewhere that it increased.
*
 And speaking of this amp, looks like the *FOTM hype* has really died on it. A used one has been sitting in the FS forums at a fantastic price for a couple weeks now! I do have a review of the amp saved (written from back when I owned it), can't post it though until after reviews of two other amps are posted on StereoMojo.com._

 

Yeah, we placed over a hundred of the amps, easily in the US so I'm sure some of those are trading hands now. FOTM _Hype_? you know, that lasted over a year... still, I'd hate to hear it called as such. 
 Just very enthused owners sharing both positive and negative experiences with their amps and the whole process - and just like just about anything on the internet, decent and debate is generated to both extremes.

 Full retail is 450.00. It was costing a great deal more to import them than Profundo (the importer) had bargained for. Now... we have the dollar slipping against all kinds of currency... it's starting to look like Monopoly money.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sure that is going to impact imported goods at some point too.


----------



## dw6928

Hey Dan! Too long old friend. I am listening to my old, old Heed right now. Still translucent, three dimensional and as lucid as a September sunrise. Miguel and Dan, thank you again for turning me on to the Heed way back when.


----------



## Seba

Just collected my new Heed CanAmp from local post office. After one week break, I can enjoy my headphones in a next level.


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dw6928* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey Dan! Too long old friend. I am listening to my old, old Heed right now. Still translucent, three dimensional and as lucid as a September sunrise. Miguel and Dan, thank you again for turning me on to the Heed way back when._

 

Hi Wayne!

 Nice to see you around too!
 Glad to hear you are still enjoying your amp! It's nice that all you have left is to "feed the beast" and simply enjoy your music through it. Good for you!


----------



## dw6928

I have the new Graham Slee Solo on loan and am having fun
 running it up against the Heed. It is so interesting how one amp favors a particular headphone. The Heed's absolute preference is the AKG 701, while the Slee Solo prefers the Denon D2000 (Silverdragon cable).


----------



## dxhound2003

dw6928

 Have you tried it with your HD650's? I have the CanAmp with which I am very happy with but I have never heard any other amp. 

 Would the Solo be an improvement over the CanAmp with my 650's with stock cable playing 320kb downloads off the computer.


----------



## dw6928

Sorry to report that my 650s are off at college with my son. The Solo will be gone before he returns.


----------



## MTL

As I just received the Heed I bought from Minivan, and someone in another thread on HeadFi asked for a short comparison with the Lehmann black cube linear, which is the amp I do usually use, I thought I might just as well post my findings here as well:

 So, after a first listening session with the Heed against the Lehmann bcl (source was my Primare CDP D20, headphones were AKG K701 and Grado PS1, music was instrumental and vocal jazz) it's quite obvious that the Lehmann is the superior amp (and it better should be, considering the difference in price...): It's less euphonious - or colored, if you will - more matter to fact and shows more details, has better control and really tidies things up compared to the Heed that tends to 'muddle' things together when the music gets a little more complex. Furthermore when you switch to the Lehmann, it's as if a thin, foggy curtain is removed from the music: everything seems clearer and closer to the real thing (especially acoustic piano!). So, sonically it's really another league, as it is built-wise, btw, and the switchable gain feature of the Lehmann (0/10/20 dB, switchable unerneath the unit) makes it extremely versatile imo. The second headphone out isn't bad either... (bottom line: if you ever get the chance to listen to the Lehmann you may be quite delighted).

 Interesting also that the Heed runs far more hot than the Lehmann (maybe that's why it sounds 'warmer' in general??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) and that while listening to the Heed I got a noise from switching on the Lehmann but not vice versa.

 Btw - I didn't think the soundstage was considerable wider on the Heed (something it got praised for especially) than it was on the Lehmann.

 Next step will be the comparison to the Meier Corda HeadFive and the Aria... and then, once it's here, with the Green Solo, which I then of course will also compare to the Lehmann!


----------



## mrarroyo

^^^ I just checked and the Lehman has a price of 550 British Pounds or about $1,050. It should be better at 2.4 times the price of a Heed CanAmp.


----------



## d-cee

btw all

 i sold my heed canamp

 but i loved that thing


----------



## Hottentott

Just bought a canamp from Donor (Ben) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cant wait to hear it


----------



## MTL

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^^^ I just checked and the Lehman has a price of 550 British Pounds or about $1,050. It should be better at 2.4 times the price of a Heed CanAmp._

 

I don't think it works like this with audio gear. And then again: the Heed is about 380 Euros vs. the Headfive for about 200 Euros. Shouldn't the Heed be better then as well?
 Of course it _is_ better (as far as I can tell after one day of direct comparison) - but not in the same way that the Lehmann betters the Heed...


----------



## MD1032

Sorry to dig up an old thread, but someone just recommended this amp to me and I'm wondering how well you all think it synergizes with Grados. I have the HF-1's with flat pads and I like my current meta42-based portable amp but an upgrade is on order seeing as how it is the holiday season. I got through about 10 pages of this thread and then said "heck, I have work to do. I'll just post"

 Thanks for any comments.


----------



## Nigel

Although not having heard the combo myself, people, who's ears I trust, report Grado & Heed are not are match made in heaven. I think you may be better going elsewhere. Good luck.


----------



## Rav

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nigel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Although not having heard the combo myself, people, who's ears I trust, report Grado & Heed are not are match made in heaven. I think you may be better going elsewhere. Good luck._

 

I have heard the combo, and i'd rate the heed as 'ok' for Grados, but not the best option out there. The most major issue i have is that mine has a minor hiss with the low impedance Grados, not sure if it's my unit, my electrical supply of a common problem. General listening it's not really an issue, but noticeable during quiet passages.

 Compared to the MAD HD2, the canamp lacks the last bit of bass control and definition, but still enjoyable enough. I havn't done a proper a/b for a while, but those are the major impressions i got going from one to the other.


----------



## dw6928

the issues you describe may be unique to the Grado as they do not exist with AKG, Ultrasone, Denon or Sennheiser headphones I use with my Heed. The Heed/Grado was never considered a good marriage.


----------



## mrarroyo

MD1032, although I love the Heed CanAmp for Grado I suggest you look at:

 1. Used Musical Fidelity X-Can V2: $140 to $190 including S&H
 2. Used Musical Fidelity X-Can V3: $325 including S&H
 3. Used Mapletree Ear + Purist HD: $525 to $550 including S&H

 My favorite is the Mapletree, however I listed the other two in case you were looking for somthing less expensive. Good luck.


----------



## Capunk

Sorry to bring up the old thread (again), 
 I just receive my Heed Canamp, and I was wondering, 
 Do I need to de-solder the opamp (NE5532) for opamp rolling, or I just plug it out and change to other opamp?


----------



## d-cee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Capunk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry to bring up the old thread (again), 
 I just receive my Heed Canamp, and I was wondering, 
 Do I need to de-solder the opamp (NE5532) for opamp rolling, or I just plug it out and change to other opamp?_

 

to remove the NE5532 that's in there will require de-soldering

 for ease of future rolling, install an 8 pin DIP socket that way you can easily plug and unplug opamps


----------



## yrh0413

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Capunk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry to bring up the old thread (again), 
 I just receive my Heed Canamp, and I was wondering, 
 Do I need to de-solder the opamp (NE5532) for opamp rolling, or I just plug it out and change to other opamp?_

 

How's the D2000 when paired with the Canamp?


----------



## Capunk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yrh0413* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How's the D2000 when paired with the Canamp? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

*One word - BASS *
 Heed cranked up fresh out of box, my D2K almost explode - massive bass, but very deep, different than normal bass that I found on standard amp. I don't have vast experience on desktop amps (apart from brief green solo impression and DV 336i along with Millet Hybrid Max), but that's what I found from the first impression. 

*50 hours later. *
 The bass still bloated, but I can feel something different, the bass much refined, high mid still crisp but not bright at all, but still carry the same solid-state sound signature. Detailed, Crisp, and sometimes cold.

*100 hours - burn in finish. *
 So I plug back my D2K, listening the same songs that I used for the test (a Jazz song made by my drum & percussion teacher) - Somehow the bass is not bloated as before, I'm quite shock I thought the amp is exhausted or burned out - after non stop burning in along with my imod (200 hours now). So I proceed to test different songs, and finally I understand, the bass completely tamed - there is depth within the soundstage, the music instruments filling in around your head, high & mid is great but somehow this kind atmosphere not suited for a can like Denon D2000, which is a bit cold. 
 It's alright but not really give me 'WoW' factor as Graham Slee Green Solo (pre 2008 edition), which is I confirmed by myself, a perfect match with Denon D2000. 

 So in future I would like to try out AKG K701 with my Heed Canamp, which people said the perfect synergies on budget. But at time being, I will learn to love my new amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PS: When I'm comparing Heed Canamp against Green Solo, somehow it has a similar feeling when I'm comparing Xin Supermacro III v6 against Corda Headsix. lol


----------



## sikki-six

So, after deciding to order the K701s and enter the world hi-end phones, I started looking for an amp to do them justice. Being from Finland, I found it surprisingly hard to find many quality cans, atleast for a reasonable price. Luckily I found this little store just round the corner that had them in stock.

 My first impressions with my DT770 80s: the beyers sound even more massive than before. There is also a great improvement in detail, especially with acoustic instruments such as drums, acoustic guitars etc. It really gives the "first row" feeling I was looking for. Can't wait to introduce the K701s to this baby. For once the hype was more than justified!


----------



## El Cucuy

Hi everyone! Hope you're all doing well.

 I launched a hard drive in the business computer a while ago and lost all kinds of thingies that I didn't think relevant at the time to back up. Lesson learned, new hard drive installed and an external back up bought too.

 Been busy/distracted with the business and playing catch up with the lost time accessing my own website so it's been a problem getting over here.

 Just became a dealer for Ultrasone and have been listening to the PRO 2500's with the CanAmp. I sure like them!

 Anywho... take care. I'm glad to be back.

 Dan


----------



## mrarroyo

Dan, good to see you posting again. The PROline 2500 is IMO a nice sounding can which again IMO beats the Senn HD580/600/650.


----------



## Minarets

was there ever a place in the US that sold these?

 i want to order them for the K81


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Minarets* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_was there ever a place in the US that sold these?

 i want to order them for the K81




_

 

I'm unfamiliar with that kit. Sorry.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

bought the canamp a few months ago. and so far so good. gotta say there's something about this amp that makes it special. it just puts the oompf in my music.


----------



## Patu

CanAmp + HD600. Any comments about this combination? Does it work well? I've heard CanAmp with HD650 long time ago and it wasn't the best combination.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SemiAudiophile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_bought the canamp a few months ago. and so far so good. gotta say there's something about this amp that makes it special. it just puts the oompf in my music. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Try it w/ the K701!


----------



## Murugesh

I own HD600, HD650, K701 and Heed CanAmp. After several hours of critical listening over last one year, I finally concluded that the perfect match for CanAmp is K701. Next is HD600. I like HD650 with Gilmore rather than CanAmp.


----------



## jpstereo

Does anyone have an opinion as to how this amp will mate with AKG K601s?


----------



## dw6928

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Try it w/ the K701!_

 

Of all of my combinations, Miguel is dead on. The 701 with
 Moonaudio Blackdragon cables + Heed amp is my personal favorite. Soundstage and 3D layering is exceptional across a wide palette of music genres.


----------



## Hottentott

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Patu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_CanAmp + HD600. Any comments about this combination? Does it work well? I've heard CanAmp with HD650 long time ago and it wasn't the best combination._

 

I use my HD600 with the canamp. IMO works very well together


----------



## Sesshoumaru

What should I buy for a Beyer DT990 2005 ed, 250 ohm? The Heed or the Creek OBH21-SE? Is there somebody that has them both, or listened to them? Which one is better for rock, alternative, metal music...


----------



## Sesshoumaru

No one? I saw that the Creek has a better opamp than the Heed and has no coupling capacitors from the signal path to achieve DC coupling from input to output.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

i've tried the dt990 with the heed before. it didn't sound so good to me. the dt990s didn't sound good with any ss amps i used. even with some tube amps i still find the trebles to be a bit harsh.


----------



## Sesshoumaru

I see. So what cans would be good with the Heed for rock and metal? Or it isn't very well suited for this genre?


----------



## SemiAudiophile

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sesshoumaru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I see. So what cans would be good with the Heed for rock and metal? Or it isn't very well suited for this genre?_

 

as mentioned before the k701 appears to be the best suited can for the heed. the hd650 and heed is not a bad combo either. they both do rock pretty well. i dont know about metal though...i prefer some good blues, jazz, or female vocals through them.


----------



## W0153R

I recently bought one of these on eBay for a bargain.
 It pops and crackles when I turn it on or off, there's noise when the volume is below 25%, and when it's cold it also crackles between songs. 
 I noticed that more ppl have this (or very similar) problem, and I thought that the CanAmp could benifit from a ground (3pin mains connector instead of the 2pin), or a different power supply?
 Btw I'm on 240V..


----------



## R@g@r

*


----------



## dexb

my setup for producing/mixing music is mac -> duet -> k702

 i just got my k702s (so i know i have some burning process to go) and i like the accurate way they sound but the producing gets little numb when lack of bass. 

 SO i was thinking would heed's canamp make that magic and provide me some more bass and enjoyment in producing process? is there any use of canamp after duet?


----------



## imp0ssibled

hi, i was wondering would the heed canamp be able to drive beyer dt150 well enough? thx


----------



## ManuLM

Hi There,

 I recently got this amp second for a nice price, about 200euros, in an almost new condition.
 The idea is to pair it with my K701. So far I am using a Meier Corda Aria, but the low part of the spectrum is clearly too weak on this setup.

 I took the amp out of the box, and was somehow disappointed with the build quality. a simple black metal box, level knob is looking like the one I used on my student projects (long time back ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), and after all this is about the impression that the amp gives me : well finished student/DYI work. The face is OK though, thanks to a black plexiglass front side and the small blue led (not too bright like the Meier, I ended up putting some tape on it !) and does not look too bad next to my HiFi setup.
 Back side connection is fair, nothing exceptional here again. Note the presence of a loop back connection be to able to insert the amp between the amp and the CD player, a nice and useful feature.

 I tried the amp, connected it to my CD player Atoll CD100, an interesting CD player with very nice DACs and a generous 2.5V output swing, making it sounds very detailed thanks to its powerful preamp. All source used are true CDs. (everybody sells his CDs at the moment, so I get a lot of good stuff for fairly low prices 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
 When I connected my K701, my first impression was OMG, as the folks said on H-Fi, this two guys really sound good together. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanted to check the return of some bass on my headset, and started with a track with some bass, Enya Pax Deorum. The bass was here, deep, very tight, sure not overwhelming the rest of the spectrum, but here, nicely. Good point !

 The second reaction was, as this track also has a lot of mids, that nothing was lost here as well. But I felt like I've listened a bit too much of Enya over the last 10-15 yrs so I switched to something else, and took the Yael Naim CD, that I value quite much. The recording/mastering of this album is really nice, and precise. The girl happens to have also a very nice voice, so I assessed this was a good CD to check the mids of my new setup.
 preview here :  Deezer : Yael Naim
 Her voice was crisp, clear, and rich of details, on "new soul" track, I could hear and really enjoy her voice very nicely. Same for the "Paris" track.

 I decided to switch to something more dynamic, and picked the full of energy album from "the grates". In some way RHCP's with a -loud- women.
 preview here  Deezer : The Grates
 On the track "rock boys", I was impressed by the punch, but also the soundstage produced. My K701 where really alive and I did not expect them so dynamic and present on that kind of music. Check for instance the track "howl".
 On the down side, One point I noticed also is a bit too strong hi's, high hats are very present.

 So sound wise, my rating of the amp is very good, despite the hi's aspect, and pairing with the K701 is again fully valid.

 On the downside, build quality is not on top, and I ended up finding out that the loop back connector has a contact problem, need to tilt it a bit to get the left channel sent to my amp. This is something I did not see for a long time, and gives an idea of the build quality in general. Even if this problem is minor is can be fixed very easily, this is clearly disappointing.
 So I'd say this amp has a clear interest since it is real good value for the money and amps capable of driving the K701 within a reasonable budget are not so common.

 Time for a beer now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 And, hum, Meier Corda Aria for sale ...


----------



## mrarroyo

Yes the Heed CanAmp has a very good affinity for the K701. IMO the best amp under $1,000 for the K701. Glad you like it.


----------



## jujulio

Hi, i read this thread for about 20 pages, and i need some advice.

 I first considered the C2C and the slee novo to drive my HD650 (i will use a zero dac with the franken mod). This little beauty got me interested, especially regarding the 'spatialization' of the sound described by the reviewer. So how would you compare it with the C2C and the slee NOVO (which is said to be really 'fun' to listen to), especially for electronica music? Did anyone try it with high sensitivity loudspeakers? How does it sound? Did some of you have heat problems with it?

 thanks
 ps: what about mods for this amp?


----------



## mrarroyo

There are mods available for the Heed CanAmp which of course will void your warrany. Send me a PM for the link (another forum).

 Personally I prefer the Novo which you can get directly from Graham for about 205 pounds plus S&H.


----------



## lmmo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There are mods available for the Heed CanAmp which of course will void your warrany. Send me a PM for the link (another forum).

 Personally I prefer the Novo which you can get directly from Graham for about 205 pounds plus S&H._

 

Do you prefere the NOVO to the SOLO when using the Sennheiser HD650?

 Thanks!


----------



## mrarroyo

No. However the Novo is very close to the older Solo versions. The new Solo SRG is according to Graham much better, when I get it I will post a comparison.

 BTW, the issue of value can only be answered by you.


----------



## ManuLM

hi,

 Just did another listening session, comparing the Heed CanAmp with my Meier Audio Corda, same conditions as the post above.
 listened to the nice cuban piano player, Ruben Gonzales :YouTube - Ruben Gonzales

 I found the soundstage to be significantly better on the CanAmp, also a slight plus on the mids. High with a slightly better definition on the Meier's side.
 And the bass for sure more present on the CanAmp, give the whole thing more punch.


----------



## shigzeo

i am amazed that this thread has come so far. indeed a wonderful amplifier. i sold mine when my life started to move from country to country but would not have otherwise. it is also very good with dt880 and even hd600 but dt880 were an obvious favourite in my collection.


----------



## ghostmusic

I sold my Heed last year, but it really is one of the few genuine bargains out there. The K701s didn't sound as clear and liquidly musical as they could with some tube amps or the LISA III, but for the money, you could hardly ask for more...


----------



## Mosmef06

I am looking to pick up one of these up (just got my new K701s!). I have not been able to get through to Profundo (they are not returning phone calls or emails). Who retails these? Is there an East Coast retailer that anyone knows of? (wash DC area).
 Thanks!


----------



## kaushama

AMAZING to see it is going strong yet. I was just about to but one about one and half years ago and poor stocks during that time made me to buy a GS-1, I still use.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mosmef06* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am looking to pick up one of these up (just got my new K701s!). I have not been able to get through to Profundo (they are not returning phone calls or emails). Who retails these? Is there an East Coast retailer that anyone knows of? (wash DC area).
 Thanks!_

 

Go to Dan Muzquiz of blackbirdaudio.com


----------



## oqvist

I got mine since it was recommended for Ultrasone Prolines as well... Is there any headphones these amp don´t get along with lol.

 Must say I didn´t really find it that much better to the Pimeta... Actually took a long while to convince me it actually is a better match. The high price of it kind of also force me to like it a bit... 

 Have had no problems with the build quality... Just the annoying fact that if you use the audio out connectors in the back you get a static noise in your headphones...


----------



## mrarroyo

Make sure the left/right labels are correct, in a few amps they were reversed and it could be the reason for the noise you are hearing.


----------



## oqvist

they are the same direction on both anyway... But will try right channel on left


----------



## Thundernuts

Hi Everyone

 I'm interested in the CanAmp sound in a semi-portable package?

 Does anyone know if the CanAmp be fitted to a portable Hammond case without the AC power supply? (I have a very high-quality NiMH DC power supply with output impedance of only 10mV, upto 40amp output.)

 Does anyone have the schematics for the CanAmp or modded CanAmp? I might be interested in commissioning a portable version if anyone's up for a challenge?

 I currently use AD820, OPA-627 and Burson X-2 chips and would be interested in portable CanAmp that can be easily rolled with these chips. 

 Burson X2: Burson Audio Single Opamp X2 Kills OPA627 AD825 AD844 - eBay Players, CD Players, Audio, Electronics. (end time 12-Feb-09 10:16:09 AEDST)


----------



## FallenAngel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Thundernuts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi Everyone

 I'm interested in the CanAmp sound in a semi-portable package?

 Does anyone know if the CanAmp be fitted to a portable Hammond case without the AC power supply? (I have a very high-quality NiMH DC power supply with output impedance of only 10mV, upto 40amp output.)

 Does anyone have the schematics for the CanAmp or modded CanAmp? I might be interested in commissioning a portable version if anyone's up for a challenge?

 I currently use AD820, OPA-627 and Burson X-2 chips and would be interested in portable CanAmp that can be easily rolled with these chips. 

 Burson X2: Burson Audio Single Opamp X2 Kills OPA627 AD825 AD844 - eBay Players, CD Players, Audio, Electronics. (end time 12-Feb-09 10:16:09 AEDST)_

 

Nope, can't really be made portable, it runs about 200mA of current, you'd drain most batteries in an hour and requires about 24V DC supply.


----------



## Thundernuts

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FallenAngel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nope, can't really be made portable, it runs about 200mA of current, you'd drain most batteries in an hour and requires about 24V DC supply._

 

200mA is no prob. My NiMH DC pack is 24VDC, 5,200mAh (with 40,000mA peak output) so even at 1000mA (5 times the quiescent current draw) power should be ok for more than 4 hours. I have multiple packs, so power is no problem.


----------



## greenarrow

Can this amp takes output from a soundcard like the X-Fi?


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *greenarrow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can this amp takes output from a soundcard like the X-Fi?_

 

The CanAmp has standard RCA connectors for inputs. So long as your sound card has analog outputs by RCA it will work.
 If it only offers a stereo mini jack output, a work-around using a stereo mini plug-to-two RCAs cable can be used.


----------



## oqvist

Anyone here having experiences with the K.I.C.AS/Caliente? I would like to know if they are warmer or colder than the canamp. If I dare to go to the Caliente or if it get even warmer then what I have now


----------



## SpudHarris

How does this amp compare to GS Solo? 

 I have K701's which I use with my PPAv2 with variable bass (I think K701's need a bit of that). The 701's suck really with the Solo in comparison to my D2000's which seem to have a synergie IMO with the Solo.

 Thanks in advance for any comparisons...


----------



## oqvist

graham green solo? I am not sure it´s as much the amp as for the headphones not to your liking... I find the AKG 701 be very thin and sterile on the Heed as well if that is your problem with them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do get bass from them which some don´t seem to get though it´s about as thin as the treble


----------



## mrarroyo

^ oqvist your impression of the K701 w/ the Heed CanAmp is totally different from mine and many others. The two have great synergy and the sound is punchy, warm yet detailed and very engaging. Very surprised by your post.


----------



## mbd2884

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PinkFloyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

Thanks for the picture, the CanAmp looks very chique in this picture, HeedAudio's website give it too little credit, send this picture to them to use!


----------



## oqvist

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^ oqvist your impression of the K701 w/ the Heed CanAmp is totally different from mine and many others. The two have great synergy and the sound is punchy, warm yet detailed and very engaging. Very surprised by your post._

 

Everything is relative of course... I have only run the K701 with the Heed and I am compairing it with apart from live sound and other headphones of course. The K701 are still on the bright side also on the Heed. True I only have 500 hours approx on it if what is mentioned to me is true so I am working hard with my pink noise but I don´t ever expect they will be close to neutral with my setup (Keces 131 mk 2/Heed Canamp/AKG 701. The K.I.C.A.S or Solo is more for my other headphones but will try it with the 701s of course.


----------



## richardh123

Has anyone heard from Dan, I have been trying to contact him about purchasing a canamp but I haven't been able to reach him.


----------



## El Cucuy

Since this post, Richard did get his CanAmp order shipped to him. I've got them in stock now and ready to ship more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *richardh123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone heard from Dan, I have been trying to contact him about purchasing a canamp but I haven't been able to reach him._


----------



## oqvist

Gained some more experience with dedicated headphone amps... Crushing victory for the Canamp versus the EF 1 for my 701s and PRO 900s. 

 The MUCH bigger soundstage and "3d sound" and better bass extension was the key. May be wrong but both my PRO 900 but especially the K701 felt much more powerful with better dynamics with the Heed. 

 However I wonder anyone here found some amps that offer even larger soundstage?
 I have never seen some mentioned. Even when reviewers preferred other amps for the Hd 650 for example the Canamp was mentioned having the biggest soundstage.


----------



## richardh123

Got my canamp this past Saturday and it is just amazing. I am now going through and rediscovering all my old music, it is definitely way better than my amp from the zero dac w/ lt1364 opamp! Thanks so much to Dan for being so patient with me and the great service.


----------



## AsTimeGoesBy

How much for the Canamp now?


----------



## El Cucuy

Suggested list has been 450.00 for roughly the last year and a half or so.
 As I won't sell into other dealer's territories, private message me with your location and I'll be happy to point you to the nearest dealer in your area. If there is none, I'll be happy to assist you in any way I can.


----------



## Thundernuts

Have you guys seen this thing..?

ÐÂ½¨ÍøÒ³ 1


----------



## Mingo

I have almost decided on a CanAmp, but I must say that the amp gets very mixed reviews.
 In Stereo (German hifi mag) April 2009 it gets 78% out of 100, and a Swedish mag Hifi&Musik are not too happy about it. On the other hand HiFi Choice (GB) gives it a Best Buy.
 I have placed my faith in the many owners of AKG K 701 who have praised it very much as I have the same headphone.
 What I do not understand is how you can differ so much in opinion when it comes to the same product.
 Can you rely on magazine reviews at all?


----------



## Thundernuts

Hey Mingo - did you take a look at the link from my previous post?

 Here it is again: 
 Audio DG Compass $258
ÐÂ½¨ÍøÒ³ 1

 These Audio D-G guys are packing about $2.5K worth of sonic goodness into single component going for about half the price of a CanAmp. 

 With the Compass, you're getting a high-end DAC, fully-discrete Headphone Amp, quality power supply, AND a pre-amplifier all in one.

 I recently paid way too much for a custom dual-channel OPA627 PIMETA, which admittedly sounds great, but it will never make crappy sources sound better. The Compass will, because it will bypass all the mistakes your digital source and source outputs are making. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The difference a good source can make can be like changing from a cassette to CD, it is that obvious. I thought my $700 digital TV tuner sounded great, until i used a DAC to bypass it's crapty outputs and couldn't believe the difference. No more sibilence, no more glare, no more annoying hiss. Just sweet, sweet sound. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 With an inbuilt DAC, you're already miles ahead, because you can simply use any digital source as a transport, which is all most digital sources are good for.

 Unless you're source is $1k+, this unit will already be outperforming any signal you plug into a CanAmp.

 Have a look at the build quality on some of their other products:

ÐÂ½¨ÍøÒ³ 1

ÐÂ½¨ÍøÒ³ 1


----------



## Thundernuts

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Thundernuts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_

 With an inbuilt DAC, you're already miles ahead, because you can simply use any digital source as a transport, which is all most digital sources are good for.

 Unless you're source is $1k+, this unit will already be outperforming any signal you plug into a CanAmp.

 [/url]_

 

Forgot to mention - a DAC will provide even more value if you're using a cheap portable source like Discman or MP3 player, as long as it has a digital output. The Compass has multiple digital inputs unlike poorer quality USB DACS. This is something to consider. A DAC can undo most of the sins that portable sources are forced to commit due to the limitation portable sources have with their size, power supply, design and lack of quality components.


----------



## oqvist

Mingo I don´t know why it get bad reviews. With the low impedance headphones I got it does great. Don´t know about the Denons since I didn´t have the chance to try it on other amps but amazing for my Ultrasones and particularly the AKG K701... The Canamp is the only amp where I get some use of them. Just to dry, steril and unmusical otherwise.

 Maybe they have amps in the 1000$ range that is better and rank it against those? Many also seem to use the sennheisers for reference. There is other amps that generally get the nod for those.


----------



## Mingo

The review in Stereo 4-2009 (78%) was compared to the other contestants:
 Creek OBH-21 SE 94%
 Lehmann Audio Rhinelander 95%
 Pro-ject Head-Box SE II 83%
 SPL 2 Control 100%
 Musical Fidelity V-Can 90%

 I am somewhat surprised that the Pro-Ject fared better as it is much cheaper.
 Also the glowing review of the V-Can surprised me, but it fared just as well in HiFi&Musik.
 On the other hand What HiFi certainly did not like it. So for a newbie like me things are complicated, as I cannot listen to headphone amps in my area.
 The Compass as Thundernuts mentioned is a very interesting amp and I shall take that into consideration. The price is very attractive, but customs duties and handling by the Danish post are rather expensive, so all together it will be the same price as the CanAmp.
 I realize that it is very good value all the same.
 So I have some more thinking to do.
 Thanks for your comments. I try to learn all the time, and this site is a great help.


----------



## Thundernuts

Hey Mingo - be careful with advice you have to pay for - magazines are notorious for favouritism and usually is the opinion of only one person. (who sometimes get to keep a product if they review it favourably, or have an advertising account with the manufacturer). If that person doesn't like a feature, look or feel, it may cloud their opinion.

 Also, from the reviewer's perspective, local products like the Creek are from Britain, so the reviewers may see this as having a price and service advantage over the American CanAmp. The What Hi-Fi? Star system is mainly based on value to cost ratio, but even some of their recommendation i would have to disagree with, even when based on value.

 For example, being from Denmark, you'd appreciate how great Dynaudio speakers are. What Hi-Fi? reviewed both the Dynaudio Audience 52s and Dynaudio 42s, which are similar speakers. The Dynaudio 42s had a big price advantage over the 52s, being about $500 cheaper, and also benefited from a more natural soundstage, but What Hi-Fi? rated the 52s higher simply because of the slightly deeper bass sound, despite a 30% difference in price. Since then, What Hi-Fi? have again revised their ratings for the 52s, so their opinions can be somewhat changeable, and is by no means definitive. We sometimes forget reviewers are not engineers, or blessed with supernatural hearing. Many of them are only part-time journalists and often have no more authority of opinion or relevant experience or information to offer than anyone else with eyes or ears.


----------



## El Cucuy

Whenever possible, advantage lies in listening for yourself. The problem with finding a personal audition of the CanAmp is that it does not have such deep market penetration as older, more established brands. They are a "younger" company by comparison dating back to the 1990's with their involvement in ION systems but actually had a lot of involvement in the audio industry dating back to 1987.
_Heed is a Hungarian company, not American._ Their pricing is positioned to be very reasonable when compared to other such products in the vast sea of home stereo components. They are not or should not be thrown in with the every day electronics of 300.00 receivers and such. Their components compete performance-wise with and compare to more closely to such brands as Rega, Naim, Cyrus and early Linn back when they offered the smaller LK series. I'd like to think they (Heed) are in good company. Are they the last word in headphone amps? I doubt that. But they do offer very musical (by this I mean enjoyable) performance at what many still perceive as reasonable pricing. The CanAmp is not their only product: their efforts with their Obelisk integrated amp are also paying off with its optional external power supply and optional DAC card or phono card. They make a wonderful sounding two piece Phono stage, the Quasar. Much of their beauty is in the simplicity of their design and no nonsense approach to delivering an enjoyable listening experience to their customer base. I can appreciate this. Go to their website once you click on your language of choice, the first page you get into will pretty much sum it up for you. I kind of like their attitude and spirit. From there, if you wish to, read their "about us" page for a more detailed history.
 There is a large body of experience posted right here in this thread to draw on. 
 I agree with Thundernuts' view of reviewers - to a point. Just like anything you might read online here, the writer might have an axe to grind or (in my case) benefit from sales. I'd like to think I've always been up-front about what I do, being a dealer and it is documented in these pages when I've directed sales to more appropriate venues than my own. I do think though, that the bulk of experiences in this thread are valuable opinions from people just like any of us, who have laid out their own money to make that leap of faith purchase to find out what it's all about and have posted the results online here. Many have been glowing reviews... others have failed to see what's the big deal while still others would prefer something a little different. Hey, that's what makes the world go 'round. 
 I really don't read printed reviews with the same skepticism as our friend here. I take their writings as an opinion... And whenever I have opportunity to, I'll listen for myself.


----------



## Thundernuts

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Blackbird Audio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Whenever possible, advantage lies in listening for yourself. I take their writings as an opinion... And whenever I have opportunity to, I'll listen for myself._

 

Yeh, that's basically what i was trying to say. 

 That said, the CanAmp is a pretty simple piece of kit, maybe a bit too simple, for $400.

 I think the CanAmp would make a great portable amp, if it could be made a fraction of the size (and cost!) by junking that unneccessary power supply transformer and replacing it with a quality 12VDC Sub-C NiMH battery pack. 

 I use a 4000mA-Hour NiMH battery pack with my PIMETA, which is also class 'A', and currently i'm getting 100 hours out of each charge.

 These Sub-C NiMH battery packs are no slouches when it comes to power - they are ULTRA QUIET, are PERFECT voltage sources and they have MASSIVE current draw capabilities (upto 45Amps!).

 A good Sub-C NiMH battery pack will almost always outperform any complex AC power source costing twice as much and taking up 5 times as much component space.

 Such a portable option for the CanAmp, in a smaller package, I would buy.


----------



## oqvist

I would not buy that amp it would probably melt and have extremely short battery time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I doubt it will perform as well either. I have no interest in the Compass either I am quite sure it´s quite a downgrade if you are just after an amp. Probably good bang for the buck if you are after a relatively cheap DAC/AMP combo though.


----------



## El Cucuy

The CanAmp is not trying to be a portable device. It was brought to market as-is. It's nothing more and nothing less.

 It does not have a DAC in it. - They never said or insinuated it would have one.
 It's not a portable. It's based on a "simple design" that happens to work well.

 What you are stating in your post has nothing to do with what this particular thread's topic is about. What you seem to be shopping for is nothing like what the CanAmp is ... and you know what? That's fine... really.

 The Audio D-G , I'm sure, is a fine product. If you own one, I hope it's giving you all the satisfaction you expected and more. 

 I can appreciate your viewpoint and suggestion/recommendation of the Audio D-G or the Pimeta.

_"That said, the CanAmp is a pretty simple piece of kit, maybe a bit too simple, for $400."_ 

 Many manufacturers adhere to a simple circuit so as not to clutter the signal path any more than necessary. In that, the _less is more_ design still works. Please don't fault them for that. Just find a product that lines up with what you feel meets your perceived value standards and run with it.


----------



## Thundernuts

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Blackbird Audio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Many manufacturers adhere to a simple circuit so as not to clutter the signal path any more than necessary. In that, the less is more design still works. Please don't fault them for that. Just find a product that lines up with what you feel meets your perceived value standards and run with it._

 

That's exactly the point i'm trying to make. I see the benefits of a 'less is more' design and I am trying to take that idea to it's logical conclusion.

 Less would INDEED be more if an AC power supply could be avoided completely. 

 However, less is NOT more when it comes to designing AC-DC power supply conversion units. Trying to compete with a pure DC voltage source like a NiMH battery pack is impossible without a highly sophisticated AC-DC power supply, which is not possible in mid-fi designs due to cost and complexity. But with NiMH DC, it is.

 Not only would a pure DC voltage source be cheaper, more compact and lighter, it would be much simpler and yield better results.

 Not only cheaper, simpler and better, but with the weight and space savings, it would be portable, which is one of the main benefits of Headphones!

 A design that is more complicated than it needs to be, and can only be used within 10 feet of a wall socket seems to defeat the purpose of headphones when the same, if not better results can be achieved with an even simpler, lighter, cheaper and more compact design.

 I'm simply opening up a discussion to what is possible when we start to think outside the square. 

 If all that is wanted is a mid-fi unit that can do one or two things sorta OK, limited for the sake of worship to an AC wall socket, then i can sorta understand. However, i simply don't think is this is a compromise which is neccessary. Especially when the market is crowded by an entire generation of laptop and portable source users who are looking for a half decent amp that can be moved more than 10 feet from their listening room.

 I am not putting down Heed or CanAmp, i am simply pointing out an entire market of opportunity that a nice Amp is missing out on. 

 Because of it's simplicity and potential compactness of design, it would be easy for CanAmp to capitalise on this market potential, without their units costing any more, but sounding better and providing even better value for less cost.

 This is a dilema that many smaller boutique manufacturers face, trying to be different, but not too different for fear of scaring off main-stream buyers. 

 Sometimes this fear leads to compromise, which i don't think is necessary in this case, and is, if anything, a great opportunity. An opportunity to improve on a good design by incorporating an even more robust 'a lot less is MUCH, MUCH more' philosophy.


----------



## Thundernuts

As a thought to previous post, my suggestions are not entirely without precedence.

 Take the Creek OBH 21 SE, a direct competitor to the CanAmp. The Creek 21 uses an external power supply, which can be upgraded, just as with the previous Creek OBH-11. Creek gives customers the option of how much they want to spend getting the power supply right.

 This allows customers the flexibility of choice as to which power supply they prefer, or whether an AC power supply is wanted at all. 

 The CanAmp does not currently give customers this option.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oqvist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would not buy that amp it would probably melt and have extremely short battery time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I doubt it will perform as well either. I have no interest in the Compass either I am quite sure it´s quite a downgrade if you are just after an amp. Probably good bang for the buck if you are after a relatively cheap DAC/AMP combo though._

 

I don't know whether this is a serious post, or whether you are confusing Nickel Metal Hydride (NiMH) with Lithium Polymer (LiPo) batteries found in laptops. They are not the same. Lithium Polymer has a much higher internal resistance (output impedance) than Nickel Metal Hydride, this is why Lithium Polymer batteries get hot and NiMH batteries do not. More on that later.

 There is more chance of a complicated 110/220 Volt AC power supply melting, shorting or bursting into flames than a simple, quality 12VDC NiMH battery. 

 There is A LOT more that can go wrong with a complicated AC-DC power supply than a NiMH battery. AC-DC power supplies get hot and melt because they're wasting so much power in the conversion process. NiMH batteries don't waste power like this. 

 The relative power demands of electronic Audio equipment is also so small (compared to the power demands NiMH battery pack are required to deliver for 700 watt heavy duty power tools, air-rifles, Tazers, RC Cars, boats, planes etc) that NiMH battery packs won't even go much above room temperature, even under the most extreme audio conditions.

 As to battery life, a 5000mAh NiMH battery will easily run a CanAmp at full power several hours a day, for several weeks, without charging. (and even then, charging only takes 120 minutes!)

 The massive current output capabilities of NiMH batteries is complemented by an almost infinitely low internal resistance. NiMH can therefore deliver high current without any ripple voltage in the outputs. Extremely low output impedance (internal resistance) is another reason NiMH batteries are so quiet and can so effortlessly deliver sound with such immediacy, transparency and dynamics. 

 High capacity NiMH batteries have an output impedance approaching 0.001 ohms, where most AC-DC power supplies would have output impedances struggling to achieve an output impedance at least 10-100 times higher than this. 

 NiMH can deliver huge amounts of current effortlessly, which means incredible dynamics and liquidity to any output signal. Most mid-fi AC-DC power supplies cannot claim to approach this level of fidelity in DC power delivery.

 I could now go on to discuss the many and complicated wave-form filters that AC-DC power supplies need to prevent and filter out AC ripple from it's outputs, if the sound is to be unaffected. It is simply more useful to say that the problems with constructing decent mid-fi AC-DC power supplies are many in number, confounding in resolution and ultimately a blessing if they can be bypassed completely.


----------



## mrarroyo

Thundernuts you could buy a CanAmp and another one of those batteries, then using a new enclosure you could modify the CanAmp to use your battery and off you go.

 Frankly I am a bit perplexed at the turn this thread has taken. We found a great sounding amp for the K701 which was relative inexpensive and owners/users started posting their opinions and comparisons w/ other units. As stated earlier unless you have heard a CanAmp side by side w/ another amp (hopefully in the same price range) you can not have an opinion, only an speculation.


----------



## Thundernuts

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thundernuts you could buy a CanAmp and another one of those batteries, then using a new enclosure you could modify the CanAmp to use your battery and off you go.

 Frankly I am a bit perplexed at the turn this thread has taken. We found a great sounding amp for the K701 which was relative inexpensive and owners/users started posting their opinions and comparisons w/ other units. As stated earlier unless you have heard a CanAmp side by side w/ another amp (hopefully in the same price range) you can not have an opinion, only an speculation._

 

Why anyone would butcher a very simple yet pricey $400 piece of kit when it could be DIY'd for a less than $50 is beyond me. My suggestions are ways this design could be improved so more customers can benefit and maybe, so the manufacturer can be more competitive in a crowded market place.

 Why someone cannnot have an opinion about the versatility, features, uses, value and topology of a competing design is beyond me.

 If this forum was only to be resevered for people lucky enough own or by some miracle had found one to listen to in their area, then i would understand. But, as Blackbird Audio has already stated, this is not the case.

 I apologise if i don't have a gushing review to share. All i offer are simple observations based on years of researching and searching for effective, versatile and good value equipment.


----------



## mrarroyo

Well I was giving you an option to do as you seem to want to do.


----------



## Thundernuts

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well I was giving you an option to do as you seem to want to do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

don't worry- i've considered that option already- i just can't justify paying for a power supply that is just not needed. Considering the AC power supply would account for about two thirds the price of manufacturing, it would make more sense just to buy a second hand Creek OBH 11 or 21SE.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

thundernuts, maybe you should start another thread for that topic.


----------



## oqvist

For me it´s the performance that matters and this performs way better than the EF1 for example with my K701s and Ultrasones... It´s not even in the same league so even if I pay for research rather then for a combined DAC/AMP unit and such I don´t really care. Seeing how well regarded the EF1 is as an amp and this being better in so many ways and not being that much more expensive. Better dynamics, better speeds, more punch, clearer mid range (though the EF1 is quite funky in that area, much better soundstaging) I don´t understand why anyone would bash it unheard anyway. If you heard it and think it sounds aweful is another story of course. I have had mine for two years now never missed a beat or sounded bad on any headphone I tried.

 And I do believe less is more. The cleanest looking DACs, amps have sounded the best for me so far.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

*[size=small]FYI[/size]*

 i've decided to sell my Heed Canamp. If anyone reading is interested in buying it send me a PM. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 here's the link in case you guys didn't catch it in my sig:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f42/fs...e-drop-419333/


----------



## Mingo

I have just bought a CanAmp and am very pleased with it and my AKG K701.
 However, when I turn it on and off there is some crackling noise in the headphones. Is that supposed to be all right?


----------



## El Cucuy

There can be. Slight crackle or thud on start up. I tend to leave mine on all the time. Not everyone is up for that though.
 On second thought, I'd probably call the dealer that you bought it through, if it was me, so be it. That, of course should be the first step to take.

 Dan


----------



## lgn

My k702 arrived in the mail this morning, all this CanAmp talk wants me to get one too..


----------



## triode12

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lgn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My k702 arrived in the mail this morning, all this CanAmp talk wants me to get one too.._

 

Waiting for the anti-K701/702 crowd to turn up....


----------



## El Cucuy

Hi guys!

 I've posted this in the Can Jam section but thought I'd post here too, since I'm taking CanAmps with me to the show.

 This will be our first show ever and the first time showing at Can Jam.

 The Heed importer, Profundo and Blackbird Audio have partnered up and will have an active display at next month's Can Jam at the Hilton at LAX. 
 I'm really looking forward to meeting any of you that can stop by to say hello. I'll be demoing several CanAmps with Ultrasone headphones and will have several sources from which to listen to. Of course, you're welcome to use your own headphones and mini-to-RCA cables will be available for connecting your own MP3 players too.

 So, if you can make it out, please stop by and say hello!

 Dan


----------



## mrarroyo

Dan wish I was attending so I could meet you. I wish you luck and I hope you enjoy the venue.


----------



## El Cucuy

Hi Miguel!

 Thanks for the kind wishes.

 I kind of hoped you'd have other reasons to come out to California so you could bundle the trip into something more efficient and worthwhile. 

 Maybe another time. You know we don't have to wait for a meet to have you over to Blackbird Audio in the first place. You're always welcome and that goes for any Head-Fi-er. 

 Take care!

 Dan


----------



## Technokat

Hey guys, sorry i have tried skimming this , but at 162 pages its a little crazy to do. What is the price of this amp right now? i saw 400-450 in previous posts, but they were not current postings. I am in canada, tried to find a place that sells it near me but the "canadian supplier" wont sell to individuals and there is no store that they sell to in over 100km from my house. Anyone know where a poor ol canadian can get one of these?


----------



## peanuthead

Here:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f42/fs...-309-a-415648/

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f42/fs...50-etc-420471/


----------



## Mudokon

Hey everybody,

 I just bought a CanAmp from another member here. I'm a bit a noob, but my initial impressions are very good.

 I was wondering about some things though...

 Is it okay to leave the amp right next to my computer monitor? I have an LCD monitor and I was wondering if having the amp in close proximity was going to cause any problems, either to the amp or the monitor itself.

 Also, my CanAmp's volume knob becomes hard to turn when I near the minimum volume setting. Is this normal operation?

 Thanks all!


----------



## oqvist

I have it next to my computer, consoles, 32" LCD TV I haven´t noticed any interference. If you can´t see any artifacts or hear any extra noise you are fine I would say. 

 My volume knob is smooth all the way so maybe not 100 % normal


----------



## Mudokon

So the knob is supposed to be completely smooth, all the way from 0% - 100% volume? Can anyone else confirm this?

 On the amp I got it is hard to turn when the knob is in the 0% - 20% volume range, then after I pass the ~20% volume mark its smooth all the way to max volume. Do you guys think there is something wrong with the unit I received?


----------



## SemiAudiophile

yes, it's suppose to be smooth all the way like all amps. there's prob some kind of build up on your knob.


----------



## Mudokon

Okay, I figured it out. Either the rod protruding from the volume pot is slightly crooked, or the knob itself was machined poorly.

 I fixed it by loosening the hex screw in the knob with a small allen wrench, inserting an envelope between the knob and faceplate before tightening, and then removing it after I tightened the knob in place. Now the gap between the knob and faceplate is big enough that they don't touch in the crooked area when I spin the knob. All good now.


----------



## Mingo

I own a CanAmp and AKG K701.
 Will I notice an improvement if I replace the Canamp with a Compass or a C-2C?


----------



## Mingo

bump


----------



## boomana

Mingo, I'm not sure too many people have heard both. Why not post in the Compass thread. You'll probably get a better response there.

 The Heed Canamp was one of my first amps, and I still recommend it for some headphones. Great size too.


----------



## djevoultion

Is the heed Canamp a good match with the K701?


----------



## K_19

Most of the reviews I've read about Canamp seems to favour their synergy together.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *djevoultion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is the heed Canamp a good match with the K701?_

 

No, it is not good. It is excellent! Those two were meant for each other.


----------



## Max Dread

As nearly all the reviews I read suggested that the K701 and Canamp are a match made in heaven, I thought I'd best link to this thread to give a little balance! SO far I cannot hear a difference between the Canamp and the headphone output on my EMU 1820M!

 Here's the link:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/can...ne-amp-425548/


----------



## Happy Camper




----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Max Dread* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As nearly all the reviews I read suggested that the K701 and Canamp are a match made in heaven, I thought I'd best link to this thread to give a little balance! SO far I cannot hear a difference between the Canamp and the headphone output on my EMU 1820M!

 Here's the link:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/can...ne-amp-425548/_

 

Good for you! Sell the Heed and be happy w/ the EMU, with the money you can buy new music.


----------



## lordearl

yeah....I'll take the heed and give you some GOOD music! coldplay, the carpenters, boy george..............................


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lordearl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yeah....I'll take the heed and give you some GOOD music! coldplay, the carpenters, boy george.............................._

 

??? What!


----------



## lordearl

sarcasm....they are all shocking bands.


----------



## mrarroyo

I get it now.

 The Heed CanAmp is an excellent pairing with the AKG K701. If the K701 is your main can then I would say your search is over. Yes you may find a better sounding amp but it will set you back a significant amount of money above the cost of the CanAmp.


----------



## op2003

Would be nice to see a comparison between the Canamp and the Audio-gd Compass especially with the K701s. I went for the Compass and so far don't regret it, but you never know. I decided between the Compass, Canamp and the LD MKV, as they all have a similar price tag.


----------



## suicidal_orange

Just got a Canamp to go with my K340's - 199.5 hours to go but sounds as good as my CK²III already. A bit more bass would be nice but I'm sure it will come


----------



## anadin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lordearl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_sarcasm....they are all shocking bands._

 

Coldplay are one of the biggest bands on the planet?


----------



## crossmd

..Just out of curiousity, when were all of the hardware/quality control issues remedied (if at all) and how can I be sure that it sounds as good as possible?

 I know that alot of these issues were relevant 2 years ago, etc. But in buying one a year old..what do I need to look for?


----------



## lgn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Max Dread* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As nearly all the reviews I read suggested that the K701 and Canamp are a match made in heaven, I thought I'd best link to this thread to give a little balance! SO far I cannot hear a difference between the Canamp and the headphone output on my EMU 1820M!

 Here's the link:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/can...ne-amp-425548/_

 

I'll buy your canamp


----------



## Max Dread

Nice idea, but I'm in the UK I'm afraid.


----------



## itim

Just something I thought I'd let you guys know. Bought one of these in January this year and I'm really loving it with my K701s. I opened it up the other day and noticed that the op-amp is mounted in a socket as opposed to soldered directly to the circuit board. I have seen posts where people swap the op-amps, I figure this would make op amp rolling a lot easier (if i ever felt a need to).


----------



## Luckyleo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No, it is not good. It is excellent! Those two were meant for each other. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Miguel,

 I've got to thank you so much for starting this thread. I was doing research and found this thread. Based on your recommendations, along with the comments of others I ordered one of these from Dan at Blackbird Audio. Been listening to it this morning right out of the box and am quite surprised at the night and day differences between what I'm hearing now and what I was hearing before. I'm sure it will round out even more as the amp burns in. Below is a note that I wrote to Dan that sums things up.

 Thanks again!

 Leo

*"I just received the Canamp and wanted you to know how much it blows me away while listening with my AKG-701 headphones. I've never had a dedicated desktop amp and have only used portable amps that "supposedly" drove these cans to their utmost. Poppycock! I've never heard these babies sound so good. The seperation is unbelievable, the highs are extended without being sharp or sibilant. The bass in these notoriously light in the bass cans are full, deep, and tight. Unbelievable is all I've to say. An already good can is now GREAT. I anticipate that I'll have many happy hours of listening ahead of me."*


----------



## Kyriarxos

Hello, 


 I happen to visit very often & have eventually become a fan of this community, and finally I can share something you might find of interest: My own review of this goodie at abouthifi.com web magazine, so everyone who care to read, please be my guest!

Heed Audio CanAmp :: AboutHIFI


----------



## Happy Camper

Welcome Nick, good to have you. Nice read, nice gear.


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kyriarxos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hello, 


 I happen to visit very often & have eventually become a fan of this community, and finally I can share something you might find of interest: My own review of this goodie at abouthifi.com web magazine, so everyone who care to read, please be my guest!

Heed Audio CanAmp :: AboutHIFI_

 

Wow! Thanks a lot Nikos. Great writing.

 Dan


----------



## El Cucuy

Wishing you and your families a safe and enjoyable holiday weekend!
 (step back when you light that BBQ)

 Dan


----------



## mrarroyo

^ Dan is that you? Regardless, happy 4th!


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^ Dan is that you? Regardless, happy 4th!_

 

Hi Miguel, 

 yeah, (I guess) that's me on both counts. I had to change my screen name here. The rules are that dealers cannot use our business names but are otherwise pointed out as "members of the trade" as you can see.

 If you're referring to the cartoon... well, yeah, that's me too - in that all along I've done a little side work doing illustrations and this particular one was first made for San Diego County's Clean Air District. They were wanting people to think about going to gas grills instead of charcoal...

 Indeed regardless, Happy 4th of July.


 (oh, and check out Dagogo.com's website. My listening room made this month's front cover.)


----------



## Phalanx

Everyone loves the CanAmp with the K701's , will it be the same with a K601?
 Anyone here who has the CanAmp in combination with a K601. It suposed to be more difficult to drive than his big brother the 701


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Phalanx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Everyone loves the CanAmp with the K701's , will it be the same with a K601?
 Anyone here who has the CanAmp in combination with a K601. It suposed to be more difficult to drive than his big brother the 701_

 

While at CanJam 2009 at the end of last month, we had several people swing by our table with AKG headphones, some were the 601's. The responses I got from them were very positive about what they were hearing.

 While I can appreciate your concern about the different impedance of the 601's, it's usually a lower impedance that can goofy up some amplifiers. The CanAmp, according to its specs and what the folks at Heed state on their website, is comfortable from 32 through 600 Ohms - a pretty wide range.

 Of course, there is always something to be said for "what _you_ like" and that is always the bottom line criteria. But from where I stand, electronically and again, from feedback at the show, the two seem to get along just fine.

 Dan


----------



## mrarroyo

Thanks for the explanation Dan, did not know about not being able to use your business name as your user name. Regardless hope you and your loved ones are doing well.


----------



## Phalanx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *El Cucuy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 Of course, there is always something to be said for "what you like" and that is always the bottom line criteria. But from where I stand, electronically and again, from feedback at the show, the two seem to get along just fine.

 Dan_

 

Thanks, good to hear people being positive about the CanAmp in combination with 601's.


----------



## Gags72

Hi to all

 Thanks for a great thread I have enjoyed reading it a great deal and have bought 702 canamp as a result.

 So the phones arrived about a week ago and initial impressions were ok through low end (beresford) amplification, not great by any means.

 The Canamp arrived yesterday.

 I am in Australia and I bought the unit of a shop ion the UK.
 The packing was great.

 THe unit inside looks like the one that was kicked around the factory as a football during the new years party??

 I have contacted the dealer who is going to look into it but as a buyer of used gear I have never recieved anything in such poor order and this is brand new??
 Any body have any similer experiences?

 SO the sound.
 I find it sounds powerful but there is a thickness that is not altogether pleasing.
 It adds a closed in quality to the music and I am hearing none of the "oh it's so open" that I have read about here.
 My cans probably have only 50 hours max on them.
 The amp is out of the box.
 I am hoping for a new amp of course but whilst that is being organised should this sound this way straight off?
 I see there are a lot of scratches around the nut that is around the headphone jack.
 I wonder what incompetent drunk has been trying to get into it and what may they have done once they were there???LOL

 C'mon guys lets here all those words of encouragement..........


----------



## Skye

Dang, I was sold on the Canamp after reading some of this thread. I got to page ten or so before realizing my time might possibly be better spent (at the time, sleeping, for example). So short of reading twenty-five hundred posts, what bottomlines do we now see clearly?

 After three years, is it still an amazing amp for $400? Does everyone still believe it is as great as was said to be? Has it been dethroned by another, newer amp?

 I believe the consensus was that the Canamp was great for most headphones, but if you have Grado headphones, you'd be better suited with something else, like the Mapletree. Still correct? Has anyone written thorough thoughts on the Canamp with Grados? I'm a Grado fan myself, so this is important to me. =)

 Has purchasing become easier over time, with more distributors and more units to distribute?

 Maybe I should just read all the posts. =)


----------



## El Cucuy

The importer is still building up his US dealer base. It's a slow but steady process. 
 One thing that has changed since the start of this thread is that there is now a Canadian importer in charge of representing the product to our friends to the North of us. This being said, I can no longer ship new US imported Heed products up there out of consideration for their new distributor.

 Availability has gotten better since the early days and there is a ready supply of them at this time.

 As far as synergy between the Grados and the CanAmp, I have no experience with them but am under the impression that though the CanAmp does physically drive Grados well, the Mapletree is supposed to be a better synergy with your cans.

 Maybe the guys here can help me (and you) out on that one? I'm pretty sure that is still the case.

 Dan

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has purchasing become easier over time, with more distributors and more units to distribute?

 Maybe I should just read all the posts. =)_


----------



## mrarroyo

Leo thanks for the nice words!

 The Heed is fine w/ the likes of Grado cans but IMO the Mapletree using the 12B4A tubes is superb w/ Grados.


----------



## VALIENTE

Guys, may I just ask a survey (sort of a summary):
 1. Is Heed Canamp good/better/best with Sennhesier?
 2. Is Heed Canamp good/better/best with Grado?
 3. Is Heed Canamp good/better/best with AKG?
 4. Is Heed Canamp good/better/best with Denon?
 5. Is Heed Canamp good/better/best with _______ (other brand)?

 Cos it seems that the Heed Canamp is an amp that matches most of the headphone brands...Fellow headfiers, may I confirm from you.

 Thank you.


----------



## anadin

I've only ever used the Heed Canamp with the AKG K702 and it was a great match.


----------



## Seba

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VALIENTE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Guys, may I just ask a survey (sort of a summary):
 1. Is Heed Canamp good/better/best with Sennhesier?
 2. Is Heed Canamp good/better/best with Grado?
 3. Is Heed Canamp good/better/best with AKG?
 4. Is Heed Canamp good/better/best with Denon?
 5. Is Heed Canamp good/better/best with _______ (other brand)?

 Cos it seems that the Heed Canamp is an amp that matches most of the headphone brands...Fellow headfiers, may I confirm from you.

 Thank you._

 

1. never heard but some people have said NO
 2. NO
 3. YES
 4. no idea
 5. Probably Heed is good with Audio Technica's if you would like to have more bass to AT's phones


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VALIENTE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Guys, may I just ask a survey (sort of a summary):
 1. Is Heed Canamp good/better/best with Sennhesier?
 2. Is Heed Canamp good/better/best with Grado?
 3. Is Heed Canamp good/better/best with AKG?
 4. Is Heed Canamp good/better/best with Denon?
 5. Is Heed Canamp good/better/best with _______ (other brand)?

 Cos it seems that the Heed Canamp is an amp that matches most of the headphone brands...Fellow headfiers, may I confirm from you.

 Thank you._

 

I'll differ with Seba only in that:
 1. I'm under the impression that it's a very good match with the Sennies.
 2. not so much so with the Grados
 3. very good with AKGs
 4. Don't know about the Denons
 5. they work really well driving Ultrasone headphones too.


----------



## SemiAudiophile

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/six...linear-278691/

*Heed Audio CanAmp:
 - AKG: K701, K501, K340, K271S, K240 (theoretically on higher-impedance vintage models)
 - Beyerdynamic: DT880-250
 - Sennheiser: HD600*


----------



## onocentaur

I demoed the Canamp at my local hifi store today (only headphone amp they stock), with my RS1i's. Great looking, sonically basically a nice amp, nothing particularly special though. It had a slight background hiss. Nice warm sweet mids; deep punchy bass, a bit fuzzy though. The weird thing was the vocal presentation; rich, but strangely insubstantial, like they were going to float away or something - I'm not sure how to describe it. I've never really heard anything like it, and I still can't make up my mind whether it was actually a _bad_ thing! Maybe it would just take some getting-used-to. Anyway, I didn't buy it.

 EDIT: I meant to mention that the guy who owns the store told me he preferred the sound of wav to flac... not the best start


----------



## El Cucuy

Sorry to hear your experience was a bit off-from-center. I think this speaks to the growing consensus that the Grados and CanAmp aren't as synergistic a match as other models. 
 This is not to say anything about the performance of the Grados, as I know they have a lot to offer but Simply the pairing of these two items, that's all.

 Was the hiss something that was underlying all the music that you played? Were you able to skip through a selection of songs from different recordings, or were they all on the same album? What source? I'm just asking to better understand the scenario, that's all. 

 If you own the RS1i's I'd say congratulations on the nice headphones but maybe look at a different amp to run them with from the get-go. 

 Happy listening!


----------



## onocentaur

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *El Cucuy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think this speaks to the growing consensus that the Grados and CanAmp aren't as synergistic a match as other models._

 

Indeed.
  Quote:


 Was the hiss something that was underlying all the music that you played? Were you able to skip through a selection of songs from different recordings, or were they all on the same album? What source? 
 

The hiss was only noticeable between tracks, or during silent passages. I listened to quite a few different CDs from two sources, a Naim and a Cyrus CD player.


----------



## richardh123

Hey just wanted to let you guys know I've had my Canamp for about 3 months now and paired with the 701s they are still an amazing combo. I enjoy the combo more and more everyday!


----------



## whitemonkey

Hi All,

 I got myself a new CanAmp, it has barely 12 hours of usage on it.

 Do you guys think it will change its SQ with further usage?
 If so what are the changes I'm about to experience with each milestone?


----------



## AdamWysokinski

This is my first post here, so I'd like to say hello first.

 I have my CanAmp for two days, it is paired with K701, which sound great in that combination. I also have Sugden Headmaster in my speakers-rig. Comparing to Sugden, CanAmp has more power, bass is better and there is more PRAT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, while mids and highs are quite comparable. On Sugden K701 sound a bit too airy and light. With CanAmp these cans sound great even when listening to Deep Purple or Led Zeppelin, while female vocals and ambient music is as good, as with Headmaster.

 Cheers,
 Adam


----------



## AdamWysokinski

CanAmp is getting better and better.. Right now I'm listening to Hawkwind (In search of space, LP) and must admit that despite very low mastering quality these psychedelic guitar riffs have never sounded that good on my K701


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AdamWysokinski* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_CanAmp is getting better and better.. Right now I'm listening to Hawkwind (In search of space, LP) and must admit that despite very low mastering quality these psychedelic guitar riffs have never sounded that good on my K701 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm glad to hear you're enjoying your CanAmp. It's great to see that you're using vinyl too. Good for you! I wound up buying something around 1600 LPs from one of my clients over the weekend. Humm.... now where to put them all... what a dilemma LOL.


----------



## AdamWysokinski

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *El Cucuy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm glad to hear you're enjoying your CanAmp. It's great to see that you're using vinyl too. Good for you! I wound up buying something around 1600 LPs from one of my clients over the weekend. Humm.... now where to put them all... what a dilemma LOL._

 

Sorry, no turntable at home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm a digital man (Apple lossless and CDs).. tweaking a vinyl setup is rather time-consuming and I am to clumsy to do it properly..

 Cheers,
 Adam


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AdamWysokinski* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry, no turntable at home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm a digital man (Apple lossless and CDs).. tweaking a vinyl setup is rather time-consuming and I am to clumsy to do it properly..

 Cheers,
 Adam_

 

Whoops! Guess I misread it "(In search of space, LP)" I took LP for being just that, a Long Play - vinyl. lol. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## AdamWysokinski

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *El Cucuy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Whoops! Guess I misread it "(In search of space, LP)" I took LP for being just that, a Long Play - vinyl. lol. Sorry for the confusion._

 

No need to be sorry, it's my fault 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Though I don't have a vinyl source, I'd love to have one - I just love the look of Michell Gyro SE (http://www.michell-engineering.co.uk...ell_gyrose.jpg)


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AdamWysokinski* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No need to be sorry, it's my fault 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Though I don't have a vinyl source, I'd love to have one - I just love the look of Michell Gyro SE (http://www.michell-engineering.co.uk...ell_gyrose.jpg) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Oh... we had one of those that came through our shop on consignment. Did not last long...






 Another look


----------



## AdamWysokinski

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *El Cucuy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh... we had one of those that came through our shop on consignment. Did not last long..._

 

It's beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not surprising that it didn't last long.. BTW what that yellowish LP might be?


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AdamWysokinski* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not surprising that it didn't last long.. BTW what that yellowish LP might be?_

 

That's The Cranberries : "To The Faithful Departed". I have several colored vinyl LPs and some picture discs. They make for a little something "different" when I'm taking photos for posting ads.

 Here is the same system but with an Oracle Turntable. The picture disc on this 'table is Spinal Tap's "Break Like The Wind".






 For the rest of you on this thread, sorry I've gone off topic... LOL... but I like this stuff


----------



## AdamWysokinski

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *El Cucuy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's The Cranberries : "To The Faithful Departed". I have several colored vinyl LPs and some picture discs. They make for a little something "different" when I'm taking photos for posting ads.

 Here is the same system but with an Oracle Turntable.

 For the rest of you on this thread, sorry I've gone off topic... LOL... but I like this stuff_

 

The Cranberries - great album and it also looks good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And your setups look great too.

 To avoid complete OT, Loreena McKennit (An Ancient Muse) sounds great through CanAmp - comparing to Sugden Headmaster - her voice is crystal-clear and instruments are also very well separated, there is a great deal of details (but it doesn't sound analytical), while CanAmp is definitely less airy, meaning that all this space that K701 are famous for is filled with music, as if it was more "solid"..


----------



## oqvist

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VALIENTE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Guys, may I just ask a survey (sort of a summary):
 1. Is Heed Canamp good/better/best with Sennhesier?
 2. Is Heed Canamp good/better/best with Grado?
 3. Is Heed Canamp good/better/best with AKG?
 4. Is Heed Canamp good/better/best with Denon?
 5. Is Heed Canamp good/better/best with _______ (other brand)?

 Cos it seems that the Heed Canamp is an amp that matches most of the headphone brands...Fellow headfiers, may I confirm from you.

 Thank you._

 

1-4 none of them except for soundstage all of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. K701 I would go for but I like it more on the Slee Solo like my other headphones. 

 As for 5. Ultrasone Proline 750 was great with it. Even though I sometimes missed the punchy fast bass from my Pimeta. But I learned to like the Canamp more after getting used to it... Again soundstaging.


----------



## AdamWysokinski

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VALIENTE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_2. Is Heed Canamp good/better/best with Grado?
 3. Is Heed Canamp good/better/best with AKG?_

 

Ad 2. I've listened to G1000 through CanAmp and apart from highs (esp. with female vocals) and unrealistically large space, I liked this combo very much (bass was fenomenal). I don't know these Grados well, so cannot say if the problem with highs was caused by CanAmp or this is how high frequencies are presented by Grados.
 Ad 3. It sounds fabulous with K701. I'm listening to "The boatman's call" right now and Nick Cave's voice has this absolutely unreal velvet-like smoothness and sounds really dark, just as it should


----------



## AdamWysokinski

Funny thing.. In general I don't believe in burning-in of equipment (maybe there are some changes, but are not substantial), but yesterday for some unknown reason my Canamp sounded much worse than for the first two-three days.. Today morning, before going to work I've turned on The Rush (Moving pictures) that I bought yesterday (just to listen to the first track (which is really brilliant) and... was late to work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 After returning from work I've already listened to The Rush, Equinoxe by JMJ, Pre-Millenium Tension by Tricky and now I'm listening to Rick Wakeman's Journey to the Center of the Earth (fantastic album).. everything sounds fantastic again


----------



## sikki-six

I bought my Canamp to be used with K701s, but I actually like my new Denon D2000s better with it - maybe more about me liking the fuller sound than synergy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The K701/Canamp combo does offer a very nice soundstage and a clear sound, but still I think the K701s are lacking in the bass-department. A 'lil bit of EQ does wonders, though. I wonder why so few are using (or speak about) EQ to tame the unwanted frequencies... Why is that?


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sikki-six* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_... - maybe more about me liking the fuller sound than synergy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..._

 

there is always something to running with what you like. That's what's most important. 
 Glad to hear you like the amp.


 Happy listening!

 Dan


----------



## sikki-six

Thanks.

 I first had doubts about my hearing, because both the Canamp and the Denons are usually concidered "bass-heavy" (slight EQ did wonders) - as time went by, I got used the great sound this duo offers, I guess I'm happy. At least for a while


----------



## mrarroyo

sikki-six;5966698 said:
			
		

> I bought my Canamp to be used with K701s, but I actually like my new Denon D2000s better with it - maybe more about me liking the fuller sound than synergy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sikki-six

Yeah, you should


----------



## f00fighters

mrarroyo;5967162 said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sikki-six* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## sikki-six

f00fighters;5967356 said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## mrarroyo

f00fighters;5967356 said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## sikki-six

My answer still stands: No I have not tried those Grados with my Canamp (I don't get your joke, if there is one). SR80 is the only Grado-phone that I've given a shot - they didn't get much better - the sound was the same.

 EDIT: Being european, I don't know **** about your Grados


----------



## carledwards

Just got one of these amps and initial impressions with the K701 is very positive for me. Love the tonal balance and clarity, especially from SACD.


----------



## AdamWysokinski

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *carledwards* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just got one of these amps and initial impressions with the K701 is very positive for me. Love the tonal balance and clarity, especially from SACD._

 

Enjoy this amp, it really shines with K701


----------



## blazarian

Hiya there fellow canamp owners. I have one question about this thing. I received the canamp today and have burned-in it like 3 hours by now and this thing runs hotttttt. Is this normal and is there any known issues considering this thing? The volume knob almost burns my hands. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Any experiences?

 Thanks!

 - blaz


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blazarian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hiya there fellow canamp owners. I have one question about this thing. I received the canamp today and have burned-in it like 3 hours by now and this thing runs hotttttt. Is this normal and is there any known issues considering this thing? The volume knob almost burns my hands. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Any experiences?

 Thanks!

 - blaz_

 

The CanAmp runs in Class A mode all the time. That is to say that from the moment you turn it on, it's going full tilt, only being limited by the volume control. What effort that is not being required of it is being dissipated in heat. This is normal of SET (Single Ended Triode) Tube amps and Class A operation Stereo amps.
 While I'm sure the volume control is unusually warm, it won't burn your fingers.
 The case can get hot and, like the heat sinks on big class A amps, you'd think twice about leaving your hand on them, they still won't get so hot as to leave a burn mark on you. Just uncomfortably hot.
 Give it good ventilation and it will serve you well for a long time.

 On a side note, break-in really does take quite a bit, more like 200 hours and it will turn a corner, breaking in.


----------



## blazarian

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *El Cucuy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The CanAmp runs in Class A mode all the time. That is to say that from the moment you turn it on, it's going full tilt, only being limited by the volume control. What effort that is not being required of it is being dissipated in heat. This is normal of SET (Single Ended Triode) Tube amps and Class A operation Stereo amps.
 While I'm sure the volume control is unusually warm, it won't burn your fingers.
 The case can get hot and, like the heat sinks on big class A amps, you'd think twice about leaving your hand on them, they still won't get so hot as to leave a burn mark on you. Just uncomfortably hot.
 Give it good ventilation and it will serve you well for a long time.

 On a side note, break-in really does take quite a bit, more like 200 hours and it will turn a corner, breaking in._

 

One more stupid question. So the amp keeps heating and is hot all the time if it is turned on altho no audio is played thru or volume is turned to zero? ;< So I have to turn it off from the backpanel to make it not to produce heat?


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blazarian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_One more stupid question. So the amp keeps heating and is hot all the time if it is turned on altho no audio is played thru or volume is turned to zero? ;< So I have to turn it off from the backpanel to make it not to produce heat?_

 

Well... it doesn't keep heating... it stays very warm (hot) at all times. Like I mentioned before, from the minute you turn it on, it's running full-tilt (regardless of volume up or down). 
 If you don't want it throwing heat around you, you'll need to only turn it on when you want to listen through it. Yes, that means reaching around the back of the amp to hit that rocker switch.
 It won't take it long to get back up to ideal operating temperature anyway so you should be fine turning it on and off as needed.

 From Heed's product description:
_"The CanAmp is a two-stage amplifier. While the first - voltage gain - stage is based on an integrated circuit of the highest audio pedigree, the second - power gain - stage is 
 a single-ended, pure Class-A amplifier. It enables the CanAmp to drive virtually any headphones from 32 ohms up to 600 ohms. The unit has no internal wiring, and the signal path is kept to a minimum on its PCB. Its high-quality, 1 dB-tolerance Blue Alps volume pot goes through a further selection process during manufacturing to achieve an even tighter, 0.5 dB tolerance."_


----------



## blazarian

So it is fine to keep it ON 24/7 without a worry of heat causing damage to the unit?


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blazarian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So it is fine to keep it ON 24/7 without a worry of heat causing damage to the unit?_

 

I tend to just leave mine running since I never know when someone will come over to audition headphones, I'd like for it to be ready right away. Also, I never know when I'll have some quality headphone listening for myself so, really, it's probably more the latter.. lol


----------



## mrarroyo

blazarian if you are really concerned or if you live in a very hot climate w/o A/C you may wish to explore:

 1. Turning the amp off when un-attended.
 2. Using an fan to cool the area.
 3. Mod the case by drilling holes on the bottom and the top, perhaps installing heat sinks. Of course this is very extreme a measure and will void your warranty. So I would do as Dan or at the most 1 and 2 above.

 Cheers.


----------



## loopfreak

Im new here so hello !
 I ve been reading how god is heed with akg k701/702. Im happy owner of the 702 which i drive from headphone amp on ecler mixer ! Im delightful with sound an they changed my music perception . Willing to continue and explore , but i have a dilema :

 Would heed canamp justify the upgrade and money spent or should I buy headphones with warm sound because I already own senn hd 25 1 with dark in your face sound , 702 with smooth , big sounstage ?


----------



## AdamWysokinski

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *loopfreak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Would heed canamp justify the upgrade and money spent or should I buy headphones with warm sound because I already own senn hd 25 1 with dark in your face sound , 702 with smooth , big sounstage ?_

 

Hi,
 It's like an old platitude repeated ad nauseam, but to be able to experience how good K701/K702 are, you need a high quality (read: [relatively] high power) headphone amplifier. Together, they sound just right - there is good bass, sound has "body", plenty of details, yet there is still a lot of air, space between instruments.
 K701 with CanAmp are very neutral to me, which means they play music "as is", with all its beauty, but also they reveal *every* mastering faults. If you have high quality music - they are a blessing, but with some recordings - they are a curse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers,
 Adam


----------



## loopfreak




----------



## loopfreak

Hi Adam
 I m listening music from pc esi juli@ asio driver plugin Winamp + flac's so i think i m pretty covered in source department ! I m saving money for the heed ......
 I need new toy as soon as possible ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I will be patient.....

 Thanks


----------



## kool bubba ice

I just buy a canamp to compare to my gold point amp


----------



## AdamWysokinski

The longer you wait, the greater your pleasure. Your new toy will reward you for waiting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers,
 Adam


----------



## lecky

On Tuesday I bought a Canamp (from InFidelity, in Kingston, south London), as they only had their demo model in stock they let me take that home until they got my new one in, so I've been enjoying their amp and went today to get my new one. 

 I just opened it up and noticed that the new one (unlike their demo model) doesn't have a captive cable, it has the standard plug in cable - so anyone who gets a Canamp now and is so inclined can easily upgrade the power cable.

 I bought the amp primarily to drive my K340s as well as my 80s 600ohm DT990s, it does a great job with both. 

 I was rather astonished at the shop trying the k340s with a Graham Slee Novo that it was unable even to provide an adequate listening volume, let alone make them sound nice.

 Thanks for those on this thread who suggested the Canamp for the K340s.

 Now to burn in this new amp...


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lecky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ ... I was rather astonished at the shop trying the k340s with a Graham Slee Novo that it was unable even to provide an adequate listening volume, let alone make them sound nice. ..._

 

I sold my K340 a long time ago and was not able to try the Novo (own 2 plus a kit I have yet to put together) w/ it. Having said so, the Novo is a very nice sounding unit which has brought many hours of listening pleasure to me and many others. So please do not equate a short impression with a single can as the only basis to judge the Nove.

 The Heed CanAmp is a very nice sounding unit, one I loved w/ my K701. Cheers.


----------



## lecky

Oh yes, I'm sure that the Novo is a great amp - it is obviously well regarded and I'm sure for many cans would have sounded wonderful, but definitely not an amp for the K340!


----------



## kool bubba ice

The Can amp should own with the T1..


----------



## AdamWysokinski

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kool bubba ice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Can amp should own with the T1.._

 

Why do you think so? I'm very interested in demoing T1 when they are available in Poland. These could be my next cans, but I'm not going to change the rest of my setup, so if they combine with CanAmp well, this would simplify the decision of buying T1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers,
 Adam


----------



## Skye

I should be ordering my Canamp in two weeks. And now I'm making myself late for every class by reading this thread. =D


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I should be ordering my Canamp in two weeks. And now I'm making myself late for every class by reading this thread. =D_

 

Priorities, priorities... you need to get this kind of stuff straight... take the headphone setup into your class, expose the teacher to it and spread the misery around.


----------



## nelda

Educate one class at a time...


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nelda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Educate one class at a time..._

 

yeah, it's like Blue Diamond Almonds... one can a week, that's all we ask....


----------



## Skye

Haha, good to see you are online, Dan. Did you get my email about possibly visiting this month? I'd love to hear any other goodies you might have in your show room.


----------



## Skye

I had skipped to some later pages of the thread and read from 105-144, but now I wish I took the time to read straight from beginning to end. I'm trying to start over again, but I can't bare to read the early posts now.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ An amp as inexpensive as this has no right to sound this good._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ I am hearing stuff that I did not know was recorded in my Cd's because I could not hear it before._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PinkFloyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I, for one, could happily live with it forever. If I never saw another amp it wouldn't bother me, there is no aspect of the amp that offends me it pleases me from head to toe._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PinkFloyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You want to hear your HD600 in 3D? Look no further than the HEED. You want to be able to pick out every layer in your recording? The HEED. You want to tap your toes so much and have a big smile on your face? The HEED._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am sold on this little "wonder-box" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

And now both sold their amps, and PinkFloyd isn't even a member anymore? What happened??? How could sound that good be turned down later? I've just been reading so many negative posts in the middle. Is this still the best amp for the money for AKG phones? Why all the changed minds and bad press?

 I do have some other questions as well:

 1) The power cord is 2-prong, correct?

 2) The RCA outputs I was seeing on the rear of the amp ... the sound coming out remains unchanged from the input? It just passes through?

 3) Has anyone with AKG k701 + CanAmp experience been able to confirm the same synergy exists with the k702?

 4) My plan is to run from the analog outs of my Emu 0404 soundcard. Would this simple system benefit from a dedicated DAC in time? At what rough price mark should I be aiming?

 5) Has anyone directly compared a modded and an unmodded CanAmp? How significant were the changes? How can you be _sure_ they are for the better?

 6) Lastly, which mods are the easiest? I've only soldered once or twice, and with ghastly results.

 I'm focusing on enjoying my k702 now, but I'm eager to unleash their potential with my first dedicated amp.


----------



## lecky

As for the ups and downs of this thread, I can understand a negative response to the hype that started the thread. I don't doubt that there are plenty of better amps than this, albeit that I've not tried them because of my limited experience. I couldn't find a better amp that I was able to try in London for my purposes at the price or less or even a bit more. Some of the criticism doesn't match up with what I hear - using modded Fostex T20 v2, which are not the most sound stagey cans around, there is a nice sound stage with some depth, well recorded orchestral music works well. And I can clearly discern the differences between different sources. As I say my experience is limited, so the accusations of flat soundstage and of an amp that masks differences in sources might be relatively true, but they are not absolutely true.

 1) My Canamp has a plugged cable, which seems to be a new feature - the socket has two prongs in it.

 2) Yes, the signal just passes through.

 3) No experience, but my understanding is that the 702 is basically a 701 with detachable cable, or at least that there is little difference.

 4) You'll hear the difference: differences between different sources are plainly discernible to me with decent cans and this amp.

 5) If memory serves, there are direct comparisons somewhere in this thread, as I recall the differences were not night and day, but discernible.


----------



## Skye

I feel I'll be expecting something like the GS-1, which is over twice the price. Yet at the same time, since this will be my first amp, I will likely be very happy with it.

 Even Daniel Yee decided he didn't like his much, and from reading his thoughts, he loved the CanAmp with his AKG k701. Then he modded it to the extreme, and later he decided he wouldn't recommend it because he found a cheaper one to sound about the same as his post-modding CanAmp. I believe this cheaper amp was a complete DIY amp, which I don't think I'd do well with. With DIY or modding, I worry I will make mistakes or make it sound worse instead of better, or even break it.


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Haha, good to see you are online, Dan. Did you get my email about possibly visiting this month? I'd love to hear any other goodies you might have in your show room._

 

Hey Luke. Good to see you here too.

 You're certainly welcome over. I'll be happy to fire up a system here for you and you can go through some of the Ultrasone headphones that I carry too, if for no other reason than to have that experience under your belt.


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I had skipped to some later pages of the thread and read from 105-144, but now I wish I took the time to read straight from beginning to end. I'm trying to start over again, but I can't bare to read the early posts now.











 And now both sold their amps, and PinkFloyd isn't even a member anymore? What happened??? How could sound that good be turned down later? I've just been reading so many negative posts in the middle. Is this still the best amp for the money for AKG phones? Why all the changed minds and bad press?

 I do have some other questions as well:

 1) The power cord is 2-prong, correct?

 2) The RCA outputs I was seeing on the rear of the amp ... the sound coming out remains unchanged from the input? It just passes through?

 3) Has anyone with AKG k701 + CanAmp experience been able to confirm the same synergy exists with the k702?

 4) My plan is to run from the analog outs of my Emu 0404 soundcard. Would this simple system benefit from a dedicated DAC in time? At what rough price mark should I be aiming?

 5) Has anyone directly compared a modded and an unmodded CanAmp? How significant were the changes? How can you be sure they are for the better?

 6) Lastly, which mods are the easiest? I've only soldered once or twice, and with ghastly results.

 I'm focusing on enjoying my k702 now, but I'm eager to unleash their potential with my first dedicated amp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

The cycling in and out of equipment is simply part of the "hobby" side of what many people do here. Some are content to get into a setup and stay with it while others like to tinker by hot rodding stuff. Others will accumulate various setups and use them for different reasons (multiple headphones, multiple amps and sources). 

 Hot rodding can be a mixed bag. Some of the guys are fearless at trying different component parts and think nothing of soldering in different pieces to try them and see what combination(s) appeal to them most.
 As a stock, straight out of the box amp, I'd like to think that the CanAmp is a good value. 

 In talking with the importer, I've recently been informed that there is a change to the next batch of CanAmps, due in soon, that are using IEC plugs, allowing for most substantial power cables to be used. There is also an across the board price hike this month on Heed products to the U.S. though I don't have the new price sheets yet.
 If you've been working with a local dealer, I'd suggest checking in with them about current stock availability if you want to get in on one from the current retail pricing or maybe getting a little additional savings on a demo piece, if available.


----------



## Skye

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *El Cucuy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've recently been informed that there is a change to the next batch of CanAmps, due in soon, that are using IEC plugs, allowing for most substantial power cables to be used. There is also an across the board price hike this month on Heed products to the U.S. though I don't have the new price sheets yet._

 

Do you know which IEC plug? Maybe the C14 plug, like for computers and rack gear? (Are there a lot of cable upgrades to be had for IEC C13/14 cables?)

 Based on this change, would it be prudent to wait for the upgrade or to try to snatch one of the old ones up now? I guess that is hard to say, seeing as we don't know the amount of the price jump. Is the current two prong cable attached or detachable?

 A detachable power cable would be nice, especially if I have a backup. I would like to be able to leave a cable on my desk where my amp belongs in my dorm, but also be able to take my amp in to the school's studio to mix with. Their mid-field monitors are Westlakes with a very hyped sound, and their near-field monitors are Genelecs that just have no top end. For $11,000 and $3,000 a pair (respectively), I'd expect more.

 I will have two main sources, my computer's soundcard for listening pleasure, and my recording interface for my mixing projects. One option is to run my soundcard straight into my CanAmp, and when I mix, I could just use the headphone out of my interface. The option I'm trying to stay away from is using my receiver with the bad hiss as a channel selector prior to the CanAmp. Other options ... maybe send s/pdif from my interface to my soundcard, and plug my soundcard straight into the CanAmp?


----------



## lecky

The c14 plug is exactly what it is - this is what mine has.


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do you know which IEC plug? Maybe the C14 plug, like for computers and rack gear? (Are there a lot of cable upgrades to be had for IEC C13/14 cables?)

 Based on this change, would it be prudent to wait for the upgrade or to try to snatch one of the old ones up now? I guess that is hard to say, seeing as we don't know the amount of the price jump. Is the current two prong cable attached or detachable?

 A detachable power cable would be nice, especially if I have a backup. I would like to be able to leave a cable on my desk where my amp belongs in my dorm, but also be able to take my amp in to the school's studio to mix with. Their mid-field monitors are Westlakes with a very hyped sound, and their near-field monitors are Genelecs that just have no top end. For $11,000 and $3,000 a pair (respectively), I'd expect more.

 I will have two main sources, my computer's soundcard for listening pleasure, and my recording interface for my mixing projects. One option is to run my soundcard straight into my CanAmp, and when I mix, I could just use the headphone out of my interface. The option I'm trying to stay away from is using my receiver with the bad hiss as a channel selector prior to the CanAmp. Other options ... maybe send s/pdif from my interface to my soundcard, and plug my soundcard straight into the CanAmp?_

 

Sorry, I don't know exactly what they are using as I don't have one yet. I imagine it shouldn't be any different from what the rest of their pieces use. The CanAmp has been the only piece from them to have a captive AC cable and I'm sure they had to come up with a new board layout in order to get the IEC plug to fit inside the box. 

 Some months ago,I fitted an after market power cable to a new CanAmp order for one of my local customers. It's an Acrolink power cable with Oyaide AC plug on it. While waiting for his CanAmp and headphone order to come in, (Ultrasone Edition 8s) I had loaned him my samples to buy me some time changing out the AC cable. I posted these photos on the Heaf-Fi facebook page but here you go
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:
 Above is what the power cable looks like going into the back of his CanAmp.






 This is showing some strain relief using simple ZIP ties to keep the cable from rocking back and forth against its solder points and to keep it from getting pulled on. (the little black disc on top of the transformer is from a pack of his Acoustic Revive QR-8 Quartz Resonators - pretty trick little do-dads)




 An up-close shot of the AC cable leads, direct soldered onto the on/off switch (and another Quartz Resonator on its side).




 We fitted the CanAmp with a 2M length of this power cable, which actually cost about as much as the Amp itself.

 I burned it in here and was impressed with how the amp blossomed. It seemed more relaxed in how it drove the headphones and had deeper bass that was more... multi-note than the stock cable fitted amps. This impression was echoed by the customer when I took his order over and had him listen to my demo vs. his new amp with the Edition 8s that I had loaned him (since they are broken in). He felt that the additional investment was justified by the performance bump. 

 I'm thinking that the latest IEC-plug-fitted CanAmps will open up more possibilities to those who might appreciate such a simple thing as changing out the power cable but without having to roll your sleeves up and get into some soldering (and also reaming out the hole for the cable to fit in it).

 In your application, leaving a generic AC cable at your work station would likely work out well for you. I'd say try to find a large gauge cable, no matter what. Leave any exotic after market cable at home to pamper yourself for pleasure listening. Who knows? You might elect to bring that cable along to work with you too, once you get used to it.


----------



## Skye

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *El Cucuy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_




 We fitted the CanAmp with a 2M length of this power cable, which actually cost about as much as the Amp itself.

 I burned it in here and was impressed with how the amp blossomed. It seemed more relaxed in how it drove the headphones and had deeper bass that was more... multi-note than the stock cable fitted amps. This impression was echoed by the customer when I took his order over and had him listen to my demo vs. his new amp with the Edition 8s that I had loaned him (since they are broken in). He felt that the additional investment was justified by the performance bump._

 

You're making me jealous. That cable really cost ~$400? And it really does all that? I don't know if I can afford that... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I feel like I'm missing on all these things I just can't afford.


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You're making me jealous. That cable really cost ~$400? And it really does all that? I don't know if I can afford that... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I feel like I'm missing on all these things I just can't afford._

 

Don't be. Get through the school thing. That's obviously of most importance and your day will come.
 In the meanwhile, a stock CanAmp or stock anything will do just fine.


----------



## Skye

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *El Cucuy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the little black disc on top of the transformer is from a pack of his Acoustic Revive QR-8 Quartz Resonators - pretty trick little do-dads_

 

I would be very interested to hear how the same cable-modded amp without the quartz resonators compares to the stock amp. I was just reading a review on the QR-8 resonators, and I smell snake oil. What do you think?


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would be very interested to hear how the same cable-modded amp without the quartz resonators compares to the stock amp. I was just reading a review on the QR-8 resonators, and I smell snake oil. What do you think?_

 

Ahhh-----hahahahaha! wait a minute...hahahahaha!

 Ahem... ok... I'm done..

 It's been really important for me, as a dealer, not to delve too much into "tweaks" for that very reason. I don't want for things to appear that I'm bordering on "stake oil"... My words, not yours and why your concern hits me the way that it does.

 I gotta tell you... The importer that I get these things from has a representative in San Diego and I'm just a little too accessible to him.
 He'd bring over the very power cable that I mentioned or the Acoustic Revive RD-3 disc demagnetizer or these quartz resonators and we'd press them into use. Look, I hate spending money like the next guy but if I can hear a difference, flags go up and I have to ask if it's an improvement or a negative. Of course, what follows is "should I carry it?"

 At some point last year, I had to ask Neil (my rep), not to darken my doorway for a while (I was half-kidding) because I can't keep buying goofy little tweaks when I need to spend that money towards real electronics (amps, preamps, speakers, etc.) _but this stuff works_... and it does so every time.

 Very recently, I showed a customer of mine the ACOUSTIC REVIVE RR-77 and explained what it is supposed to do (it's a low frequency generator). He looked at me and told me that had he known we were going to go down such a path, that he'd have brought along his bong. Hence my concern.





 There is a point where people are going to look at you cross eyed and wonder what in the world you're thinking. The deal is, I had the disc demagnetizer here to play with for a week. When Neil came by to pick up his sample from me the following Friday, not only did I have an order for a dealer demo but I also gave him an order for 5 more units for customers that had come by and I showed them what it did. They each ordered one on the spot.

 These quartz tuning dots really do work too. There are reviews of all these things on 6moons.com and Positive Feedback online. I'm sure there are others too. 
 I see them as a great way to move noise and/or glare out of your room and equipment for a fraction of the price of a new component (that would also likely benefit from using them also, anyway).

 Sorry for the laughter at the beginning of this post. It's just that I played right into your concern by showing those photos - and realized my fear as a dealer-gone-too-far.


----------



## Skye

Will you have any quartz available for my potential visit? It will be on the 15th, 16th, or 17th of this month.


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Will you have any quartz available for my potential visit? It will be on the 15th, 16th, or 17th of this month._

 

Yup


----------



## MomijiTMO

Got a lightly used one today and bloody hell it was hot to touch. Also have a different model to most =___=. I have a removable power cord and those nice big aluminium heat sinks have been shafted for those common black heatsinks. I cannot touch them for more than half a second or my fingers will burn. The white ceramic capacitors are almost as hot.


----------



## Skye

Gosh, I just ordered one with a detachable cable. I hope they are okay running at a higher heat. Surely they tested this.


----------



## El Cucuy

IT's a *class A amp*. As such, they run hot because as soon as you turn it on, it's running flat out all the time. What's not required of such an amp design in terms of volume is being thrown off in heat. - a natural process of the design.
 Realistically, who operates any amplifier with the lid off, touching the heat sinks and capacitors? - A recipe for a shocking experience if ever I've heard one.... Please be careful.

 Skye, when you were over I had pointed out the heat on the CanAmp that you were listening to. And that big system that I played for you guys with the Pass Labs amp driving it... you wouldn't want to leave your hands on its exposed heat sinks for very long either. While you wouldn't sustain burns, it is uncomfortably hot.


----------



## El Cucuy

above message was repeated here


----------



## Skye

I worry that prolonged intense heat would slowly fry the components or something. Is this a fallacy?


----------



## El Cucuy

It's part of the design... there are 30 year old class A amplifiers still functioning perfectly well out there. Case in point: look at any Stasis amps from Nakamichi, or older Threshold or Classe amps, Levinson, Krell, Rowland Research.... I could go on and on...


----------



## MomijiTMO

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *El Cucuy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_IT's a *class A amp*. As such, they run hot because as soon as you turn it on, it's running flat out all the time. What's not required of such an amp design in terms of volume is being thrown off in heat. - a natural process of the design.
 Realistically, who operates any amplifier with the lid off, touching the heat sinks and capacitors? - A recipe for a shocking experience if ever I've heard one.... Please be careful._

 

Hmm in the nicest way possible I'll say this. Yes I know it's class A and no I'm not a complete moron and the unit was turned off + unplugged when I go around touching things. Love the attitude GG.

 Anyways, maybe 'naked' operation is too hardcore for most people but it's no different from having the side panel off your computer case. Having a test bench would be a lot worse on your list but meh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 What I'm suggesting is that it is extremely hot compared to what most people were commenting on. I was not getting 40C case temps. It felt much hotter. I think this is due to the new heatsinks are to blame. Some ventilation would have been welcomed and I think I might take this to the laser cutter to make some nice vent stripes.


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MomijiTMO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmm in the nicest way possible I'll say this. Yes I know it's class A and no I'm not a complete moron_

 

I see, I got it. Please note that I was very far from calling names and hope I did not imply such.
 Simply put your first post did not give any such picture, one way or the other as to how you were doing this. My comment was more out of concern for your safety than it was to slam you.

 No harm, no foul, ok?


----------



## MomijiTMO

No harm felt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm just making it clear that I'm not nuts lol. I'm prone to key board warrior disease so hence the way I started my post. Keeps me in check. 

 What I don't get _now_ is if this is a wee SS amp, how on earth do you fellas with bigger tube amps leave them on all the time. Clearly they aren't going to break any time soon. Re-reading parts of this thread, I've concluded that despite my concerns about how hot my Canamp was, it's still well within the operating norms of the unit. So I'm going to be conservative with my usage [ie, only turning it on when I'm using it ] and stop being a worry wart. 

 I'd still like to try and keep it cooler [part of the pc life - lower temps!].


----------



## El Cucuy

Ah, I get it.
 As for tube gear, NOOOO>.. you don't want to leave that on all the time, as the tubes through use have an eventual degradation. Putting it too simply, like a light bulb. Only in audio, as the tubes wear down, it's very gradual and we'll tend to compensate for this as it happens. Eventually, when they really start to go, the noise floor will come up and the extended highs can begin to roll off, rounding off dynamics. In worse case scenarios, they can even become microphonic - or begin to pop and hiss. Replacing the tubes brings them all up to speed again. You never know just how bad you needed to change them until you get the new ones in... ha!
 Anyway, common practice might be when one gets home and tosses the keys onto the coffee table, they flip the amp on for it to warm up and go about settling in, whatever you do when you first get home. The thinking is that in the half hour or so that you settle into checking out the house, get the mail, open a beer, the tube amp as come up to temperature and will be ready for you.
 Solid state can stay on all the time if that's the way you want to go - but it seems that you'd wrapped your mind around the idea of turning your CanAmp on and off as needed.

 Hey, enjoy the amp. That's really all that's left. Feed the little beast with some nice music and have fun!

 Dan


----------



## MomijiTMO

Pics of zee innards.


----------



## Lorentz

To any Australian owners of Heed Canamp:

 Did any of you have issues with fact that mains voltage here is 220V~240V, but that transformer seems to want it between 120V~230V?


----------



## MomijiTMO

hi. You'll either have a 115v or 230v. The one I got is 230v. So long as it is between 220v and 240v it will work with no problems.


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MomijiTMO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hi. You'll either have a 115v or 230v. The one I got is 230v. So long as it is between 220v and 240v it will work with no problems._

 

Agreed... this is not an issue.

 Thanks!


----------



## Lorentz

Cool! Thanks for the help. I kinda get paranoid with electronic stuff.


----------



## mrarroyo

Hi Dan, based on the latest pictures I have seen posted it seems that Heed improved/updated the CanAmp. Is there any web place I can go and read on the improvements? Thanks.


----------



## Sebhelyesfarku

I talked to Zsolt Huszti and he said the IEC power cord is the change. Maybe they do the usual inner changes with different supplier parts but officially the sound is the same.


----------



## Sebhelyesfarku

Btw, I run mine 24/7 (too lazy to turn it off) an it's barely warm, maybe 40°C, definitely far from hot to touch. It's an older one with fixed power cord.


----------



## MomijiTMO

Soooo pretty *___*

 Good to know that mine is laughing at my helicopter parent like care.


----------



## MomijiTMO

-Bizarre duplicate post-


----------



## El Cucuy

That DAC setup is really a fun listen... (Sebhelyesfarku's Heed Dactilus) Nice effort.


----------



## Lorentz

I just got mine, and loving it :3

 Looked at the inside, I feel like modding it further, even though it already has been by the previous owner(s).


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi Dan, based on the latest pictures I have seen posted it seems that Heed improved/updated the CanAmp. Is there any web place I can go and read on the improvements? Thanks._

 

 I'll look into this, Miguel. I'm under the impression that the individual components used are simply moved around on a new board layout to accommodate the IEC receptacle invasion of the interior of the cabinet.

 Inso doing, there appears to have occurred a rolling design change in the heat sinks that the output devices are attached to, as seen in an earlier post. These heat sinks are quite good and though visually appear smaller than the U shaped sheet metal used in previous models, these actually are more efficient at moving heat off the outputs what with the "fingers" at the ends of each, giving more surface area and its different metal makeup. 

 Once i do get my supply of IEC fitted CanAmps in, I'll crack mine open and will try to take some nice reference photos.

 This should happen pretty soon.

 Dan


----------



## mrarroyo

Thanks Dan.


----------



## seraphjei

I plan to buy this amp but don't have a DAC for my laptop. Can I plug this straight into my headphone input on my laptop until I get my DAC or is that not a good idea?


----------



## lecky

That's more or less what I did when I got mine (well, it was from a very cheap DAC, only a bit better than the headphone out), of course you won't realise lots of the potential that the amp can give, but it will be an improvement, more or less depending on what cans you're driving with it, I was happy with the improvement, but I have some very hard to drive cans. It'll be worth saving up for a DAC though.


----------



## Skye

Dan, when should we expect for you to receive the IEC fitted CanAmps?


----------



## El Cucuy

I'm waiting on a return call from the importer on this very subject. I'll keep you all posted as soon as I hear back from him.

 Thanks!

 Dan


----------



## El Cucuy

OK fellas, it's looking like another 8 - 10 days before the new batch ships from Hungary. They will need to clear customs after that.

 Bob is looking into ways to get them here sooner but all that does is cost him more money. If we can all be a little patient, give him a little breathing room and all will be right with the Heed supply in short order.

 Again, I'll stay on top of any news and will report back.

 Best, 

 Dan


----------



## Skye

I'm not in any hurry. I'm anxious and excited, but I don't see a reason to be rude to our Hungarian friends.

 Thanks for the update, Dan.


----------



## Divvy

Hey folks,

 I'm looking at the Heed Canamp to complement my K701's. I'm currently using the onboard headphone amplifier on my Asus Xonar Essence STX card but I'm not exactly thrilled with the sound which I often find thin, sibilant and harsh.

 I know the specs are definitely not everything when it comes to audio equipment, but looking at the Canamp's specs worries me. It has 85db SNR compared to the Xonar's 110db, +-0.5db frequency response against the Xonar's +-0.1db and 0.05% THD against the Xonar's <0.01%. I'm not exactly pro about these things though so feel free to educate me.

 I'm under the impression the Heed Canamp is THE headphone amp to pair with the K701's, I'm just worried I buy an expensive amp and there's no difference to my STX's amp, or it ends up being even worse. I guess I'm looking for some assurance.

 Thanks in advance for replies.


----------



## estreeter

I auditioned a Canamp and a Stello HP100 with the K601 - neither had many hours on it, but I far preferred the refinement of the Stello. The Heed has plenty of power, no question, but I wasn't impressed with any other aspect of it. Burn in may make a difference, but it just seemed too expensive to take a chance, while the Stello is way overpriced here compared to their RRP elsewhere, unfortunately.


----------



## MomijiTMO

The Canamp was an improvement over the STX. I found the STX to have sloppy bass and the highs to be in your face. The Canamp's sound is a bit more laid back compared to the STX.

 If you do get an amp, don't expect a night and day difference. Maybe you just don't like the K701. Yes, that can requires adequate amping but I'd look to audition first. Or you could be like me and just buy stuff.

 The Canamp is a lot less than the Stello [if I'm not mistake].


----------



## Divvy

I really am hoping for a night and day difference.

 The Canamp did really well in the leading Finnish Hi-fi magazine, winning the headphone amplifier comparison against Creek OBH-11, Grado RA-1, X-Can V3, Pro-Ject Head and Rega Ear. They especially liked the sense of space the amp delivered which is usually my nr.1 issue when comparing headphones to speakers.


----------



## MomijiTMO

Best advice is to stop reading magazines and to stop taking Head Fi's recommendations to heart. What some think is a scale from 1 to 100, I think is 1 to 8. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So yes, the Canamp is more laid back than my Keces 171 [Corda Swing level amp]. It is warmer than the other which works well with the K701. It can be a bit slow with other headphones but I think it's great with the AKG. My only grips are that it gets hot fast like all Class A amps.

 STX v Canamp = Nice difference to me NOW, but not when I first got it. I was actually initially disappointed because I was expecting a huge difference. However, as I put the hours on the unit, I began to enjoy the instrument positioning and separation, something you just don't get with the STX [well you get clouds versus exact locations]. You also have nice decay [a bit slow]. 

 Once upon a time, the Canamp was the only amp for the K701. Now there are other amps which people say works well.


----------



## estreeter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Divvy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I really am hoping for a night and day difference.

 The Canamp did really well in the leading Finnish Hi-fi magazine, winning the headphone amplifier comparison against Creek OBH-11, Grado RA-1, X-Can V3, Pro-Ject Head and Rega Ear. They especially liked the sense of space the amp delivered which is usually my nr.1 issue when comparing headphones to speakers._

 

WIth the possible exception of the X-Can, it would seem to have been competing with a tide of mediocrity in amp terms. That doesnt make the Canamp a poor choice - it simply makes me wonder how successful the magazine was in seeking out other headphone amps.


----------



## MomijiTMO

Yeah estreeter has a valid point. For this reason, many people don't read magazines.


----------



## terrafolk

Hello everybody in this great community, my first post here!

 I have bought k701's and now I'm seeking for best amp (I'm listening to acoustic rock, etno, and rock mostly) it is obvious that heed canamp is great match with 701. 
 Does anybody have any experience in comparing it to Xcan-v8p?
 Thanks in advance,


----------



## MomijiTMO

Best amp would most definitely not be the Canamp. If you mean under $500 decent amp then it's a strong candidate.


----------



## terrafolk

yes, sorry my bad.


----------



## Skye

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MomijiTMO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Best amp would most definitely not be the Canamp. If you mean under $500 decent amp then it's a strong candidate._

 

Is the CanAmp the best amp? No.

 Does it sound good? Yes.

 But if we are considering a headphone amp for less than $500, do you really feel as an owner that it is only "decent"? I'm not sure there could be a "best" headphone amplifier at any price or under $500, but noticing that you, I, and the last poster all listen with AKG k701/2 and the last poster and I share similar music tastes, do you feel any amplifier under $500 is better than "decent" for our purposes?

 I hope you see this as a question rather than a loaded question.


----------



## MomijiTMO

Nah it's a good post.

 I think the Canamp is still a great amp to match with the K701. However, over the last 3 years or so since it came out, other amps are serious competitors. Even this rather bland looking Keces amp I have delivers the same level of bass, something 99% of people recommend the Canamp for. There is the C2C and the Shanling PH100 which some people seem to like quite well with this headphone. I think the M³ [wall wart] for ~ 385USD would be better than the Canamp.

 As for music, I mostly listen to electronica but also listen to rock and metal. Other genres aren't listened to enough [as in years of listening] to mention.

 Can't knock the Canamp too hard because it sounds great.


----------



## Boogie7910

Is there a place to buy this online? I would buy it right now if I could.


----------



## AdamWysokinski

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Boogie7910* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is there a place to buy this online? I would buy it right now if I could._

 

Check here.


----------



## El Cucuy

Hello everyone!

 Just a heads up for those of you that have been waiting: The latest batch of CanAmps have cleared US customs and the US distributor is shipping orders out to dealers now.
 Thank you for being so patient.

 Dan
 Blackbird Audio/Gallery


----------



## El Cucuy

Sorry... double posted above note.


----------



## Sasahara

Yay just in time for us to spend all our Christmas money!


----------



## ulyses

I bought a Canamp from a forum member for my k702. It's newest version which have detachable cable. Well it's sound good but not so spectacular for my ears. My k702 prety new (50-80 hours). I know it needs some time for burning in. But for now, my previous Ld mk2 and dt880 combo was better some ways. Btw Canamp doesn't have a power regulation unit. I will try to add some filters and regulators on my electric line. Hope it will work for better sound.


----------



## Skye

Ooph, no one is immune to double posts.


----------



## Skye

From what I've heard, the Canamp and the k702 both require fairly extensive burn-in. This is only from reading because the CanAmp I heard was fully burned in, but more than a couple people said they weren't impressed at first, but later, after maybe 200 hours?, they were. But both should sound a little better after even more hours, perhaps 1,000-2,000?

 I know my k702 wasn't done changing at 50-80 hours.


----------



## ulyses

My canamp is second hand and it already burned. But k702 isn't. So I will wait for a decision until it's process finish. Still a little bit disappointed with canamp. May be I am missing that nice tubby sound of mk2. By the way, I am searching which possible upgrade(s) could advance sq for canamp. Using it with emu202 via silver coated copper cables. Which is the most important circle of chain (Better interconnect, clean power source, opamp rolling) ?


----------



## MomijiTMO

Who knows. Just because <insert number> people like the amp, doesn't mean you'll like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As for burn in - well I don't believe it at all but give yourself a week of listening before making a decision. My initial listening of the HD650 made me want to put them up for sale. After a day, I started to like them. They had 200-300 hours or something.


----------



## ulyses

I believe burn in process, because it has some scientific explanation. But there is also a brain burn in, you are right. That is just miraculous adaptation talent of human body. Even most worst sounds become less disturbing after some time. May be my brain adopt previous set and trying to decode new one now. That's why I can't like so much music as usual. Changing could be stressful.


----------



## MomijiTMO

Well keep listening and maybe it will grow on you. Maybe it won't. No biggie after all as you can sell it.

 The other thing is maybe you just don't enjoy the K702 much.


----------



## mrarroyo

ulyses, the K702 may not be your cup of tea. I can say without a doubt that the K701/702 mate very well with the Heed CanAmp and it has to be one of my favorite combos under $750 (new price for both) or under $600 (used price for both) combo.


----------



## MomijiTMO

Yes it's pretty good. I'm glad no one took up my offer or I'd be looking for a used Canamp.


----------



## ulyses

Actualy I like k702. It's mid-treble oriented sound and huge soundstage wery fits to my ears. And there is'nt any midbass hum which I realy hate. Only clean deep bass. I tryed it with my emu202's crapy headphone out and still wery listenable. The only thing I don't like with canamp is metalic and unnatural sound which some times gets wery tiny to my ears and this is not being emu's headphone out even it's pathetic detail level. Ofcourse bass frequencies are fine, but mids and higs mixing some how. These are wery early impressions. K702 burning process can change complately everything.


----------



## Skye

The sound that bothers me the most about the k702 is the harshness around the sibilance range. More than sss, the sh and ch stick out really clearly. But it has softened since I first got the headphones, I've gotten used to it, and I hope more of it is diminished when I actually get a headphone amp. I can't stand this old receiver.


----------



## Boogie7910

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ulyses* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I bought a Canamp from a forum member for my k702. It's newest version which have detachable cable. Well it's sound good but not so spectacular for my ears. My k702 prety new (50-80 hours). I know it needs some time for burning in. But for now, my previous Ld mk2 and dt880 combo was better some ways. Btw Canamp doesn't have a power regulation unit. I will try to add some filters and regulators on my electric line. Hope it will work for better sound._

 

I have about 400 hours burn in on my K701's. Wait till you get 300 hours at least on them. They will sound alot better albit mine are very bright to my ears and harsh at times. I just ordered the CanAmp, so I'm hoping it will help in this area. Can anyone confirm that?


----------



## ulyses

Two days ago I wanted to try something different. I bought a very cheap power cable and plug it to canamp. Whoa, there was a big difference at presentation of sound. Stock power cable presents mid-high oriented sound with some sibilance. But new one is totally bass heavy and warm. I newer expect that a power cable make this much difference. This experiment opened my mind to a new world. I will focus much about power source and cables after this. All canamp owners must try different cables, I think. It's an easy and affordable tweak.


----------



## MomijiTMO

:S

 Don't post that. I'm a huge cable sceptic but posts like that make me pretty curious. How much did you pay?


----------



## ulyses

Believe or not this change cost me only 3$. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't imagine that hundreds of dollars cables.


----------



## Necrolic

Ulyses, have a friend help you do a DBT and report back with the results! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There has not been one incident EVER where somebody can succesfully identify power cords in a DBT, so chances are what you're hearing is just placebo.


----------



## Necrolic

Double post.


----------



## ulyses

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Necrolic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ulyses, have a friend help you do a DBT and report back with the results! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 There has not been one incident EVER where somebody can succesfully identify power cords in a DBT, so chances are what you're hearing is just placebo._

 

Placebo with a 3usd cord? I thought it is totally crap. I have my canamp right now next to me and both power cord plugged fuse. When I change them, sound changing immediately. Believing something is great from posts and love it when have one with huge cost, that is placebo. But this is totally different situation.


----------



## MomijiTMO

Well I just tried it with the millions of power cords I have around and . . .. . the same to me. So maybe you had a crappy cord. Who knows and at 3 bucks, who cares 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## ulyses

Probably electrical system in my house is crap, not power cord. I read somewhere; power cords make more difference, if there is a bad grounding and unbalanced voltage.


----------



## MomijiTMO

True true. So do you like the amp now?


----------



## dreamweapon

noobie question...im about to get some akg k702s and a canamp for christmas. my audio set up is a simple onkyo receiver....do i plug the canamp to my receiver or just to my cd player?


----------



## ulyses

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MomijiTMO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_True true. So do you like the amp now?_

 

I am ok with it right now. But not totaly satisfied. I have to check everything before absolute decide. This is an equal with many parameters. Source, power source, interconnects, opamps etc. And offcourse, burn in process not finished yet with my can.

 Btw my amp has an opamp socket for easy rolling. But it's too close to front pannel and very hard to pull out it from there. How can I disamble front panel? Is there any guide with pictures?


----------



## MomijiTMO

No. Only the back plate is removable. 

 The new revision has the opamp socket, new pcb, new heat sinks and iec socket.


----------



## Skye

What are opamps, opamp sockets, and easy rolling?


----------



## MomijiTMO

opamp

 In the Canamp, it is responsible for the voltage gain. Opamps can be soldered onto the pcb making it very tricky to desolder - impossible for normal people to change it. A dip8 socket enables a much easier changing of opamps [called rolling].


----------



## ulyses

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What are opamps, opamp sockets, and easy rolling?_

 

Opamps are last amp unit on solid state amps. It looks like a chip with several pins. It's turns current to voltage for gain (At least for my limited electronic knowledge). Opamp socket is a little platform which opamp pins can fit. It provides opamp changing for different sound experiences without soldering, so it provides easy rolling.

 By the way I recognized today, I was listening so loud with canamp before and sound get too harsh to my ears. I rolled volume nob to lower levels (about 9-10 clock) and everything fine now. My ears relaxed and I finally had good musical listening. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Edit:Momijitmo faster than me


----------



## MomijiTMO

My v-dac is at 33% and I am at 9 o'clock on the Canamp and that is crazy loud to me


----------



## veli_good

interested in this amp


----------



## ulyses

Now my ears adopt this levels and it's too loud for me too. I was using my former ld mk2 with 250 ohm Beyers at 11-12 clock, so my hand gone this levels with canamp too. Fortunately I recognize it before I become complete deaf. Quality phones and amps could be dangerous. Their sounds never get bad even at insane levels.

 @MomijiTMO How about synergy between v-dac and canamp? My further upgrade will be probably a dac and I am coming and going between v-dac and Dac Magic. Their costs almost same at my country.


----------



## MomijiTMO

If they cost the same, why not get the Dacmagic? I went with the v-dac because it's almost half the price. 

 The v-dac sounds good BUT it's budget [the v stands for value series]. An on/off switch would have been nice.


----------



## UncleFestive

dreamweapon, it depends on how is your CD player cabled to your amp. If you're using optical to your amp, use the analog rca out from the CD player to the input of the Canamp. Plug in the phones and enjoy.

 If you're using the analog out from your CD player to your amp, then just run through the Canamp first. CD analog rca out to input on the Canamp, rca out from the Canamp to your amp. Plug in your phones and enjoy.

 Hope that helps!


----------



## dreamweapon

thanks UncleFestive. i got my cd player connected to my receiver by optical. ill just go with the first suggestion. now im just waiting for both to arrive at my home
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 can't wait


----------



## UncleFestive

dreamweapon, I don't know what type of CD player you're using, but if it's a consumer grade player, your music would benefit greatly from an external Digital to Analog Converter (DAC). 

 Most CD players and amps contain DAC sections that are built to a price point and will probably not provide you with the best possible sound. 

 When you're listening to your amp you're actually listening to the product of your amp's DAC converting the digital signal from your CD player. Plugging your Heed into the CD analog out utilizes the built in DAC in the CD player to create your music.

 An external DAC bypasses both of these, and instead provides you with another component, a device expressly designed to provide you with the best possible reproduction of an analog signal converted from your digital source. 

 The great thing is, if you connect the digital out from your CD player to an external DAC and then analog to your Heed, you can then connect the analog out from the Heed to your home amp, and you'll get better sound from both components. 

 Ask around on here in the appropriate section and you'll get plenty of recommendations on which DAC to use.

 If you get started down this road be careful, it can become like an addiction! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Try to remember it's about the music not the gear.


----------



## dreamweapon

lol geez! just when i thought i was good for now. ill look into that. what would you recommend? i have a sony ES model cd player. not sure about the model number...i got it back in 2003 i believe


----------



## Skye

Dreamweapon,

 The source is a pretty important piece of the signal chain. Most experienced listeners would tell you it doesn't make sense to that a great pair of cans and a great amp would perform their best when fed a poor quality signal from a cheap source. Using optical out from your CD player to an external DAC would improve the sound, but then you're still using the Sony as a transport (a transport is a CD player without a DAC or being used without a DAC, so it is sending digital signal instead of analog).

 A decent CD player can cost from $1,000 to $5,000, and there are lots of brands to choose from. But if you're like me and don't have the money, a computer can actually function as a very high quality CD transport. Not only that, but if your music is ripped right using a loss-less or uncompressed format, your bit-perfect copy of your CDs will never get scratched and will technically play more accurately that a CD player could due to the physical variations of having moving parts. Also, you have the ease of a media player that lets you make play lists, count your plays, and rate your songs. Personally, I think this is a step up from playing five discs at a time, or as most hi-fi CD players are, one disc at a time.

 Don't expect good sound plugging your cans into the headphone out of your built-in soundcard. But if you keep your music lossless and use a digital out to an external DAC before your headphone amp, your source will sound top-notch.

 If the others don't mind the stray from CanAmp discussion, you can ask questions about sources and DACs here. =)


----------



## dreamweapon

so using my laptop with a dac would make more sense then using my sony? i have a good amount of FLAC files already. lol im kinda broke at the moment from the headphones and amp, what is a decent DAC that goes well with my set up?


----------



## Divvy

Got my Canamp today. Been listening to a couple hours now and the first impression is quite positive. The sound changed so much I can hardly believe I'm listening to the same pair of AKG K701's anymore. And I thought I'd have to listen back-to-back in several tracks to spot the difference.

 I was using the Asus Xonar Essence STX soundcard's amplified headphone out before and was quite worried if there's any real difference. The Canamp sounds a whole lot warmer in comparison. The sibilant highs I've complained about before are much smoother now and the sound is very uniform. It's much easier on the ears to listen at high volumes than before. The Canamp also added a sense of space between the ears and the headphones.

 It'll take some getting used to to the "heavier" tone of the sound though. My music sounds so epically huge now, it's quite another level of involvement.

 All in all, I haven't been as happy to pay a bill in a long time as with this baby.


----------



## MomijiTMO

Yes, the some of the differences between the STX and the Canamp were immediately evident. However through further listening I was able to trip up my little STX with complex sections of my music whereas my Canamp kept up. The thing is the Canamp isn't a fast amp so really, just how much am I missing? Anyways, it's a bit laid back which goes well with psybient.


----------



## dreamweapon

finally received both canamp and akg 702's. im pretty happy so far even though they have less then 15hours of burn in. i brought them over to my brother in laws place so he could compare them to his grado 325's. i know this isn't exactly fair since his grado's have a ton more burn in time then my akg's. the grado's are definitely more detailed and have a warmness to the music, where as the akg's sound a little bright at the moment. do the akg's develope that warmness sound after a proper burn in?


----------



## MomijiTMO

The K701 won't sound like a Grado if that's what you're asking. It is a little bright but it's not that bad to my ears.


----------



## MarkyMark

The Canamp is said by the designers to sound best with headphones of 64 ohms upwards. So Grado's probably aren't necessarily best served by this amp. But I've tried it with my Denons and it sounded pretty good to me. 

 The K701/K702 should be a very good match, I like my pairing. The consenus is that up to 300 hours burn-in can be required (try some pink noise if you can). The Grado 325 iirc correctly is bright which on short comparison can give the impression of more detail but over a long period will grate. It also lacks the soundstaging of the AKG. 

 Also remember interconnects and source can influence the overall sound balance.

 cheers.


----------



## dreamweapon

thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 has anyone upgraded their headphone cable for the akg's? i was looking at headphone.com and they have a cardas akg cable, but $200 is a bit pricey. wondering if it really made a difference or not?


----------



## MomijiTMO

You shouldn't bother with cables until you've done everything else. No cable is going to alter the sound significantly, unless it's crap in which case the sound will also be crap.


----------



## Covenant

Having read through a few pages in this thread, I get the impression that the HD600 isn't regarded as a good match for the Canamp, is that so?

 Because I have a demo Canamp at my place currently, and I can't see what people are complaining about. It seems to drive both my HD600 and HF-2 with authority.


----------



## Sasahara

Finally managed to get my hands on a used one. With all the praise that it is getting in this thread I hope it is a good jump up from my Luxman.


----------



## MomijiTMO

Got any links on your current amp? I can't find much.


----------



## Sasahara

LUXMAN L-507 

 Just about the only detailed thing I can find about it. My father purchased it when he was still a teenager so yeah...it is quite old. I will probably bring it in to be overhauled soon and keep it to drive the massive speakers he has lying around.

 Oh, and I forgot to add it is absolutely gorgeous in person. =D


----------



## MarkyMark

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Covenant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Having read through a few pages in this thread, I get the impression that the HD600 isn't regarded as a good match for the Canamp, is that so?

 Because I have a demo Canamp at my place currently, and I can't see what people are complaining about. It seems to drive both my HD600 and HF-2 with authority._

 

I'd expect the HD600 to sound at least decent with the Canamp since IIRC Alpar used it during the product's design stage. The Canamp should certainly be able to drive it properly since it is supposed to be best with loads of 64ohms upwards. My understanding is that it isn't optimised for lower impedance phones like Grado's.

 The HD650 is bassier than the HD600 so I could certainly see why the full blooded sound of the Canamp may not match as well. I don't own either headphone nowadays though so am speculating.

 What I can say about the Canamp is that it drives my HD800's pretty nicely, although it was originally bought for duties with the K701. 

 At some point soon, I intend to try and do a proper level-matched test between my various amps. Doing comparisons at different playback levels, even if fairly similar, must have some impact on the perception on SQ. Unfortunately, the SPL Auditor I just bought broke down after 2 hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and I'm awaiting a replacement so won't happen for a while.

 Cheers


----------



## Boogie7910

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dreamweapon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_finally received both canamp and akg 702's. im pretty happy so far even though they have less then 15hours of burn in. i brought them over to my brother in laws place so he could compare them to his grado 325's. i know this isn't exactly fair since his grado's have a ton more burn in time then my akg's. the grado's are definitely more detailed and have a warmness to the music, where as the akg's sound a little bright at the moment. do the akg's develope that warmness sound after a proper burn in?_

 

No. I have the 701's and after 800 hours of burn in are still too bright and harsh to my ears. The detail and sounstage is ridiculous though.


----------



## Sasahara

Just got my Heed CanAmp in. Quite a bit different experience from my Luxman but it definitely does make it sound a bit more musical. The soundstage seems a bit narrower but deeper compared to my Luxman SQ507x. Might do a quick A-B review (though the probability of someone having the same old Lux is quite low).


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sasahara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_... The soundstage seems a bit narrower but deeper compared to my Luxman SQ507x. Might do a quick A-B review (though the probability of someone having the same old Lux is quite low)._

 

I would encourage you to let the CanAmp break in first. It's been well documented in this forum that at around 200 hours, it really turns a corner.


 Congratulations!

 Dan


----------



## Covenant

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *El Cucuy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would encourage you to let the CanAmp break in first. It's been well documented in this forum that at around 200 hours, it really turns a corner._

 

Good to see you still around and still posting, Dan. I've recently received a complete Heed system to review from a local Head-Fi'er MoT (including a CanAmp, Q-PSU and Dactilus), so I started reading through this thread to acquaint myself with the amp's history.

 I'll make sure to burn the whole rig in for 200hrs prior to critical listening.


----------



## Sasahara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *El Cucuy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would encourage you to let the CanAmp break in first. It's been well documented in this forum that at around 200 hours, it really turns a corner.


 Congratulations!

 Dan_

 


 Thanks Dan! Really liking it already so I cannot wait until my ears have become fully acclimated to the new sound signature.


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Covenant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Good to see you still around and still posting, Dan._

 

Thank you. I really don't stray too far. Head-fi has been a great place for me. Really enjoyed showing at the LA meet last year, as I was able to meet quite a few members face to face. Quality show.

 Good luck with the reviewing process. I'm really very fond of what Heed is putting out for components.

 Dan


----------



## Sasahara

Quick question! 

 When shutting off the Heed I normally turn the volume off completely and just shut the amp off. This led to a relatively loud "pop," sound coming from my 701s unfortunately. Am I supposed to unplug the phones before cutting power?

 Edit - No damage was done it seems.


----------



## El Cucuy

It's probably best to unplug the 'phones as the amp does not mute its output when turning it off.


----------



## Sasahara

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *El Cucuy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's probably best to unplug the 'phones as the amp does not mute its output when turning it off._

 

Thanks for the quick reply! Will be sure to unplug them before flipping the power.


----------



## MomijiTMO

It doesn't matter anyway.


----------



## sanke1

I have K702 and I plan to buy Devilsound USB DAC which will feed Canamp which in turn will feed my K702's

 Devilsound DAC from here 269 GBP

 Heed Canamp from here 299 GBP

 Total = 568 GBP for both.

 This is a HUUUGE investment for me. (All my music is on my laptop)

 Can anyone suggest if this is a good combo and will make me enjoy K702's to fullest ?

 I will also use this combo with my SR-325is as well.


----------



## MomijiTMO

Fullest? No.

 Guys with better gear say the Canamp will drive the K70X quite well. So in perspective it does well for the $$$. That said, I'm finding a CKKIII does a better job


----------



## mrarroyo

sanke1, in my opinion you will be hard pressed to find an amp that could drive the K701/701 better unless you spend more money.


----------



## dreamweapon

looking to do some more audio upgrading. i just got my akg k702s with the heed audio canamp during the holidays....any suggestions on my next step? not sure whether to update my cd player or get a DAC. any recommendations on cd player or DAC for under $600?


----------



## dreamweapon

i've been looking at the CIaudio VDA 2 DAC and the cambridge DACmagic....plus dan@blackbird audio mentioned music hall 25.5 DAC. any thoughts on these? much appreciated


----------



## Covenant

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dreamweapon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i've been looking at the CIaudio VDA 2 DAC and the cambridge DACmagic....plus dan@blackbird audio mentioned music hall 25.5 DAC. any thoughts on these? much appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I have no experience with the VDA 2, but I've reviewed the Heed Dactilus recently, and IMO I prefer it to the DacMagic. My review was Dactilus Vs Pico, not the DacMagic, but if you want to read about it the link is in my sig.


----------



## MomijiTMO

Never saw your review thread. The asking price of the Dactilus + Q-PSU is hard for me to swallow but it will match my Canamp. . . .. curses!


----------



## Covenant

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MomijiTMO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Never saw your review thread. The asking price of the Dactilus + Q-PSU is hard for me to swallow but it will match my Canamp. . . .. curses!_

 

You could always start with the Dactilus + stock psu and then try out the Q-Psu later. If you've got a good Heed dealer they might even let you demo the Q-Psu for a while to see if its worthwhile.

 I'd be curious as to just how much difference it makes as well, as I never got to try the stock psu.


----------



## jaycalgary

Has anybody tried both Heed CanAmp and Shanling PH100 with K701/2? What is the sound quality difference?


----------



## dreamweapon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MomijiTMO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Never saw your review thread. The asking price of the Dactilus + Q-PSU is hard for me to swallow but it will match my Canamp. . . .. curses!_

 

same here. i'd love to pair it with my canamp, but its a little too expensive at the moment. i'm kinda leaning on the dacmagic right now for the price. the reviews are decent too.


----------



## moonshake

The k701 - Canamp combo is well known in this forum as a ¨made in heaven¨ match. ( I´d also highly recommend the K271s with the Heed...)
 It´d be great to make a list with other - non AKG - cans that can also sound great out of this amp.


----------



## MomijiTMO

With the HD580 and the HD650, the Canamp worked alright. They did sound somewhat sluggish though. My D2000 attempted to blow my brains out with the Canamp - too much bass on a bass centric phone. MS1s didn't sound good at all from the amp.

 There are better amps with the Senns than the Canamp. The CKKIII I have brought them to life. Similarly, you'd want a different amp for Grados as the gain on the Canamp is too high. All in all this is a decent low-fi amp that actually works extremely well with the K70X but like most things, it can't nail everything.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MomijiTMO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ ..., it can't nail everything._

 

Isn't that TW's job?


----------



## MomijiTMO

hehehe indeed.


----------



## woo2y

I am indeed very happy to to read that huge forum at the moment , coz at the moment i am enjoying the -made in heaven synergy- of my RALmodded701'S with CanAmp,

 Huge soundstage, lots of detail, yet on a bit musical side....

 But in case of hd650s it a huge dissapointment...
 I can' event talk about a sound stage, or detail, coz there is none comparing to 701's ..

 The fact that, heed is my first desktop amp, so i haven't had the privilage to hd650 with a good tubey, so i can't decide if it is a trash in terms of detail and soundstage or is it just bad synergy?

 Did anyone heard hd600 with heed?
 Is it a good,better-best match than 650?

 And one last, is a silver cable upgrade would work with hd 650?


----------



## MomijiTMO

No, the HD650 really doesn't have a HUGE soundstage like the K701. To some people the K701's presentation is bloody weird, to others it is unbelievably good. It depends which side of the fence you stand on.

 They first appeared to be not as detailed to me because they are so laid back [a la veil] BUT once you get past that [few minutes of listening] you begin to hear the detail. That said, I found the HD650 on my gear to not be as transparent as the K701 but that is as much a con as it is a pro.


----------



## moonshake

Quote:


 Did anyone heard hd600 with heed? 
 

According to Alpar, in the process of Canamp´s development, a pair of Sennheiser HD600 (600ohm) served for reference. So I suppose it can not be ¨that¨ bad...


----------



## woo2y

Next week i will have hd600, hd650, copper coated silver, and silver cables (from audiominor , a turkish guy making high-endish headphone cables,known as compicatx in that forum, search for him , u won't regret) Ral^701 , Heedcanamp and SOLo in my inventory, i guess iwill find that questions answer with my own ears...

 ıf i have the oppurtinity i will write a brief 'newby' review with that equipment


----------



## moonshake

I´m interested in your opinions about HD600 - Canamp combo. Also a quick comparison between the Solo (even it´s on a different league) vs. Canamp paired with your Ral-K701 would be great!


----------



## MarkyMark

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *moonshake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_According to Alpar, in the process of Canamp´s development, a pair of Sennheiser HD600 (600ohm) served for reference. So I suppose it can not be ¨that¨ bad..._

 

Think the HD600 is 300 ohms actually but the Canamp is supposed to be able to drive up to 600 ohm loads (anything above 64 ohms is optimal apparently). I use mine with an ALO-recabled K701 and it's a great combination (main rig is SPL Auditor and HD800). 

 I can't imagine the HD650 would sound good at all with the Heed as a warmish amp with powerful mid-bass is exactly what the HD650 doesn't need. Not heard the HD600 with it but I have owned that headphone previously and would expect it to fare better as it is more neutrally voiced to my ears.

 BTW, I briefly owned a Slee Green Solo and didn't think it was anything special, have to say. Had a lot of good reviews here though.


----------



## MomijiTMO

The only phone I had that sounded woeful with the Canamp was the D2000. Yes the HD650 had a smidgen more bass but I had bigger problems that where apparent until I got the CKKIII. I'm pretty eager to here these with a higher end amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## moonshake

Quote:


 Think the HD600 is 300 ohms 
 

You´re right. My mistake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


 The only phone I had that sounded woeful with the Canamp was the D2000 
 

Wow.. even they´re rated at 25ohms, interesting. IME, when I plugged other low impedance headsets like Grados to the Heed (SR80, MS1 and SR325i) I could instantly hear strong radio freq interferences when the volume knob was between 7 (0 gain) and 10 o´clock.


----------



## MarkyMark

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *moonshake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You´re right. My mistake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Wow.. even they´re rated 25ohms, interesting. IME, when I plugged other low impedance headsets like Grados to the Heed (SR80, MS1 and SR325i) I could instantly hear strong radio freq interferences when the volume knob was between 7 (0 gain) and 10 o´clock._

 

The Heed is really designed to drive loads of 64 ohms and above. Interestingly, I thought it sounded pretty OK with my Markl D5000's, but the bass is better controlled with these vs stock Denons so maybe not such a surprise.


----------



## loopfreak

Does anyone knows how heed performs with grado sr325s "shrill" highs ?


----------



## moonshake

Quote:


 Does anyone knows how heed performs with grado sr325s "shrill" highs ? 
 

mmm, too low electrical resistance plus average to high sensitivity. Plugging them to the Canamp doesn´t make much sense, they sound totally bloated and distorted. I´ve just did it to see what happens


----------



## orys

hmmm..........HD-650 bad for Heed ?
 damn, and i got a set of HD650s pending arrival with Cryo Vampire cable. Was hoping they would match the Canamp along with the Beresford Caiman.


----------



## orys

so need to get new amp?


----------



## MomijiTMO

No you don't _need _a new amp.

 The HD650 doesn't sound as good from the Canamp as other amps. That's all.


----------



## LFF

I use my HD600's with the Canamp and they simply sing with it. I think it's a perfect combination.


----------



## MomijiTMO

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LFF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I use my HD600's with the Canamp and they simply sing with it. I think it's a perfect combination._

 

You know someone is going to take your post seriously with you being here for so long hehe. By using 'perfect', you are suggesting that the HD600 won't sound better off higher end gear which I don't think is the case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Sasahara

Well, I think I am finally done. The Keces 151 ---> Heed ----> 701s sounded a bit too bassy/boomy/etcetcetc for my tastes. I however just hooked up my Keces -> Heed -> Luxman SQ507X -> 701s and now I am in bliss. Am I losing it? I always thought the line out was supposed to bypass all the internal circuitry.


----------



## MomijiTMO

It is a loop out so it does.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm lost.


----------



## moonshake

Quote:


 I use my HD600's with the Canamp and they simply sing with it 
 

Good to know!


----------



## orys

i got the set of HD-650 with 6ft Cryo Vampire cable 4-way, no Y splits, and tried them on the Heed. 

*The setup:*
 PC (Foobar 2000)>Focusrite Saffire(24/96)>Beresford Caiman (still burning-in)>Heed Canamp>HD-650

*My opinions:*
 1. I thought the K701 detail was massive. I could never hear any hiss on the Stockfisch recordings. I listen to Allan Taylor and Chris Jones in lossless format to test my headphones. I can hear the hiss with the Senns, which means they are more detailed than the K701, i suppose. Not sure about this though.
 2. I found out some acoustical recordings sound almost the same on the Senns compared to the K701. 
 3. Songs like Fleetwood Mac - The Chain will be handled from now on only with the Sextett MP, K-340, or the K-701, Nothing gets near them. I believe the drums sound on the refrain cannot be reproduced any better on ANY of the other headphone brands i've owned or tried so far.
 4. Bass on the HD-650 was reproduced pretty nicely and i realised that i can push enough power on them through the Canamp and they don't seem to have them drivers blown. The same happens on the K-340 but there is no more power on the Canamp for them. I tested them with songs No Man - Counting, and Centrozoon - Little Boy Smile, which have massive bass. I think my stock green driver K-340 is the best here. Will handle bass like you cannot imagine. Other phones would have them drivers cracked at that volume. The Heed goes almost full blast and the K-340 volume is still bearable even that high. 
 5. I also tried the Caiman headphone amp output that seems to drive the HD-650 pretty good. They seem to be on the bright side with that equipment. It feels like as there is more treble to the general sound than the Heed but on songs where they perform the same it seems that the Heed has a LOT more punch. It is more powerful. I think it feeds more electricity to the phones even at the same volume level. The Heed though is a bit darker.
 6. On some of the before mentioned Stockfisch recordings and more specifically Chris Jones - Long After You're Gone, there are places in the recording that both the Heed and the Caiman cannot seem to handle the guitar strumming. It seems that my cars audio system handles that pretty alright therefore i will retest tonight because i might be having the volume too loud or my ears are completely damaged.

 Will get some other opinions out as soon as i get home.

 Just so that everyone knows what I've tested so far with the Canamp:
 K-340
 K-500
 K-340 (KT-88)
 K-240 Sextett MP
 K-701
 HD-650

 They all seem ok however the HD-650 is still pending some testing. Overall, it is the only phone that i've noticed that it sound VERY good on some recordings but VERY bad on others. Maybe because of everyone's comments over here, that it is not a good match for the Heed, i was expecting too much or a few reasons to buy me a new amp.


----------



## Weps

.


----------



## woo2y

.


----------



## El Cucuy

Have not been on this forum for a while. Nice to see it's still going strong. Nice, also, to see everyone here.

 Happy listening!

 Dan


----------



## El Cucuy

duplicate post... glitch in sending


----------



## orys

Today i received a stock set of K241. Nice sound on the Canamp. I like them!!! Nice mids, nice details, treble is cool too. And there is bass there but not as much as the Sextett MP. I am sending my Canamp on Monday for mods to a friend in the UK. So I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## woo2y

I am listening SOLO 2007 and HEED side by side, with HD600, HD650, akg701(ral cyro-silver), akg271s for a week now.

 IMO, solo is better (no big suprize there) with wider soundstage, far better treble extension, and more detail and speed (specially in the bass area)

 BUT for 701, i like it with HEED, taking all 701s known CONS away, and making it THE HEADPHONE (it even benefits from narrower ss) .

 271 and hd600s are more musical. I can say it turns hd600s to a more hd650=)

 With hd650 it is a bad synergy IMO. I am in the awe of its potencial with SOLO.
 Driven from the heed it was too dark and bassy, and treble extension was unbearable..

 So the choice depends on your headphones and your choices with sound.
 I LOVE them BOTH for different reasons.


----------



## moonshake

Quote:


 271 and hd600s are more musical 
 

K271 shines with the Canamp. They love each other.


----------



## orys

i use my HD650s with Cryo Vampire cable with the Heed and i can tell you that to me they seem more detailed than the K701s.


----------



## mrarroyo

Interesting to see this thread going, although I should not be surprised due to the synergy the AKG K701 has w/ the Heed. Cheers.


----------



## Zoldar

I did A/B with Heed and Solo to K701. For me the Solo put up a better performance in high detail and less harchnes when turned up. 

 I liked the Heed a lot, but I could pick up the GS Solo for a good price and the difference was notable. The heed did produce a slightly warmer tonal balance for the K701. However the detailing and control over highs of the solo's won me over. They keep their cool longer after the heed gets harsh.


----------



## Gags72

Pardon me for not adding positive comments but I feel my findings are valid and may be useful.
 I tried the Heed Canamp with the AKG702 for over a month.
 The sound was without exception the most uninteresting and boring affair I have come across since listening to HIFI for the first time.
 Just a bit of Balance


----------



## MomijiTMO

What are you using now? What source?

 Maybe you just don't like the K702


----------



## orys

my modified K240 Sextett MP smokes everything with the HEED and Beresford Caiman DAC. You should listen to Radiohead albums from Kid A to the latest In Rainbows and cry. Great Heed Canamp!!!! Wait till i get the amp fully modified and we'll talk.............


----------



## moonshake

Quote:


 Wait till i get the amp fully modified and we'll talk............. 
 

What mods do you recommend for improving SQ without changing it´s original characteristics?


----------



## kunalraiker

would you compare it with any of the audio gd amps.


----------



## Gags72

So using now a Little Dot MKIII.
 I ave however bought a talisman amp.
 I thought the talisman did all that it is reported to do.
 Black background, seperation etc.
 THe thing just didnt make me smile but it is a far better amp than the Heed in my opinion.
 Now you must understand that the heed may have just escaped me for some unknoown reason but I doubt it.


----------



## MomijiTMO

Well not sure about your end but Talisman amps are about double the price over here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

 Anyway, I'm glad you're found something that makes your K702 sing. Enjoy!


----------



## LFF

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MomijiTMO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You know someone is going to take your post seriously with you being here for so long hehe. By using 'perfect', you are suggesting that the HD600 won't sound better off higher end gear which I don't think is the case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 

No....I am not saying the HD600's won't sound better off higher gear. They can and do sound great with other gear as well.

 I just think the CanAmp and HD600 are a perfect match in terms of price, sound and enjoyment. YMMV.


----------



## Gags72

No sorry lost the 702 long ago, the buyer of the Talisman tells me it is an incredible combo.


----------



## ImTodd

Could someone recommend a set of closed phones or semi closed that match well with this amp? I have a set of K701s but I also want to buy a set of closed/semi closed and I would prefer to just buy the one amp. Price range ~400 for the phones. Thanks!


----------



## itsborken

If you like the sound of the 701s then a AKG 271s or mk2 will do the trick. The bass end is a bit more pronounced and its not quite as good as the 701s but it's probably as close as you will find.


----------



## Skye

My CanAmp arrived! I'm listening to it now, but it hasn't been burned in yet. And the Fed Ex guy woke me in the middle of my sleep cycle. I'm going to let it cook in to some music while I catch some z's.


----------



## LFF

Quote: 





imtodd said:


> Could someone recommend a set of closed phones or semi closed that match well with this amp? I have a set of K701s but I also want to buy a set of closed/semi closed and I would prefer to just buy the one amp. Price range ~400 for the phones. Thanks!


 

 Fischer Audio FA-004's sound great with the Heed.


----------



## Pariah1

So I got some 702's a couple months ago.
   
  Great cans, really like them, right now running them with a Head Direct EF-1 amp.
   
  It sounds at least good, however...the very first time I listened to the 702's with this amp I thought "They need more power". Of course I was used to listening to my Grado 225i's out of this amp which of course gives those easy to drive cans plenty of power. I also understand that the SS of the 702's can be described as a bit "thin" or "anemic". That's part of what I actually like about them (no muddy or too bloated mids/mid bass).
   
  So now, convinced I like the 702's enough to keep them, I'm ready to invest in another amp that might match better with them. The Heed is of course at the top of the list.
   
  So what I want to know is will this thing really drive the 702's, and also will it correct the deficiencies in the 702's sound, namely the somewhat "hard", "brash", "flat" or "glarey" upper mids and highs and the lack of texture or visceral feel in the sound? I don't want to "warm" up the sound or make it softer or more natural necessarily, I just want to tone down the upper mids and highs a bit, flesh them out more and get rid of some of the "dryness" in them. But I want to keep the detail, accuracy, precision, neutrality, and instrument separation the 702's are great for...I don't want to muddy over that.
   
  IOW: Will the Heed give me more power, "soften" the uppermids/highs, and give me a more textured, visceral, and gritty sound without killing the clarity and transparency of the 702's?
   
  Also, where do you buy one? lol I'm in the US and can only find Profundo as a dealer which lists no ordering info.
   
  TIA!
   
  Btw, I'm open to other suggestions for an amp for the 702's (I've heard the Shanling line up is good for them), but no tubes or hybrids: I'm going all SS.


----------



## Frank I

The Matrix M Stage is a perfect match for my 701. It does everything your asking and more. Some have said its better than the Heed although I have never heard the Canamp.


----------



## Pariah1

Thanks Frank, I'll add it to the list (I'm in no real hurry either).
   
  I have to admit that as of late I've been becoming more and more skeptical that different amps even sound that much different from reading things about how they shouldn't and how it's mostly hype.
   
  However, I have a total of 6 different receivers and integrated amps that I've hooked up to the exact same system (FLAC lossless to my DAC Magic) and then tried both my 702's and 225i's with by plugging them into the headphone outs, and I could hear a significant difference with all. Then I did the same with my two external headphone amps, the X-Head and EF-1, and again, good bit of difference between those as well. And either of those two sound a lot better than any headphone out of any receiver/amp. (I did do this before I started to become somewhat skeptical of whether or not amps should really sound different.)
   
  So it seems that I, at least, can hear a difference between different gear (I also can with different tubes in my EF-1), so it seems worth it to try to get a better match with my 702. I also can't believe that this is all just in the imagination of deluded audiophiles: if there really was no difference why are we even here?!
   
  Anyway, I'm not looking to totally change the sound of the 702's because I do like it, I'm just looking to adjust it a little to really make them sing. I also should of added that their bass is no problem at all for me, I find it powerful when needed and otherwise true to how it is in the mix (not over exaggerated like with the 225i's).


----------



## Frank I

I hear differences also. My Little Dot Mk11 was nice with the 701 and is great with the 840 My outlaw 2150 drives my 701 great but the Matrix brings the 701 to a whole level up. I prefer the tube amp with the 840.  For 270 delivered the matrix is a good buy.


----------



## Pariah1

Yea...I guess I have to just trust my own ears! I think some people just don't as trained of an ear (I don't mean golden ear, just one that knows what to look for) and there is a lot of hype in audio of course. But to think all amps sound the same...? Nah. I could see that price isn't that big of a deal (but then I've never had any real high end stuff), that a good $300-$500 headphone amp will sound almost as good as the most expensive out there, but I think even cheap gear just has different SS (sound signatures).
   
  Anyway, reading a little more about the Heed and I don't like hearing that it might be somewhat slow or sluggish. I find the 702's mid-paced (the 225i's are more hyper paced or energetic) at least with my EF-1. This is fine, but I wouldn't want them slower. I also read that the highs might not be real extended on the Heed. I like nice highs and I don't find the 702's highs too much or sibilant, just a little flat or metallic. It's the tone I want to change, I don't want to muffle them. As for the more powerful bass with the Heed, that's fine, as long as it is still tight/taut/articulate. I don't want fake warm or bloated lower mid bass muddying up the sound disguised as real bass (I've got the 225i's if I want that).
   
  $270 is a nice price. I looked at the Matrix but no reviews yet. Will do later. Also considering a Shanling, any one of the (I think) three made.


----------



## Frank I

There is much info and there is a Matrix review. If I stop being lazy I will add one. but I will tell you for the 701/702 highly recommended. Look fo  review here on head fi on the Matrix


----------



## Pariah1

I've looked into the Matrix a bit more and it seems nice, I like the neutral description. And you like it more than MkII? At least for 702's?
   
  The 702's confuse me: Sometimes I find their highs/high mids too hard or glarey, other times they are just fine. It does depend on what I'm listening to. They are never too fatiguing, just too "shiny".
   
  Seems maybe the Matrix is an under the radar match for the 702's. Besides the amps I mentioned I'm also looking at the Gilmore Lite, Meier Corda headfive, and Audio GD C2C.


----------



## Frank I

I was looking at the Audio GD also but there were some comments regarding the 701/702 that weren't as favorable. The Matrix was less money so I went that route as money is tight. I am really impressed and remember your 702 will sound much better after 300 hrs thats no joke about their burn in.
  I think for the money the matrix is very very good. Some say its the Lehman clone. I do not know about it but its well constructed and sounds good. I haven't spent much time with the litlle Dot since this one arrived. It is really good and really brings out the bass on the AKG. Anyone who thinks the 701/702 has no bass is crazy. I heard detail bass notes and plucks on the strings. I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Boogie7910

#1. Can anyone tell me how to hook up my headphone amp to my receiver? Besides using the receiver's phono jack.

 I tried using the Tape out to the "In" of the headphone amp but I get no sound. Also tried hooking it up to the receiver's pre-outs but also get no sound.
   
  #2. Also another question.  I have AKG 701 headphones w/ Heed Canamp but I am thouroughly unimpressed with the bass.  I love the seperation and detail but the no bass just kills it for me.  I also have thoroughly broke them in around 800 hours.  Would somehing like the Sennheiser HD650 or HD600 work well with the Heed Canamp?  I've heard mixed things about Sennheiser's synergy w/ the Heed.  I listen to mostly metal and I watch Blu-rays and game a lot.


----------



## itsborken

Hook the CD/DVD to the Heed's inputs.  Hook the Heed's output to the CD/DVD/AUX/Tape in (but don't use Phono).   If you use Tape in you may have to mess with a monitor switch on the receiver to get it playing on the receiver.  It should work.


----------



## Boogie7910

Quote: 





itsborken said:


> Hook the CD/DVD to the Heed's inputs.  Hook the Heed's output to the CD/DVD/AUX/Tape in (but don't use Phono).   If you use Tape in you may have to mess with a monitor switch on the receiver to get it playing on the receiver.  It should work.


 

 That would counteract what I'm trying to do though -- making my receiver the hub for all audio/video.  I want my receiver to send the output signal to the headphone amp's "in".


----------



## itsborken

You would have to send receiver tape out to the Heed input and select the proper source to go to tape out (your receiver/integrated amp instruction manual should explain how to do this).  Your receiver will need to be on at all times so that's why I do it the first way (and I generally listen to one source anyway).


----------



## bokeh

I am also in the market to get an amp for my K702. So far it seems like the Canamp, Solo or Audio GD are some of the more popular choices. It also seems like some people say that the Canamp and the K702 are perfect together and some say that there is not enough bass.
   
  With all of the choices/opinions, I am starting to get confused. Any suggestions?


----------



## mrarroyo

Darn! Double post.


----------



## mrarroyo

Bokeh if your main cans will be the K701 or the K702 the Heed is indeed a very nice amp. If you will be using other cans the Solo SRGII ofers certain flexibility howver this comes at a price jump. The Audio GD stuff is nice indeed, ideally you should listen to some of these amps to make up  your mind. Can you attend a meet to try them?


----------



## bokeh

In your opinion would it be better to get the Solo SRGII over the CanAmp? For example, say I get additional headphones down the road.
   
  Sadly, I don't know where I can hear these amps around here. I am in Madison, WI. Know of any good places near by?


----------



## Boogie7910

Quote: 





itsborken said:


> You would have to send receiver tape out to the Heed input and select the proper source to go to tape out (your receiver/integrated amp instruction manual should explain how to do this).  Your receiver will need to be on at all times so that's why I do it the first way (and I generally listen to one source anyway).


 


 I just read that my receiver doesn't convert a digital signal to analog out.  Fuuuuu
   
  guess I can keep using the headphone jack out via 1/4" plug to rca wire


----------



## itsborken

Yeah back then they didn't take digital inputs.  You could find a nice DAC to pass your source through and you'd be set.


----------



## Boogie7910

Quote: 





itsborken said:


> Yeah back then they didn't take digital inputs.  You could find a nice DAC to pass your source through and you'd be set.


 


 My receiver has Burr-Brown 192 kHz/32-Bit DACs.  Do you know if they are highly regarded or not in the Headphone world?  I assume the DACs get put to use when I use the headphone jack, am I right?  My receiver is the new flagship Onkyo 5007; I guess they didn't feel it was necessary to provide an analog out for digital content.


----------



## itsborken

You'd need to get the chip numbers to identify them as good or bad.  The dac chips are going to be used if you plug a laptop spdif or a cd/dvd player's digital output into the receiver digital input.  If you use the analog out of a cd/dvd player the headphone circuitry won't benefit from the dac. 
   
  I checked your manual and you can't send a digital signal out of analog outputs so that pretty much negates using the internal dac to convert to analog output for the tape out.  The tape out controls look to be lacking (probably due to DRM and a lack of interest in tape anymore).
   
  As a side note, I have a 2yr old Onkyo TX-SR705 for casual TV watching but can't really use the HP out.  There's circuitry and a mic to adjust the receiver to the speaker/room acoustics at some key sitting positions.  Unfortunately that also affects HP out and in my case it really messes with a nice balanced output.  There may be a way around it but I'd never use it for HP anyway due to cable length so I wrote it off as not worth the trouble to sort it out.


----------



## AngelesCity77

I recently got a pair of K702 phones and am planning on getting the Canamp to compliment them. I have a few questions before I pull the trigger. I use them mainly for gaming and I have an Astro Mixamp for consoles and for PC I have the Asus Xonar STX. With the Mixamp alone it sounds awesome but the bass gets a bit muddied at higher volume. Hooked up to a Bravo amp via 3.5mm to RCA the bass is still very muddy and in addition there's a bit more distortion  and a lack of clarity. Using the Xonar on high gain (12+gain, 64 - 300ohm) the sound is excellent but sounds a bit strained at times. Tried the 18+gain, 300 - 600ohm and the distortion is ridiculous. In both cases - Mixamp/Bravo and Xonar high gain, is there just not enough power getting to them? Is the 18+gain (300 - 600ohm) overpowering them? Will the Canamp alleviate the distortion at higher volumes connected to the mixamp and xonar respectively or will I just be wasting $400+ dollars? Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Skye

I don't have enough experience to answer most of those points, but I can tell you this:
   
  Just as an example, I played Need for Speed: Most Wanted through again recently. When I played the audio through a pair of Bose bookshelf speakers that supposedly cost hundreds and hundreds new, the music was there behind engine roar and the crashing sounds, but it was really put in the background. But when I used my k702 with the same mix of game sounds, I could hear the music much more clearly. Even through the engine roar and general din, there was enough clarity and precision for me to learn things about mixing. I was analyzing mixing delay in electric guitars used to make them sound bigger and taking notes on how big artists use vocal overdubs for different sounds. You're going to be able to hear this kind of detail in the k702 whether you're playing through the CanAmp or through a stereo receiver's headphone out as I did for nine months.
   
  If you have these other amps already, use what sounds best to you. If gaming is what you use them most for, you won't find much improvement with the CanAmp. With high fidelity music, the differences aren't night and day. So I'd recommend not getting it unless you're made of money.


----------



## Skye

If your problem is not enough gain and the sound either being too quiet or too distorted, the CanAmp may help. If I turn my music player down by 10dB, I still can't bear to turn the CanAmp's volume knob past twelve o'clock.
   
  Make sure you don't ask too much from your other amps, by the way. When an amp can't produce what you're calling for, it starts making what's called square waves. They are devastating to drivers and will blow your speakers or headphones. If you need more power, get a bigger amp and keep the volume lower. This is why for live sound reinforcement, the pros always get amps with twice as much power as the speakers require. An underpowered amp is dangerous.
   
  My professor, who has engineered in places as far as the Blitz Night Club in Tokyo, compared it to cars. If drive 120 mph in your car all day long when it can only go 120 mph, you're going to fry it. We make cars that can go 120 mph so we can drive 60 mph without problems. You can't run a car flat out all day. If you plan to drive 120 mph, buy a car that can go 200 mph, he says. The same goes for amps.


----------



## AngelesCity77

Quote: 





skye said:


> If your problem is not enough gain and the sound either being too quiet or too distorted, the CanAmp may help. If I turn my music player down by 10dB, I still can't bear to turn the CanAmp's volume knob past twelve o'clock.
> 
> Make sure you don't ask too much from your other amps, by the way. When an amp can't produce what you're calling for, it starts making what's called square waves. They are devastating to drivers and will blow your speakers or headphones. If you need more power, get a bigger amp and keep the volume lower. This is why for live sound reinforcement, the pros always get amps with twice as much power as the speakers require. An underpowered amp is dangerous.
> 
> My professor, who has engineered in places as far as the Blitz Night Club in Tokyo, compared it to cars. If drive 120 mph in your car all day long when it can only go 120 mph, you're going to fry it. We make cars that can go 120 mph so we can drive 60 mph without problems. You can't run a car flat out all day. If you plan to drive 120 mph, buy a car that can go 200 mph, he says. The same goes for amps.


 

 Thanks for the replies. That's exactly the problem i'm having. Not enough volume and when the volume is loud enough, distortion completely ruins the sound. I just purchased the matrix m-stage though as the canamp is a little more than I can afford right now. I just hope I haven't already damaged my phones in any way. Thanks again


----------



## Skye

I'm fighting with a distortion problem as well, although the CanAmp isn't as fault. The fault seems to lie with my media player, my DAC, or an unfortunate percentage of my music suffering from hyper-compression. =\


----------



## rinthe

ok so i'm looking to get the akg k701 with CanAmp for my computer. From what i've read, i should get a DAC too because onboard sound sucks? If so, which DAC (Or soundcard) would you guys recommand?


----------



## mrarroyo

How much do you wish to spend on the DAC? Will you feed it via USB, Coaxial, or Optical? Are your source files lossless or MP3's?


----------



## rinthe

my source files are mostly V0 Mp3. I'm flexiable on the price atm, so can you give me a variety of DACs at different price points?
   
  I'm pretty new to this, I don't know the difference between USB, Coaxial or Optical. Can you explain? as far as I know, I connect the DAC to the computer, and AMP to the DAC, then headphone to the AMP, right?


----------



## Skye

Here is an excerpt from the book "Mastering Audio: The Art and the Science" by Bob Katz, one of the world's best.
   
_*Converters*_
_All the converters mentioned here are A grade or higher. The difference between an A and an A+ is extremely small, perceptable by only the most discriminating listeners, and opinions vary on which is better._
   
_*Benchmark DAC1*_
_The Benchmark DAC1 is a 2-channel 192 kHz/24-bit digital-to-analog converter, utilizing their UltraLock (TM) jitter reduction system._
   
_*Cranesong HEDD-192*_
_The processor section of the Cranesong HEDD-192 is described in detail in Chapter 17. Its ADC and DAC have excellent sound, at least A grade._
   
_*Lavry DA-924*_
_The Lavry Gold converters are premium models built with discrete parts, with an extremely quiet noise floor and pristine sound quality. The DAC uses their Crystallock jitter elimination circuitry, whose PLL does not change the data. This is one candidate for best-sounding converter regardless of price._
   
_*Weiss DAC1*_
_Weiss's excellent DAC1 with data-accurate PLL is another candidate for "best-sounding"._
   
_*Other Converters*_
_Other highly respected converters that I have used are dCS, Mytek, and Prism._
   
  (I left out most of the stuff on analog to digital converters since you don't need that.) 
   
  After a quick Google search, here are the prices on the units he recommended:
   
  Benchmark DAC1  =  $995
  Cranesong HEDD-192  =  $3,620
  Lavry DA-924  =  $8,500
  Weiss DAC1  =  $6,725
   
  Ouch, right? Although I find it interesting that some of the best converters for audiophiles are also the best for mastering, like the Benchmark and the Lavry.
   
  However, I have heard excellent things about the Benchmark. For example, it was mostly holding its own in a comparison with a dac costing $17,000. Also, it is a good sounding headphone amplifier, although you could output to the Heed CanAmp if you wanted to.
   
  At the cheaper end of the spectrum ...
   
  Centrance has a plug-n-play USB DAC and headphone amp in one. It costs $400. It looks small enough to be a joke, but it actually sounds quite excellent, I've heard. I could find access to one and I own the AKG k702, so if you're interested, I can give it a test listen on some material and tell you what I think.
   
  And the last option, something I'm super stoked about, is actually multi-purpose. It is a calibrated monitor control, the BMC-2 by TC Electronics. As soon as I have the cash, I'll be picking one up.
   
  It has three digital inputs, which are switchable and each as memory for its own sample rate (also switchable). It outputs digital or analog, depending on which button you have pushed. The level control is _calibrated_, meaning when you have it set right, you can dial to 0dB, which is preferably 83dB SPL in your ears. Then, when you want to turn it down 3dB to have a reference level of 80dB SPL, you turn the control down one dot, and the little light blinks so you know you reached it. It has a "reference" position, so when you hit that button, it returns to one volume level you preset as your reference. It also has a dim level, like a pre-defined partial-mute, and a full mute. Also, it has options for stereo, mono, and side-only, which is very, very useful if you do any audio mixing. They spent over a year developing their anti-jitter technology, and it works. It isn't empty advertising jargon!
   
  I saved the best two features for last: _the volume control is_ _48-bit dithered to 24-bit__!_ *and it is only $300!*
   
  I have heard on the highest authority that the dac inside sounds very, very good, although I have only used it on digital mode at work since they have digital loudspeakers. I've heard the headphone out on decent Sennheiser cans, but you'd probably have better luck using this as a dac and monitor control but leaving the headphone powering to an amp (like the CanAmp). Even if you don't use all the features, it is an excellent price. 
   
  I've been following a discussion of digital vs. analog volume controls on a pro audio mailing list, url: http://bach.pgm.com/mailman/listinfo/proaudio  In the discussion Bob Katz, the above author, discusses with others whether it is best to control volume in the digital domain or the analog domain. Bob says that he has heard great and terrible examples of both, but that the best analog monitor control he's ever heard is the Cranesong Avocet, priced at $2,800 for two channels. And the best digital monitor control he's ever heard is the TC Electronics BMC-2, priced at $300 for two channels. He thinks they are equally good, and the best of their respective realms. Since we're coming from a digital source, it just makes sense to go with the cheaper option!
   
  Rinthe, I hope this helps. If it didn't, maybe the others will find it interesting. Sorry if it was off-topic for the thread, but I suppose your question was a little off-topic as well. :-D
   
  Just a last thought, Rinthe, Robert Greene was discussing sound quality components in the same pro audio list. His view, which many agree with, is that the speaker (or headphone, in this case) is the ultimate determining factor in the sound. We can talk all day about dacs and amps and sources and volume controls and interconnects, but they are all small differences for the major differences speakers hold. An audiophile or true industry professional can determine which dac or volume control is best on an excellent system, but even a novice can tell you that two speakers sound different, and can probably choose which one (s)he likes more. Getting good headphones will be the biggest jump in sound quality for you right now. Powering them sufficiently is going to be next on your list (the CanAmp), but there's no reason to go hog-wild buying gear after that unless the money is spent more for the joy of the hobby than musical differences for the light-to-moderate audiophile. I hope this also helps. Best wishes.


----------



## Skye

Quote: 





rinthe said:


> my source files are mostly V0 Mp3. I'm flexiable on the price atm, so can you give me a variety of DACs at different price points?
> 
> I'm pretty new to this, I don't know the difference between USB, Coaxial or Optical. Can you explain? as far as I know, I connect the DAC to the computer, and AMP to the DAC, then headphone to the AMP, right?


 

 Okay, a few of the basics for your system.
   
  There is a dac in any digital device that makes sound, like a cd player, iPod, laptop, etc. It converts the digital ones and zeros to an analog audio signal that speakers can turn into sound. But a dedicated, high-quality dac will sound a whole lot better than the cheap ones inside your cd player, iPod, or laptop. This is because 99.99% of people don't care (the consumers, not the hobbyists), and they are built to cost, not to performance.
   
  - - - - -
   
  As you are getting into hi-fi, you will want to upgrade your music collection. There are two categories of digital music files: lossy and lossless. A standard uncompressed audio file has the extension .wav, and a lossless is any compressed format that contains every bit of information in the original .wav. An example of a lossless format is .flac. A lossy file contains less information than the original .wav, and if you were ever to convert it back to the original .wav, the file would be different (missing information). An example of a lossy format is .mp3.
   
  You will want to re-rip all your cds lossless. iTunes and Windows Media Player can do this, but if you're crazy for quality, you can try higher end (free) programs like Exact Audio Copy and Foobar to rip your music lossless. I recommend FLAC as a format, but there are other lossless options.
   
  - - - - -
   
  Now on to cables. There are a number of digital audio cable types, most notably USB, coaxial, optical, and AES/EBU.
   
  USB is Universal Serial Bus, you already know about it because every computer uses it. This is the easiest if you don't have a fancy soundcard or interface, but sometimes you have to pay more for USB inputs on a dac.
   
  Coaxial is a digital cable with RCA connectors an each end. (RCA is like the same VCRs and CD players had as output jacks for many, many years). Coaxial carries a S/PDIF signal, which is short for Sony Philips Digital Interface. It is the standard consumer-level digital signal.
   
  Optical, also called TOSLINK, carries light down a fiber optic run, hence the name. It also carries S/PDIF signal. It is sometimes confused with ADAT or "lightpipe" because they use the same connectors, but ADAT carries eight channels instead of two, and it isn't compatible with S/PDIF.
   
  And lastly, AES/EBU is the professional standard for digital audio signal. It was developed by the Audio Engineering Society and the European Brodcasting Union, hence the name. They use digitally shielding cables with XLR connectors on each end. You're unlikely to find these on consumer level listening gear, but it's on all the best pro gear.
   
  - - - - -
   
  You are correct, the signal chain should be Source (computer) > Dac > Amp > Headphones.


----------



## LFF

I've also heard great things about the BMC-2. Been very tempted to order one.


----------



## rinthe

Skye, Wow thank you for all that great information. It really helped me understand a lot of things. I will take your advise, get the headphones first and listen to it. Then worry about the DAC and AMP.
   
  Looks like many people here are suggesting the Heed CanAmp for amp, how much does this cost? i was on their website and didn't see a price. Do i have to call to order or something?
   
  as for the DAC, BMC-2 is a little too big, too many buttons/lights i probably won't use and don't understand at all. i don't do any mixing, i just listen  I don't see why it's so important to control the volume so precisely, can you explain? that said, is there a "simpler" DAC that's as good as the BMC-2?
   
  Again, thanks for the help!


----------



## Skye

If you have the budget for the Benchmark Dac1, keep in mind it is a headphone amp also. That could be a big money saver if you'd be getting a dac that nice anyway. Another thing to keep in mind is that good dacs work for speaker systems, not just headphone systems. I don't know about you, but I want a sweet speaker system when I have the money and a good room. If you get something like the Dac1, you'd be able to use it for two channel music in a great system.
   
  As for holding off on a headphone amp, the k701 and k702 are very difficult to power. I plugged them into my dad's iPod and had to crank the volume to get even a moderate listening level. That would have been way too loud for me with something like ear buds. Something better than the headphone output of your computer may be necessary to get them loud enough and clean enough to sound good. And of course, since this is a CanAmp thread and I am a CanAmp owner, I recommend Heed Audio. 
   
  I bought my CanAmp from Dan at Blackbird Audio. He runs a hi-fi shop in southern California. I've been there; he is a nice guy, and he has a lot of good stuff. Google his website and call him or email him. If there is another dealer in your area, he'll let you know, but otherwise he'll be happy to sell to you. Heed recently raised their prices on most products to match with currency changes and inflation - this happened the same time they released the CanAmp with the detachable IEC power cable. I could be mistaken, but I think the going rate is $480. And if you haven't heard other people say it, it isn't the best amp ever, just a very, very good value amp, giving great sound for a price so low.
   
  As for other dacs ... I don't have as much experience with those. I can't tell you what I don't know.  There _must_ be other threads on decent priced dacs, so do a search. Otherwise maybe somebody else here can recommend something suitable.
   
  Best wishes on your quest.


----------



## rinthe

ah so DAC1 is a good enough amp to power k701 as well?
   
  also i did a bit of research on the dac1. apperntly there are different versions? (usb and pre and just the dac1) which one should i go for? and are there quality differences


----------



## BmWr75

Posting to subscribe since this new BB software is busted.​


----------



## Skye

Eesh, I'm behind, Rinthe. Sorry for forgetting about you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I believe the main differences between the different Dac1 models are their inputs and features, not their sound or performance. USB would be useful if you don't have a digital out from your computer. In fact, if you're just starting, USB would be a good way to go.
   
  Yes, the Dac1 has enough power for the AKG k701 and k702. But a lot of better solutions do. I listened to Cassandra Wilson's new album Silver Pony on the TC Electronics BMC-2. It was plenty loud for me turned up a little past half way. That was using the built in headphone amplifier, not the fancy calibrated output.
   
  I also listened to Overdust's debut album on the Centrance USB dac. It had plenty of power, certainly loud enough turned up just past halfway. (An alternative would be to use the Centrance as a dac and preamplifier and leave the amplifier for something like the CanAmp. The Centrance does a nice job since it is so compact, and so good sounding for its price. And the CanAmp does a good job because it is very good value and mates extremely well with the AKG k701/2.)
   
  Rinthe, if you have any more questions, I'd be happy to help. But we should stop hijacking this thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can make a new thread dedicated to your headphone quest, or I'd be happy to correspond through email. Send me a pm if you go with either option.
   
  Best wishes.
   
  And long live the CanAmp!


----------



## Happy Camper

Loudness is not a feature to measure an amp by. There are lots of loud amps. Control and dampening of the headphone to the signal is the thing you want to listen for. The larger diameter drivers need more current to keep the cone rigid. Starting and stopping that driver accurately is where extra current reserves are needed. While opamps can drive a can, they aren't the best option. IMO


----------



## mrarroyo

I have not visited this thread for quite a while, interesting direction it has taken. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I sure hope those who have a CanAmp and a K701 are still enjoying their combo.


----------



## Coltrane

After several years with just a Headroom Bithead powering my K701s I finally got a Heed CanAmp.  Not a night and day difference, as amps never are, but the level of enjoyment has greatly increased. I'm also able for the first to clearly differentiate between sources. Interesting to find out that my ipod is SIGNIFICANTLY better than my laptop.
   
  Sound differences with the new amp are primarily bass improvement, especially in quantity, and much more control and impact over all. Acoustic guitars sound real and trumpets are much more controlled and less piercing. Orchestral music is a revelation as there is separation in the instruments and very little of the 'blob' effect that can be heard when listening to a smyphony.
   
  Right now I am running PC>Bithead>Heed>K701s.  Will have to get a new source, obviously.
   
  A very happy camper.


----------



## El Cucuy

Hi guys!
   
  I thought I'd check in as well (see Mr.Arroyo's comment) as I've not been in here nearly as much as I would like.
   
  It's nice to see the thread is still chugging along though.   CanAmp sales are still pretty brisk over the last couple of months.  I attribute that to HeadFi and all of you, creating a buzz about it.
  Bob, the importer, just took delivery of some new additions to the Heed Product line.  Obelisk Mono amps, Obelisk dedicated preamp and new DAC.
  I don't have a lot of details about them yet and we're preparing to show at the California Audio Show next week.  I'll get back to you with more info once I get up there and get to play with the system for 4 days.
   
  Dan


----------



## mrarroyo

Hi Dan, good to see your post. Hope you are doing well!


----------



## Skye

A new DAC? Please do share the details when they come into your hands!


----------



## El Cucuy

Hello Miguel!  Great to see you too.  Things are going well here, thanks.
   
  I'll be sure to post about the DAC/Transport combination when I get back from the show.  Will take photos as well.
   
  Dan


----------



## El Cucuy

Some photos and a link to some writings about the California Audio Show, which was hosted by Constantine Soo of Dagogo.com
   

  Above: Ultrasone Edition 8's in active display with Heed CanAmp
   

  Above: Headphone setup, Edition 8's, CanAmp fed by Heed Obelisk transport and Obelisk DAC
   

  Above: Bob Clarke of Profundo (Heed Importer) listening to main system during final setup/fine tuning of room and system.  Emphasis was on Heed electronics running Trenner & Friedl's Art monitors.  T&F are an Austrian manufacturer of really remarkable speakers.
   
   
  Above: Heed Audio's Obelisk DAC and Transport. On the lower cube is the Obelisk Preamp and optional power supply.
   

  Above: During the show, it was not uncommon for the room to be filled to standing room only.  We had 3 very busy days!
   
  Our system was really well received and a few people were dialed in to the headphone setup, though most wanted to listen to the main stereo (and really, when the main system was running, it was pretty loud - making it pretty rough for any listening on the headphones).  There are articles going up on Stereophile and Positive Feedback Online publications already.  I've posted some observations about the show on my News and Notes page @ BlackbirdAudio.com.  Please feel free to have a look.
   
  Dan


----------



## Sebhelyesfarku

Did the Obelisk DAC contain USB port?


----------



## El Cucuy

@Sebhelyesfarku:
   
  The Obelisk DAC has a total of 5 inputs:
  2 toslink
  2 coax (1 rca, 1 bnc)
  1 usb. 
  They are remote control selectable.


----------



## Sebhelyesfarku

Yeah last time I talked with Zsolt he told me that there will be an async 24/192 USB port licensed from M2Tech, I just didn't know whether they are ready for showtime or not.


----------



## El Cucuy

Oh, really ready.  We ran that system all weekend at the show and we're very pleased with the performance Heed has put into the piece.  Thanks for asking.
   
  Dan


----------



## raptor18

Hi.
   
  I just got the Canamp but it seems to get very hot. Is that normal ?

 Raptor


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote: 





raptor18 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I just got the Canamp but it seems to get very hot. Is that normal ?
> 
> Raptor


 

 Yes, it's normal.  But that has been fairly well documented in this thread from early on.  The CanAmp operates in Class A, which is to say that from the moment you turn it on, it's running full tilt.  What is not required of it in volume is dissipated in heat.  This is the nature of all Class A amps.
   
  You should also take note that since you just got yours, there is a good 200 hour burn-in period before the amp takes a turn and fully "relaxes", revealing smoother top-end and more open soundstage.  (that's also been observed very early in this thread as well) So give it some time to settle down before really critical listening.
   
  Enjoy the amp!
   
  Dan


----------



## El Cucuy

These photos are from a small display that we had in our room at CES 2011.
   
  Heed Obelisk DT (Digital Transport) and DAC as source for the CanAmp driving a set of Ultrasone PRO900 headphones.  The other items are Heed's Quasar phono stage and the Obelisk Si integrated amp.

   
  Another view.

   
  And a close up.


----------



## msninja

Has anyone tried the Audeze LCD-2 on the Heed Canamp yet, and what are the impressions? I failed miserably to find any such threads at least.
   
  I own the Heed Canamp already along with some good cans (the obvious K701, and the fantastic ATH-W1000X) and I might have the opportunity soon to borrow the LCD-2 and JVC DX-1000, so I was looking forward to comparing my impressions of the combination with others. I will also compare them with the headphone out on my Benchmark DAC1 and Little Dot MK II.


----------



## Tetsuma

Got the canamp, and I'm rather happy with it. It gave the sound a full body, but I feel like i've lost a little of the highs/high-mid detail. The bass has filled out quite nicely though.
   
  Getting a bit of noise since i've added the canamp, but that'll be resolved once I replace my source


----------



## dave650

Got mine coming in the mail, to  go with my HD580s I scored on ebay for $100AU!!
  Good deal, that.
  I definitely want to buy the K701s now.
  It's all getting me back into dynamics, having owned STAX for the last year (and keeping them).


----------



## karnov

My canamp died on me today! Anyone here had this happen and how did you get it fixed? Is it likely to be a blown fuse? My warranty has expired so I can't have it replaced at a store.


----------



## mrarroyo

Look at post 2746 above and contact them since they are a Heed dealer. BTW, Dan the owner of Blackbird Audio is a very nice guy, good luck.


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote: 





karnov said:


> My canamp died on me today! Anyone here had this happen and how did you get it fixed? Is it likely to be a blown fuse? My warranty has expired so I can't have it replaced at a store.


 


  Where/when did you buy it?  Did you get it second hand or are your the original owner?
 Regardless of these questions, give me a call if you have not resolved this issue and maybe we can put our heads together about getting it running again for you.
   
  Dan
 619-449-2787
  Blackbird Audio/Gallery
  dan@blackbirdaudio.com


----------



## dagordon

So the latest batch of Canamps comes with a detachable, IEC-style power cord, right? Has anyone compared the hard-wired power cord version vs. the removable power cord version with a high-end cord?
  Thanks.


----------



## msninja

I actually tried mine with a Electraglide Ultra Khan II which I had borrowed from a friend and noticed a slight change, mainly a deeper, more black background.


----------



## eimis

Nevermind.


----------



## El Cucuy

_Wow, I would never have imagined this thread to have lasted as long as it has, having started back in 2006!_

 I'd like to thank all of you for your support of the Heed Audio CanAmp and also for supporting my business, Blackbird Audio Gallery by ordering your amps from me.
   
  The *latest news* from Heed Audio is that I will be sharing a display room at T.H.E. Show @ Newport Beach, CA on June 1, 2 and 3, 2012.  Our display room will be at the Atrium Hotel, room 230 along with the Heed Audio importer and Alpar Huszti of Heed Audio will also be with us.  If you plan on making it out to this event, please do swing by and say hello.  I'll look forward to meeting you.
   
*MORE news* from Heed Audio is that we've just taken delivery of a new headphone amplifier from them called the Canalot.  This amp is fitted with a single RCA jack (S/PDIF) for use if the amp is fitted with Heed's Dactilus v.1.2 card (optional) and is also fitted with one pair of analog inputs and a set of analog outputs in the same "tape loop" fashion as the CanAmp.  What really sets the Canalot apart is its use of Heed's already very successful power supply design, the Q-PSU which is a more elaborate design than could be fitted internally. Retail for the amp and power supply is 1200.00.  The optional DAC card is 400.00.  
 Blackbird Audio will continue to support the Head-Fi.org community with full support, a group rate, as we have been on the CanAmps and can also offer to take your CanAmp back as a trade-in against the purchase of the new Canalot.  Just contact me directly through our website's email link or here, through private IM and I'll be happy to answer any questions and work up the trade-in value and delivered pricing on a case by case basis (though to be up-front there may be some limitations in areas that have local Heed dealers in them but I can check that for you).  

 I'll get more detailed information about the Canalot to post here but in the meanwhile, ours is being burned in in preparation for T.H.E. Show, where we hope to have it set up in an active display.  Here are a couple of photos I took when it arrived.


   
  (above) the front faceplate on the Canalot has been fitted with two 1/4" Phone jacks, a selector switch to choose between the digital or analog inputs and master volume, which governs output volume to the two headphone jacks equally.  You can also just make out the vented area running along the left edge of the Canalot's top.  The headphones in the photo are our Ultrasone Edition8's (which sound really very good on the Heed amps).


   
  (above) angled view showing audio inputs/outputs, the power supply DIN connector and the optional DAC card (background) and the rather substantial amp output heat sink (foreground).


----------



## rimbaud65

So this amp is a nice match for Sennheiser HD600? This business of deciding what amp to buy has been quite an ordeal. People shooting off different opinions, as for instance that the amp in question in fact IS NOT a good match with Sennheiser HD600. After trying out one second hand amp, Musical Fidelity X-Can V3, that sounded pretty decent as far as I could hear but had to be returned because of the fact that one of the tubes didn't function, I'm back at square one. However, I'm quite near to deciding that I will go with Heed Canamp and would want some comments with regard to the wisdom of this move.


----------



## El Cucuy

Quote: 





rimbaud65 said:


> So this amp is a nice match for Sennheiser HD600? This business of deciding what amp to buy has been quite an ordeal. People shooting off different opinions, as for instance that the amp in question in fact IS NOT a good match with Sennheiser HD600. After trying out one second hand amp, Musical Fidelity X-Can V3, that sounded pretty decent as far as I could hear but had to be returned because of the fact that one of the tubes didn't function, I'm back at square one. However, I'm quite near to deciding that I will go with Heed Canamp and would want some comments with regard to the wisdom of this move.


 
   
  I might suggest "olympic scoring" for most any topic where many opinions are offered (such as on internet threads).  Take the most glowing of positives (as they could simply be biased by pride of ownership) and the ugliest of negatives (sometimes people with an axe to grind) and simply throw them out.  Somewhere in the middle is the meat of the matter.

 As a dealer for this brand for some 6.5 years I can only offer the following:
 1) I've sold a good many CanAmps, thanks largely to the enthusiasm and generosity of fellow Head-Fi members
 2) the largest number of CanAmps I've sold have been mated to the following brands :
  1st, AKG
  a very close 2nd, Sennheisers
  and lastly 3) Ultrasone  
   
  The latter being a much younger company, they don't enjoy quite the market share of the other two.
   
  There obviously have been other brands as well but these are the top three with the longest track record on this amp as far as my retail experience with it is concerned

 With 184 pages of opinions, experiences, etc., to this thread, I'm sure that given a little time to read it over will help you come to a comfortable decision that is right for you.  

 Good luck!

 Dan


----------



## mrarroyo

Nice looking amp you have there Dan. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Wish I was in Southern California so I could stop by and listen to it. Meanwhile I am here waiting for Isaac!


----------



## rimbaud65

Let's see if Heed CanAmp will work for me. It's been in my possession now for 1 1/2 day and I must say that is appears to be a decent amp for HD 600. I have it to try out for two weeks so hopefully I'll be able to make an informed decision. The question is how long it will be before it begins to perform at its best. I've heard all kinds of assessments, 100 hours, 200 hours, or the seller himself who talked about 60 hours.


----------



## Superpelic

I own the heed canamp for many years now and the HD 600 is a good match (for my ears).
  If i hook up the HD 600 on the Meier Opera i say it sounds fuller, on the heed canamp the sound is a bit faster.
  It's a matter of preference, for instance i lisen a lot to the pearl jam live concerts and i like the signature for live concerts on the heed canamp with hd 600.
  >For a studio album i prefer the meier opera with HD 650.
  Also don't forget the source, a lot of people give there opinion of a combo without considering the source.
  For the sennheiser cans i use my marantz cd6000 cd player. It has a neutral/bright sound. The combo with my denon dcd 755 ar is different.


----------



## SupR-Pinou

Hi guys,
  I was thinking about a power cord replacement for my Canamp. Did anyone tried to change the stock power cord? Did you hear improvements or this power cord "upgrade" is completely useless for an amp?
  Thanks.


----------



## Roth_s

I would like to know about replacing the power cord also. I read on the RockGrotto board that the stock cord is 22 AWG and that appears to be accurate looking at mine. I will be DIY'ing my own from 16 AWG.


----------



## jimbob54

I'm a newcomer here with relatively little experience in describing the sound of kit.So I wont try yet.
   
  I am just running in a Canamp through pair of Grado 325is and can only say that at this early stage of the process, I agree totally with the OP's initial comments.
   
  Jim


----------



## El Cucuy

Hi guys!

 Dan here.  It's been a while since I last checked in.  Nice to see there have been a few new postings.  For those of you asking about replacing the captive power cable with something more substantial - YES! Doing this makes a nice difference but don't fuss around with the amp if you aren't absolutely comfortable with diving into such a project.

 Some time ago I had posted photos of one such modification for a old customer of mine.  Here are the photos again: 


  The cable that was used in this instance was a 1.5M length of Acrolink 6N-P4030PC - with Oyaide 079 AC plug which is made up of a phosphor bronze base metal, plated with 24K gold and highly polished (from the manufacturer)
   
  Using such a cable required reaming out the original hole. Once done, a couple of layers of electrician's tape and heat shrink were applied.  As you can see in this detail, we used zip ties to lock it in place and for strain relief.  The little circular black disc attached to the side of the IEC socket is an Acoustic Revive QR-8 Quartz Resonator  There was also one placed on top of the transformer and one on the volume control switch at the customer's request.
   
  When everything was said and done, one has to question the logic behind a 550.00 power cable being used on a 480.00 item - but the proof is in the performance and our client is one who's well aware of the differences that cables can have in a system.  While I know there are some detractors to such thinking, I'll not debate you on this topic.  I'm simply answering some questions that have been posed here with how we went about it.
   
  Another look at the IEC socket assembly and transformer with the Quartz disc on top.  You might find this 6 Moons article about such things interesting : The Acoustic Revive Chronicles, Chapter 3


 A view of the entire Canamp.  The lid was also treated with some damping material (but I can't seem to come up with those photos. Sorry).

 I hope you've all been well and look forward to seeing any of you that can make it to the upcoming SHOW in Newport, CA, May 31st - June 2nd.

 Best regards, 

 Dan


----------



## El Cucuy

I'd also like to share a nice article from Brian @ Audio-Head, writing for The Part-Time Audiophile.  Both Brian and Scot (the editor) contributed to the article about Heed's new Canalot headphone amplifier. 
 Audio-Head meets the Heed Audio Canalot   
   

   

  Enjoy, 
   
  Dan


----------



## Syracuse

I got to borrow it from work together with an HD800, a Northstar Essensio dac and Tellerium Q black RCA's. I must say I'm pretty impressed but it's still a bit edgy, probably needs to play for a couple more hours.
   
  But my first impressions are really good.


----------



## El Cucuy

Here is a video review about the Heed Canalot FYI:


----------



## Aldem

I've heard that the Heed Canamp sounds amazing (awesome sinergy) with the AKG 701/702, is it true ?
  
 Sorry for the thread resurrection. Found the thread via a search.


----------



## El Cucuy

Hi Aldem, 

Sorry it took so long for anyone to get back to your qquestion.
As a retailer who has supported the Heed CanAmp and other Heed Audio products, I can tell you that of all the CanAmps that I've sold over the years, the bulk of them have gone to AKG owners. Second place would have to be Sennies and third has been Ultrasone. Gotta say though, The AKG sales have been easily double that of the Ultrasone and there's a good bit of margin over the Sennies as well.


----------



## Frank I

I been working with the Heed Canalot and will be reviewing it with Kevin Venable over at audio360.org and hopefull have it finished shortly. the Heed is excellent with all the headphones I used it with. it is powerful  and very musical at the same time . Very nice product.


----------



## Kevin Sinnott

As owner of both a Heed Canamp and multiple sets of AKG phones, including (perhaps favorite) k501 headphones, I can testify to what a great match this is. It's not just the additional bass but the sense of drive that just seems effortless. I am a big AKG fan, but they really thrive on power.


----------



## Frank I

I dont have any AKG in the house but so far it working well with the LCD X and XC,HD800,Alpha Dog and Focal Classic and also the Fostex tH900. I am pretty confident that it would be just as exciting as it is with the ones listed. An excellent amplifier and nicely manufactured.


----------



## El Cucuy

frank i said:


> I dont have any AKG in the house but so far it working well with the LCD X and XC,HD800,Alpha Dog and Focal Classic and also the Fostex tH900. I am pretty confident that it would be just as exciting as it is with the ones listed. An excellent amplifier and nicely manufactured.




Thanks Frank! 
Yeah, I'm confident of the Canalot's ability to compliment an even wider range of headset choices. It really is a nice step in the evolution of Heed's headphone amplifier choices.

In my opinion, the CanAmp continues to be a really great choice in its price class and I'm sure there are other headphones that will run well off it. I am just speaking from what I've observed that people are using with this amp, due largely on comments made in this thread about it. 
It will be interesting to see what preferences are made in headphone pairing with the Canalot. 

Dan


----------



## mauriceg

Hello everyone,
 I am a new canamp owner,
 I am still looking for a good set of headphones to go with the canamp. I have akg k272´s but I think they aren´t a great combo they are overly bright and lacking in the bass frequencies.
 I considered Sennheiser HD650´s but I heared people say those don´t go well with the canamp, what does everyone think about that?
 Are there any other good headphones for the Heed canamp? Or is the K701 really the way to go?
 I was also looking at ultrasone and hifiman headphones, I am open for all suggestions for headphones that go well with the canamp, my max. budget would be the price of the HD650s though.
 Thanks!


----------



## El Cucuy

Hi guys, 

 It gives me great pleasure to announce that we now carry HiFiMAN at Blackbird Audio Gallery.  I've been pairing the 560's with the Canalot and CanAmp and the 400i's with the CanAmp as well with really great results. 
 We're going to dedicate one of our listening rooms at T.H.E. Show, Newport Beach as a headphone centric room where you can have a listen if you bring your own headphones along, to our Heed Headphone amps and the Viva Egoista tube headphone amp as well.
 We'll have these HiFiMAN models along with some Ultrasone and Cardas in-ear monitors.  So if you can make it out to the show, please look us up under Blackbird Audio Gallery and/or Profundo, whom we are partnering with for all these shows.

 Thanks!

 Dan

 For those of you who could not make it to the show, here are some photos from our display room at the Newport show:
  
 Yours truly on the right with HiFiMAN's Summer Yin and Peter Hoagland
 (I've got the new HE-1000's in-hand)

  
 A compliment of Heed Audio components. Left to right: The DACtilus, The new Q-PSU power supply (can run two components) and the Heed Canalot with Audeze LCD2 headphones.  The HiFiMAN H.E400i in the background

  
 HiFiMAN HE-4001 on the Heed CanAmp.  The CanAmp continues to be a strong choice for many headphones.  The 400i and 560's get along great on it.

  
 A new addition to Heed's lineup that can serve as a desktop solution is the new Heed Elixir integrated amp. It has 4 line level inputs and a MM phono input.  I was wrong when I gave out some specifications on it to Tyll Hertsens during my interview for Inner Fidelity but I was running with the info given to me before the show by the importer.  The Elixir has an internal class A headphone amp and the class A/B amp section to drive desktop, stand mount or floor standing speakers puts out 60 wpc into 8 Ohms.  It comes with a remote control too. 1195.00 U.S. list pricing.  It's available in all black or with the silver faceplate (my preference).



  


 Oh, what the heck, I'll add this here too:

 Here is the Inner Fidelity interview with me.


----------



## rimbaud65

mauriceg said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am a new canamp owner,
> I am still looking for a good set of headphones to go with the canamp. I have akg k272´s but I think they aren´t a great combo they are overly bright and lacking in the bass frequencies.
> I considered Sennheiser HD650´s but I heared people say those don´t go well with the canamp, what does everyone think about that?
> ...


 

 Comparing HD600/HD650 with K701 while amping with Heed Canamp I would certainly go with AKG. The synergy is much better in that combo. For HD600/650 I would recommend a nice tube amp.


----------



## freak

Anyone tried this Canamp with AKG K-712 or Beyerdynamic DT-150? Is it still a good match for K-712? They supposedly changed a lot since K-701 times.
 How is second version of Canamp diffrent from the first one?


----------



## Sonic Defender

freak said:


> Anyone tried this Canamp with AKG K-712 or Beyerdynamic DT-150? Is it still a good match for K-712? They supposedly changed a lot since K-701 times.
> How is second version of Canamp diffrent from the first one?


 
 Old thread I know, but I just heard a CanAmp with an AKG 7xxx and it was very nice. I would also like to know what the differences are with the second version. I didn't spend much time in this thread, but have the specifications for this amp been posted anywhere? Newer version.


----------



## El Cucuy

The specifications are the same between the original CanAmp and the newer version. The difference between them is that they re-designed the layout of the circuitboard in order to accommodate an IEC socket. The original CanAmp had been fitted with a captive power cable and now you can just plug in after market power cables if you wish to switch out the stock one that comes with it.


----------



## 439598

This is a really interesting amp, built a clone of it today and Im shocked how different it sounds to my Objective2. a tad muffled/veiled sounding in comparison but extremely visceral, ''alive'' sound, very detailed imaging and deep soundstage. Im hearing a lot of new details even though there is less high frequency clarity.

Could just be that the O2 doesnt put out enough current to power a pair he400i to their full potential.

Ive only listened to the Heed for an hour or 2 so hoping it crisps up a bit with some burn-in,


----------



## eimis

Acke said:


> This is a really interesting amp, built a clone of it today and Im shocked how different it sounds to my Objective2. a tad muffled/veiled sounding in comparison but extremely visceral, ''alive'' sound, very detailed imaging and deep soundstage. Im hearing a lot of new details even though there is less high frequency clarity.
> 
> Could just be that the O2 doesnt put out enough current to power a pair he400i to their full potential.
> 
> Ive only listened to the Heed for an hour or 2 so hoping it crisps up a bit with some burn-in,



I have the same impressions with my q701. my canamp clone is also way nicer than o2.


----------



## 439598

eimis said:


> I have the same impressions with my q701. my canamp clone is also way nicer than o2.


have you tried rolling op amps?


----------



## Jimmyblues1959 (Nov 16, 2022)

El Cucuy said:


> _Wow, I would never have imagined this thread to have lasted as long as it has, having started back in 2006!_
> 
> I'd like to thank all of you for your support of the Heed Audio CanAmp and also for supporting my business, Blackbird Audio Gallery by ordering your amps from me.
> 
> ...




Bumping this thread:  I recently purchased a Heed Canalot with the Q-PSU power supply.  There's not much written about this
headphone amplifier, despite its being a very capable piece of gear.  The Q-PSU that was included with my Canalot was
the later version with the regulated power supply and dual power outputs.   As far as the dac option with the Canalot is concerned,  I believe that the S/PDIF input is standard, however,  does not actually include the dactilus 1.2 card.  As I understand it,  the dac card can be ordered as an option for $400 US at the time the Canalot is purchased new, or added by the user at a later time, and then easily installed by the user in a dedicated slot on the Canalot's motherboard.

The Heed Dactilus can also be purchased as a dedicated dac built into a chassis that matches the Canalot and its Q-PSU power
supply.  I believe that the price is around $750 US.


----------

